# Evolución del precio del Oro VII



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: En vista de que el 6º hilo ya supera el millón de visitas, me parece conveniente abrir el 7º de un hilo que es un referente dentro de Internet y de esta manera lo ponemos más al día. Como SIEMPRE he explicado en el primer post, este hilo trata sobre los MPs, pero también sobre otros temas y que en el fondo no dejan de ser "vasos comunicantes" dentro un Sistema que está alcanzando altas cotas de PERVERSIDAD. 

Por lo tanto, os emplazo a seguir con nuestro día a día en este hilo, de manera que el 6º pase a descansar.

Os dejo un buen artículo de Juan Torres...

La locura de las finanzas internacionales - Ganas de Escribir. Página web de Juan Torres López

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2019)

Hola, de nuevo... En la siguiente información que enlazaré se refleja uno de los motivos por el cual el Oro puede estar cayendo y es la fuerte caída experimentada en las compras realizadas por la India. Evidentemente, eso NO quita para que sigamos siendo conscientes de que existe una fuerte MANIPULACIÓN en los MPs...

Gold imports fell 46% in Oct, 4th straight month of decline, on weak demand | Silver Phoenix

Por cierto, esta caída en la demanda del Oro tiene una fácil explicación: la devaluación que está sufriendo la Rupia y que hace mucho más cara la adquisición del metal dorado. A resaltar que en un país con poco poder adquisitivo se paga un fuerte sobrespot en el Oro como se observa en el precio al que llegó a principios del pasado mes de Septiembre: unos $1747 la Onza...

Y ese debe ser también el motivo por el cual las importaciones de Plata por parte de la India han aumentado de una forma más que considerable...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2019)

Pues parece que China también está dejando de comprar Oro...

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

Aunque a saber lo que hacen los chinorris "extraoficialmente"... Yo sigo pensando que tienen mucho que ver con la actual caída de los MPs.

Saludos.


----------



## AHOREITOR (8 Nov 2019)

Unos más que entra en este nuevo hilo, saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (8 Nov 2019)

Ray Dalio y menda a hacer coro

El mundo se ha vuelto loco y el sistema está roto


----------



## Erzam (8 Nov 2019)

Me incluyo en el hilo. También señalar que esta nueva caída me ha "obligado" a comprar un poquito más de oro


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# *Mochuelo*: Supongo que el artículo hay que buscarlo en esa web y enlazo uno que lo ha reproducido...

- Ray Dalio:

Aunque creo que *Caballero sin espada *puso algo parecido o igual hace muy poco.

Y hace unos minutos me he mirado los MPs y continúa la "sangría": el Oro en los $1457,95 y la Plata en los $16,672. Bien, como comentaba ayer en el anterior hilo, es posible que el Oro se dirija hacia los $1441,80 y la Plata sigue con una muy "mala pinta"... Esperemos que se frene en los $16,445 con una posible extensión hacia los $16,180. Si se pierde este último nivel la caída puede ser bastante seria.

Insisto en lo que ya dije en su momento: las Bolsas lo tienen TODO de cara y eso va en detrimento de los MPs. Sin los "apaños" y la consiguiente MANIPULACIÓN efectuada a finales de Agosto/Septiembre, ahora el Oro habría pasado ya los $1600 y la Plata andaría bastante más arriba... Sigo creyendo que la situación económico-financiera mundial está sostenida por el "dopaje" propiciado por los Bancos Centrales y que el próximo año 2020 será muy difícil y que propiciará unos MPs a niveles mucho más altos que los actuales.

# *Erzam*: NUNCA está de más incluir activos de VALOR en nuestro Patrimonio y si encima los van poniendo MÁS BARATOS... "miel sobre hojuelas".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Continúa el insufrible "Culebrón" entre el "pelo de panocha" y los chinorrris... Para enviarlos a tpc.

- Trump niega un acuerdo de retirada de aranceles que China confirmó ayer

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2019)

Hola, de nuevo...

- Euro zone vows to be responsible in regulating banks' sovereign holdings | Silver Phoenix

Por cierto, acabo de realizar otra compra de Plata Bullion. NO descarto que ésta siga cayendo, pero entiendo que el precio actual ya me resulta interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (9 Nov 2019)

COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - November 8, 2019


----------



## tastas (9 Nov 2019)

Pillo kruggers.

Taptap


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2019)

# *tastas:* Yo he pillado al 50% Krugerrands y Philarmonicas. "Pijotero" que es uno...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (9 Nov 2019)

Buenos días
paso a saludar al nuevo hilo y dejo un enlace que reafirma las palabras de Fernando

Greed Driving Broader Markets Today, Fear To Spark Precious Metals Fireworks In The Future – SRSrocco Report


Buen momento para comprar mas mp's el que lo desee ,,, ya llegaran tiempos mejores para las subidas , que no creo que tarden ,,, esto lo pueden manipular un poco mas , pero no de forma infinita.


----------



## brigante 88 (9 Nov 2019)

Buenos días a todos. 
Reservo asiento.


----------



## Jebediah (9 Nov 2019)

Buenos y lluvioso días por el norte! Cojo asiento en este VII episodio, el tercero para mí. A seguir aprendiendo.

Gracias a todos!


----------



## skipyy (9 Nov 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Pillo kruggers.
> 
> Taptap





fernandojcg dijo:


> # *tastas:* Yo he pillado al 50% Krugerrands y Philarmonicas. "Pijotero" que es uno...
> 
> Saludos.



Lo positivo para el que esté indeciso es que tiene el finde para pensar por cual se decanta.


----------



## paketazo (9 Nov 2019)

Agradecer al creador del hilo y anteriores el trabajo casi diario que lo mantiene actualizado y nos permite debatir con un nexo común y dentro del respeto que casi siempre se respira por estos lares.

Al resto de foreros igualmente ya que suman y siguen en este descontrolado sistema monetario que no sabemos dónde puede desembocar...a pesar de que lo intuimos.


Por mi parte, solo decir que deseo que los metales preciosos bajen todo lo que les permitan, para que los mortales como nosotros, podamos al menos picotear alguna migaja antes de que se termine el festín de los que manejan a su antojo este circo, al que indirectamente le seguimos dando el para bien.

Buen fin de semana y salud, tiempo, y oro.


----------



## tastas (9 Nov 2019)

Hilo áureo.

Taptap


----------



## srdome (9 Nov 2019)

Gracias a todos por este gran hilo


----------



## drokz86 (9 Nov 2019)

Tomo asiento que se avecina una semana intereseante.


----------



## Somedus (9 Nov 2019)

Yo también pillo sitio. No intervengo nunca pero os leo prácticamente a diario.

Saludos.


----------



## Monsieur George (9 Nov 2019)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Nov 2019)

Capazo en mano estoy....


----------



## Jacques de Molay (9 Nov 2019)

TÉCNICA DE INVERSIÓN EN ORO FISICO - *BENEFICIO AUTOMÁTICO CON COMPRAS REGULARES*

Ningún bien en el mercado tiene una subida/revalorización de forma permanente y sostenida en el tiempo, es decir, sin que tenga valles y picos, ¡NINGUNA! . Los metales preciosos, como materia prima que son, TAMPOCO.

Por lo tanto, SIENDO CIERTO que el precio del oro físico se ha mantenido en *un alza permanente* en el transcurso de las décadas, que ha sobrevivido a guerras mundiales, conflictos en la Historia de la Humanidad, (+ de 6.000 años y aquí continua), no es menos cierto que sufre, como todo bien o inversión, OSCILACIONES cuyas causas son de hecho muy variadas.

Pero...EL ORO FISICO - _DE INVERSIÓN_ - no tiene* riesgo de contraparte, *y este hecho le convierte en* único y excepcional.*

Quizá no suene muy ortodoxo decir a esta digna audiencia lectora, que A MI, el que el oro suba o baje me da IGUAL...*YO SIEMPRE GANO*. 

Así ha sido desde que comencé con este sistema hace ya más de 12 años.

Recordad que los números NO se discuten, se COMPRUEBAN y que este sencillo método, por sencillo, es tremendamente efectivo.

_*REQUISITOS DE APLICACIÓN PARA SU EFICIENCIA*_

Tener un horizonte claro de inversión, es decir, por ejemplo, programarse un mínimo de 3 a 5 años (medio/largo plazo)​
Es necesario ser CONSTANTE en la CANTIDAD y en la cadencia del TIEMPO (por ejemplo, comprar 300 € siempre cada 30 /45/ 60/98,5 días) según mi calendario​
Ser paciente y no abandonar la disciplina ya sea cuando el ORO suba, como si BAJA hasta el momento de la retirada.​
No es corto-placista. No sirve para el denominado trader​

De esta forma, nos mantendremos siempre ajenos a las oscilaciones del mercado y a su repercusión en nuestra cartera (dinero) en metales preciosos

EVOLUCIÓN DEL PRECIO DEL ORO EN EL TIEMPO (Supuesto de ejemplo ) - EFECTO COST AVERAGE 




*Inversión - Precio del oro - Cantidad comprada*
100 € : 100 = 1,00 Gramos
100 : 80 = 1,25 Gramos
100 : 70 = 1,43 Gramos
100 : 60 = 1,67 Gramos
100 : 50 = 2,00 Gramos
100 : 40 = 2,50 Gramos
100 : 30 = 3,33 Gramos
100 : 30 = 3,33 Gramos
100 : 20 = 5,00 Gramos
100 : 15 = 6,67 Gramos
100 : 15 = 6,67 Gramos
100 : 40 €/Gr = 2,50 Gra
––––––––––––––––––––----------------
Total invertido 1.200 € = 37,35 Gramos

*Valor actual:*
Cantidad comprada = 37,35 Gramos x 40,00 /Gr (precio del oro en el momento de la venta) = 1.494,00 € = 24,5 % de los 1.200 € (Rendimiento) ​
Dicho de otra manera, he ganado incluso en un mercado con cotización en "pérdida" desde que inicié el proceso. Esto se denomina consecuencia WIN-WIN, puesto que cuando el oro SUBE, aumenta *el valor de mi depósito*, y cuando el oro BAJA, aumento *la cantidad de mi depósito.*

¡Seguid mi consejo! Os irá muy bien,... si no es a vosotros, a vuestros hijos si les regaláis el sistema y un pequeño depósito AHORA.

Afectuosamente.

P.D.
Si alguien desea profundizar y saber algo más...el privado es siempre privado


----------



## estupeharto (9 Nov 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - November 8, 2019



¿Podéis explicar un poco por encima lo que significan todos estos datos?
Más o menos veo por dónde van los tiros, pero iría bien un comentario de los que lo tienen más claro


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2019)

Hola, *estupeharto*: Sería un poco largo de explicar... así que mejor os dejo un buen artículo que está basado en un libro del famoso trader Larry Williams.

- Meta proyecto COT - nuevos horizontes para el análisis del informe CFTC en MetaTrader 4

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2019)

Y también os dejo un artículo de Antonio Lorca Siero y al que suelo seguir...

- Rebelion. Historietas de actualidad

Saludos.


----------



## eversor (9 Nov 2019)

Hola
aprovecho para pillar sitio en el hilo y para lanzar una pregunta, aunque no tiene que ver con metales preciosos.

Ante la próxima situación económica... ¿qué recomendáis hacer con los planes de pensiones ya contratados?

Gracias
Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2019)

Hola, *eversor*: Pues la opción más conservadora: traspasarlo a un PPA e intentar NO perder dinero... Se podría aprovechar el tiempo que queda hasta finales de Enero del próximo año para tener una mayor exposición al riesgo, dado que es posible que las Bolsas continúen al alza, pero soy muy pesimista para la RV durante el próximo año.

Por cierto, los PPA que existen suelen ser bastante malos. El mío lo tengo en Mutuactivos por si te sirve de algo, aunque ahora apenas ya renta.

De todas formas, eversor, te doy mi particular opinión y que puede estar muy equivocada. Aquí NADIE tiene la "Bola de cristal"... Por lo tanto, tendrás que ser tú quién decida qué hacer y Suerte en la decisión.

Saludos


----------



## timi (9 Nov 2019)

dejo esto

Nov 9, 2019 Is China Secretly Hoarding Gold? Michael Kuchar 321gold


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2019)

Hola, *timi*: Más o menos lo que vengo diciendo desde hace años... Eso SÍ, tampoco van a imponer NADA a los EE.UU. viendo la enorme BASURA que tienen en su casa. Resumiendo: NO dejan de ser la misma MIERDA...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2019)

Lo he colocado en otro hilo, pero también debe estar aquí...

- Ahead of The Herd

Saludos.


----------



## Monsieur George (9 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Lo he colocado en otro hilo, pero también debe estar aquí...
> 
> - Ahead of The Herd
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias, Fernando. De lo leído, se deduce que una solución al pico del oro es el pórfido de cobre. Se extrae cobre, y a la vez, como regalo, algo de oro...


----------



## tastas (9 Nov 2019)

eversor dijo:


> Hola
> aprovecho para pillar sitio en el hilo y para lanzar una pregunta, aunque no tiene que ver con metales preciosos.
> 
> Ante la próxima situación económica... ¿qué recomendáis hacer con los planes de pensiones ya contratados?
> ...



Por ejemplo Finizens fondo de pensiones 1 de 5 (mínimo riesgo, casi todo en renta fija de alta solvencia).
Según donde lo tengas, solo con lo que ahorras en comisiones ya son ganancias seguras.

Taptap


----------



## timi (9 Nov 2019)

dejo esto

Gold is the Alpha Currency



Spoiler: traduccion



Publicado en 7 de noviembre de 2019por Gary Christenson
Miles Franklin patrocinó este artículo de Gary Christenson . Las opiniones son suyas.
*Noticias de última hora:*
El Dow cerró a 26,616 el 26 de enero de 2018, un nuevo máximo. El Dow cerró el 5 de noviembre de 2019 a 27,492, una ganancia del 3% en 22 meses.
El oro cerró a $ 1,352 el 26 de enero de 2018. El oro cerró a $ 1,484 el 5 de noviembre de 2019, una ganancia del 10% en 22 meses.
La Fed anunció que compraría $ 60 mil millones / mes en bonos del Tesoro, pero se negó a admitir que era QE. Suena como bienestar para el 1% superior ...
*Mira hacia atrás en 1965* . El London Gold Pool mantuvo el precio del oro en $ 35.00.
Salario promedio: $ 2.60 / hora
Costo de un camión nuevo: $ 2,000
Deuda total del mercado crediticio: $ 1,110 mil millones
La guerra de Vietnam se intensificó, el presidente Johnson impulsó los programas sociales y los políticos gastaron libremente para recompensar a los compinches.
*Problema* : Estados Unidos había gastado tanto en el ejército, las guerras y los programas sociales que la deuda y los precios aumentaron más a medida que el dólar se devaluó. Los extranjeros se dieron cuenta de que el dólar valía menos de 1/35 de una onza de oro. Querían cambiar dólares de papel por oro real.
*Mira hacia atrás en 1971* . El London Gold Pool se había derrumbado, y los precios del oro "se dispararon" a $ 44. Los bancos centrales extranjeros querían oro estadounidense en lugar de dólares de papel. El tesoro oficial de oro de Estados Unidos había caído de 20,000 toneladas a más de 8,000 toneladas, según registros no auditados.
Salario promedio: $ 3.62 / hora
Costo de un camión nuevo: $ 2,900
Deuda total del mercado crediticio: $ 1,749 mil millones
La guerra del sudeste asiático se intensificó y los políticos gastaron en recompensar a los compinches.
*Problema* : Estados Unidos gastó excesivamente en el ejército, las guerras y los programas sociales. La deuda y los precios se aceleraron al alza. Los extranjeros querían oro en lugar de dólares de papel. Bajo el consejo de los banqueros centrales, el *presidente Nixon "temporalmente" dejó de cambiar dólares por oro. Durante la próxima década, el dólar colapsó en poder adquisitivo, la inflación de los precios al consumidor devastó a muchos hogares y la moneda en circulación se expandió rápidamente.
Mira hacia atrás en 2001* . El oro había estado en un mercado bajista durante 21 años y había caído un 70% desde su máximo nivel de burbuja en 1980. El dólar estaba fuerte y Estados Unidos planeaba invadir Irak, Afganistán, Siria e Irán.
Salario promedio: $ 14.66 / hora
Costo de un camión nuevo: $ 20,000
Deuda total del mercado crediticio: $ 30,105 mil millones
Las guerras de Oriente Medio se intensificaron y el presidente Bush apoyó a contratistas militares y compañías farmacéuticas. Los políticos gastaron para recompensar a los compinches.
*Problema* : Estados Unidos aumentó el gasto en el ejército, las guerras y los programas sociales. La deuda nacional oficial aumentó a alrededor de $ 6 billones. El mercado de valores se había derrumbado en 2000, y la burbuja de Internet, inflada con "unidades monetarias impresas", explotó. La Fed introdujo otras políticas de soplado de burbujas. Dentro de siete años, los estadounidenses sufrirían otra burbuja inmobiliaria y un colapso, y una burbuja bursátil y un colapso.
*En octubre de 2019, el* oro había estado en un mercado bajista de 2011 a 2016 y había caído un 40% desde su máximo histórico en 2011 a principios de 2016. Las guerras para siempre en el Medio Oriente y Afganistán continuaron, y la nación se polarizó más que nunca. desde la guerra civil.
Salario promedio: $ 23.00 / hora
Costo de un camión nuevo: $ 45,000
Deuda total del mercado crediticio: $ 74,100 mil millones
Las guerras de Oriente Medio se intensificaron, mientras que el presidente Trump redujo los impuestos y apoyó a los contratistas militares. Los políticos gastaron para recompensar a los compinches.
*Problema* : el gasto para los programas militares, de guerra y sociales se expandió aún más. La deuda nacional oficial aumentó a aproximadamente $ 23 billones. El mercado de valores, inflado con "unidades monetarias impresas", estaba cerca de otro máximo histórico. La Reserva Federal utilizó nuevas políticas para explotar burbujas en septiembre y octubre, pero negó que fueran QE o "inflar o morir" para un sistema económico frágil.
*LO SABEMOS:*

El gasto deficitario, las deudas más grandes y las guerras son continuas.
Los políticos apoyan a sus compinches y contribuyentes.
La deuda nacional ha crecido exponencialmente, alrededor del 8,9% anual durante muchas décadas. A este ritmo, la deuda nacional superará los $ 40 billones mucho antes de 2030. Una recesión, nuevas guerras o políticos socialistas pusieron en juego $ 50 billones en deuda para 2030.
Los precios y los salarios aumentan a medida que los banqueros y los políticos devalúan los dólares. El 90% inferior no es más rico, pero los números son mayores.
Los precios del oro aumentan a medida que la impresión excesiva de unidades monetarias devalúa el dólar. Los políticos y los banqueros centrales responden creando distracciones.
La economía de los Estados Unidos funciona con deuda y crédito. Cuando las corporaciones quieren aumentar los precios de las acciones, toman prestado y recompran acciones. Cuando los políticos "necesitan" un nuevo programa, aprueban legislación, toman prestado el costo y aumentan la deuda. Para pagar los intereses de la deuda pasada, el gobierno de los Estados Unidos pide más préstamos y se suma a la deuda total.
*Si estas tonterías suenan locas ... ¡entonces lo entiendes!*
*PERO ESPERA:*
La deuda se expande porque la población aumenta. Debería haber más deuda y más dinero en circulación cada año. La deuda se expande ligeramente debido al aumento de la población, pero principalmente debido a los excesivos préstamos y gastos.
*PRUÉBALO:*
La Fed de San Luis rastrea la deuda. Divida la deuda total del mercado crediticio por población y observe el aumento masivo de la deuda per cápita. Vea el gráfico a escala logarítmica a continuación de la deuda total del mercado crediticio ajustada por la población.
Divida los precios del oro por la deuda total del mercado crediticio ajustada por la población. La proporción se ha mantenido dentro de un rango estrecho, excepto en los años de burbuja alrededor de 1980.










*PUEDES VER ESO:*

La relación ha sido relativamente constante durante 50 de los últimos 60 años. La deuda aumenta y los precios del oro aumentan junto con la deuda.
La proporción fue demasiado alta durante los años de la burbuja del oro después de que el presidente Nixon permitió que el dólar colapsase tras su decisión de 1971.
La proporción fue baja en 1971, en 2001 y a fines de 2018. Debería aumentar durante los próximos cinco años.
La proporción podría duplicarse y mantenerse dentro del rango.
Si la deuda se duplica en 7 a 9 años y la proporción también se duplica, los precios del oro estarían en el rango de $ 5,000 a $ 8,000 en 2026-2028.
Si duda de que sea posible cuadruplicar, recuerde que el oro aumentó en un factor de 21 entre 1971 y 1980, y en un factor de 7,4 entre 2001 y 2011.
*Lea " **16 toneladas y un maletín** ".
De **Bill Bonner* :
*“No importa quién sea presidente, Estados Unidos está en una trampa de Inflar o Morir. Y nadie quiere que el boom muera. Entonces, se inflarán más ...*
_Traiga la flexibilización cuantitativa, los programas listos para la pala ... los créditos tributarios ... la condonación de préstamos estudiantiles ... el Seguro Social aumenta ... y todos los demás despidos ... "_
*De Jim Rickards* :
_"Rusia e Irán han anunciado un nuevo canal de pagos que evita tanto SWIFT como el sistema de pagos de Estados Unidos"._
*De **Bill Bonner* :
_"Se eliminará el exceso de deuda [alrededor de $ 40 billones] ... se destruirá la riqueza falsa ... y la gente puede venir a ver a los principales economistas, gobernadores de la Reserva Federal y formuladores de políticas por los imbéciles que realmente son"._
*De **David Stockman* :
_“QE es un fraude financiero absoluto: el intercambio de algo (deuda del tesoro) por nada (créditos del banco central extraídos de la nada)._
*CONCLUSIONES*

Los políticos, los individuos y las corporaciones pedirán prestado y gastarán, la deuda aumentará y los banqueros devaluarán los dólares.
Los precios de la mayoría de los bienes y servicios, incluidos camiones, cigarrillos, alquileres, pagos políticos, facturas de hospitales y alimentos aumentarán. Las computadoras y los televisores serán excepciones.
Los precios del oro subirán. Los precios de la plata subirán rápidamente ya que han sido más reprimidos.
Independientemente de los tuits de Trump, los acuerdos comerciales chinos de vez en cuando, QE por cualquier nombre, recesiones y rescates ... la deuda y los precios aumentarán.
*Proteja sus ahorros y activos con oro y plata. ¡Piense en un seguro sin riesgo de contraparte!*



y esto

Pork Hyperinflation Sends Chinese Consumer Prices Soaring Most In 7 Years

China está a punto de comenzar a deshacerse de su exceso de bienes en el mercado global, lo que lleva a una nueva ronda de ira comercial, ya que los mercados globales se inundan de productos chinos, paralizan a los productores locales, aplastan el poder adquisitivo y los salarios, y provocan furia en las prácticas comerciales de China.
Solo mencionamos esto porque recientemente, en un giro divertido, los mercados mundiales de capital se han convencido de que la guerra comercial entre Estados Unidos y China está a punto de encontrar un final feliz. Alerta de spoiler: *no lo hará.*


----------



## Berciano230 (9 Nov 2019)

Sigo leyendo y aprendiendo desde las sombras  en este nuevo hilo.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# *timi*: Un acuerdo de "mínimos" entre los EE.UU. y China es factible, pero poco más... La REALIDAD es que ambos países son "enemigos" en casi TODO... De momento, su "enfrentamiento" NO es a nivel bélico, pero ya veremos lo que dura esto cuando los EE.UU. parecen haber "resucitado" doctrinas políticas que suelen llevar a este escenario.

Y os dejo un artículo que me ha parecido interesante. Es más, en buena parte comparto su análisis...

How some investors knew gold was about to slide

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (10 Nov 2019)

Gracias por el hilo Fernando.

Por aqui seguimos como siempre para estar informados.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2019)

Te echaba a faltar *Orooo*, aunque sé que nos sigues...

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (10 Nov 2019)

Buenos días.
Cojo sitio.
Hoy día de elecciones.
Todos nos han prometido el oro y el moro.
No dudo del moro pero como siempre el oro es totalmente cosa nuestra y para eso estamos aquí. 
Voten ustedes con salud en un día adverso metereologicamente hablando. Al menos en la cornisa cantábrica.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2019)

Hola, *Muttley*: Yo y mi mujer ya hemos ido a votar. Quizás, el día que lo hemos hecho con menos convicción y, la verdad, es que NO nos sentimos representados con lo hoy había en el "mercado", pero bueno hemos optado por lo menos malo a nuestro entender.

Posiblemente, estas elecciones sirvan de bien poco y tengamos que volver a las urnas antes de que acabe la legislatura. Este país cada vez se parece más a Italia...

Al menos, por esta zona de Cataluña, el tiempo acompaña y hace un día soleado.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (10 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, *timi*: Más o menos lo que vengo diciendo desde hace años... Eso SÍ, tampoco van a imponer NADA a los EE.UU. viendo la enorme BASURA que tienen en su casa. Resumiendo: NO dejan de ser la misma MIERDA...
> 
> Saludos.



Entiendo k el artículo expone todo lo contrario.

Dice k no va a imponer nada *AHORA*...y sólo hasta k tengan su acumulación finiquitada y los triunfos en la mano. Pero afirma k el objetivo en su agenda es precisamente ése.

Mientras tanto, obviamente, se aprovecharán de un Oro circunstancialmente barato ...y obviamente del poder del confetti infinito y de un Yuan regaláo ...- como todos los demás , aunke el nivel de sus exportaciones convierte a China en el mayor beneficiario del chanchullo -. Yo no interpreto , de todos modos, k se presente una China necesitada de confetti, sino pateando la lata fiat - y "cagándose en el convento" - con mayor desvergüenza.

El artículo defiende inequívocamente k China está haciendo acopio de Oro con el propósito de imponer un sistema monetario basado en él, exactamente ése...k es el caso contrario del de USA, k con la reserva monetaria mundial está, obviamente, por prorrogarlo todo el tiempo k haga falta.

Puede desprenderse perfectamente k el sainete de los aranceles, la guerra comercial, etc ...no sólo no es un paripé de común acuerdo , sino un peaje ridículo entre dos beneficiarios de un chanchullo k ninguno de los dos va a admitir, , pero k uno intenta salvaguardar y otro, derribar...por lo k ya estaríamos viviendo un nuevo status DE FACTO : El de la transición de un escéptico poderoso...pero k en lugar de meterse en broncas, dejará al timador principal ahogarse en su propia evidencia, pues sólo él depende de ella . Encaja bastante con el economista ruso akél k entrevistó Keiser hace un par de semanas k defendía k ellos - China y Rusia - no van a exponer las verwenzas del dólar para no ser culpados de su posible derribo y pillados como cabezas de turco , pero sí favorecer la evidencia del timo fiat.




timi dijo:


> dejo esto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exacto. Van a dejar k el paripé del dólar caiga por su propio peso...mientras pillan el viento de popa k esa situación les procura. Esa es la transición en la k ya podríamos estar viviendo, k no es un status fiat...ni uno dorado.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2019)

Hola, *esseri*: Me he limitado a dar mi opinión sobre lo que comenta el artículo. Resumido:

1º) China MUY POSIBLEMENTE está comprando "extraoficialmente" Oro y que sus reservas pueden ser bastante más grandes de lo que dicen "oficialmente".

2º) Hace muchos años que oígo y leo la "cantinela" de que van a forzar un Sistema monetario basado en el Oro, es decir algo parecido al Patrón Oro, pero me da la impresión de que es un mero "Cuento chino"...

3º) Las reservas "oficiales" de Occidente siguen siendo MUCHO MAYORES que las de Rusia, China y demás países de esa "onda".

4º) Entiendo que lo que están haciendo Rusia, China, etc. es PROTEGERSE -en cierta medida...- con Oro ante una posible debacle económico-financiera mundial.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (10 Nov 2019)

Claro, *@FERNANDO*, es lo k hacemos todos.

Pero el artículo , no yo, defiende k los movimientos de China están orientados a establecer un patrón Oro , no a usarlo sólo como protección ...y el chanchullo actual es circunstancial, imo. Lo k es bastante lógico en las actuales circunstancias, pues con la inclusión de China en la partida global , hemos pasado de k el campeón tuviese "más papel k todo lo k tenhais kojonex a extraer/fabricar" a uno k tenga "más materias primas y/o productos k todo el papel k tengas los wevox de imprimir ". China ha sido un invitado al chanchullo fiat con fecha de caducidá para ese timo, pues una vez instalado jerarquicamente en la partida - y han sido décadas de careta esforzada y sonriente - , el pasteleo central del mismo le resulta profundamente agresivo ( soltar riqueza real por papelitos ). Y esa coyuntura era inexorable. Tanto como enganchar a medio barrio y creer k nunca vendrán a atracar tu casa.

Por otro lado, y con todo ésto, estaba dándole weltas por primera vez a un punto curioso/gracioso. Y me voy a permitir la licencia dominical - totás, Madrí y Farsa ya jugaron ayer y, más importante, La Real el viernes  - : USA ha sido la auténtica asesina no sólo de su pueblo , sino de su propio sistema de vida, el puto suicidio del American way of life ( en casa y hacia afuera ).

El timo k ponía el mundo en sus manos podía facilitar incluso k el resto del planeta apechugara con su condición de siervos, de currelas de medio pelo a cambio de monopoly, feneroso vía deuda... OK, todo fino. Eso estaba en el trato perverso...y el movimiento pendular del fiat infinito en nuestras respectivas zonas patrias, nos convertía en "beneficiarios del factor trabajo" k traía el primo de Zumosol, en "falsos autónomos" muy bien remunerados. Incluso el mundo era capaz de tragar el curioso equilibrio imperialista USA, con sus caprichos y parcheos destinados a mantener el orden en el cotarro geopolítico global. Cualkiera tenía una invasioncita por akí o por allá , más o menos maquillada, OK...pero daba para k las poblaciones de esos lugares fuesen tirando...a las migajas/maná del sistema fiat. Además, el crecimiento militar del patronsito, lo convertía en rival inaccesible.

Resumiendo : Tragábamos con k fuesen los más wapos, rubios y memocráticos... e incluso tragábamos cierto nivel de intromisión & chanchullos. Y USA lo tenía TODO para perpetuar "sus cojonazos y olé"·en el planeta, incluso viendo como sus rivales conceptuales iban primero malviviendo y más tarde, cayendo de cabeza al capitalismo o a sus Pseudo expresiones amoldadas a sus propias idiosincrasias ( ojo, casualmente kienes posiblemente puedan estar ventilando la venganza en plato frío más madurada de la historia modelna ).

Peroooo...a ké no ha podido sobrevivir el "plan ferpekto" yankee para garantizar su American Way of life ? Porké sus políticos han vendido su pueblo y su modelo ? :
El sueño de la razón, produce monstruos. Y la bonanza, trillonarios. Lo k USA no ha podido integrar per secula seculorum en la mejor estafa jamás montada *sin comprometer las propias reglas del juego*, ha sido WALL STREET. Han vendido su pueblo y su referencia como líder global, k estaban garantizados...por los malabares de su Castuza. La avaricia rompe el saco.

Su Castuza ha instalado el timo en unos niveles de malabares tan delirantes k atentaban contra sus propias reglas. La inflación dentro y la sublevación fuera, eran inexcusables. El plan ferpecto sostenible...insostenible. Y éso, el "cómo" era , más k el "cuánto" , la clave de la estafa ferpekta : K era sostenible, K todos los actores bailaban la misma música. Y con esa insostenibilidá, han jodido el diseño ferpekto , han abierto la caja de pandora... y ya no hay kién meta el Jack Daniels en la botella.

Su pueblo, e incluso su propio liderazgo, en la pira...para calentar a 4 pijos. Traición en néctar... y con su bread se lo coman, k ya toca...Pero como Santo Grial de la porkería y la memez, pa´ponerlo en una urna, también, eh ?


----------



## tastas (10 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, *esseri*: Me he limitado a dar mi opinión sobre lo que comenta el artículo. Resumido:
> 
> 1º) China MUY POSIBLEMENTE está comprando "extraoficialmente" Oro y que sus reservas pueden ser bastante más grandes de lo que dicen "oficialmente".
> 
> ...



Veo muy poca diferencia entre comprar oro para protegerse de un debacle mundial y establecer un patrón oro.
Lo digo porque la debacle mundial viene de la sobreimpresión de dinero y envilecimiento de la moneda, y de esto la única manera de protegerse que ha habido es contabilizar y poseer unidades de peso (onzas, toneladas) en oro. No papeles intercambiables por oro, no bonos, no dinero en efectivo. Oro.
Yo no veo el patrón oro decir "un billete de dólar equivale a media onza de oro", sino a la creencia generalizada de que lo único que extingue las deudas es el oro. Desde hace tiempo esa creencia generalizada parece extinta, lo cual no quiere decir que no siga ocurriendo.

Dicho esto, decir que China acumula oro para volver al patrón oro o que lo esté comprando para protegerse de una debacle mundial, me parece decir la misma cosa. Lo que hay que ver es si China va a querer siguiendo jugar con dólares o incluso si se va a poder permitir hacerse un simpa a base de inflacionar brutalmente su moneda.
Comenzar a tener suficiente poder militar como para endeudarse sin miedo a que alguien le pida devolver el pago.

Taptap


----------



## esseri (10 Nov 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Veo muy poca diferencia entre comprar oro para protegerse de un debacle mundial y establecer un patrón oro.
> Lo digo porque la debacle mundial viene de la sobreimpresión de dinero y envilecimiento de la moneda, y de esto la única manera de protegerse que ha habido es contabilizar y poseer unidades de peso (onzas, toneladas) en oro. No papeles intercambiables por oro, no bonos, no dinero en efectivo. Oro.
> Yo no veo el patrón oro decir "un billete de dólar equivale a media onza de oro", sino a la creencia generalizada de que lo único que extingue las deudas es el oro. Desde hace tiempo esa creencia generalizada parece extinta, lo cual no quiere decir que no siga ocurriendo.
> 
> ...



Antes de nada, es lo k dice el artículo,no yo. Para mí es una incógnita ( y de hecho, estas rimbombancias de cuñáo categórico en cenorrio de nochewena a cuenta del patrón oro "pasáo mañana a mediodía" , me sobrepasan , yo sólo soy un - otro - bichito. ).

Más allá de éso, tampoco discutiría en los pormenores de su implantación/consolidación k planteas probablemente con tus wenas razones y k obviamente deberían adecuarse en modo y manera al punto evolutivo y tecnológico en el k vivimos. Aunke, la verdá no suena excesivo delirio. El Oro es puta magia y con cuatro gotitas de tecnología, a mano de santo me suena.

La diferencia principal k puedo ver, es la capacidá de negociación entre las partes, el interés en perpetuar un txantxullo entre esos dos blokes. Y lo sostenible de un acuerdo...k más antagónico, no pué pintar, imo. Para ké desechar un borrón y cuenta nueva ? ( y más ante una USA k cultural, política y hasta emocionalmente rechinará aún mil veces más k a nosotros - jartos ya de sus wevonadas, y éso sólo como simples occidentalitos voyeurs - al bloke ex-comunista ). Más allá de éso, China tiene dos patas de la mesa : Oro - & commodities - y capacidá de producción. El Marqués seboso lleva ocioso , putero y sin darse de oxtiax ...desde el anti-dorado 71. Sin la impresora, y más allá de guerritas k sólo podrían financiar con ella´es decir, recreando el txantxullo detonante del conflicto, son una mierda y un pueblo - peázo de pueblo en su momento - oxidáo.

Imo, no hay color. Evitando el conflicto armáo, como apuntaba el ruso entrevistado por keiser k mencionaba antes, kienes no están preparáos en el cotarro económico actual más k para vender humo y darle al "print" son, de largo, los yankees.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2019)

Hola, *esseri *y *tastas*: Os lo voy a poner más "fácil" para vuestras argumentaciones...

World needs to prepare for return to gold standard as Washington disrupts financial order - Global Times

Éste es el "vocero" del Partido Comunista chino y, "teóricamente", el portavoz de las "intenciones" que declara su "Estado patrón". Bien, todo esto suena a "música celestial", pero China "descubrió" el Oro en al año 2009 y hasta entonces -y luego amplificado...- siguió vinculando sus reservas al USD... Un contrasentido que echa por tierra esas supuestas "intenciones" y más después de la inclusión del Yuan en la "Cesta" del FMI.

Perooooo la duda más importante es CUÁNTO Oro se precisa para poder implementar un Patrón Oro a nivel mundial y evitar el efecto pernicioso que tendría para muchas Economías, especialmente las Emergentes.

Que yo sepa -y eso NO me lo vais a poder desmentir- las Crisis financieras fueron un fenómeno recurrente bajo el Patrón Oro, aunque -ESO SÍ- evitó la creación de riqueza "etérea" fundamentada en la capacidad de una "impresora".

Además, China HOY en DÍA tiene una cantidad brutal de Burbujas y con más capacidad de estallar que las de los EE.UU.

# *esseri*: Buena parte de la clase media americana suscribiría tu comentario... No sé si sabes que hasta el mismo Trump es favorable a algo semejante a un Patrón Oro y de hecho querría poner al frente de la FED a Judy Shelton... Sin embargo, existe algo llamado el "Estado profundo" y que es el que toma REALMENTE las decisiones en los EE.UU.

Luego, tampoco puedes obviar el Poder militar de los EE.UU. y que han USADO y USARÁN SIEMPRE que lo NECESITEN...

En el fondo, muchas de las cosas que manifestáis podría compartirlas, pero NO las veo factibles y de ahí mi completo escepticismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Berciano230 (10 Nov 2019)

Yo lo llevo intentando desde ayer


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: A algunos les vendrían bien unas cuantas lecciones de Historia económica. Veamos, hay bastante consenso en que el Petrodólar fue una IMPOSICIÓN de los EE.UU. ¿Y el Patrón Oro NO lo fue en su momento? O en el Siglo XIX NO fue la Gran Bretaña, como potencia líder en aquellos tiempos, quién fijó UNILATERALMENTE el precio del Oro a la moneda nacional. Otros países, al ver las ventajas obtenidas por el país anglosajón, siguieron su ejemplo.

Sin embargo, ya estamos en el Siglo XXI y el mundo ha cambiado de arriba a abajo. Lo PRIMERO: muchos países NO muestran deseos de estabilizar sus tasas de cambio, restaurando o no el Patrón Oro. Entienden -y con razón- que las diferentes condiciones económicas justifican la adopción de diferentes políticas económicas, lo que a su vez requiere que los tipos de cambio se muevan.

SEGUNDO: el Oro ya NO es un "ancla" estable. El precio del Oro en USD ha fluctuado de $900 en 2009 a $1900 en 2011 y nuevamente a $1500 hasta hace pocos días. Dicho de otra manera: fijar el precio en USD NO haría NADA para fijar su precio relativo, es decir el precio del Oro en relación con los precios de otros bienes y servicios. Para que el precio relativo del Oro se duplique, como lo hizo entre 2009 y 2011, los precios al consumidor tendrían que caer a la mitad, en una DEFLACIÓN CATASTRÓFICA.

Y es que el precio del Oro en relación con la Inflación del IPC fue menos volátil en el Siglo XIX, pero esto refleja la importancia que tenía la extracción de Oro. Cuando el precio del Oro aumentó en relación con los precios de otros productos básicos, se asignaron más recursos a la Minería. Como resultado se extrajo Oro adicional, lo que provocó la caída de su precio relativo. Más precisamente otros precios subieron, ya que ese Oro adicional respaldaba un aumento inflacionario en la oferta monetaria.

Hoy, después de algo más de un Siglo en que han aumentado de forma no comparable la producción de bienes y servicios, la extracción de Oro representa una proporción muy baja en el PIB mundial. La capacidad estabilizadora de la industria minera es más débil, lo que hace que el precio del Oro sea más volátil, aunque esto último -fuera de la ortodoxia económica- sea más discutible y tenga que ver más con la sinrazón de la actual política monetaria mundial.

Hecha esta exposición, está bastante claro que NO es tan "fácil" implementar de nuevo el Patrón Oro. Para que tuviera un relativo éxito, habría que hacer un Reset mundial de la Deuda y algunas "COSAS" más... que NO pocas.

¡Ojo! que yo me caracterizo por ser un ENEMIGO declarado del actual Sistema, pero en todos los órdenes: monetario, financiero, económico, socio-político, etc. pero también suelo tener presentes los enormes INCONVENIENTES que existen para cambiar algo que difícilmente podrá hacerse. Antes tendría que pasar ALGO MUY GORDO a nivel planetario.

Y SÍ, todos aquellos que puedan que sigan comprando Oro y Plata, posiblemente nos sirvan de algo cuando TODO esto acabe ESTALLANDO... Lo que NO me atrevo a predecir si será una "voladura" controlada o NO...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2019)

Por cierto, hay dos cosas que me tienen muy intrigado y desde hace años...

- A los EE.UU. les importa un "nabo" que los demás países vayan adquiriendo Oro... Ellos desde luego NO lo están haciendo. Y a todo esto, ¿por qué el Oro de Fort Knox sigue valorado a $42,22 la Onza? ALGO hay ahí que NO CUADRA... Por eso mismo tampoco les preocupa lo que puedan hacer los rusos, chinorris y demás. Y eso contando con el Oro "oficial" declarado, ya que del "otro" NO dicen NADA...

- Alemania, Francia e Italia son de los países que más Oro poseen, ¿cómo es posible eso después de que fueran arrasados tras la 2ª Guerra Mundial? Un GRAN MISTERIO... digno de "reflexión".

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (10 Nov 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sí, pero la cantidad de moneda que se necesita hoy para todas las transacciones a nivel mundial no es la misma que cuando se utilizaban monedas de oro y plata. Lo que sería un problema para poderlo implementar.
> 
> Y todo lo que sea volver a utilizar papelitos volverá a tener los mismos problemas que ha tenido siempre.
> Patrón oro con papelitos..... Trampas a la vuelta de la esquina.



El patrón oro no requiere que cada transacción sea hecha en oro, faltaría más.

El único requisito para la implementación del patrón oro es LA CONVERTIVILIDAD DE CUALQUIER BILLETE EMITIDO EN ORO por parte del banco emisor.

La verdadera dificultad para implantar un patrón oro es de índole político. La casta que gobierna no lo va a consentir de ninguna de las maneras por una sencilla razón: han encontrado la panacea a todos sus problemas, ya que con el actual sistema monetario, pueden realizar todo aquello que en un patrón oro se dificulta enormemente:

1. Robo mediante inflación sin capacidad de defensa por parte de la masa trabajadora
2. Gasto en déficit para financiar todas las batallitas y desatinos que a las élites les van.
3. Creación de burbujas que activan el ciclo económico-político democrático.

Dado que el sistema monetario actual está completamente quebrado, su futuro es bastante negro, y los que lo controlan no tienen intención de dar marcha atrás. Vamos camino de la japonización de la economía, quizás puede que lleguemos a una recesión inflacionaria de dobles dígitos, es imposible saber como se resolverá toda esta estafa y toda esta barbarie de dinero falso y corrupto creado para el saqueo.

Una solución sería implementar un patrón oro clasico. Para ello no haría falta más que definir cada moneda como una cantidad dada de oro (o plata, en el caso de patrón bimetálico), y aprobar leyes de convertibilidad forzosa de cualquier moneda o billete bancario por la cantidad en peso de oro (o plata) que representa(ría)n.

Con ello se acabaría con la inflación y se iniciaría una etapa de dinero fuerte deflacionario, lo que conduciría a aumentar el ahorro y en último término las reservas de capital real de la sociedad, lo que llevaría a crecimiento de largo plazo y aumentos de los salarios reales.

Justo lo contrario de la situación que llevamos sufriendo las últimas décadas.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2019)

Hola, kikepm: NO creo que sea la clase política la auténtica culpable de esta situación, más bien sería la complice de esas "familias" y/o Corporaciones que conforman ese 1% de la población que se reparte toda la riqueza del planeta y que, a fin de cuentas, son quienes mueven los "hilos" de la Política mundial.

La implementación de un Patrón Bimetálico sería lo más normal y es lo que funcionó durante milenios. El Patrón Oro, en realidad tampoco duró tanto tiempo y también tuvo sus "historias" para su creación.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Cuando en muchas ocasiones expreso que los EE.UU. y China son la MISMA MIERDA es que los fríos números así lo indican. Acabo de consultar el "Financial Times" del pasado 30 de Agosto y que leí en su momento. Bien, ahí se hablaba del "helicóptero del dinero" de China y es que éste país lleva años haciendo de las suyas en ese aspecto.

Veamos: En los últimos 10 años, los Bancos chinos han tenido un atracón de crédito y creación de dinero de la NADA. Han creado Rmb144bn ($21bn) de dinero nuevo desde 2009, más del doble de la cantidad de la oferta monetaria creada en los EE.UU., la Eurozona y el Japón combinados durante el mismo período. En total, la oferta monetaria de China es de Rmb192tn, equivalente a $28tn. Es igual al tamaño de la amplia oferta monetaria en los EE.UU. y la Eurozona juntas, pero el PIB nominal de China es solo dos tercios del de los EE.UU.

Y los Bonos que emite China se los compran los Bancos de su país en su casi totalidad... A todo esto habría que añadir la enorme cantidad de burbujas que ha propiciado el país asiático.

Dicho esto, parece un "brindis al Sol" ese deseo que dice tener China de implementar un Patrón Oro... ¿Con estos "mimbres"? NI DE COÑA.

Antes buscarán digitalizar el dinero y, por cierto, en ello están...

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (11 Nov 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sí, pero la cantidad de moneda que se necesita hoy para todas las transacciones a nivel mundial no es la misma que cuando se utilizaban monedas de oro y plata. Lo que sería un problema para poderlo implementar.
> 
> Y todo lo que sea volver a utilizar papelitos volverá a tener los mismos problemas que ha tenido siempre.
> Patrón oro con papelitos..... Trampas a la vuelta de la esquina.



"Sí, pero la cantidad de moneda que se necesita hoy para todas las transacciones a nivel mundial no es la misma que cuando se utilizaban monedas de oro y plata. Lo que sería un problema para poderlo implementar." 
Eh aquí la gran cuestión que ha sido, la falta de revalorizaron del oro/plata o la "gran valoración" que se le dio al papel Fiat?, como decían los antiguos si algo te funciona no lo toques,( yo añado tranquilo que ya vendrá un hdlgp que lo tocara por ti y te fastidiara.) Saludos y buena semana


----------



## FranMen (11 Nov 2019)

No quieren que se implante el patrón oro por el sencillo motivo de que perderían el control y eso es cierto aquí, en USA y en la China. 
¿Cuánto oro tienen los gobiernos y cuánto los particulares?
Antes de implantarlo intentarían incautarse del privado y del de los países más pobres/débiles, eso ya lo están haciendo). En mi cabeza no cabe que la India/los indios pasasen a ser los más ricos del mundo.


----------



## paketazo (11 Nov 2019)

Buenas reflexiones respecto al patrón oro, pero yo lo simplificaría bastante más:

¿para que voy a implantar algo con valor intrínseco y que me supondría perder poder, si puedo usar basura como medio de pago y la masa social lo aceptará sin rechistar?

Antes de usar un patrón metálico, se sacará un nuevo euro, un nuevo dólar, un nuevo yuan... y todos correrán contentos a cambiar sus viejas monedas por las nuevas en proporción 1000 a 1...

Hay que entender que la gente en su gran mayoría, hace lo que la manipulación quiere que hagan...cuando dejé de mirar la TV, leer prensa, o escuchar la radio, hará ya unos 15 años, no lo noté en un primer momento, pero poco a poco, fui distanciándome en mi manera de pensar de la mayoría que me rodeaba, y en mi interior brotaba con mayor fuerza cada vez la necesidad de sacudirme toda la mierda que me sometía a diario y que apenas nadie ve o no interesa esforzarse en ver.

La batalla estará perdida, incluso la guerra... ¿acaso podéis convencer a un creyente de que el dios que les han inculcado es una falacia?

Pues ahora aplicad lo mismo para hacer entender a la gente que el dinero que atesoran es solo humo, y que la fábrica de humo, puede liberar todo el humo que quiera a diario para poner a la sociedad a su servicio.

I M P O S I B L E

No habrá un cambio "pacífico" y mucho menos orquestado por los grandes estados mundiales.

Que se instaure un patrón metálico, sería tan probable como que los gobiernos cedieran la capacidad de decisión sobre los presupuestos estatales a los ciudadanos.

Buena semana post electoral, donde parece que todo cambia pero todo permanece igual.


----------



## L'omertá (11 Nov 2019)

Pillo oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2019)

Hola, de nuevo... Tiene su "gracia" tanto debate sobre el Patrón Oro cuando la mayoría de los que andan por aquí NO lo han conocido y yo lo viví, pero escasamente en el tiempo, puesto que se puso fin al mismo en mi adolescencia. ¿Se vivía mejor en aquellos días? Pues, qué queréis que os diga... La vida era más tranquila en nuestro país, siempre y cuando NO te salieras del "rebaño", pero las Crisis financieras, las devaluaciones, las Guerras, etc. continuaban existiendo. Al parecer, lo único positivo para la gente común era que la Deuda estatal NO les perseguía y el gasto de las administraciones se regulaba mucho más. También hay que decir que eran tiempos muy austeros en nuestro país y en buena parte del mundo.

Digo esto porque tú podías tener 100 ptas de Plata de Franco, pero NO eras "rico", ni muchísimo menos. Quizás, incluso la desigualdad era más acusada que ahora, pero también la gente era menos consumista.

Y NO, no creo que volvamos a un Patrón Oro, aunque lo ideal sería que el FMI creará una "Cesta" compuesta de elementos de riqueza REAL y con una Divisa internacional respaldada por Oro, pero eso NO se va a producir o al menos creo que yo NO lo veré.

# *angel220*: Está claro que el dinero "artificial" está sobrevalorado y sustentado en NADA, pero si te fijas en un gráfico histórico de cuando existió el Patrón Oro, los MPs como el Oro y la Plata tenían una trayectoria bastante plana.

# *FranMen: *La India es el mejor ejemplo de un país donde más se evidencia la desigualdad, así que NO pienses que los hindúes tienen tanto Oro. SÍ que existe mucho Oro en los templos y en las oligarquías de aquel país, pero la mayoría de la gente anda bastante "canina" del metal dorado. De hecho, tanto hindúes como chinos están en la cola mundial en lo que se refiere al Oro per capitá...

Te pondré un ejemplo bastante EVIDENTE de lo que quiero darte a entender: cualquiera de los que andamos por aquí tenemos muchísimo más Oro y Plata que el 95% del resto de la población española y que también anda muy "canina".

# *paketazo: *Más o menos "interpretamos" lo mismo, así que poco o nada se puede añadir a tu comentario. Quizás, en lo que respecta a las elecciones de ayer. Estamos más o menos como estábamos, a pesar de que algunos parece que hayan "ganado" cuando la realidad es que NO ha sido así. Los que se han "lucido" han sido Rivera y Sánchez... Representan perfectamente el "nivel" de la clase política española.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (11 Nov 2019)

Fernando, en artículo enlazado por tí recientemente se cifraba en 175.000 toneladas de oro las reservas mundiales que eran mucho mayores que las de los bancos centrales (no recuerdo bien si decía 25.000)
Eso significa que hay en manos privadas mucho más que en los estados. Un patrón oro le daría mucho poder a esas manos privadas y, desde luego, no sería al pueblo en su conjunto si no a unos pocos que acaparan gran cantidad.
Si no me equivoco en los cálculos, tocaríamos a cerca de 1/4 de kg por habitante del planeta, los seguidores del hilo puede que lo superemos pero la mayoría de la población, incluso de países ricos no lo tiene.
Dos ideas: hay mucho más oro del que parece y está muy concentrado


----------



## angel220 (11 Nov 2019)

Mas leña, por si hay poca (cortesia de jam14)

Rusia insta a Siria a reasumir el control sobre sus regiones petroleras bajo control de EE.UU.

Link noticia en ruso


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2019)

Hola, *FranMen*: SÍ, yo estoy convencido de que las manos privadas poseen bastante más Oro que los Bancos Centrales y, desde luego, estoy de acuerdo contigo en que existe más Oro del que nos "dicen" y también que está muy concentrado. Insisto en que una buena prueba de ello es que en este hilo somos una minoría muy exigua, pero que probablemente posee bastante más Oro que el nivel medio de las clases altas de nuestro país. Luego, si eso lo extrapolamos a las oligarquías, queda bastante claro lo que insinúas. Para una mayor claridad: creo que seguirían mandando los MISMOS, "esos" que mueven las" bambalinas" desde las sombras...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (11 Nov 2019)

Las gacelas nunca seremos leones pero sí correr un poco más o salir un poco antes


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2019)

Hola, *FranMen*: Obvio: hay gacelas y "gacelas"... RESABIADAS.

Saludos.


----------



## Me_opongo (11 Nov 2019)

Hola.

He comprado unas pocas onzas más de oro, aprovechando la oportunidad.

A esperar plácidamente que vuelva a subir, y a ver si esta vez sigue el esperado camino alcista.

Saludos. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2019)

Hola, *Me_opongo: *Tómalo con CALMA. Esta es una carrera de fondo... NUNCA mejor dicho.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (11 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿para que voy a implantar algo con valor intrínseco y que me supondría perder poder, si puedo usar basura como medio de pago y la masa social lo aceptará sin rechistar?



Yo sólo veo una razón : Para no robarse entre ellos. Los sirleros sí k son conscientes de su valor real como cromos y el desparrame a k el disparate ha llegado ...y no soltarán su riqueza real a cambio . Entre bomberos no se pisan la manguera y la Castuza es como una fiesta de beatos del Opus en un puticlú gozando a todo gas ...mientras todo afuera sigue - casi - encajado , funcionando y con Te Deums a coro.

El poder RESPECTO A LOS RESPECTIVOS MUERTITOS DE JAMBRE DE CADA ADMINISTRADOR PATRIO, lo mantendrán y potenciarán con "dineros" más cualificados para el control y la prestidigitación en su favor. La población global como concepto ya está fuera del juego de las sillas, no participa...pero habiendo ricos, el juego y el asalto a la riqueza del prójimo, seguirá.Es tan ley de vida como el sol saliendo por el Este cada mañana.

Un patrón Oro a escala de la riqueza global complica su implantación exponencialmente y el fulano de a pie no merece dedicación alguna para quienes cortan el queso más allá del pasteleo standard de mínimos minimísimos k le otorgan...pero los poseedores de riqueza real seguirán necesitando un recurso monetario válido para sus chanchullos. A mí , artículos como el k lleva marcando la conversa un par de días en el hilo sólo me sugieren un par de cosas - ojo, como siempre, posibilidades - :

- Oro como respaldo para tratos bilaterales de enjundia - transferencias considerables de riqueza real -.
- Que la "guerra comercial" son los padres...y k, efectivamente, lo k se está dirimiendo en esas reuniones , entre dos trileros cum laude conscientes de lo inaceptable y agotado del modelo - y con uno de ellos, agente principal del cotarro , rotundamente indispuesto a seguir sufriéndolo - , son "las reglas de la próxima pantalla". La posición de fuerza de ambos en la negociación son sus respectivas e indiscutibles capacidades para perjudicar al otro - China a corto,amenazando patear y kebrar la mesa... USA a largo , amenazando dar fuego a la ciudad-.

No es "el mundo" lo k se está rebelando ante el trile actual - la estafa , hasta pa´l más lelo, hace tiempo k es un póker descubierto con las 5 cartas bocarriba - , son los Castuzos y sus intereses , pues la delirante degeneración del truco cojea ya hasta para ellos. Y no habrá pedrea para los piojosos. Para kienes sepan utilizar los huequecillos del sistema, posiblemente...pero por su propia acción individual Y SUERTE, no por tutelas de Santa Claus de 4 jioeputas por su mera empatía con la especie. Eso, más naif no puede ser.


----------



## Me_opongo (11 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, *Me_opongo: *Tómalo con CALMA. Esta es una carrera de fondo... NUNCA mejor dicho.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias, fernandojcg.

Es que a mis años el fondo es difícil de prever.

El oro, un colchón cómodo. Si no llego a mi fondo deseado, lo disfrutarán los herederos.

No pensaba acumular más de una vez en el mismo año, pero... tampoco preveía yo que se iba a poner tan a tiro.

En 2020, no sé si habrá otra entrada baratita.

Bueno, paparruchas, que no me he podido resistir, que las acciones me dan más sustos que el oro.

Voy acostumbrándome y ya no estoy mirando constantemente.

Un abrazo. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (11 Nov 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Las gacelas nunca seremos leones pero sí correr un poco más o salir un poco antes





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, *FranMen*: Obvio: hay gacelas y "gacelas"... RESABIADAS.
> 
> Saludos.



Sobre todo gacelas de Suid-Afrika


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# *putabolsa*: Ya veremos... aún queda margen de caída hasta los $1441,80 y también hacia la media de 200. A mí ya me iría bien que cayera un poco más. Hay una minera a la que le tengo echado el ojo, pero sólo entraré si se da un determinado precio y que aún está un poco lejano.

# *Me_opongo*: En lo personal, duermo muy tranquilo con mis MPs FÍSICOS, es decir que NO me crean ningún tipo de estrés. Todo lo contrario que cuando ando por la Bolsa y eso que ya NO me la tomo tan en serio como hace años. Es más, sé decir "hasta aquí" y retirarme a tiempo. Y eso es lo que te aconsejo hacer. Y sobre todo a NO tomar decisiones precipitadas. NO se deben comprar 7 mineras así a las "bravas", primero hay que estudiar el sector y muy bien cada empresa. Desconozco lo que tienes ahí, pero si son buenas empresas el riesgo se minimiza mucho. Otra cosa es si son los "chicharros" que abundan en ese sector...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesante el artículo que os enlazo...

What’s the Price of Gold in the Gold Standard, Report 10 Nov | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (12 Nov 2019)

Lo último de Cyrille Jubert, pronosticando fuertes subidas de la plata en el primer semestre de 2020.

Aquí veremos si su porcentaje de aciertos se mantiene.

El comienzo de 2020 verá el cambio de tendencia en los metales preciosos. 

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (12 Nov 2019)

Sin ser experto analista, al contrario y sólo con mirar la gráfica del precio de la plata se ve que, en los últimos años, noviembre es de bajada, a partir de enero clara subida; entre finales de noviembre y diciembre la cosa cambia, en unos empieza a subir antes que en otros. 
Comparando este año con el anterior, en ambos hay casi mínimos del año pero en 2018 fue de 14,14 y este año 16,7, si en enero 2019 se alcanzaron los 16 en 2020 se pueden esperar los 18,5 y, si en agosto 2019 los 18,3 en agosto 2020 los 20,5. Esto si no ocurriera nada importante que siempre ocurren cosas y probablemente negativas para la economía y positivas para los mp´s. 
Que me corrijan los expertos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2019)

Hola, *FranMen*: Te dejo enlazado un artículo que trata sobre el período estacional de la Plata...

The Best Season for Silver Has Only Just Begun

¡Ojo! que en muchas ocasiones NO se cumple... Ahora, por ejemplo, se acerca el próximo mes de Diciembre y que, por regla general, estacionalmente es muy favorable para el Oro. Ya veremos...

Saludos.


----------



## Me_opongo (12 Nov 2019)

# [B dijo:


> Me_opongo[/B]: En lo personal, duermo muy tranquilo con mis MPs FÍSICOS, es decir que NO me crean ningún tipo de estrés. Todo lo contrario que cuando ando por la Bolsa y eso que ya NO me la tomo tan en serio como hace años. Es más, sé decir "hasta aquí" y retirarme a tiempo. Y eso es lo que te aconsejo hacer. Y sobre todo a NO tomar decisiones precipitadas. NO se deben comprar 7 mineras así a las "bravas", primero hay que estudiar el sector y muy bien cada empresa. Desconozco lo que tienes ahí, pero si son buenas empresas el riesgo se minimiza mucho. Otra cosa es si son los "chicharros" que abundan en ese sector...
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias, fernandojcg.

Sí, tienes razón, 7 mineras y npi de bolsa...

Unas, leí mucho, las miré, remiré... Otras salieron de comentarios/consejos, alguna siguiendo esa bonita tabla que puso Tronald Dump de mineras y sus beneficios en 2019 (creo que era)...
Ninguna a "pito pito gorgorito" ...

Para no mezclar oro físico con mineras, pondré un mensaje en el hilo de mineras de oro. Diré las 7 que tengo. Por si tú o cualquiera me quiere comentar lo que le parezca oportuno.

Gracias.
Saludos. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2019)

Hola, *Me_opongo*: Bueno, aquí hemos tocado en muchas ocasiones las mineras de MPs, pero si quieres colocar tu post en el otro hilo NO hay problema. Lo que NO veo factible es que te dé mi opinión hasta dentro de un par de días, más o menos, porque me gusta profundizar en los datos antes de emitirla y eso requiere de tiempo. Otra cosa es que sean las más conocidas o con mejores fundamentales. Me pones también el peso de cada una de ellas en tu cartera.

De todas formas, entiendo que allí también te darán su opinión algunos foreros que están metidos en ese "ajo". ESO SÍ, son simples opiniones y NADA más.

Desde luego ha sido una temeridad entrar en 7 mineras de MPs a casi el mismo tiempo y con las Bolsas en máximos en los EE.UU. y el añadido de npi de Bolsa de "traca"... Ten en cuenta que si hay una corrección fuerte en Wall Street las mineras de MPs también sufrirán en primera instancia. Obviamente, unas más y otras menos, como sería en el caso de las compañías que se dedican a las Regalías.

Un abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2019)

Y mucho ¡Ojo! a los que andáis por los mercados. Hoy a las 18 hs. Trump va a hablar y con temas muy importantes en su agenda. NO me extrañaría que diese un nuevo "empujón" a Wall Street... Lo más PRUDENTE sería estar fuera, pero allá cada cual con sus dineros.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (12 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesante el artículo que os enlazo...
> 
> What’s the Price of Gold in the Gold Standard, Report 10 Nov | Zero Hedge
> 
> Saludos.






Enorme gráfica. Gran artículo

Yo siempre he pensado esto con respecto al oro. Cuando nadie se acuerde del Euro y del dolar ¿quien podrá decir cual era el precio del oro? 

Lo cierto es que el oro jamás ha tenido precio. El papel si. Los folios en blanco son baratos. Cuando el gobierno los pinta de verde son carísimos.


----------



## L'omertá (12 Nov 2019)

¿Maleta o metralleta? Amigos.


----------



## kikepm (12 Nov 2019)

Maletralleta


----------



## timi (13 Nov 2019)

Buenos dias
al trumposo lo han convertido a una simple animadora de los mercados,, con dos pompones ,,, dame una A , dame una J ,,,,

President Trump's mixed messages continue to confuse and confound market

el dia que los pompones de trump no tengan efecto no reiremos no,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# *timi*: NO sólo Trump, sino que también los chinorris están "colaborando" al no decir ni SÍ ni NO al "mini" -NO va a haber otro- acuerdo comercial. En fin, la clásica ambigüedad china...

Menudos "jetas"...

Y os dejo un RELEVANTE documento. Trata de la denuncia y consiguientes preguntas formuladas por el Congresista republicano de West Virginia al Fiscal General de los EE.UU., William P.Barr, en relación a la manipulación en los mercados de los MPs.

http://gata.org/files/MooneyLetter-JusticeDept-11-01-2019.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## kragh (13 Nov 2019)

Todos los metales subiendo y el ibex bajando


----------



## timi (13 Nov 2019)

para llevar la contraria un poco


----------



## espasonico (13 Nov 2019)

kragh dijo:


> Todos los metales subiendo y el ibex bajando



Me da que es pura casualidad. Cuesta creer que la situación política española afecte a la cotización mundial del oro


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Nov 2019)

Millennials grok gold

Resultados de una encuesta a nivel mundial sobre el oro. Resumen: no hay diferentes percepciones al respecto por edades. La mayoría ve el oro más seguro que las divisas Fiat.

El relevo generacional está garantizado...


----------



## estupeharto (13 Nov 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 185433
> 
> 
> Enorme gráfica. Gran artículo
> ...



Pues sí, la gráfica no puede ser más sencilla y explícita. Me la pongo por un tiempo... a ver si trae suerte.
De paso le he puesto una representación del resto de sucedáneos fiat.


----------



## Jacques de Molay (13 Nov 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 185433
> 
> 
> Enorme gráfica. Gran artículo
> ...



*EVOLUCIÓN DE LA INFLACIÓN*​





Y eso con inflación relativamente moderada...


----------



## Jacques de Molay (13 Nov 2019)

*EVOLUCIÓN DE LA COTIZACIÓN DEL ORO EN EL MISMO PERIODO ( Datos de la LMBA -London Bullion Market Association )*


----------



## Jacques de Molay (13 Nov 2019)

De 200 $ la onza a 1464 $ al día de hoy, en Londres las 20.00 horas, 21.00 en el continente.

Observemos el curso temporal...y que se repiten los factores que provocaron el alza espectacular de su cotización a partir del 2008 y siguientes, años de la crisis...Algo está diciendo de lo que está entrando...

Concuerdo en que la inversión en oro fisico MONETARIO es el mejor antídoto contra la depreciación del dinero papel


----------



## L'omertá (13 Nov 2019)

espasonico dijo:


> Me da que es pura casualidad. Cuesta creer que la situación política española afecte a la cotización mundial del oro



Coincido.


----------



## timi (14 Nov 2019)

buenos días

mas madera,,,,

What happens To The Global Economy If Oil Collapses Below $40 – Part I


----------



## Seronoser (14 Nov 2019)

Dudo mucho que el Petróleo baje de 40$. Pero mucho. Más allá de razones económicas o de extracción de petróleo en sí, creo que la clave es la geopolítica.

La influencia americana está llegando a su fin en Asia, en Oriente Medio e incluso en Africa, donde chinos y rusos están retornando a ser clave en estas regiones.

Lo que me parece más razonable es que el dólar vaya desapareciendo de las transacciones internacionales entre todos estos países y eso, amigos, sólo puede suponer una cosa: Que los Usanos montarán una guerra para no perder la supremacía del dólar, que es en lo único en lo que se sostiene su formidable deuda. Imagino que lo intentarán con Irán, aunque éste tiene el apoyo de China, y no creo que tengan huevos los americanos de un conflicto armado con aliados chinos, en este momento.

Además los americanos cuentan con menos apoyos que nunca en muchas zonas, porque en Siria ya han visto cómo se las gastan, replegando y huyendo, dejando a las poblaciones desprotegidas. Han tenido que entrar los rusos a parar a los islamistas, y también a parar las incursiones turcas por el norte del país contra los kurdos.

Y mejor no hablar de otros países abandonados por los Usanos, tras miles de promesas, como Ucrania...que ha tenido que dar marcha atrás, viendo que nadie la apoya, y ha empezado la retirada del Donbass para evitar más problemas con Rusia.

Usa está perdiendo poco a poco la batalla internacional, y con ella la supremacía del dolar. Eso sí, no creo que ocurra de un día para otro, pero ocurrirá.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Nov 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Dudo mucho que el Petróleo baje de 40$. Pero mucho. Más allá de razones económicas o de extracción de petróleo en sí, creo que la clave es la geopolítica.
> 
> La influencia americana está llegando a su fin en Asia, en Oriente Medio e incluso en Africa, donde chinos y rusos están retornando a ser clave en estas regiones.
> 
> ...



Cada vez la información está más al alcance de todos.
La manipulación y propaganda es menos eficaz que en tiempos anteriores.
Nadie lo va a tener fácil para imponerse por la fuerza con cuentos. Ese tiempo ya ha ido pasando.
Si quieren robar lo tendrán que hacer sin máscara y a vista de todos. Y el resto se defenderán. Usa (y todos) también tienen población que defender y que se les echaría en contra.
Al final tendrán que aceptar el devenir lógico.
Bastante han sacado. Pero como no han sido inteligentes para mantener una supremacía en un equilibrio más moderado para todos, su avaricia y prepotencia han ido cavando su declive. Les vendrán tiempos difíciles y muchos no están preparados para eso, han vivido muy bien, creyéndose que son mejores, sin mucha conciencia de que se dieron las circunstancias favorables para su trayectoria y que se han pasado tres pueblos. Pero no hay mal que cien años dure, ni cuerpo que lo resista.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un artículo de Moisés Romero y que viene a decir LO MISMO que vengo diciendo AQUÍ desde hace bastantes años...

- La deuda global total/PIB nunca ha sido tan alta: Las deudas no se pagan

Y respecto a los comentarios de carácter geopolítico que he leído, deciros que en una situación EXTREMA, y que ponga en peligro su hegemonía como "Imperio", los EE.UU. irán a la Guerra... a no ser que antes les estalle una Revolución dentro de su "casa". Y si algún día deciden atacar a Irán -algo más que previsible...- el menor de los problemas para los EE.UU. será China. PRIMERO porque éste país NO hará NADA por intervenir militarmente en apoyo de Irán y SEGUNDO -y más importante- NO es ningún enemigo de entidad para los EE.UU., al menos en el aspecto militar, y eso China lo sabe bien.

Las Guerras han evolucionado mucho tecnológicamente y ahora mismo los estadounidenses ostentan un liderato INDISCUTIBLE en ese terreno. El único enemigo de cierta entidad para los EE.UU. es Rusia y NADIE más.

Saludos.


----------



## Jebediah (14 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un artículo de Moisés Romero y que viene a decir LO MISMO que vengo diciendo AQUÍ desde hace bastantes años...
> 
> - La deuda global total/PIB nunca ha sido tan alta: Las deudas no se pagan
> 
> ...



La próxima guerra no la ganará quien más poder militar tenga, la ganará el más hp. El que tenga los bemoles o la poca cobardía para lanzar algunas bombas atómicas en territorio enemigo. Ahí acaba todo.


----------



## Jebediah (14 Nov 2019)

Jacques de Molay dijo:


> *EVOLUCIÓN DE LA COTIZACIÓN DEL ORO EN EL MISMO PERIODO ( Datos de la LMBA -London Bullion Market Association )*
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 185993



Fíjate que los actuales comentarios cuando salen cifras del oro a 3.000$ por ejemplo son como "para que el oro llegue a ese precio estaremos bien jodidos", de este estilo. Hace 10 años estaba en 600$.. y mira dónde está ahora y como estamos. Aquí no ha pasado "nada". La evolución real del oro es que siga subiendo en un entorno neutral, si a esto a 10 años vista le sumamos alguna crisis, la devaluación constante del FIAT y algunas amenazas de guerra de Trump, el pico del 2011 va a parecer el montículo del patio frente al Everest.


----------



## FranMen (14 Nov 2019)

Meterse en una guerra sólo para ganarla no es buen negocio. Aunque yo sepa que le voy a ganar a otro no me voy a pelear por nada porque algo también recibiré. Hay que ver el coste/beneficio. Estados Unidos claro que le ganaría a Irán, pero meterse en otro follón como Afganistán, Siria si el coste es mayor que el beneficio no creo que sean tan tontos de hacerlo.
___________________________
En otro orden, hay propuesta de gravar al patrimonio, de momento a partir del millón de euros, pero cuando vean que es insuficiente veremos hasta donde llegan


----------



## angel220 (14 Nov 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Meterse en una guerra sólo para ganarla no es buen negocio. Aunque yo sepa que le voy a ganar a otro no me voy a pelear por nada porque algo también recibiré. Hay que ver el coste/beneficio. Estados Unidos claro que le ganaría a Irán, pero meterse en otro follón como Afganistán, Siria si el coste es mayor que el beneficio no creo que sean tan tontos de hacerlo.
> ___________________________
> En otro orden, hay propuesta de gravar al patrimonio, de momento a partir del millón de euros, pero cuando vean que es insuficiente veremos hasta donde llegan



Que suerte hasta 1 millon exento, hasta ahora la normativa nacional creo eran 700K los exentos, pero siempre hay un pero depende de las COMUNIDADES y hay es donde esta la trampa, puedo asegurarte que en alguna comunidad ese limite exento es de 400k, gracias a la normativa que ellos sacaron gobernando y que aun sigue vigente.Un saludo


----------



## FranMen (14 Nov 2019)

Gracias Angel, los diarios nos cuentan las noticias según les interesan omitiendo lo que no:
Una subida de impuestos de más de 25.000 millones: así es la reforma fiscal de Podemos


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2019)

NO será por falta de "experiencia" de los EE.UU. para meterse en "fregados" bélicos... En ocasiones NO les ha importado "ganarlos" -tampoco los han PERDIDO, ¡Ojo! a esto-, sino los "réditos" económicos y geopolíticos obtenidos. Y, de momento, siguen así... y TAMPOCO les va tan mal, ¿No? Al menos la supremacía mundial la siguen ostentando.

Y NO olvidemos la Industria armamentística que hay detrás de los Ejércitos americanos y que sin "fregados" lo pasaría bastante mal.

Por otro lado, NO hace tanto que los EE.UU. estuvieron a punto de atacar a Irán y sigo creyendo que algún día lo harán...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (14 Nov 2019)

Sí, no aprenden, pero recuerda, por ejemplo, lo que pasó entre Atenas y Esparta, al final ni Atenas ni Esparta. Ahora parece que es USA contra el resto del mundo, hasta la mayoría de sus aliados se están desmarcando: Corea del Sur, Japón, Turquía, CE,...


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2019)

# *FranMen*: Esparta se impuso a Atenas en el 404 a.C. Sobre esta guerra debatí en el pasado en este hilo con "jaque mate" a mi oponente de aquel entonces. Y los EE.UU. siguen teniendo aliados INCONDICIONALES, incluidos los que citas. Otra cosa es que en determinados momentos haya "intercambios de cromos" como ha sucedido últimamente con Turquía. Tampoco ha sido una "casualidad" que ahora ande Erdogan por los EE.UU., ¿No?

# *nsdn*: ¿Te dice algo Febrero del 2016? Lo digo porque el Crudo WTI estuvo en torno a los $33... así que tampoco es IMPOSIBLE que se vuelvan a ver esos precios e incluso inferiores. Lo único que hay en contra es un agravamiento geopolítico y que SIEMPRE juega a favor del Petróleo.

Saludos.


----------



## Jacques de Molay (14 Nov 2019)

Jebediah dijo:


> Fíjate que los actuales comentarios cuando salen cifras del oro a 3.000$ por ejemplo son como "para que el oro llegue a ese precio estaremos bien jodidos", de este estilo. Hace 10 años estaba en 600$.. y mira dónde está ahora y como estamos. Aquí no ha pasado "nada". La evolución real del oro es que siga subiendo en un entorno neutral, si a esto a 10 años vista le sumamos alguna crisis, la devaluación constante del FIAT y algunas amenazas de guerra de Trump, el pico del 2011 va a parecer el montículo del patio frente al Everest.




Coincido plenamente en el análisis macro que planteas porque los gráficos van por ahí y lo corrobora el crecimiento exponencial de la deuda como igualmente se ha citado en este hilo (fuente Investing.com ).

Hay claros paralelismos con los estudios de CityGroup ( 2300 $ en un horizonte de 18/24 meses) para el mismo entorno o los de Bank of America Merryll Linch ( 2000 $ sin fijar tiempo )

Los metales preciosos en general, el ORO FISICO y el PALADIO FISICO en particular, tienen una cada vez mayor *demanda industrial. *

De hecho, la escasez de este último metal, es lo que ha provocado que su precio x onza esté por encima del ORO (* 1469 $* hoy frente a los *1694 *del paladio)

Creo que si la suma de :

Mayor demanda industrial + agotamiento de reservas a este ritmo ( 16/20 años) + compras de bancos centrales (especialmente Rusia Turquía Ucrania y Alemania - _China es productor sin transparencia aunque compra LBMA al fix de Londres_ )
Crecimiento de la deuda con riesgo de "quita" monumental ( Por ello compran oro fisico Rusia y "entorno")
Inestabilidad geográfica y económica (guerra comercial Usa contra China, UE, y lo que caiga...)
hace muy aconsejable una toma de posición en metales preciosos.


----------



## antorob (14 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # *FranMen*: Esparta se impuso a Atenas en el 404 a.C. Sobre esta guerra debatí en el pasado en este hilo con "jaque mate" a mi oponente de aquel entonces. Y los EE.UU. siguen teniendo aliados INCONDICIONALES, incluidos los que citas. Otra cosa es que en determinados momentos haya "intercambios de cromos" como ha sucedido últimamente con Turquía. Tampoco ha sido una "casualidad" que ahora ande Erdogan por los EE.UU., ¿No?
> 
> # *nsdn*: ¿Te dice algo Febrero del 2016? Lo digo porque el Crudo WTI estuvo en torno a los $33... así que tampoco es IMPOSIBLE que se vuelvan a ver esos precios e incluso inferiores. Lo único que hay en contra es un agravamiento geopolítico y que SIEMPRE juega a favor del Petróleo.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola fernandojcg.

Como para gustos están los colores, tengo otra previsión con sus argumentos correspondientes.

Aunque soy muy consciente que la manipulación (de los bancos centrales y de los estados profundos) puede hacer lo que le de la gana.

El precio del petróleo será el cisne negro de 2020. 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2019)

# *nsdn*: Debe ser que tengo bastante EXPERIENCIA en los mercados de Materias Primas, pero ha habido períodos MUY AMPLIOS en el tiempo en que el Crudo WTI estuvo a niveles bastante bajos. Por ejemplo: 1 Marzo 1983 = $29,27 - 1 Septiembre 2003 = $29,20... Y NO he mirado más atrás... Durante ese período de unos 20 años el precio del Crudo tuvo pocas oscilaciones. Así que de IMPOSIBLE, NADA de NADA...

Otra cosa muy distinta -y me reitero en ello- es un agravamiento de la situación geopolítica mundial. También es cierto que los tiempos han cambiado y las Materias Primas son más escasas y caras de obtener. Sin embargo, ya ves lo que sucede con la Plata y otras Materias Primas.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2019)

Hola, *antorob*: Ahora NO dispongo de tiempo de leer el enlace que propones. Lo haré esta noche si me es posible y si procede ya comentaré al respecto.

Y respecto a los "Cisnes negros" para el 2020 hay MUCHOS, aparte del Petróleo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2019)

# *nsdn: *Ya lo he comentado, ¿No? Simplemente, he puesto un ejemplo histórico de bastante peso.


----------



## FranMen (14 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # *FranMen*: Esparta se impuso a Atenas en el 404 a.C. Sobre esta guerra debatí en el pasado en este hilo con "jaque mate" a mi oponente de aquel entonces. Y los EE.UU. siguen teniendo aliados INCONDICIONALES, incluidos los que citas. Otra cosa es que en determinados momentos haya "intercambios de cromos" como ha sucedido últimamente con Turquía. Tampoco ha sido una "casualidad" que ahora ande Erdogan por los EE.UU., ¿No?
> 
> # *nsdn*: ¿Te dice algo Febrero del 2016? Lo digo porque el Crudo WTI estuvo en torno a los $33... así que tampoco es IMPOSIBLE que se vuelvan a ver esos precios e incluso inferiores. Lo único que hay en contra es un agravamiento geopolítico y que SIEMPRE juega a favor del Petróleo.
> 
> Saludos.



¿Para que le sirvió a Esparta ganar?, ¿para quedarse prácticamente sin "ciudadanos"? De que sirve ganar si no hay un beneficio (muy) superior al esfuerzo. Sí te compro que, aunque a USA en su conjunto no le beneficie, a las élites=industria armamentística sí y por eso se metan en tantos fregados pero a la larga se debilita como nación.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2019)

# *FranMen*: Hombre, Atenas quedó reducida a un estado muy pequeño, así como sometida a Esparta. ¿Qué ganó ésta? Pues se hizo con el Poder de toda Grecia. Has de tener en cuenta que fue un conflicto muy importante y que cambió las directrices del mundo antiguo.

En la práctica, los costos de esa Guerra fueron tan importantes que se notaron en toda la geografía, sumiendo a la población en una gran pobreza y que se extendió por todos los rincones de Grecia. Perooooo, *FranMen*, las guerras en muchas ocasiones se hacen sólo por obtener el Poder, independientemente de otros "razonamientos" más lógicos si es que los hay...

De momento, *FranMen*, es INDISCUTIBLE que los EE.UU. ganan TIEMPO y, desde luego, esa política le permite seguir manteniendo su poderío militar. Otra cosa es que cuestionemos la duración de su "Imperio"... algo que ya sabéis que comparto.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (14 Nov 2019)

Le doy vueltas ultimamente a un factor k podría ser realmente interesante y novedoso en cuanto a conflictos bélicos, un clásico entre los recursos de último término cuando las cosas se han puesto historicamente feas,ok. Pero las guerras en el pasado llegaban a donde podían llegar : Arañar la butxaka. Los medios económicos marcaban los timmings, incluso la evolución y hasta la continuación o no de un conflicto de ese tipo.

Ké poder de financiación tendría hoy uno de los megaempufados estados modelnos, por muy USA k fuese ? Con el nivel de irrealidad económica actual, un enfrentamiento de calado acarrearía un gasto gigantesco sobre el existente , ya de disparatadas proporciones para el simple desarrollo económico de una economía occidental...y ésto podría poner en absoluta evidencia la estafa fiat, la confirmación a las claras de k el confetti vale cero. Insisto : CERO como número concreto y pedrada en los dientes, no como metáfora madmaxista de tertulia de Bar Paco - k puede existir actualmente mientras todo diox asuma el humo , patee su lata ...y calle k el rey está desnudo - .

En esas circunstancias de crecimiento exponencial del gasto , los proveedores de los recursos reales necesarios, seguirían el sainete ? Aceptarían cromos para financiar los elefantiásicos presupuestos k un contexto de ese tipo generaría...y se quedarían tan pitxis ?

Lo dudo. Y lo veo una "prueba del 9" capital. Inasumible probablemente.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2019)

Hola, *estupeharto*: IMPOSIBLE NO HAY NADA...

- Una probabilidad matemática de cero, ¿significa que algo nunca vaya a ocurrir? Pues depende - Naukas

Respecto a las Guerras Pírricas fue un gran conflicto que enfrentó al Epiro, la Magna Grecia, los Samnitas y las Repúblicas Romana y Cartaginesa. El problema de Pirro derivó de su incapacidad para reponer las pérdidas que sufría, a pesar de sus victorias. Y eso que llegó a tener un potente ejército y comparable al de Alejandro Magno... pero había una NOTABLE DIFERENCIA entre ambos.

Y un Peak en el Petróleo es posible, pero oígo esa "cantinela" desde 1973... que ya hace BASTANTE. Probablemente, NUNCA nos quedemos sin Crudo si consideramos la posibilidad de que su naturaleza sea abiótica y otra cosa muy distinta es que ésta NO pueda seguir suministrando como hasta ahora.

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Nov 2019)

Ya están reconociendo que no da para más. Preparando al personal.
No lo dirán abiertamente pero ya no se puede ocultar más.

Hasta hace 4 días nos vendían que Usa con su fraking lo tenía bien encarrilado y BlaBlaCar...
La realidad es que es deficitario y pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.
Le han dado trabajo a su personal relanzando un poco la economía y poco más.
Pérdidas milmillonarias para los inversores que les sobran los papelitos, pelotazos para otros y "qué lindo fue mientras duró", cuando se sabe de antemano que es ruinoso.

Y no hay más petro-cera que la que arde.
Todos los pozos bajando. No hay nuevos de envergadura como antaño.
El ratio energía que aporta/energía de extracción, bajando a marchas forzadas.

Esto es ley natural, física y química; habas contadas. Aquí no hay trucos ni cuentos ni impresoras.

Fin de la fiesta.

Y no va a ser de un día para otro, lo vamos a ir viendo cada vez más claro. Aunque no lo digan, porque no hay alternativas y si lo dijeran sería un caos. Pero el problemón sigue estando.... Y parece que nadie está por la labor de tomar el toro por los cuernos y trabajar para evitar lo que viene. Seguimos con la música y nadie quiere ser el aguafiestas.
Ya conocemos el desenlace.


----------



## Jebediah (14 Nov 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ya están reconociendo que no da para más. Preparando al personal.
> No lo dirán abiertamente pero ya no se puede ocultar más.
> 
> Hasta hace 4 días nos vendían que Usa con su fraking lo tenía bien encarrilado y BlaBlaCar...
> ...



Estos últimos años viene creciendo la asiduidad con la que nos taladran con el problema del al principio llamado "calentamiento global", después "cambio climático" y hoy en día "emergencia climática". Sea esto verdad o no, opiniones todas respetables, para mí toda esta turra que dan los telediarios puede tener, entre otras, 2 razones:

- El negocio que lleva detrás todo este asunto.
- Que la escasez del petróleo sea real y además más acusada de lo que creemos. Pueden estar queriendo ganar tiempo para dar solución a este problema, desarrollar tecnología para buscar sustitutos efectivos.

Si todo esto es así y tenemos un mercado mínimamente "honesto" (habrá que ver), hay 2 inversiones a 20 años vista que garantizan grandes beneficios: El petróleo y la plata. Ambos por su escasez y la plata especialmente por su utilización industrial creciente. Si lo comparamos con el caso del Paladio, (gran uso industrial + escasez de reservas > precio del oro), el resultado es una buena jubilación.


----------



## timi (14 Nov 2019)

dejo esto

Revisiting the Dow to Gold Ratio


----------



## estupeharto (14 Nov 2019)

Otra botón de muestra, el diesel.
Que contamina, que tal, que cual..... mentiras.
No hay, se acaba, pero no lo van a decir así.
El que queda lo necesitan para sus prioridades, por ejemplo el ejército.
Yo ya vendí el mío cuando vi el percal.
En cuatro días, más clavazo a los diesel, demonización, etc..... y todo por el cambio climático, por supuesto....que no falte.....

Edito: contaminar contamina, está claro, como el carbón, la gasolina, etc.... lo que quiero decir es que lo que dicen son excusas. Se centran en decir que lo retiran porque contamina, cuando la realidad es que se acaba.


----------



## marquen2303 (14 Nov 2019)

Algún argentino en el hilo que nos pueda informar cómo está la compra/venta de oro por aquellos lados??? Lo pregunto porque si no pueden comprar dólares ni otra moneda ni si quiera Bitcoin entonces comprar oro por allí tiene que ser muy difícil.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2019)

Hola, *marquen2303*: Hace unos meses hablé del tema con un argentino residente allí y me comentó que era muy complicada la compra y venta de Oro. Ten en cuenta que el poder adquisitivo de los argentinos varía de un día para otro... Tienen una elevada Inflación.

Respecto a los comentarios sobre el cambio climático, haberlo haylo... Yo hace décadas que trabajo en una zona cercana a un parque natural y cara al mar, de manera que SÍ lo he podido ir percibiendo. Negarlo es una ABSURDIDAD. Y me gustaría conocer la opinión de *paketazo* al respecto y lo digo por su trabajo... Otra cosa muy distinta es que obedezca a la mano del hombre... Yo creo que en todo caso éste SÍ que contamina y ensucia, pero el cambio climático hay que atribuirlo al ciclo natural del planeta. Y, por supuesto, hay un GRAN NEGOCIO montado alrededor de este tema.

Y ya he comentado que viví la Crisis del Petróleo del 1973 y en aquel entonces ya se nos "comía" la oreja con que se estaba acabando... Desde entonces se han consumido la OSTIA de barriles y se sigue abasteciendo al mercado. Muy distinto es que el consumo haya crecido muchísimo exponencialmente y, lógicamente, acabará produciéndose un "cuello de botella". Vamos a ver: casi TODOS los recursos naturales acabarán escaseando y desapareciendo... NO solamente el Crudo. Eso y el exceso de población son los grandes problemas de nuestra "civilización".

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Nov 2019)

Contaminar contaminamos a tutiplén. Está todo hecho un asco. Los mares ni te cuento. Los peces con plástico y mercurio de serie.

Pero todo eso, ni ha parado hasta ahora, ni va a parar a los que "dirigen" los derroteros. 
Tampoco les ha parado que los recursos se vayan agotando ni la superpoblación. 

Ellos van a lo suyo, que es poder y pasta. 

Si algo salvará al planeta no será la concienciación humana por la contaminación y esquilmación de recursos, sino que, a la fuerza, se disminuirá el consumo y contaminación porque habrá menos recursos.

Así que en esas andamos. La sostenibilidad nos marcará el rumbo.


----------



## paketazo (14 Nov 2019)

Bueno @fernandojcg , yo soy una persona que adora la estadística como medio informativo y sobre todo como medio de anticipación de acontecimientos.

Me preguntas por el cambio climático...bueno, si te refieres a la huella del ser humano sobre la climatología de largo plazo, pues te diré que la hay, ya que el único modo que no la hubiera es que no existiéramos como civilización.

Si quemamos millones de toneladas de petroleo al día, carbón, procesos químicos que desprenden sulfuros, carburos, monóxidos de carbono, dióxidos, alcaloides...es evidente que alteramos el medio en el que vivimos.

¿en que nivel?

Eso ya es complicado de determinar para un lego en la materia como yo, pero si me baso en mis vivencias personales relacionadas con mi sector y otros afines, te diré que en los últimos 25 años he notado cambios importantes.

Ahora bien, estos cambios, podrían deberse bien a nuestra acción directa, o a la famosa teoría del cambio secular derivado por cambios de las grandes corrientes marinas, del angulo de rotación de la tierra, de la traslación, de alteraciones solares, cambios magnéticos en el núcleo...

Como bien conoces, hay teoría para aburrir, pero personalmente sí, el clima ha cambiado, y afirmo con rotundidad que los inviernos son más cálidos, pero ojo, los veranos no son más cálidos (en mi zona), si no más inestables.

Hablando con colegas de la costa bretona confirman que allí los veranos también se están enfriando e inestabilizando... yo de todo lo que he escuchado y leído al respecto, lo que más me cuadra con mi zona de influencia climática es esto, os dejo un vídeo resumen de cuatro minutos:




¿La duda es si somos nosotros los causantes directos, o era algo inevitable?....viene a ser como el destino ¿está ya escrito, o se puede alterar?

Un saludo a todos, y gracias por aportar.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2019)

Hola, de nuevo...

# *estupeharto*: El planeta se salvará, pero dudo mucho que lo haga nuestra "civilización" y a medio plazo... El malogrado Stephen Hawking NO le daba más de 100 años de vida... En cualquier caso, en ese espacio temporal, ya NO andaré por aquí...

# *paketazo*: Confirmas lo que he comentado y fíjate en que ambos estamos notando lo MISMO, pero tú en la costa atlántica y yo en la mediterránea... Por otro lado, tengo numerosos contactos en distintos países y también me indican que está sucediendo lo mismo en sus territorios. Y Gracias por tu comentario.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (14 Nov 2019)

Escuchaba hace poco en un documental una comentario que me llamó la atención y os dejo por aquí para que reflexionéis al respecto:

El homo sapiens ha logrado dominar su medio mediante la inteligencia, mediante esta, ha logrado en pocos siglos alcanzar hitos impensables, esto quiere decir que si la progresión continúa, y la civilización no se extingue, en unos siglos se logrará viajar a las estrellas y a través del tejido espacio tiempo.

Si a día de hoy no hay constancia de que ni ahora ni en el pasado hayamos sido visitados, es probable que no hayamos logrado esos hitos, y la única explicación para ello, es que nos hayamos extinguido en los próximos siglos.

Sea como sea, pienso que es posible que hayamos sido visitados por nosotros mismos pero no hayamos dejado huella, aun que los físicos difieren en esto, y afirman que sería imposible no dejar huella, otra cosa es que la sepamos identificar o no.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2019)

Hola, *putabolsa*: Me quedo con lo que me comentaba el argentino al que me refería...

Comprar oro en la Argentina 2018: 41 motivos para hacerlo

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2019)

Hola, *paketazo*: Existen indicios o pruebas de eso que comentas... De hecho, hasta Nikola Tesla trabajó en una "máquina del tiempo" y, según él, con éxito. De hecho, los Nazis también trabajaron en ella durante la 2ª Guerra Mundial... la denominaban "La campana".

Y dejo esta "curiosidad"...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2snTpZawU0

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2019)

Y esto otro...



Saludos.


----------



## Jebediah (14 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Bueno @fernandojcg , yo soy una persona que adora la estadística como medio informativo y sobre todo como medio de anticipación de acontecimientos.
> 
> Me preguntas por el cambio climático...bueno, si te refieres a la huella del ser humano sobre la climatología de largo plazo, pues te diré que la hay, ya que el único modo que no la hubiera es que no existiéramos como civilización.
> 
> ...



Mi opinión de las preguntas finales:

- El hombre es incapaz de alterar, aún conscientemente, el devenir del planeta. Las fuerzas naturales siempre serán superiores a las humanas y si empezamos a hablar a nivel del universo... no somos ni hormigas comparando con lo que hay por ahí. Si por A por B o por Z, al sol le da por apagarse, adiós muy buenas. Si un meteorito bien gordo choca, hasta luego. Si por lo que sea la tierra se desvía en su movimiento de traslación, no habrá nada que hacer. No somos nada frente a los acontecimientos astronómicos. 

Si la tierra está en un proceso de calentamiento, por que en su ciclo vital ya pasó la glaciación y ahora se está calentando, pues es lo que toca, no vamos a poder hacer nada más que mirar y disfrutar/sufrir. ¿Que no estamos poniendo nada de nuestra parte para ralentizar eso? Ok, no lo niego. Pero no podemos hacer nada frente a eso.

- Respecto al segundo punto, creo que el destino es un invento, como Dios, de gente que necesita de "algo más" para poder sobrellevar la miseria que lleva.


----------



## NicoTesla (14 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, *paketazo*: Existen indicios o pruebas de eso que comentas... De hecho, hasta Nikola Tesla trabajó en una "máquina del tiempo" y, según él, con éxito. De hecho, los Nazis también trabajaron en ella durante la 2ª Guerra Mundial... la denominaban "La campana".
> 
> Y dejo esta "curiosidad"...
> 
> ...




Debunking the Charlie Chaplin Time Travel Video

Sin acritud.

Un saludo, os sigo cada día.

NikoTesla


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2019)

Hola, *Nico Tesla*: Podría ser... porqué NO, pero tampoco está muy claro.

Por cierto, en lo personal, SÍ que tuve una "extraña" sensación cuando en la época en que estudiaba e investigaba sobre un determinado tema, me encontré con un reportaje original de un periódico estadounidense del Siglo XIX en el que se describía el MISMO hecho que leí en su momento en "Robur el Conquistador", una novela de Julio Verne. Recuerdo que me resultó muy "chocante".

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Nov 2019)

Yo no creo que podamos ir a ningún lado. Bastante tendremos con mantenernos. No hay.
Otra cosa son las películas y soñar con posibilidades. 

Viajes en el tiempo, uff, no lo veo.

Que hubiera habido alguien que viniera aquí desde fuera en el pasado, ahí sí que veo que haya podido pasar. No cierro esa puerta.
Por las evidencias que hay. Construcciones espectaculares que hoy en día aún nos preguntamos cómo pudieron hacer hace tantos años con los recursos y conocimientos que tenían. Todo un enigma. También los grandes conocimientos que tenían en esas etapas del desarrollo humano son un poco inexplicables.
Además de toda la parafernalia de descripciones, aunque ese es otro cantar.
Pero las mega construcciones sí que te crean muchas preguntas.
Mover toneladas a kilómetros, o en altura, ponerlas milimétricamente perfectas, etc. ¿Cómo lo lograron? ¿Para qué tanto esfuerzo? Es algo interesante. Se mezcla la historia con la física y las cuestiones sin resolver.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2019)

Hola, *estupeharto*: Ciertamente, es complicado. De "otros mundos" diría que NO. Posiblemente, el conocimiento científico fuera más avanzado del que suponemos. Ahora mismo en Egipto se siguen haciendo descubrimientos fascinantes y que cuestionan muy mucho lo que se creía sobre dicha cultura, es decir que NO sabemos el cómo, pero que SÍ lo hicieron...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo unos datos del estado de la Economía y de las Finanzas de China. Está claro que ese país NO va a liderar ningún "cambio" y menos con esos "mimbres"... Bye Bye! "Patrón Oro"...

- Forget GDP: Here Is The Scariest Data From China

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2019)

Por cierto, esta madrugada los principales índices bursátiles estadounidenses han marcado nuevos máximos y siguen en ellos en estos momentos. El movimiento al alza ha comenzado a una hora un poco intempestiva, pero es lo que hay... una vez más.

El motivo podría ser porque China ha hecho un "guiño" a los EE.UU. levantando las restricciones a la importación de sus productos avícolas y cuyo veto se mantenía desde hace unos 5 años.

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, *estupeharto*: Ciertamente, es complicado. De "otros mundos" diría que NO. Posiblemente, el conocimiento científico fuera más avanzado del que suponemos. Ahora mismo en Egipto se siguen haciendo descubrimientos fascinantes y que cuestionan muy mucho lo que se creía sobre dicha cultura, es decir que NO sabemos el cómo, pero que SÍ lo hicieron...
> 
> Saludos.



Esa es una de las dos opciones, desde aquí o desde fuera.

Desde aquí no lo veo. 
Porque habría muchas más evidencias.
En el momento actual mira como lo hemos dejado todo de evidencias.
Si en este momento ocurriera algo que nos destruyera... todo lo que hay, ciudades, carreteras, muertos enterrados por todos lados, etc. Estarían ahí y se podrían ver fácilmente por alguien que viniera después.

Pero no es el caso. 
Si hubo una civilización (llamémosle así) tan avanzada en ese tiempo como para realizar todo eso, que hubiera vivido y avanzado aquí, tambien habrían dejado infinidad de restos de ellos de todo tipo.

Es más factible que vinieran del exterior en ese caso. Con la tecnología apropiada.


Por aclarar...
Esto son cábalas sobre las posibles explicaciones a evidencias reales.
No son magufadas. Son análisis basados en argumentos sólidos.

Hablando sobre esto siempre surgen comentarios de gente que descalifica y etiqueta alegremente, pero sin capacidad mínima de análisis ni de conocimiento.
Suelen utilizar manidas etiquetas.
Para este tema : magufadas
Otras etiquetas en general que se suelen utilizar: conspiranoicos, fachas, fascistas, leyenda negra,... etc. Palabras que repiten como loros sin neuronas, siempre con la descalificación y etiquetado por delante, pero con cero argumentos.


----------



## el juli (15 Nov 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Contaminar contaminamos a tutiplén. Está todo hecho un asco. Los mares ni te cuento. Los peces con plástico y mercurio de serie.
> 
> Pero todo eso, ni ha parado hasta ahora, ni va a parar a los que "dirigen" los derroteros.
> Tampoco les ha parado que los recursos se vayan agotando ni la superpoblación.
> ...




Una cosa es el cambio climático y otra muy distinta la contaminación

Y parece que hoy día los medios lo mezclan todo para que la gente no se entere de nada


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Nov 2019)

https://www.goldseiten.de/artikel/432308--Serbien-kauft-neun-Tonnen-Gold.html

Serbia compro 9 toneladas de oro en octubre. Los países de la órbita rusa continúan acumulando.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ya tenemos el Dow Jones en los 28.000 puntos y desafiando la más mínima lógica. El "pelo de panocha" y sus "colegas", más los "chinorris", deben estar haciéndose de "Oro" con su forma de manipular los mercados. Menudos "mafiosos". Lo mejor es permanecer alejado de ese Circo y ya veremos qué sucederá cuando se acabe el "espectáculo".

Y os dejo esto...

Gold's slowdown - Is it just a pause ahead of a major lift-off?

Saludos.


----------



## Desconocido (16 Nov 2019)

Estoy ya cegato a esta hora. No lo veo. ¿Cómo se supone que hay que interpretarlo?.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, un HIJO DE PUTA está haciendo de las suyas por el foro como algunos habréis podido comprobar. He tenido que pasar bastantes páginas hasta encontrar el hilo y volver a colocarlo aquí. Por cierto, parece que a los hilos con CHINCHETA NO les ha afectado. Bien, uno está hasta los HUEVOS de decirle al "pollo" que lleva esto que la puta "Chincheta" de este hilo debiera ser la del último que se cree. En este caso sería el actual VII. ¡PEDAZO DE INÚTIL! ¿O MUY VAGO? ¿O LAS DOS COSAS?

# *Desconocido*: Interpreto que el gráfico viene a decir que el mejor día para el Oro suelen ser los Viernes, aunque ayer NO lo fue...

Y dejo esto...

Avanza el juicio sobre el mayor escándalo fiscal en la historia de la Alemania federal que salpica al Santander

Y qué NO habrá hecho la Banca por estos lares... teniendo en cuenta su NULA VERGÜENZA pocas dudas quedan.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2019)

El HIJO PUTA, supuestamente oriental, sigue haciendo de las suyas... Cuando despierten los "pollos" que llevan esto van a tener bastante faena para limpiar todo esto.

Y os dejo otro contenido que ya leeréis cuando hayan normalizado la situación. Yo creo que hoy ya voy a pasar...

Google recopila datos médicos de millones de personas sin pedir permiso en un proyecto secreto

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (16 Nov 2019)

COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - November 15, 2019


----------



## timi (16 Nov 2019)

Vladimir Putin Sums Up The New World Order In 5 Words

_*"El dólar estadounidense colapsará pronto".*_ 

pronto , pueden ser 20 años,,,,


----------



## estupeharto (16 Nov 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - November 15, 2019



Angel, ¿qué principales conclusiones extraes de todos estos datos? Resumiendo un poco.


----------



## angel220 (17 Nov 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Angel, ¿qué principales conclusiones extraes de todos estos datos? Resumiendo un poco.



Hola, pues que ni chicha ni limonada,aumentaron un poco mejores posiciones largas, pero las cortas poco pero subieron también y sigue habiendo muchas. (siempre en oro y comerciales), la plata parecida poco mejores números pero da lo mismo, en estos momentos estos informes ya no tiene apenas valided, solo por cierto seguimiento,son lecturas tomadas al martes (no por ser tomadas hace 5 días no tienen valided), el problema es que un twuit nos envía a los infiernos o al cielo ya sigo mas el twuiter de DT, que cualquier otro tipo de análisis, una vergüenza pero es así, ademas mientras los USA vayan dando tan " magníficos datos económicos" y el S&P aun así siga subiendo y subiendo como si no hubiera un mañana y el dinero gratis siga llegando a las mismas manos, esos cortos no van a desparecer de forma rápida. Solo hay que pensar que el oro/plata son la mayor comtraparte a "su" confianza y ahora "nos estan vendiendo que esta depositada" en las acciones (ya no esconden apenas en la confianza sobre el Fiat), es como tener no una bota apretando al cuello sino 100 botas y mas por como hacen caso omiso y reiterado a todos los datos económicos, análisis técnico un twuit y a TPC y el análisis fundamental ya se ve para que valen los datos macro, contra peor son mas imprimen los BCs perdón mas suben las cotizadas por lo tanto también a TPC. y respondiendo mas concertadamente a tu pregunta "¿qué principales conclusiones extraes de todos estos datos? Resumiendo un poco." , que todo es una farsa, un castillo de naipes sobre un terremoto, una muerte agónica y que nadie sabe cual sera el final y menos cuando, pero soluciones bonitas al agrado del 90% ya te digo que difícil lo veo, mientras la impresora funcione esos datos son totalmente falsos, ya que de un día otro pueden aparecer 10000 contratos en corto o desparecer,ya que por medio de los contratos de futuro manejan la cotización del contado, habiendo una manipulación descarada y permitida supuestamente por las mas altas instancias, por acción,omisión o inacción.
Todo esto referente a los USA, pero creo que en la veleta Europa, que somos sus primos imitadores pobres, nos coga aun mas confesados, por suerte el DB es alemán y si mal no tengo entendido, con ficha en USA para poder aprovecharse también de sus ventanas de ayudas nocturnas


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un artículo interesante... y os recomiendo entrar en el enlace a la entrevista que se le efectuó en "El Confidencial". Aunque hay cosas de Diego Fusaro que NO comparto, hay algunas "reflexiones" suyas que varios de los que andamos por aquí ya hemos dejado caer en el pasado y que seguimos manteniendo a día de hoy...

“La tarea de los periodistas es garantizar que los dominados acepten su dominio” y 9 reflexiones más de Diego Fusaro, el intelectual de moda en Europa - El Captor

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2019)

Hola, timi: SÍ, el USD acabará colapsando, pero desde luego NO sabemos CUÁNDO NI muchísimo menos CÓMO... Y, desde luego, NO va a ser reemplazado por el Rublo del Sr. Putin, NI por el Yuan NI por el "refrito" que algunos países pretenden crear... Para eso se requiere de un "músculo" del que ellos carecen. Además, los principales datos macro de uno de esos países (China) inducen a pensar que éste lo pasará PEOR que los EE.UU. en un futuro más próximo que lejano. El problema de todo ello es que acabaremos recibiendo TODOS y, principalmente, los "paganini" de aquí, Washington, Moscú, Pekín o del amplio "Cotolengo" existente en el planeta.

Y aquí os dejo un artículo que hará que Trump empiece a tomarse en serio las negociaciones con China y dejarse de tanto "tuit" ESPECULATIVO (SÍ, de "pelas" para él y su "cortejo"...). Que ya está bien de tomar el pelo, tanto por su parte como por la de China.

Farmageddon: 12 Charts Show That Despite Trump's Aid, Finances For Farmers Are Getting Worse

Saludos.


----------



## tastas (17 Nov 2019)

Ante las muy reveladoras palabras de Putin, me queda la siguiente pregunta: si el USD colapsa, en qué situación quedará el rublo? Están tomando medidas para que el RUB sea mejor que el USD?

Taptap


----------



## Desconocido (17 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> “La tarea de los periodistas es garantizar que los dominados acepten su dominio” y 9 reflexiones más de Diego Fusaro, el intelectual de moda en Europa - El Captor



Pone como malo de la película al capitalismo. No es más que una herramienta. Igual que el Estado, que tampoco es bueno por sí mismo, sino que depende del uso que se le dé. El malo es el que acumula dinero y poder y lo utiliza para el mal de forma egoísta. Ya sea un capitalista, un político, un juez, un policía. Y eso se debe a que en esa posición es más fácil corromperse. La única solución es tratar de reducir la corrupción / egoísmo por todos los medios pensando más en el bien de todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# *tastas*: ¿Medidas? Si te pasas por una casa de cambio verás el "valor" que tiene el Rublo... ¿Va a cambiar esto? NI DE COÑA...

# *Desconocido*: En cierta ocasión leí una "reflexión" cuya autor ahora NO recuerdo, pero que venía a decir que la peor parte de una Sociedad manipulada por la Política, es ver como las clases más desfavorecidas defienden a aquellos que suelen tener una mejor posición económica, pero que en realidad son culpables de su pobreza.

También tienes esta frase de Edgar Allen Poe: "El hombre es un animal que estafa, y no hay otro animal que estafe, además del hombre".

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (18 Nov 2019)

The U.S. Housing Market Bubble Races Toward a Crash as Foreclosures Jump


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: 

- Why Dow 28,000 could mark that ‘blowoff top’ bears have been predicting

El titular es lo de menos, puesto que al Dow Jones lo pueden llevar hasta donde quieran... Por ejemplo, hoy en el after hours ha llegado a marcar los 28.092 puntos, así que cualquier cosa es posible ahí y más con el "Culebrón" existente entre los EE.UU. y China. Su desenlance puede provocar un brusco movimiento en los índices mundiales y en cualquier dirección... Eso a corto plazo, dado que ese conflicto NO se va a resolver NUNCA, al menos mientras los dirigentes de las dos potenciales mundiales sean los MISMOS de ahora.

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (18 Nov 2019)

Que el USD pueda ser un timo, no lo dudamos ninguno.... pero ¿Y el euro? otra estafa


----------



## esseri (18 Nov 2019)

El truco no tiene límite y el botón de la impresora puede ir hasta el infinito y más allá, OK...

...pero los agraciados de la cadena no tienen el botón. Y algún mangarrán va a meter la gamba, seguro. Demasiada gente en el ajo...así k cuestión de tiempo ya, ley de vida. Y cuanto más despendole haya, más ostión va a representar y más evidente...para él y para los k pille cerca con semejante desvarío y semejante interconexión. A estos niveles de desparrame, ya no vale k aparezcan carretas de pasta infinita de la nada y k el baile de cifras encaje y cumpla el guión. Los números, y el botón, pueden cumplir lo suyo...pero sólo están diciendo a las claras k el papel vale cero, más fuerte cuanto mayor sea la "aparición".

Alguien va a comenzar a funcionar en base a ello. Y ése sí k es otro efecto dominó.


----------



## angel220 (18 Nov 2019)

el juli dijo:


> Que el USD pueda ser un timo, no lo dudamos ninguno.... pero ¿Y el euro? otra estafa



Cualquier moneda en estos momentos es una estafa. Sin excluir ninguna.Todas han optado por lo mismo se imprime y aquí no pasa nada, mas que valor facial ya solo vale confiar que el emisor sea mejor o peor gestor de su moneda, para que de devalué (a escondidas) lo menos posible, ya los billetes solo están respaldados por deuda, que cosas tiene la vida cuando tienes un billete nuevo acabas de comprar deuda, en vez de tener la seguridad de que ese billete tiene algo solido detrás (no me vale el respaldo país, los países se pueden disolver de la misma forma que crear) y antes que caiga USA, la UE se habrá desintegrado o la habrán desintegrado (motivos o excusas para esa desintegración las oportunas en ese momento por el bien de todos, aunque ni ellos se la crean te la venderán) , que para el caso es lo mismo.Un saludo
P.D. En estos momentos los futuros USA, siguen subiendo, lo que quiere decir que todo va de maravilla, no pasa nada y estamos en La champione Ligee.


----------



## esseri (18 Nov 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Cualquier moneda en estos momentos es una estafa. Sin excluir ninguna.Todas han optado por lo mismo se imprime y aquí no pasa nada, mas que valor facial ya solo vale confiar que el emisor sea mejor o peor gestor de su moneda, para que de devalué (a escondidas) lo menos posible, ya los billetes solo están respaldados por deuda, que cosas tiene la vida cuando tienes un billete nuevo acabas de comprar deuda, en vez de tener la seguridad de que ese billete tiene algo solido detrás (no me vale el respaldo país, los países se pueden disolver de la misma forma que crear) y antes que caiga USA, la UE se habrá desintegrado o la habrán desintegrado (motivos o excusas para esa desintegración las oportunas en ese momento por el bien de todos, aunque ni ellos se la crean te la venderán) , que para el caso es lo mismo.Un saludo
> P.D. En estos momentos los futuros USA, siguen subiendo, lo que quiere decir que todo va de maravilla, no pasa nada y estamos en La champione Ligee.



Ya.

Pero , como dijo el invitado de este sábado en el último programa de Keiser... el asunto es k USA no tiene la menor intención de pagar esas deudas. A no ser k kieran dólares, claro.

Es ya un robo a la puta cara. Papelitos por riqueza real. Y encima, ahora el Trump de marras, te rebaja sus compras vía aranceles...una ratonera inasumible. Y , manda wevos, el personal en fila de a uno y rezando para k suelte sus estampitas por alta tecnología, materias primas, etc.

El punto de no retorno está ultrapasáo hace mucho tiempo ya. Y cada paso más es un desastre mayor asegurado.

Los ingleses se han kitáo de enmedio en un momento clave con todos sus huevos. Yo creo k en cuanto tengan un acuerdo firmadito con la UE, pueden empezar a precipitarse los acontecimientos. Van a haber oxtiax como panes, se dice fácil.

Y, por cierto, el txurriEuro tiene toda la pinta de llevárselas tóas, toítas. Somos el tontuelo de gafas de la fiés ...k no tiene ni media oxtia.


----------



## angel220 (18 Nov 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Ya.
> 
> Pero , como dijo el invitado de este sábado en el último programa de Keiser... el asunto es k USA no tiene la menor intención de pagar esas deudas. A no ser k kieran dólares, claro.
> 
> ...



Una cosa a la que tiene mucho miedo la EU con la futura, posible y todo lo que queráis crisis, no es la subida del paro, no es la bajada de PIB, no es la devaluacion del euro del dolar , o cualquier indicador económico,nada de eso que parece ser no les importa nada, si no la gravedad de la crisis en el sentimiento anti europeista y anti global que podría formarse ahy es donde les duele por que les hace saltar el chiringuito tal como lo conocemos. Lo que no comprendo como sabiéndolo hacen todo lo posible para que ocurra, a no ser que quieran imponer a los países díscolos (lo imponga sea quien sea,y por el motivo que sea) condiciones de forma normativa-legislativa como paso hace años en el sudesteasiatico, ya paso una vez por que no dos


----------



## esseri (18 Nov 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Una cosa a la que tiene mucho miedo la EU con la futura, posible y todo lo que queráis crisis, no es la subida del paro, no es la bajada de PIB, no es la devaluacion del euro del dolar , o cualquier indicador económico,nada de eso que parece ser no les importa nada, si no la gravedad de la crisis en el sentimiento anti europeista y anti global que podría formarse ahy es donde les duele por que les hace saltar el chiringuito tal como lo conocemos. Lo que no comprendo como sabiéndolo hacen todo lo posible para que ocurra, a no ser que quieran imponer a los países díscolos (lo imponga sea quien sea,y por el motivo que sea) condiciones de forma normativa-legislativa como paso hace años en el sudesteasiatico, ya paso una vez por que no dos



Díscolos ? Bastante y bastante mansamente se ha aguantado ya la estafa prefabricada del Euro con el k se ha generado más deuda en dos décadas de la habida desde el inicio de los tiempos en los países del sur. El Euro es un timo aún mayor k el Dólar, pues es el mismo confetti de mierda ( de hecho, es simple y llanamente empalmar esas dos mangueras )...pero además, IMPUESTO a otras naciones por medio de las garrapatas políticas perfectamente untadas para esclavizar a sus respectivas ciudadanías . Al menos el dólar eres libre de usarlo...o , sí, de complicarte la vida con otras alternativas...pero hay opciones.

Nadie se cree el Euro. Y los del norte no se lo creían desde el minuto cero. Es una estafa descomunal. Y no es retórica reshulona, no se me ocurre una palabra más precisa para definir semejante encerrona. Para ejemplo palmario, el de Grecia , literalmente aniquilada y puenteada para k la banca centruropeda cobrara los pufos de lo k hasta dos días antes era "barra libre y olé". Pufos para los k la propia centruropa habilitó como estado miembro a Grecia admitiendo A SABIENDAS auditorías trucadas . Es como si un director de banco le suelta un kilotrón a un homeless desharrapado k le aparece por la sucursal con una fotocopia de las cuentas de Inditex, no me jodas. El guión de ese trile barato estaba cantáo y a los del norte se les hacían los ojos chiribitas de hasta dónde se iban a pringar sus hermanitos de nuevo cuño ( gitanos haraganes hasta la noche anterior ).

Centruropa no va a soltar por los PIGS ni una gota de sudor ni un minuto de preocupación, la reunificación era el premio por ponernos la soga al cuello al resto de tolais y éso lo tienen ventiláo y listo para la vida modelna. Lo único k cabría era sacar más réditos de lo k les toke aportar...y no kiero ni pensar en la contraprestación necesaria para éso. ( De hecho, y aunke Merkel ya ha enseñado la patita y cualkiera puede presumir por dónde van los tiros, ni creo k exista...no creo k les merezca la pena ni metiéndonos el fiestón del Deustche Bank por el ojal ).

De cualkier modo, con Uropa unida o sin ella - de darse, será más bien amarrada con alambre espino y clavado en carnes morenas, no blancuchas - , el rol de los PIGS va a ser de auténtica peli de zombies. En países como Hezpaña, nada k envidiar - a malas - a la primera mitad del siglo pasado, imo. Hablamos continuamente de ello y todo éso , pero el día k ésto se salga de madre, la realidad creo k ni somos capaces de imaginarla.


----------



## timi (18 Nov 2019)

Serbia joins gold buying spree with a 9-ton bullion purchase as it looks for safety
Serbia también compra mas oro,,,,


----------



## kikepm (19 Nov 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Cualquier moneda en estos momentos es una estafa. Sin excluir ninguna.Todas han optado por lo mismo se imprime y aquí no pasa nada...



Bueno, es que de esto trata todo el tema desde hace ya un tiempo.

Pero no es que sea una cuestión relacionada con lo bien o mal que funcionan las políticas monetarias de este o aquel país. Estamos hablando de la estructura misma del sistema monetario global.

Y lo que es más importante, tampoco hablamos del sistema monetario de los últimos 20 años, el euro fue la patada p'alante de la época.

No, Yo creo que debemos mirar más en el largo plazo. Aún no estamo muertos. Y el largo plazo de lo que habla es del abandono del único y verdadero dinero, el oro.

Podemos debatir si los billetes bancarios de la época del patrón oro fueron el principio del fin o no. Sin duda un pagaré es tan bueno como la promesa de su cumplimiento. El inicio de los pagarés en oro apuntan al principio del fin del sistema monetario actual.

Llevamos un siglo y pico dejando que los estados definan que es dinero. Y esto se ha revelado como profundamente equivocado hoy día. El sistema ha venido malfuncionando solo porque la productividad era superior a la ratio de falsificación. Mientras los remeros asumieran el saqueo monetario, no había nada que objetar.

Pero tras estos últimos 45 años de estafa a todos los niveles, la gente está empezando a despertar. No puede ser que gobiernos y asociados puedan enriquecerse con tan solo crear más papel, mientras que el 99% del personal tenga que producir más y mejor para obtener una mínima mejora vital.

La historia se escribe en el muy largo plazo, y pienso que quizás no veamos pronto el final de este capítulo. Pero que va a haber un cambio global relacionado con la integridad del sistema monetario mismo, a mi me parece evidente. La locura se ha adueñado de las élites, creen que la huida adelante es la menos mala de sus opciones.

Pero la gente ya tiene claro, y cada vez más, que esto no se sostiene.

Vamos, a comprar oro y plata. Vamos a enterrar a todos estos hijos de puta. Sin piedad, a muerte con ellos. Que se hundan en el más profundo cenagal.


----------



## Digamelon (19 Nov 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Pero la gente ya tiene claro, y cada vez más, que esto no se sostiene.



La gran mayoría de la gente no sabe ni por donde le sopla el viento.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# *kikepm*: Hace poco leí una entrevista al filósofo francés Frédéric Lordon, y que acaba de publicar "Vivre sans?" (¿"Vivir sin"?). Bien, en la misma, pero con otra "orientación", se planteaba el MISMO problema que vivimos a partir de los distintos "vasos comunicantes" que se generan dentro del Sistema que nos tocado vivir. Él se refería al Capitalismo, pero yo prefiero denominarlo el Sistema, aunque el origen en Occidente haya sido el primero y NO otro, pero bueno yo utilizaré el "Sistema" para "entendernos" mejor.

Si hacemos caso a los distintos datos del DESASTRE que vivimos en toda su amplitud: económico-financiero, socio-político, humano, existencial, ecológico, etc. está claro que la única forma de NO seguir avanzando hacia la destrucción es abandonar el Sistema actual. Fácil de decir y muy complejo de llevar a cabo...

Y eso nos lleva a la siguiente conclusión: tendrá que ser por la FUERZA, es decir mediante una confrontación GLOBAL y DECISIVA. El Sistema NO se va a ir porque le digamos amablemente que se vaya, máxime cuando ya ha puesto de manifiesto que va a agotar hasta el último gramo de mineral, que hará un vertedero con el último metro cuadrado disponible y que ensuciará el último curso de agua para conseguir el último USD (o cualquier otra de las monedas fiduciarias). Así que NO va a "razonar" y, por lo tanto, proseguirá con su aniquilación.

Perooooo, como bien dice *Digamelon*, NO hay que "engañarse". Somos muy pocos los que "pensamos" y que contrarrestamos al Sistema en la medida de nuestras posibilidades. Y es que el Sistema tiene la capacidad de generar una atracción muy grande: existe un DESEO del mismo y ese sería el primer objetivo para poder vencerlo. Algo harto complicado, ya que el Sistema nos domina con baratijas mercantiles y demás "ensoñaciones" en aras de hacernos la vida más "cómoda"...

Para salir de esa situacion tiene que formarse un deseo de abandono del Sistema más grande que el deseo de seguir dentro del Sistema...

En fin, *kikepm*, esto que comento de una forma pseudo sociológica es perfectamente aplicable a lo que tú comentas en relación al actual Sistema monetario internacional... Simple: NO dejan de ser "vasos comunicantes".

Saludos.


----------



## mr nobody (19 Nov 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Bueno, es que de esto trata todo el tema desde hace ya un tiempo.
> 
> Pero no es que sea una cuestión relacionada con lo bien o mal que funcionan las políticas monetarias de este o aquel país. Estamos hablando de la estructura misma del sistema monetario global.
> 
> ...



Los remeros estan empezando a decir: "pa que voy a matarme a currar si no voy a poder acceder a una vivienda y ademas existe la renta universal que me dan una paguita por no dar un palo al agua?" No entienden nada de economia ni les llega el cerebro pero eso, pero eso da igual. Empieza a petar to cuando por mucho que le des la impresora nadie quiere ser esclavo y por ende nadie produce valor, solo lo que se produce automaticamente que suele ser mierda.


----------



## paketazo (19 Nov 2019)

Lo de la renta básica universal, puede parecer una aberración para todo aquel que sufre cada día para llevar un salario digno a su hogar, mientras ve como otros, sin hacer nada y calentando la silla de un bar todo el día mientras beben café y leen prensa logran un objetivo similar.

Generalmente esta es la visión que se tiene a pie de calle de la renta básica, sin embargo, sin ser de derechas o de izquierdas, considero que un individuo o familia en condiciones de trabajar (demandantes), y no logrando acceder al mercado laboral tras un período determinado de tiempo, se encuentran en situación de desamparo económico y exclusión social.

La renta básica debería de servir para esto, y creo que es un avance social necesario y que hay que intentar mantener en la medida de lo posible.

También es necesario aclarar que hay que tener unos requisitos para poder llegar a ella, y la platónica visión de robots trabajando para nosotros mientras bebemos margaritas en una terraza de Cancún, la veo cada día más lejana.

La picaresca de todos modos, y en tierras hispanas, es algo que va en la sangre, y la vagancia, nos guste aceptarlo o no, es algo que se va asentando en todos si nos "despistamos" un poco de nuestras teóricas obligaciones.

Cuantos no hemos visto a una persona accediendo a la RISGA mientras vende pañuelos en un semáforo, busca chatarra, o hace horas "extra" currando de peón en fincas, y sacándose tranquilamente 1000€ al mes por estos menesteres.

¿que falla?

Pues lo que falla siempre, ¡la ética! de convivencia ciudadana, y si premiamos la vagancia y penalizamos la productividad estamos cometiendo un grave error que puede deteriorar los cimientos de un sistema económico nacional.

Es muy cierto que la gente vive inmersa en la inopia. Yo mismo formo parte de ese nutrido grupo de ignorantes que no se enteran de la misa la mitad.

No me entero de ayudas, de subvenciones, de descuentos, de primas...vamos...que yo cuando hay cosas gratis de las que me puedo beneficiar suelo llegar tarde...pero tarde con ganas...y suele ser así por que me dedico a currar y no tengo tiempo de rebuscar o levantar la cabeza para indagar más lejos.

Cuando solemos criticar a los que no saben nada de como funciona la economía de un país, debemos entender que no es fácil sacar tiempo para analizar ciertas cosas, sobre todo trabajando de sol a sol, para poder mantenernos "vivos"

Yo puedo explicar perfectamente a un lego en la materia como funciona el circuito del dinero, pero no me resultaría nada fácil entender por ejemplo un lenguaje de programación. De hecho, hace poco, me dijo un amigo informático, que no le cabía en la cabeza como la gente instalaba algunas cosas en el teléfono o en el ordenador, sin saber todo lo que hay detrás.

Así que sí, podemos saber mucho de oro y finanzas y lo consideramos vital, pero es que ahí fuera hay tantas cosas vitales que nos resultaría imposible abarcarlas todas y entender a fondo algo.

Un día comentó @fernandojcg que la sociedad no había cambiado tanto desde los tiempos romanos, y quizá tenga razón...pensamos que somos el no va más, que lo sabemos todo, y en el fondo nada cambia. Seguimos bajo el yugo de leyes hechas a medida del poder, pagamos cada día más impuestos, quemamos nuestras vidas trabajando para disfrutar unas horas al mes de pan y circo.



Yo puedo entender que la gente opte finalmente por una paga o una ayuda aun que no la necesite, y convierta esta en su meta vital, y lo puedo entender por que los alicientes para prosperar y salir del atolladero no existen...estamos creando una sociedad de infelices que piensan que son felices por que fuman un cigarro, leen la prensa y toman café, escuchando la televisión de fondo.

La vida es demasiado corta para tirarla por el retrete, y cuando nos demos cuenta el potencial habrá pasado, y solo nos quedará la inercia que hayamos generado en los mejores momentos de nuestras vidas...si nos castran esos mejores momentos, ¿que nos queda?... pues la ilusión vacía en la que vivimos.

Para terminar el tostón os dejo una reflexión al respecto:

¿Cómo pensáis que será más feliz una rata, siendo consciente de su destino, o quedándose como está?

Buen martes


----------



## esseri (19 Nov 2019)

Gorrino al horno.

Iranian protesters set fire to the Central Bank in Behbahan


----------



## antorob (19 Nov 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Gorrino al horno.
> 
> Iranian protesters set fire to the Central Bank in Behbahan



Sinceramente no sé cuanto aguantarán los bancos centrales manteniendo la ficción.

En el reloj del fin del mundo, estamos a un "minuto" del final. 

... mientras la orquesta del Titanic sigue tocando. 

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (19 Nov 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Sinceramente no sé cuanto aguantarán los bancos centrales manteniendo la ficción.
> 
> En el reloj del fin del mundo, estamos a un "minuto" del final.
> 
> ...



No sé yo.

En Irán...hay paguitas?


----------



## antorob (19 Nov 2019)

esseri dijo:


> No sé yo.
> 
> En Irán...hay paguitas?



Lo que es evidente como dice John Rubino es que a cada medida restrictiva o coercitiva de un gobierno, le sucede una reacción violenta del pueblo, que no cesa cuando la medida inicial del gobierno de turno, es retirada.

Y se está extendiendo.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (19 Nov 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Lo que es evidente como dice John Rubino es que a cada medida restrictiva o coercitiva de un gobierno, le sucede una reacción violenta del pueblo, que no cesa cuando la medida inicial del gobierno de turno, es retirada.
> 
> Y se está extendiendo.
> 
> Saludos.



Mucho habría k hablar de éso.
Yo creo k la información está tan adulterada como la pasta. Y pasa lo k la castuza quiere k pase. Controlan la pasta, las admin públicas y la info. Y a otra cosa.

No me creería , como sublevación y catarsis espontánea, ni una quema de la FED ...sin k ello fuese más k un engaño para k el desvío , k sí parece inexorable , pintase algo "ganado a pulso" por la tontorrada...como cada embaucador político k nos birla la cartera.

Desvío a otra casaputas marca de la casa, claro está. Pero bueno, mientras tanto, el cochinillo al horno no huele mal. Los pequeños placeres cotidianos y tal...


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2019)

#* antorob*: Es así... Voy a pasar por alto lo que está sucediendo en una Comunidad española -la mía-, porque los motivos de la "revuelta" son menos "digeribles" y tampoco quiero una polémica sobre ello en este hilo. Ahora bien, ese descontento ligado muchas veces a la mala praxis económica se está extendiendo por el planeta: Argelia, Túnez, Egipto, Líbano, Irak, Irán, Hong Kong, Ecuador, Bolivia, Chile, Francia... y bastantes más que me dejo en el tintero.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (19 Nov 2019)

Por cierto, *@antorob* :

Lo k sí creo es k todo se está abocando a k en 2020 esta crisis casualmente "mega anunciada" derive en un olla a presión con una salida sólo : La del nuevo sistema monetario global. Los timminigs van como la seda.

Las cryptos, por ejemplo, a precio de derribo, para k un x5 terapéutico sea aún más deslumbrante y magnético ante un dumpazo en las bolsas, banca global, etc... ( imaginemos k en esa tesitura le suelten los grilletes al Oro, por ejmplo - por cierto, con noticias de "persecuciones implacables" por parte de nuestros tutores políticos/judiciales de los especulaóres k distorsionan su precio, etc - )

Veremos si esto no queda en el enésimo coitos interruptus...pero va fluyendo perfectamente.


----------



## antorob (19 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> #* antorob*: Es así... Voy a pasar por alto lo que está sucediendo en una Comunidad española -la mía-, porque los motivos de la "revuelta" son menos "digeribles" y tampoco quiero una polémica sobre ello en este hilo. Ahora bien, ese descontento ligado a la mala praxis económica se está extendiendo por el planeta: Argelia, Túnez, Egipto, Líbano, Irak, Irán, Hong Kong, Ecuador, Bolivia, Chile, Francia... y bastantes más que me dejo en el tintero.
> 
> Saludos.



En efecto, Fernando. Pienso que es una reacción de la gente ante una crisis que se va extendiendo. Estamos tan al limite, que cualquier medida como subir impuestos o retirar subvenciones, implica graves desequilibrios en la economía familiar como consecuencia de unos salarios muy justos.

Hay una masa extensa de población que nunca se recuperó de la crisis de 2008. Y también hay dos Españas, por centrarnos en nuestro país.

La España de los funcionarios, pensionistas y personas que conservaron su trabajo después de 2008 y la otra España corresponde a todos los parados de antes de 2008 y a los que cayeron después de 2008. Aunque algunos volvieron a encontrar trabajo, nunca fue en las mismas condiciones que tenían antes.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2019)

# *antorob*: Lo has *CLAVADO*... Es así: hay dos Españas, fuera de las tonterías ideológicas, y una de ellas está representada por las clases más desfavorecidas desde la Crisis del 2008. Realmente, cuando se conoce el problema y NO se "ignora" (postura muy española), el panorama que se presenta a futuro NO es NADA halagüeño... Y el apoyo a estos nuevos partidos políticos que surgen es una buena muestra de ello, aunque no deja de ser la reacción normal ante la injusticia social, política, económica, financiera, etc. que está emanando desde los Gobiernos que conforman el bipartidismo actual en nuestro país.

Saludos.


----------



## Desconocido (19 Nov 2019)

Todas estas revueltas por el todo el mundo, tiene pinta de "doctrina del shock" para metérnosla doblada más adelante...


----------



## estupeharto (19 Nov 2019)

Los ahorradores van a pagar el pato.
Viene un desplome y un desplume.


----------



## angel220 (19 Nov 2019)

Hola a todos, querría lanzar una pregunta para saber la opinión, de una "noticia" leída en el foro de investing
se ha comentado que "USA podria devaluar el dolar, para ayudar a la fabricación y exportación", entiendo que es "noticia no confirmada", chisme o chascarillo de foro, pero es una posibilidad
Por lo tanto
Europeos compran el oro en euros, pero el cambio se marca en dolar, lo que implicaría
devaluacion dolar =subida de euro= menor valoración en euros de los MPs
Ahora las preguntas, los MPs recogerían automáticamente esa devaluacion en subida de precios dolar? y como podrían quedar los MPs en el cambio Euro/dolar? o ante esa noticia los MPs tuvieran un plus de refugio?
Tengo mi percepcion particular (no seguridad) de que si recogería la devaluacion con subida proporcional e igualaría mas o menos el anterior cambio con el euro, mas un plus por inestabilidad ya no se si de un 1% o 500%, alguien que pueda explicarlo y encenderme la bombilla. Saludos


----------



## estupeharto (19 Nov 2019)

Todos comprando y el precio contenido y bajando, no cuadra, salvo manipulación de la buena. Juegan con papeles en lugar de con metal físico.
El mismo juego que con la impresora. 
Es como una presa que retiene el agua. Río abajo, no nos podemos hacer una idea del agua que bajará cuando la presa reviente. Pero la presa reventará y ahí no habrá manipulación papelera que retenga líquidos.

Sobre tu pregunta, creo que es difícil saber "lo que hay/habrá en medio" de esos dos estados. Cambalaches varios seguro. 
Lo bueno, que es más importante saber el final.

Una cosa que me llama la atención es ... si los metales son dinero de verdad, pero se pueden comprar con dinero de mentira,.... qué pasa aquí?!
Pareciera que pierden esa característica genuina y acaban cediendo su valor, pues pueden ser adquiridos "de la nada".
La respuesta a esa paradoja en mi opinión, es que aún así, cada uno "hace lo que puede" porque "sabe" que llegado el momento, estará en un grupo o en el otro, y nadie quiere estar en el grupo desplumado.


----------



## angel220 (19 Nov 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Todos comprando y el precio contenido y bajando, no cuadra, salvo manipulación de la buena. Juegan con papeles en lugar de con metal físico.
> El mismo juego que con la impresora.
> Es como una presa que retiene el agua. Río abajo, no nos podemos hacer una idea del agua que bajará cuando la presa reviente. Pero la presa reventará y ahí no habrá manipulación papelera que retenga líquidos.
> 
> ...



Esta claro que manejan las cotizaciones de los MPs con papeles de futuros, haber hasta cuando y donde llegan por que es otro sitio donde hay burbuja


----------



## estupeharto (19 Nov 2019)

Lo intentarán hasta que puedan.... pero la presa tiene unas grietas que dan miedo....


Más mádera *En África dicen basta...*. Otra moneda, el "eco",.... todo sea huir del dolar, euro, y cualquier otra divisa timante,....

Y dicen por ahí ....que se pondrán de acuerdo en una crypto,... no se lo cree nadie que haya un acuerdo......

Se huele el tufillo por todos lados..... Sólo queda......lo que vale..... al tiempo....


----------



## paketazo (19 Nov 2019)

Os veo combativos contra algo que es una batalla perdida.

Esto solo se ganará con tiempo y sobre todo con precariedad en las masas sociales. Y lo digo esperando equivocarme, ya que lo que menos me apetece es encarar el último tercio de mi vida inmerso en una crisis largoplacista que nos aleje cada vez más de un bienestar económico que se convierte a pasos agigantados en una falacia grabada a fuego en nuestras frentes.

Devaluar una moneda es hacer que los ciudadanos de esa nación sean más pobres por el mismo número de horas de trabajo...sí, es muy bonito cara la galería política :

¡hemos incrementado la exportación! ... la balanza comercial va como un tiro.

Pensemos ahora en un país que lleva devaluando años su moneda y veamos lo bien que les va a sus ciudadanos, y su salario medio:

_Ejemplo Chino: Los rangos van 1000 yuanes (USD 146) al mes en Guangxi a 2190 (USD 321) en Shanghái. Cada provincia, municipio o región establece su propio salario mínimo de acuerdo con sus propias condiciones. _

¿Tenemos que aceptar que aun político le salga de los huevos exportar a costa de convertir a sus ciudadanos en más pobres respecto al resto del mundo?

¿queremos pleno empleo a costa de un salario medio de 300$ al mes?

Por que si queremos eso, es sencillo, monto un partido político me votáis, gano las elecciones, me escindo de la UE, hago una moneda nacional, y la emparejo con la moneda de Venezuela.

Estados unidos no puede devaluar su moneda, ya que en flotación libre la depreciará en todo caso comprando otras divisas y vendiendo dólares en el mercado internacional.

¿que va a comprar?

Pues supongo que Euros, Yuanes, Yenes...

¿Logrará su objetivo de reactivar el comercio internacional con esta medida?

No, no lo logrará. USA posee la ventaja comparativa de las patentes internacionales y las franquicias locales en casi todas sus marcas internacionales, así que realmente, no va a vender más cocacola, ni microprocesadores...y en el caso del petróleo, lo que menos le interesa en rebajar su precio...aun que este se re equilibra rápidamente ante depreciaciones del dólar.

Pienso que eso que has leído @angel220 , puede ser una cábala de algún periodista que especula con algún farol de Trump, pero a estas alturas de la película, reactivar las exportaciones de un país como USA solo comprando divisas, no le va a funcionar, o no al menos a medio plazo.

En cuanto a como afectará al oro...no creo que pase gran cosa...el oro seguirá subiendo a largo plazo respecto al dolar y respecto al resto de divisas internacionales, no tengáis dudas...hoy por hoy es win win en toda regla. No sé que pasará con BTC, con el petróleo, con los inmuebles, o con la cocaina, pero el oro subirá.

Los que seáis jóvenes menos de 30, comprad todo lo que podáis (como ahorro) y recordad mis palabras dentro de 30 años. ¡joder el paketazo aquel ya sabía que pasaría de los 5000$!... claro que pasará...pero no por que el oro valga más, si no por lo que decimos siempre...el valor fiat a largo plazo tiende a 0.

Olvidad las noticias del día a día...no van a alterar al panorama de largo plazo, eso ya está trazado, intentad amortiguar las fluctuaciones con compras espaciadas y pequeñas, y lo demás vendrá solo.

Muchas gracias por los aportes, y a sumar y seguir.


----------



## angel220 (19 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Os veo combativos contra algo que es una batalla perdida.
> 
> Esto solo se ganará con tiempo y sobre todo con precariedad en las masas sociales. Y lo digo esperando equivocarme, ya que lo que menos me apetece es encarar el último tercio de mi vida inmerso en una crisis largoplacista que nos aleje cada vez más de un bienestar económico que se convierte a pasos agigantados en una falacia grabada a fuego en nuestras frentes.
> 
> ...



Bonita respuesta

Solo comentarte que avises cuando tengas montado el Partido Paketazo, ya tienes un voto, sabes que grano a grano se hace granero y quien sabe.Un saludo


----------



## estupeharto (19 Nov 2019)

No te recomiendo que te metas en política. 
La política es para los capullos y ladrones.
Si eres de los buenos te matan.

Y sí, desgraciadamente, aunque nadie lo quiere, el futuro pinta negro hormiga. Es lo que hay, después de cagarla tanto qué podía salir mal....
Si no fuera porque los recursos cada vez serán más escasos e insuficientes para la superdemanda y población creciente, ... aún quedaría esperanza y tiempo,.... pero tal como está el patio,.... nos hemos comido (el ser humano) el trigo verde a saco,.... me conformo con mantenerme....


----------



## timi (19 Nov 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Bonita respuesta
> 
> Solo comentarte que avises cuando tengas montado el Partido Paketazo, ya tienes un voto, sabes que grano a grano se hace granero y quien sabe.Un saludo



con todos los respetos a futuros votantes y a votantes en general de cualquier partido ,,, aprecio demasiado a paketazo para tenerlo como martir en un partido político,,,,


----------



## paketazo (19 Nov 2019)

Yo no podría ser político, no valgo para vender nada, y lo que pueda tener bueno, no lo vendo...lo regalo, por eso tendría un gran dilema moral.

Todos vosotros sois políticos, pero no me refiero a políticos como "comerciales" que es a lo que nos tienen acostumbrados, si no que sois políticos gestores:

Gestionáis empresas, familias, patrimonios, comunidades de vecinos...incluso colecciones de monedas, libros, artículos, páginas web... 

La política no es el arte de embaucar, si no el de gestionar del modo más óptimo los recursos, y crear un sistema armónico con la sociedad y no todo lo contrario que es lo que estamos viendo.

La política no puede basarse en enriquecerse, en tratos de favor, en prevaricar, en información privilegiada...la política debe de parecerse a la filosofía...se trata de escuchar, valorar, cuestionar opciones y encontrar la mejor solución para cada problema concreto y no en generar más problemas o situaciones ambiguas caminando contra la naturaleza humana y el propio sentido común.

Como hoy en día el dinero fiat y sus emisores han corrompido tanto el entramado administrativo, es imposible gobernar de manera eficiente, ya que el lastre acumulado es tan magno, que tendríamos que morir cienes de veces para comenzar de 0.

Está en vuestras manos dejar un legado que valga la pena...y no me refiero a riquezas, si no a la mínima posibilidad de trascender en futuras generaciones de un modo noble, evitando el egoísmo innato que nos ha arrojado a este atolladero sin sentido que llamamos sociedad moderna.

Hemos avanzado enormemente en tantas cosas al tiempo que hemos castrado tantas otras que no sé como valorar la balanza final...me queda el consuelo que pensar que somos un medio, y no un fin...así que si algún día lejano ese fin llega a buen puerto, habremos de dar por buenas todas las ineptitudes que hemos soportado, o que hemos hecho soportar.

Por cierto...si queréis de verdad un buen político con garra y que tiene las ideas claras convenced a @kikepm , lo pasaremos mal al principio, pero creo que a medio plazo, al menos, podremos volver a llamar a cada cosa por su nombre.

Ahora si os dejo, le toca soportarme un poco a mi familia.


----------



## kikepm (19 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Por cierto...si queréis de verdad un buen político con garra y que tiene las ideas claras convenced a @kikepm , lo pasaremos mal al principio, pero creo que a medio plazo, al menos, podremos volver a llamar a cada cosa por su nombre.



Yo sería aún peor político que tu.

Mi primera (y única) medida pasaría por desempolvar las guillotinas en las plazas públicas...


----------



## estupeharto (19 Nov 2019)




----------



## estupeharto (19 Nov 2019)

Yo no duraría mucho, me matarían fijo. Con eso lo digo todo.


----------



## mr nobody (19 Nov 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> No te recomiendo que te metas en política.
> La política es para los capullos y ladrones.
> Si eres de los buenos te matan.
> 
> ...



"Si eres de lo buenos te matan" eso pasa en muchos sectores por que te sueles convertir en una amenaza para alguien de mas poder.

A mi me consuela pensar que toda la mierda que estamos tragando es la naturaleza, que igual que el cuerpo tiende a la homeostasis, esta tiende al equilibrio. De ahi que el panorama es desolador, mad max, reduccion de la poblacion y escasez hasta que esto sea soportable otra vez y vuelva a florecer todo.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# *angel220*: En teoría comprarías más barato que en el momento actual, pero claro vete a saber cuál sería el precio del Oro en un escenario alcista en el par EUR/USD. Yo recuerdo haber comprado MPs con el EUR/USD alrededor de los 1,30... SÍ que es cierto que en un primer momento las tiendas tardan en repercutir la bajada de precios

# *paketazo*: Los estadounidenses están hartos de devaluar el USD cuando les ha convenido, especialmente utilizándolo con fines de carácter ofensivo. Y también porque han habido situaciones en las que no les han quedado más "huevos"... Sobre esto que comento hay estudios universitarios muy rigurosos. Y ya que estamos en un hilo "metalero", ¿No fue una devaluación del USD lo que sucedió el 15 de Agosto 1971? Esa devaluación -también estudiada- provocó una gran fisura en el Sistema monetario internacional y que luego traería la famosa Crisis de 1973. Te dejo un enlace cuyo contenido conoces bien...

Edito: NO me deja enlazar el artículo. Trata sobre la devaluación del USD frente al Oro. En la red lo podéis encontrar poniendo en el navegador: Oroyfinanzas - 15 de Agosto de 1971 - La intrahistoria de una Crisis.

Y las devaluaciones, *paketazo*, suelen ser defensivas y también necesarias. Perooooo también las hay ofensivas... En el caso de España, ¿cómo interpretas la sustitución de la Peseta por el Euro?

# *estupeharto*: Bueno, yo ya cuento con que acabarían conmigo... Total, tampoco soy un "angelito"...

Y mucho ¡Ojo! con la "interpretación" maliciosa de las noticias. Un buen ejemplo...

Atentos a esta fake news económica del diario El Mundo - El Captor

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2019)

# *Pijus_McNificus*: O que se se convierta en una prolongación gigantesca del Sahara...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (19 Nov 2019)

antorob dijo:


> En efecto, Fernando. Pienso que es una reacción de la gente ante una crisis que se va extendiendo. Estamos tan al limite, que cualquier medida como subir impuestos o retirar subvenciones, implica graves desequilibrios en la economía familiar como consecuencia de unos salarios muy justos.
> 
> Hay una masa extensa de población que nunca se recuperó de la crisis de 2008. Y también hay dos Españas, por centrarnos en nuestro país.
> 
> ...



Perdona que te corrija pero yo por lo menos veo tres:
-los que se enriquecen gracias a la crisis
-los que han caído
-los que sobrevivimos
Yo SOY funcionario y te me bajaron el sueldo un 10% (el señor Zapatero), no sólo eso, dietas, horas de trabajo + 8%, pagas extra suprmidas y después reducidas bajas costeadas por mí si las hay, permisos costeados por mí. Comparado con muchos asalariados estoy peor.
Sólo el año pasado y este me subieron algo pero ¡por debajo de la inflación!
Nada que decir de las condiciones de trabajo, material, presión...
Entiendo que algunos asalariados estén peor, pero eso no significa que no estemos mal.
La mayoría cometéis el error de meter a todos los funcionarios en el mismo saco.
Aunque no quiero que la crisis estalle, cuando ocurra veréis lo que significa que no dispongáis de muchos de esos funcionarios.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2019)

Hola, *FranMen*: En ocasiones NO es conveniente generalizar, aunque tampoco podemos estar a la "coma"... Yo creo que sobrán MUCHOS funcionarios, pero NO aquellos que son útiles y que se ganan su sueldo de manera lícita, sino de aquellos que NO pegan golpe en las escalas superiores y que encima se llevan una "morterada" por NO hacer NADA de NADA, fuera de firmar algunos "documentos". Hoy hemos tenido un buen ejemplo de ello en la sentencia de los EREs, ¿No?

Otro buen ejemplo: Yo suelo pasarme bastante por una oficina del Juzgado de mi localidad. En "teoría" allí deberían estar trabajando 4 personas, pero SIEMPRE me he encontrado a 1-2 haciéndolo. ¿El resto? Cuando no están desayunando, un cafetito o un cigarrillo, o paseando el "modelito" que lleven ese día... o la acostumbrada baja laboral. Luego que si hay carencías materiales en la Justicia, pues SÍ, pero también sobran las innecesarias. Y eso se puede aplicar a buena parte del sector público.

Por otro lado, *FranMen, *los sueldos y las condiciones laborales son infinitamente PEORES en el sector privado que en el público. Y ya NO te digo en los autónomos... Esa es una REALIDAD y que tampoco tiene porqué incomodarte. Seguramente, tú perteneces a ese grupo de funcionarios que SÍ son necesarios, pero desde luego estamos hablando de un sector sobredimensionado y con notables desajustes. Por ejemplo, en el área sanitaria falta MUCHO personal.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (20 Nov 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Perdona que te corrija pero yo por lo menos veo tres:
> -los que se enriquecen gracias a la crisis
> -los que han caído
> -los que sobrevivimos
> ...



Siento que te tomes a mal el comentario.

Era para diferenciar los dos grupos. Porque si tu crees que has sido perjudicado, ¿cómo explicarte, el trabajador que perdió su puesto de trabajo hace diez años y no lo ha recuperado?. O ese currante que después de trabajar diez o doce horas cada dia por un buen sueldo, se fue a la calle y después de tres, cuatro o cinco años, encontró un puesto de trabajo , donde haciendo más o menos lo mismo, cobraba un ¡¡50%!! menos.

Lo siento, pero sois dos grupos distintos, aunque también hayas sido perjudicado y todos lo reconozcamos.

Y si, hay un tercer grupo, pero en número es muy pequeño.

Y puesto a ser puntilloso, faltaría el grupo más sangrante. Los políticos y su cuadrilla, que siguen viviendo del cuento a costa de todos los españoles. Acaba de salir la sentencia de los EREs de Andalucia, para demostrarnos una vez más, que son una casta, sean del partido que sean.

Saludos.


----------



## opilano (20 Nov 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


>



Ser gobernado equivale a ser un esclavo.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# *opilano*: Desde luego, yo NO lo tengo tan claro... Precisamente, uno de los "motores" en el avance de la Humanidad ha sido a través de esa "estructuración" que suponen los Gobiernos. Y en el hombre SIEMPRE han existido los sistemas tribales, así que... Otra cosa son las propuestas utópicas que a algunos nos gustarían, como podría el Anarquismo, pero para llegar al mismo la especie humana debería ser de otro tipo y NO, NO lo veo factible NI ahora NI NUNCA.

Aunque siempre se puede mantener una actitud rebelde contra un mal Gobierno... Como dijo Emiliano Zapata: "El que quiera ser águila que vuele, el que quiera ser gusano que se arrastre pero que no grite cuando le pisen"...

Y os dejo un artículo que centrado en Argentina, es perfectamente extrapolable a nuestro país y buena parte de Occidente...

El arte de perder (o la venganza de la clase media)

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (20 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # *angel220*: En teoría comprarías más barato que en el momento actual, pero claro vete a saber cuál sería el precio del Oro en un escenario alcista en el par EUR/USD. Yo recuerdo haber comprado MPs con el EUR/USD alrededor de los 1,30... SÍ que es cierto que en un primer momento las tiendas tardan en repercutir la bajada de precios
> 
> ...



Hablando teóricamente con el enfoque puesto en las Reservas de Materias primas de los MPs y una hipotética devaluacion del $, entiendo entonces que el único beneficiado seria los USA, ya que las reservas de MPs de los países con otras monedas no dolar, bajarían la valoración en su contabilidad interna, mismas Tm de MPs pero con menor valor en sus monedas por haber aumentado tras la devaluacion dolar y los USA mismo tonelaje y mismo valor, ya que el cambio no les afecta, otra cosa sera a partir de ese momento las compras de reservas después de la modificación del cambio $ resto monedas, serán mas fuertes y podrán adquirir mas onzas al mismo precio que antes, pero con la valoración de reservas en sus divisas disminuidas, mientras en la contabilidad Usa no tiene incidencia. (toda la contabilidad se supone en $usa)
Resumiendo mientras esten los MPs referenciados el dolar, una devaluacion a los grandes reservistas actuales de MPs (China, Rusia, Alemania, Francia etc) y a los recientes compradores podría hacerles un agujero en sus cuentas o rebelarse y busca otra divisa donde valorar los MPs o unirse para una subida proporcional a la devaluacion, situación que si seria perjudicial a los Usa,pero que les daria tiempo a su favor.
Se que me dejo muchas variables, pero con DT todo es posible. Acepto todas las criticas a lo expuesto pues de ellas se aprende


----------



## estupeharto (20 Nov 2019)

Pijus_McNificus dijo:


> "Si eres de lo buenos te matan" eso pasa en muchos sectores por que te sueles convertir en una amenaza para alguien de mas poder.
> 
> A mi me consuela pensar que toda la mierda que estamos tragando es la naturaleza, que igual que el cuerpo tiende a la homeostasis, esta tiende al equilibrio. De ahi que el panorama es desolador, mad max, reduccion de la poblacion y escasez hasta que esto sea soportable otra vez y vuelva a florecer todo.



Para alguien de más poder y/o cabronazo con seguridad


----------



## timi (20 Nov 2019)

What Will Happen In The 2020s? (Spoiler Alert: Nothing Good)

mi política ,,, oro y plata . Si fallan esos dos metales queda el plomo ,,,, y voto a conciencia

y yo me desentendí de la política cuando los peores hombres ya hacia tiempo que me gobernaban ,,,


----------



## estupeharto (20 Nov 2019)

opilano dijo:


> Ser gobernado equivale a ser un esclavo.



Ser MAL gobernado sí que es un desastre.
Pero cuando se vive en sociedad, etc. Hay que organizarse, no queda otra.
El problema es tener buenos gobernantes o malos.
Y ahí está la sociedad para permitir una cosa o la otra. Pero si la gente en su mayoría no se entera, ese es el punto débil. Se elige lo que dice la mayoría y nos jodemos todos.

Y hablando de gobiernos y esclavos, viene a pelo otra frase de otro pensador de los de antes y buenos. No como la mierda de sátrapas que tenemos.


----------



## Desconocido (20 Nov 2019)

El MACD señala compra. ¿Lo tumbarán otra vez o dejarán correr las navidades?.


----------



## Desconocido (20 Nov 2019)




----------



## angel220 (20 Nov 2019)

Otro día de manipulación de los MPs descarada, es increíble como lo hacen, para mantener la no distancia con los indices bursátiles, Indices y futuros usa bajando casi un 1% alguno mas y MPs luchando por no entrar en negativo, al final la culpa de los intereses negativos, la deuda y las repos sera de los MPs


----------



## Seronoser (20 Nov 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Hola fernandojcg.
> 
> Como para gustos están los colores, tengo otra previsión con sus argumentos correspondientes.
> 
> ...



Yo en cambio creo que no va a ser así. Pero por datos empíricos, no por análisis sesudos.

Aquí en el país donde dice mi IP que vivo, va a haber rebaja en breve de los precios finales de venta al público tanto de gasolina, como de gasoil (curiosamente el gasoil es más caro aquí). Lo ha dicho el Ser Supremo y aquí cuando Él habla, todos obedecen.

En este país, la gasolina ha pasado de costar 0,40 ctms a 0,45 ctms, algo inaceptable para los locales, sobre todo porque la inflación oficial es de un 4% aproximadamente, su moneda se ha revalorizado casi un 8% vs euro, y estas subidas del más del 10% dejan al descubierto:

a) Que la inflación real es falsa, como ocurre en toda Europa.
b) Que las petroleras patrias están ganando más dinero, con un petróleo más barato.

Creo que la única manera de ver subir precios en el petróleo es...si se invade Irán. Y con los chinos del lado persa, Usa lo tiene jodido. 
Así que yo no creo que este año el petróleo despegue, más bien al contrario.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# *angel220*: Pienso que es IRRELEVANTE lo que planteas. En una devaluación del USD, y dependiendo de cada Divisa (¡Ojo! a esto), el Oro de algunos Bancos Centrales podría revalorizarse, pero a su vez se depreciarían otros activos que poseen y referenciados al USD. NO es "extraño" por tanto que varios Bancos Centrales estén comprando Oro... NO deja de ser una actuación claramente defensiva y PREVENTIVA, más o menos como hacemos la mayoría de nosotros.

La hipotética devaluación del USD afectaría mucho más a otros bienes y servicios, especialmente en los países emergentes, e insisto que tendría un efecto ofensivo contra otras economías competidoras. Ya lo han hecho en otras ocasiones...

# *Seronoser*: Tengo algunos contactos en el país de Putin, así que puedo corraborar en parte lo que nos comentas. Eso sí, discrepo en que China sea un obstáculo para los EE.UU. si éste país decide atacar a Irán. Tampoco tiene porqué haber una invasión terrestre... y en el caso de optar por esa vía, en primera instancia podría echar mano de una coalición de "perros falderos" para hacerlo y que es lo que suelen hacer los EE.UU.

Y os dejo esto...

Hong Kong Uncertainty Highlights Importance of Physical Gold - GoldCore Podcast - GoldCore News

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (21 Nov 2019)

De mi blog en Rankia, un resumen de lo difícil que está la situación mundial.

Veremos cuanto tiempo son capaces de aguantar los bancos centrales.

Y menuda la que han armado los americanos, con la votación unánime, tanto en el Senado como en el Congreso, de apoyo a Hong Kong.

15 Indicadores que invitan a venderlo todo


Es un poco largo.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (21 Nov 2019)

Por cierto Fernando, a lo mejor me meto donde no me llaman, pero veo que hace tiempo no posteas en Rankia.

¿Algún problema?. Si no quieres contestar lo entiendo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Nov 2019)

Hola, *antorob*: Bueno, algunos problemillas SÍ que tuve por allí, ya sabes que suelo ser bastante "polémico", pero vamos NADA importante, ya que allí la moderación funciona de forma estúpenda. Ya podrían aprender en Burbuja de Rankia. Las personas que la dirigen son unos Señores.

El problema real es de tiempo. Me resulta muy complicado llevar este hilo y el blog que tengo allí. Es una pena porque el seguimiento que tenía en Rankia era muy grande, aunque un poco menor que aquí. De todas formas, tampoco lo he abandonado por completo y, quizás, pronto pueda ir aportando algo de forma muy puntual.

Por otro lado, antorob, has de tener en cuenta que me dedico al estudio y a la investigación histórica, aparte de la económica, y volvemos al tema del tiempo disponible. Añade a esto que en ocasiones me da por intentar "robar" en los mercados...

Gracias por tu interés y tú SIEMPRE puedes preguntarme lo que gustes.

Y mis Felicitaciones por tu último trabajo. Tiene mucho curro.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (21 Nov 2019)

Gracias a ti, Fernando.

Sabes que había un hueco con respecto a los metales preciosos en Rankia, porque Linares interviene mucho menos.

En fin, el dia solo tiene 24 horas.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## angel220 (21 Nov 2019)

La verdad que no nos enteramos de nada, como llevan dandole a los MPs (oro y plata) no solo hoy, y a las cryto ,al bitcoin un 6,90 abajo, algo hay en bambalinas pero que aun no hemos olido ni el humo, los indices USA en máximos, con una deuda de 23 billones en USA, acojonate no lo siguiente

P.D. : El manifiesto ese de los americanos apoyando a los manifestantes de HK no creo que lo olviden los chinos


----------



## esseri (21 Nov 2019)

Por dios Angel, cómo k no hemos olido ni el humo ?

Hacen con el fiat lo k les sale de los mismísimos kojonex...es lo de siempre. La cascada se amplía, se abre...y cualkier movimiento es ya elefantiásico. Un pedito en la FED àra el menor parcheo es un latigazo en la cola de esa expansión de papel en forma de abanico .

Con el catalizador añadido, probablemente , de "para lo k me queda en el convento..." .

En fin, si no es el all in definitivo, desde luego la fiés de 2020 va a ser apoteósica.


----------



## angel220 (21 Nov 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Por dios Angel, cómo k no hemos olido ni el humo ?
> 
> Hacen con el fiat lo k les sale de los mismísimos kojonex...es lo de siempre. La cascada se amplía, se abre...y cualkier movimiento es ya elefantiásico.
> 
> Con el catalizador añadido, probablemente , de "para lo k me queda en el convento..." . Si no es el all in definitivo, desde luego la fiés de 2020 va a ser apoteósica.



Precisamente por hacer lo que les sale de los Kojonex...es, es por lo que no nos enteramos (al menos yo), la otodoxia ya no existe, poca había pero aun quedaba ahora ya nada y cuando no hay nada,todo es posible. y que es posible? como no lo se, por eso digo que no me entero de nada
p.d: estamos en una época que no sabemos si estamos yendo o venimos


----------



## esseri (21 Nov 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Precisamente por hacer lo que les sale de los Kojonex...es, es por lo que no nos enteramos (al menos yo), la otodoxia ya no existe, poca había pero aun quedaba ahora ya nada y cuando no hay nada,todo es posible.



Mira, la clave no es lo k pasa, porke lleva decenios ocurriendo , distorsionando , manifestándose... será saber ver cuando se va de madre ( más bien cuándo lo sueltan ), reconocerlo...

De los 15 indicadores de Antorob ...voy por el cuarto y ya parece un juego gore de playstation. Ké queremos más ? Esto ya no va de prepeers madmaxistas tirándose el pisto de visionarios...esta estafa la ve ya hasta el parásito pro-stablishment más ingenuo ( y probablemente además, porke les interesa k todo diox lo vea ).

Está akí, imo. Llevan todo esta año anunciándolo, cuando se han callado/camuflado cada recesión SIEMPRE. Por no hablar de paripés de guerras comerciales a voz en grito k suenan estridentes incluso para el clown sobreactuado de la Casa Blanca.

En 2020 viene arreón sí o sí...y a estos niveles de desvarío, meter después el vino en la garrafa suena a puritita ciencia ficción. No puedes montar la de diox es cristo y a los dos días declarar la paz y el amor mundial y k todo kiski welva a lo suyo como si nada. Esto es un timo integral para cualkiera y salpican de mierda con sus cartas marcadas a todo diox...éso sí lo sabe cualkiera. Cualkiera en cualkier parte.

El asunto ya no es lo k llega...sino a dónde lo llevan, imo.


----------



## antorob (21 Nov 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Mira, la clave no es lo k pasa, porke lleva decenios ocurriendo , distorsionando , manifestándose... será saber ver cuando se va de madre ( más bien cuándo lo sueltan ), reconocerlo...
> 
> De los 15 indicadores de Antorob ...voy por el cuarto y ya parece un juego gore de playstation. Ké queremos más ? Esto ya no va de prepeers madmaxistas tirándose el pisto de visionarios...esta estafa la ve ya hasta el parásito pro-stablishment más ingenuo ( y probablemente además, porke les interesa k todo diox lo vea ).
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo esseri.

Esta vez es diáfano, no hay sorpresas.

Todo el mundo con un poca de idea (el hombre de la calle, nunca se entera) sabe que esto es insostenible.

Nos agarramos al ejemplo de Japón para pensar que puede durar muchos años, pero no es asi.

Y el reset, pueden decidirlo ellos, cuando les venga bien.

Me quedo con las declaraciones del otro dia del propio Banco Central Holandés , "si el sistema colapsa... el oro será el ancla".

Para que un banco central diga esto...


Saludos.


----------



## Jebediah (21 Nov 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo esseri.
> 
> Esta vez es diáfano, no hay sorpresas.
> 
> ...



Pregunta, por pura ignorancia del tema. ¿Por qué no puede durar muchos años como el caso de Japón?


----------



## antorob (21 Nov 2019)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pregunta, por pura ignorancia del tema. ¿Por qué no puede durar muchos años como el caso de Japón?



Te copio mi respuesta a un forero de Rankia.

1º). No sabemos cuando se producirá el reset. Lo malo es que puede ser mañana o dentro de cinco años.

2º). No puede durar tanto tiempo como Japón por los límites con los recursos. En 2008, el petróleo iba justo y subió a 150$. Consiguieron sacarse de la chistera el fracking, que ha aguantado más de 10 años, pero ya está haciendo agua. Ahora quieren sacar la transición energética, pero con una gran diferencia. Mientras el fracking era de ciclo corto (un pozo tarda solo tres o cuatro meses en producir), la transición es muy lenta.

3º). La transición nunca sustituirá al 100% de los fósiles, porque volvemos a chocar con los límites (y por la diferente densidad energética). Plata y cobre están cerca del pico o lo han sobrepasado, como es el caso de la plata.

4º). Si 2008 fue grave, lo que venga será mucho peor. En 2008, los bancos centrales se convirtieron en el último recurso. No queda nadie detrás de los bancos centrales. (El FMI y los derechos especiales de giro, no dejan de ser papelitos también)

5º). Occidente está envejecido y lo que venga después vendrá de Oriente. Serán ellos los que marcaran las leyes y su agenda.

6º). El oro y la plata llevan con nosotros 5.000 años y han sobrevivido a muchas caídas de civilizaciones. Cuando se pierda la confianza, la gente se volverá hacia lo que siempre ha sido dinero. Asi lo entienden tanto China, como la India y Rusia. En Occidente empezamos a sospecharlo y por eso las importantes declaraciones del Banco Central Holandés.


Saludos.


----------



## esseri (21 Nov 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo esseri.
> 
> Esta vez es diáfano, no hay sorpresas.
> 
> ...



Mira, es k la copla ya no va de "fino analista" k detecta los pormenores internos del timo . K las cartas está marcadas - éso se ha sabido siempre , pero no a este bivel de desvario - lo sabe TODO DIOX, aunke no sepa más. Al k no le dejan sin curro, le disparan el alkiler o le marginan su diesel . Akí y en Ojáio. La gente sabe k alguien se está pasando su vida por el forro independientemente de k cada cual vaya más jodido o más pringáo cada día en el cumplimiento de su contrato social...no hace falta saber interpretar un gráfico para éso.

Alguien cree k el bujero 2008 de arreglaba con Aguaplás ...y ya ? Ese fue, desde dentro , un punto de inflexión konzetual de primer orden para kien decidía "botón ...u oxtión". Y decidieron patada adelante. Pero ese no era un asunto concreto, sino un punto en un proceso. Así k los rescataóres dijeron : "Va, nos kedan ekis añitos de barrabasadas, porke a partir de akí, la impresora es infinita, ok, pero cada parche es una descarga exponencial respecto las anteriores". Lehman no iba depaketitos de activos de mierda, ni de homeless con casa y piscina...iba de k el desmadre de cromos no se sostenía ya. Y arreglarlo con más cromos era , para ésos k han multiplicáo su fortuna por 20 esta última década , un "maricón el último" en toda regla.

Hablaban de k dejar correr el pufo subprime era SISTÉMICO...no k afectaría al sistema financiero...sino a todos. Porke tras bancos, etc, empresas burbujeadas en acciones autocubiertas y más allá ( con sus proveedores, currelas, etc ) ... zulos a precio de Catedral, CDS cubriendo docenas de veces el impago en riesgo , países empufados hasta las trancas sacando bonos de puta risa ... Traslademos la desconfianza k se da en las repos a k cualkier deudor , multitud de ellos a la vez, vayan al sistema financiero a "apañar lo suyo" y el efecto dominó es inimaginable, incalculable.


Por cierto, el oro y las cryptos, aplastados a más no poder. Como las bolsas bokeen y le suelten la correa al perro, hay excedente de cromos de akí a Plutón.


----------



## esseri (21 Nov 2019)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pregunta, por pura ignorancia del tema. ¿Por qué no puede durar muchos años como el caso de Japón?



Porke puede alargarse , mal k bien, con discreción...mientras el resto funciona. Te aprovechas , de tapadillo, de las asincronías a nivel global.

Con los demás en tu misma tesitura...a kién le montas tu show ?


----------



## esseri (21 Nov 2019)

*@FERNANDO*

Es k el reset no tiene porké ser un acontecimiento concreto k "llegará, declararán" etc y menos en base a un consenso castuzo del k estamos hasta los kojonex. Ese tal vez haya sido el papel de los "profetas" tecnofrikis y la anarkía/permisividá crypto : Convencernos a todos de k no es otro invento de los de siempre...de k es algo alternativo.

Pueden hacerlo "progresivo y voluntario" ...y k NOSOTROS corramos a él.

Papelada al carajo...y " una luz al final del túnel"...y listo. Sin precisar de los parabienes o aceptación , en mayor o menor grado, de nahide. Y mucho menos de la legión a la k has expoliado.

Respecto al Oro, idem de ídem : Pero al revés. Ése sí será un vehículo válido...aún sin bendiciones. Ni puta falta k le hacen. Los mayores devotos del Oro han defendido una y otra vez en sus declaraciones esa "vida propia a largo plazo" pese a las desautorizaciones del sistema.

Para mí, el Oro *PRIVADO* será el enemigo nº1 del stablishment...y archivalioso, sin la menor de las dudas.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Nov 2019)

Hola, *esseri*: A lo largo de mi vida he visto cosas que parecía imposible que pudieran suceder y fueron de un día para el otro... Dependiendo de las "circunstancias", lo que esté por "venir" se "anunciará" o NO...

Lo único que nosotros podemos ir haciendo es prepararnos para lo PEOR y cada cual lo hará cómo mejor pueda o sepa.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (21 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, esseri: A lo largo de mi vida he visto cosas que parecían imposible que pudieran suceder y fueron de un día para el otro... Dependiendo de las "circunstancias", lo que esté por "venir" se "anunciará" o NO...
> 
> Lo único que nosotros podemos ir haciendo es prepararnos para lo PEOR y cada cual lo hará cómo mejor pueda o sepa.
> 
> Saludos.



Fernando , por eso decía antes de que no sabemos nada y que si íbamos o venimos y que todo puede ser posible, avisados estamos y no dudes que el día después cuando sea,fuera o fuese ya tendrán las narices de recordarlo, "avisados estabais, la culpa ya es vuestra , por no haber .... lo que sea"


----------



## angel220 (21 Nov 2019)

antorob dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo esseri.
> 
> Esta vez es diáfano, no hay sorpresas.
> 
> ...



Dos cosas solo por comentar por mi humilde parte, una lo de diáfano y sorpresa te referirás al final (algo gordo y no deseable, el cual aun no sabemos como se dispondrá) por lo que por el medio aun creo nos queden sorpresas.
Y en referencia al central holandés, seria muy posible que hablara no por el si no por su amo o por el amo de su amo, no pienso que un central centroeuropeo lo diga sin mas.

Pd: Precioso articulo


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Nov 2019)

Hola, *angel220*: Algunos intuímos por dónde podrían ir los "tiros"... Lo que sabemos CIERTO es que la "cosa" está MUY MALA y en lo que hay que pensar es en las posibles "salidas" que podamos tener.

NO, yo interpreto que el Banco Central holandés está diciendo lo MISMO que he apuntado más arriba. Fíjate cómo deben "verlo"...

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (21 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, *esseri*: A lo largo de mi vida he visto cosas que parecía imposible que pudieran suceder y fueron de un día para el otro... Dependiendo de las "circunstancias", lo que esté por "venir" se "anunciará" o NO...
> 
> Lo único que nosotros podemos ir haciendo es prepararnos para lo PEOR y cada cual lo hará cómo mejor pueda o sepa.
> 
> Saludos.



A ver, k yo no me sorprendería de nada ni de nadie. Y de esa banda, ya...

Aparcando SU sistema fiat, estaríamos hablando de la asunción del mayor desfalco de la historia de la humanidá. Aún aceptando pulpo y k esa hecatombe saliese de rositas ( y no van a convencer a nadie de k la culpa es del boogie, pues todos han campáo a sus putas anchas, incluso en perjuicio severo de la población mundial )...el colmo sería mamarse la transición y el "destino ferpekto"k ellos mismos propusieran. Y ese riesgo debe estar perfectamente contempláo por ellos mismos en primer lugar.

Sin guerra mediante, lo suyo sería "convencernos" de k el nuevo sistema , k habrá k admitir y abrazar largo tiempo, es LA SOLUCIÓN k proponíamos NOSOTROS. Sólo lo digo por éso.

Por supuesto, porke habriamos elegido lo k a ellos les saliese de los wevox, obviamente.


----------



## L'omertá (21 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, *esseri*: A lo largo de mi vida he visto cosas que parecía imposible que pudieran suceder y fueron de un día para el otro... Dependiendo de las "circunstancias", lo que esté por "venir" se "anunciará" o NO...
> 
> Lo único que nosotros podemos ir haciendo es prepararnos para lo PEOR y cada cual lo hará cómo mejor pueda o sepa.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo peor nunca se anuncia. Viene y viene y nos jodemos y bailamos.


----------



## Tartufo (21 Nov 2019)

Hasta que los mercados estadounidenses no muestren síntomas de cambio de tendencia el precio no va a despegar.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Nov 2019)

Tartufo dijo:


> Hasta que los mercados estadounidenses no muestren síntomas de cambio de tendencia el precio no va a despegar.



..y eso no sera sino hasta el 2021....Keep Calm nenes....


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2019)

Hola, *El hombre dubitativo*: Sigo convencido de que será para el 2020 y también máximos en USD para el Oro. ¡Ojo! que eso ya lo "pronostiqué" en el 2013... NADA "raro", me salió esa fecha mediante cálculos matemáticos (Fibonacci) + Historia. Puede que me equivoque, pero a día de hoy el estudio sigue bastante bien "encaminado"... ¿No?

A mí me da en ese estudio que el 2020 marca un "punto de inflexión", pero NPI de cómo podría ser... Insisto en que es un estudio de Prospectiva que NO creo que se vaya a equivocar en el resultante final, pero quizás lo haga en la fecha. Eso lo veré al final del 2020, ya que si NO he acertado es que en los "recuentos" me habré equivocado.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2019)

Hola, *esseri*: El DAÑO ya está HECHO. La riqueza absorbida por el Sistema es INCALCULABLE. La última Crisis que estuvo más que "prefabricada" ha puesto la "puntilla" a buena parte del Patrimonio de la clase media y ha CERCENADO el ahorro conservador, haciendo que muchos hayan asumido más riesgos al decantarse hacia las Bolsas y otros activos más especulativos. Cuando TODO esto REVIENTE -que lo hará...- más de uno se verá con el culo al aire. ¿Repercusiones? Pues, puede haberlas muy serias... Hasta ahora los problemas socio-políticos NO se trasladaban a las calles de los países más "pudientes", pero eso empieza a ser cosa del pasado.

Que el Sistema intente nuevas "fórmulas" es algo que ya damos por supuesto. Será algo así como el último "esfuerzo", pero la "cuenta atrás" ya comenzó hace bastantes años y falta ver cuánto tiempo queda para que TODO este Sistema se vaya a la MIERDA. Y ¡Ojo! pensando que a estos "pollos" no se les ocurra "fabricar" una guerra de carácter mundial. Eso de la "disuasión nuclear" está muy bien, hasta que a alguno/s se le/s vaya la "pinza"...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (22 Nov 2019)

Cuando hablamos de un reset económico, presupongo que a todos nos viene a la cabeza el fin de un sistema de pagos, crédito, ahorro, inversión...basado en el actual sistema de libre flotación de divisas, dónde cada país soberano pone sobre la mesa su "poder" referenciado en su moneda.

Si se produce ese reset, lo primero que sucederá es un desequilibro en el comercio internacional, ya que las referencias monetarias que respaldan las transacciones se distorsionarán, y serán difusas, con lo que ningún agente acudirá al mercado para formar parte de este a nivel internacional.

Una vez que se detenga el comercio internacional, fronteras a dentro (USA, UE, China...) se seguiría usando el medio de pago establecido antes del reset, ya que la población tiene que vivir, al menos hasta que aparezca un sustituto ... algo que suele suceder rápido... siempre ha sido así.


Aquí es dónde aparece el quiz de la cuestión, y el nexo que nos une, o distancia en muchas ocasiones.

¿serviría el metal precioso en la actualidad como sistema de pago?

¿se podría crear una moneda basada en el metal precioso (una crypto auditada de algún modo que diera fe de ese metal)?

¿Se usarían cryptos tipo BTC?

¿Aparecería algo nuevo en el momento preciso , un nuevo fiat que se aceptara para capear el temporal?

Si llegamos al punto reset, el mundo no estallará, pero sí se detendrá por un tiempo, y se ralentizará durante años...la interconexión de divisas hoy funciona como un reloj ... podemos saltar de un país a otro de manera inmediata por esa flotación de divisas...imaginad ahora un mercado dónde la fluctuación de las divisas fuera como el bolívar ... es evidente que no habría comercio internacional con sus consecuencias...graves consecuencias.

El dólar es una peste, pero esa peste regula plagas menores...por eso se acepta...no solo por su armamento...que también...pero roto el dólar...roto el comercio internacional y cierre de fronteras al canto...autarquía, y posible proliferación de regímenes dictatoriales, sobre todo en la obligatoriedad del uso de monedas nacionales a la fuerza (aquí entraría el ejercito de cada país)

Llegados a este punto, creo que pocos países se salvarían...Suiza posiblemente sería uno de los pocos con una moneda que podría seguir funcionando, pero el oro sería la gran reserva de valor...las cryptos...demasiada incertidumbre para volcar ahí la esperanza del globo. 

En cuanto al desencadenante de ese suceso (reset)... no os preocupéis, cuando uno esta dormito y bien dormido...hasta casi en estado comatoso... se le puede insultar, se le puede robar, incluso se le puede extraer la sangre, los órganos y hasta el alma...y como la sociedad mayormente se encuentra en este estado , pues los estados podrán implementar las medidas que deseen, que el pueblo occidental las aceptara sin rechistar...por el bien de la humanidad...y en concreto...por el bien de los de siempre.

Un saludo...viernes ya


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2019)

Hola, *paketazo*: Me imagino que habrá un momento en que la gente se hartará de que le "escueza" el culo... En fin, que a largo plazo este Sistema NO es perdurable en el tiempo. Si en Occidente se llega a un punto como el que ahora se vive en países como Chile, Bolivia, Ecuador, Venezuela, etc. NO dudes de que verás las calles muy revueltas... a no ser que la "dilatación" haya alcanzado niveles para que quepa un pato.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (22 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ... a no ser que la "dilatación" haya alcanzado niveles para que quepa un pato.
> 
> Saludos.



Desgraciadamente...acepto pato como animal de compañía.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2019)

Contra "gustos" u opiniones... Yo los patos me los como.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (22 Nov 2019)

No es cuestión de gustos, fernando, los míos, siempre con la gente pisoteada...pero es k no me puedo creer mucho, desgraciadamente. Creo k esperas demasiado de esta sociedá de limpiabotas planchabragas. A mí sencillamente me resulta imposible. Ej lo k hay.

Por cierto, algo k quería dejar sobre la mesa ante la calidá/autenticidá/capacidá de evolución de las movilizaciones k trascienden en todo el globo : Dado el hipercontrol Castuzo mediático INTEGRAL...ké capacidá logística , organizativa, etc tiene un movimiento espontáneo e independiente , sea donde sea, de evolucionar, comunicarse, crecer y movilizarse al unísono ???

En mi opinión, ninguna. Y aunke el germen sea positivo, te trollean en cero coma. Aún en movimientos razonablemente espontáneos...es todo un "pret a porter" de manual . Por ejemplo : La pachanguita de Catalunya, sin entrar en cuestiones de fondo k bastante jodieron el hilo en su día, pero k es casi un parque temático revolucionario familiar al k ir a pasar el finde con los cuerpos represivos poco más k para hacerse selfies...la ves en Australia , en 3 vídeos del telediario...y parece Hong Kong en llamas o la parte vieja de Donosti en los 80 ( suponiendo también, k sepamos en su justa medida ké es exactamente lo de Hong Kong )...cuando no pasa de pastelada semiautorizada destinada al consumo multimedia doméstico y , por acumulación y variedá de muestras , al manoseo castuzo global como lo pueden ser las guerras comerciales, las primas de riesgo coactivas desbocadas de todos conocidas, etc .


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Nov 2019)

This could be a game changer for gold investors; Tradewind Markets to digitize gold
Aquí otra cripto basada en oro que da intereses en caso de que decida el propietario prestarlo. Es cuestión de tiempo que alguna de estas opciones gane la confianza de inversores institucionales.En un mundo de intereses negativos el oro da más rentabilidad y tiene consideración AAA...

Schweiz: Außenhandel mit Gold und Silber im Okt. 2019
Aquí dejo el reporte de las importaciones y exportaciones de oro de las refinerías suizas. Reino Unido sigue a la cabeza pero ha disminuido el nivel de compras de meses pasados. Francia también está importando en cantidades notables.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# *esseri*: En situaciones EXTREMAS, las reacciones pueden ser de lo más sorprendentes... Y de un día para otro. Fíjate en lo que está sucediendo en Chile...

¡Ojo! que yo soy el primero en mostrarse MUY DECEPCIONADO con la escasa capacidad de oposición/crítica o incluso un poco "más allá" de la gente. Es más, me REPUGNA la aceptación o sumisión en que está sumida esta Sociedad de MIERDA. Aquí lo de tener Cojones se ha quedado en la boca y poco más...

Lo de Hong Kong es DIFERENTE a lo de Cataluña, pero SÍ mejor dejar este tema fuera del hilo.

Y ya ves,* esseri*, que tampoco te quito "razones"... Simplemente, es que me cueste creer que esa "aceptación" vaya a ser PERPETÚA... Y eso el tiempo lo dirá.

# *Spielzeug*: ¿Un producto digital vinculado al Oro? Menuda *CHORRADA*... El Oro en FÍSICO y NO en el "aire" y SÍ lo más a mano posible.

En cualquier caso, *Spielzeug*, agradecerte tus aportaciones al hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2019)

Hola, de nuevo...

El irrisorio y esperpéntico presupuesto de la Eurozona - Contrapunto

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # *Spielzeug*: ¿Un producto digital vinculado al Oro? Menuda *CHORRADA*... El Oro en FÍSICO y NO en el "aire" y SÍ lo más a mano posible.
> 
> En cualquier caso, *Spielzeug*, agradecerte tus aportaciones al hilo.
> 
> Saludos.



Pienso igual, no es una recomendación para invertir. También pienso que a día de hoy como particular y cantidades modestas, lo mejor es físico y en mano... 

Por eso mencionó a los inversores institucionales cuya situación no tiene nada que ver con la de los particulares. Pienso más bien en fondos de inversión y en el sector asegurador con cada vez menos opciones para conseguir rentabilidad invirtiendo en activos AAA.

No olvidemos que lo que hay hoy en día es una chorrada aún mayor: productos digitales vinculados a dinero Fiat o a activos burbujeados. Me parece mejor un producto vinculado al oro que a divisas que se devalúan o bonos con rendimiento negativo. 

Sigo pensando que es cuestión de tiempo que los inversores institucionales confíen en este tipo de productos. Y cuando ocurra va a cambiar mucho el panorama monetario ya que estos productos digitales son más sencillos de usar para transacciones que el oro que representan. Iremos viendo...


----------



## esseri (22 Nov 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> ---Por eso mencionó a los inversores institucionales cuya situación no tiene nada que ver con la de los particulares. Pienso más bien en fondos de inversión y en el sector asegurador con cada vez menos opciones para conseguir rentabilidad invirtiendo en activos AAA.
> 
> No olvidemos que lo que hay hoy en día es una chorrada aún mayor: productos digitales vinculados a dinero Fiat o a activos burbujeados. Me parece mejor un producto vinculado al oro que a divisas que se devalúan o bonos con rendimiento negativo...



Evidentemente, lo mejor de ese tipo de cryptos con respaldo en Oro, es el tirón en la demanda k deberían suponer para el mercado del metal. En ese sentido, y en cumplimiento de lo anunciado, es un buen paso tanto para kienes las requieran frente a un Oro papel referenciado unicamente a fiat k se ha estado utilizando habitualmente...como para, y ahí está lo jugoso, un aliado directo para los poseedores de Oro contante y sonante.

En esa regla de 3 se te olvida el mejor o más puro activo criptográfico y además, el único no referenciado a nada más k a sí mismo y su valor intrínseco ...valor perfectamente conseguible por las cualidades de ese tipo de producto monetario.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Nov 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Evidentemente, lo mejor de ese tipo de cryptos con respaldo en Oro, es el tirón en la demanda k deberían suponer para el mercado del metal. En ese sentido, y en cumplimiento de lo anunciado, es un buen paso tanto para kienes las requieran frente a un Oro papel referenciado unicamente a fiat k se ha estado utilizando habitualmente...como para, y ahí está lo jugoso, un aliado directo para los poseedores de Oro contante y sonante.
> 
> En esa regla de 3 se te olvida el mejor o más puro activo criptográfico y además, el único no referenciado a nada más k a sí mismo y su valor intrínseco ...valor perfectamente conseguible por las cualidades de ese tipo de producto monetario.



Claro, pero de qué otro modo se puede utilizar el oro como medio de pago de uso cotidiano sin un token que lo represente?

Ya comenté que era cuestión de tiempo que apareciese alguna cripto redimible en oro con la que se pudiesen hacer préstamos y que eso supone en la práctica un sistema bancario con coeficiente de caja 100%

Dejo aquí el post:


Spielzeug dijo:


> Stablecoins Backed by Precious Metals — How Do They Work?
> 
> Un listado de las criptos respaldadas en oro que hay actualmente. Es lo mas parecido a un banco con coeficiente de caja al 100%, salvo que no hacen prestamos. Por ahora...
> 
> ...



PD. El token es el dinero malo de la ley de Gresham, el que circula. El oro que representa es el dinero bueno, el que se atesora


----------



## esseri (22 Nov 2019)

*@Spielzeug* A ver, k no te discuto éso...de hecho, existen hace años. A lo k voy es k, efectivamente, ni son Oro en mano - como decía fernando - ...pero tampoco Oro papel , k a los "físicos" nos ataca el chiringo...sino , en ese sentido virtual pendiente de contraparte, todo lo contrario : Se supone ( a confirmar ) k son himbersiones respaldadas con físico en custodia...o sea, k nada de cortos ni gaitas parejas, sino sinergia hacia la escasez...con lo k todo ok ( para kien tenga físico ).

Comercialmente, toda la pinta de k tengan un buen gancho...así k ojalá se popularicen.


----------



## kikepm (22 Nov 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> This could be a game changer for gold investors; Tradewind Markets to digitize gold
> Aquí otra cripto basada en oro que da intereses en caso de que decida el propietario prestarlo. Es cuestión de tiempo que alguna de estas opciones gane la confianza de inversores institucionales.En un mundo de intereses negativos el oro da más rentabilidad y tiene consideración AAA...



La verdad no veo gran utilidad en poseer una cripto ilíquida por mucho que alguien afirme que representa una fracción de oro guardada en un almacén.

Si quiero oro, compro oro.

Si quiero otra cosa, digital, compro BTC.

Si la cripto-oro no es inflactable, pues si, es parecido a un pagaré-oro respaldado al 100%, es decir, sin reserva fraccionaria. Por lo tanto no produce inflación.

La única utilidad que le veo es que evita el transporte del oro físico. Pero para esto existen medios mucho más eficientes, mismamente pueden liquidar posiciones en oro físico utilizando BTC, que si tiene valor por si mismo y, al menos por ahora, es intercambiable globalmente con una liquidez importante.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Nov 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> La verdad no veo gran utilidad en poseer una crito ilíquida por mucho que alguien afirme que representa una fracción de oro guardada en un almacén.
> 
> Si quiero oro, compro oro.
> 
> Si quiero otra cosa, digital, compro BTC



Y si quieres oro en grandes cantidades y necesitas custodiarlo y tokenizarlo para poder realizar transacciones fácilmente, que haces?

Repito que no hablo a día de hoy de inversores particulares sino de inversores institucionales que sí que necesitan custodia del oro en caso de que inviertan , ya que el dinero que tienen normalmente pertenece a terceros.

Aún así, para particulares no deja de ser un medio de pago o de conseguir intereses teniendo un depósito en oro en vez de en fiat sin apenas intereses. Me resulta interesante ver como van surgiendo alternativas monetarias que van conformando un nuevo escenario tipo free gold de FOFOA

What is Freegold?


----------



## kikepm (22 Nov 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Y si quieres oro en grandes cantidades y necesitas custodiarlo y tokenizarlo para poder realizar transacciones fácilmente, que haces?



Pues, llevas la cuenta, como hace todo el mundo.

Si de lo que se trata es de ser el medio (centralizado) por el que terceros hacen transacciones en oro, pues nada más sencillo,

A tiene una cuenta de 2233 oz de oro
B tiene una cuenta de 2244022 oz de oro
...
Z tiene una cuenta de 93311 oz de oro

A paga a B 22 oz de oro
B paga a J 87443 oz de oro


Finalmente

A tiene una cuenta de 2211 oz de oro
B tiene una cuenta de .....


¿Para que necesitas una blockchain para esto?


----------



## kikepm (22 Nov 2019)

Lo que quiero decir es que tokenizar cualquier valor, no lo veo como la panacea que otros en el mundillo cripto parecen tener.

Tokenizar no deja de ser asociar algo con una cripto con prueba de trabajo. Pero que algo represente un valor, no significa que sea ese valor.

Sigue existiendo riesgo de contraparte.

Por eso soy de la opinión de Saifedean Ammous, la blockchain tiene un uso fundamental, y ese es BTC. Son inseparables. A día de hoy está por ver si la blockchain puede servir para algo útil más allá de BTC (y sus aplicaciones).

Por ejemplo, por ahora no veo a BTC capaz de suplantar a Visa y Mastercard, ni en un futuro a largo plazo. Estas ofrecen unos servicios que hoy por hoy son útiles, ràpidos y eficientes, para realizar pagos.

BTC es otra cosa, y se va a quedar, de esto estoy razonablemente seguro.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Nov 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Para que necesitas una blockchain para esto?



Para poder auditar simultaneamente el oro guardado en custodia y el token que lo representa. Dificulta trampear el sistema lo que genera la confianza que necesita el token para ser aceptado.


----------



## kikepm (22 Nov 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Para poder auditar simultaneamente el token y el oro guardado en custodia. Dificulta trampear el sistema lo que genera confianza que es lo que necesita el token para ser aceptado.



Se me escapa en que consistiría una auditoría simultánea del oro y su token, y como se dificultaría el trampear. 

Yo diría que la trampa es que no esté el oro que se supone que debe estar...


Todo esto que digo es una opinión mía, quien sabe quizás tokenizar sea un gran invento, veremos si es aceptado por el mercado.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Nov 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Se me escapa en que consistiría una auditoría simultánea del oro y su token, y como se dificultaría el trampear.
> 
> Yo diría que la trampa es que no esté el oro que se supone que debe estar...
> 
> ...



Una blockchain permite saber el número de tokens en circulación y comprobar que efectivamente se corresponden con el oro custodiado en la auditoría que se realice. Dificulta mucho que el custodio emita tokens sin respaldo.

Como en todo, lo bueno sería que entre en juego la competencia, en este caso competencia por lograr la mayor transparencia posible por parte del custodio y emisor del token. En este sentido se me ocurre por ejemplo streaming 24 h a las cámaras donde esté el oro, emitir en directo las auditorías...


----------



## kikepm (23 Nov 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Una blockchain permite saber el número de tokens en circulación y comprobar que efectivamente se corresponden con el oro custodiado en la auditoría que se realice. Dificulta mucho que el custodio emita tokens sin respaldo.



Pues sigo sin verlo.

Los tokens no son el objetivo, solo el medio. Que se emitan más o menos es indiferente a la auditoría, que debería centrarse en la cantidad de oro en custodia.


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Nov 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Pues sigo sin verlo.
> 
> Los tokens no son el objetivo, solo el medio. Que se emitan más o menos es indiferente a la auditoría, que debería centrarse en la cantidad de oro en custodia.



De qué sirve saber la cantidad de oro en custodia sin saber también el número de tokens que hay en circulación en ese momento?
No veo otra forma para saber si el token está respaldado al 100% por el oro que hay en custodia. 

El token debería tener el precio que tenga el oro que representa para que sea un medio de pago fiable y para ello se debería poder saber en todo momento que efectivamente tiene un respaldo del 100%. Poder hacer una auditoría simultánea tanto del token como del oro en custodia es la forma de conseguir confianza en el token y por tanto su aceptación en el mercado como medio de pago ya que es tan bueno como el oro que representa.

Supone poder emitir dinero privado respaldado al 100% en oro (o plata) fuera del sistema financiero y que al estar tokenizado podría ser utilizado como medio de pago por sus usuarios. Permite también tener el oro en depósito y su préstamo con intereses no fijados por el banco central de turno sino por la demanda de crédito que haya respecto del ahorro disponible. Básicamente, poco ahorro = intereses altos y viceversa. Como debería ser para que el mercado se autorregule y favorecer el ahorro como base de una economía sana y funcional.

Sigo pensando que es un producto que tiene futuro y no veo otra forma de conseguir que el oro sea utilizado como dinero sin un token que lo represente para facilitar el intercambio. Estamos viendo los primeros pasos yo creo.

Y con esto dejo el off topic aunque seguiré informando si hay novedades. 

Saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# *kikepm*: A mí me pasa lo mismo... Para leer Ciencia Ficción prefiero a Asimov. Te ahorras "entender" cualquier "sinsentido", al menos para mí. 

Y os dejo un buen artículo...

Muerte por oligarquía - El Captor

Saludos.


----------



## mr nobody (23 Nov 2019)

Los tokens de los smart contracts son para trackear bienes, basicamente para verificar su autentucidad y saber en que manos estan en cada momento, no son en si el valor. Lo que se considera valor en si mismo es el BTC. Creo que la gente tiene una idea erronea sobre los tokens, en el fondo cuando compras alguno pagas por el gas de la tecnologia blockchain (de ahi que a una ICO les pidan eth de base) y por "acciones" de la empresa que lo ha desarroyado y que luego usa para financiarse.

Al menos esto es lo que yo entiendo.

Lo que si se podria hacer es meter por ejemplo blockchain en las onzas y saber en todo momento donde estan esas onzas (quien las tiene) y verificar que son autenticas. Pero son las onzas las que circulan y en la blockchain -la base de datos publica- estaria lo que se conoce como token (lineas de codigo en JAVA, python o C++), el que le corresponderia a cada una.


----------



## esseri (23 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # *kikepm*: A mí me pasa lo mismo... Para leer Ciencia Ficción prefiero a Asimov. Te ahorras "entender" cualquier "sinsentido", al menos para mí.



Pues ponte a leer a Asimov y deja leera los demás sin argucias de descalificaciones gratuítas k a kien escribe no le apetezca afrontar como pago extra, seguramente.

Si alegas k por no tener - o no kerer k tenga - sentido para tí es ciencia ficción, el desprecio hacia quien intenta explicártelo no es la mejor manera de arreglarlo, sino la información. No pervirtamos el hilo por enésima vez con otra de tus pataletitas marca de la casa. Es infantil , vergonzoso...e injusto , profunda y gratuítamente injusto con kien intenta sólo aportar ( y además, respecto al topic principal )...y tú ya eres mayorcito, no jodas y sé un lidercito aseado anda...k los demás tampoco somos párvulos.

Por otro lado, Spielzeug ha dado repetidas muestras tanto de su querencia al Oro como de su aversión a la "intangibilidá" crypto ...por lo k es de esperar, como ocurre en razonamiento, pocas cataplasmas gratuítas y sí buena dosis de escepticismo y rigor en su análisis...lo k le dará cierta solidez.

La exposición es evidente y de toda lógica...otro asunto es k la custodia no sea la mejor opción k adoptar para la posesión de Oro, pues tiene obvio riesgo de contraparte. Eso también lo sabe Spielzeug...así como Kike - cuyas soluciones persiguen la autosuficiencia , k es obviamente enemiga de esa custodia , añadiendo actores a un trato entre dos partes -. Más allá de ello, Spielzeug le está viendo 3 pies al gato ya no en la custodia de Oro...sino en la operatividad de un sistema monetario ÁGIL basado en el metal. K ni es oro en la mano...ni crypto volátil sin respaldo...pero k tiene alicientes de ambas . Es más ese sistema ya existe con esos mismos ingredientes...y evolucionará en tanto en cuanto evolucione la privacidad crypto, pues con ella, su implementación, y un ejercicio económico "austríaco" individual es una opción en toda regla, incluso a espaldas de las admin públicas. ( aunke aparco es punto, pues ya entraría más en la problemática propiamente crypto&blockchain k en la del metal propiamente dicha - aunke también entraría DE LLENO en el terreno de una privacidák entiendo inherente aun hilo k ahonda continuamente en aspiraciones de libertá individual, como éste, pero wé, k lo aparco ).

*@Kike* Obvimente, los tokens son el medio PARA LA POSESIÓN...peroson EL FIN para una administración optimizada de un hipotético patrón...k sería el valor añadido k.la exposición de Spielzeug procuraría.

*@Spielzeug *Ya hay bóvedas históricamente dedicadas a la custodia metalera k custodian ahorro crypto-respaldado en Oro FÍSICO -. K yo sepa, en SUiza...con la credibilidá en discreción y profesionalidá k ello representa ...sin entrar en otro tipo de confirmaciones k tecnológicamente se irán aportando al respecto, k llegarán sin duda, pues esa tecnología se presta a ello.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2019)

# *esseri*: Lereré y escribiré lo que me dé la REAL GANA... de la misma manera que cada cual puede hacer lo mismo. Y NO te equivoques: *Spielzeug *goza de mis simpatías y él lo sabe. Otra cosa es que comparta algunas de las cosas que coloca aquí.

Punto y final a una polémica que NO existe.


----------



## esseri (23 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # *esseri*: Lereré y escribiré lo que me dé la REAL GANA... de la misma manera que cada cual puede hacer lo mismo. Y NO te equivoques: *Spielzeug *goza de mis simpatías y él lo sabe. Otra cosa es que comparta algunas de las cosas que coloca aquí.
> 
> Punto y final a una polémica que NO existe.



Punto final ,mis kojonex 33. Si kieres manejar, métete con el barkito en la bañera, akí compartes espacio con personas adultas.

Espabila y respeta.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2019)

# *esseri*: Pasando de tí... Tengo cosas más importantes que hacer. NO tengo ninguna intención de ensuciar el hilo, así que mejor lo dejamos aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (23 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # *esseri*: Pasando de tí... Tengo cosas más importantes que hacer. NO tengo ninguna intención de ensuciar el hilo, así que mejor lo dejamos aquí.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo no...pajearme a cuenta tuya...pero me falta la foto, nos ha jodido.

Libertá de expresión y calidá de información. Elresto, aunke sean chinitas de descalificación tácita, sobra.

Kién va a kerer ensuciar el hilo, hombre de diox...

Va, wen finde .


----------



## estupeharto (23 Nov 2019)

Y eso ya sin meternos en el tema del poder. Si hasta ahora han creado y mantenido un tinglado para utilizar a la gente como mano de obra por un puñado de papeles,.... ¿van a dejar que les quiten el control y poder? Más madera


----------



## mr nobody (23 Nov 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y eso ya sin meternos en el tema del poder. Si hasta ahora han creado y mantenido un tinglado para utilizar a la gente como mano de obra por un puñado de papeles,.... ¿van a dejar que les quiten el control y poder? Más madera



Pasan los siglos y en el fondo nada ha cambiado desde la epoca romana, ese 1% de aristocracia exprimiendo al pueblo a base de pan y circo. No veo a la humanidad con suficiente fuerza como para darle la vuelta a eso.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Nov 2019)

Pues sí, y ahora más difícil que hace 2000 años. Tienen mucho más poder, dinero y medios.
La gente está demasiado ocupada con su día a día.
Sólo queda informarse bien, ahí se ha mejorado a favor de todos. 
Una población bien informada y formada tiene más opciones de conseguir una sociedad más justa. 
Por ahora la gran mayoría sigue presa de la manipulación con un nivel de conocimiento bastante mediocre. Y eso nos arrastra a todos, ya que lo que vota la mayoría se impone.
Estaría por ver si ante una sociedad más formada que no tragara con las ruedas de molino, los que tienen el poder se quitarían la careta e impondrían por la fuerza su juego.


----------



## timi (25 Nov 2019)

buenos dias

dejo esto

The Jitters Are Back: Everything Is Turning Down Again... Except Stocks


----------



## paketazo (25 Nov 2019)

timi dijo:


> buenos dias
> 
> dejo esto
> 
> The Jitters Are Back: Everything Is Turning Down Again... Except Stocks



¿Cómo podemos explicar esto de un modo digerible?

¿Por que todo empieza a irse al guano, y las acciones USA no solo se salvan de la quema, si no que buscan cada semana nuevos máximos?

Si tuvierais una gran fortuna de cientos de millones, ¿dónde la meteríais a día de hoy?

Las grandes fortunas buscan estabilidad y sobre todo defensa contra riesgos coyunturales y crisis económicas.

Ahora mismo estamos inmersos en una crisis de deuda global, eso no es nuevo, pero ¿que deuda será la última en morir y de mejor rentabilidad?

Europa se ha convertido en una zona desierta para los que esperen rentabilidad y seguridad en sus balances. 

Por otra parte, las inestabilidades políticas en los principales países son un claro síntoma de desequilibrios socio-económicos, Inglaterra,Alemania, Francia, España, países mediterráneos...dejando de lado las pequeñas economías como las nórdicas y similares, que no sirven de referencia en el conjunto total de la unión europea, parece evidente que aquí y ahora, no es buen lugar para mover grandes cantidades de dinero.

¿qué moneda se impone?

Eso también lo sabemos bien en este foro .

Pues visto esto, ante la crisis que estamos viviendo aun que muchos parezca no les interesa ver, los Estados Unidos son y serán la gran beneficiada al respecto.

Deuda menos mala que los del resto de países...y digo menos mala no por que no sea tóxica, si no por que es un país con infinidad de argucias e intereses diversificados, amén de gran poder de decisión global y una moneda referente.

Las empresas más reconocidas mundialmente se asientan allí, cotizan allí, y tributan muchas de ellas allí...por consiguiente, los fondos mundiales cargados de dinero "regalado" prefieren ir a lo seguro dentro de lo malo, y meter allí el mayor porcentaje de sus carteras.

De hecho , si las bolsas se fueran al guano, USA sería la que se iría al menos guano respecto a otros países, y a mayores, los fondos excusarían sus perdidas diciendo que es una etapa bajista de las bolsas...algo más difícil de justificar por ejemplo para un fondo que invierta en España, Alemania...dónde las bolsas no suben ni a tiros, y hunden a los gestores en críticas acertadas por elegir estos países.

USA posee el mayor volumen de millonarios, y de personas influyentes, lo que la convierte en el referente a la hora de tomar decisiones globales...esto quiere decir que nadie espera que USA expropie a los millonarios para repartirlo con los pobres...algo que empieza a sonar con la propuesta del nuevo gobierno en España...

Podréis analizarlo del modo que queráis, darle las vueltas que podáis, pero el dinero que fluye en el mundo se acomoda en USA mejor que en cualquier otro país del mundo...sobre todo de los volúmenes de dinero que hablamos.

Mientras, la destrucción de riqueza en España alcanza buenas cotas, y más que alcanzará en breve. Las fiscalidades crecientes ahogan a la pequeña y mediana empresa, mientra que la gran empresa se plantea salir de aquí ... lo que queda.

Citad este mensaje si queréis, pero vaticino tasas de paro crecientes en los próximos años, y no hablo de maquillajes con cursillos de formación, contratos de becarios, o pagas de subsistencia que maquillan estadísticas...auguro que los próximos 5 años van a ser un auténtico calvario para las familias españolas de clase baja y media...y digo media por no decir baja o muy baja...que será lo que quede poblando el panorama.


Ya veis que no doy previsiones del precio del oro o las bolsas, pero si predigo una debacle social más pronto que tarde en este país y quizá se podría extender a la vieja Europa.

Un saludo y buena semana...conservad el empleo, sobre todo si es decente.


----------



## angel220 (25 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Cómo podemos explicar esto de un modo digerible?
> 
> ¿Por que todo empieza a irse al guano, y las acciones USA no solo se salvan de la quema, si no que buscan cada semana nuevos máximos?
> 
> ...



Hola, tienes mucha razón en casi todo pero seria interesante puntualizar las bolsas usa suben, principalmente por todo el "regalo de dinero" que tienen,por que juegan con las cartas marcadas, por que la devolución de los créditos no se va a realizar, se nacionalizarían o lo que fuera (todo por la paz social), (algo que ya sabes de sobra) y cuando llegue el final, no habrá nadie a quien pedir responsabilidades.
Quien piensa que un equipo gestor pediría tal cantidad de miles de millones, si supiera que la empresa no tiene capacidad operativa para devolverlos y tendrían que ser ellos los gestores con sus patrimonios habidos y por haber quien lo devolvieran,(ya que tienen no solo hermosos si no millonarios sueldos, bonus por subidas de cotización, casas pagadas , vacaciones y un largo etc, seguramente mas de no se cuantos cuantificar tiene menos invertido en la empresa, que el rendimiento anual que saca de esa empresa), creo que ninguno.
Pero con ese dinero gratis están haciendo una contabilidad totalmente falseada pero como interesa ( a nivel estatal) se consiente no hay mas.
Lo que me importa a mi no son ellos que me da igual, si no que cuando explote por que explotar explotara, por algún sitio, llamese deuda, bonos, cotizadas,impagos o cualquier otro mercado, los "pedigueños de esos miles de millones" no tendrán responsabilidad ninguna por la irresponsabilidad de su gestión y hasta 3 o 4 generaciones suyas estarán forrados y yo y mis 3 o 4 generaciones siguientes pagaremos sus irresponsabilidades, eso si me enfada
Y por ultimo las grandes fortunas no son las que están haciendo subir los indices (metiendo su dinero particular), son las mismas empresas con la re-compra de sus acciones y contabilidad "fantástica" para mantener ratios y dividendos que es diferente, una empresa cotizada los inversores son millones no lo olvidemos. Y lo dicho me da lo mismo para Europa que para USA


----------



## paketazo (25 Nov 2019)

@angel220 ¿pero de verdad esperas importarle tu o los tuyos a los que dirigen estados?

No hay empatía del gobernante por su pueblo, es solo un negocio. Os pido de verdad que entendais esto...¡*Es solo un negocio!*

Piensa en un sistema de gobierno como en una empresa que busca maximizar beneficios para sus componentes y para sus socios. Piensa en el gobierno como si pensases en un banco privado, en una empresa de teleco, en un bar...

No está ahí para mejorar tu vida ni la mía ni la de la mayoría, está para imponer su plan de negocio, dónde los mayores beneficiarios son ellos y sus mecenas.

Como bien dices, arreglarán sus vidas y las de sus próximas generaciones, mientras que los ilusos votantes remarán para pagar sus castillos en el aire.

A estas alturas y en este foro, creo que nadie espera de verdad que un político renuncie a su poder, sobre todo cuando llega al gobierno...como os dije...empezaré a escuchar a los políticos cuando renuncien a pagas vitalicias, sueldos astronómicos y dietas variopintas...existe un salario base...pues vale...que gobiernen y se atengan a el, así demostrarán interés en el pueblo, y no en lucrarse.

No quiero tocar más este tema...me dan auténticas arcadas...desde ayuntamientos hasta el parlamento europeo ... lo siento si ofendo a alguien, no es mi intención, es solo un sentimiento, como el que huele mierda y tiene que apartarse para no vomitar.

Un saludo


----------



## esseri (25 Nov 2019)

*@angel220*

El otro día , para exponerle a paketazo cómo un grupo k controla una crypto concreta estaba encubriendo/derivando su modelo de negocio a otro paralelo y ajeno al interés de su propia moneda aludía a los minutos de cháchara en el móvil.

Yo tenía un zapatófono Nokia en el 92. Me costó 275000 pelas. Un sueldo mínimo rondaría las 100.000 o poco más.En los "todo a 100" cutres, había gente k se compraba réplicas de plástico para tirarse el pisto en el coche ( verídico ). Es decir : Ese invento no alcanzaría el uso masivo. Era para 4 y un tambor.

Pues nope : Cambiaron el modelo. Hoy te facilitan un modelo actual bien apañáo a pufo - por mucho menos de un sueldo - o hasta te lo regalan...y te sangran por los minutos. Todo el mundo tiene para minutos.


La gente dice k USA no piensa devolver su deuda. OK. Y k los empresones globales recompran hasta el infinito sus acciones puenteadas. Ké malotes, eh ?

El caso es k entramos ahora en intereses negativos y habrá k ver su evolución...pero sonar, le suena a cualkiera...y no necesariamente a quiebra. Un par de cosas :

- Quién podrá refinanciar sus compras hasta el infinito en esos términos ? : Cualquiera. Cuando no tengas para la hipoteca...pides otra y cubres. Cada vez deberás menos...hasta que, tras una vida de parcheos sucesivos, palmes. Y los banksters ( los distribuidores del timo, la tienda de móviles del barrio ) se quedarán tu rikeza real...tras sangrarte toda tu existencia. Tu MÓVIL, reketepagáo.

Y el negocio gordo... "los minutos" ?

*El billete verde. *

No descartemos k esa inercia k asumimos una y otra vez de k "un día las cuentas reventarán" tal vez subestime el inmenso margen de kien fabrica confetti GRATIS y su capacidá de adherir "corruptos" ( cada cual a su nivel ) a su cascada de reparto. Mi viejo palmó sin haber tenido carro...y muchos de su quinta, sin un piso en propiedá tras tóa la vida currando. Nunca tuvieron lo suficiente.

Y tragaderas con la esclavitú, están archidemostradas por las generaciones posteriores. En mi barrio, chavales con deportivos tuneáos, piden tabaco, pues van peláos de pasta. Pero cuentita bankster...y minutos, TODOS.

Si beneficia al "Don" se necesitará mucho más k pura inercia o lógica aplastante para tumbarlo. Muchísimo más k éso.


----------



## angel220 (25 Nov 2019)

esseri dijo:


> *@angel220*
> 
> El otro día , para exponerle a paketazo cómo un grupo k controla una crypto concreta estaba encubriendo/derivando su modelo de negocio a otro paralelo y ajeno al interés de su propia moneda aludía a los minutos de cháchara en el móvil.
> 
> ...



Sobre lo que dices de intereses negativos, al día de hoy no creo que lo conozca yo antes de palmar, no por no conocerlos si no por no tener acceso a ellos, estamos hablando de credito a tipos negativos en general con los intereses negativos no solo a nivel hipotecario ( ya sea vivienda o coche o pipas), por eso te digo que no creo conocer el día que me den 100k para lo que yo quiera , aunque sea improductivo (como se hace ahora) y al dia siguiente devolver 95k o nada no creo que llege. No te compro eso, y si no suena a quiebra es porque lo estamos pagando el resto pero tampoco quiere decir que este quebrado por no sonar, solo que no suena


----------



## esseri (25 Nov 2019)

Cada día k el billete verde se acepta, USA financia sus compras de riqueza real al 0,1% del resto.

Hay mucho margen ahí para seguir disfrutando ese chollo. Y vergüenza, ninguna.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> @angel220 ¿pero de verdad esperas importarle tu o los tuyos a los que dirigen estados?
> 
> No hay empatía del gobernante por su pueblo, es solo un negocio. Os pido de verdad que entendais esto...¡*Es solo un negocio!*
> 
> ...



Y falta añadir que cambien las leyes para meter en la cárcel a los que roban. 
Sin eso, no hay trato. 
Son ladrones y la gente que les vota mezcla de ignorantes y egoístas que miran por ellos. 
Como no dan para más, a la castuza les es fácil robar y engañar, repartir unas migajas de lo saqueado, vender la moto, asegurarse su vidorra y dejarlo todo hecho zisco y el que venga detrás que se joda y arree.


----------



## Berciano230 (25 Nov 2019)

Buenas noches, como sabemos el oro de inversion está exento de IVA. Sin embargo si el dia de mañana deseamos transformar nuestra pequeño tesoro en papelitos para gastar, hacienda nos obliga a tributar por la plusvalía que nos pueda reportar este mismo. Mi pregunta y gran duda es.. ¿paso mi vida acumulando como la hormiga para el dia de mañana tener que pagar una parte de mis beneficios si los hubiera después de a ver afrontado el riesgo que baje de valor y perder dinero?
Echarle la culpa a mi ignorancia y a mi juventud pero no entiendo nada



Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mr nobody (25 Nov 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Buenas noches, como sabemos el oro de inversion está exento de IVA. Sin embargo si el dia de mañana deseamos transformar nuestra pequeño tesoro en papelitos para gastar, hacienda nos obliga a tributar por la plusvalía que nos pueda reportar este mismo. Mi pregunta y gran duda es.. ¿paso mi vida acumulando como la hormiga para el dia de mañana tener que pagar una parte de mis beneficios si los hubiera después de a ver afrontado el riesgo que baje de valor y perder dinero?
> Echarle la culpa a mi ignorancia y a mi juventud pero no entiendo nada
> 
> 
> ...



Asi es hacienda, si pierdes dinero es tu problema, si ganas es tu socio y te reclama su parte.


----------



## tastas (25 Nov 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Buenas noches, como sabemos el oro de inversion está exento de IVA. Sin embargo si el dia de mañana deseamos transformar nuestra pequeño tesoro en papelitos para gastar, hacienda nos obliga a tributar por la plusvalía que nos pueda reportar este mismo. Mi pregunta y gran duda es.. ¿paso mi vida acumulando como la hormiga para el dia de mañana tener que pagar una parte de mis beneficios si los hubiera después de a ver afrontado el riesgo que baje de valor y perder dinero?
> Echarle la culpa a mi ignorancia y a mi juventud pero no entiendo nada
> 
> 
> ...



Es para hacer carreteras, escuelas y hospitales.
Con tu solidaridad es posible.

Taptap


----------



## Desconocido (25 Nov 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Es para hacer carreteras, escuelas y hospitales.
> Con tu solidaridad es posible.



¿Dónde van mis impuestos?


----------



## tastas (25 Nov 2019)

Desconocido dijo:


> ¿Dónde van mis impuestos?



El gasto en putas de los ERE que lo metieron en Salud, en Ayuda y Cooperación para el Desarrollo o eran cursos de Formación para desempleadas?

Taptap


----------



## estupeharto (26 Nov 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Buenas noches, como sabemos el oro de inversion está exento de IVA. Sin embargo si el dia de mañana deseamos transformar nuestra pequeño tesoro en papelitos para gastar, hacienda nos obliga a tributar por la plusvalía que nos pueda reportar este mismo. Mi pregunta y gran duda es.. ¿paso mi vida acumulando como la hormiga para el dia de mañana tener que pagar una parte de mis beneficios si los hubiera después de a ver afrontado el riesgo que baje de valor y perder dinero?
> Echarle la culpa a mi ignorancia y a mi juventud pero no entiendo nada
> 
> 
> ...



No serás facha?!
(Modo irónico off)
Así es, la castuza trinca por todos lados.
Cada cual ya sabrá lo que tiene que hacer para no dejarse robar por semejantes miserables, que en lugar de gobernar con lo que sacan de nuestro trabajo, se dedican a saquearnos sin escrúpulos.


----------



## Desconocido (26 Nov 2019)

Desconocido dijo:


> El MACD señala compra. ¿Lo tumbarán otra vez o dejarán correr las navidades?.



Las medias estaban a punto de darse un besito y han hecho la cobra... Me lo imaginaba.


----------



## paketazo (26 Nov 2019)

Como veis esta noticia respecto al futuro de España, la presión fiscal, y la productividad?

Por cierto noticias así explican la bajada del paro en este país tan cacareada desde 2014.

Más de la mitad de los gallegos dependen de una pensión o del subsidio por paro

Buen día


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Nov 2019)

Gold 'symbolizes strength': Poland repatriates 100 tons from London

El gobierno polaco tiene claro el papel del oro y que hay que tenerlo a mano. Repartían 100 toneladas y esas declaraciones indican que seguirán comprando como ya hicieron el año pasado.

La "ultraderecha" tiene claro que el oro juega un papel fundamental en el sistema financiero. Ahora hay escándalo en Austria porque el FPö guardo parte de su tesorería en lingotes de oro fuera del sistema financiero:
FPÖ versteckt Gold in Bauernhaus


----------



## esseri (26 Nov 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> ...Repartían 100 toneladas ...



Realmente el orden de los factores altera el producto.


----------



## Forcopula (26 Nov 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Realmente el orden de los factores altera el producto.



Me cawen la leche, no puedes escribir cómo escribes a veces que cuesta Dios y ayuda entenderte y estar a la que salta con los demás jajajaja.

Se entiende bien lo que quiere decir la noticia del compañero.

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## quaver (26 Nov 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Gold 'symbolizes strength': Poland repatriates 100 tons from London
> 
> El gobierno polaco tiene claro el papel del oro y que hay que tenerlo a mano. Repartían 100 toneladas y esas declaraciones indican que seguirán comprando como ya hicieron el año pasado.
> 
> ...



¿Podría ser ésta una razón de por qué UK ha importado últimamente grandes cantidades de oro desde Suiza?


----------



## Gin and Tonic (26 Nov 2019)

Buenas, aquí la noticia sobre Polonia en castellano que ya ha puesto Spielzeug....

Saludos

¿Qué hacía el oro de Polonia en el Banco de Inglaterra y por qué decide repatriarlo ahora?


----------



## Pintxen (27 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> @angel220 ¿pero de verdad esperas importarle tu o los tuyos a los que dirigen estados?
> 
> No hay empatía del gobernante por su pueblo, es solo un negocio. Os pido de verdad que entendais esto...¡*Es solo un negocio!*
> 
> ...



Si a gobernantes te refieres a presidentes de gobierno estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero si te refieres a políticos de cualquier envergadura no lo estoy, ya que hay ciertas corrientes políticas con las que te quedarías sorprendido (a bien). Me refiero a niveles más locales, alcaldías y concejalías de miembros de algunas formaciones políticas, algunos de ellos conozco en persona y que no coinciden con la descripción que tú das. Si quieres que afine un poco más conozco a gente que milita en BILDU y en las CUP que obstentan puestos de alcaldes y concejales en ayuntamientos y no cobran ni un céntimo por el trabajo que realizan, donan toda su asignación a la formación política a la que pertenecen y así evitan la dependencia financiera de sus formaciones políticas.
Puedes estar más o menos de acuerdo con sus corrientes políticas, pero esta forma de funcionar te debería dar que pensar, ya que trabajan tanto o más que cualquier alcalde o concejal pero sin ver un puto euro. Eso es hacer política por vocación, y repito, con más o menos acierto, pero es algo que los principales partidos estatales no hacen.
Si no me crees acércate por Cataluña y Euskadi, moléstate en conocer a gente cercana a estas sensibilidades políticas (aunque no coincidas con ellas) y verás una realidad diferente de la que conoces.
Sé que no lo harás y seguidamente me pondrás a parir, pero créeme es así.
Un saludo.


----------



## paketazo (27 Nov 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Si a gobernantes te refieres a presidentes de gobierno estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero si te refieres a políticos de cualquier envergadura no lo estoy, ya que hay ciertas corrientes políticas con las que te quedarías sorprendido (a bien). Me refiero a niveles más locales, alcaldías y concejalías de miembros de algunas formaciones políticas, algunos de ellos conozco en persona y que no coinciden con la descripción que tú das. Si quieres que afine un poco más conozco a gente que milita en BILDU y en las CUP que obstentan puestos de alcaldes y concejales en ayuntamientos y no cobran ni un céntimo por el trabajo que realizan, donan toda su asignación a la formación política a la que pertenecen y así evitan la dependencia financiera de sus formaciones políticas.
> Puedes estar más o menos de acuerdo con sus corrientes políticas, pero esta forma de funcionar te debería dar que pensar, ya que trabajan tanto o más que cualquier alcalde o concejal pero sin ver un puto euro. Eso es hacer política por vocación, y repito, con más o menos acierto, pero es algo que los principales partidos estatales no hacen.
> Si no me crees acércate por Cataluña y Euskadi, moléstate en conocer a gente cercana a estas sensibilidades políticas (aunque no coincidas con ellas) y verás una realidad diferente de la que conoces.
> Sé que no lo harás y seguidamente me pondrás a parir, pero créeme es así.
> Un saludo.



No niego tus palabras, pero hablame de porcentajes totales, no de oasis en medio del desierto.

¿Cuántos alcaides hay en España que donen o renuncien a su salario como afirmas? ¿Concejales?

La democracia pagada y bien pagada es un negocio, y te costará convencerme con pruebas, aún que te dejo agradecido que lo intentes. 

Un saludo y buen día.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días: Unas breves líneas para comentaros que estaré un tiempo fuera del hilo. NO creo que sea necesario dar motivos... aunque es probable que prefiera leer a Asimov a algunas de las últimas cosas que he leído por aquí. SÍ que volveré a reactivar mi Blog en Rankia y donde la moderación funciona de forma perfecta y NO como en este foro. Dejo el hilo abierto y espero que siga siendo un buen lugar de debate.

Y os dejo esto...

Ray Dalio and central banks turn to gold, prepare for crisis

Saludos.


----------



## Pintxen (27 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> No niego tus palabras, pero hablame de porcentajes totales, no de oasis en medio del desierto.
> 
> ¿Cuántos alcaides hay en España que donen o renuncien a su salario como afirmas? ¿Concejales?
> 
> ...



Ahí tienes razón, es algo sistémico, que la gente honrada, por mucha buena voluntad que tenga jamás llegará a puestos de poder.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (27 Nov 2019)

Ay, que sería del mundo online sin los ofendiditos. En fin, pues nada, que le vaya a usted muy bien. ha sido un placer leerle. 

Un saludo.


----------



## estupeharto (27 Nov 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Si a gobernantes te refieres a presidentes de gobierno estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero si te refieres a políticos de cualquier envergadura no lo estoy, ya que hay ciertas corrientes políticas con las que te quedarías sorprendido (a bien). Me refiero a niveles más locales, alcaldías y concejalías de miembros de algunas formaciones políticas, algunos de ellos conozco en persona y que no coinciden con la descripción que tú das. Si quieres que afine un poco más conozco a gente que milita en BILDU y en las CUP que obstentan puestos de alcaldes y concejales en ayuntamientos y no cobran ni un céntimo por el trabajo que realizan, donan toda su asignación a la formación política a la que pertenecen y así evitan la dependencia financiera de sus formaciones políticas.
> Puedes estar más o menos de acuerdo con sus corrientes políticas, pero esta forma de funcionar te debería dar que pensar, ya que trabajan tanto o más que cualquier alcalde o concejal pero sin ver un puto euro. Eso es hacer política por vocación, y repito, con más o menos acierto, pero es algo que los principales partidos estatales no hacen.
> Si no me crees acércate por Cataluña y Euskadi, moléstate en conocer a gente cercana a estas sensibilidades políticas (aunque no coincidas con ellas) y verás una realidad diferente de la que conoces.
> Sé que no lo harás y seguidamente me pondrás a parir, pero créeme es así.
> Un saludo.



Bueno, pero eso es de cara a la galería.
Lo que ganan no te lo van a decir.

Y por otro lado, lo que importa también son las políticas que hagan.
O sea, unos que no roben (que a saber) pero destruyan la sociedad en 4 días, tampoco valen.
Cuidado con los lumbreras que acaban desgraciando lo que tocan.
Mientras no haya transparencia y justicia, seguirán expoliándonos.


----------



## esseri (27 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Unas breves líneas para comentaros que estaré un tiempo fuera del hilo. NO creo que sea necesario dar motivos... aunque es probable que prefiera leer a Asimov a algunas de las últimas cosas que he leído por aquí. SÍ que volveré a reactivar mi Blog en Rankia y donde la moderación funciona de forma perfecta y NO como en este foro. Dejo el hilo abierto y espero que siga siendo un buen lugar de debate.
> 
> Y os dejo esto...
> 
> ...



Jojojo... ..."dejo el hilo abierto", dice...menudo taráo...  Lo de Asimov lo dijiste TÚ para REÍRTE Y MENOSPRECIAR una exposición seria de un forero k intentaba aportar como cualkier otro , como lo has hecho mil veces antes , so impresentable. Menos giros copernicanos, humo y espejos.

Pero wé...k ya está el parvulito venenoso haciéndose la víctima e intentando coaccionar y marginar a kien exponga sus mamarrachadas inaceptables, dando la talla de su altura moral *real*...se echaba en falta. Los comentarios del resto son indignos de leer o ciencia ficción...pero al tío mierda k no le reprochen sus intentos de coacción de Marujita enrrabietada si le diese un aire por ahí ( Es lo único k se ha hecho : Dejarte a solas con TUS acciones y menosprecio a otros...pues vas y lo cascas, chico , k éso se aprende a no hacerlo a los seis años...o a k te echen en cara tus malos modos y mala fe, personaje ).

Pero bueno...nada nuevo. Ya lo hiciste, por tus santos kojonex jubilados al forero de ElDoradoCoins pork hiciste del hilo de intercambio de metales un escaparate a tus tiradas de pisto particulares : Llamaste a boicotearle y hundirle el txiringo , vaya tela, por el mero hecho de invitar educadamente a continuar un oftópic gigantesco a otro hilo , nada más k éso, para k los demás pudiesen seguir a sus tareas. Afortunadamente tu influencia de cobarde caprichoso e insensato no lo consiguió...pero por mucho perjuicio personal, económico o hasta familiar k hubieses ocasionado, te habría sudado la poya de arriba a abajo limpiarte literalmente el ojete con el trabajo de akel hombre si hubiese habido tontos suficientes k siguieran tu siroco narcisista marca de la casa , y sin la menor vergüenza. Afortunadamente no fue así.

Lo mejor para gente como tú...dejarla a solas con sus hechos. Sólo cuando el desprecio dirigido a otros se les da la vuelta y se kedan a solas con las "coskillas" de sus propias gracietas - insisto, sólo te he reprochado tus actos e invitado a hacer lo k tú mismo proponías...nada más...así k das tu propia medida - comienzan a entender lo inapropiado del asunto ( de hecho y en ese caso ya, no sólo a empatizar , sino a magnificarlo enfermizamente ) ...aunke intenten apañarlo por los cerros de Úbeda, faltaría piú. No das para más.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2019)

# esseri: Eres un PEDAZO de SINVERGÜENZA y más que FALSO. A Eldorado hace años que le compro y que lo recomiendo. Cierto que en una ocasión tuve un desencuentro con él propiciado por una tercera persona, pero después nos arreglamos sin mayores problemas.

Y vete a TOMAR POR CULO, HIJO DE PUTA (y lo siento por tu madre...).


----------



## esseri (27 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # esseri: Eres un PEDAZO de SINVERGÜENZA y más que FALSO. A Eldorado hace años que le compro y que lo recomiendo. Cierto que en una ocasión tuve un desencuentro con él propiciado por una tercera persona, pero después nos arreglamos sin mayores problemas.
> 
> Y vete a TOMAR POR CULO, HIJO DE PUTA (y lo siento por tu madre...).



No seas injusto, onvrecito...con lo agradecida k kedó la tuya con mis favores... 

JOJOJO !!!...menudo elemento !   No pierdas los papeles, k "te se ve" la patita, anda...

Claro k a Eldorado le compras hace siglos, plimplín... precisamente por ello , mayor muestra del personaje k eres cuando te da la pataleta parvulita , no cabe - k por alguna patológica razón crees k todo diox está obligado a soportar - . Llamaste al boikot gacia él *a todo el foro y* *por puro capricho *, impresentable...cosa k el hombre respondió con la mayor elegancia y corriendo un velo sobre tus delirios, como tantos otros. Deja de atrofiar la realidá, idiota, k todo el personal metalero asistió a akellas miserables argucias...iwal k a otras cuantas. Si tú prefieres estas estridencias a arreglar algo k es cosa tuya y k un crío de 8 años ventilaría en dos minutos...allá tus tolerías, chico...pero a mí no me invites al baile.

Por cierto, NUNCA miento , es un -otro - puto error de serie. Jódete y lo roes...k es cosita tuya.

Va...recuerdos a mami


----------



## Seronoser (27 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Cómo podemos explicar esto de un modo digerible?
> 
> ¿Por que todo empieza a irse al guano, y las acciones USA no solo se salvan de la quema, si no que buscan cada semana nuevos máximos?
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo al 99%, aunque sólo discrepo en una cosa.
Usa no es quien dispone del mayor numero de millonarios, ni de personas influyentes. Es China.
Otra cosa es que los mass media que se siguen en Europa y Usa, ensalcen el mundo anglosajón. Pero el mundo está cambiando a marchas forzadas.

Para mí la batalla se juega a tres bandas: Usa, China, Rusia. Y éstos dos últimos han acercado muchísimo sus posiciones, comerciales, económicas y de colaboración. La influencia China ya es brutal, y nadie puede pararla.

1. China:

Le han dicho a Usa que le aceptaban el órdago de aranceles...y ya hemos visto como todos han reculado; Le han dicho a Usa que ojito con hacer algo en Irán, que ellos van a seguir comprando su petróleo y no tolerará un ataque...y la situación se ha calmado, al menos de momento; Le han dicho a los occidentales que o controlan Hong Kong, o entran a saco...y la poli ya está incluso disparando balas reales; Han invertido en lugares como África, o Ucrania, y ya poseen más de un 15% de las tierras fértiles ucranianas, arrendadas por 50 años. 

2. Rusia:

Han expulsado a los americanos de Siria, quedando como salvadores de la población, porque son los únicos que han luchado contra los terroristas islámicos que Turquía y Usa han dejado entrar por la frontera siria; Le han parado los pies a Turquía cuando quería masacrar el norte sirio y a los kurdos, y Usa mirando y en retirada; Le han quitado (aunque era suyo), Crimea a Ucrania y ni dios ha rechistado; Le van a quitar el Donbass a Ucrania, y Usa chitón. 

Y ojo a todos los millones de metros cuadrados a los que Rusia tiene acceso hoy gracias a la subida de la temperatura global. Gas, petróleo, tierras raras, minerales, etc, etc. Recordemos que el 60% de la costa del Ártico es Rusa. Las vías comerciales se van a abrir en breve.
Eso sí, siempre saldrán los listos de turno diciendo aquello de: "Rusia tiene el mismo PIB que España" jaja.

3. Usa:

Situación complicada. En mi opinión Trump está siendo listo...y está dejando de abarcar todo el mundo como escenario de operaciones, soltando lastre. Lo de Siria ha sido un escándalo...pero ha sido lo más práctico que podían hacer. 
La burbuja de la deuda va a saltar en cualquier momento, y se está protegiendo. Pero la influencia americana cada vez es menor, aunque el dólar todavía sigue muy muy fuerte. No sé si acabarán invadiendo Irán, no creo que tengan huevos ni que sea realmente útil.

4. Europa:

Ayyyy Europa...en manos anglosajonas...está muerta.

Si Rusia y China acumulan oro...será por algo.


----------



## estupeharto (27 Nov 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> .....
> Si Rusia y China acumulan oro...será por algo.



Rusia, China, y todos los que pueden.


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Unas breves líneas para comentaros que estaré un tiempo fuera del hilo. NO creo que sea necesario dar motivos... aunque es probable que prefiera leer a Asimov a algunas de las últimas cosas que he leído por aquí. SÍ que volveré a reactivar mi Blog en Rankia y donde la moderación funciona de forma perfecta y NO como en este foro. Dejo el hilo abierto y espero que siga siendo un buen lugar de debate.
> 
> Y os dejo esto...
> 
> ...



No es necesario que dejes de participar porque te parezcan tonterías lo que escribo, basta con que me pongas en ignorados. Así te ahorras tiempo en leerme y lo puedes dedicar a Asimov, yo me ahorro tus comentarios despectivos y el resto se evita leer polémicas que estropean el hilo. No creo que los demás floreros merezcan que dejes de aportar al hilo por algo que puedes solucionar fácilmente.

Respecto a la moderación, lo bueno que tiene burbuja es que no existe prácticamente haciendo de este lugar uno de los pocos sitios sin censura. La moderación la hace cada uno con el botón de ignorar. Si quieres censura o moderación este no es el foro adecuado.

Saludos!

Aprovecho para dejar un par links:


UPDATE 1-China's Oct net gold imports via Hong Kong lowest in three months

Siguen disminuyendo las importaciones chinas desde Hong kong pero aumentan desde Shanghái y otras zonas de las que no facilitan datos.

Gold to be Gifted to Every Bride, Per New Government Scheme

El gobierno indio regalará 10 gr de oro por la primera boda. Entiendo que quieren que se compre el oro por los cauces que establece el esquema de monetización del oro que tienen en marcha


----------



## Seronoser (27 Nov 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Rusia, China, y todos los que pueden.



Recuerda que España no...hemos vendido el 60% de las reservas de oro...


----------



## L'omertá (27 Nov 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Unas breves líneas para comentaros que estaré un tiempo fuera del hilo. NO creo que sea necesario dar motivos... aunque es probable que prefiera leer a Asimov a algunas de las últimas cosas que he leído por aquí. SÍ que volveré a reactivar mi Blog en Rankia y donde la moderación funciona de forma perfecta y NO como en este foro. Dejo el hilo abierto y espero que siga siendo un buen lugar de debate.
> 
> Y os dejo esto...
> 
> ...



No jodas y vuelve al rebaño que si entro en el hilo es por leerte.


----------



## tristezadeclon (27 Nov 2019)

Carolina del Sur a punto de unirse a Utah, Wyoming y Oklahoma como cuarto estado usano en el que el oro y la plata podrán ser usados como dinero legal con el q pagar en los comercios, pagar impuestos etc...

South Carolina Legal Tender Act Would Treat Gold and Silver as Money | The Libertarian Institute

por cierto, si alguno quiere ver la portada de The world in 2020 de "The economist", q se pase por la última página del hilo de las conspiranoias sobre el petrodolar y la geopolítica mundial


----------



## Jake el perro (27 Nov 2019)

Entre un soberano 317,16 € y una onza 1 348,96 € ¿ siempre es más caro un soberano ?


----------



## tristezadeclon (27 Nov 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Entre un soberano 317,16 € y una onza 1 348,96 € ¿ siempre es más caro un soberano ?



un soberano contiene 7.32 gramos de oro, por lo que el gramo sale a 43.33€, mientras q una onza troy contiene 31.1 gramos por lo q el gramo sale a 43.37 euros, o sea q ambos salen a 43.3 euros el gramo, no hay apenas diferencia


----------



## Muttley (27 Nov 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Entre un soberano 317,16 € y una onza 1 348,96 € ¿ siempre es más caro un soberano ?



Si la diferencia es casi nula...yo compraba soberanos. 
Si luego quieres vender te da versatilidad y puedes hacerlo escalonadamente.
Los rangos más pequeños de una onza suelen ser más caros por gramo...y este no es el caso. 
Goldsilver.be? Es de confianza.


----------



## paketazo (27 Nov 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Entre un soberano 317,16 € y una onza 1 348,96 € ¿ siempre es más caro un soberano ?



Como norma general y en bullion, a mayor peso de oro puro más nos acercamos a spot, y viceversa.

Por consiguiente una onza de un kruger será más barato que dos onzas de 1/2, y estas más baratas que 4 de 1/4 y estas más baratas que 10 de 1/10 aun que todas al final contengan el mismo oro fino.

Si lo piensas es lógico, ya que da más trabajo hacer dos monedas que una, cuatro que dos y 10 que cuatro.

El caso del soberano es estupendo para los que solo buscan bullion de oro, pues son en relación con las onzas las que mejor spot tienen o suelen tener en moneda pequeña.

Yo hubo un tiempo que encontré muy buenos precios en 2 rands que son monedas paralelas al soberano en peso y tamaño, y me pillé una buena "ristra" a precios por debajo del del soberano más barato. A veces incluso en moneda pequeña puedes "triunfar" si estás pendiente de lo que van poniendo a la venta.


----------



## Berciano230 (27 Nov 2019)

Tendría la misma salida que si acumulas oro puro? Esos 34€ de diferencia de 1/4 de onza frente un soberano merecen la pena? Saludos


----------



## grom (27 Nov 2019)

tastas dijo:


> El gasto en putas de los ERE que lo metieron en Salud, en Ayuda y Cooperación para el Desarrollo o eran cursos de Formación para desempleadas?
> 
> Taptap



Y el ejercito de apesebrad@s viviendo del feminismo y demas ismos?


----------



## estupeharto (27 Nov 2019)

Con ánimo de dejar los malos rollos, todos podemos equivocarnos.
Pensemos en las aportaciones positivas de un día, de otro, de las que todos nos beneficiamos y dejemos de lado otros comentarios en los que podamos no haber estado muy finos. Qué vamos a hacer! Nadie es perfecto. No siempre vamos a estar sembrados.

Los tags que salen al principio de cada tema, si no tengo mal entendido, sólo los puede borrar el que inició el hilo, en este caso Fernando.
Creo que estaría muy bien, Fernando, que no permitieras que se utilizaran para insultar a nadie. Es mi opinión.

Y nada, no nos calentemos mucho, que vamos a vivir 4 días y podemos pasarlo mejor 
No me suelo prodigar mucho en los thanxs, de vez en cuando, pero no siempre. No sé, si no, da la impresión de que hay que darle thanks a todo. Y aunque no se den, no quiere decir que no sea útil la información y que no se agradezca en silencio.

Así que aprovecho para agradeceros a todos vuestras valiosas aportaciones y esfuerzo por ayudar desinteresadamente.
Ya que estamos siendo expoliados y manipulados constantemente por las clases dirigentes y todos sus esbirros a sueldo y pagas, poder leer y compartir en sitios como este es un soplo de oxígeno fresco entre tanta inmundicia y mediocridad.
Lo dicho, fuera lo negativo y adelante!


----------



## paketazo (27 Nov 2019)

_«Lo importante no es mantenerse vivo sino mantenerse humano» 

«Ver lo que está delante de nuestros ojos requiere un esfuerzo constante» 

"Si la libertad significa algo, será, sobre todo, el derecho a decirle a la gente aquello que no quiere oír" _

Si Orwell siguiera vivo seguro se pasaría por este foro en más de una ocasión para echar una ojeada. Así que aun que tengamos mil diferencias entre todos nosotros, es suficiente tener una sola cosa en común para unirnos y caminar en la dirección correcta.

De la discusión sale la luz, la complacencia suele ser el alimento de la ignorancia.

Un placer poder compartir espacio y tiempo con todos Vds caballeros, si lo piensan un segundo, es más difícil que coincidamos aquí y ahora en la inmensidad del cosmos a que nos toque tres veces seguido el euromillón.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## estupeharto (27 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> .....
> Un placer poder compartir espacio y tiempo con todos Vds caballeros, si lo piensan un segundo, *es más difícil que coincidamos aquí y ahora en la inmensidad del cosmos a que nos tique tres veces seguido el euromillón*.
> 
> Buenas noches a todos.



hmmm , no sé yo....


----------



## esseri (27 Nov 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Los tags que salen al principio de cada tema, si no tengo mal entendido, sólo los puede borrar el que inició el hilo, en este caso Fernando.
> Creo que estaría muy bien, Fernando, que no permitieras que se utilizaran para insultar a nadie. Es mi opinión.



JUASSS !!!  ...Ni los había visto, vaya tela. 

K sigan ahí, sin problema. Aclaran mogollón de cosas...y ninguna de mi muñeco, por cierto.

Muy ido del tarro hay k estar para no verlo. K sigan, k sigan ahí,plís...


----------



## PLACOINS (27 Nov 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Tendría la misma salida que si acumulas oro puro? Esos 34€ de diferencia de 1/4 de onza frente un soberano merecen la pena? Saludos



Hola Berciano230 . Yo pienso que lo importante es , que una pieza sea auténtica, todo tiene y tendrá salida , sea una pieza con aleación o sin ella. Luego habrá quién le guste unas u otras. Un saludo


----------



## estupeharto (27 Nov 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Tendría la misma salida que si acumulas oro puro? Esos 34€ de diferencia de 1/4 de onza frente un soberano merecen la pena? Saludos



0,999 0,917 0,9 que son las más usuales, son las tres aceptables. Más blando y delicado o más resistente.
Al final lo que cuenta es la cantidad de oro. Y por tanto se tiene que fijar uno en el precio/Oz o precio/gr (de oro puro)

Es decir, si una moneda de 0,9 está a un precio/Oz más barato que una moneda 0,999, pues te sale más a cuenta.

A igualdad de precio, pues ya depende de las preferencias de cada uno. De la cantidad invertida. De lo que se valore tener diferentes monedas, etc.
Se supone que mientras más pureza, menos dudas en la cantidad de oro.
Y una más pequeña tendrá más facilidad de uso/cambio que una grande.
Las más reconocidas y aceptadas tendrán más fácil salida y el riesgo de que sea falsa se reduce al conocerla mejor.

Esos 34 € de diferencia que mencionas no sé muy bien a qué te refieres, pero si es en €/Oz, yo iría a por la mejor relación calidad/precio, o sea mejor relación €/Oz.

Se pueden conseguir buenos precios en monedas pequeñas también.


----------



## Berciano230 (27 Nov 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> 0,999 0,917 0,9 que son las más usuales, son las tres aceptables. Más blando y delicado o más resistente.
> Al final lo que cuenta es la cantidad de oro. Y por tanto se tiene que fijar uno en el precio/Oz o precio/gr (de oro puro)
> 
> Es decir, si una moneda de 0,9 está a un precio/Oz más barato que una moneda 0,999, pues te sale más a cuenta.
> ...



Mirando por ejemplo en coininvest hay dos euros gramo de diferencia si calcule bien, 46,2... gramo de 1/4 onza frente 44,3... gramo soberano.. personalmente me quedo con el 1/4


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (27 Nov 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Recuerda que España no...hemos vendido el 60% de las reservas de oro...



Bueno, España,.... más bien unos vendepatrias que se lo llevan calentito. Venden a su madre para redondear sus cuentas y negocios. Todo por la pasta, el ego y la poltrona. A saber quién hay detrás de semejantes personajes. Con lo que haga esta gente no se pueden echar cuentas. Están bien calados y el petardazo va a ser fuerte.

Pero en general, aquellos que velan por sus intereses de forma más legítima, sin trampa ni cartón, están comprando. Y es que con porrada de miles de millones de papelitos que están imprimiendo a diario y basando todo en acumular deuda....se ve venir que cualquier día la confianza hará pum y desencadenará un buen pitote.


----------



## estupeharto (27 Nov 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Mirando por ejemplo en coininvest hay dos euros gramo de diferencia si calcule bien, 46,2... gramo de 1/4 onza frente 44,3... gramo soberano.. personalmente me quedo con el 1/4
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Pero 1/4 de Oz de qué moneda? Porque 1/4 Oz es una cantidad en peso (7,776 gr). Pero luego dependerá de la pureza.
El soberano tiene pureza 0,917


----------



## Berciano230 (27 Nov 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero 1/4 de Oz de qué moneda? Porque 1/4 Oz es una cantidad en peso (7,776 gr). Pero luego dependerá de la pureza.
> El soberano tiene pureza 0,917



1/4 onza maple


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (28 Nov 2019)

Con precio de justo este momento, sale el maple a 46,43 y el soberano a 43,92, un 5,4 % más barato, que se traduce en *19,56 €* que vas a pagar más por esos 7,78 g
Ahí ya va el gusto. Si te gusta más el oro puro o si te da un poco más igual.
Una vez que tienes de diferentes purezas, ya te va dando igual eso, y te fijas en el precio, tipo de moneda para tener variedad, etc.

edito, que había un error en el sobrecoste


----------



## angel220 (28 Nov 2019)

Hola buenas, alguien piensa sinceramente que en espacio breve de tiempo, mínimo después elecciones USA van ha llegar aun acuerdo USA- China?
Ayer firmo DT, la ley S. 1838, la "Ley de Derechos Humanos y Democracia de Hong Kong de 2019", creéis que los chinos tragaran sin mas y se sentaran hablar de comercio, cuando y como la otra parte quiera, como si nada?, aunque en política todo es posible .Saludos

P.D.: Daros cuenta que en los últimos meses, sin estar lo antes comentado encima la mesa, todo han sido noticias intencionadas Fake sobre un mínimo acuerdo, y ahora si se van asentar sin mas a firmar el acuerdo los chinos, creo que seria humillante para ellos, reconociendo que se puede interferir directamente en su soberanía, lo dicho antes todo es posible pero creo que mas es no que si en este caso, y en caso de búsquedas de apoyo con terceros países estos deberían mojarse y elegir uno u otro lado y ninguno son dos cualquiera.


----------



## Schopenhart (28 Nov 2019)

Como dice stupeharto, creo que os tenéis que arreglar, este hilo es una perla junto con el de "reventar en cualquier momento", es lo único que nos queda en burbuja, último bastión de la libertad de expresión. Qué decís. Rankia da un poco de grima, a mí me entra manía persecutoria, los banners hablan en el foro, ya me entendéis.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Nov 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Hola buenas, alguien piensa sinceramente que en espacio breve de tiempo, mínimo después elecciones USA van ha llegar aun acuerdo USA- China?
> Ayer firmo DT, la ley S. 1838, la "Ley de Derechos Humanos y Democracia de Hong Kong de 2019", creéis que los chinos tragaran sin mas y se sentaran hablar de comercio, cuando y como la otra parte quiera, como si nada?, aunque en política todo es posible .Saludos
> 
> P.D.: Daros cuenta que en los últimos meses, sin estar lo antes comentado encima la mesa, todo han sido noticias intencionadas Fake sobre un mínimo acuerdo, y ahora si se van asentar sin mas a firmar el acuerdo los chinos, creo que seria humillante para ellos, reconociendo que se puede interferir directamente en su soberanía, lo dicho antes todo es posible pero creo que mas es no que si en este caso



Pues quién sabe qué puede pasar. Puede pasar una cosa y la contraria, tal como está la cuerda de estirada.
Cada uno mirará por su interés a medio plazo, a ninguno le conviene debilitarse con confrontaciones pero tampoco ser o parecer dócil o dar muestras de debilidad.

Yo lo que veo es que la cuerda está muerta en vida. Cada uno estira un poco y la pobre sobrevive como puede. Es fuerte la cabrona pero le cuelga demasiado peso ya.
Si no es una cosa será otra.

Parece una carrera de camellos, lentos, pero que cada vez están todos más cerca de la meta.
Y los camellos son el petróleo, la deuda, los papelitos, la superpoblación, la corrupción, el saqueo, la contaminación, recursos, hartazgo,..... 

Claro, siempre hay gente que dice, "llevamos no se cuántos años oyendo lo mismo y blablabla"... Pero lo cierto es que eso no contradice lo anterior ni soluciona nada. La realidad continua


----------



## Desconocido (28 Nov 2019)

Schopenhart dijo:


> creo que os tenéis que arreglar



El botón de ignorar es tu amigo. Yo hace tiempo que le tengo ignorado porque sus k me hacían sangrar los ojos.
Fernando, valoro mucho tus comentarios. No te vayas.


----------



## esseri (28 Nov 2019)

Vaya , vaya...el enfermo mental ha borrado sus grafittis de puro frenopático. Una auténtica pena , aunke de lo más clarificador k ha posteáo el prenda en este hilo.


----------



## Berciano230 (28 Nov 2019)

Pienso que el respeto es lo ultimo que debe faltarse y últimamente se lee de todo menos de oro y plata.  


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Nov 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Pienso que el respeto es lo ultimo que debe faltarse y últimamente se lee de todo menos de oro y plata.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Los enfados recurrentes de Fernando forman parte de la ideosincrasia de su hilo. Cuando no le gusta algo amenaza con dejar de escribir:




La solución es bien fácil y está en sus manos: dar al botón de ignorar para evitar enfados y malos rollos por leer lo que no le interesa o a los foreros que no le caigan bien. Yo no voy a dejar de escribir en hilo ni a aceptar chantajes para dejar de escribir porque si no no escribe el.
Por mi parte dejo aquí el off topic "enfado de Fernando"

Saludos!


----------



## paketazo (28 Nov 2019)

Nuevo tirón de orejas a España: S&P rebaja PIB al 2% y eleva el paro al 14%

Hace pocos días os recalcaba que hicierais todo lo posible por conservar vuestros empleos si son "generosos" con vosotros (calidad y salario)

Vienen tiempos complicados. Lo comentaba con @fernandojcg , y coincidíamos en una perspectiva pareja al respecto.

EL sentido común nos aleja de la visión "tradicional" del estado de bienestar, y nos acerca a una situación de precariedad social inminente debido a la próxima carencia de empleos de calidad (no hablo de ser probador de colchones por 2000€ mes, hablo de un empleo más o menos seguro con un salario que nos de para subsistir)

Si nos detenemos a pensar lo que ha cambiado en 45 años, creo que a primera vista todos daremos por sentado que hemos mejorado...pero habría que coger con pinzas esa sentencia:

¿en que hemos mejorado y por qué así lo pensamos?

hemos pasado de una situación de servicios social mínima a una con muchas necesidades cubiertas, eso es cierto, pero ¿y el costo?

¿cual era la deuda de un español hace 45 años y cual es ahora?

os dejo un recorte del cinco dias:
________________________________________________________________________________________________

_En* 2008, la deuda pública suponía una carga media de 9.511 euros por ciudadano*. 

Un año después, en 2*009, este indicador alcanzaba los 12.234 *euros por habitante. 

Llegado *2010, los pasivos suponían 13.913* euros por persona. 

En *2011 se produce un nuevo salto, hasta los 15.881* euros. 

Por su parte, el curso *2012 se zanjó con una deuda per cápita de 19.062 *euros.

A cierre de 2018, *la deuda por habitante ya es superior a los 25.000 euros*._
________________________________________________________________________________________________


Esto en una década señores...¿calidad de vida a costo de qué?...de pagar más de lo que tenemos.

Miremos algo más atrás:




En 1982...sí, sí...cuando naranjito...¡qué tampoco creo que se viviera mal comparado con hoy!...la deuda era de *834€* por españolito, y el salario medio era *149.400 pesetas * ... *900 euros redondeando*

En 2018 tenemos una deuda por españolito de *25.000€ y 2444 €* de salario medio ...

Resumiendo: Hace 37 un español pagaría su deuda con las arcas estatales con poco más de un mes de trabajo al año...hoy...en medio de esa tan cacareada calidad de vida, esa deuda precisaría de casi un año de trabajo para ser saldada.

No, no hemos creado un estado de bienestar, lo que hemos hecho ha sido gastar por encima de nuestras posibilidades... esto mismo podría haberse hecho en 1982 pero la coherencia era mayor, hoy en día con la patada adelante y la impresora a toda mecha, lo que hemos logrado es arruinarnos.

A mi no me engañan, pero por desgracia si lo hacen con millones de españoles que pagarán el pato de una mala gestión económica y sobre todo de despilfarro y excesos en una gestión dónde inflar presupuestos, dar pagas y regalar ayudas y subvenciones se ha convertido en el negocio del siglo.

Guardad bien ese pequeño tesoro que podáis tener, creo que lo vamos a necesitar y no podremos legarlo a hijos y nietos, y si me equivoco en lo que escribo, estaré aliviado y agradecido.

Buenas noches y un saludo a todos.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Nov 2019)

Pero no hemos vivido por encima de nuestras posibilidades.

Esa frase dicha así, que es como se repite, implicaría que hemos hecho algo de forma voluntaria, sin buen análisis previo y que la habríamos cagado.
Y en realidad, la mayoría, nos hemos limitado a trabajar, pagar y salir adelante.

Más bien, la frase adecuada, pero que no van a decir ni repetir por doquier, sería "los que dirigen el cotarro han arrastrado a todos a esta espiral de gasto exponencial" para, de ahí, poder "ellos" sacar buen lucro para ellos mismos y para el ejército de lacayos necesarios que hacen posible el negocio.

... y claro, ahora nos pasan el muerto con frases como la comentada.


----------



## Berciano230 (28 Nov 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero no hemos vivido por encima de nuestras posibilidades.
> 
> Esa frase dicha así, que es como se repite, implicaría que hemos hecho algo de forma voluntaria, sin buen análisis previo y que la habríamos cagado.
> Y en realidad, la mayoría, nos hemos limitado a trabajar, pagar y salir adelante.
> ...



Desgraciadamente la historia siempre ha sido así el pueblo ahogado trabajando y los “poderosos robando” y sangrando al pueblo.. pero mientras haya futbol y fiesta no pasa nada, nosotros felices..


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## esseri (28 Nov 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Desgraciadamente la historia siempre ha sido así el pueblo ahogado trabajando y los “poderosos robando” y sangrando al pueblo.. pero mientras haya futbol y fiesta no pasa nada, nosotros felices..
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



De éso, nada. Esta sociedá , aunke no la haya hecho literalmente la borregada/pueblo... ha sido la k ha contado con su mayor participación. La mediocre y mangante clase politicucha es una expresión milimétrica del perfil ciudadano medio...y si no ha habido más mangoneo, por muchas lamentaciones k se den ahora, ha sido sencillamente porke no ha habido ocasión para todos.

El derroche de deuda, de esos ventipicomil pavos por barba , está pero k muy bien recibido por millones de sobrinitos,compadres, hamijos y vecinos en puestos clave del desmadre...aunke los ventitantosmil los deba igual el hijo de un parado o un marinero de altura k se pasa 11 meses al año fuera de casa...k una secretaria/o con todos los caprichos laborales , jornada intensiva y 2500 al mes. La cascada distributiva de fiat y sus cómplices necesarios es lo k tienen, k hay k repartir para k la bici se tenga en pie.

Personalmente, lo k llevo constatando décadas no es una sociedá más equilibrada...sino una donde cualkier mierda se puede pegar la vida padre y cualkier inútil, sin ser hijo de "nahide", llegar a casi cualkier puesto...ése sí es un rasgo social característico. Y éso es lo primero k se va a terminar...con lo k se avecina una sociedá más desasistida, sí...pero más justa. Esa sí va a tener más k ver con ese recurrente estereotipo del "pueblo bajo el yugo de los poderosos". De nuevo. Porke lo peor de todo es k con los innegables chanchullos del guión,k son ciento y la madre...las estructuras sociales/administrativas actuales son las más cercanas al criterio popular...de un pueblo k se ha encargado perfectamente de meter la mano al cazo en la medida de sus posibilidades.

Es jodido por la gente realmente humilde, a la k le ha tocado pagar el pato tanto en estos sistemas modelnos como en anteriores, ésos sí, más autoritarios y repartidos en petit comité...pero bueno, también estarán más preparáos y con más callo...y bien k se va a notar en un cada vez menos hipotético reset. El verdadero drama será para las exclases medias de inútiles, trincones y enchufáos.

Entretenido va a estar ...ahí, pocas dudas.


----------



## Gin and Tonic (29 Nov 2019)

Hola, 
a partir de que cantidad de una misma moneda dejáis de comprar más? lo bueno siempre es tener un poco de todo, pero si lleváis mucho tiempo, al final acabáis acumulando siempre. 10/20/30 unidades de una 1oz???
Me imagino que en el oro no será un punto crítico, pero en el caso de la plata, rápidamente se pueden acumular grandes cantidades de una sola moneda....
gracias de antemano y espero que el hilo se mantenga vivo!!! joder que es de los buenos!!!


----------



## estupeharto (29 Nov 2019)

esseri dijo:


> .... La mediocre y mangante clase politicucha es una expresión milimétrica del perfil ciudadano medio...



No exactamente.
Mucha gente les ha apoyado, sí. Pero unos por interés otros por ignorancia, en general casi todos han sido engañados.

Lo que sí que no han sido capaces es de retirar el apoyo cuando se ha visto que los hechos posteriores no correspondían con las promesas previas.

Y con todo, a nivel individual se tiene las de perder.
¿Yo voy a ir a batirme el cobre después que durante décadas unos ladrones nos han jodido? (Por no utilizar calificativos de los más fuertes que haya, que es lo que son).

¿Para qué, para salir más escaldado todavía a nivel personal?

Y así muchos.
Sólo puedo aportar mi granito.
Pero conmigo que no cuenten para nada.
Y si tiene que reventar, que reviente.
Es la única forma de que se arregle algo.
La gente no lee, no piensa, se droga por boca, nariz, ojos, orejas y sangre.
Sólo queda pagar en carnes.
Y luego vendrá de nuevo el ciclo, borrón y cuenta nueva.
Los viejos que lo vivieron morirán.
Los nuevos, la mayoría volverán a ser ingenuos y utilizados... Y vuelta a empezar


----------



## esseri (29 Nov 2019)

Ni de lejos de acuerdo.

Acabas de ver cómo un pepito de libro k mete gas a la burbuja inmobiliaria eones por encima de la media, con casoplón de ciento y pico millones de pelas y olé, tras reclamar puño en alto patíbulo redentor para perfiles CALCÁOS al suyo mientras sus conciudadanos viven en pisos compartidos...va a llegar a la cúpula de gobierno. Éso no es engañar a nadie. Ahora mismo, ese par de tortolitos ya tienen una asistenta personal en el juzgado denunciando sus mangoneos laborales...y acabarán , tras el par de legislaturas de rigor, en un puestazo de seis cifras sí o sí en la energética de turno...para vivir su treintena de vida restante a ritmo de potentáos con sus críos estudiando en Harvard ( por cierto, en compañía y/o reparto con su señora, la Charo de turno ascendida en la jerarkía de su nirvana feminista a golpe de vulva ...y no es la primera ). K éso ocurra...da para llamarse a engaño a kien lo favorece ?

Más de una decena de millones de españoles ( buena parte de ellos, trincones de los ERES de mundo de piruleta y arco iris y otras yerbas ) votó al PSOE del hermanísimo Juan Guerra , k ya se llevaba la pasta a carretas no de puntillas, sino a golpe de portada televisiva ...TRAS confirmarse el envío de escuadrones terroristas a atentar al País Vasco en los 80, se dice fácil. Prácticas de la Argentina de Videla pagadas con la cajita pública...igual k altos mandos de las fuerzas de seguridá condenados por inundar literalmente el País Vasco de drogas. Con los segundos...indultitos en cero coma...y a los dos hombres de paja de turno k estuvieron de breve paseíto en su cárcel PRIVADA por dedicar fondos reservados a prácticas TERRORISTAS , uno de ellos UN MI-NIS-TRO , cágate, lorito...se les despidió en la puerta del talego con rositas en la mano y vítores. Y ÉSO NO ES ENGAÑAR A NADIE. Igual k todo el reparto de fiat k lleva dándose desde las admin públicas desde entonces, en un escenario con millones de parados , diferentes crisis de la mayor magintud, etc . Toda esa gente NO HA SIDO ENGAÑADA ( Otra cosa han sido, y ya lo remarcaba en el primer post , la legión de desheredados ajenos al guateque en alguna de sus expresiones, k son muchas...pero ésa no es la mayoría ni de lejos ).

El timo fue el Euro. A éso sí k fue enviada una población ignorante a empufarse de cabeza y condenar a su país a ser un pelele ante los acreedores pa´los restos. Pero la ciudadanía española ha respaldado/minimizado con perfecto conocimiento de causa practicas castuzas del peor cariz k se pueda imaginar. Repito, del peor k se pueda imaginar...literalmente, propias del tercer mundo, en plena Uropa Occidental. Decir k esa gente fue estafada a sus espaldas es un chiste malo. Pero wé...si akí lo de hacerse el longuis es deporte nacional...

Para ser condenada judicialmente, una estafa debe representar "ENGAÑO BASTANTE" en kien la haya sufrido. Yo entiendo k en las duras toke lloriqueo...pero TODAS las prácticas mangantes del despendole administrativo cañí se han comentado por los pasillos de las admin públicas durante decenios con la boquita pequeña - pero..."trinca y calla" - ...o en cualquier terraza veraniega con descojono CORAL condescendiente entre cubata y cubata. SER ESTAFADO , O ENGAÑADO... ES OTRA COSA...a otro perro con ese hueso.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Nov 2019)

Pero no son lo mismo.
Unos no dan para más y son manipulados.
Otros son más conscientes pero van a su interés.
Otros son conscientes, lo explican, como estamos haciendo aquí, pero no podemos hacer gran cosa y/o no nos da la gana de sacrificarnos por toda esta mierda 
Otros son tan cabeza huecas que se lo creen y apoyan las causas perdidas.

Y otros se lo llevan, expolian, destruyen, asesinan en vida.

No todos son iguales, ni en responsabilidad, ni en daños generados.


----------



## esseri (29 Nov 2019)

Nadie dice k sean lo mismo. Lo k digo y mantengo es k ese engaño y ésa "asincronía ética" no existen...PORK ESE perfil, el de esas Charomenistras cincuentonas k no saben ni hablar recién salidas de la pelu con su bolso de Versace de 4000 pavos...o zoquetes como el tontolaba Petazetas & mentirosos como el actual, k no venderían una escoba a un subnormal ...es CALCÁO al de triunfadoreh EN CUALQUIER BARRIO CAÑÍ.. CALCÁO AL DEDILLO. Los/las ves a paladas , metiéndose un pintxito y un Emilio Moro de 4 pavos porke yo lo valgo el viernes a las 2 y pìco de la tarde , de vacatas hasta el lunes y recién llegáos de su chollete de a 2500 jornada intensiva por rascársela ( y me la pela k sea en la admin pública o privada, pasta por éso, es pasta robada - A ALGUIEN - ...y kien la roba, lo sabe ).

Recuerdo a la Botella de Aznar - otra...aunke en este ejemplo, bendita bocazas - diciendo en la tele , tras un acto con las juventudes de su propio partido...k los críos de 18 tenían k estar ESTUDIANDO , no orientando su destino profesional especificamente a la política. Akí , Y CON CARACTER GENERAL, el k no ha trincáo...ES PORKE NO HA PODIDO.

Los k no dan para más, ya he dicho y repito k son una lástima. Pero también te digo K SUBNORMALES,no hay tantos.


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Nov 2019)

Mysteriöser Käufer schließt große Optionswetten über 4.000-Dollar-Gold ab
Un inversor desconocido apuesta 1,75 millones de dólares en opciones del mercado de futuros a que el oro subirá a 4.000 dólares en los próximos 18 meses.

O tiene información privilegiada o se ha flipado bastante...


----------



## estupeharto (29 Nov 2019)

esseri dijo:


> ... Los k no dan para más, ya he dicho y repito k son una lástima. Pero también te digo K SUBNORMALES,no hay tantos.



Pues para mí es el % mayor de los posibles grupos de los que estamos hablando.
Seguido de cerca por el de capullos arrastrados para vivir del cuento. Y entre los dos, para mí, suman del 80 al 90 % del total.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Nov 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Mysteriöser Käufer schließt große Optionswetten über 4.000-Dollar-Gold ab
> Un inversor desconocido apuesta 1,75 millones de dólares en opciones del mercado de futuros a que el oro subirá a 4.000 dólares en los próximos 18 meses.
> 
> O tiene información privilegiada o se ha flipado bastante...



Y/o tiene papelitos a espuertas


----------



## timi (29 Nov 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Mysteriöser Käufer schließt große Optionswetten über 4.000-Dollar-Gold ab
> Un inversor desconocido apuesta 1,75 millones de dólares en opciones del mercado de futuros a que el oro subirá a 4.000 dólares en los próximos 18 meses.
> 
> O tiene información privilegiada o se ha flipado bastante...



o le gusta tocar la bateria ,,,,


----------



## Forcopula (29 Nov 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y/o tiene papelitos a espuertas



Y quiere conseguir aún más jajaja

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Nov 2019)

German Central Bank: Gold Is the Bedrock of Stability for the International Monetary System

Buen artículo con declaraciones de diferentes bancos centrales europeos respecto al papel del oro como base del sistema financiero. Francia ha adecuado sus lingotes al estándar y renovado sus bóvedas para facilitar su auditoría. Repatriación de oro, compras... buen resumen de cómo están actuando los bancos centrales.


----------



## esseri (30 Nov 2019)

A cuenta de las repos. Sólo ambigüedá, ok...pero claro, incertidumbre y alerta, pues según éste, son una manifestación sistémica constante desde 2008 ( pastuki offshore k se niega a entrar en los recursos de reequilibro del sistema occidentalito , por muy a wevo k se lo pongan).

En Resumen : Inhibición bankster ...y , o morteradas de la FED cada vez mayores o bloqueo.

( Por cierto, éste se refiere repetidamente y ya a cara descubierta a un sistema monetario global optimizado por y para el "Eurodólar"...con lo k las implicaciones fuera de ese ámbito pueden estar *realmente* afectando a una China realmente hasta los mismísimos por pagar el pato de una fiesta k no es la suya...nada de paripé a dos bandas con USA y su show arancelario, etc )


----------



## timi (30 Nov 2019)

dejo este programa de Max kaiser

"Las economías estadounidense y mundial se convirtieron en auténticos cadáveres"- Videos de RT

creo que no estaba y es interesante,,, buenas tardes


----------



## Forcopula (30 Nov 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Mysteriöser Käufer schließt große Optionswetten über 4.000-Dollar-Gold ab
> Un inversor desconocido apuesta 1,75 millones de dólares en opciones del mercado de futuros a que el oro subirá a 4.000 dólares en los próximos 18 meses.
> 
> O tiene información privilegiada o se ha flipado bastante...



No paro de darle vueltas a esto.. porque hacer esa apuesta en lugar de gastarte esa cantidad en oro si sabes que va a subir?

Cuánto le reportará esa apuesta sí la gana y cuánto pierde si no sucede lo que espera? Porque el riesgo de comprar el oro es bastante bajo..

Posiblemente sea una pregunta tonta por falta de conocimientos financieros, pero me da mucha curiosidad el tema

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (30 Nov 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> No paro de darle vueltas a esto.. porque hacer esa apuesta en lugar de gastarte esa cantidad en oro si sabes que va a subir?
> 
> Cuánto le reportará esa apuesta sí la gana y cuánto pierde si no sucede lo que espera? Porque el riesgo de comprar el oro es bastante bajo..
> 
> ...



yo también le he dado vueltas , quien dice que no esta invertido en físico hasta las trancas?


----------



## muhammad_ali (30 Nov 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> No paro de darle vueltas a esto.. porque hacer esa apuesta en lugar de gastarte esa cantidad en oro si sabes que va a subir?
> 
> Cuánto le reportará esa apuesta sí la gana y cuánto pierde si no sucede lo que espera? Porque el riesgo de comprar el oro es bastante bajo..
> 
> ...



Si acierta multiplica por muchas veces lo invertido, si no acierta lo pierde todo.

Igual tiene posiciones cortas en futuros y se cubre con opciones por si sube


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Nov 2019)

Forcopula dijo:


> Cuánto le reportará esa apuesta sí la gana y cuánto pierde si no sucede lo que espera? Porque el riesgo de comprar el oro es bastante bajo...



Si no llega a los 4.000 lo pierde todo, si no depende del precio:



También puede venderlas antes si la apuesta tiene posibilidades de cumplirse más adelante. Si comienza a subir el oro esa apuesta tiene más valor que ahora y puede sacar rendimiento vendiendoselo a otro inversor.


----------



## esseri (30 Nov 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pues para mí es el % mayor de los posibles grupos de los que estamos hablando.
> Seguido de cerca por el de capullos arrastrados para vivir del cuento. Y entre los dos, para mí, suman del 80 al 90 % del total.



No...pero un NO rotundo, no me cabe otra respuesta. Y ya te he mostrado en los posts anteriores hechos contundentes perfectamente comprensibles Y ABSOLUTAMENTE CONOCIDOS por cualquier paleto...aún pillando como ejemplo uno digno de museo.

Insisto : El timo sin paliativos y con el k se toreó a la población, fue el EURO, diseñado por Alemania y expandido en cada país por los politicuchos k la nazifranquicia tuvo a bien colocar al efecto. Casualmente, ronda hace un par de días un hilo espléndido por el foro , a la altura de los míticos de antaño de absoluta recomendación - incluso el forero melchor rodríguez , habitual de "mas ir -" ó "la catástrofe en cifras" , se apunta , así k poco más que decir - . Como la navegación va por barrios y a mucha gente se le suelen traspapelar hilos de interés, dejo el link. El ratillo merece muy mucho la pena.

¿Qué es la Estafa del Euro?


----------



## esseri (1 Dic 2019)

Weno...éso es mucho creer.

Tienes varias comparativas específicas respecto a éso en el hilo linkado. Como crecimientos PREVIOS AL EURO del 5 / 7% de PIB anual, sólo por detrás de economías - entonces - tan prometedoras como la japonesa. Crecimientos parejos a la inflación, ok...pero es k en el desvarío de deuda, k es la clave actualmente de la impotencia cañí y lo será por muchísimo tiempo, las distancias de entonces y las de ahora son simplemente siderales.

Una posición deudora k de facto, y como apuntaba *antorob* aquí hace unos días, ya ha degenerado en una Hezpaña de dos velocidades. Los de la mamandurria en mayor o menor grado ( de una admin pública elefantiásica y sus extensiones directas E INDIRECTAS , k de hecho, fue la zanahoria politicucha en toda la Uropa del sur para el timo alemán )...y los desheredados. Y lo k nos queda por ver.


----------



## ciruiostar (1 Dic 2019)

Renunciar a tu propia moneda es equivalente a renunciar a tu soberanía, quedas atado de pies y manos a la voluntad de un ente foráneo si algo hicieron bien los anglos fue nunca meterse de lleno en la UE no son tontos sabían lo que significaba aceptar algo como el euro, era quedar atados de pies y manos a la voluntad de Alemania, lo que antes emitía el banco central de España y quedaba en forma de deuda interna, con el euro se volvió deuda externa con condiciones mucho más de difíciles de pagar por los intereses, y muy restringida a capacidad de obtención de crédito.


----------



## tastas (1 Dic 2019)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Renunciar a tu propia moneda es equivalente a renunciar a tu soberanía, quedas atado de pies y manos a la voluntad de un ente foráneo si algo hicieron bien los anglos fue nunca meterse de lleno en la UE no son tontos sabían lo que significaba aceptar algo como el euro, era quedar atados de pies y manos a la voluntad de Alemania, lo que antes emitía el banco central de España y quedaba en forma de deuda interna, con el euro se volvió deuda externa con condiciones mucho más de difíciles de pagar por los intereses, y muy restringida a capacidad de obtención de crédito.



Vamos a ver, ahora España se financia mucho más barato de lo que haría con la peseta porque cuenta con el respaldo de países que generan confianza.
Antes la única manera de "pagar" las deudas para los manirrotos gobiernos patrios era devaluando.
Hoy toca generar valor, controlar el gasto y robar un poco menos al incauto que atesora moneda fiat.

Taptap


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (1 Dic 2019)

Esseri, cambia la K por la Q pa variar.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Dic 2019)

No hay Black Friday para oz. de oro, no....


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (1 Dic 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> No hay Black Friday para oz. de oro, no....



Bueno, Coininvest ha estado esta semana regalando los costes de trasporte. Algo es algo...

Un saludo.


----------



## quaver (1 Dic 2019)

He léido en otro post gastos gratis en coininvest:


----------



## skipyy (1 Dic 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> No hay Black Friday para oz. de oro, no....



En el andorrano el krugerrand +2% spot, ya podía ser - 2%


----------



## estupeharto (1 Dic 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Los k no dan para más, ya he dicho y repito k son una lástima. Pero también te digo K SUBNORMALES,no hay tantos.






estupeharto dijo:


> Pues para mí es el % mayor de los posibles grupos de los que estamos hablando.
> Seguido de cerca por el de capullos arrastrados para vivir del cuento. Y entre los dos, para mí, suman del 80 al 90 % del total.





esseri dijo:


> No...pero un NO rotundo, no me cabe otra respuesta.



Creo que infravaloras ese % de gente que no da para más.

O hay falsificación electoral o es una realidad aplastante.

Hay mucha gente que vive del enchufito, la paga y demás, y esos votan a la partitocracia.
Pero es que esos tampoco dan para más.

Y luego hay una buena parte que trabaja en la privada y que mantienen todo el cotarro público. Y de esos una gran parte también vota a la partitocracia. Y no es porque estén con sus pagas públicas, sino porque no se enteran. 

Pan para hoy, pero miseria para mañana. Ya me dirás si mantener a esta mierda es de inteligentes.

Y de todos los que votan indepes, podemitas y mucha gente joven que tampoco está chupando del bote, ya me dirás si se enteran de algo. Cerebros comidos y servidos.


----------



## esseri (2 Dic 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Creo que infravaloras ese % de gente que no da para más.
> 
> O hay falsificación electoral o es una realidad aplastante.
> 
> ...



Es k para mí un gorrón es un gorrón, sea de la teta pública o no ( incluso, como ya he matizado en los posts de réplica, de las distintas extensiones INDIRECTAS de la cascada pública ). Para nada me quedo con el estereotipo del funci apesebrado...apesebrados hay muchos y en todas las jerarquías. Para mí la mayor trampa no es mamar de lo público, aunke en esencia puede ser el do de pecho del desvarío evidente en el contrato social ,ok...pero el equilibrio, el contrato social, está en cumplir tu parte. En tu familia,trabajo, etc. Cuando éso comienza a resquebrajarse, todo es ilusión, malabares, y milongas...aplicables a cada orden de la vida cotidiana en que se aplica. A mí la admin pública me la pela , lo k me puede importar en todo caso, es la sociedá.

Lo k comentaba trasciende administración pública, opciones políticas...a mí todo éso me la pela, para una valoración SOCIAL , es el comportamiento personal el k puede ayudar a acotar las cosas...por éso precisamente la demagogia, los imperativos, etc de los politicuchos no es k me rechinen, sino k son como una fanfarria en la habitación, porke ése juego no me afecta. Y en ese sentido, cualquier idiota , por mucho k lo sea, sabe k una administración pública k ha mandado 4 pistoleros yonkis a pegar unos tiros en la nuca a Bilbao o a poner un petardo en un bar de Hendaya es el colmo de la corrupción moral. Éso lo entiende un retarded...y me la zurce k quien respalde a quien se acoge a esas prácticas mame de un chollo público o no : Su inmoralidad es evidente y no tengo nada k recibir de todo ello. Pues bien, y espero acabar con este punto con ésto , pues le veo ya demasiadas vueltas : Respaldando a esa gentuza y sus artes , cuando todo éso era ya vox populi, millones de hezpañoles EN DOS CIFRAS...k ahora parece k a esa banda la vota/ba sólo el espíritu santo o 4 enchufáos en sus poltronas. Y, en cuanto al tema debatido...no hay diox k pueda afirmar k éso, antes, durante o después ( para mí ante semejante dislate , sencilla y personalmente no cabría más k un punto final ) , se haya respaldado desde el desconocimiento...porke no es cierto.

Para mí el franquismo , tan de moda ultimamente para hacer sangre, tiene muy mala prensa y probablemente con razón, ok...pero esa etapa de terrorismo de estado en Hezpaña la veo infinitamente más vergonzosa k una dictadura k se supone IMPUESTA a la población - o a gran parte de ella -...pues Franco se puso ahí por sus santos kojonex o al menos, como consecuencia de una guerra ...pero al GAL ? Al GAL y/o sus herederos lo respaldaron, con la boquita pequeña o con rosas en la mano y vítores a la puerta del talego, una millonada de hezpañoles, casi, o sin casi, la mitá de adultos con derecho a voto , con 2 cojonazos. Como para mamarme ahora milongas de epidemias de retraso mental y otras yerbas. Insisto : Para mí, engaño colectivo a la ciudadanía hezpañola, fue el Euro. Y por cierto...a los responsables de éso, también se les sigue respaldando por millones.

En fin...end ox topic por mis partex. Un saludo.


----------



## esseri (2 Dic 2019)

Bien...y k yo venía a hablar de mi libro y tal. 

Os acordais del"Paruela" el cachorrillo aventajado cañí de JPMorgan...y sus "bubbles y Antibubbles" ???

Pues aquí dejo otra entrega ( primera parte , petróleo...y segunda, Oro, con ,imo, traca "concetuál" final rotundamente categórica - dejo el time del vídeo ajustado y k luego cada cual se adminsitre, aunke está entero bien jugoso ). En fin...una interpretación de la situación acojonante , imo, viniendo de un castuzo , académico, e integrado en la cotidianeidá del Leviatán. Y más k el particular del Oro, me flixpa su certeza de k ésto es el fin de un superciclo y k los bancos centrales no sólo saben k su operativa es penosa...sino k están instalados en un txekeo integral voluntario de hasta dónde se puede llevar la "política monetaria" - léase desmadre de impresora ...antes de k reviente y a sabiendas de ello -.

A Japón, por ejemplo, lo da por amortizado y dice a las claras k con "política monetaria" simplemente no saldrá ya de ésta. Como suena.


----------



## paketazo (2 Dic 2019)

Por aquí todos conocemos en gran medida los métodos de expolio de los sistemas centralizados (llamados estados), tributos les llaman.

a) Tributos

1-Impuestos (directos e indirectos), perjudican en mayor medida a la clase media y baja sobre la clase alta.

2-Tasas (perjudican al grueso de la masa social, pero sobre todo a las clases más desfavorecidas o en situación de precariedad económica)

3-Contribuciones (perjudican al inversor ahorrador frente al despilfarrador, desincentivando inversión y ahorro)

b) Expolio encubierto.

1-Inflación (tipo de robo o estafa respaldada por los estados centrada en empobrecer al ciudadano con el paso del tiempo)

2-Devaluaciones monetarias, e intervenciones de depreciación monetaria en el mercado internacional. (Supuestamente empleadas para potenciar el comercio internacional y "engrasar" las balanzas de pagos...en realidad sirven para empobrecer al ciudadano y su valor/trabajo frente a otras economías)

3-Legislaciones contranatura (aquí me permito el lujo de incidir principalmente en acciones legislativas que impiden al ciudadano emprender negocios lucrativos, perder competitividad frente a terceros, o impedirle aprovecharse de ventajas comparativas) tenemos los ejemplos de las PAC, dónde se reducen producciones agrícolas y ganaderas, cuotas pesqueras limitadas en favor de otros países etc.

Un país gobernado desde fuera es un país sin gobierno.

La creación de la moneda única ha sido un engaño que ha permitido a centoeuropa hacerse con el control de una basta extensión de territorios y personas a costo 0.

La unión hace la fuerza, pero diluye la personalidad y el poder individual, colectivizando generalmente los problemas y "expropiando" virtudes.

¿por que Suiza jamás se planteó incorporarse a la UE?

¿Motivo de que GB no renunciase a la libra?

Esto es como vivir en una casa de aldea solo con una gran finca...pocos suelen molestar...si nos vamos a vivir solos a un piso, pues aparecen problemas derivados de terceros (derramas, ruidos, zonas comunes)...si a parte de vivir en un piso lo compartimos con 3 más, esos problemas se multiplican y obligan a normas de convivencia cada vez más restrictivas (horarios, prohibiciones, normas básicas de higiene...)

Pues ahora imaginaros compartiendo un piso de 80m con 4 personas más, pero que las normas las dicte una persona que no vive en ese piso, si no es una casa de campo lujosa.

Eso es la Unión europea, eso es depender de un estado sin poder de decisión, y que usa su "mínimo" poder para "robar" en la medida de lo posible.

Mirad una nómina, revisad la cuenta a dónde os pasan el autónomo, mirad un ticket del supermercado, pedid factura en una gasolinera, hablad con un gestor de herencias, o preguntad a un venezolano sobre su poder adquisitivo en Caracas...

Hemos nacido para servir a una causa, y esa causa no es otra que convertirnos en siervos de un sistema que actúa con intereses independientes al bien común de los integrantes que lo forman y alimentan.

La clave es mantener la individualidad e integrarla en un todo, si no, la voz de unos pocos se escuchará por encima de unos muchos, ahogados en un sistema que ni comprenden ni saben hacia dónde les lleva.

Los acontecimientos en la vieja Europa se suceden hacia un destino "oscuro", no va a venir nadie a salvarnos de nuestra propia hipocresía, y lo único que pensamos tenemos "una moneda fuerte", no es más que una artimaña sobrevalorada en un sistema de tipos de cambio manipulados por el gran coloso al que servimos pleitesía ... recemos para que a ese coloso no le falte lo que necesita, por que seremos los primeros en levantarnos una mañana cubiertos de fango y heces, y esa "prepotencia" de la vieja Europa, será solo un recuerdo plasmado en libros de historia.

Buena semana, como este es un hilo de oro, olvidad lo que habéis leído hasta ahora de este post, y quedaros con esta gráfica.




El chart en semanal pinta regular dentro de la tendencia alcista, en semanal vemos que estamos a nada de romper ese micro suelo sobre 1450$, es muy posible ir a buscar apoyo en la tendencia principal que estaría aprox. sobre 1370$-1390$, precios que de verse serían oportunidad para aumentar ajuar.


----------



## esseri (2 Dic 2019)

Leyendo, me sorprenden algunos timmings y/o "percepciones de himbersión" futuras.El Oro tiene mucha pinta de ser un agente importante en el contexto monetario post-impresora. EN el vídeo de un par de posts más arriba, como en tantas otras referencias, se defiende con claridá cristalina...pero vamos, k en nuestro fuero interno, muchos lo hemos interpretado así.

Pero ojo...si ésto llega a ser así, cosa k muchos en el hilo han deseado ( cuidáo con tus deseos, k lo mismo se cumplen ) , dudo horrores de k LEGALMENTE sus propietarios vayan a catar en su butxaka ESE status de protagonismo y aumento exponencial de valor - uno intermedio acorde a los intereses de la Castuza extractiva patria, seguro...pero éso será filfa...humo y espejos - . Si el Oro es integrado en el sistema monetario global, los telediarios no se abrirán con maltratadores de Charos indefensas ni chimeneas industriales jodiendo el planeta, sino con niños palmando de cáncer en hospitales sin luz porke el estado no tiene Oro...a causa de los avaros goldbugs, k no han querido entregarlo al "interés común" de una Admin txoriza k - y más en el caso de una Hezpaña con unas reservas de chiste - tardará cero,coma en intentar hacerse con todo el k haya en sus límites con todo el peso de su puta ley. Alguien duda de éso ? Realmente la gente cree k en un contexto propicio al metal...van a dejar k cualkier muerto de jambre sea el rey del mambo con unos tubos de onzas ?

Entiendo k en el contexto actual, una apuesta por el Oro no es una opción de himbersión como lo pueda ser una apuesta en bolsa, tocho o melones. El k crea k dar en la diana con ésto va a ser un paseo en barca hacia una vejez placentera , flipa. Para éso hará falta mucho más k ser poseedor.

Por cierto...el Oro es riqueza anónima y descentralizada siempre k no esté previamente asociada a los mecanismos de control de la Castuza. K no se olvide.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Dic 2019)

Es verdad....Andorrano hace Black....


----------



## angel220 (3 Dic 2019)

I HAVE NO DEADLINE ON CHINA DEAL AND IT MIGHT BE BETTER TO WAIT UNTIL AFTER NOVEMBER 2020 ELECTION

DT
sin poder confirmarlo documentalmente (sobre las 11)


----------



## paketazo (3 Dic 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> I HAVE NO DEADLINE ON CHINA DEAL AND IT MIGHT BE BETTER TO WAIT UNTIL AFTER NOVEMBER 2020 ELECTION
> 
> DT
> sin poder confirmarlo documentalmente (sobre las 11)



Payasos y bufones entreteniendo al gentío...risas y gritos, aplausos y abucheos...pasen y vean señores y señoras...

Los políticos hoy en día son capaces de estirar una situación absurda el tiempo que precisen ... incluso hasta palmarla.

Lo estamos viendo en España con elecciones que no nos llevan a ningún lado y que hacen que los que en teoría gobiernan estén locos por aprobar los presupuestos que les otorgan a sus mecenas las ventajas que les prometieron.

Del otro lado del charco es lo mismo...pero a lo grande...no en vano los mejores actores emigran siempre a hollywood ...mejores salarios y mayor proyección.

El que iba a construir una muralla, impedir la entrada de musulmanes, deportar a los emigrantes ilegales, repatriar las tropas desplegadas en oriente medio, frenar a china y sus manipulaciones monetarias, cerrar fronteras con Cuba, acabar con el Obamacare de ayuda médica gratuita, abandonar la OTAN...

Podría poner muchos más, pero bocachancla promete más que un niño la semana previa a los reyes magos.

Tenía dinero, tenía poder, tenía fama...¿que le falta a este personaje?...¿liarla parda?...¿como espera que le recuerde la historia?...

Un saludo y buen día


----------



## ElColgado (3 Dic 2019)

A ver. Cuando todo se valla al guano y España sea Venezuela 2.0 qué vais a hacer con vuestras monedas de oro. 

¿Vais a ir al supermercado a comprar con vuestras monedas? 

¿Vais a ir a las tiendas de compro oro para que os cambien las monedas por dinero?

No tenéis miedo de que os fichen y que os atraquen en casa o en la calle.

¿O vuestro plan es meter las monedas en las maletas y viajar a otro pais?

Es que no lo veo.


----------



## paketazo (3 Dic 2019)

ElColgado dijo:


> A ver. Cuando todo se valla al guano y España sea Venezuela 2.0 qué vais a hacer con vuestras monedas de oro.
> 
> ¿Vais a ir al supermercado a comprar con vuestras monedas?
> 
> ...



¿Pregunta a un venezolano si prefiere bolívares o plata para guardar en un cajón de casa?

¿Pregúntale si pudiera volver al pasado y cambiar sus cuentas bancarias por oro que haría?


¿Tu piensas que se va a ir a comprar pan a la tienda de la esquina con soberanos en la cartera?

El ahorro en metales preciosos es más viejo que mear de pie, llegado el momento se cambia por la moneda de curso, ya sea europea, americana, suiza o lo que se use.

¿ficharnos por que motivo?

¿Por haber invertido en metales?

Realmente no sé a dónde pretendes llegar, pero la liquidez del oro por ejemplo es altísima, y lo lleva siendo miles de años.

¿que prefieres guano con oro en el bolsillo? o ¿guano a secas?

Buen día


----------



## libertari (3 Dic 2019)

ElColgado dijo:


> A ver. Cuando todo se valla al guano y España sea Venezuela 2.0 qué vais a hacer con vuestras monedas de oro.
> 
> ¿Vais a ir al supermercado a comprar con vuestras monedas?
> 
> ...



El oro debe estar lo más a mano posible. Pero la transacciónes en oro se deben hacer lo más alejado posible de tu residencia y de la forma más anónima posible.


----------



## ElColgado (3 Dic 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Pregunta a un venezolano si prefiere bolívares o plata para guardar en un cajón de casa?
> 
> ¿Pregúntale si pudiera volver al pasado y cambiar sus cuentas bancarias por oro que haría?
> 
> ...



Si se enteran que tienes oro en casa van a intentar robartelo sí o sí. El intercambio de oro por dinero Fiat debe ser presencial y eso acarrea riesgos.

Sólo quiero plantear que existen otros valores refugios.

Monedas de países no endeudados (francos suizos, rublos), bitcoin...

Pero si se llegase el apocalipsis sólo te salvaria tener tu propia granja autosuficiente.


----------



## esseri (3 Dic 2019)

ElColgado dijo:


> Si se enteran que tienes oro en casa van a intentar robartelo sí o sí. El intercambio de oro por dinero Fiat debe ser presencial y eso acarrea riesgos.
> 
> Sólo quiero plantear que existen otros valores refugios.
> 
> ...



K sea meramente presencial acarrea riesgos...y también uno de los mayores beneficios de tratar en metal respecto a otros métodos de pago : K una vez resuelto, tal trato, jamás existió...ya pueden decir poyas tu vecino, el rey o el papa.

Por cierto...no sé ké tienen de excluyentes con el Oro los ejemplos k aportas. Y viceversa. Esto va de tener balas en el tambor, no de tener razones y de k el resto sean gilipollas. Y el Oro son balas en el tambor.


----------



## ElColgado (3 Dic 2019)

esseri dijo:


> K sea meramente presencial acarrea riesgos...y también uno de los mayores beneficios de tratar en metal respecto a otros métodos de pago : K una vez resuelto, tal trato, jamás existió...ya pueden decir poyas tu vecino, el rey o el papa.
> 
> Por cierto...no sé ké tienen de excluyentes con el Oro los ejemplos k aportas. Y viceversa.



Puedes operar por internet. Hacer transferencias entre cuentas.


----------



## esseri (3 Dic 2019)

ElColgado dijo:


> Puedes operar por internet. Hacer transferencias entre cuentas.



Gallinas digitales ?

A lo k propones puedes añadir paypal, tarjetas de prepago, hawala ( lo has utilizado alguna vez ? ) , otros depósitos de valor - en el género k mejor se adapte a tus intenciones o simplemente mejor se te dé - ... mil maneras de cerrar tratos , y todos , pese a estar contrastados ampliamente, con mayores o menores riesgos de contraparte o limitaciones como medio de pago , como las k tú adjudicas al metal.


----------



## ElColgado (3 Dic 2019)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> En el apocalipsis del que tu hablas? ...y como las piensas enviar? ...con una radio de onda corta?
> 
> No seas colgado!!!
> 
> ...



He hablado de dos escenarios diferentes, Venezuela 2.0 y el Apocalipsis.

Lo de la granja va con el apocalipsis. Transferencias desde cuentas en divisas extranjeras en Venezuela 2.0.

¿Me he explicado bien o te hago un dibujo?


----------



## estupeharto (3 Dic 2019)

¿Y si no hay apocalipsis?

Porque ya podemos imaginar que si nos fríe un meteorito nada valdrá para nada.

Pero lo más probable es que NO haya situaciones extremas. Y en todo caso, ¿qué pierdes por estar mejor preparado?

En un escenario más probable la vida va a continuar, y en ese escenario es en el que vamos a estar.

Granjas de pollos, tiendas, propiedades, etc.... peor me lo pones. A ver cómo lo gestionas cuando caen chuzos y lechuzos.

De todas formas aquí nadie tiene oro. Mejor comerte un buen jamón y que te quiten lo bailado.


----------



## timi (3 Dic 2019)

me ha parecido una lectura interesante

Will 2019 Be A 1929? – Part III


----------



## estupeharto (3 Dic 2019)

Se me acaba de ocurrir, pero...
A nadie se le ocurriría limpiarse el culo con láminas de oro y tirarlo.
¿Y con qué nos limpiamos el culo?
Con papeles de colores!
Vaya! da que pensar acerca del valor de lo uno y de lo otro.

El papel es ya la más mínima porquería que se puede dar a cambio de algo con valor.
Poco a poco se han ido sustituyendo los elementos utilizados para el intercambio o el dinero, hasta llegar a lo mínimo de lo mínimo.
Qué más da el dibujo que lleve, incluyendo más ceros pintados. 
Da muy mala espina.... y encima ya ha pasado! muchas veces! Qué poca imaginación, siempre los mismos errores....


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Dic 2019)

ElColgado dijo:


> A ver. Cuando todo se valla al guano y España sea Venezuela 2.0 qué vais a hacer con vuestras monedas de oro.
> 
> ¿Vais a ir al supermercado a comprar con vuestras monedas?
> 
> ...



¿Qué voy a hacer con mis monedas de oro cuando llegue el guano? No sé los demás, pero YO personalmente, cuando llegue el guano, las 2 primeras onzas, las gastaré en comprar un rebaño de renos y un trineo. Y con ellos, voy a ir a casa de todos y cada uno de los oro escépticos que han pasado por este hilo, empezando por la tuya. Y bajando por vuestra chimenea una noche de diciembre, os voy a dejar un par de krugerrand a cada uno, para después perderme en la nevada silbando Noche de Paz, no sin antes arrodillarme junto a vuestra camita, para daos un besitos en la frente...


----------



## espasonico (4 Dic 2019)

Opino igual y es por eso que parte de mis escasos ahorros se han ido al oro. Valor refugio para que no se los coma la inflación.


----------



## angel220 (4 Dic 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Payasos y bufones entreteniendo al gentío...risas y gritos, aplausos y abucheos...pasen y vean señores y señoras...
> 
> Los políticos hoy en día son capaces de estirar una situación absurda el tiempo que precisen ... incluso hasta palmarla.
> 
> ...



Como bien dijiste ayer mira como nos entretienen y alargaran lo necesario , lo que ayer negro hoy blanco, para los USA solo cuenta el S&P500, es su forma de decir aqui estamos y no pasa nada.

US And China Said To Move Close To A Trade Deal Despite The Heated Rhetoric


----------



## esseri (4 Dic 2019)

Toda la economía está demasiado interconectada para soportar un 30% de inflación sin k haya consecuencias en grados posteriores. Decir k éso llegaría ahí y listo, es dar demasiado por sentado, imo...más con cualquier admin pública responsable de enormes redes de servicios ya saturadas desde 2009 empufada literalmente hasta las trancas .

Respecto a k la gente se mate por la calle y otros apocalipsis zombie , k acarrean mantras gratuítos y ciertamente , idas de olla ...pues hombre, depende de cómo se tome cada bloque económico una inflación global en dos dígitos largos - y ya lloviendo sobre mojado -. La verdá es k hay muestras de sobra de k desde USA por ejemplo, se aprovecha cualquier ocasión para escurrir el bulto y cargar el mochuelo al resto mediante guerras comerciales, de divisas, etc. k tan buen jugo dan.

Si la tal Greta ésta , esperpento panfletero donde los haya, es un factor de influencia mediática global a cuenta del cambio climático, no quiero ni pensar lo que podrían hacer con 3 acelerones de inflación desbocada...presuntamente controlada. Y sin controlar, mejor ni hablar. Ahora mismo tenemos media ó una docena de focos de sublevación popular en otros tantos puntos del planeta a punto de caramelo con cualquier leve empujón.

Por no hablar de la confianza en la casaputas fiat por parte de la población , buena parte de la cual lleva casi una docena de años pagando el pato de la impresora. Casaputas fiat cuya fragilidad también es un elemento a contemplar.

Así k...sí, hay demasiado madmaxismo gratuíto...pero un relajo integral tampoco suena equilibrado, ni mucho menos.


----------



## angel220 (4 Dic 2019)

Sinceramente hay muchos países que no aguantarían un 30 ni un 20 de inflación y para ejemplo España si a ese 20-30 oficial (que seria un 35 o 45% real) le añades las subidas de impuestos, claro que podrias ir al supermercado a comprar, pero con la cartilla de racionamiento, piensa lo que supondría en perdidas ( o das por hecho que los creditos a las empresas, autonomos etc de ese dinero impreso a saco va a ser gratis total, a fondo perdido) de puestos de trabajo,cierres de empresas, etc, falta de iingresos en las haciendas, bajada y empeoramiento de servicios basicos lo que se traducidira en muchas, muchas personas que tendrían que alimentar bocas en su familia y ya sin nada que perder, por lo que podrían aparecer SITUACIONES MUY COMPROMETIDAS. El problema de todo es que llevamos muchos años ya en crisis mas de una década (real o tapada) y no se le dio solución correcta desde el principio, por lo que esta lloviendo sobre mojado y todo suma.


----------



## angel220 (4 Dic 2019)

Sin comentarios


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Dic 2019)

Yo no cambiaria cacerias, orgias diarias y un aren a mi disposicion por internet......... me cambio yo por el rey rico de la antiguedad.


----------



## esseri (4 Dic 2019)

Hay algún interés especial en agilipollar el hilo ?


----------



## FranMen (4 Dic 2019)

Como te ha dicho Ángel, con una subida del 20% tanto tú como yo tiraríamos pero lo que no te das cuenta de la cantidad de gente que ahora va al límite y que con esa subida se quedarían fuera (los outsiders de SNB). Lo que pasó en Egipto en su momento con la revolución arabe fue simplemente por la subida del pan, en Chile han reventado por la subida de dos céntimos del metro, mira Colombia, Irán... Cada vez más países tienen revueltas. Yo sólo veo “solución “ con una guerra mundial para buscar chivos expiatorios en el exterior y ocultar las vergüenzas patrias. No será mañana pero ¿en 10 años?


----------



## tastas (4 Dic 2019)

Hiperinflación y sangre en las calles van de la mano muy a menudo.

Taptap


----------



## tastas (4 Dic 2019)

El mundo está mejor que nunca según muchos parámetros (salvo el nivel deuda y alguna otra cosa más), pero el bienestar no está garantizado.

Taptap


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Dic 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Como bien dijiste ayer mira como nos entretienen y alargaran lo necesario , lo que ayer negro hoy blanco, para los USA solo cuenta el S&P500, es su forma de decir aqui estamos y no pasa nada.
> 
> US And China Said To Move Close To A Trade Deal Despite The Heated Rhetoric



No pasa nada por ahora...



Llevamos un par de años de estancamiento en el crecimiento de los activos de los bancos centrales que se reflejan en el estancamiento de una actividad económica cada vez más dependientes de los bancos centrales:




Restaurar la confianza va a suponer intervenciones de mayor magnitud que la vez anterior de forma que la gráfica anterior tendrá forma exponencial. La desconfianza se verá reflejada en un aumento del precio de las materias primas brutalmente reprimidos a día de hoy:




Saludos!


----------



## FranMen (4 Dic 2019)

Otro país que va s al guano y sirve de ejemplo:
El Líbano al borde del caos


----------



## paketazo (4 Dic 2019)

Solo se puede echar de menos lo que se ha conocido y perdido después.

Podemos usar diferentes reglas de medir para obtener el resultado deseado, y como bien dices, con la regla que usas tu, jamás se ha vivido mejor antes.

La media de vida nos dice que efectivamente, hoy se vive más que nunca, y presupongo que es por que se vive mejor.

Discutir eso es complicado, pero lo que si es muy discutible es si viviremos mejor mañana, que es generalmente lo que se suele tratar en este hilo, y el motivo que nos une a la hora de adquirir metales preciosos.

En la humanidad como en todo sistema que evoluciona hay altos y bajos, momentos de crecimiento y momentos de crisis, eso ha pasado siempre y seguirá pasando.

Del mismo modo que hay estaciones, o mareas, la economía sufrirá o florecerá, y ahí es dónde podemos discutir tus letras, en los puntos de inflexión de medio y largo plazo de la economía,

Tu haces un análisis de muy largo plazo para comparar situaciones alejadas en el tiempo, pero quizá deberías hacer un análisis a 15 años visto, 20...quizá 30...

Internet no lo es todo, quizá muchos lo cambiarían por tener un trabajo estable en los 90s en una fábrica de CocaCola o Alcoa con buenos salarios y acceso a pagar una vivienda en una década cómodamente.

Podríamos preguntarle a los ingenieros, abogados, economistas...que pululan por las colas del INEM si cambiarían el día de ayer por las épocas de empleo de la década del 2005-2006.

Podemos preguntarle a una familia si cambiaría la hipoteca que va a firmar a 35 años y un 60% de los ingresos anuales para tener techo por los precios de la vivienda de hace 20 años.

Todo se puede relativizar, y de lo que se trata es dar pasos atrás solo para tomar carrerilla, y creo que ahora mismo esto no va a suceder. La globalización de las economías nos está pasando factura.

Es simple, España no es un país competitivo en un mercado global...no vamos a vivir de vender aceite de oliva, ni anchoas del cantábrico, tampoco de llenar el buche de alemanes con cervezas y vaca vieja...tenemos un ejercito de personas que perecen económicamente hablando en el sector primario y secundario.

No nos vamos a mantener con funcionarios ni con pagas a pensionistas durante la eternidad.

Es interesante estudiar el caso de Asturias ...te dejo una de las muchas noticias que lo explican:

Asturias solo tiene 1,4 trabajadores por cada pensionista, la menor ratio del país

A nivel global no pintamos nada por que lo que podíamos ofrece o nos lo han quitado, o nos lo han vendido, o lo hemos perdido...economía obsoleta le llamaría a España, sin inversión en I+D, sin un sector privado autóctono que potencie a las nuevas generaciones, sin aliciente a competir en igualdad con Europa, o sobre todo con Asia...nos convertiremos en una Argentina, Venezuela o Perú...es solo cuestión de tiempo.

Y no menosprecio a estos países, solo digo que están dónde están y pintan lo que pintan...y nosotros pintaremos incluso menos.

Un saludo


----------



## estupeharto (4 Dic 2019)

Claro que tenemos cosas que antes no se tenían.
Y entre ellas la información y conocimiento.
Y por eso mismo somos conscientes del pasado, del presente y de lo que viene. 
Tenemos mucha información sobre los recursos, la economía, la población, la corrupción, los intereses económicos, la desigualdad, cómo están manejando el mundo, ... sobre todo.....

Y al ser conscientes de todo ello y dejarnos de falsedad, intereses y tonterías, vemos que el futuro muy cercano está bastante negro. 
Vemos como este sistema colapsa y se viene abajo. Y tiene unas consecuencias directas de decrecimiento, ir a peor. 
Y eso no mola.

Hasta dónde llegará y en qué grado, cuándo y dónde,... bueno,.... ahí estamos...
Intentaremos seguir nuestro camino de la mejor manera, pero al ser conscientes de todo esto, por mucho que se relativice, está ahí, presente cada día,...
Y con todo lo que pasa, las noticias y manipulación, los constantes desvaríos, cagadas y saqueo diario,....la sensación es potente


----------



## FranMen (5 Dic 2019)

Y, sobretodo, vivimos al amparo del euro. Lo que quiero decir es que van cayendo países como en un dominó, España está de las penúltimas pero si esto no se para (y no tiene pinta de que vaya a ocurrir) también caerá (no será mañana y otras estarán peor)
Para mí, lo más importante de nuestro país es que tenemos buen clima = poco gasto energético, producimos gran cantidad de alimentos, no tenemos materias primas codiciables en cantidad y estamos lejos de los focos de poder/inestabilidad.


----------



## paketazo (5 Dic 2019)

28 en 2018

Índice de Competitividad Global 2018

esto es del 2018...presupongo que ya estamos más abajo.

En cuanto a lo que dices de atraer inversión extranjera, ¿a que te refieres?...por que China atrae inversión extranjera y no pasan de tener un salario de medio de 300$ sus ciudadanos.

En cuanto a I+D te dejo este parrafo de este link:

_*En el caso particular del Estado español tenemos que hablar de niveles bajos o muy bajos de aporte en I+D+i, que se sitúan incluso por debajo de la media europea. *_

¿Qué países invierten más en I+D+i?

Si tu consideras que estamos mejorando, me alegro, es una visión que acepto aun que no comparta. Me pateo este país de cabo a rabo y conozco muchas ciudades dónde no veo lo que tu dices en las calles. También puede ser que yo me mueva en zonas que nada tienen que ver con dónde tu te mueves, y por eso lo vemos de un modo diferente.

Dicho esto, espero que la razón la tengas tú en este caso, yo ni la quiero ni me servirá para nada en el futuro, sobre todo pensando en nuestros hijos.

Un saludo


----------



## estupeharto (5 Dic 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> ....* y estamos lejos de los focos de poder/inestabilidad*.



Estamos en el centro del mapamundi.
Geoestratégicamente no hay igual.
Entrada a Europa desde África, al Mediterráneo, escala desde usa.

Tenemos al protectorado marroquí en el cogote. Dictadura subvencionada y protegida por usa. Vía de entrada de todo tipo de etnias, culturas, delincuencia, pobreza, desestabilización. Y aquí los títeres vendepatrias abriéndoles puertas y regalándoles nuestro dinero.

Somos uno de los objetivos a debilitar, controlar y destruir. Lo llevan haciendo desde hace un siglo y pico.
Estamos en proceso de balcanización controlada.

Casi na


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Dic 2019)

Mongolia Buys 14.4 Tons of Gold in First 11 months This Year | GoldBroker.com
El banco central de Mongolia ha comprado 14 toneladas en lo que va de año. La órbita rusa sigue acumulando.

También hay presión por parte de la oposición de la República eslovaca para repatriar su oro de Londres aunque por ahora no lo harán:
Slovak gold to remain in the UK for now


----------



## estupeharto (5 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Mongolia Buys 14.4 Tons of Gold in First 11 months This Year | GoldBroker.com
> El banco central de Mongolia ha comprado 14 toneladas en lo que va de año. La órbita rusa sigue acumulando.
> 
> También hay presión por parte de la oposición de la República Checa para repatriar su oro de Londres aunque por ahora no lo harán:
> Slovak gold to remain in the UK for now



Va a resultar que los mongolos son los que tenemos aquí dirigiendo el barco.


----------



## grom (5 Dic 2019)

Tienes gran parte de razon, tenemos mucho que perder.
Y por eso en el mundo occidental llevamos tragando mierda como campeones desde hace muchos años. 

Pero el futuro a medio plazo, no parece tan halagüeño. En los ultimos 30 años, la "calidad de vida" en España ha caido en picado, entrecomillo porque es una apreciacion subjetiva.
El grado de libertad, optimismo y esperanza de la juventud en los 80 se ha destruido en las garras del feminismo, de los conflictos sociales fabricados y ahora tambien de la doctrina del cambio climático. 

Como te han dicho por ahi, ojala tengas tu razon.


----------



## FranMen (5 Dic 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Estamos en el centro del mapamundi.
> Geoestratégicamente no hay igual.
> Entrada a Europa desde África, al Mediterráneo, escala desde usa.
> 
> ...



Nadie está asegurado 100% pero con el Magreb tenemos el estrecho que ya es algo, mal para Ceuta y Melilla. En oriente Turquía es un coladero con Europa. Estamos en la otra punta de Europa con respecto a Rusia y China. Estamos relativamente lejos del principal objetivo de Europa: Alemania. Estamos lejos de los centros productores de petróleo, oro, gemas... 
Tenemos de estratégico la entrada al Mediterráneo y ser puente de paso de América a Asia que, si lo sabemos aprovechar, nos beneficia. No somos país a conquistar si sabemos servir como estación de servicio.


----------



## NicoTesla (5 Dic 2019)

Por volver un poco al objetivo principal del hilo ...

Consulta a paketazo: (u otro experto del hilo en análisis técnico)

¿Cómo ves los gráficos de la plata?

Ha vuelto poco a poco a bajar a niveles de agosto y parece que ahora está estable justo en 17 USD.

¿Qué tendencia ves? ¿Bajar un poco más, o 17 es un soporte bueno?

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (5 Dic 2019)

NicoTesla dijo:


> Por volver un poco al objetivo principal del hilo ...
> 
> Consulta a paketazo: (u otro experto del hilo en análisis técnico)
> 
> ...






Tomo el gráfico de largo plazo en semanal para tener una perspectiva más objetiva en el tiempo.

Estamos inmersos en un movimiento de consolidación lateral de largo plazo que se inició en el último tramo del 2014 y llevamos ya 5 añitos en él.

Creo que podemos ir abajo de nuevo a esa zona de largo plazo antes de ver una salida firme, estamos tonteando con 17, pero no veo la fuerza que precisa mientras los indices USA estén dónde están y el metal no se convierta en refugio.

Por abajo la zona de compra clara está por 14$, pero admito que es difícil verlos aun que no lo descartaría.

Si tuviera que apostar abriría cortos hasta la zona de 16$ dónde se debería de definir el futuro del metal.

Tanto en oro como en plata veo una potencial bajada si no hay algún catalizador a corto plazo.

El oro lo veo acercándose a 1390$y la plata podría ir a tantear los 15,50$ 16$...y hablo de el año 2020.

Recomiendo que si no me equivoco y se ven esos precios que se acumule.

Si me equivoco y la onda actual de la plata supera los 21$, abróchense los cinturones...pero esto no pasará con bolsas USA en máximos.

Veremos las elecciones USA y los potenciales catalizadores que puedan darse ahí, sobre todo en renta variable.

Como he dicho es un chart largoplacista para pacientes.

Un saludo


----------



## NicoTesla (5 Dic 2019)

Gran análisis paketazo.

Entiendo que en tu opinión, durante 2020 debido a las elecciones USA, vamos a tener una situación económica sin sobresaltos.

Muchas gracias


----------



## estupeharto (6 Dic 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Nadie está asegurado 100% pero con el Magreb tenemos el estrecho que ya es algo, mal para Ceuta y Melilla. En oriente Turquía es un coladero con Europa. Estamos en la otra punta de Europa con respecto a Rusia y China. Estamos relativamente lejos del principal objetivo de Europa: Alemania. Estamos lejos de los centros productores de petróleo, oro, gemas...
> Tenemos de estratégico la entrada al Mediterráneo y ser puente de paso de América a Asia que, si lo sabemos aprovechar, nos beneficia. No somos país a conquistar si sabemos servir como estación de servicio.



No olvides que fuimos un imperio y nos la tienen jurada.
Fuimos un pueblo que se impuso a la invasión árabe, luchando durante siglos.
Mezcla de culturas.
Que descubrió el mundo, que construyó e integró pueblos de América y otros continentes. Creando un idioma único (el mejor legado a día de hoy) que se habla en todo el mundo y del que nacen más habitantes hablándolo. Creó ciudades, universidades, etc.
Desarrolló una tecnología punta en su época y pudo dominar el mundo.
En Europa avasallaba a todos.

Como todo, tiene su final, no se puede mantener eternamente.

Tras ir a por nuestras colonias con falsas banderas y demás, para quedárselas ellos, nos sumimos en la decadencia pura. Pero fallaron de nuevo en el sometimiento como satélite ruso en occidente. Derrotamos a los rusos aquí (nadie lo ha hecho). Y se acabó con el desmadre de asesinatos y terror que se venía implantando desde décadas.

Se supieron jugar las cartas para no entrar en la 2WW, lo que hubiera sido devastador.
Se tacha a Franco de facha, nazi, cuando en realidad fue primordial para los aliados el no entrar en la guerra en su momento y mantener España y el Mediterráneo fuera del control nazi.

Después tras un embargo brutal (sin razón, la única era que querían destruirnos y tener un país títere), se consiguió crecer más que nadie en el mundo sólo detrás de Japón, pero sin ayudas y con embargos. El milagro. NO, el saber hacer las cosas y no dedicarse a robar a saco.
Nuestros padres y abuelos pudieron salir adelante, con mucho esfuerzo, pero salían. Trabajaba uno y tenían 3 hijos, y sin deudas.

Todo esto se lo han ido cargando. Como siempre, metiendo a los títeres (el primero el sr. X) para que maniobraran adecuadamente.
Y la gente, de buena fé, se lo zampó todo, incluido el 23F y todas las mamandurrias.

Luego vinieron de nuevo los atentados para poner a Zp y seguir a las andadas para la dinamitación. Rajoy siguió sus políticas y con el expolio.
Y ya ahora, es de traca,... ya sin tapujos, a lo basto,....

Nos van a quitar nos están quitando de en medio. Con mucho buenrollismo y tal. Nunca quisieron un pueblo español fuerte, capaz de hacer lo que se propone. Y lo están llevando hasta el final. Comprando a los políticos y estos nos llevan a la ruina.

Ya lo dijo el canciller alemán Von Bismarck,
“España es el país más fuerte del mundo: los españoles llevan siglos intentado destruirlo y no lo han conseguido”.


----------



## FranMen (6 Dic 2019)

Los armenios opinan algo así de su país y así les va


----------



## paketazo (6 Dic 2019)

La mejor frase de estas semanas, y algo que me he cansado de exponer.

Buen viernes a todos


----------



## Goldman (6 Dic 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> No olvides que fuimos un imperio y nos la tienen jurada.
> Fuimos un pueblo que se impuso a la invasión árabe, luchando durante siglos.
> Mezcla de culturas.
> Que descubrió el mundo, que construyó e integró pueblos de América y otros continentes. Creando un idioma único (el mejor legado a día de hoy) que se habla en todo el mundo y del que nacen más habitantes hablándolo. Creó ciudades, universidades, etc.
> ...



Coincido en todo al 100% excepto de lo último, esa frase no la dijo Von Bismarck, es un bulo de Internet.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Dic 2019)

‘Digital gold’ bullion product set to shake up gold market

Una cripto más para tokenizar el oro y poder facilitar las transacciones. Los tokens representan 1/10 de onza y se crean previo depósito del oro en una cámara acorazada en Suiza.

Supone una alternativa a los ETFs de oro y permite un uso monetario del token y por tanto del oro al que representa. Si alguna de estas criptos triunfa en el mercado, va a suponer un cambio en las reglas ya que tarde o temprano servirá para hacer préstamos con un tipo de interés no fijado por el banco central.

Si llega la desconfianza al dinero fiat, el mundo no se parará ya que hay alternativas que cumplen con la característica monetaria que le falta al fiat: ser reserva de valor además de medio de pago y unidad de cuenta. Y que llegue la desconfianza en el dinero fiat sólo es cuestión de tiempo.

Como digo siempre que hay novedades en este aspecto, no estoy recomendando nada, sólo informo de cómo van surgiendo alternativas que permitirían volver a tener un patrón monetario viable al margen del dúo Banca Central y Estado.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Dic 2019)

Según la perspectiva en la que se mire no es un fallo del sistema, la democracia actual es la mejor forma que se ha encontrado hasta el momento para pastorear a la sociedad y que los pastoreados defiendan el sistema que les manipula para que no sean conscientes de cómo son esquilmados.

En definitiva, el poder va refinando sus métodos de pastoreo. La democracia actual es lo más avanzado en este sentido y el dinero fiat su mejor herramienta de poder.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Dic 2019)

Goldman dijo:


> Coincido en todo al 100% excepto de lo último, esa frase no la dijo Von Bismarck, es un bulo de Internet.



Bueno, yo también he oído lo del bulo. No sé si será cierto o no que lo dijo él, pero alguien la dijo. Lo importante es que es bastante acertada y resume ese aspecto si repasamos nuestra historia del siglo XVIII en adelante.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Dic 2019)

La palabra democracia se ha endiosado. La gente de a pie se cree bien gobernada de esa forma, ya que todos votan.

¿Pero qué pasa si los que gobiernan utilizan su posición para expoliar al pueblo y dárselo a otros, dejando al pueblo en la miseria?

Pues es lo que viene pasando.
Se ha ido evolucionando y los políticos no son gente sabía y honesta sino que son sinvergüenzas con poca cultura (algun@s auténtic@s cafres y catetos) puestos ahí por las "élites" en la "semisombra" para llevar al rebaño al matadero.

Como disponen de todos los medios y el poder y la fuerza de opresión y se vive bien (aquí), pues va pasando el tiempo y en general la gente traga.

Cuantas veces hemos oído a alguien decir, cuando les abres un poco los ojos y les informas, "bueno, mejor no saber" "No se está tan mal" "en otros sitios están peor"
Y acaban pensando que eres un bicho raro retorcido pesimista aguafiestas etc.

Pero lo bueno será cuando las generaciones que vienen detrás, los que ahora tienen 40, 30, 20, 10..... Se encuentren una sociedad de mierda a medida que se hagan mayores. Se sientan explotados, con una alta inseguridad y competencia, para poder vivir muy justitos, cuando vinieron de una infancia feliz con cienes de juguetes y atenciones.


----------



## paketazo (6 Dic 2019)

No es democracia cuando tu, yo o nosotros, solo decidimos quién creemos que decide por nosotros.

Democracia es el gobierno de la mayoría "algo que tampoco es bueno, como he explicado con el ejemplo de los indios americanos muchas veces"

Democracias es elegir todas y cada una de las decisiones importantes que conciernen a la ciudadanía, y no delegarlas a terceros que ni conocemos ni ellos tienen el menor interés por conocernos a nosotros.

Hoy en día es posible con diez minutos al día y aplicaciones descentralizadas votar cada propuesta de manera independiente, y proponer de manera independiente...tanto desde el nivel personal, local, regional...hasta el mundial si es preciso.

No vale meter en un papelito una lista de nombres que ni nos suenan y decir : 

¡yo voté a estos por que son los mejores con el mejor programa electoral!

¿estaréis de coña , no?

Si queréis que se arreglen las cosas toca involucrarse y responder por las decisiones, y el único modo, es decidir por uno mismo, no por terceros.

Si un político decide su propio salario ¿¡que coño esperáis que haga!?

Y lo reitero por enésima vez, el gobierno de la mayoría no es el mejor gobierno, pues la mayoría no tiene por que estar en posesión de la razón, o ofrecer la mejor opción...de hecho si así fuera acabaríamos todos hablando chino o pensando que la tierra es plana y que el sol gira a su al rededor.


----------



## tastas (6 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> ‘Digital gold’ bullion product set to shake up gold market
> 
> Una cripto más para tokenizar el oro y poder facilitar las transacciones. Los tokens representan 1/10 de onza y se crean previo depósito del oro en una cámara acorazada en Suiza.
> 
> ...



Yo sí que os voy a dar un consejo de no inversión.
Esto no queda al margen del Estado porque alguien tiene que guardar ese oro. Les harán cumplir con toda la normativa de de blanqueo de capitales, harán reserva fraccionaria, etc.
Quien desconfíe del sistema fiat y quiera estar al margen del estado y la banca, que compre oro físico y bitcoins.

Taptap


----------



## Berciano230 (6 Dic 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 196371
> 
> 
> Tomo el gráfico de largo plazo en semanal para tener una perspectiva más objetiva en el tiempo.
> ...




 https://es.tradingview.com/x/HONfyK7k/
 https://es.tradingview.com/x/MlkaCmoi/


----------



## timi (6 Dic 2019)

saludos , interesantes debates

""Nuestra situación es la de *la proverbial rana*, y el agua que se calienta lentamente sin alarmarnos es la deuda creciente desde los años 80. Se acerca el momento en que nos va a cocer, y por arriesgado que sea saltar, no puede ser peor que quedarnos esperando. Hay que coger el toro de la deuda por los cuernos. El problema es que volatilizar esa deuda evaporaría una buena parte de la fortuna de las élites, amén de los ahorros de cientos de millones de personas, así que las élites van a exigir que se siga inyectando y rescatando y tienen el poder de hacerlo. "" 

siempre de forma democrática,,


¿De dónde viene el peligro esta vez?


----------



## esseri (6 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Yo sí que os voy a dar un consejo de no inversión.
> Esto no queda al margen del Estado porque alguien tiene que guardar ese oro. Les harán cumplir con toda la normativa de de blanqueo de capitales, harán reserva fraccionaria, etc.
> Quien desconfíe del sistema fiat y quiera estar al margen del estado y la banca, que compre oro físico y bitcoins.
> 
> Taptap



Huy !!!...ké categórica, Maripuri ! 

Pues será el consejo de himbersión de un estafador...porke ignorante en BTC , no eres.

Comparar a BTC con Oro físico es sólo prolongar una imagen falaz e irreal k se ha querido acuñar para esa propuesta monetaria con evidente intención monopolística en el sector crypto. Pero lo k ya es de juzgado de guardia es hacerlo en base al riesgo del pernicioso fiat infinito creado de la nada , ocultando voluntariamente a quien lea k la cotización de la presunta ( y falsa ) reserva efectiva de valor de su propuesta cryptomonetaria se da a base de manguerazos de un cagarro PEOR k el fiat ( una stable coin llamada Tether que se emite constantemente y sin control alguno y k ni siquiera garantiza un 1:1 en fiat de respaldo - para neófitos, un fiat "de pega"/una copia FALSA de fiat ...o sea, un fiat de mierda - )...es sospechoso de llegar con las peores intenciones.

Si no tienes kojonex de rebatir las acusaciones constantes del timo de BTC en el hilo oficial ( perdón, en su fork, el oficial "resistente a la censura y olé" os lo follasteis en cuanto se os llenó de argumentos en contra perfectamente razonados k os impedían seguir esparciendo el paripé ) a cuenta de la estafa Tether/BTC cuando se os plantan en el puto morro por parte de cryptousuarios en condiciones de sostenerlas - lo desmedido del recurso lo hace realmente fácil - ...al menos córtate y no intentes engañar a personas ajenas a la propuesta criptomonetaria. Es curioso, mucho, k allí no digas esta boca es mía e intentes soltarlo aquí ante gente k no tiene ni puta idea. Y más rebozándolo en "consejo de himbersión" , con dos kojonex prestidigitadores.

En fin, para aclarar algo el asunto, un par de puntos :

1- El anonimato no es un indispensable para mucha de la gente de este hilo. Un sistema blockchain de custodia de Oro físico en Suiza , generalmente ejecutado por empresas con dilatada trayectoria en el sector del Metal es mil veces más seguro que ahorrar en base a una crypto cuyo precio se basa en Theter. Theter no es k implique riesgo de contraparte, es k sencillamente deja el nivel de reserva de valor de BTC a la altura de la puta diarrea de sus caprichos. ( y los BTC maximalistas podeis seguir rezando para k los caprichos de tether y quien esté detrás sean k BTC siga ON TOP...pork el día k no sea así, la oxtia global en 2 minutos es de órdago - cosa k acojona a cinco cifras, rigth ? -  ).

2- La seguridad de BTC as absolutamente insana y enormemente vinculada a mineros chinos. Ello representa un riesgo INTEGRAL en cuanto a un diseño saludable , de una opción monetaria descentralizada ( por más k hoy intente obviarse de mil modos distintos por parte de los holders ACRÍTICOS de dicha opción monetaria y enmascararse a potenciales nuevos adoptantes k metan en BTC un fiat K NO LLEGA, entrando a unos precios estratosféricos desde los k se pueden pegar una oxtia no del 15, sino del 115...en beneficio de early adopters como el quoteado , k compraron en dos y tres cifras )

2- Los adelantos técnicos de BTC se encuentran en una asincronía evidente con la vendida de moto oficial, cuestión de la que Lithgning Network , un planteamiento INEXCUSABLE al k BTC se agarra como a clavo ardiendo para recuperar unas cualidades como medio de pago k son sencillamente inexistentes por su carestía y lentitud . Contando con k el sector crypto es un hervidero en aplicaciones tecnológicas de primer orden , el riesgo de himbersión a precios actuales en Bitcoin es sencillamente delirante.

Resumiendo : BTC tiene de Oro y de reserva de valor intrínseca ...lo k los pelos de mis wevox . Si se entiende su funcionamiento , esa imagen FALSA propagada al exterior se sustenta unicamente en su apoyo en un dinero mil veces más falso k el fiat...oscureciendo, de paso, opciones tecnológicas realmente prometedoras por el puro desequilibrio de esas inyecciones perversas de dinero FALSO.

Y nada, k ya puestos, acabo , me too, con "otro consejo de himbersión" : Entrar al mundo crypto hoy en día mediante BTC , cuando su precio es una fábula colgando de un hilo y esperar k reproduzca sus revalorizaciones históricas es de subnormales profundos.La preponderancia de BTC en el sector crypto es un paripé cosido con alfileres. Quien se vea atraído por la criptografía aplicada a sistemas monetarios, k empolle bien las opciones existentes antes de mover un dedo.

La dominancia REAL de BTC, son los padres. Su precio y aparente dominancia en el sector es una estafa integral y los tenedores de BTC lo saben perfectamente. Mucho, muchísimimo ojo...su prentendida "autonomía financiera" depende de factores externos k pueden mandarla al mismísimo tacho más k ninguna otra crypto. ( De hecho, k sea el señuelo k quemar para atraer atención - y ahorro - a un sector con infinitas posibilidades de himbersión más ilusionantes k BTC es un RIESGO CIERTO k debe ser prudentemente considerado ). BTC puede quedarse perfectamente en la Greta Thunberg del cambio climático ...el clown grotesco k consiga el efecto llamada destinado unicamente a "tirar del pelotón" y ser quemado en el proceso. Y como holder de BTC , asumo ese riesgo EVIDENTE...Y-LO-DIGO. BTC se ha apoyado en varias muletas pero k muy poco ortodoxas, abazándolas con la boca pequeña y el "jijí-jajá" del precio pero dejándolas pasar hasta niveles k hoy ya conforman el mismisimo ADN del proyecto tanto O MÄS k sus encomiables valores originales...y puede pagar un precio carísimo por ello - k , por cierto, sería puritito equilibrio cósmico Y GANADO A PULSO, POR TRILEROS - .

BTC es tan oro físico como mis kojonex , dos melones. Así de simple. Y aclaro k poseo bitcoins ...pero k en este post sólo intento exponer una perspectiva más amplia k la k "consejeros de himbersión" maximalistas de BTC ofrecen falazmente en este foro. BTC es lo k es - o ha sido lo k ha sido -...pero conlleva unos riesgos MUY SERIOS k se deben valorar escrupulosamente a la hora de meterle pasta.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Esto no queda al margen del Estado porque alguien tiene que guardar ese oro. Les harán cumplir con toda la normativa de de blanqueo de capitales, harán reserva fraccionaria, etc.
> Quien desconfíe del sistema fiat y quiera estar al margen del estado y la banca, que compre oro físico y bitcoins.



Lo custodia y emite una compañía privada cuyo objetivo es proveer de un servicio que beneficie a sus clientes a los que debe su existencia en último término. Poco que ver con el objetivo del dúo banca y estado ni con la coacción que necesitan estos últimos para imponer su producto.

Y si, por supuesto la custodia del oro se tiene que producir en un lugar físico con monopolio de la violencia por parte del Estado que lo controle. En este caso un Estado famoso por su seguridad jurídica, seriedad en los negocios e inexpugnabilidad.

La diferencia es que puedes realizar transacciones en un token que está al margen Estado y cuyo valor depende de un bien tangible que no puede ser creado a voluntad por la banca central de turno.

El oro es dinero al margen del estado y las criptos que lo representen son un token redimible al margen del sistema financiero basado en fiat irredimible. Dinero privado en definitiva.


----------



## tastas (6 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Lo custodia y emite una compañía privada cuyo objetivo es proveer de un servicio que beneficie a sus clientes a los que debe su existencia en último término. Poco que ver con el objetivo del dúo banca y estado ni con la coacción que necesitan estos últimos para imponer su producto.



Para esto no te hace falta ningún token.



> Y si, por supuesto la custodia del oro se tiene que producir en un lugar físico con monopolio de la violencia por parte del Estado que lo controle. En este caso un Estado famoso por su seguridad jurídica, seriedad en los negocios e inexpugnabilidad.



Una reputación excelente, pero te tienes que fiar del estado y la empresa.



> La diferencia es que puedes realizar transacciones en un token que está al margen Estado y cuyo valor depende de un bien tangible que no puede ser creado a voluntad por la banca central de turno.



El token no te sirve de nada si tienes que fiarte del estado, de la empresa y de la auditora que diga que se han hecho tantos tokens como lingotes o monedas.
Y no entro en especificaciones técnicas de esa red, pues no hace falta para nada.



> El oro es dinero al margen del estado y las criptos que lo representen son un token redimible al margen del sistema financiero basado en fiat irredimible. Dinero privado en definitiva.



El token bastará un toque de ese estado tan reputable (o que otro estado le pegue un toque a ese estado reputable) para demostrar que ni es privado ni está al margen del sistema financiero.

Bitcoin no cambia nada respecto al problema que ya tuvo e-gold en cuanto creció un poco. Copias baratas de Bitcoin (si es que llegan a eso) no van a solucionar el problema que tuvo e-gold.

E-gold - Wikipedia

Taptap


----------



## estupeharto (7 Dic 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Huy !!!...ké categórica, Maripuri !
> 
> Pues será el consejo de himbersión de un estafador...porke ignorante en BTC , no eres.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo con que el Btc es una burbuja y bomba de relojería. Y también todo el resto de cryptos.
Pero entonces, si piensas así, ¿cómo que tienes btc? ¿Cómo que no te deshaces de ellos?
¿Quizás los compraste a alto precio antes de pensar como piensas ahora?


----------



## esseri (7 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Para esto no te hace falta ningún token.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jojojo......menúo charlatán de 4 chavos !!!

...para rebatirle, te sacas de la manga un sistema CENTRALIZADO de custodia y distribución de Metales - y/o referenciado a ellos - k se fue al tacho por hackeos de su base de datos centralizada...y pork USA , obviamente, no acepta repartir su monopolio monetario...y regular para iniciativas privadas lo k Suiza sí regula y permite ? ( La gran mayoría de opciones del tipo k conozco en la línea de la k el forero propone se establecen allí, aunque sean alemanas ó kuwaitíes...casualidá casualidosa, eh ? ). Ese ejemplo y el k él propone tienen k ver "bajo cero"...aunque claro, tú bien k lo sabes. En fin...con el Mojoncillo Fudero y malabarista como profeta de cabecera no me extraña k no aportéis valor añadido al timo ni para engañar a un crío con los mocos colgando.

Ah!...y el mítin de las copias baratas de BTC...ése k no falte como argumento de autoridá de pinta y colorea.  Hay la oxtia en verso de opciones monetarias - y muchas más de tokenización de activos, como es el caso - k no aspiran a copiar a BTC ( aunque , pese a vuestro IMPOSTADO discurso , cosmético y evasivo, bien lo sabéis ) ...y, lo más importante : K no aspiran a recrear el stand by chanchullero en extremo k la inmensa mayoría de holders queréis obviar al incauto medio mientras se potencia una adopción global y un enriquecimiento artificial del proyecto sin rigor alguno.

Stand by ARTIFICIAL Y PERVERSO , k despoja a BTC de VALOR , aunke lo maquille en PRECIO...y para el k hay DOS salidas :

1- K el fin justifique los medios y alcancéis implantar una adopción global puenteando un crecimiento REAL a golpe de estafa.
2- K ese crecimiento COMPENSADO Y REAL se dé en otro/s sistema/s del sector ( con inmensa capacidá de revalorización a los dumpeados precios existentes , necesarios para transmitir esa dominancia falaz , pero efectista, de BTC ) y a los trileros k soportan "la madre de todas las cryptos" con mierdachapas creadas de la nada nadísima - o directamente a algún regulador en cuyo ámbito habeis aceptado , por pura codicia, acomodaros en exceso alejando a BTC de la autonomía necesaria respecto a la Castuza para una evolución sólida y consistente de un repositorio de riqueza real E INDEPENDIENTE *** - se les hinchen los wevos y abandonen el show...con el ostiazo económico y sacada de careta consiguientes...k éso sí k puede mandar una chapa a CERO. Pero wé, situación k puede aceptarse como una dicotomía y un cara o cruz interesante, ok ( yo lo hago, pero reconozco k juego al rojo ó negro )...pero k no implica DISFRAZAR A QUIEN SE INTENTE INTEGRAR A ESE PLANTEAMIENTO PONZI. ( No el original de BTC k crecería per sé en base a consenso , confianza en un sistema descentralizado y , en consecuencia, depósitos de riqueza real...sino el k ya no sólo se apoya, sino k a duras penas sobrevive a chutes DE PASTA FALSA, y con el k estafadores como tú , Mojón y otros apóstoles del mangoneo queréis , con pleno conocimiento de causa, proyectar vuestra himbersioncita...a costa de la codicia de himbersores incautos, de toda la tecnología crypto - cuya creatividá, EN CONJUNTO, está eones por encima de los desarrollos actuales de BTC - ...e incluso , cágate, del propio Bitcoin ).

Finalmente, la tokenización de activos, k de "copia obligada" de BTC no tiene nada y sí de optimización de sistemas k BTC NI ROZA a día de hoy, por supuesto k aporta plusvalías a la administración de un sistema de custodia/pago/ahorro basado, en este caso , en metales. Para lo k obviamente, el token es necesario. Otra cosa es k tenga riesgo de contraparte ...por lo k con el ORO FISICO , y en ese aspecto - en otros , optimiza la gestión de ese activo - no cabe comparación...pero éso, respecto al ORO FISICO : El valor REAL E INTRÍNSECO de un Bitcoin con esteroides es igual a mierda pintxá en un palo. 




*** A esa perversión tácita , ámox a llamarla , en adelante, "consenso bajo el mantel", ok ?  ( Iba a proponer llamarle "muñeca hinchable", pero está la viogen mú malita, tú ).


----------



## esseri (7 Dic 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> De acuerdo con que el Btc es una burbuja y bomba de relojería. Y también todo el resto de cryptos.
> Pero entonces, si piensas así, ¿cómo que tienes btc? ¿Cómo que no te deshaces de ellos?
> ¿Quizás los compraste a alto precio antes de pensar como piensas ahora?



Tal como lo expones suena a descalificación bastante gratuíta y basada en la incomprensión...lo k no es válido, sorry. Las cryptos, y por supuesto Bitcoin, tienen grandes aportes k ofrecer a innumerables sistemas de gestión de información, empezando por el monetario...y por supuesto, muchas cryptos son dinero cuyas cualidades están a años luz por encima de las del fiat.

Otra cosa es k por codicia - o por el callejón sin salida a k se vean abocados - los poseedores de criptopasta intenten engañarse a sí mismos o engañarte a tí para k su posesión parezca lo k no es. Bitcoin a día de hoy es una claudicación conceptual en toda regla y éso marcará su evolución y valor futuro ( supongo k algunos holders lo creerán idóneo a esos fines y otros , no...pero la claudicación y el puenteo es evidente y lo k no cabe es la ocultación y el engaño a terceros . Lo suyo es explicar sin tretas y k el resto decida lo k se le ponga en los wevos...pero con conocimiento del carro al k se están subiendo ).

Lee lo k pone el prenda ése...léeme a mí...e iwal empiezas a razonar algo, lo k estimes oportuno sacar del confronto. A partir de ahí...sigue buscando , leyendo, comprando ...o descartando. Simple.

Y corto el oxtópic por mis partex...mientras no haya alusiones ni confusiones gratuítas - k entenderé de obligada aclaración -.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Para esto no te hace falta ningún token.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La custodia requiere de confianza. Siempre. Si la custodia la hace uno mismo, confía en que bastarán sus propios medios para hacerla. El caso es que hay mucha gente que confía más en terceros que en sus propios medios para una custodia eficaz. O que a partir de ciertas cantidades también resulta conveniente distribuir el riesgo que implica la custodia y no tenerlo todo en el mismo lugar.

También hay mucha gente que confía en terceros países más que en su propio país como lugar para custodiar su dinero. Suiza es uno de esos países.

Quien se decida por esta opción de custodia, necesita un token para poder certificar que es el poseedor del oro custodiado por el emisor del token y poder realizar transacciones a distancia sin las limitaciones del oro físico.

Los problemas que mencionas son los mismos que custodiar fiat en un paraíso fiscal y no parece que sea un impedimento para la gente que guarda allí su dinero. La diferencia es que eso mismo se puede hacer con oro y realizar transacciones desde cualquier lugar del mundo con un token que no emite ni un estado ni un banco central sino una empresa privada cuyo interés en principio es competir con otras empresas en dar el mejor servicio a sus clientes.

Tastas, esto no va de lo que tú o yo pensemos sobre si está opción es buena o mala. La decisión la toman millones de personas que no tienen los mismos criterios o necesidades que podemos tener nosotros. Que a ti te parezca mejor otra opción es irrelevante, solo informo de que este tipo de empresas lo que hacen es emitir dinero privado basado en oro que puede ser utilizado para realizar transacciones entre particulares.

Ya veremos si tienen buena aceptación en el mercado o no. En cualquier caso, que haya alternativas que permitan un uso monetario del oro es positivo para romper el monopolio del Estado sobre el dinero. Dejo aquí el tema hasta que haya novedades.

Saludos!


----------



## timi (7 Dic 2019)

buenos días

dejo esto

The Fed Is Expanding Its Balance Sheet At The Fastest Pace Since The Financial Crisis

no sabemos como de grande es la chistera que tienen ni los conejos que contiene. Pueden ir sacando conejos y provocar que los indices mundiales suban un sinsentido comparado con la economía real.
Lo que no pueden es creer que nos tendrán hipnotizados eternamente con la chistera. Cuando llegue una masa critica suficiente mirando para otro lado ya sera demasiado tarde para mucha gente.
Un indicador de la cantidad de gente que ya no le entretiene la chistera podría ser el oro. En el ultimo programa de Max Kaiser , el invitado ya comenta que se empieza a poner en entredicho a importantes cadenas de tv.

"El mundo se encuentra en la situación más precaria posible"- Videos de RT

Si les da por cambiar el nombre a la noqe por qe4 , el oro se ira a las nubes
si les da por retirar la noqe , el oro se ira a las nubes





En una situación menos " critica " podrían alargar el chicle y proponer nuevas soluciones para después de las elecciones usa , pero creo que ya no disponen de ese tiempo sin que la gente desaloje el espectáculo de los conejos en la chistera.

*Seguramente me equivoco* , y me alegraré mucho saber que no es toda la autopista que va en contra dirección


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Dic 2019)

bueno, y el año que viene, a por los 1500 $....vienen emociones muy fuertes....


----------



## estupeharto (7 Dic 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Tal como lo expones suena a descalificación bastante gratuíta y basada en la incomprensión...lo k no es válido, sorry. Las cryptos, y por supuesto Bitcoin, tienen grandes aportes k ofrecer a innumerables sistemas de gestión de información, empezando por el monetario...y por supuesto, muchas cryptos son dinero cuyas cualidades están a años luz por encima de las del fiat.
> 
> Otra cosa es k por codicia - o por el callejón sin salida a k se vean abocados - los poseedores de criptopasta intenten engañarse a sí mismos o engañarte a tí para k su posesión parezca lo k no es. Bitcoin a día de hoy es una claudicación conceptual en toda regla y éso marcará su evolución y valor futuro ( supongo k algunos holders lo creerán idóneo a esos fines y otros , no...pero la claudicación y el puenteo es evidente y lo k no cabe es la ocultación y el engaño a terceros . Lo suyo es explicar sin tretas y k el resto decida lo k se le ponga en los wevos...pero con conocimiento del carro al k se están subiendo ).
> 
> ...



Pues no, la pregunta no era descalificación. Si te fijas puse thanks en tu comentario.

Y de hecho estoy igual más o menos.
No me queda claro si estás a favor de tener BTC o no. 

Por un lado parece que no, pero cuando dices que tienes ... Me choca y te pregunto.

Por supuesto no tienes por qué dar explicaciones si no lo deseas, eso siempre.

Después de tu respuesta, no me queda claro.

Porque si yo me pongo en una situación similar, si creo que va a pegar un batacazo o no me fío por lo que sea,... me planteo salir.
Y una de las razones para no salir o demorar la salida suele ser que se está en pérdidas. 

Nada extraño ni raro. Es un dilema que conllevan las decisiones en las inversiones. 
De ahí la pregunta.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Dic 2019)

Alasdair Macleod - The World Is On The Edge Of A Major Downturn - King World News

Buen resumen de la situación monetaria actual y las posibles alternativas en caso de reset.


----------



## tastas (7 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La custodia requiere de confianza. Siempre. Si la custodia la hace uno mismo, confía en que bastarán sus propios medios para hacerla. El caso es que hay mucha gente que confía más en terceros que en sus propios medios para una custodia eficaz. O que a partir de ciertas cantidades también resulta conveniente distribuir el riesgo que implica la custodia y no tenerlo todo en el mismo lugar.
> 
> También hay mucha gente que confía en terceros países más que en su propio país como lugar para custodiar su dinero. Suiza es uno de esos países.
> 
> ...



Estás dando como buena la opción de utilizar algo supuestamente parecido a lo que se inventó para no depender de terceros de confianza (Bitcoin) para depender de la confianza en terceras personas.
Si igualmente vas a tener que confiar en terceras personas, no te hace falta Bitcoin para nada. Una base de datos centralizada, como la de los ETF, es más que suficiente, ya que en todo caso vas a tener que depender de la empresa, auditora, gobiernos y demás entes necesarios cuando uno no guarda su propio oro.
Desde que comenzaron a salir shitcoins, aparecieron shitcoins respaldadas en X. Esa X ha sido con frecuencia el oro, por las propiedades monetarias que todos aquí conocemos. El Hayek o los Karatbars son dos ejemplos, y todos están sentenciados a cumplir con la normativa estatal (esto es, ni privacidad ni libre disposición del dinero) o al fin que tuvo e-gold.

No estamos hablando de cuánta gente esté dispuesta a meterse en esto (por cierto, no demasiada viendo el desarrollo de monedas como el Hayek). Hablamos de que se le está diciendo a la gente que con este token va a tener propiedades similares (o mejores) a las de una criptomoneda, cuando no es así. Estamos hablando de esto como una novedad, cuando si yo te vendo mi participación en un ETF de oro de réplica física estaría haciendo lo mismo que esta empresa quiere proporcionar, y añadirle la palabra blockchain a la ecuación no añade un ápice de mejoría.

Taptap


----------



## esseri (7 Dic 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pues no, la pregunta no era descalificación. Si te fijas puse thanks en tu comentario.
> 
> Y de hecho estoy igual más o menos.
> No me queda claro si estás a favor de tener BTC o no.
> ...



Bien...te respondo al quote , pese a k no veo k afecte al topic de Oro tokenizado , k sí veo muy ligado al Oro ( y k generará aplicaciones muy positivas para el sector, pues seguro k muchas de ellas son impulsadas por puros Goldbugs , k buscarán respeto para el Oro , o sea, optimizar sus carencias monetarias minimizando a la vez y en la medida de lo posible posibilidades de chanchullos ) y por tanto, On topic en este hilo. Como en este plano confluyen dos opciones monetarias/de himbersión para muchos antagónicas , el tema me empuja a ir de puntillas...de ahí lo delicado de profundizar o no, y desde luego ninguna intención personal de negarte una respuesta.

No me referería a una descalificación personal...sino una descalificación hacia BTC y las cryptos, a las k colocas en modo burbuja y como una bomba de relojería. Esa es una lectura bastante elemental y tópica y la puede mantener cualquiera sin el menor nivel de comprensión del asunto...a éso me refería. Inmediatamente después te he comentado k veo ENORMES posibilidades ( monetarias, de servicios, de himbersión... ) en el sector. O sea, estoy *a favor* de poseer cryptos. Yo no creo k estén en modo burbuja...sino k van a ser - pese al ánimo por los suelos de la salvajemente erosionada comunidá crypto actual - la madre de todas las burbujas. Lo creo hace años y al menos, nada me apunta en sentido contrario...con lo k ,personalmente, "sigo para bingo".

No sé ké entiendes por estar en modo burbuja...pero un sector donde sus propuestas cotizan con bajadas del 90,95,ó 99% respecto a ATH , en poca burbuja se asienta, imo. Bien al contrario , y es una interpretación personal, están en rangos idóneos para monopolizar en pleno un sector poderosísimo y tras ello, cumplir su papel en la economía global y favorecer bestialmente a sus impulsores encubiertos ( repito, hipoteticamente y en mi opinión ) : Absorver la sobredosis de fiat infinito sin un crack global ( más allá del puramente cosmético k endiñen al sistema bankster actual ) y además, sin perder el poder del fiat atesorado - bien al contrario, multiplicándolo exponencialmente - , sobre el k edificarán un nuevo y memocrático sistema financiero/monetario futuro. Resumiendo : *Las cryptos, imo, son la solución de la Castuza al delirio de impresora con el k están privatizando el mundo ...SIN PARAR MÁQUINA *( sin revoluciones, colapsos, "expropiaciones populares", hiperinflaciones, austríacos proclamando "ya os lo dije yo"...ni, por supuesto, guillotinas ) ...pues son una respuesta perfectamente diseñada a un problema Macro INEXORABLE Y MUY CONCRETO cuyos impulsores y beneficiarios son perfectamente conscientes - véase el último vídeo del tal "Paruela" , castuzito de pro, sosteniendo a voz en grito k los bancos centrales están llevando las "políticas monetarias" hasta k literalmente, revienten...con pleno conocimiento de causa -. Los ricos no quieren Mad Maxes, Prepeers armados por la calle, colapsos sistémicos ni cortarse las venas ...éso lo ansían en todo caso, los k estén dáos por culo . A los beneficiarios de la cascada de impresora les va de putísima madre y buscarán eternizar ese status enmarronando un cadáver ( la propia estafa fiat , k adjudicarán a un sistema bancario debidamente muerto y enterrado ).

Resumiendo : Sí, creo k es conveniente tener cartas para esa partida, fichas para ese casino...o llámalo equis. Mi desacuerdo respecto a todo ello es k están intentando e intentarán, vender un moto k no es la real. Y BTC , defendiendo falazmente una respuesta espontánea, libertaria y "popular" es un fraude integral en ese sentido ( más aún cuando es LA ÚNICA propuesta k no está en ese +90% de pérdidas..por la unica razón de ser MÁS CHANCHULLERO K EL FIAT CAUSANTE DE TODO ESTE CAOS...pese a k vendan motos imposibles pintadas de todos los colores). Y como queda bastante clara mi aversión a ciertas prácticas básicas de BTC , te daré mi opinión sobre él - aunque ya la apuntaba en dos puntos concretos de hacia dónde puede conducir el uso fraudulento de tether , un apoyo virtual CRUCIAL en la evolución de BTC k se jiña en todos y cada uno de los postulados bitcoñeros originales...y k debidamente han ubicado fuera del protocolo de Bitcoin para un lavado politicucho y barato de manos, pese a estar inequívocamente orientado a beatificar ese proyecto con las peores mañas - : BTC es, o bien la herramienta de la Castuza ladrona para pasar todo su fiat a la "próxima pantalla" , con lo k mantendrá su posición de referencia crypto, "Oro digital" o cualquier otro falso cartel k le cuelguen...o será simplemente el detonante promocional , presuntamente anárquico, al k han permitido salsear , libre , sonoro y salvaje...para rebanarle finalmente la cabeza e implantar un "criptomundo" "a medida de los intereses de la población" ( o sea, con la regulación Castuza k convenga para seguir enculando a los de siempre - y ésta además, es la opción por la k más me inclino actualmente - ).

Espero haberte respondido y poder apartar el offtopic crypto , al menos a estos niveles de protagonismo en el hilo ( no así, el cryptometalero, k veo realmente interesante para ahorradores en metal ).


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Estás dando como buena la opción de utilizar algo supuestamente parecido a lo que se inventó para no depender de terceros de confianza (Bitcoin) para depender de la confianza en terceras personas.
> Si igualmente vas a tener que confiar en terceras personas, no te hace falta Bitcoin para nada.



Las criptos TAMBIÉN plantean problemas de custodia que te obligan a confiar en terceros: wallets, servicios online de almacenamiento de bitcoins, casas de cambio... O confías en terceros la custodia de las criptos o confías en ti mismo (en tu memoria para una clave lo suficientemente compleja o los guardas en un disco duro y lo entierras en el jardín, como el oro).

Tú das por buena una opción que tiene los mismos problemas de custodia que críticas y que requiere mucha más confianza al ser intangible y solo poder ser validado por terceros y no por tus propios medios.

Problemas para custodiar algo intangible que solo puede ser validado por terceros en los que no tienes más remedio que confiar y que no sirve para micropagos en su diseño actual... Así es el dinero del futuro que recomiendas, no?


----------



## tastas (7 Dic 2019)

Sigues sin tener ni idea de lo que es Bitcoin. Lo increíble es que aunque te parece una aberración e inutilidad, defiendas utilizar algo que lo imita para ser utilizado con el oro. Sería gracioso si no fuera triste:









Spielzeug dijo:


> Las criptos TAMBIÉN plantean problemas de custodia que te obligan a confiar en terceros: wallets, servicios online de almacenamiento de bitcoins, casas de cambio... O confías en terceros la custodia de las criptos o confías en ti mismo (en tu memoria para una clave lo suficientemente compleja o los guardas en un disco duro y lo entierras en el jardín, como el oro).



Bitcoin puede atesorarse con tres papeles en sitios diferentes de un total de cinco. O grabando en una chapa de metal 12 palabras. No hace falta enterrar un disco duro para nada. La custodia de terceros es opcional y no recomendable: para depender de un tercero ya están los bancos tradicionales o las bóvedas en Suiza.



> Tú das por buena una opción que tiene los mismos problemas de custodia que críticas y que requiere mucha más confianza al ser intangible y solo poder ser validado por terceros y no por tus propios medios.



Entonces el lema cipherpunk de "don't trust, verify", debe ser una leyenda y no un principio fundacional de todo un movimiento. 
Uno mismo puede validar que cualquier dirección de la red Bitcoin poniendo a funcionar un nodo.



> Problemas para custodiar algo intangible que solo puede ser validado por terceros en los que no tienes más remedio que confiar y que no sirve para micropagos en su diseño actual... Así es el dinero del futuro que recomiendas, no?



La red Bitcoin actualmente permite transacciones por 1 sat/byte, es decir, una transacción normal es validada por un céntimo y medio de euro. En la red lightning se pueden hacer transacciones por 1 satoshi, es decir, 0,000068 euros.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Bitcoin puede atesorarse con tres papeles en sitios diferentes de un total de cinco. O grabando en una chapa de metal 12 palabras. No hace falta enterrar un disco duro para nada. La custodia de terceros es opcional y no recomendable.



Por supuesto que la custodia es opcional, como en el oro. Y aún así la gente confía en terceros para custodiar algo intangible. Repito, custodiar algo intangible (debería rechinar el concepto). Te lo pongo en imágenes:




Pero volvamos al tema. Lo recomiende tastas o no, mucha gente confía en terceros la custodia tanto de las criptos como del oro. Esto es ASÍ, no me lo invento yo y tú mismo admites que ocurre con las criptos.

Porqué lo hacen? Porqué corren esos riesgos según tu? Porqué la gente tiene sus bitcoins en casas de cambio que los custodian?
Te doy respuestas ya que tú te empeñas en no razonar: ese riesgo adicional se compensa con mayor liquidez, más facilidad para hacer transacciones, menos complicaciones para custodiarlos... Parecidos motivos por los que la gente deja su oro en custodia: recibe un servicio a cambio que le compensa el riesgo que pueda conllevar.

Una vez hay custodia de oro, se requiere poder verificar quien el poseedor de que cantidad y para eso siempre se utilizan tokens que representan oro. Esos tokens redimibles facilitan su uso como medio de pago cotidiano y han evolucionado con el tiempo. Papel, base de datos centralizada y ahora existe la posibilidad de hacerlo con una base de datos descentralizada.

Tiene ventajas una base de datos descentralizada? Si, dificulta que el emisor trampee el sistema y dificulta posibles ataques a una base de datos centralizada.
Tiene ventajas que el emisor sea una empresa privada en vez de un Estado? En mi opinión si pero tal vez para otro esto sea un inconveniente.
Tiene ventajas que el lugar de custodia este en un país con tradición de custodia, refinerías de oro, seguridad jurídica y militarmente inexpugnable? Pues creo que sí que puede resultar interesante a cierto perfil de gente.

Y dejo el tema que eres muy cansino


----------



## esseri (7 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Entonces el lema cipherpunk de *"don't trust, verify"*, debe ser una leyenda y no un principio fundacional de todo un movimiento.
> Uno mismo puede validar que cualquier dirección de la red Bitcoin poniendo a funcionar un nodo.





Bitcoin price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Mirando los 25 mayores manguerazos a tu txurrijoya txantxullera - pa´ké ir más allá - cualkiera con un CI mayor de 40 escapa a tu timo, maifrén...renueva recursos, anda.

El 99% de "presuntos ingresos" de tu dinosaurio esclerótico ex-"cypherpunk" ( hay k tener jeta o estar muy pilláo para mentar sikiera esas premisas actualmente ) a años luz de marcar vanguardia alguna en el sector crypto es Tether ( USDT ) ...dinero de goma-espuma salido de la nada , payaso timador. Decenas de miles de millones de pseudodólares maqueando la fiestuki estafadora de confetti multicolor y serpentinas... y discursito rebolusionari d´integridá antifiat, ése k no falte... con dos kojonex y un palo...

Toma...fotito alegórica para adornar tu línea argumental de mantritas tópicos pasteleros. En tu caso, ganada a pulso, eso sí.







A éso habeis llegado los pilláos en el peor txantxullo del ranking crypto : A integrar BTC hasta las trancas en la estafa fiat despojándola de cualquier sesgo anárquico o libertario y responder a quotes de profanos a los k buscais timar como cualquier politicucho barato, porke sencillamente la perversión k habeis ejecutáo por pura codicia sobre vuestro becerrillo de Oro ( o a cuyo calorcito sus habeis acurrucáo a expensas de quienes lleguen a financiar ese Tether-Ponzi con sus ahorros ) es de puritita Champions League y un ejercicio de "trinca y calla" de libro :

-"Señor concejal...ké tiempo hará mañana ???"
- "Cola Cáo" 

...y "tira millas"...k´estos piojosos lo kieren saber tó. 

- El forero no está defendiendo ni un uso monetario ni un token monetario k imite a BTC , sino exponiendo un "token-as-a-service" k no precisa de las cualidades k tú expones ( aunke tú ya lo sabes, farsante timador )...sino sólo las k una tokenización de activos, en este caso, Oro, puede acarrear en mejoras de administración, expansión y uso de ese activo FÍSICO ( cosa k es perfectamente susceptible de conseguir , en el grado k sea, con una gestión descentralizada ). Lo de lanzar al aire k un token debidamente descentralizado es igual a un ETF centralizado...no da ni para timar a Espinete, y perfectamente lo sabes tú, caradura...aunque reincidas en tus trucos baratos.

- El sector cripto tiene MILES de aplicaciones y servicios descentralizados SIN aplicación ni aspiración monetaria alguna ( Cero copias de BTC ni de tu puto ombligo estafador )
- La diferencia entre la dominancia COSMÉTICA Y FALAZ de BTC en el sector cripto es simplemente una catarata de DINERO DE ATREZZO mil veces más exagerada , en proporción al sector , k la de la FED más viciosa respecto a la puteada economía global.
- Deja de intentar aprovecharte de la ignorancia de la gente con tus "consejos de himbersión", embaucador. Si quieres defender tu truño, da una visión panorámica de su funcionamiento, sin maquillajes tendenciosos tan PELIGROSOS para "clientes" potenciales. Ahí, decide cada uno y tós contentos. Simple...y ahí, sí : Legítimo.

Y aclaro k por supuesto k BTC puede conseguir un nicho monopolístico en el sector crypto, en éso estais...pero vía ESTAFA INTEGRAL ( yo me cubro ante ello holdeando posiciones en el truño en k estais convirtiendo Bitcoin...pero no necesito engañar al prójimo ni perjudicar a nahide como haces tú, sinvergüenza )...pero hoy en día es, sin duda alguna, el enemigo de la evolución de un sector con fantásticas posibilidades para un dinero global independiente de la Castuza ...y el "timo-fiat" 2.0 a batir .

Y tras disculparme ante los metaleros del hilo, aparco el off topic de tu panfleteo inmasticable, pues creo k mis posiciones están perfectamente claras y las tuyas más iluminadas, a disposición de quien quiera valorar unas y otras como estime oportuno. Para tus chorradas malintenciondas no hace falta más.

Besis.


----------



## Jebediah (8 Dic 2019)

Recuerdo, por si se ha olvidado una vez más, y se ve que algunas rencillas vienen de allí, que tenéis el hilo del Bitcoin a vuestra total disposición. Aquí se habla del oro, sus derivados y productos y mercados que tengan algo que ver con este metal precioso. Cualquier comentario o mención a otro producto es bienvenido siempre que tenga algo que ver y no se convierta en un tema recurrente.

Gracias por vuestras demás aportaciones!


----------



## tastas (8 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Por supuesto que la custodia es opcional, como en el oro.



La custodia en oro no es opcional en caso de que quieras hacer un pago a alguien sin desplazarte hasta donde se encuentre esa persona.



> Repito, custodiar algo intangible (debería rechinar el concepto).



Explícale a Calopez que su foro no existe.
Bitcoin, como cualquier forma de dinero, es información. Sabes guardar un secreto? Te hace rechinar los dientes esa frase o ya la has oído antes? Pues en eso consiste custodiar bitcoins.



> Esos tokens redimibles facilitan su uso como medio de pago cotidiano y han evolucionado con el tiempo. Papel, base de datos centralizada y ahora existe la posibilidad de hacerlo con una base de datos descentralizada.



Y dale. Esa base de datos no puede ser descentralizada en el momento en el que depende del gobierno de turno y sus enemigos, de un auditor y de un custodio.
No te hace falta una shitcoin para nada.



Taptap


----------



## tastas (8 Dic 2019)

Jebediah dijo:


> Recuerdo, por si se ha olvidado una vez más, y se ve que algunas rencillas vienen de allí, que tenéis el hilo del Bitcoin a vuestra total disposición. Aquí se habla del oro, sus derivados y productos y mercados que tengan algo que ver con este metal precioso. Cualquier comentario o mención a otro producto es bienvenido siempre que tenga algo que ver y no se convierta en un tema recurrente.
> 
> Gracias por vuestras demás aportaciones!



Spielzeug nos está informando de una innovadora y magnífica forma de atesorar y transmitir oro aprovechando el blockchain. Nadie habla de Bitcoin porque Bitcoin es un esquema piramidal basado en humo.

Taptap


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Spielzeug nos está informando de una innovadora y magnífica forma de atesorar y transmitir oro aprovechando el blockchain. Nadie habla de Bitcoin porque Bitcoin es un esquema piramidal basado en humo.
> 
> Taptap



Esta basado en humo un sistema que no sería capaz de procesar todas las transacciones monetarias diarias de una ciudad de 500.000 habitantes gastando para ello más energía que toda Suiza? 

Si quieres abrimos un hilo para debatir al respecto. Aquí ya han pedido que dejes el tema del BTC que mezclas interesadamente con un producto que nada tiene que ver con él.


----------



## timi (8 Dic 2019)

buenos días
es largo pero interesante

Silver Miners Break Out, Flash Bullish Signal For Bullion


----------



## esseri (8 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Nadie habla de Bitcoin porque Bitcoin es un esquema piramidal basado en humo.
> 
> Taptap



Menos tontería victimista ahora, muchacho.

Tú sí hablas de Bitcoin...pero para dar consejos de himbersión e información convenientemente sesgada k no transmite una comprensión adecuada , es más , la distorsiona engañosa y deliberadamente. Despreciando, por supuesto y marca de la casa bitcoñera, cualkier otra alternativa, aunque implique al Oro y en un hilo DE ORO, tenga k ver con BTC o no - en cuyo caso, ya te encargas tú de sacarle tres pies al gato -.

A día de hoy, tu indispensable e infalible cataplasma antifiat...basada no en humo, sino en Tether ...k no es ni más ni menos k un mix de ambos al cubo. Y en misa y repicando...va a ser k nones, maifrén. Sólo pensar lo k babearíais los BTC maximalistas "ortodoxos de mis kojonex" de una txapa incrustada en el TOP a golpe de chutes de mierdaTether al 90% se parte uno la puta poya, vamos... En fin... 

Ves ? Más preciso y ahorrando distracciones primero y lloriqueos de niñata después...dos caminos abocados a difundir mala información.


----------



## kikepm (8 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Esta basado en humo un sistema que no sería capaz de procesar todas las transacciones monetarias diarias de una ciudad de 500.000 habitantes gastando para ello más energía que toda Suiza?



BTC resuelve ciertos problemas, desde luego no el sustituir todo el sistema de pagos mundial, ni tan siquiera el de Suiza.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Si quieres abrimos un hilo para debatir al respecto. Aquí ya han pedido que dejes el tema del BTC que mezclas interesadamente con un producto que nada tiene que ver con él.



Esto mismo es lo que Fernando podría decirte a ti, me parece (no es lo que pienso yo, pero desde luego él si). Así que Tastas puede exponer lo que le parezca en este hilo que ha perdido buena parte de su esencia.


----------



## kikepm (8 Dic 2019)

esseri dijo:


> pero para dar consejos de himbersión...



¿Que consejos de inversión ha dado Tastas exactamente?


----------



## esseri (8 Dic 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Que consejos de inversión ha dado Tastas exactamente?





tastas dijo:


> *Yo sí que os voy a dar un consejo de no inversión*.
> Esto no queda al margen del Estado porque alguien tiene que guardar ese oro. Les harán cumplir con toda la normativa de de blanqueo de capitales, harán reserva fraccionaria, etc.
> *Quien desconfíe del sistema fiat* y quiera estar al margen del estado y la banca, que compre oro físico y bitcoins.
> 
> Taptap



Más exactamente ?


----------



## kikepm (8 Dic 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Más exactamente ?



Bien, no lo había leido, o no le había hecho mucho caso. Su consejo de inversión no me produjo comprar compulsivamente oro y BTCs.

Siguiendo con la cuestión, ¿que tiene de malo que aconseje invertir en oro y BTC, a todos aquellos que desconfíen del sistema fiat? Sinceramente, no veo el problema.


----------



## esseri (8 Dic 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Bien, no lo había leido, o no le había hecho mucho caso. Su consejo de inversión no me produjo comprar compulsivamente oro y BTCs.
> 
> Siguiendo con la cuestión, ¿que tiene de malo que aconseje invertir en oro y BTC, a todos aquellos que desconfíen del sistema fiat? Sinceramente, no veo el problema.



Ké eres ? Su manager ? 

Ni malo ni weno... k ésto no es un confesionario. Mete al BTC y el Oro en el mismo saco...e identifica al BTC como antifiat...pues se expone la realidá fraudulenta "antifiat" de BTC y listo.

Se ve por ello por algún lado algún problema ?

El problema es descalificar una opción blockchain respaldada en Oro en un hilo DE ORO aduciendo ( monotema ) k es una copia mala de BTC...al k sólo él ha incluído en la fiesta y para confundir.


----------



## kikepm (8 Dic 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Ké eres ? Su manager ?



Ya ver, pienso que Tastas es alguien muy coherente. Le llevo leyendo hace años en el hilo de BTC, y me consta que es un verdadero creyente.

Otra cosa es que pueda (podamos) estar equivocados.



esseri dijo:


> Ni malo ni weno... k ésto no es un confesionario. Mete al BTC y el Oro en el mismo saco...e identifica al BTC como antifiat...pues se expone la realidá fraudulenta "antifiat" de BTC y listo.
> 
> Se ve por ello por algún lado algún problema ?
> 
> El problema es descalificar una opción blockchain respaldada en Oro en un hilo DE ORO aduciendo ( monotema ) k es una copia mala de BTC...al k sólo él ha incluído en la fiesta y para confundir.



ME alegro que lo expliques en lenguaje para dummies, porque a veces con tu eclecticismo soy incapaz de seguirte.

En mi opinión, si creeis que el está creando una polémica contra el sistema propuesto de blockchain respaldada por oro, y que es un offtopic excesivo en el hilo del oro, quizás deberíais no alimentarle. O cuando llegara el límite a no sobrepasar, no continuar con la polémica.

También creo que esa propuesta es parte de la razón que llevó a Fernando a dejar este hilo.

Un saludo


----------



## esseri (8 Dic 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Ya ver, pienso que Tastas es alguien muy coherente. Le llevo leyendo hace años en el hilo de BTC, y me consta que es un verdadero creyente.
> 
> Otra cosa es que pueda (podamos) estar equivocados.
> 
> ...



Te respondo a tí por cortesía y respeto, kike. A él, le rebato su pirotecnia barata, pues entiendo k puede influír en profanos y éso no mola. Si tengo aclaraciones al respecto, las daré...de éso va un foro.

Por cierto...y corto rotundamente el off topik ( repito, salvo alusiones y más engaños ) : El atajo de Tether puede salir bien...o fatal - yo lo entiendo, lo calibro y no sólo NO he trolleado, sino k he expuesto desde el primer post de réplica las dos consecuencias k, imo, puede acarrear -. ..pero tú, no poco riguroso en la esencia bitcoñera, sabes perfectamente k éso NO ES BITCOIN NI UN EJERCICIO ANTIFIAT. Y no es k sea distinto...es k es pura perversión en ese sentido...y un mantra MUY peligroso para k alguien ajeno a ello y con curiosidá por indagar lo eche a su saco como un dogma cerrado. - curiosidá k BTC puede despertar logicamente en personas ahorradoras e ignorantes en cryptos -

Obviamente , todo éso no procede , y menos repetitivamente en este hilo...pero dejar una trampa para ignorantes, tampoco. Son 4 líneas , incómodas para todos, sí...pero no cuesta nada ayudar.


----------



## Berciano230 (8 Dic 2019)

Buenas tardes no entiendo de nada pero creo que hay un hilo sobre los BTC y esté es para el . Pienso personalmente que este hilo ha perdido mucho desde que se fue Fernando. 
Si lees el tema principal del hilo, es el .. y hace tiempo que no leo nada sobre este.. personalmente me aburre bastante los tochos sobre si el BTC es factible o no lo es..
Espero que esto se vuelva a encauzar pronto, sino auguro el peor de los presagios para este hilo y foro ..
Saludos 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (8 Dic 2019)

Podría daros mi opinión sobre BTC y sobre el oro, pero como ni yo mismo estoy seguro de lo que podría deparar el futuro, prefiero mirar atrás y ver lo que está haciendo el chart del oro para "adivinar" por dónde nos pueden venir dadas.

Como se comentó la semana pasada, la corrección no tardó en llegar, y como la gran mayoría por aquí somos largoplacistas que no tienen la menor prisa por vender, si no más bien por comprar más, dejo una opinión de lo que podría suceder las próximas semanas.




Para el oro 1430$ podría ser una primera zona interesante para tratar de frenar la bajada...algo que pasaría inevitablemente por un empeoramiento de las cosas en USA...algo que tras ver el último reporte del empleo parece poco probable.

Siguiente punto 1390$...por aquí las cosas ya se empezarían a poner serias...yo mismo añadiría algún gramo a la demanda, pero nada garantiza que si la renta variable sube "algo que podría ser probable", el oro se convierta en inversión de segunda para los especuladores agresivos...o sea...el 90% de los fondos mundiales.

Zona de frenada...1340$-1350$...no descarto verlo en 2020 como he dicho. A los metales les gusta marear mucho la perdiz antes de decidir "saltar" y como viejo trader de futuros, os puede decir desde la experiencia, que no hay "cojones" aguantar un contrato de futuros en oro o plata sin stop ajustado...y con stop ajustado, no hay "cojones" a que no salte en pocas horas.

Jamás he logrado mantener un contrato en plata (era la que más usaba) abierto más de tres días, cuando veis esos típicos dientes de sierra en una gráfica diaria (o mejor de 60 minutos), están jugando con las posiciones de los futuros y los day traders, para dejarlos fuera del mercado.

El único modo que hay para ganar en esto de los futuros es tener garantías para dar y tomar y tener acero en la sangre.

Bueno, dicho esto, supongo que @fernandojcg cuando haya descansado un poco regresará, no tengo dudas, es normal ausentarse por un tiempo de todo esto, en ocasiones por obligaciones, y en otras por simple necesidad o descanso.

¿como esperamos que vaya bien un país si no somos capaces de llevar bien un foro los cuatro gatos que andamos por aquí?...y eso que no estamos en un bar, si no en más de una ocasión habría "hondonadas de ostias"

Coñas fuera, vigilad las entradas en metal, creo que puede haber oportunidades en el primer cuarto del 2020.

Buena semana


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Dic 2019)

Largoplacistas.....bonico eufemismo....más bien Ultra-Mega-Hiper-Super Muyyyyyy Largoplacistas....para el S. XXII podriamos volver a los 1.900$....Job a nuestro lado va a quedar de becario....


----------



## kikepm (8 Dic 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Te respondo a tí por cortesía y respeto, kike. A él, le rebato su pirotecnia barata, pues entiendo k puede influír en profanos y éso no mola. Si tengo aclaraciones al respecto, las daré...de éso va un foro.
> 
> Por cierto...y corto rotundamente el off topik ( repito, salvo alusiones y más engaños ) : El atajo de Tether puede salir bien...o fatal - yo lo entiendo, lo calibro y no sólo NO he trolleado, sino k he expuesto desde el primer post de réplica las dos consecuencias k, imo, puede acarrear -. ..pero tú, no poco riguroso en la esencia bitcoñera, sabes perfectamente k éso NO ES BITCOIN NI UN EJERCICIO ANTIFIAT. Y no es k sea distinto...es k es pura perversión en ese sentido...y un mantra MUY peligroso para k alguien ajeno a ello y con curiosidá por indagar lo eche a su saco como un dogma cerrado. - curiosidá k BTC puede despertar logicamente en personas ahorradoras e ignorantes en cryptos -
> 
> Obviamente , todo éso no procede , y menos repetitivamente en este hilo...pero dejar una trampa para ignorantes, tampoco. Son 4 líneas , incómodas para todos, sí...pero no cuesta nada ayudar.



Siento el posible off-topic, pero en mis respuestas estaba tratando algo más que el tema BTC,

Practicamente no se que es theter, algo he leido (una stablecoin privada anclada a BTC), pero en mi opinión no tiene mucho que ver con la filosofía de BTC. Y que yo sepa Tastas no estaba hablando de Theter, creo yo.

Espero no crear con esto mayor polémica, no es mi intención.

Un saludo


----------



## kikepm (8 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El de Suiza... Es que ni el de Albacete
> Advierte de esto antes de recomendar invertir en él. Y dicho esto, si BTC no es el dinero del futuro, que nos estáis vendiendo?
> 
> Ale bitcoineros, acudid a este hilo a seguir vendiendo HUMO a ver si dejáis de dar el coñazo en otros lados.



Mal por tu parte responder a mi afirmación en otro hilo. Veo claro que odias BTC, por mi parte está bien, pero ante ciertos malos argumentos en su contra, no voy a callar.

Primero, yo no voy a promover invertir en él, no creo que su futuro dependa en ninguna manera de mis palabras. BTC convencerá, o no, por su propia naturaleza.

Segundo, resuelve un problema importante que podrás ver en el futuro cercano, cuando el oro y BTC compitan, ya lo han hecho, por el nicho de resguardo de valor. Esto para mi es claro y meridiano, en casi cualquier escenario, el fiat va a sucumbir frente al oro, la plata y el BTC, cosa que sostengo en todo hilo donde doy mi opinión.

Si te molesta mi respuesta en el hilo de Fernando, quizás antes deberías plantearte las tuyas sobre temas que NO SON ORO, y por los que Fernando creo que en parte decidió suspender su participación.


----------



## esseri (8 Dic 2019)

@kikepm Por supuesto k él no hablaba de Theter, sino de la épica contra el dinero falso, k intenta personalizar falazmente en el fiat. Ése otro dinero falso , el k capitaliza más del 95% de BTC lo oculta deliberadamente entre fotos ridículas de automóviles tirados por caballos , servicios de custodia de Oro ajenos Bitcoin k intenta descalificar como malas copias - sin serlo en absoluto - y otras distracciones de ese pelaje.

Theter es dinero infinito creado de la nada y la práctica totalidad del capital de Bitcoin a día de hoy. Éso ya lo sabes y tu amigo también. Suficiente para ilustrar rigores y patrañas ante filofoxías y/o consejos de himbersión. Para ser claros y k lo enteinda cualquiera, incluso un , en este caso, "ignorante" como tú : Tether es la razón por la k Bitcoin no vale cien pavos hoy y sus poseedores puedan venderlo a ocho mil pavos.

El k quiera Casino...pues Casino. Pero con conocimiento de causa. Simple. Favorecer lo contrario es estafar y quienes lo hacen, ESTAFADORES. Puta basura con piel de cordero distraído y veneno para el prójimo, vamos.

Espero haberme explicáu.


----------



## kikepm (8 Dic 2019)

esseri dijo:


> @kikepm Por supuesto k él no hablaba de Theter, sino de la épica contra el dinero falso, k intenta personalizar falazmente en el fiat. El dinero falso k capitaliza más del 95% de BTC lo oculta deliberadamente entre automóviles tirados por caballos , servicios de custodia ajenos Bitcoin k intenta descalificar como malas copias - sin serlo en absoluto - copias y otras distracciones de ese pelaje.
> 
> Theter es dinero infinito creado de la nada y la práctica totalidad del capital de Bitcoin a día de hoy. Éso ya lo sabes y tu amigo también. Suficiente para ilustrar rigores y patrañas ante filofoxías y/o consejos de himbersión.
> 
> El k quiera Casino...pues Casino. Pero con conocimiento de causa. Simple.



Veo que disentimos profundamente en lo que es Theter respecto de BTC. Varias de las cosas que expresas son interpretaciones, Tampoco tiene mayor recorrido para mi.

Un saludo no molesto más


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Dic 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Si te molesta mi respuesta en el hilo de Fernando, quizás antes deberías plantearte las tuyas sobre temas que NO SON ORO, y por los que Fernando creo que en parte decidió suspender su participación.



Claro que son productos relacionados con el ORO el hecho de que una de las mayores refinerías de ORO de Suiza ofrezca un servicio de custodia de ORO en un país con tradición de custodia de oro. El ORO se tokeniza en una blockchain.

Y como se menciona la palabra blockchain, los bitcoineros saltais cómo un resorte a hablar de Bitcoin. Y monopolizais el puto hilo hablando de vuestra inversión. El tema de Fernando tiene más que ver con piques previos conmigo, está ha sido su escusa para una de sus pataletas. Estás pataletas son con cualquiera que perciba que le quita protagonismo...

Pero volvamos a BTC.
Dices que va a competir con el oro en caso de pánico monetario?

Hagamos cálculos, si las 288.000 transacciones diarias sólo fuesen para que los españoles en pánico cambiasemos todo nuestro Fiat por BTC tardaríamos 138 DÍAS... Pero no sólo hay españoles por el mundo... En caso de pánico financiero real BTC no podría procesar las transacciones. Ni puede entrar todo el mundo ni se puede salir todo el mundo cuando quiera, genial en caso de pánico.

Y no odio BTC, odio que me tomen el pelo y me vendan la moto de que soy gilipollas por no tener HUMO digital


----------



## tastas (8 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Claro que son productos relacionados con el ORO el hecho de que una de las mayores refinerías de ORO de Suiza ofrezca un servicio de custodia de ORO en un país con tradición de custodia de oro. El ORO se tokeniza en una blockchain.
> 
> Y como se menciona la palabra blockchain, los bitcoineros saltais cómo un resorte a hablar de Bitcoin. Y monopolizais el puto hilo hablando de vuestra inversión. El tema de Fernando tiene más que ver con piques previos conmigo, está ha sido su escusa para una de sus pataletas. Estás pataletas son con cualquiera que perciba que le quita protagonismo...
> 
> ...



Te recuerdo que los problemas que pueda tener Bitcoin, los heredará esa magnífica blockchain descentralizada anclada en oro que has traído al hilo.
O eso o no es tan descentralizada como se anuncia.

Taptap


----------



## esseri (8 Dic 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Veo que disentimos profundamente en lo que es Theter respecto de BTC. Varias de las cosas que expresas son interpretaciones, Tampoco tiene mayor recorrido para mi.
> 
> Un saludo no molesto más



Hace tres páginas está linkada la financiación mundial de BTC a cuenta de Tether. Suma...y nos ahorramos interpretaciones y caretas.

Y va a ser k no...k en lo k parece k disentimos es entre lo k es un hijo de puta estafador k amenaza a terceros con milongas y/o elipsis... y una bucólica y distraída libélula primaveral revoloteando entre almendros en flor. Oye...k cualquier puede equivocarse, no pasa ná, al final, seguro k nos entendemos.

Otro saludo también para tí. Lo de molestar más o no, ya...pregúntaselo al próximo incauto...k es k la gente se toma ser timado mú malamente, oye... rarezas del personal...


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (8 Dic 2019)

habiendo un FORO ENTERO para hablar de criptomonedas, por qué tenéis que reventar el hilo con vuestros beefs sobre bitcoin? sois gente veterana ya aquí como para saber comportaros. dejad de molestar a los que nos interesa leer sobre oro, y no sobre criptos o sobre blockchain. y escribo este mensaje porque siendo veteranos espero que tengáis la decencia de hacerlo, si no os meteré en ignorados y punto (como seguro que os tendrán ya muchos seguidores del hilo).


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Te recuerdo que los problemas que pueda tener Bitcoin, los heredará esa magnífica blockchain descentralizada anclada en oro que has traído al hilo.
> 
> Taptap



Y que en ningún momento he recomendado como inversión... 

Porqué te sientes atacado si la tecnología blockchain puede tener aplicaciones reales que nada tienen que ver con BTC? Cada vez que sale el tema defiendes BTC como si te fuera la vida en vender al resto las ventajas de tu humo digital.

Entiendo que das por buenos los problemas que menciono en BTC y por tanto una cripto redimible en oro que usase la blockchain de Bitcoin para validar sus transacciones es una mierda, no? Porque si es así estamos de acuerdo


----------



## esseri (8 Dic 2019)

Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕ dijo:


> habiendo un FORO ENTERO para hablar de criptomonedas, por qué tenéis que reventar el hilo con vuestros beefs sobre bitcoin? sois gente veterana ya aquí como para saber comportaros. dejad de molestar a los que nos interesa leer sobre oro, y no sobre criptos o sobre blockchain. y escribo este mensaje porque siendo veteranos espero que tengáis la decencia de hacerlo, si no os meteré en ignorados y punto (como seguro que os tendrán ya muchos seguidores del hilo).



Sin problema por mix partex.

Tras el primer post, tienes una aclaración mía de k no seguiría el off topic salvo alusión directa o intento de manipulación susceptible de aclarar en lo posible. Y en esas sigo. Me importa más la seguridá de gente k me haya podido aportar en este hilo k tus cortes de venas, lo siento.

Puedes postear sobre Oro ( yo lo hago en este hilo ) y listo.


----------



## kikepm (8 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Claro que son productos relacionados con el ORO el hecho de que una de las mayores refinerías de ORO de Suiza ofrezca un servicio de custodia de ORO en un país con tradición de custodia de oro. El ORO se tokeniza en una blockchain.
> 
> Y como se menciona la palabra blockchain, los bitcoineros saltais cómo un resorte a hablar de Bitcoin. Y monopolizais el puto hilo hablando de vuestra inversión. El tema de Fernando tiene más que ver con piques previos conmigo, está ha sido su escusa para una de sus pataletas. Estás pataletas son con cualquiera que perciba que le quita protagonismo...
> 
> ...



No, no es un tema de oro principalmente, si la custodia fuera al estilo clásico, no te habrías parado a ponerlo en el hilo. Lo fundamental en tu información era su tokenización.

Que no es lo que estoy debatiendo, a mi personalmente no me molesta que tu, u otros, hablen de lo que les parezca, siempre que aprenda algo, como fue el caso. Yo expuse, creo que razonada y educadamente, varias dudas sobre el tema. Mi conclusión, en este y en otrs temas, es siempre que "el mercado dirá".

Y lo mismo pienso para BTC. O al menos siempre en este hilo he expresado que no tengo la bola de cristal para saber que pasará con certeza. No la tengo, ni nadie creo yo.

Sin embargo tus palabras, como la de tantos que odian BTC (y que lo odias es evidente por la forma en que te expresas), son siempre seguras, 100%, estoy aburrido de leer a gente que no posee BTCs, hablar con seguridad de su fin, de la burbuja n-ésima, de que esta vez si que si. Al menos, después de estos años, habría que esperar un poco de humildad.

No voy a replicar más al tema BTC, porque no es mi interés mantener un debate, más cuando no es el sitio indicado y noto a los proponentes del otro lado un tanto calientes. Pero creo que te equivocas en forma importante.


Como digo metódicamente, el mercado dirá.


----------



## esseri (8 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Y que en ningún momento he recomendado como inversión...
> 
> Porqué te sientes atacado si la tecnología blockchain puede tener aplicaciones reales que nada tienen que ver con BTC? Cada vez que sale el tema defiendes BTC como si te fuera la vida en vender al resto las ventajas de tu humo digital.
> 
> Entiendo que das por buenos los problemas que menciono en BTC y por tanto una cripto redimible en oro que usase la blockchain de Bitcoin para validar sus transacciones es una mierda, no? Porque si es así estamos de acuerdo



Una cripto redimible en Oro , a expensas de la regulación k cada usuario estime idónea , incluso la regulación CERO ( k es una OPCIÓN ) puede ser un sistema de admistración, ahorro y pagos en ORO de putísima madre ( con grandes mejoras sobre las limitaciones del físico...y obviamente, lastres , como el obvio riesgo de contraparte, k sería lo primordial a minimizar en las regulaciones comentadas ).

Obviamente, no es Oro en la mano...pero no tengas la menor duda de ello. Supongo k por más ruido k haya, nadie la tiene sobre tu planteamiento principal.


----------



## tastas (8 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Y que en ningún momento he recomendado como inversión...



Tampoco la has desaconsejado, cosa que yo hago abiertamente exponiendo los motivos.



> Porqué te sientes atacado si la tecnología blockchain puede tener aplicaciones reales que nada tienen que ver con BTC? Cada vez que sale el tema defiendes BTC como si te fuera la vida en vender al resto las ventajas de tu humo digital.



Me jode que se aproveche el desconocimiento de lo que es Bitcoin para vender productos que pese a usar la palabra blockchain no tienen nada que ver con Bitcoin pero que de manera mágica adoptan sus propiedades y salvan todos sus inconvenientes.



> Entiendo que das por buenos los problemas que menciono en BTC y por tanto una cripto redimible en oro que usase la blockchain de Bitcoin para validar sus transacciones es una mierda, no? Porque si es así estamos de acuerdo



Kikepm ya ha dicho que hacer tropecientas transacciones por segundo no es el principal objetivo de Bitcoin. 
La escalabilidad de Bitcoin es un problema que se puede ir resolviendo poco a poco, de hecho ya está resuelto en base a las tasas de transacción. Solo se usará Bitcoin para aquellos usos por los que merezca la pena pagar la tasa de ese momento.
Hacer transacciones a distancia, por canales inseguros en oro sin depender de un tercero de confianza es algo más difícil de resolver.

Taptap


----------



## Berciano230 (8 Dic 2019)

El afán de protagonismo que alguno no obtiene en su vida personal lo intenta dictar en este foro, en fin al ignore.. 
Mucho  nose, mucho Btc.. mucha mala educación si que hay y tiende al alza .. triste pero es asi y cada dia mas.....


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Dic 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> No, no es un tema de oro principalmente, si la custodia fuera al estilo clásico, no te habrías parado a ponerlo en el hilo. Lo fundamental en tu información era su tokenización.
> 
> Que no es lo que estoy debatiendo, a mi personalmente no me molesta que tu, u otros, hablen de lo que les parezca, siempre que aprenda algo, como fue el caso. Yo expuse, creo que razonada y educadamente, varias dudas sobre el tema. Mi conclusión, en este y en otrs temas, es siempre que "el mercado dirá".
> 
> ...



Claro, una custodia al estilo clásico no es noticia. La tokenizacion del oro permite que sea utilizado para transacciones, esa es la noticia.

Acabas de decir que tienes meridianamente claro que el Fiat sucumbirá ante la plata, el oro y el BTC.
No me pidas humildad si yo tengo meridianamente claro que 288.000 transacciones al día es un chiste. En caso de mayor adopción o panico financiero, no sería capaz de procesar las transacciones. Todo esto gastando ingentes cantidades de electricidad. Me parece puto humo, normal que no tenga... Pero estoy hasta los huevos de la prepotencia de algunos bitcoineros promocionando su humo.

Disculpa si te ha molestado que te responda en otro hilo, la idea era dejar el off topic en este.


----------



## esseri (8 Dic 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> No voy a replicar más al tema BTC, porque no es mi interés mantener un debate, más cuando no es el sitio indicado y noto a los proponentes del otro lado un tanto calientes. Pero creo que te equivocas en forma importante.
> 
> 
> Como digo metódicamente, el mercado dirá.



Los mercáus son los papis y olé.

Un BTC DE MERCÁO hiperdopáo con pasta irreal no es un repositorio progresivo de riqueza real y robusta. Con lo k no es BTC...al menos , no el originalmente diseñado.

EL único consenso k cabe en una estructura así es de la aceptación tácita y colectiva de un chanchullo premium . Ayákadakualo y los ceros de su cuenta...pero dos cosas :

- al bebé, te lo cargas y lo conviertes en un - otro - pùto yonki.
- presentarlo con elipsis implica serio riesgo a terceros. Elipsis deliberadas, ya...pasopalabra.

Poca discusión sobre ello...y cuanta más fé e idealismo presida un juicio, menos aún.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Dic 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Una cripto redimible en Oro , a expensas de la regulación k cada usuario estime idónea , incluso la regulación CERO ( k es una OPCIÓN ) puede ser un sistema de admistración, ahorro y pagos en ORO de putísima madre ( con grandes mejoras sobre las limitaciones del físico...y obviamente, lastres , como el obvio riesgo de contraparte, k sería lo primordial a minimizar en las regulaciones comentadas ).
> 
> Obviamente, no es Oro en la mano...pero no tengas la menor duda de ello. Supongo k por más ruido k haya, nadie la tiene sobre tu planteamiento principal.



Claro que es una idea cojonuda que de implementarse podría resolver el problema monetario que tenemos. Por eso han salido ya bastantes y seguirán saliendo. Y puede ser un Game changer de triunfar en el mercado.

Claro que no es oro en mano, creo que en este hilo hay nivel como para no tener que decir algo tan obvio...

Como he dicho cada vez que he sacado el tema, ya se irá viendo. Aunque joder la que se monta cada vez que pongo alguna novedad al respecto. Podría pasar desapercibida entre otras tantas intevenciones pero levanta ampollas el tema.


----------



## esseri (8 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Claro que es una idea cojonuda que de implementarse podría resolver el problema monetario que tenemos. Por eso han salido ya bastantes y seguirán saliendo. Y puede ser un Game changer de triunfar en el mercado.
> 
> Claro que no es oro en mano, creo que en este hilo hay nivel como para no tener que decir algo tan obvio...
> 
> Como he dicho cada vez que he sacado el tema, ya se irá viendo. Aunque joder la que se monta cada vez que pongo alguna novedad al respecto. Podría pasar desapercibida entre otras tantas inteevenciones pero levanta ampollas el tema.



Ya, ya...era un resumen en voz alta para Oreros y disipar humo.

Por cierto...lo acojonante es k todas y cada una de las desventajas de ese sistema quedaron diáfanas en el hilo hace semanas. Sin meter vendidas de burra bitcoñeras ni paralelismos obsesivos y/o interesados k no vienen a cuento en la ecuación, claro.

Ayákadakualo y el humo k vea en el hilo.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Tampoco la has desaconsejado, cosa que yo hago abiertamente exponiendo los motivos.
> 
> 
> Me jode que se aproveche el desconocimiento de lo que es Bitcoin para vender productos que pese a usar la palabra blockchain no tienen nada que ver con Bitcoin pero que de manera mágica adoptan sus propiedades y salvan todos sus inconvenientes.
> ...



Es que no soy quien para desaconsejar a nadie. Tampoco para aconsejar. Tú sí porque tienes bitcoins.

Gracias por avisarnos de algo tan obvio como que dejar la custodia de oro a un tercero hay que confiar en ese tercero. 

Tú confías en que en caso de pánico finciero podrás acceder a tus bitcoins con 288.000 transacciones al día, tu sabrás lo que haces...


----------



## FranMen (9 Dic 2019)

Propongo que los que tengáis desavenencias personales que al resto no interesan las solventéis por mensajes directos entre vosotros. Al principio de la página hay un icono con un sobre ✉ muy útil para esto. También podéis daros el tlf para mandaros Whatsapp o llamaros directamente.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Dic 2019)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# *AgAu*: Ayer me dí una "vuelta" por MÏ HILO, aprovechando que estoy interviniendo en otro de este subforo, y muy poco de lo que leí valía la pena... Una lástima, pero qué le vamos a hacer... Ya no depende de mi.

NO, no voy a escribir en un tiempo por aquí. Motivos NO hay que explicarlos porque son EVIDENTES y la culpa de todo la tiene el HIJO DE PUTA que lleva este foro y que carece de principios. Sólo le vale el dinero, pero que se ande con mucho ¡Ojo! y es que en la "libertad de expresión" también hay unos límites que NO se pueden sobrepasar en un Estado de Derecho. Y ya en su momento pudo comprobarlo...

Ahora escribo en mi Blog de Rankia y participo allí en donde me interesa hacerlo, de manera que estoy haciendo lo mismo que hacía aquí, pero de forma más reducida y que me proporciona más tiempo para mis estudios. Allí tengo el éxito que tuve en el pasado y que va creciendo día a día. Además, me encuentro con personas de un alto nivel con las que debatir y eso para mí es fundamental. Eso de mis ansías de "protagonismo" es una gilipollez por parte del "alemán" y al que, equivocadamente, le concedía una mayor "clase". Tampoco le voy a dar mayor importancia, ya que NUNCA la tuvo para mí, como él bien sabe, pero al menos le respetaba.

En fin, *AuAg*, será el tiempo el que determine cuándo deba volver por aquí o... NO. En cierta ocasión, y hace ya muchos años, un gran forero y "platero" (*Silver Tiger*) me dijo que era una pena que escribiera en medio de un "cenagal" y, últimamente, esa era la misma impresión que tenía yo y para qué complicarme una vida que se caracteriza por ser fructífera en muchos sentidos.

De todas formas, *AuAg*, te agradezco tus palabras, al igual que a quiénes se hayan expresado de la misma manera.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (9 Dic 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # *AgAu*: Ayer me dí una "vuelta" por MÏ HILO, aprovechando que estoy interviniendo en otro de este subforo, y muy poco de lo que leí valía la pena... Una lástima, pero qué le vamos a hacer... Ya no depende de mi.
> 
> ...



"El" HIJOPUTA k lleva "este" foro es el k "te" permite marujear como "la" maricona k eres "desde los" tags... sumido en la espiral bochornosa de tu evidente enfermedá mental , pequeño cateto.

En la línea de tus reivindicados respetos - cuando te calientan merecidamente la colleja, claro- ...saluda a la puta de tu madre, k cagando algo como tú a este mundo, ésa cerda y no las k tú mentas , seguro k lo es. El k dice lo k no debe, oye lo k no quiere...toma nota, bobo ...y por cierto, comprobar lo mucho k os agrada, mejora aún el plato. A ver si te crees k todos por akí somos mojigatos lameculos apiadándonos de tus putas taras. Vomita en tu puta casa...o a cobrar. Simple.

Hala, jódete y baila, "Pulitzer"... y véssssste a Rankia a k te limpien el culo, k estás en la edá.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Dic 2019)

Bye Bye! HIJO DE PUTA.


----------



## esseri (9 Dic 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bye Bye! HIJO DE PUTA.



No, tontín..., por más k encaje en tus delirios, yo no soy ningún hijo de puta...es más, soy un muy wen tipo. Para la gente decente...y para la basura como tú. Cuestión de una correcta administración , clave en este valle de lágrimas. A tí te toca poya en la boca, ké le vamoasé. 

Lo dicho : Jódete y baila. Pagas tus propias espirales. Mastica , pues.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Dic 2019)

SÍ que ser, eres: HIJO DE PUTA. Mejor dicho: GRANDÍSIMO HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA. Debe hacer tiempo que NO te miras en el espejo, supongo que por lo GUARRO que debes ser, así que NO percibes la REALIDAD. De todas formas, que sepas que el HEDOR llega hasta estas páginas... Y eso va a hacer que te ponga en el IGNORE y NUNCA más voy a saber de tí. Debía haber caído antes, pero eso sucede cuando intentas "escuchar" a una PUTA CUCARACHA.

Y mis disculpas al resto de los foreros por esta salida de tono, pero a veces hay lo que hay y NO hay más... De todas formas, lo dicho: tardaré en escribir por aquí.


----------



## esseri (9 Dic 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> SÍ que ser, eres: HIJO DE PUTA. Mejor dicho: GRANDÍSIMO HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA. Debe hacer tiempo que NO te miras en el espejo, supongo que por lo GUARRO que debes ser, así que NO percibes la REALIDAD. De todas formas, que sepas que el HEDOR llega hasta estas páginas... Y eso va a hacer que te ponga en el IGNORE y NUNCA más voy a saber de tí. Debía haber caído antes, pero eso sucede cuando intentas "escuchar" a una PUTA CUCARACHA.
> 
> Y mis disculpas al resto de los foreros por esta salida de tono, pero a veces hay lo que hay y NO hay más... De todas formas, lo dicho: tardaré en escribir por aquí.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Dic 2019)

NUNCA he dicho tal cosa. SÍ que es cierto que serví a las órdenes de un gran militar que poseyó la Cruz Laureada de San Fernando. Respecto a la "Real Academia..." suelo visitarla cuando me paso por Madrid, pero por otras razones que obviamente NADA tienen que ver con la citada condecoración militar y que merece TODOS los respetos. Y aquí acaba ya mi participación en el hilo durante "X" tiempo, por lo tanto NO voy a responder a NADA más, incluidas las "ironías"...


----------



## FranMen (9 Dic 2019)

Vuelvo a repetir lo dicho anteriormente, temas personales debatirlos de forma personal, hay gente que le gusta el cotilleo, la polémica y la carnaza, a mí no, yo vengo aquí a aprender y, si es posible a aportar, cuando creo que puede ocurrir. 
Fernando, no se lo que habrán escrito porque lo debo tener en ignore pero no es propio responder de esa manera en un foro público. Debatir con quien se pueda, si interesa a todos de forma pública si no privada y si no interesa IGNORE


----------



## el mensa (9 Dic 2019)

A ver, socios. Los troles son algo intrínseco a este foro por su especial idiosincrasia. A quien le molesten por el motivo que sea hay herramientas (poco útiles a la postre) para minimizar su impacto y también la propia higiene mental de ignorarlos. 

Lo que no puede ser es que le enseñe el hilo a mi hija (este es del tipo de hilo que se pueden mostrar a la juventud, de otros subforos obviamente todavía no...) para que me de su opinión de "experta" en redes sociales y me diga: "No se de que coño hablan pero algunos mensajes son idénticos a los de los grupos de wssp de mis amigos de la ESO". 

Un poquito de por favor, que aquí se nota que llevamos años peinando canas, como para caer en provocaciones, insultos y críticas destructivas.

Por cierto, no comento mucho pero os sigo. Buen hilo.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Dic 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # *AgAu*: Ayer me dí una "vuelta" por MÏ HILO, aprovechando que estoy interviniendo en otro de este subforo, y muy poco de lo que leí valía la pena... Una lástima, pero qué le vamos a hacer... Ya no depende de mi.
> 
> ...



Fernando, todo esto viene de esta respuesta tuya fuera de tono ante un link que puse:


fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Unas breves líneas para comentaros que estaré un tiempo fuera del hilo. NO creo que sea necesario dar motivos... aunque es probable que prefiera leer a Asimov a algunas de las últimas cosas que he leído por aquí. SÍ que volveré a reactivar mi Blog en Rankia y donde la moderación funciona de forma perfecta y NO como en este foro. Dejo el hilo abierto y espero que siga siendo un buen lugar de debate.



Prefieres dejar de participar en el hilo porque te parece ciencia ficción lo que escribo. Vale. 
Qué tengo que hacer, pedirte perdón por participar en el hilo o pedirte permiso para participar en un foro público? Lo único que hice fue explicar cómo funciona la tokenizacion del oro ante la pregunta de un forero sin faltar a nadie. Y tú haces chantaje diciendo que dejas de escribir por mi culpa. Me parece un comportamiento infantil y victimista pero bien, es tu decisión.

Ya te dije que no me parece motivo para dejar de escribir teniendo la opción de ignorarme si te molesta mi presencia en el hilo. Y lo sigo manteniendo. También te repito que si no quieres ignorar usuarios este foro no va a moderar a tu antojo como habrás comprobado desde que llevas registrado. En Rankia estarás más tranquilo y puede seguirte quien quiera, aquí ya sabes lo que hay...


----------



## Forcopula (9 Dic 2019)

Onzas de filarmónicas de onza de plata de oferta en goldsilver.be para quien le interese, en estos momentos a 16'84 la unidad, si se desea guardar para comprar más o ya tienes un pedido guardado (cómo es mi caso) es buen precio.
Un saludo

Enviado desde mi TA-1052 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paco908 (9 Dic 2019)

Buenas noches a todos.
Soy seguidor, sin aportar, de este hilo. Hilo del cuál aprendo mucho y me duelen las salidas de tono vengan de quién vengan.
La conclusión que saco del foro y del hilo es que es reflejo de la sociedad. !! SE HA PERDIDO EL RESPETO ¡¡.
¿Qué se gana desacreditando al otro?. Nada, quedar en evidencia, hacerse mala sangre. 
Cuando se acaban los argumentos empiezan los insultos. Parece mentira que seamos seres conscientes (¿?).
Así nos va como sociedad.
Saludos


----------



## esseri (9 Dic 2019)

@paco908 Basicamente se trata de un botarate k sin medicina de la suya no aprende...pero además, a tartazos , pues sobre menosprecios a otros, no tiene la piel tan fina . Llevamos años de erosión , descalificación e intentos de marginación caprichosa e infantiloide hacia foreros perfectamente correctos y enriquecedores k se dejan correr por no perder la compostura y a las k ha podido asistir cualquiera, lo diga o no...pero por mix partex, al elemento éste le va a bailar el agua , Rita. No tienes más k ver la nimiedad k suscitó todo este embrollo, k se arregla con medio click...pero lo dicho, un paspán k en vez de 70 tacos aparenta 70 meses.




p.d. Ops !...k me sa olviáo el alegato !!!

*KÉDATEEEE FERNANDAAAA !!!  *


----------



## ElColgado (9 Dic 2019)

Veo a la gente muy nerviosa por aquí. ¿Será porque el precio del oro languidece?


----------



## Berciano230 (9 Dic 2019)

esseri dijo:


> @paco908 Basicamente se trata de un botarate k sin medicina de la suya no aprende...pero además, a tartazos , pues sobre menosprecios a otros, no tiene la piel tan fina . Llevamos años de erosión , descalificación e intentos de marginación caprichosa e infantiloide hacia foreros perfectamente correctos y enriquecedores k se dejan correr por no perder la compostura y a las k ha podido asistir cualquiera, lo diga o no...pero por mix partex, al elemento éste le va a bailar el agua , Rita. No tienes más k ver la nimiedad k suscitó todo este embrollo, k se arregla con medio click...pero lo dicho, un paspán k en vez de 70 tacos aparenta 70 meses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu tampoco ayudas mucho compañero siempre estas r que r pinchando y faltando, no creo que seas lo más correcto como ejemplo. Saludos cordiales 

Pd. Ninguno somos perfectos pero antes aprendíamos con lo que se escribía en este hilo y últimamente y como yo pensaran varios.. aprender poco, bueno a faltar al respeto y para eso ya esta el foro entero. Este hilo es de lo poco que hay de calidad y se está estropeando. Ayer ya lo escribio un compañero que por favor queremos seguir leyendo sobre el oro hay gente muy buen en este hilo y es una pena q se pierda asi. 

Saludos de nuevo


----------



## esseri (9 Dic 2019)

berciano230 dijo:


> Tu tampoco ayudas mucho compañero siempre estas r que r pinchando y faltando, no creo que seas lo más correcto como ejemplo. Saludos cordiales
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



El día k palme tal vez sea un perfecto ejemplo de cadáver. Mientras tanto, cero aspiraciones al respecto.

A tu hamijo se le ha solicitado repetidamente , hablo de AÑOS, k respete al personal. En tono más k aceptable y por parte de no pocos foreros...lo k cualkier adulto puede pillar. Pues no sólo no pilla, sino k su primera reacción, siempre la misma, de niñato malcriáo amenazando con llevarse "su" balón ( hablar de "MI - su - HILO" , ya es de lo más desconsiderado y narcisista hacia quienes lo conforman diariamente ...pero wé, del personaje en cuestión ké vas a esperar ) e intentando marginar a quien se le ponga en el nardo ( de hecho, ninguneando incluso a quienes intenta coaccionar poniendolos entre la espada y la paré de su ausencia lumínica , lo k muestra su menosprecio hacia TODOS, imo ).

Y como podrás suponer...a dar potitos bledine a burbuja, como k no entro. Se le devuelve lo suyo al cubo, k éso lo pilla al vuelo...y aprende inglés...o lo awanta su puta madre. Simple. Por no decir k no me vale k el fulano postee a diario. Otros también lo hacen habitualmente , me merecen no menor reconocimiento y agradecimiento tras años aquí y no van por ahí de soplapollas...y encima hay k asistir a k intenten torearles. Pues ahí, y por mis partex, menos reducirlo a un "pike personal" a lo k CASI NUNCA OBEDECEN ESAS FRICCIONES y esperar la siguiente gracieta del prenda, lo k sea. Se le pone su pasadita de frenada en los morros y si tose, ración doble. Ya aprenderá y si no, pues descojono k me casco a su cuenta... k los callejones sin salida de impedidos psicoemocionales como ése , cual hamster pasáo de ácido en el laberinto, son de lo más chupi.

Así k él elige : Por los demás...o por sí mismo.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Dic 2019)

Dicen que no ofende quien quiere, sino quien puede.

Entonces, creo que todos podemos cerrar esa puerta interna que tenemos cada uno y no permitir que nos hagan daño.

Si vemos que alguien nos está haciendo daño con sus comentarios o palabras, ¿para qué darle más importancia a esas palabras que a nosotros mismos, permitiendo que nos cree malas sensaciones?

Simplemente dejémoslas ahí. Quedémonos con lo valioso, que siempre hay algo que aprender y extraer, y dejemos las cáscaras, que abonen la tierra.

Eso nos aplica a todos. A veces nos dejamos llevar sin mucho sentido. Somos así. Luego se nos pasa y hasta a veces si pudiéramos volver atrás lo intentaríamos hacer mejor. Somos como niños.

Sigamos todos con las aportaciones, que son muy interesantes. Y seguro que hay mucha gente que no suele escribir, pero que le agrada informarse en sitios como este y muchos otros. Y dejemos en la medida que cada uno pueda, los prescindibles comentarios tristes y agresivos hacia otros. Creo que si queremos lo podemos hacer, con un par.

Si un caso, dirigir los insultos hacia los políticos que nos están quitando la sangre para sus juergas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Prefieres dejar de participar en el hilo porque te parece ciencia ficción lo que escribo. Vale.




Tranquilo que no va a dejar de escribir, lo tengo en el ignore, es al unico que he puesto en el ignore de todo el foro........... ya te digo que no deja de escribir en el foro, otras veces amenazo con lo mismo...... lo unico que quiere es que vengan sus seguidores a adorarlo y a pedirle que no se vaya.

Vive gracias al foro, sin el foro tendria que comprarse un perro o ponerse a criar pajaros, buscar otra aficion en definitiva y a ciertas edades es dificil cambiar de costumbres asi que puedes estar tranquilo que no dejara de escribir, el dia en el que lo haga probablemente unicamente cambie de nick.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Dic 2019)

Hablan en un subforo de metales y no tienen un misero gramo de oro............. van a tener entonces condecoraciones ?? como no sea de las que venden los chinos en aliexpres.....


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Dic 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Basicamente se trata de un botarate k sin medicina de la suya no aprende...pero además, a tartazos , pues sobre menosprecios a otros, no tiene la piel tan fina . Llevamos años de erosión , descalificación e intentos de marginación caprichosa e infantiloide hacia foreros perfectamente correctos y enriquecedores k se dejan correr por no perder la compostura y a las k ha podido asistir cualquiera, lo diga o no...pero por mix partex, al elemento éste le va a bailar el agua , Rita. No tienes más k ver la nimiedad k suscitó todo este embrollo, k se arregla con medio click...pero lo dicho, un paspán k en vez de 70 tacos aparenta 70 meses.




Magistral.............

Espero que participes en el hilo del oro apartir de ahora de forma continua, se te ven unos conocimientos que ya quisieran alguno de los cantamañanas que han estado escribiendo.......... deje de leer este hilo principalmente por la falta de sabiduria que apreciaba, entraba de vez en cuando por ver ai alguien interesante que dijera cosas interesantes de verdad aparecia.

Ya comente hace mucho tiempo, probablemente antes del verano aunque no lo recuerdo que la plata iba a bajar por debajo de los 500 euros el kg y que quedaria estancada hasta despues del verano de 2020, cuando algunos decian que iba a subir sin parar........ mas de uno se habra inchado a comprar viendo este tipo de opiniones.........

Del oro dije tanto lo mismo, no iba a seguir subiendo, tendria una ligera bajada y no me estrañaria volver a verlo en 37 euros el gramo.........

De momento he acertado............ el motivo no es que sea mas listo que nadie, el motivo es que esto lleva pasando bastante tiempo, asi como el motivo es que creo que dificilmente dejen que nos hagamos ricos por tener o no tener oro.

Que en el futuro siga subiendo algo mientras que el dinero cada vez valga menos....... es muy posible..........

Que el que tenga oro y plata tenga mas posibilidades que el que no lo tenga.......... tambien muy posible.........

Pero que por tener oro y plata vayamos a pegar un pelotazo brutal............. no lo veo.................

Antes se hara rico el que tenga una despensa llena de todo tipo de latas y comida no perecedera que los metaleros.


----------



## esseri (10 Dic 2019)

Timmings.
Éste dice k en un par de meses se verá si toca castañazo en 2020 o no.
Analista macroeconómico, en principio, no un goldbug vendiendo su libro...pero incide en drenados necesarios de la parida bursátil y refugio metalero con la tónica k vimos hasta Septiembre como modelo.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Dic 2019)

The World Gold Standard System Will Rise Again — But, Not Yet.

Hablando en forbes de la vuelta al patrón oro porque la alquimia monetaria actual no da mucho más de si... 



Compras de los bancos centrales en octubre:
Rusia 10,2 toneladas
Serbia 9 toneladas
Uzbekistan: 6,5 toneladas
Emiratos Árabes Unidos: 2 toneladas
Mongolia: 1,3 toneladas


----------



## timi (10 Dic 2019)

"It's About To Get Very Bad" - Repo Market Legend Predicts Market Crash In Days

En conclusión, todo lo que podemos decir aquí es que hace 11 años, el 5 de septiembre de 2008, diez días antes de que Lehman presentara, hubo problemas masivos de repos en todo el mercado (recuerde que el mercado de repos se congeló en septiembre de 2008 y solo un rescate multimillonario por parte del mundo los bancos centrales evitaron el colapso de la civilización) y casi nadie los entendió ... con una excepción: Matt King de Citi lo hizo y expuso todos los problemas en su icónica pieza del 5 de septiembre de 2008 " Are the Brokers Broken " en la que predijo el colapso de Lehman Diez días después tenía razón. ¿Zoltan Pozsar será Matt King de esta generación?


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Dic 2019)

China Gold Reserves & Chindia Demand | GoldBroker.com



Da la impresión de que la demanda va bajando pero ese gráfico no refleja el resto de países más pequeños de la órbita que también está comprando como Serbia, Mongolia, Kazajistán, etc.


----------



## Ethan20 (11 Dic 2019)

A corto plazo, esta semana o pega un zurriagazo para arriba o para abajo, se decide si USA pone aranceles a China y mañana las elecciones británicas


----------



## esseri (11 Dic 2019)

Aquí, uno k lo ve bastante más rapidito. Yankee k se escandaliza de k "China" riegue la banka hamija para sostener el crédito impagable de su sistema (...como hace la Fed con los banksters de su cascadita, empresas k recompran acciones hiperinfladas, etc ) ...éso sí a unos niveles de implicáos e intensidá de mora espeluznantes.

Por cierto...dice k de paripé en la guerra comercial, nada de nada...k es un parcheo global inexcusable y de la máxima urgencia.

Más allá del rigor económico k se puede esperar de estos profesionales anglos, algo k creo k hay k tener presente siempre en estos vídeos y k quisiera remarcar son los matices políticos de unos fulanos cuya cuerda castuza seguramente no percibamos en su justa medida por la simple distancia.


----------



## Eyman (12 Dic 2019)

No sé qué ha pasado en Coininvest. 

Estoy haciendo seguimiento de las monedas de 1/2 onza de oro american eagle, y de un día a otro han desaparecido de la web. 

No es que las pongan como agotadas existencias, es que simplemente no están, no aparecen ¿?


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Dic 2019)

Eyman dijo:


> No sé qué ha pasado en Coininvest.
> 
> Estoy haciendo seguimiento de las monedas de 1/2 onza de oro american eagle, y de un día a otro han desaparecido de la web.
> 
> No es que las pongan como agotadas existencias, es que simplemente no están, no aparecen ¿?



Lieferengpässe bei Goldhändlern: "Wir werden überrannt, die Warteschlangen gehen bis auf die Straße." - 12.12.19 - BÖRSE ONLINE

Las principales tiendas de oro en Alemania informan de que están sobrepasados con la demanda y que de han formado colas de espera en la calle en las sucursales de proaurum y degussa...

En principio se debe al cambio en la legislación contra el blanqueo de capitales y el comienzo de los tipos de interés negativos en algunos bancos.


----------



## espasonico (12 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Lieferengpässe bei Goldhändlern: "Wir werden überrannt, die Warteschlangen gehen bis auf die Straße." - 12.12.19 - BÖRSE ONLINE
> 
> Las principales tiendas de oro en Alemania informan de que están sobrepasados con la demanda y que de han formado colas de espera en la calle en las sucursales de proaurum y degussa...
> 
> En principio se debe al cambio en la legislación contra el blanqueo de capitales y el comienzo de los tipos de interés negativos en algunos bancos.



Ya ha empezado!


----------



## Me_opongo (12 Dic 2019)

No es lo mismo un banco de un país comprando toneladas, que unos miles de particulares comprando unas onzas y unos lingotes.

Pero no parece encajar muy bien tanta compra con bajadas del precio del oro, o subidas tan pequeñas... 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan20 (12 Dic 2019)

Ethan20 dijo:


> A corto plazo, esta semana o pega un zurriagazo para arriba o para abajo, se decide si USA pone aranceles a China y mañana las elecciones británicas



Lo avisé

Guerra comercial: Nueva advertencia ‘in extremis’ de China a Trump


Y el oro camino de los 1500 y bajada de bolsas


----------



## esseri (12 Dic 2019)

@swearengen No te quejes. A otro , en pleno esplendor de la miseria del tipo, le quiso directamente hundir el negocio animando al foro en pleno a boikotearlo porke le invitó educadamente a continuar un offtopic en otro hilo con el k había inundado el hilo de intercambio de metales entre foreros...y ya ves lo k chirría un offtopic allí en medio de mensajes "Yo compro..." " Yo vendo". A los tres días, aparece con un "excusatio non petita" tan vergonzoso como su derrapada previa a cuenta de k "ya habian hecho las paces" - cuando el chaval de EL Dorado coins, fue exquisito y jamás entró a sus babeos impresentables ...y aplicó , por puro bochorno, esa misma "discreción/silencio ante vergüenza ajena" a su presunta concordia, tan patética como la pataletita previa -. Por cierto, y muy en la línea de lo ocurrido aquí con frecuencia...nadie entonces pidió una pizca de decencia, siquiera la más elemental, para con el chaval y lo k era un chantaje y un abuso a la puta cara k encima podía pagar carísimo - ojo, en su propio ámbito comercial, entiéndase el contexto y lo rastrero del tipejo...aprovechando cobardemente para hacer aún más sangre , con lo k la situación suponía de acorralamiento y vulnerabilidad para el abusado ante su clientela...en fin, algo realmente repugnante k sin ser arte ni parte, ya te hacía hervir las venas -. Algo mucho más dañino y sucio k una situación simplemente vergonzosa o una pérdida de papeles.

Pero vamos, k eres el enésimo . Lo cojonudo es k no han sido pocas las veces k cuando ha ventiláo a alguien, lo ha hecho con bochornosa arrogancia , caracoleos y olé, en plan "aquí estoy yo" y tal...hasta k claro, alguien pilla sus sirocos y se los vomita, de vuelta y multiplicados en su puto morro ( y encima, exponiendo patetismos propios del fulano, k es lo k más le jode y por donde mejor se pone en su sitio a un petrimetre semejante ). Supongo k a estas alturas incluso a su camarilla más incondicional le resultará difícil dejar correr sus evidentes mamarrachadas...lo k al ridículo narcisismo del personaje en cuestión le vendrá de puta madre, pues nada mejor k hacerle roer a solas sus mongoladas de niñato consentido.

En fin...el tema parece ya razonablemente superáo y los harakiris con intención de marginar del elemento...pues éso, a su altura. A otra cosa.


----------



## tastas (12 Dic 2019)

Me_opongo dijo:


> No es lo mismo un banco de un país comprando toneladas, que unos miles de particulares comprando unas onzas y unos lingotes.
> 
> Pero no parece encajar muy bien tanta compra con bajadas del precio del oro, o subidas tan pequeñas...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk



No es lo mismo oro físico que oro papel, aunque lleven tanto tiempo con precio tan parejo.

Si un estado encuentra problemas para comprar quizá consiga acallar el rumor, y tiene incentivos para ello. Los particulares ni tienen tanta liquidez ni motivos para callarse que faltan monedas.

Taptap


----------



## Ethan20 (12 Dic 2019)

Ahora mismo un twit de Trump que las negociaciones con China van bien y el oro se desploma y subido en la bolsa. Como manipula las bolsas madreee


----------



## Pintxen (12 Dic 2019)

Hacía algunos días que no entraba en el foro y tenía varias páginas sin leer. Según iba leyendo me entraba duda si estaba en el foro de burbuja que tan agusto he seguido de un tiempo a esta parte o en forocoches... No me ha gustado nada ese cruce de insultos y descalificaciones, en fin... Espero que todo vuelva a la normalidad.

Cambiando de tema, el otro día se me abrieron los ojos cuando me di cuenta de un detalle que voy a comentar a continuación y que a muchos os parecerá obvio, y a pesar de que ya de antes pensaba lo mismo me ha hecho convencerme totalmente de que nos están engañando como a chinos con el fiat.
El hecho en cuestión es que el otro día salseando con unas monedas históricas de plata me di cuenta de que en el siglo 19 las monedas de 1 peseta eran exactamente iguales en peso, aleación, tamaño, grosor y diámetro que las de 1 franco francés, cosa que pasa con las de 2 y 5 pesetas/francos. Lo cual me lleva a pensar es que en aquella época tú si tenías monedas de plata tenías dinero real, y por supuesto más aún con las de oro. Por lo tanto yo deduzco que si ibas con tus pesetas de plata a la France o a Mongolia ibas con dinero que podías cambiar fácilmente por comida.


----------



## Kid (12 Dic 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> Hacía algunos días que no entraba en el foro y tenía varias páginas sin leer. Según iba leyendo me entraba duda si estaba en el foro de burbuja que tan agusto he seguido de un tiempo a esta parte o en forocoches... No me ha gustado nada ese cruce de insultos y descalificaciones, en fin... Espero que todo vuelva a la normalidad.
> 
> Cambiando de tema, el otro día se me abrieron los ojos cuando me di cuenta de un detalle que voy a comentar a continuación y que a muchos os parecerá obvio, y a pesar de que ya de antes pensaba lo mismo me ha hecho convencerme totalmente de que nos están engañando como a chinos con el fiat.
> El hecho en cuestión es que el otro día salseando con unas monedas históricas de plata me di cuenta de que en el siglo 19 las monedas de 1 peseta eran exactamente iguales en peso, aleación, tamaño, grosor y diámetro que las de 1 franco francés, cosa que pasa con las de 2 y 5 pesetas/francos. Lo cual me lleva a pensar es que en aquella época tú si tenías monedas de plata tenías dinero real, y por supuesto más aún con las de oro. Por lo tanto yo deduzco que si ibas con tus pesetas de plata a la France o a Mongolia ibas con dinero que podías cambiar fácilmente por comida.



En efecto, ésa era la idea.
Unión Monetaria Latina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Salut.


----------



## currigrino (12 Dic 2019)

Me traigo esta noticia que he leído en el principal:

El Supremo dicta que la venta de oro de particular a profesional tributa por Transmisiones

Malas noticias si queremos monetizar rápidamente una parte de nuestras reservas.


----------



## andyy (12 Dic 2019)

Lo más hiriente de los "señores " magistrados es considerar al particular el sujeto al impuesto, al contrario de lo que dice la ley que lo regula, cuando por ejemplo compras un apartamento, una finca o cualquier otro bien sujeto al ITP es quien lo adquiere el que está sujeto a la liquidación del impuesto. Sin embargo en este caso "sus eminencias" han "decidido" el criterio contrario, porque sí, porque ellos lo valen, o lo vale quien les paga las lentejas, no se, pero el sujeto al impuesto es el que lo vende, no el que lo compra. 
¿Queréis ver más claro el hostigamiento hacia el ciudadano raso? Vomitivo.

_*Tras analizar los hechos, los magistrados del Supremo han dictaminado que es el particular quien “realiza” el hecho imponible. Así, a pesar de que la ley establezca que el sujeto pasivo del impuesto sea el adquirente del bien, esa misma ley no establece excepción alguna por el hecho de que dicho adquirente sea comerciante. *_

Lo mismo hicieron cuando algunos de nuestros corruptos HAYuntamientos vendieron a los fondos buitres viviendas sociales que estaban en alquiler, se canceló el derecho de tanteo para el inquilino, de forma que cuando el Sr. o la Sra alcaldesa vendía la vivienda a Blackrock por ejemplo por 15.000 euros de mierda, el inquilino no podía ejercer su derecho, sin embargo si el piso es de un ciudadano raso y se lo va a vender a otro ciudadano raso entonces el derecho de tanteo permanece para el inquilino. Leyes a la carta. Repugnante. Y lo que es peor y más repugnante la interpretación torticera de las mismas por los que debería proteger al ciudadano raso. Pero el Madrid- Barsa y el Sálvame a toda máquina.

Tenemos lo que nos merecemos supongo


----------



## tristezadeclon (12 Dic 2019)

Pintxen dijo:


> El hecho en cuestión es que el otro día salseando con unas monedas históricas de plata me di cuenta de que en el siglo 19 las monedas de 1 peseta eran exactamente iguales en peso, aleación, tamaño, grosor y diámetro que las de 1 franco francés, cosa que pasa con las de 2 y 5 pesetas/francos. Lo cual me lleva a pensar es que en aquella época tú si tenías monedas de plata tenías dinero real, y por supuesto más aún con las de oro. Por lo tanto yo deduzco que si ibas con tus pesetas de plata a la France o a Mongolia ibas con dinero que podías cambiar fácilmente por comida.




El *real de a 8*, *peso de ocho*_,_ *peso fuerte* o *peso duro*, conocido en el mundo anglosajón como *dólar español* o _piece of eight_, es una moneda de plata con valor de ocho reales acuñada por la Monarquía Española después de la reforma monetaria de 1497 que estableció el real español. Gracias al amplio uso que tuvo a finales del siglo XVIII en Europa, toda América y el extremo oriente, se convirtió en la primera divisa de uso mundial. Fue la primera moneda de curso legal en los Estados Unidos hasta que una ley de 1857 desautorizó su uso. Muchas monedas actuales tomaron sus respectivas denominaciones del real de a 8, tales como el dólar, el yuan o el peso.1 

Real de a 8 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Uno de los aspectos más curiosos de la circulación de la plata de las Indias españolas por el Lejano Oriente es la existencia de gran número de resellos chinos en las piezas de ocho reales o pesos. Esta forma de controlar la calidad y el peso de la plata acuñada obedece a la necesidad de este numerario para el comercio en la zona, y fue una medida adoptada por comerciantes y banqueros con la finalidad de garantizar la buena ley de dichas piezas. 

Los resellos chinos


los comerciantes chinos necesitaban comprobar la pureza de los reales de a ocho pq el gobierno inglés inundó el mercado con falsificaciones, los piratas como siempre haciendo gala de su fair play, unos auténticos gentlemans, ni que decir q en todas las películas de hollywood los piratas ingleses que se dedicaban a robar eran los buenos y los españoles los malos

los fundamentos del actual imperio son simples: una impresora, ocho portaaviones y la alienación del ganado a través de los mass mierda


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Dic 2019)

currigrino dijo:


> Me traigo esta noticia que he leído en el principal:
> 
> El Supremo dicta que la venta de oro de particular a profesional tributa por Transmisiones
> 
> Malas noticias si queremos monetizar rápidamente una parte de nuestras reservas.



El hilo del intercambio entre foreros va a hechar humo y subira el spot en la venta...

Supongo que está habiendo cambios en política fiscal en toda Europa y es lo que está provocando que se sequen las tiendas alemanas.


----------



## Golden (12 Dic 2019)

Esto viene del problema de los Compro-Oro, ya que la autoridad fiscal considera que lo que compran son bienes muebles y por tanto sujetos al ITP. Se puede ver el inicio del problema en esta noticia: Varapalo fiscal de la UE a las empresas de «Compro Oro»

Me extraña que se aplique al oro bullion que está sometido al régimen europeo de oro inversión. En principio parece que aplicaría a elementos patrimoniales de segunda mano como las joyas y cualquier otro tipo de oro que no esté dentro de la normativa de oro inversión. Aunque habrá que estar atentos al desarrollo...


----------



## esseri (12 Dic 2019)

andyy dijo:


> Tenemos lo que nos merecemos supongo



Sep.

La dignidá, y este paripé de supervivencia de grotesca tutela a cuyos matices delirantemente alcistas toca asistir flixpando cada día y k aún se etiqueta bajo el Label de "vida"...sobrevaloradísimos, la verdá.

Pensar en las "minucias" por las k corrían oxtiax y sangre hace siglos...y hasta sólo décadas , nos averwenza como sociedá y especie, carajo... aquello de gente jugándose el pescuezo por los de su derredor y hasta por los venideros está hiperextirpado del ADN colectivo , vamos.

Hoy, ser marxista , tenista o nazionalsocialista sólo aclara de ké mama chupas.


----------



## tastas (12 Dic 2019)

Junto a la limitación de pagos en efectivo, otro palo más para meternos en el redil.
En Grecia el 30% de lo que cobras tiene que gastarse de manera electrónica.
Luego te dicen que en Suecia son muy modernos porque allí no usan efectivo.

Greece forces population to spend 30% of income electronically

Taptap


----------



## mr nobody (12 Dic 2019)

andyy dijo:


> Tenemos lo que nos merecemos supongo



Tenemos lo que nos hemos comido con patatas, por que yo no he hecho nada para merecer eso, mas bien todo lo contrario, que he incluso perdido algun amigo por ser autentico y no arrodillarme.

La verdad, es que voy por la vida que solo tengo ganas de ostiar betazos que tse dejan encular y ademas pagan la vaselina de su bolsillo


----------



## estupeharto (13 Dic 2019)

Hay que mantener la mamandurria de millones de mierdas.
Seguirán "legislando" en la misma línea de saqueo y expolio.
Reventará todo.
Llegará el día que les pague el karma.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Dic 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Hay que mantener la mamandurria de millones de mierdas.
> Seguirán "legislando" en la misma línea de saqueo y expolio.
> Reventará todo.
> Llegará el día que les pague el karma.



....No creo....pago Pol-Pot por haber matado a millones de compatriotas ? y Mao-Tse Tung ?....esto ya parece un Ponzi de manual...


----------



## estupeharto (13 Dic 2019)

Quién sabe qué pasará. Ya se verá.
Muchos sí han sufrido sus consecuencias, aunque nunca de la forma que realmente merecían.

Pero que se entere todo kiski de lo que hacen y de que son los responsables de lo que hay y lo que viene.

Se les tiene que caer la cara de vergüenza a todos.
Que estén rifando poltronas y mamandurrias a costa de seguir desmembrado la nación y que los pujolone sigan de rositas con los millones de millones saqueados.
Por ejemplo.
O el tema de los okupas..... Etc etc.

Que se vayan todos a la mierda HDLGP con sus milongas para tontos.

Que se enteren todos los ingenuos,
esgañados, utilizados y saqueados.

Quieren miseria y la vamos a tener.
Nadie debería defender/apoyar a ninguno de estos delincuentes. Como mucho huevos insultos y tomates a su paso y de ahí para arriba.

Y que se entere todo el mundo posible de la manipulación.
El boca a boca no se debe desestimar.
Cuando todos empiecen a afirmar que el rey está desnudo, ya veremos dónde acaban.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Dic 2019)

Hacienda puede registrar la vivienda de algunos trabajadores para comprobar su Patrimonio: ¿en qué casos puede pasarte?


Querran entrar hasta con detectores de metal si la cosa sigue asi y nos seguimos dejando hacer lo que quieran con nosotros.


----------



## skipyy (13 Dic 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hacienda puede registrar la vivienda de algunos trabajadores para comprobar su Patrimonio: ¿en qué casos puede pasarte?
> 
> 
> Querran entrar hasta con detectores de metal si la cosa sigue asi y nos seguimos dejando hacer lo que quieran con nosotros.



Donde hay droga que no vayan a ir...


----------



## jaris (13 Dic 2019)

currigrino dijo:


> Me traigo esta noticia que he leído en el principal:
> 
> El Supremo dicta que la venta de oro de particular a profesional tributa por Transmisiones
> 
> Malas noticias si queremos monetizar rápidamente una parte de nuestras reservas.



Hola a todos, ¿como influye eso en la venta de oro?
Perdonad mi desconocimiento del tema, pero que significa? que ademas de declarar la plusvalía hay que pagar otro impuesto más?-
Es decir, por ejemplo, vendo por 900 euros un lingote de 20 gramos que me costó 700 (hay factura) y si lo hago todo legal, tengo que declarar los 200 euros de plusvalía en la declaración de la renta del año siguiente.
Con esta nueva norma, ¿además tendré que pagar el ITP?, o el ITP sustituye Al IRPF? o que coño pasa, que tengo la po.... hecha un lio.
Gracias


----------



## FranMen (13 Dic 2019)

Por si fuera poco, parió la abuela:
Hacienda puede registrar la vivienda de algunos trabajadores para comprobar su Patrimonio: ¿en qué casos puede pasarte?

Siguiente paso: ¡Exprópiese!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (13 Dic 2019)

Esto ya pasa de castaño oscuro, están preparando el cotarro para quitarnos hasta los calzones.


----------



## Golden (13 Dic 2019)

jaris dijo:


> Hola a todos, ¿como influye eso en la venta de oro?
> Perdonad mi desconocimiento del tema, pero que significa? que ademas de declarar la plusvalía hay que pagar otro impuesto más?-
> Es decir, por ejemplo, vendo por 900 euros un lingote de 20 gramos que me costó 700 (hay factura) y si lo hago todo legal, tengo que declarar los 200 euros de plusvalía en la declaración de la renta del año siguiente.
> Con esta nueva norma, ¿además tendré que pagar el ITP?, o el ITP sustituye Al IRPF? o que coño pasa, que tengo la po.... hecha un lio.
> Gracias



Una vez visto con calma NO CAMBIA NADA. Clarifica las cosas simplemente para el sector de los compro-oro, pero queda igual que estaba para los vendedores y les deja claro a los compro-oro que tienen que pagar.

El Impuesto de Transmisiones Patrimoniales lo paga el comprador cuando compra un bien a un particular. La hacienda foral vasca hace tiempo que interpretó que los negocios de Compro-Oro tenían que tributar sus compras por este impuesto. El sector consideraba que nó porque el que compraba no era un particular. Hacienda, y el Supremo, con informe de la UE, entiende que si el que vende es un particular, el comprador sea particular o profesional paga ITP si o sí, porque lo que genera el impuesto es que el vendedor sea un particular. 

No lo tiene que pagar el vendedor, ni se ha cambiado ningún hecho imponible. Simplemente se ha dejado claro que el comprador lo tiene que pagar aunque sea un profesional si compra a un particular. Si comprara a otro profesional en lugar de ITP sería de aplicación el IVA.

En resumidas cuentas, si un particular vende joyas a un Compro-Oro tributa por la ganancia en IRPF como siempre, y el comprador paga el porcentaje que corresponda en su Comunidad Autónoma de ITP.


----------



## jaris (13 Dic 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Una vez visto con calma NO CAMBIA NADA. Clarifica las cosas simplemente para el sector de los compro-oro, pero queda igual que estaba para los vendedores y les deja claro a los compro-oro que tienen que pagar.
> 
> El Impuesto de Transmisiones Patrimoniales lo paga el comprador cuando compra un bien a un particular. La hacienda foral vasca hace tiempo que interpretó que los negocios de Compro-Oro tenían que tributar sus compras por este impuesto. El sector consideraba que nó porque el que compraba no era un particular. Hacienda, y el Supremo, con informe de la UE, entiende que si el que vende es un particular, el comprador sea particular o profesional paga ITP si o sí, porque lo que genera el impuesto es que el vendedor sea un particular.
> 
> ...



Gracias


----------



## estupeharto (13 Dic 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Una vez visto con calma NO CAMBIA NADA. Clarifica las cosas simplemente para el sector de los compro-oro, pero queda igual que estaba para los vendedores y les deja claro a los compro-oro que tienen que pagar.
> 
> El Impuesto de Transmisiones Patrimoniales lo paga el comprador cuando compra un bien a un particular. La hacienda foral vasca hace tiempo que interpretó que los negocios de Compro-Oro tenían que tributar sus compras por este impuesto. El sector consideraba que nó porque el que compraba no era un particular. Hacienda, y el Supremo, con informe de la UE, entiende que si el que vende es un particular, el comprador sea particular o profesional paga ITP si o sí, porque lo que genera el impuesto es que el vendedor sea un particular.
> 
> ...



¿Y si el particular no declara eso?
¿Cómo es de probable que te venga una sanción y de cuánto sería? Si se sabe...
Porque es que tener que pagar por todo para que lo roben esta gentuza y que la gente corra con los riesgos, tiempo, esfuerzo, etc. es un atraco. Y ya estamos hartos de delincuentes.


----------



## Golden (14 Dic 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Y si el particular no declara eso?
> ¿Cómo es de probable que te venga una sanción y de cuánto sería? Si se sabe...
> Porque es que tener que pagar por todo para que lo roben esta gentuza y que la gente corra con los riesgos, tiempo, esfuerzo, etc. es un atraco. Y ya estamos hartos de delincuentes.



Estamos hablando de Hacienda. Esto no es una multa por saltarse un semáforo.
Si un día te llega una sanción de Hacienda, espero que no, cualquier impuesto te habría parecido barato en comparación con los importes y el calvario posterior. Para empezar si te llega la sanción te llegará poco antes de que se cumplan 5 años del hecho. Pagar lo que no pagaste, más sanción, más intereses... probablemente acompañada de inspecciones tributarias cada dos por tres, declaraciones paralelas... 

Viendo el nivel de tributación de otras cuestiones, poder comprar oro inversión sin IVA y al venderlo tributar como ganancia patrimonial, o perdida patrimonial, incluso poder compensar esas ganancias con perdidas de hasta cinco ejercicios anteriores sean de oro, acciones o futuros... me parece que es para estar relativamente contentos. Y que dure.

La tranquilidad es lo más importante que hay en la vida.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Dic 2019)

Que país....al final, Venezuela no nos va a llegar ni a las suelas de los zapatos....


----------



## estupeharto (14 Dic 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Estamos hablando de Hacienda. Esto no es una multa por saltarse un semáforo.
> Si un día te llega una sanción de Hacienda, espero que no, cualquier impuesto te habría parecido barato en comparación con los importes y el calvario posterior. Para empezar si te llega la sanción te llegará poco antes de que se cumplan 5 años del hecho. Pagar lo que no pagaste, más sanción, más intereses... probablemente acompañada de inspecciones tributarias cada dos por tres, declaraciones paralelas...
> 
> Viendo el nivel de tributación de otras cuestiones, poder comprar oro inversión sin IVA y al venderlo tributar como ganancia patrimonial, o perdida patrimonial, incluso poder compensar esas ganancias con perdidas de hasta cinco ejercicios anteriores sean de oro, acciones o futuros... me parece que es para estar relativamente contentos. Y que dure.
> ...



¿Y sabes cómo tributa?
¿Depende de la base imponible de cada uno o es un porcentaje que se pueda saber?
Si lo sabes, como ejemplo orientativo...


----------



## Golden (14 Dic 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Y sabes cómo tributa?
> ¿Depende de la base imponible de cada uno o es un porcentaje que se pueda saber?
> Si lo sabes, como ejemplo orientativo...



Sobre la ganancia patrimonial (Precio de venta menos el precio de compra) se paga:

Un 19% sobre los primeros 6.000 de ganancia
Un 21% desde los 6.001 hasta los 50.000 euros de ganancia
Un 23% para las ganancias desde 50.001 euros en adelante.

Edito para poner un par de ejemplos:

*Ejemplo 1*
10 onzas de oro compradas a 1.000 euros cada una. Vendidas todas en un mismo año a 1.350 euros cada una.
Precio de compra 10.000 euros
Precio de venta 13.500 euros
Ganancia patrimonial; 3.500 euros
A pagar un 19% de esos 3.500 euros = 665 euros

*Ejemplo 2*
30 onzas de oro compradas a 1.000 euros cada una. Vendidas en un mismo año a 1.350 euros cada una
Precio de compra 30.000 euros
Precio de venta 40.500 euros
Ganancia patrimonial: 10.500 euros
A pagar un 19% de 6.000 euros = 1.140 euros
A pagar un 21% de 4.500 euros = 945 euros
Total a pagar = 2.085 euros


----------



## asqueado (14 Dic 2019)

Si alguien se piensa que los compro-oro, joyerias, etc. van a cambiar su metodo de trabajo, por esta ley, estan muy equivocados, al igual que nos creemos que los politicos no van a seguir robando.

Algunos que ilusos son y cuantos pajaritos tienen en la cabeza, el que no conozca el gremio no tiene ni idea, y no voy a dar ninguna informarcion al respecto, en su vida han estado en esos negocios, ni visto los hombres de negro para recoger mercancia para Suiza, pero bueno, que buenos legalistas, yo cuando viene a mi casa un profesional para arreglarme algo, estoy deseando de que me haga la factura, porque lo dice la ley, y dos huevos duros mas.


----------



## FranMen (14 Dic 2019)

Quizás lo que van buscando es más esto:
Guía para no perderse en el macrojuicio por el caso «Fénix», que puso en jaque a la joyería de Córdoba


----------



## espasonico (14 Dic 2019)

No me extrañaría que en breve aplicaran el IVA al bullion


----------



## Golden (14 Dic 2019)

espasonico dijo:


> No me extrañaría que en breve aplicaran el IVA al bullion




Te aseguro que no. Jamás!. Y lo dejo escrito.


----------



## skipyy (14 Dic 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Te aseguro que no. Jamás!. Y lo dejo escrito.



Hombre, jamás es mucho tiempo


----------



## Golden (14 Dic 2019)

skipyy dijo:


> Hombre, jamás es mucho tiempo



Si. Más que mucho es nunca. Y he usado conscientemente esa palabra. 
Es más probable que veamos muchas otras cosas en relación al oro que ponerle IVA.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Dic 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Sobre la ganancia patrimonial (Precio de venta menos el precio de compra) se paga:
> 
> Un 19% sobre los primeros 6.000 de ganancia
> Un 21% desde los 6.001 hasta los 50.000 euros de ganancia
> ...



Y creo si no me equivoco, que esos 6000 de ganancia son independientes de 6000 en ganancias de depósitos. O sea, que no se suman las ganancias (ni se compensan en caso de pérdidas), sino que hay dos o tres grupos, cada uno independiente del otro.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Dic 2019)

Pues sí, ponerle IVA al oro suena ya a tomadura de pelo. 
Papelitos de colores de la nada, humillando al rey por excelencia.
Muchos abusos y estupideces se cometen, pero ese sería ya un tiro en el pie.


----------



## Golden (14 Dic 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y creo si no me equivoco, que esos 6000 de ganancia son independientes de 6000 en ganancias de depósitos. O sea, que no se suman las ganancias (ni se compensan en caso de pérdidas), sino que hay dos o tres grupos, cada uno independiente del otro.



Pues no lo se, porque los depósitos están sujetos a retención como los dividendos, y son efectivamente otro grupo. Pero en principio la venta de oro entraría en el mismo que la venta de acciones, por ejemplo. Pero bueno, eso mejor lo consultas con un experto fiscal, o más fácil, el propio programa de la declaración te lo pone fácil


----------



## asqueado (14 Dic 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Quizás lo que van buscando es más esto:
> Guía para no perderse en el macrojuicio por el caso «Fénix», que puso en jaque a la joyería de Córdoba




*Todo esto me parece patetico, que despues de 13 años comience este macrojuicio, donde algunos de los acusados han muerto, otras empresas han cerrado, etc. etc.
aqui creo que viene mejor explicado
El supuesto cabecilla del caso 'Fénix' niega su participación en el fraude de los joyeros

En esta vida no hay nada seguro, nada mas que la muerte*
*ELECCIONES GENERALES 2019*
*Avalancha de impuestos para recaudar hasta 80.000 millones más
Alzas del IVA y tipo de lujo. Podemos planteaba rebajas del IVA en algunos productos, aunque también la creación de un nuevo tipo para "el lujo" del 25%. Asimismo, Más País proponía incrementar la fiscalidad de los billetes de avión, las corridas de toros y el coleccionismo hasta el tipo general, del 21%. *

*Avalancha de impuestos para recaudar hasta 80.000 millones más







*


----------



## estupeharto (14 Dic 2019)

¿Y qué pasa con monedas con ley >= 0,9 posteriores a 1800, pero que no hayan sido de curso legal?
¿Se supone que si las compras con factura, el IVA estaba incluido en el precio, aunque no lo indique expresamente, y que su precio de adquisición era el precio que figura menos su IVA correspondiente?


----------



## estupeharto (14 Dic 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> *Todo esto me parece patetico, que despues de 13 años comience este macrojuicio, donde algunos de los acusados han muerto, otras empresas han cerrado, etc. etc.
> aqui creo que viene mejor explicado
> El supuesto cabecilla del caso 'Fénix' niega su participación en el fraude de los joyeros
> 
> ...



No quepa duda, seguirán saqueando, despilfarrando y repartiéndose el botín hasta que sólo queden ruinas.


----------



## Golden (14 Dic 2019)

Perdone la pregunta, pero ¿lo de tener más de 70 años y andar mareándonos con colorines, muñequitos, gifs y fotos de super héroes lo tiene tiene usted ya en tratamiento?
.


asqueado dijo:


> *Todo esto me parece patetico, que despues de 13 años comience este macrojuicio, donde algunos de los acusados han muerto, otras empresas han cerrado, etc. etc.
> aqui creo que viene mejor explicado
> El supuesto cabecilla del caso 'Fénix' niega su participación en el fraude de los joyeros
> 
> ...


----------



## asqueado (15 Dic 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Perdone la pregunta, pero ¿lo de tener más de 70 años y andar mareándonos con colorines, muñequitos, gifs y fotos de super héroes lo tiene tiene usted ya en tratamiento?
> .




*A veces admiro mi capacidad, para contestar de manera amable, a ciertas personas, que en realidad deberia mandar a la mierda





*


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Dic 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Perdone la pregunta, pero ¿lo de tener más de 70 años y andar mareándonos con colorines, muñequitos, gifs y fotos de super héroes lo tiene tiene usted ya en tratamiento?
> .



A mi me tiene en ignore por que estuvo promocionando un aparatito que decia que detectaba el tugsteno, estuvo ofreciendo el aparatito por el foro........... aseguraba que detectaba lingotes rellenos y tal.........

Pero el aparatito lo tengo yo........ Gold tester 500 creo recordar que se llama, dije la verdad que ese aparato solo detecta la superfie no lo de dentro y que incluso si pones un lingote de oro, uno de plata y otro de oro encima el aparato dira que es oro.......

Por lo visto se enfado cuando esplique estas cosillas.........


----------



## tastas (15 Dic 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Si. Más que mucho es nunca. Y he usado conscientemente esa palabra.
> Es más probable que veamos muchas otras cosas en relación al oro que ponerle IVA.



Teniendo en cuenta que la plata ya tiene IVA, no sé por qué os sorprende que ek oro pueda tenerlo. Me extrañaría que lo quitarán en la plata, eso sí que sería una sorpresa.
Un AVI, un VIA, un AIV, un VAI, AIV...
Lo llamarán como les de la gana, pero pensar que el oro solo va a pagar por plusvalías hasta el infinito, viendo el ritmo impositivo que llevamos y el ritmo de envilecimiento de la moneda estatal, no es que me parezca ingenuo, es que es ilusorio pensar que nunca querrán que paguemos más impuestos por el oro.

Taptap


----------



## Golden (15 Dic 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> A mi me tiene en ignore por que estuvo promocionando un aparatito que decia que detectaba el tugsteno, estuvo ofreciendo el aparatito por el foro........... aseguraba que detectaba lingotes rellenos y tal.........
> 
> Pero el aparatito lo tengo yo........ Gold tester 500 creo recordar que se llama, dije la verdad que ese aparato solo detecta la superfie no lo de dentro y que incluso si pones un lingote de oro, uno de plata y otro de oro encima el aparato dira que es oro.......
> 
> Por lo visto se enfado cuando esplique estas cosillas.........



Tiene usted una gran suerte de que lo haya puesto en el ignore. Conmigo ha cogido manía persecutoria y se dedica a ir detrás de cada cosa que digo a veces a decir pijadas, otras a insultarme... en general me da igual. Lo que ya no me da igual es que trate de meter en problemas a otros. 

Un día le expliqué a un forero por qué no debía comprar granalla de plata por muy barata que estuviera y desde entonces tengo al retarded este pegado a mi. Como digo, me da igual, me dan igual los insultos, algunos bastante gordos, pero hay cosas por las que no paso. Si el gremio de joyeros/comrpo-oro le han encasquetado granalla que aguante su vela, pero que no vaya contando a la gente lo cojonudo que es comprar granalla para ver si se la puede quitar de encima. Y ya que venga a decir que que si vendes a ese gremio que mejor no declares... ya hay que ser mala persona. 

A día de hoy cada operación de compa que hace alguien de ese gremio queda registrada, controlada por la polícia y por hacienda. Les liquidan ITP por cada compra realizada aunque ellos no hayan hecho la autoliquidación, (desde la sentencia del supremo no creo que haya un sólo compro-oro que no presente las autoliqudaciones) y eso significa ni más ni menos que si hacienda tiene los datos de la operación de compra para cobrar el ITP tienen también los datos del vendedor y estará a la espera que este liquide la operación en su IRPF. Que no estamos en los años 80. Hacienda tiene un BIG DATA acojonante y cada cosa que no cuadra salta automáticamente.

Que cada uno haga lo que quiera, pero no, no le voy a pasar a este ni una más. Que se vaya si quiere a lamerle el pijo a su amigo ferrando o a sus amigos joyeros. Si esto ofende a alguien lo siento, de verdad que lo siento, pero con esta gentuza ignorarlos no ha servido de nada. Lo podéis comprobar en otros hilos.


----------



## Golden (15 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que la plata ya tiene IVA, no sé por qué os sorprende que ek oro pueda tenerlo. Me extrañaría que lo quitarán en la plata, eso sí que sería una sorpresa.
> Un AVI, un VIA, un AIV, un VAI, AIV...
> Lo llamarán como les de la gana, pero pensar que el oro solo va a pagar por plusvalías hasta el infinito, viendo el ritmo impositivo que llevamos y el ritmo de envilecimiento de la moneda estatal, no es que me parezca ingenuo, es que es ilusorio pensar que nunca querrán que paguemos más impuestos por el oro.
> 
> Taptap



Voy a tratar de explicar un poco mi contestación categórica.

Primero, la normativa por la que el Oro Inversión no puede tener IVA es una normativa europea, de obligado cumplimiento por los Estados Miembros. Cualquier gobierno con una voracidad extrema y que no entienda lo que es el oro estaría atado de pies y manos. 

La plata tiene IVA: Claro, como cualquier otro bien de consumo. Porque ahora mismo es eso, un metal industrial que en el pasado tuvo valor monetario pero que ya no lo tiene. Si los Bancos Centrales volvieran a acumular plata le quitarían el IVA. Ver al final, lo que digo de Rusia.

El Oro es dinero: Al dinero no se le mete IVA. Ni al oro, ni a la compra de cualquier divisa FIAT. ¿Le cobran IVA si compra francos suizos, dólares, o libras? Tampoco a los instrumentos financieros como acciones, bonos, etc, etc. 

Dice un forero que sería pegarse un tiro en el pie meterle IVA al oro inversión y así es. Los Estados están acumulando oro, y en el caso de China o Rusia como si no hubiera mañana. China tiene un superhabit en su balanza comercial que se puede permitir comprar oro sin parar. Los países europeos, o Estados Unidos no lo tienen tan fácil y la forma de acumular oro es que lo acumulen sus ciudadanos, y para eso hay que dar facilidades. Porque cuando llegue el momento y haya que poner en un nuevo Bretton Woods encima de la mesa el oro que tiene cada uno, el oro de cada Estado será la suma del oro de su banco central y del que tengan sus ciudadanos. Alemania ya tiene una encuesta detallada de cuanto oro hay entre particulares, 8.918 toneladas de oro en manos de particulares y 3.370 en el Bundesbank. 

Algunos países están dando aún más facilidades, que van más allá de la exención de IVA. Como UK, donde las monedas emitidas por ellos como las Britanias o Soberanos están libres del impuesto a la ganancia. Compras hoy, vendes mañana y no tienes que pagar una sola libra por la ganancia. Eso si, a cmabio todos los comercios de oro inversión de la UE están obligados a enviar los datos de los compradores de UK a la autoridad fiscal. 

Meter IVA al oro seria justo eso, un tiro en el pie en el peor momento. Es más fácil que veamos como el experimento de UK de dejar libres las ganancias se extienda por otros países.

Sobre la plata, hay un asunto curioso, y que hay que observar. Aparentemente ningún Banco Central está comprando plata, salvo el de Rusia, que en unas fotos que publicaron se vieron unos cuantos palés con lingotes nuevos de plata. Curiosamente unos meses después Rusia aprobó la exención de IVA para particulares en la compra de oro y PLATA.


----------



## el mensa (15 Dic 2019)

Voy a pillar varias monedas de 12 euros de plata "revendidas" en el banco de España. Para los papanoeles... Ya se que son una mala inversión, pero luego lo comparo con unos pantalones del zara y se me pasa...


----------



## asqueado (15 Dic 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Tiene usted una gran suerte de que lo haya puesto en el ignore. Conmigo ha cogido manía persecutoria y se dedica a ir detrás de cada cosa que digo a veces a decir pijadas, otras a insultarme... en general me da igual. Lo que ya no me da igual es que trate de meter en problemas a otros.
> 
> Un día le expliqué a un forero por qué no debía comprar granalla de plata por muy barata que estuviera y desde entonces tengo al retarded este pegado a mi. Como digo, me da igual, me dan igual los insultos, algunos bastante gordos, pero hay cosas por las que no paso. Si el gremio de joyeros/comrpo-oro le han encasquetado granalla que aguante su vela, pero que no vaya contando a la gente lo cojonudo que es comprar granalla para ver si se la puede quitar de encima. Y ya que venga a decir que que si vendes a ese gremio que mejor no declares... ya hay que ser mala persona.
> 
> ...



*La imagen que estas dando, es lamentable, eres un descereblado rezumando odio y descredito para aquel que contradice tus mentiras, ya se te ha dicho por activa y por pasiva en tu hilo abierto sobre "Mis puntos de entrada para comprar plata fisica", lo mentiroso y trapala que eres, con unos cuantos ZASCAS.
Eres un MISERABLE y no ofende quien quiere, si no quien puede.
Mira desgraciado yo seguire poniendo muñequitos, gifs o fotos y diciendo lo que me salga de los cojones, pero si no te gusta AJO y AGUA.
No te pongo en el ignore, porque la mejor terapia que tengo son los momentos que disfruto con tus comentarios de mierda y me rio a carcajadas, son lo mas guay, que ingenuos los que te hacen caso
Pues con relacion a lo que le contestas al que tengo ignorado, ahora vere las palmas que te ha hecho, ese en un post suyo queria comprar granalla, asi que no sera tan malo.
Eres un imbecil, a mi nadie me ha encasquetado nada, la granalla es un articulo mas que tengo y hecha por mi.
No sabes ni lo que dices y comentas, por cierto HIJO DE PUTA, yo no tengo que lamerle el pijo a nadie, eso lo haras tu so MARICON
Si aqui hay alguna gentuza, ese eres tu y algunos como tu que cuando no se dice lo que quieren leer, viene el insulto y la descalificacion*


----------



## Golden (15 Dic 2019)

Si le sirvo de terapia de verdad que estupendo, pero hágame caso, estas cosas es mejor ponerse en manos de un profesional. 



asqueado dijo:


> *La imagen que estas dando, es lamentable, eres un descereblado rezumando odio y descredito para aquel que contradice tus mentiras, ya se te ha dicho por activa y por pasiva en tu hilo abierto sobre "Mis puntos de entrada para comprar plata fisica", lo mentiroso y trapala que eres, con unos cuantos ZASCAS.
> Eres un MISERABLE y no ofende quien quiere, si no quien puede.
> Mira desgraciado yo seguire poniendo muñequitos, gifs o fotos y diciendo lo que me salga de los cojones, pero si no te gusta AJO y AGUA.
> No te pongo en el ignore, porque la mejor terapia que tengo son los momentos que disfruto con tus comentarios de mierda y me rio a carcajadas, son lo mas guay, que ingenuos los que te hacen caso
> ...


----------



## asqueado (15 Dic 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> A mi me tiene en ignore por que estuvo promocionando un aparatito que decia que detectaba el tugsteno, estuvo ofreciendo el aparatito por el foro........... aseguraba que detectaba lingotes rellenos y tal.........
> 
> Pero el aparatito lo tengo yo........ Gold tester 500 creo recordar que se llama, dije la verdad que ese aparato solo detecta la superfie no lo de dentro y que incluso si pones un lingote de oro, uno de plata y otro de oro encima el aparato dira que es oro.......
> 
> Por lo visto se enfado cuando esplique estas cosillas.........



*Voy a empezar por el final, antes se coge a un mentiroso que a un cojo, te tengo en el ignore por insultarme y menospreciarme contra algunos foreros*

23 Jun 2019

Añadir marcador
#43



> Notrabajo34 dijo:
> Se ignora el contenido de este miembro. Mostrar contenido ignorado



No sabes nada mas que insultar y desde el minuto uno, yo tambien podria hacerlo, pero demuestro mas educacion con ello.
Como no tienes ni idea, esa es la unica baza que tienes en lugar de rebatir
Si no sabes lo que es un simil, con el aceite y el agua para que lo entendieran, ese es tu problema
Todo lo que dices son contradiciones, pero no pierdo mas el tiempo contigo
Ala al ignore

*que viene del hilo este* Plata fisica sin IVA

*recuerdas esto que me dijistes*


23 Jun 2019

Añadir marcador
#42



> asqueado dijo:
> A mi me lo vas a decir tu
> 
> Ya, anda dime el proceso desde el minuto uno para la fundicion de cualquier metal y como se hace, que luego te lo voy a contar yo de pi a pa.
> ...



Analfabeto........

Si no te lo digo no me quedo tranquilo despues del a mi me lo vas a decir tu...........


> MIP dijo:
> En tal caso no seré yo quien te lleve la contraria, conozco todos los procesos que mencionas, pero es verdad que nada puede sustituir la practica profesional, mas en un área donde solo un 1% de "impureza" puede cambiar radicalmente el comportamiento.



No le hagas caso, llevo 10 años fundiendo plata y oro por hobby, he hecho anillos, medallas, muñequitos............

Oro y plata se pueden fundir juntos sin ningun problema.

Si te das cuenta al principio dijo que eran como aceite y agua, luego fue reculando para cambiar la version.

No tiene ni puta idea.

Tengo una botella de oxigeno, una botella de butano y un soplete que va unido a ambas y con eso sin nada mas puedo fundir oro o plata y mezclarlas sin ningun problema.

Le suelo echar al oro algo de plata para darle dureza.

Que no te engañe que de joyeria sabe poco o nada.


*QUE NO TIENE QUE VER NADA CON LA TROLA QUE COMENTAS  como veran el resto de los foreros, eres un mentiroso compulsivo

Sobre el aparato que segun tu promocionaba y que decia que detectaba el tugsteno, TODO MENTIRA VERDAD, anda fanfarron, que eres patetico y demagogo, yo solo informaba a un forero, sobre mis conocimientos en ciertas materias de la joyeria, cosa que tu no tienes ni puta idea y ahora de nuevo al ignore, hoy voy de ZASCA EN ZASCA




*


----------



## asqueado (15 Dic 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Si le sirvo de terapia de verdad que estupendo, pero hágame caso, estas cosas es mejor ponerse en manos de un profesional.



*te estas mirando en el espejo, eres un desequilibrado mental, el ladron cree que todos son de su condicion*


----------



## FranMen (15 Dic 2019)

Volvemos a desviarnos.
Por favor, si alguien tiene una salida de tono que sea algo amable o gracioso.
Las fotos de Asqueado no hacen daño a nadie, por encima de lo que diga el calendario demuestran su juventud vital.
En cuanto a lo del IVA, hay varias incongruencias, la plata también se podría considerar dinero y paga IVA. El oro de joyería paga IVA y tiene la misma composición (aleado) que el de inversión y es tan fácil pasar de uno a otro como fundirlo. De ahí el juicio contra los joyeros.
De todas formas yo también pienso que al oro no le aplicarán IVA, antes pienso que lo expropiaran y antes que podrán un impuesto al patrimonio.


----------



## Golden (15 Dic 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Volvemos a desviarnos.
> Por favor, si alguien tiene una salida de tono que sea algo amable o gracioso.
> Las fotos de Asqueado no hacen daño a nadie, por encima de lo que diga el calendario demuestran su juventud vital.
> En cuanto a lo del IVA, hay varias incongruencias, la plata también se podría considerar dinero y paga IVA. El oro de joyería paga IVA y tiene la misma composición (aleado) que el de inversión y es tan fácil pasar de uno a otro como fundirlo. De ahí el juicio contra los joyeros.
> De todas formas yo también pienso que al oro no le aplicarán IVA, antes pienso que lo expropiaran y antes que podrán un impuesto al patrimonio.



Si, la plata se podría considerar dinero, pero no se considera. Os recomiendo leer la directiva Europea de lo que es ORO INVERSIÓN y que monedas están incluidas. No estamos hablando de oro en genérico, sino de ORO INVERSIÓN. Que es algo sobre lo que existe legislación y suficiente jurisprudencia.

No se trata de lo que nosotros podríamos considerar dinero, se trata de lo que el consenso de los Estados y sus Bancos Centrales consideran dinero. Aquí, en USA, en China o en Kazajistán.


----------



## Golden (15 Dic 2019)

Y dicho esto, como parece que por aquí lo que gusta son las cosas de Asqueado y que se dedique a llamar hijodeputa a diestro y siniestro parece gracioso, yo no voy a molestar más a nadie por aquí.

Ha sido un placer. Dejo el foro no sin antes desearles a todos suerte, y que vaya todo bien.

Un abrazo.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Dic 2019)

Otra cuestión sobre la compra venta que estábamos comentando. 
Ejemplo:
Compras una moneda por 120 en una subasta. El lote figura como 100 y la comisión del 20%.
Lo vendes al cabo de tropecientos por 220.
Declaras ganancia de 100 y tributa su % correspondiente, actualmente 19.
¿Es correcto? 
Ya que pagaste 120.
¿O van a decir que la comisión es aparte y la ganancia es de 120?


----------



## conde84 (15 Dic 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Otra cuestión sobre la compra venta que estábamos comentando.
> Ejemplo:
> Compras una moneda por 120 en una subasta. El lote figura como 100 y la comisión del 20%.
> Lo vendes al cabo de tropecientos por 220.
> ...



La gracia está cuando en la factura de la casa de subastas solo figura el número de lote y no su contenido.


----------



## esseri (15 Dic 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Si, la plata se podría considerar dinero, pero no se considera. Os recomiendo leer la directiva Europea de lo que es ORO INVERSIÓN y que monedas están incluidas. No estamos hablando de oro en genérico, sino de ORO INVERSIÓN. Que es algo sobre lo que existe legislación y suficiente jurisprudencia.
> 
> No se trata de lo que nosotros podríamos considerar dinero, se trata de lo que el consenso de los Estados y sus Bancos Centrales consideran dinero. Aquí, en USA, en China o en Kazajistán.



Bueno...párate a pensar un poco...y verás k no exactamente. Hablamos de la evolución del precio del Oro ( y unas cuantas cosas más ).

Respecto a ese status o lo k se considere oro de Himbersión ...pues es un mix de 2 cosas : El género y la acuñación ( de la ADMIN pública ).

No tengo la menor duda de k los bancos centrales recrearán libros contables de supervisión y mantenimiento descentralizado. Son autosuficientes en ello y el txollo les va de coña. Es "copiar y soltar"...máh ná. Mamarán de esa teta.

Pero para crear Soberanos o Krugerrands...NO LO SON. Necesitan a quien tenga el material indispensable...la otra cara del MIX.

Por cierto...éso sí da una perfecta idea de lo k es dinero y lo k es escasez ( limitación para poseerlo/recrearlo). Y a cuento de lógicas expropiaciones y DINERO , un par de cosas, k hay k ampliar perspectivas y podemos centrarno en las k nos afectan más directamente :

SI el Oro deriva en un standard monetario global , las admin públicas tienen dos juegos : EL del capricho k se permitan respecto a sus borreguitos...y el del rigor k deban asumir entre ellos mismos. Si en estas circunstancias de desvarío, el Oro acaba siendo EL DINERO, EL REAL, no tardaremos menos tiempo k en ver intentos de expropiación a la ciudadanía ...en ver embajadas k te acojan con los brazos abiertos si aportas el maná k les permita acceso al intercambio internacional de RIQUEZA REAL. Por poner un ejemplo.



- Por cierto, si te importan las formas de comunicarse y llegar a un standard de mínimos en cuestión de respeto - entendible de tantas maneras como foreros y k por inercia y promedio deberían generar un lugar común - tampoco es cuestión de cogérsela con papel de fumar y k ceses tus aportes , sino todo lo contrario. Un poco de paciencia, please...k tus posts están bien...y el sitio podría estarlo. Pero hay k mojarse.


----------



## bondiappcc (15 Dic 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Y dicho esto, como parece que por aquí lo que gusta son las cosas de Asqueado y que se dedique a llamar hijodeputa a diestro y siniestro parece gracioso, yo no voy a molestar más a nadie por aquí.
> 
> Ha sido un placer. Dejo el foro no sin antes desearles a todos suerte, y que vaya todo bien.
> 
> Un abrazo.



Aquí no sobra nadie.
Cada uno con sus manías y puñetas.


----------



## esseri (15 Dic 2019)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Aquí no sobra nadie.
> Cada uno con sus manías y puñetas.



Más bien cada uno mismo...poniéndoles la correa, imo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Dic 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> *Voy a empezar por el final, antes se coge a un mentiroso que a un cojo, te tengo en el ignore por insultarme y menospreciarme contra algunos foreros*
> 
> 23 Jun 2019
> 
> ...





Pues entonces me tienes ignorado por las dos cosas.

Por el aparato que decias que detectaba tugsteno y que estuviste ofreciendo, aparato el cual tengo yo y no sirve para detectar tugsteno y por que decias que oro y plata juntos no se pueden fundir........... si se pueden fundir juntos y queda una aleacion que ya mucho antes de los griegos se hacia en algun tipo de moneda, hay monedas de electron que estan hechas con oro y plata, otras veces se coge otro metal que no es la plata para mezclarlos.

Pero nada.......... decia este hombre que no se podian fundir juntos......... de esto ya ni me acordaba............

Algunos en este hilo vais de sabios y no sabeis nada.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Dic 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> *QUE NO TIENE QUE VER NADA CON LA TROLA QUE COMENTAS  como veran el resto de los foreros, eres un mentiroso compulsivo
> 
> Sobre el aparato que segun tu promocionaba y que decia que detectaba el tugsteno, TODO MENTIRA VERDAD, anda fanfarron, que eres patetico y demagogo, yo solo informaba a un forero, sobre mis conocimientos en ciertas materias de la joyeria, cosa que tu no tienes ni puta idea y ahora de nuevo al ignore, hoy voy de ZASCA EN ZASCA*



Tu estuviste diciendole a un forero que cierto aparato detectaba tugsteno y que podrias proporcionarselo a buen precio, ademas decias que era mentira de lo que yo informaba, que el aparato no detecta tugsteno.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Dic 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola Orifero, aparte de las balanzas desimentros para el test de metales preciosos que existen en el mercado, existen unos comprobadores de oro mucho mas economicos, que rondan los 350 euros de P.V.P., y que tanto unos como otros muchos de mis amigos plateros lo tienen, e incluso los machacas que se dedican a vender y comprar oro por pueblos y ciudades.
> Es actualmente el comprobador de oro mas simple y eficiente del mercado. Hasta ahora no existia ningun sistema tan sencillo para determinar los kilates del oro con confianza. Analiza todos los colores de oro desde 10 K a 24 Kts y el Platino.
> Identifica joyas que han sido bañadas en oro ( Flash)
> Es rapidisimo, los resultados de las pruebas son inmediatos, no es necesario esperar entre pruebas, en 1 segundo tienes el resultado.
> ...




Aqui tengo el mensaje en el que querias vender el aparatito y asegurabas que detectaba tugsteno, Pagina 348 del antiguo hilo anterior a este.

Luego diversos mensajes en los que sigues diciendo que tu llevas razon y que yo miento cuando algunos interesados preguntan.

Yo tengo el aparato si hay alguien en el foro de Granada que quiera verlo y hacer algunas pruebas con el, que me mande un privado que se lo enseño sin problemas....... Como dije en el pasado que no os vendan la moto, el aparato esta bien para hacer ciertas comprobaciones pero no para detectar barras rellenas como aseguraba el señor Asqueado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Dic 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> A ese forero lo tengo en el bendito ignore, no me interesa nada lo que diga o comente.
> Mira depende de lo que te quieras gastar, asi podras comprobar el material, antaño lo comprobaban con la ampolla de acido de toque, con su piedra y una estrella de toque con puntas en varios kilatajes, yo he visto a plateros con un taladro y brocas gruesas, taladrar lingotes, monedas o cualquier otra cosa para comprobar el metal que iban a comprar.
> Te he dicho lo de las balanzas densimetros que dependen del modelo, asi es el precio.
> Lo del comprobador de oro, las caracteristicas y su importe aproximado
> ...





Aqui vuelve a la carga a decir que el aparato si detectaba tugsteno.

De verdad que si hay alguien de granada que quiera salir de dudas se lo enseño sin compromiso ninguno para que veais que el aparato no es que no detecte tugsteno esque si le meteis una barra de plata por medio a dos barras de oro os seguira diciendo que es oro.

Para el que no quiera trato conmigo, no hay problema que se vaya a la avenida dilar a fornituras de la rosa y le pregunte al hombre de la tienda que tambien vende este aparato y os sacara de dudas, es un vendedor homrrado no os engañara........ cuando yo le compre el mio me lo dijo muy claro, sirve para comprobaciones rapidas y incluso para hacerte una muy buena idea de la ley del oro que tienes delante pero si es chapado no lo detecta.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Dic 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Y dicho esto, como parece que por aquí lo que gusta son las cosas de Asqueado y que se dedique a llamar hijodeputa a diestro y siniestro parece gracioso, yo no voy a molestar más a nadie por aquí.
> 
> Ha sido un placer. Dejo el foro no sin antes desearles a todos suerte, y que vaya todo bien.
> 
> Un abrazo.



No te vayas, que mas da que el asqueado ese se dedique a insultar .............. seguramente le falle la cabeza y no le salgan mas palabras que esas que mencionas, imaginate, a mi me decia que el oro y la plata no se podian fundir juntos que eran como aceite y agua jajajajajaj ya solo con eso tienes que ver que el hombre no anda bien de cabeza....... dejalo que diga las tonterias que quiera, como cuando decia que el aparato este el gold tester detectaba tugsteno dentro del oro jajajajja, teniendo yo el aparato que me diga que detecta eso.......... joder..........


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Dic 2019)

conde84 dijo:


> La gracia está cuando en la factura de la casa de subastas solo figura el número de lote y no su contenido.



Hay gente que compra esos lotes de subastas precisamente por que no pone su contenido, se de gente que los compra incluso dandole igual lo que vaya dentro y sabiendo que es dinero tirado, solo quieren el papel de la subasta no su contenido, si luego les viene algo chulo pues mejor que mejor.

Hablo por ejemplo en las subastas de monedas, el tema de la legislacion en venta de monedas antiguas esta algo complicado y es muy poca clara, si compran un lote de pongamos 500 bajo imperios sin nada mas que esa descripcion, ya tienen papel para justificar la posesion de 500 monedas de este tipo.

Supongo que con otro tipo de cosas pasara parecido dentro de estas subastas.


----------



## asqueado (15 Dic 2019)

*Quiero pedir disculpas por mil ultimos comentarios con palabras malsonantes, y que hallan podido molestar a los foreros.
Soy persona con 82 años y no es mi estilo y costumbres, y siempre tengo maximo respeto hacia las personas, que puede haber criterios diferentes entre nosotros, pues si, pero eso no le da derecho a nadie a insultar, yo no he comenzado este enfretamiento, que digo lo que pienso y demuestro, tambien, pero tengo que defenderme cuando me realizan insultos hacia mi persona, nadie tiene la verdad absoluta de nada, y con este comentario doy por finalizado el tema, con el tiempo a cada uno pondra en su sitio.



.*


----------



## PLACOINS (15 Dic 2019)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Aquí no sobra nadie.
> Cada uno con sus manías y puñetas.



Hola, como bien dice el compañero ,aquí no sobra nadie. Cada uno tenemos unas ideas y unos conocimientos del tema y para nada nos beneficia los insultos ,descalificaciones y demás cosas . Estoy seguro que a todos nos deja un mal sabor de boca, cuando vemos a dos o más compañeros del foro descalificandose , apartandose del tema a tratar y creando un ambiente que seguro ,nos crea un malestar interior. En mi opinión, Golden a aportado muchas cosas a este foro y le animo a que siga por aquí , escribiendo y compartiendo sus conocimientos , que seguro agradecen todos , tanto como yo. Así como Asqueado a que siga aportando sus magnificas colecciones , y sus conocimientos. Todos nos equivocamos , yo el primero . Un saludo a todos. Buenas tardes...


----------



## estupeharto (15 Dic 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Otra cuestión sobre la compra venta que estábamos comentando.
> Ejemplo:
> Compras una moneda por 120 en una subasta. El lote figura como 100 y la comisión del 20%.
> Lo vendes al cabo de tropecientos por 220.
> ...





conde84 dijo:


> La gracia está cuando en la factura de la casa de subastas solo figura el número de lote y no su contenido.



Me refería a compras dónde sí pone el detalle.
En caso de que no lo ponga se le puede solicitar al vendedor que lo ponga.
En caso de lotes sin detalle, ya indican que es un lote y no están detalladas las monedas. Pero eso no sirve de mucho para utilizarlo para ahorrarse porque suelen ser lotes de monedas sin mucho valor y baratas.
Luego el incremento de valor sería más grande si dices que había una moneda de más valor. Aparte que no es prueba porque no lo refleja.

Pero, acerca de la cuestión en sí, ¿se sabe algo al respecto?

Y todas las aportaciones son bienvenidas y agradecidas por todos.
Los comentarios despectivos, mejor evitarlos, como ya se ha dicho muchas veces y todo el mundo puede entender. No llevan a nada bueno. Mientras antes se abandone esa actitud, mejor para quien la abandona y también para los demás.
Otra cosa es gente que aparece por algún post de burbuja o de donde sea para soltar insultos y descalificaciones sin venir a cuento y sin argumento alguno. Esos son mierda y soy el primero que los mando a la mierda si me insultan y los paso al ignore al momento y hasta nunca.
Pero no es el caso de los que aquí han tenido algún encontronazo. Sois gente muy válida y aportáis y ayudáis. Lo único, que alguna vez las palabras no han sido acertadas y se ha acabado liando. Son gages del oficio, con el tiempo se acaba mejorando ese aspecto también. Al final nos duele a todos que compañeros de viaje tengáis que pasar por esos momentos desagradables. Con un poco de calma todo se endereza. Y no se trata de buscar culpables, todos nos podemos expresar de mala manera alguna vez. Lo importante es reconocerlo y tratar de evitar que vuelva a suceder. No nos tratemos como no nos gustaría que nos tratasen, solo eso.


----------



## conde84 (15 Dic 2019)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hay gente que compra esos lotes de subastas precisamente por que no pone su contenido, se de gente que los compra incluso dandole igual lo que vaya dentro y sabiendo que es dinero tirado, solo quieren el papel de la subasta no su contenido, si luego les viene algo chulo pues mejor que mejor.
> 
> Hablo por ejemplo en las subastas de monedas, el tema de la legislacion en venta de monedas antiguas esta algo complicado y es muy poca clara, si compran un lote de pongamos 500 bajo imperios sin nada mas que esa descripcion, ya tienen papel para justificar la posesion de 500 monedas de este tipo.
> 
> Supongo que con otro tipo de cosas pasara parecido dentro de estas subastas.



Pero hablo de las casas de subastas que ponen "lote" sea un lote de varias monedas o solo una moneda.
En algunas monedas de oro compradas a alguna casa pone en la factura "lote 64 - 900 euros" y era por ejemplo un kruger y así con varias. Eso por ejemplo a la hora de venderlo es imposible justificar que ese kruger es ese lote, porque luego esa casa no tiene histórico de subastas antiguas y sin catálogo físico no de puede acreditar.

No es algo que hagan todas casas pero si alguna.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Dic 2019)

Golden dijo:


> Voy a tratar de explicar un poco mi contestación categórica.
> 
> Primero, la normativa por la que el Oro Inversión no puede tener IVA es una normativa europea, de obligado cumplimiento por los Estados Miembros. Cualquier gobierno con una voracidad extrema y que no entienda lo que es el oro estaría atado de pies y manos.
> 
> ...



Opino igual, llegado el momento lo que cuenta es el oro del banco central y el oro que tengan sus ciudadanos.

La idea no creo que sea la confiscación si no atraer el oro de los particulares al sistema financiero. Ese oro será el que capitalice la banca cuando llegue el momento. Cuentas denominadas en oro con interés ya hay en Rusia China y otros países están intentando que el oro de los particulares entre en el sistema financiero como India y Turquía.

En concreto Turkia, acaba de poner en marcha un plan con el objetivo de monetizar y el oro de los particulares estandarizandolo y certificandolo:

Turkey Wants the World’s Gold, With Few Questions Asked

Una vez estandarizado está listo para su uso monetario. El Estado acuñando la morralla y el oro no monetario de sus ciudadanos... Esa era una de las funciones del Estado antiguamente, parece que va a volver.


----------



## espasonico (16 Dic 2019)

Golden dijo:


> El Oro es dinero: Al dinero no se le mete IVA. Ni al oro, ni a la compra de cualquier divisa FIAT. ¿Le cobran IVA si compra francos suizos, dólares, o libras? Tampoco a los instrumentos financieros como acciones, bonos, etc, etc.



Pero cuando cambias divisa no tienes que pagar ninguna plusvalía y cuando cambies el oro a divisa FIAT te tocará pagar, por lo tanto hay un agujero ahí.


----------



## espasonico (16 Dic 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero, acerca de la cuestión en sí, ¿se sabe algo al respecto?



No es exactamente lo mismo pero cuando compras algo en EEUU por X precio y le sumas Y de portes, en aduanas pagas el impuesto sobre X+Y, así que no sería extraño que incluyeran la comisión para calcular la plusvalía, aunque siempre interpretan la ley a su mayor beneficio por lo que casi seguro que la descontaran para pillar más.


----------



## tastas (16 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Opino igual, llegado el momento lo que cuenta es el oro del banco central y el oro que tengan sus ciudadanos.
> 
> La idea no creo que sea la confiscación si no atraer el oro de los particulares al sistema financiero. Ese oro será el que capitalice la banca cuando llegue el momento.



Atraer el oro particular al sistema financiero me suena a eufemismo y a apropiación de las finanzas por el sistema bancario protegido por el monopolio estatal. En definitiva, expropiación.

Un ciudadano con oro enterrado en el bosque y que lo vende cuando le vienen mal dadas, está dentro del sistema financiero. A menos que en el sistema financiero solo se pueda actuar bajo licencia estatal y para eso no hace falta oro.

Taptap


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Dic 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Atraer el oro particular al sistema financiero me suena a eufemismo y a apropiación de las finanzas por el sistema bancario protegido por el monopolio estatal. En definitiva, expropiación.
> 
> Un ciudadano con oro enterrado en el bosque y que lo vende cuando le vienen mal dadas, está dentro del sistema financiero. A menos que en el sistema financiero solo se pueda actuar bajo licencia estatal y para eso no hace falta oro.
> 
> Taptap



El negocio bancario consiste en atraer el ahorro de los particulares para prestarlo a cambio de intereses. En un escenario post fiat, hay que capitalizar de nuevo los bancos para que puedan hacer su tarea. Poco ahorro van a captar si lo expropia el Estado.

Para que pueda ser utilizado en el sistema financiero el oro tiene que estar estandarizado previamente, de ahí la medida turca o las medidas del gobierno indio para que los particulares introduzcan su oro en el sistema financiero. Es cierto que la desconfianza de los particulares hacia el Estado y el sistema financiero dificultan que estos esquemas triunfen pero la idea detrás está bastante clara.

El oro enterrado en un bosque no forma parte del sistema financiero, la idea es que deje de estarlo para que pueda ser utilizado como activo monetario. Otra cosa es que lo consigan...


----------



## estupeharto (16 Dic 2019)

espasonico dijo:


> No es exactamente lo mismo pero cuando compras algo en EEUU por X precio y le sumas Y de portes, en aduanas pagas el impuesto sobre X+Y, así que no sería extraño que incluyeran la comisión para calcular la plusvalía, aunque siempre interpretan la ley a su mayor beneficio por lo que casi seguro que la descontaran para pillar más.



Teniendo en cuenta que quien vende en subasta cobra 100 y el comprador paga 120,
sobre un mismo bien....
Podría ser que aplicaran como precio de compra 100.
Aunque no tiene por qué ser así necesariamente. Se podría establecer que el precio de compra para la tributación del nuevo poseedor fuera lo que realmente gastó, que es lógico.
Al igual que ocurre cuando compras una vivienda y los gastos de intereses y otros gastos se incluyen en los gastos. Y también en la tributación de alquiler.

Lo que no parece a primera vista, es que alguno de los conforeros haya tributado por este tema.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El oro enterrado en un bosque no forma parte del sistema financiero, *la idea es que deje de estarlo para que pueda ser utilizado como activo monetario.* Otra cosa es que lo consigan...



O más bien, la idea es que deje de estarlo *para que puedan utilizarlo los de siempre para el saqueo de siempre.*

Vamos, mismo perro con distinto collar


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Dic 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> O más bien, la idea es que deje de estarlo *para que puedan utilizarlo los de siempre para el saqueo de siempre.*
> 
> Vamos, mismo perro con distinto collar



Si la competencia está en generar confianza y los intereses son en oro y no en fiat, los de siempre tendrán que competir también pero en un escenario muy diferente al actual.

No pueden obligar a la gente a llevar su oro al banco y las expropiaciones nunca han tenido mucho éxito (apenas unas toneladas la expropiación de Nixon). La situación actual es la inversa, después de décadas tratando de sacar el oro del sistema, los particulares han ido acumulando muchas toneladas a nivel mundial y ahora toca volver a introducirlo en el sistema. Y a la fuerza no lo van a conseguir


----------



## estupeharto (16 Dic 2019)

Que lo consigan o no, no es la cuestión.
La cuestión es que lo intenten. De una forma u otra, más o menos encubierta, forzando más o menos.
Me extraña que de repente se vuelvan seres de bien que respeten con honestidad y justicia. Más bien nos esperamos lo contrario a tenor de lo visto.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Dic 2019)

estupeharto dijo:


> Que lo consigan o no, no es la cuestión.
> La cuestión es que lo intenten. De una forma u otra, más o menos encubierta, forzando más o menos.
> Me extraña que de repente se vuelvan seres de bien que respeten con honestidad y justicia. Más bien nos esperamos lo contrario a tenor de lo visto.



Si la idea es construir un sistema monetario basado en oro (o en un token referenciado al oro), con bancos que hacen préstamos en oro para dar intereses en oro a sus depósitos, no pueden hacer confiscación de oro porque nadie querría pedir un crédito de algo que te puede embargar el Estado.

Por ahora, las élites de occidente como principales beneficiarios del esquema actual, serán posiblemente los últimos en dar los primeros pasos que en otros lados ya se están dando. En occidente, ante el desinterés de las élites actuales en cambiar un sistema que les beneficia parece que tendrá que ser la iniciativa privada la que tome el relevo. Las criptos redimibles en oro estandarizado son ejemplo de ello. Igualmente, está por ver que funcione.

Décadas de robo hacen difícil que se vuelva a confiar en bancos o estados, es cierto pero no tendrán otro remedio, tanto para competir contra otros Estados o contra la iniciativa privada. A la fuerza ahorcan...


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Dic 2019)

Japanification, Deflation and Backwardation in Gold & Silver and Base Metals

Backwardation en el oro y plata que amenaza con extenderse al resto de metales básicos, lo cual no ha ocurrido nunca. Emergencia climático financiera...


----------



## timi (18 Dic 2019)

Silver and the Massacre of New Year's Eve | GoldBroker.com


Agárrate a tus metales preciosos. Son su seguridad en el desastre que se avecina.


----------



## bondiappcc (18 Dic 2019)

Dejo un artículo sobre oro y efectivo.

Cientos de miles de millones de dólares en oro y efectivo desaparecen en todo el mundo

Cientos de miles de millones de dólares en oro y efectivo desaparecen en todo el mundo

"En los últimos tres años han desaparecido misteriosa e inexplicablemente decenas de miles de millones de dólares en oro del registro oficial, señala Tyler Durden en un artículo de Zero Hedge con referencia a los datos del banco Goldman Sachs. Según el autor, la causa está en el aumento del riesgo político y el temor a un colapso financiero.
"Mientras los bancos centrales inyectan 100.000 millones de dólares cada mes en dinero electrónico para aplastar la volatilidad y aumentar los mercados, una cantidad similar en moneda física y metales preciosos está desapareciendo literalmente", señala Durden."


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Dic 2019)

Sudan’s Central Bank to Exit from Gold Trade

El banco central de Sudán va a dejar de comprar directamente el oro de la pequeña minería (mayoría en el país) con dinero recién impreso ya que está haciendo aumentar la inflación. Planea crear un mercado de oro para tal efecto.

Sudán produce unas 120 toneladas de oro anuales, una cantidad importante. Esta por ver en qué divisa denominarán el oro del Khartun gold exchange pero supongo que seguirá el esquema del resto de mercados que han ido surgiendo y sólo se denominará en la divisa local.


----------



## FranMen (18 Dic 2019)

El paladio devora los máximos históricos del oro y se acerca a los 2.000 dólares por onza
Mientras tanto el platino relativamente estable


----------



## FranMen (18 Dic 2019)

Situación de mercados. Empiezan dos interesantes pautas estacionales y muy fuertes en plata y platino.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Dic 2019)

menudo fake....el horoh es la estampita....


----------



## estupeharto (19 Dic 2019)

Seguro, por eso lo regalan con las magdalenas
De hecho, siempre lo han regalado, desde hace miles de años, menudo timo.


----------



## esseri (20 Dic 2019)




----------



## FranMen (20 Dic 2019)

Ayer vi Goldfinger con otros ojos. Desde la perspectiva de la historia, se rodó en 1964, aporta algunos datos curiosos: cotización del oro: 30 dólares la onza. Precio de lingote de oro: 5000 & (imagino que de 400 onzas). Depósitos de Fort Knox: 10500 toneladas, 15.000 millones de $ (sale a unos 34 $/onza). Interés de los Chinos por el oro (ya en 1964). Mundo se rige por patrón oro.
Zoom en el gráfico histórico de las tasas de cambio
Hasta 1967 el cambio libra/dolar era muy estable
Gold and the Reverse Goldfinger Effect
Algo de historia:
Historia de la pérdida de valor del dólar y cronología del oro desde el inicio de la civilización


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Dic 2019)

mal pinta el tema....


----------



## FranMen (21 Dic 2019)

Por cierto, aunque sólo sea por animar el hilo, feliz navidad a todos y que el año venga cargado de oro o, mejor, salud


----------



## Pintxen (21 Dic 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Por cierto, aunque sólo sea por animar el hilo, feliz navidad a todos y que el año venga cargado de oro o, mejor, salud



Eso, que últimamente el hilo anda un poco hostil...


----------



## Jake el perro (21 Dic 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Por cierto, aunque sólo sea por animar el hilo, feliz navidad a todos y que el año venga cargado de oro o, mejor, salud



Igualmente, feliz Navidad a todos los foreros y esperemos que, si vienen tiempos revueltos en nuestro país, estemos preparados


----------



## esseri (22 Dic 2019)

Uno k vende su libro, sí...pero por mayor convicción, no cabe. 2/3 de su vida ,top global con créditos, CDS, CDOs... para acabar , por patas, en el " dinero mordible".
In crescendo, un rato delicioso para creyentes...pero iwal para hombres de poca fe. La alegoría de la Estrella Polar, la más acojonante k han escuchado estas orejitas.
Da para habano , chimeneíta , copitxuela...y disfrutar del relax de los deberes hechos.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Dic 2019)

Muslim nations consider gold, barter trade to beat sanctions

Turquía, Malasia, Qatar e Irán están considerando el uso del oro en sus comercios bilaterales como forma de evitar las sanciones de EEUU.

Cuántos más países vayan saliendo del dólar para el comercio exterior, más fácil será para el resto unirse a este sistema.

Feliz Navidad!


----------



## bondiappcc (22 Dic 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Por cierto, aunque sólo sea por animar el hilo, feliz navidad a todos y que el año venga cargado de oro o, mejor, salud



Eso, eso, que los Reyes dejen salud, faena y oro.


----------



## Ricardgar (22 Dic 2019)

Felices fiestas a todos!


----------



## Muttley (22 Dic 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Uno k vende su libro, sí...pero por mayor convicción, no cabe. 2/3 de su vida ,top global con créditos, CDS, CDOs... para acabar , por patas, en el " dinero mordible".
> In crescendo, un rato delicioso para creyentes...pero iwal para hombres de poca fe. La alegoría de la Estrella Polar, la más acojonante k han escuchado estas orejitas.
> Da para habano , chimeneíta , copitxuela...y disfrutar del relax de los deberes hechos.



Esta entrevista para un metalero es como la peli “Que bello es vivir“ de Capra y Jimmy Stewart. Hay que verla todas las navidades antes de que empiece el año.
Con el batín rojo, la copa de coñac, los niños jugando alrededor y el perro dormitando en la chimenea. 
Para tener todo claro entre todo el ruido financiero, político y social que nos rodea que es absolutamente ensordecedor.

Indispensable. Una joya.
Compartidlo con la gente que os importa de verdad.

Feliz navidad.


----------



## Xenomorfo (23 Dic 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Volvemos a desviarnos.
> Por favor, si alguien tiene una salida de tono que sea algo amable o gracioso.
> Las fotos de Asqueado no hacen daño a nadie, por encima de lo que diga el calendario demuestran su juventud vital.
> En cuanto a lo del IVA, hay varias incongruencias, la plata también se podría considerar dinero y paga IVA. El oro de joyería paga IVA y tiene la misma composición (aleado) que el de inversión y es tan fácil pasar de uno a otro como fundirlo. De ahí el juicio contra los joyeros.
> De todas formas yo también pienso que al oro no le aplicarán IVA, antes pienso que lo expropiaran y antes que podrán un impuesto al patrimonio.



Buenos días.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.larazon.es/economia/20191223/a4zbda32djf5xa5ykqt43ewtl4.html?outputType=amp&ved=2ahUKEwiz6siFv8vmAhWE2-AKHXMVAMEQFjAEegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw36M3Zn0l9aYK9LbW6MokrI&ampcf=1


----------



## Jake el perro (23 Dic 2019)

Xenomorfo dijo:


> Buenos días.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.larazon.es/economia/20191223/a4zbda32djf5xa5ykqt43ewtl4.html?outputType=amp&ved=2ahUKEwiz6siFv8vmAhWE2-AKHXMVAMEQFjAEegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw36M3Zn0l9aYK9LbW6MokrI&ampcf=1



La cuestión es intentar no vender y legárselo a nuestros hijos, ya vendrán otros tiempos y otros políticos menos ladrones


----------



## Frankiesc (23 Dic 2019)

FranMen dijo:


> Por cierto, aunque sólo sea por animar el hilo, feliz navidad a todos y que el año venga cargado de oro o, mejor, salud



FELIZ NAVIDAD A TOD@S!!!


----------



## timi (23 Dic 2019)

Felices fiestas

dejo esto

https://seekingalpha.com/article/4313793-silver-still-near-record-lows-vs-assets


----------



## joalan (24 Dic 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> La cuestión es intentar no vender y legárselo a nuestros hijos, ya vendrán otros tiempos y otros políticos menos ladrones



Los políticos son ladrones desde el neolítico, sólo que ahora la tecnología les da unas posibilidades de control que antes ni soñaban. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## esseri (24 Dic 2019)

Central Bank of China Official Says Digital Yuan Will Be Different From Bitcoin

No sólo descalifican la mamarrachada de un BTC vendido al fiat, "Téte" , sino las stable coins - y entiendo k de refilón las futuras stable "patrias" , varias ya , como la gabatxa como ejemplo palmario , en el horno para este 2020 - ...pero podría decirse k hasta los DEG - enmierdan una hipotética canasta de monedas too -. 

Todo apunta a un respaldo en riqueza real k obviamente no concretan...pero en el k el metal entraría sin duda.

Palomitax.


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Dic 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Central Bank of China Official Says Digital Yuan Will Be Different From Bitcoin
> 
> No sólo descalifican la mamarrachada de un BTC vendido al fiat, "Téte" , sino las stable coins - y entiendo k de refilón las futuras stable "patrias" , varias ya , como la gabatxa como ejemplo palmario , en el horno para este 2020 - ...pero podría decirse k hasta los DEG - enmierdan una hipotética canasta de monedas too -.
> 
> ...



Entiendo que es simplemente un sustituto del yuan que en principio solo se utilizaría para transacciones pequeñas y por tanto dentro de China principalmente. Parece un testeo de un nuevo sistema de pagos para ver si funciona bien.

Iremos viendo...

Dejo aquí un artículo curioso que indica que el intento de protegerse del dinero fiat comprando oro, ha ocasionado que haya más oro monetario en manos de particulares del que hubiese sido necesario producir en un sistema financiero basado en oro

Gold Is Now More Efficient Than Paper Money

La mayoría del oro en manos de particulares. Por seguridad y protección ante el sistema fiat, el oro está mejor repartido que nunca lo cual es positivo en caso de reset monetario.

Y así seguimos distribuyendo oro entre particulares:
Neue Bargeldobergrenze: Lange Schlangen vor den Gold-Handelshäusern - WELT

Siguen las colas en las tiendas de oro de inversión alemanas. El sobrespot superando el 6%. Es por el cambio de legislación que hace que pase de 10,000€ a 2,000€ la compra anónima de oro. Pero sirve para hacerse una idea de que puede pasar cada vez que intenten apuntalar el sistema con nuevas legislaciones que aumentan la represión financiera y restringen libertad monetaria de los ciudadanos. El oro seguirá repartiéndose entre los particulares y se hará en forma monetaria estandarizada (monedas y lingotes) en gran parte facilitando el futuro reset monetario


----------



## esseri (24 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Entiendo que es simplemente un sustituto del yuan que en principio solo se utilizaría para transacciones pequeñas y por tanto dentro de China principalmente. Parece un testeo de un nuevo sistema de pagos para ver si funciona bien.
> 
> Iremos viendo...



Mmm...No sé yo.

Hacen hincapié en k el valor de la moneda debe ser INCUESTIONABLE ...frente al resto de propuestas , k descalifican, en un sistema entre Banco central arriba y banca comercial autorizada en un segundo peldaño ( distribución ? )...cuando supongo k saben k las movies de la admin/banca china , Yuan, etc son las menos creídas del planeta...y con lupa se mirarán desde fuera. Siendo una txapa hipercentralizada, y por tanto, susceptible de malabares a saco, es difícil pensar k simplemente vía tecnología consigan ese nivel de credibilidad. Por cierto, una red de micropagos respaldado en Oro instantáneo...representaría un esfuerzo menor en cuanto a reservas...y un reclamo perfecto para monetizar metal de particulares, no ?

Eso sí...entre las ganas k tenemos algunos en ver al metal integráo en una propuesta monetaria oficial de enjundia...y éstos, con la aséptica careta de chino puesta de por vida y k ocultarán su jugada hasta el último minuto - sea la carta del oro de respado/apoyo...o la poderosa elipsis de su ausencia , sobre todo en un contexto de tiras y aflojas reales o con truco con los yankees , de fondo - los dedos huéspedes y concreto, nada de nada.

Dos cosas : Qué se puede ofrecer para que el valor de una crypto , por ende divisa nacional y controlada al máximo nivel , sea invariable e incontestable ? ...y...otra : quieren una moneda de reserva global O NO ?


----------



## srdome (24 Dic 2019)

Feliz navidad y que el foro vuelva a ser el de antes


----------



## kikepm (24 Dic 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Central Bank of China Official Says Digital Yuan Will Be Different From Bitcoin
> 
> No sólo descalifican la mamarrachada de un BTC vendido al fiat, "Téte" , sino las stable coins - y entiendo k de refilón las futuras stable "patrias" , varias ya , como la gabatxa como ejemplo palmario , en el horno para este 2020 - ...pero podría decirse k hasta los DEG - enmierdan una hipotética canasta de monedas too -.
> 
> ...



Sin duda el Bank of China es una fuente confiable de credibilidad y sabiduría monetaria .

Lo mejor que podrían hacer es decir que será diferente de otro fiat, pero no, lo comparan con BTC. Eso implica que será diferente de lo que ellos entienden es el patrón. Esto es un doble halago a BTC, ya que por fortuna será diferente a él.


----------



## esseri (24 Dic 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Sin duda el Bank of China es una fuente confiable de credibilidad y sabiduría monetaria .
> 
> Lo mejor que podrían hacer es decir que será diferente de otro fiat, pero no, lo comparan con BTC. Eso implica que será diferente de lo que ellos entienden es el patrón. Esto es un doble halago a BTC, ya que por fortuna será diferente a él.



Pues ni más ni menos k cualquier otra vaina...k propongan y listo. A ver si el dólar de la Fed o el Bitcoin de Tether van a ser argumento de ética y autoridá , lo k faltaba...

Y el doble halago...pues en todo caso sería a BTC, las stable coins, el fiat...pero weno...el k no se consuela...

Sin purga, k ni sikiera sé ya si es posible, BTC no es BTC. En MI opinión. Y Oro, ni con ella, por mucha cháchara k se le eche al mantrita ...nada k ver, imo. A mí, la verdá, y sin garantía ninguna de k la crypto china vaya a serlo, un sistema de Oro digital global - para el k la blockchain tiene no poco k aportar , y aunke personalmente es más k posible k no entrase y de hecho, puede ser solamente para uso interno como apunta Spielzeug - como ahorrador en físico, me viene de perlas .

Y ya como espectador, entre ése respaldo y uno en Tether...pues vamos...ánde va a parar. La haga China o Puertollano.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (24 Dic 2019)

Feliz Navidad

Oro 1.500,95 +12,25 +0,82%


----------



## esseri (24 Dic 2019)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Feliz Navidad
> 
> Oro 1.500,95 +12,25 +0,82%



Fún, fún,fún !!!

Éso son villancicos y lo demás, oxtiax en vinagre...


----------



## kikepm (24 Dic 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Pues ni más ni menos k cualquier otra vaina...k propongan y listo. A ver si el dólar de la Fed o el Bitcoin de Tether van a ser argumento de ética y autoridá , lo k faltaba...
> 
> Y el doble halago...pues en todo caso sería a BTC, las stable coins, el fiat...pero weno...el k no se consuela...
> 
> ...



La noticia dice que será diferente a BTC, no a stable coins, o a fiat, sino A BTC. Por tanto, comparan con BTC. Si dijeran "será diferente al dólar", sería un halago al dólar. Pero no, y por algo lo hacen.

El BTC no necesita de Tether para existir o valer.

- BTC existía antes que Tether, y tomó valor mucho antes de que este apareciera.
- BTC adquirió valor contra el fiat porque la gente intercambió BTC contra fiat utilizando exchanges, cambio en mano, etc.
- Tether es una invención de los exchanges para promover el intercambio de fiat=Tether por BTC, a menor costo para el exchange, y a menor costo para los especuladores de corto plazo, que se ponen líquidos en fiat-tether para evitar las bajadas de BTC, y en espera de la siguiente tendencia creciente en BTC.
- Por lo anterior, Tether puede *no puede ser usado para burbujear BTC, salvo que se creen Tethers sin respaldo en fiat*, es decir, sin crear reserva fraccionaria de tether.
- De la misma manera en que los Tether sin respaldo pueden servir para burbujear BTC, la salida de los tenedores de tether supone el crash (burbuja de corto plazo) de BTC.
-Por último, las burbujas/crashes que la reserva fraccionaria de tether pueda producir en BTC, no afectan a la tendencia de largo plazo, ya que los usuarios de tether son los especuladores de corto plazo, no los bitcoiners que no intercambian BTCs por tether.


----------



## esseri (24 Dic 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> La noticia dice que será diferente a BTC, no a stable coins, o a fiat, sino A BTC. Por tanto, comparan con BTC. Si dijeran "será diferente al dólar", sería un halago al dólar. Pero no, y por algo lo hacen.
> 
> El BTC no necesita de Tether para existir o valer.
> 
> ...



Pero vamos a ver...tú te has leído el artículo ? Diferente a BTC y las estables ...respaldadas en una canasta de monedas/divisas ( fiat ).

Del resto, me la sopla toda esa cháchara, las estadísticas de bitcoiners integrales de la muélte o las de los tenedores pelirrojos con gafas o si el Tether lo imprimió el camello de la esquina y lo volcó a BTC su prima, me interesa la distorsión que acarrea a un sistema presuntamente basado en acumulación de riqueza real - o al menos, esa era una de sus libres interpretaciones y el camino "especial" k a mí me apetecía seguir -. La tan cacareada reserva de valor global sólo lo es en base a un Tether k es mierda puta pintxá en un palo y k le aporta un dominancia monstruosa k además, distorsiona todo el sector ...ni sikiera el detestable fiat de la leyenda revolusionaria tiene peso en su cotización.

El día k se renuncie a esa referencia fiat ( purga ) , podrá ser un depósito de valor independiente a considerar - k por cierto, fue la razón de k me aproximara a BTC - ...aunke presumo k la cotización en fiat es ya la corriente principal de adhesión al proyecto y ahí, hasta pinchar TODA la burbuja, no hay lectura posible, pues hoy está tan chutáo k ni se sabe su demanda real como tal, así k es perder el tiempo ...y no necesito gastarlo en justificar burras insostenibles lastradas por un chanchullo absolutamente evidente y en proporciones siderales y menos en este hilo...al k he traído una noticia por lo k pudiese tener k ver con el Oro ( está por ver si finalmente se mete en esa ecuación ) y k no sólo se desmarca, sino k desprecia otras tres opciones monetarias existentes.

Va, un saludo y feliz navidá, kike. Seguro k en el hilo de BTC nos vemos con el particular a vueltas, suele aparecer en lo poco k posteo ...y allí no debería rayar a nahide.


----------



## motymot (25 Dic 2019)

Felices fiestas y feliz año nuevo a todos los foreros burbujistas , nos espera un 2020 con curvas y emociones interesantes....


----------



## FranMen (25 Dic 2019)

"Estados Unidos se encuentra al borde del abismo"- Videos de RT
¿Despoblación?


----------



## Seronoser (25 Dic 2019)

kikepm dijo:


> Sin duda el Bank of China es una fuente confiable de credibilidad y sabiduría monetaria .
> 
> Lo mejor que podrían hacer es decir que será diferente de otro fiat, pero no, lo comparan con BTC. Eso implica que será diferente de lo que ellos entienden es el patrón. Esto es un doble halago a BTC, ya que por fortuna será diferente a él.



En el fondo China está presionando a Rusia, para que creen una moneda común, virtual o no, para finalmente desbancar al dólar, sobre todo en el mercado del gas y petróleo.
Rusia no se acaba de decidir, y China toma la delantera, como está pasando desde hace una década.

En mi opinión son más movimientos geopolíticos, que monetarios.


----------



## tastas (25 Dic 2019)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Feliz Navidad
> 
> Oro 1.500,95 +12,25 +0,82%



Viendo las colas en Alemania y acostumbrado a btc, me sabe a poco.

Taptap


----------



## Baubens2 (26 Dic 2019)

No se preocupen volverá a bajar para mantener la magia del Fiat


----------



## Silver94 (26 Dic 2019)

Increible, igualito que aquí. 

Una pregunta, ¿a los alemanes (entre otros) desde pequeños les educan contándoles la verdadera historia del dinero, y por eso están tan espabilados con este tema?


----------



## esseri (26 Dic 2019)

BaubenSS dijo:


> No se preocupen volverá a bajar para mantener la magia del Fiat



Por desgracia, es perfectamente posible.

Sólo veo k un enorme salto en la demanda k llevase a una escasez palpable daría al Oro su verdadera medida. Y pocos factores se ven al respecto.

La nueva postura de los bancos tras Basilea III , tratos internacionales YA OFICIALES respaldados en metal en los Brics , los intereses negativos estimulando colectivos o grandes fondos de inversión...o k una crypto redimible y con reputación ante el gran público ( sé k el tema es incómodo aquí, pero desde esa perspectiva lo veo recurrente ) k optimizase - a costa de riesgo de contraparte - su uso monetario y diría k incluso facilitase su adquisición ( me da k muchísima gente no sabe o se ve incómoda comprando Oro ) .

Sin k alguno de esos factores salte a la palestra... jodido lo veo con un fiat k se replica hasta el infinito y más allá sin el menor rubor ya en cada área económica k toca y k hackea el sistema hasta el puto tuétano.

Este año próximo , más por tendencia k por precio, debería decir muchísimo. K bajara de nuevo sería una gigantesca decepción.


----------



## angel220 (26 Dic 2019)

Mi punto de vista es que los agentes economicos-financieros están esperando, que salte la liebre por algún lado.
Todos saben que la impresión fiat es una salida a corto plazo, imposible de mantener por mucho que algunos digan que es la única solución y que es posible, es como prender un mechero al lado de un bidon de gasolina todos los dias, solo has de equivocarte un solo día, para que todo todo explote 
Muchos países ya se han dado cuenta , pero la mano-intereses USA es muy alargada por lo que siguen en el juego sobre todo los europeos, escuderos como siempre, por lo tanto ese cambio tiene que venir de oriente
En el momento que se avise oficialmente el interés de algún pais o grupo de paises (seria lo mas lógico), con poder politico-economico, que tienen como respaldo algo material y real con valor suficiente para que sea atractivo, para su moneda, sea papel o digital ,y que compondrá esa canasta de valor para la moneda sera el estoque del dolar como moneda, aunque dudo mucho que ellos no tengan ya pensado ya los USA su dolar respaldado por algo, tampoco les interesa hablar a ellos mientras les sea gratis todo. Esta es mi impresión cuando el rio suena, suena y suena es que el agua va a llegar, solo falta saber cuando y cuanta agua vamos a ver. Mientras tanto solo queda esperar ver el cauce cada día mas seco. Se me olvidaba felices fiestas


----------



## angel220 (26 Dic 2019)

Silver94 dijo:


> Increible, igualito que aquí.
> 
> Una pregunta, ¿a los alemanes (entre otros) desde pequeños les educan contándoles la verdadera historia del dinero, y por eso están tan espabilados con este tema?



los alemanes,holandeses , belgas, italianos como algunos países mas durante y al finalizar de la IIWW, aprendieron el valor del oro, plata, diamantes etc, materiales tangibles y en su bolsillo o cajas fuertes, algo que los abuelos han transmitido a los padres y estos a sus hijos, esa ha sido una gran parte de su educación financiera, que por cierto no les ha ido mal del todo


----------



## esseri (26 Dic 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Mi punto de vista es que los agentes economicos-financieros están esperando, que salte la liebre por algún lado.
> Todos saben que la impresión fiat es una salida a corto plazo, imposible de mantener por mucho que algunos digan que es la única solución y que es posible, es como prender un mechero al lado de un bidon de gasolina todos los dias, solo has de equivocarte un solo día, para que todo todo explote
> Muchos países ya se han dado cuenta , pero la mano-intereses USA es muy alargada por lo que siguen en el juego sobre todo los europeos, escuderos como siempre, por lo tanto ese cambio tiene que venir de oriente
> En el momento que se avise oficialmente el interés de algún pais o grupo de paises (seria lo mas lógico), con poder politico-economico, que tienen como respaldo algo material y real con valor suficiente para que sea atractivo, para su moneda, sea papel o digital ,y que compondrá esa canasta de valor para la moneda sera el estoque del dolar como moneda, aunque dudo mucho que ellos no tengan ya pensado ya los USA su dolar respaldado por algo, tampoco les interesa hablar a ellos mientras les sea gratis todo. Esta es mi impresión cuando el rio suena, suena y suena es que el agua va a llegar, solo falta saber cuando y cuanta agua vamos a ver. Mientras tanto solo queda esperar ver el cauce cada día mas seco. Se me olvidaba felices fiestas



Sí.

Pero desgraciadamente la cuestión ya no es k perdure el dólar como moneda...sino el fiat como sistema. Y entre 3 aliados ( USA , UE & China ) el chanchullo global no tiene visos de caducidá - poco de casual tendrá el FMI a los mandos de Uropa - . Compartido, puede seguir, como un ladrillero k ve venir la crisis y el fin de su chollo y propone a sus currelas hacerse autónomos ganando el triple...pero porque ello le quitará costos o quebraderos de cabeza y prolongará un chollo menos intenso, pero un tiempo más. Aquí están ventilando banca quebrada, Repos o un sector de renovables creados por la puta patilla a camionetazos de fiat jamás vistos antes y ya a cara totalmente descubierta. Y no pasa ná.

En 2020 han de verse por donde van los tiros...y dónde y cómo va a acabar todo ese fiat. Para mundos paralelos, guiños siquiera y más tras Basilea, hay recursos. Si el asunto no zumba, yo ya no me creo ná...salvo la trituradora crypto, en la k BTC ahora mismo se lleva la palma chanchullera del sistema, tirando de fiat, sucedáneos chuscos y Herbalife en vena si hace falta para agrandar el pastel.

O se incorpora el Oro a la ecuación...o lo muelen a palazos en la cabeza hasta el añó 3000 si hace falta. Mientras haya gotero global de paguitas para muertos de jambre fuera del meollo Castuzo per secula seculorum - ya hasta los yankees andan con el caramelito keynesiano de la Teoría Monetaria Moderna - , aquí no se va a quejar ni diox.


----------



## angel220 (26 Dic 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> Pero desgraciadamente la cuestión ya no es k perdure el dólar como moneda...sino el fiat como sistema. Y entre 3 aliados ( USA , UE & China ) el chanchullo global no tiene visos de caducidá - poco de casual tendrá el FMI a los mandos de Uropa - . Compartido, sí, como un ladrillero k ve venir la crisis y el fin de su chollo y propone a sus currelas hacerse autónomos ganando el triple...pero porque ello le quitará costos o quebraderos de cabeza y prolongará un chollo menos intenso, pero un tiempo más. Aquí están ventilando banca quebrada, Repos o un sector de renovables creados por la puta patilla a camionetazos de fiat jamás vistos antes y ya a cara totalmente descubierta.
> 
> ...



Mi punto de inflexión lo veo en la generales USA, DT no creo que deje de comportarse como hasta hoy, por lo que las burbujas (mas acrecentadas aun) seguirán estando, pero a partir de Diciembre 2020 ya no se que pensar ni como, pero confesados nos cogan.

PD: El sistema fiat ya esta descontando los días, hace una década lo único es alargarlo lo máximo, ahora todos son aliados por el interés, la pregunta es: saber cuanto durara esa alianza y que intereses ocultos tienen cada uno.


----------



## esseri (26 Dic 2019)

angel220 dijo:


> Mi punto de inflexión lo veo en la generales USA, DT no creo que deje de comportarse como hasta hoy, por lo que las burbujas (mas acrecentadas aun) seguirán estando, pero a partir de Diciembre 2020 ya no se que pensar ni como, pero confesados nos cogan



A ver, k ya toca ser prácticos, no ? Las burbujas son parte del paisaje. Yo es k ya ni connotaciones negativas le veo al palabro. Planeta Casino sin pasamontañas ...burbujas en cada esquina. Simple. Esto ya no es nada k se detecte con lupa por ser el más listo de la clase y haya k ir corriendo a denunciar ante el defensor del pueblo.

A un sistema de austeridá & escasez no vamos ni por el forro, es sangre gratuíta...y además, sangre de la k importa...la de los beneficiarios de la cascada fiat k no van a perder un milisegundo de su vidorra por una plebe maloliente a la k tienen más trincada k nunca antes en la evolución de la especie. Otra cosa es k se establezca uno paralelo a todo ésto para sus chanchullos particulares, comercio internacional, etc...y ahí esperemos k entre el Oro. ( Las cryptos, lo veo cada día más evidente...pese a la actual "chupada de cámara" de BTC...k se manda al tacho si procede con un chasquido de dedos - las "cryptos estatales" salen al escenario este 2020 , asínn k palomitax, k si con putos papeles han hecho ésto, la k pueden liar con pasta inteligente programada, regulada y creada a sus anchas, es floja - ).

Yo llevo ya medio siglo de almanake en la chepa. Como en 2020 no vea visos de giro...me pego 20 tacos de paguitas y vida loca a cuenta del "dinero duro/mis kojonex 33", como hay un diox. Si los awanto. La puta gota malaya de la razón sin fisuras , pa´l k le consuele...k sólo se vive una vez.


----------



## tristezadeclon (26 Dic 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Compartido, puede seguir, como un ladrillero k ve venir la crisis y el fin de su chollo y propone a sus currelas hacerse autónomos ganando el triple...pero porque ello le quitará costos o quebraderos de cabeza y prolongará un chollo menos intenso, pero un tiempo más. *Aquí están ventilando banca quebrada*, Repos o un sector de renovables creados por la puta patilla a camionetazos de fiat jamás vistos antes y ya a cara totalmente descubierta. Y no pasa ná.



Por allá del siglo 15, en los últimos años de la Edad Media, en lugares como Venecia y Florencia, los comerciantes vivían una importante época de bonanza, por lo que aumentó la burguesía y el número de personas a las que, literalmente, les sobraba el dinero.

Aquellos empresario vieron que podían aprovechar ese sobrante y empezaron con la costumbre de prestarlo –claro, a cambio de una buena cantidad de intereses– a quienes necesitaban efectivo.
*La banca*
El lugar en el que hacían esas operaciones era, literalmente, una banca larga y sin respaldo, usualmente de madera (como las de los parques) en la que, además de sentarse, estos empresarios colocaban sus piezas de oro para que todos pudieran ver su solvencia.
Sin embargo, a veces, estos financieros pioneros no llevaban un buen control del dinero que prestaban y que podían cobrar, por lo que se quedaban sin recursos y, obviamente, ya no podían presumir sus bancas llenas de oro.
*El rompimiento*
De lo que seguía, hay varias teorías. Una decía que el prestamista debía dejar de inmediato su banca y dejarla libre para alguien más, pero la versión más popular dice que esa banca debía ser destruida.
Así, algunos dicen que los demás “banqueros” rompían la banca de quien se había quedado sin dinero, mientras que otros aseguran que la persona que había perdido todo su capital para prestar era obligada a romper la banca que había estado utilizando, en una especie de símbolo de vergüenza.
De esa manera, esas personas eran señaladas por tener una banca rota.
Desde entonces, cuando alguien se queda sin dinero para pagar sus cuentas, se dice que cayó “en bancarrota”. ¿Imaginaba que el origen de esta expresión era tan literal?

*******************************

en cuanto al asunto en cuestión, personalmente creo q despues de ver lo q lleva pasando en japón durante décadas, no veremos la quiebra del sistema monetario actual basado en el fiat, imprimirán hasta el infinito y mas allá y mediante una renta básica universal comprarán voluntades populares para manener el chiriringuito igualmente hasta el infinito y mas allá

y la verdad, es algo q nos conviene tb a nosotros, pq conforme vayan pasando los años el metal escaseará mas rapidamente ya q cada vez quedará menos metal por extraer de la corteza terrestre y la población humana seguirá aumentando, y se irá volviendo por ello cada vez mas valioso, salimos ganando todos, a nadie le conviene q el sistema pete, yo tengo dos hijos y no me apetece nada un futuro en el q esto degenerara hasta convertirse en una argentina 2.0 o no digamos ya una venezuela 2.0

no interesa a nadie un escenario madmaxista, ni a los políticos ni tampoco a nosotros, por muchas fantasías q tengamos acerca de hacernos millonarios en caso de q el sistema implosionara, probablemente nuestros metales adquirirán ese mismo valor con el paso del tiempo a muy largo plazo, la diferencia estaría por tanto en que no pegaríamos un pelotazo como posiblemente ocurriría en caso de irse a tomar por culo el sistema

pero creedme q no nos interesa ese escenario, ni siquiera a nosotros por mucho que teoricamente tengamos una carta ganadora en ese supuesto, si alguno sigue pensando q prefiere dar un pelotazo y hacerse rico de golpe gracias a un megacrack financiero mundial, q lo medite tranquilamente pq está muy equivocado

a largo plazo seguimos teniendo la carta ganadora, así q tranquilidad, por contra en un escenario de apocalipsis económico los peligros acecharían en cada esquina y eso no sería vida, sería una lucha por la supervivencia diaria, la jungla, y habría muchas probabilidades de q antes o despues nos tocara la china...

así q bancarrarotas no, gracias


----------



## esseri (26 Dic 2019)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> Por allá del siglo 15, en los últimos años de la Edad Media, en lugares como Venecia y Florencia, los comerciantes vivían una importante época de bonanza, por lo que aumentó la burguesía y el número de personas a las que, literalmente, les sobraba el dinero.
> 
> Aquellos empresario vieron que podían aprovechar ese sobrante y empezaron con la costumbre de prestarlo –claro, a cambio de una buena cantidad de intereses– a quienes necesitaban efectivo.
> *La banca*
> ...



OK.

Sí k hay un escenario, sin madmaxismos...donde habrá k derivar todo ese fiat sin k la hiperinflación lo complique todo y encima, haga más pobres a kienes han chupáo de la piragua...k tenderán , cómo no, a preservar su botín. ( aunque no necesariamente tenga k ser monetario,ojo ).

Así k en ese/s repositorio/s , está la "Pepona pa´l caballero".

Y a éso estamos, digo yo.


----------



## L'omertá (26 Dic 2019)

No veo razones para la subida, pero está ocurriendo.


----------



## MIP (26 Dic 2019)

L'omertá dijo:


> No veo razones para la subida, pero está ocurriendo.



No hace falta que sepamos las razones, para aprovecharnos de la subida. 

Con que las sepan los poderosos es suficiente.


----------



## esseri (26 Dic 2019)

Pues vaya...a colación de los puntos comentados esta tarde como posibles estimuladores de la demanda de Oro, ésto sí tiene más jugo k una stable coin China cuya vinculación con el metal es sólo sería hipotética.

El Banco Central de Rusia ya está probando stablecoins vinculadas a activos reales


*Elvira Nabullina , directora del banco central de Rusia , señaló que el Banco de Rusia estaba explorando los usos potenciales de las monedas estables, criptomonedas que están vinculadas a otro activo para evitar la volatilidad asociada con los criptomercados. Ella dijo:*



> *"Estamos probando stablecoins en nuestro 'entorno de prueba' regulatorio. Vemos empresas dispuestas a emitir tokens vinculados a ciertos activos reales. En nuestra entorno de prueba regulatorio, estamos aprendiendo los usos potenciales de las monedas estables, pero no asumimos que funcionarán como un medio de pago o que se convertirán en un sustituto del dinero”.*






Riqueza REAL contra confetti a dos clicks...éso sí que podría ser un décimo del gordo para ahorradores en metal...y por supuesto, justicia poética para países poseedores de commodities esquilmados historicamente por el puto dólar. Muy buena noticia k podría vincularse sin mucha imaginación al Oro y al Petróleo...y mamasita, si también a la plata, bingo. Atención a k se refiere a empresas dispuestas a abordarlo...o sea, podrían ( y deberían ) ser iniciativas privadas se supone k con la administración Rusa avalando escrupulosamente una operativa impecable ( en caso contrario, sería ridículo y un truño k no vendría a cuento y k duraría dos telediarios timando a unos cuantos...pero anulando la trascendencia monetaria y geopolítica k Rusia podría conseguir con un sistema descentralizado de garantías )...lo k facultaría a cualquiera a ejecutar un patrón Oro - o los activos tokenizados - "INTERACTIVO" tanto para productores como para usuarios, himbersores, etc.

Palomitax.


Por cierto...a algún espabiláo le pillará "leyendo a Asimov "  .Hay k ser gilipollas...


----------



## espasonico (27 Dic 2019)

Tenía entendido que suele ser habitual que suba el oro en estas fechas


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Dic 2019)

Exportaciones e importaciones de oro en Suiza de los últimos tres meses.

Tiene pinta de que el oro en custodia del banco central inglés está adaptándose a los nuevos estándares monetarios. Exporta casi tanto oro como importa por lo que entiendo que llega oro en lingotes good delivery que como unidad de cuenta son una mierda ya que no todos tienen el mismo peso ni pureza y en Suiza lo refinan y lo devuelven en un formato monetario estandarizado. Posiblemente al estándar de lingotes de kg que es el peso habitual en oriente.

@esseri : la tokenizacion del oro con criptos redimibles es la apuesta de las refinerías tanto privadas (como la de MKS Switzerland que dio origen a la polémica) como públicas, en este caso la Royal Perth Mint:

PMGT - Perth Mint Gold Token

La tokenizacion de activos supone un certificado de posesión de determinado bien que emite su productor principalmente. En el caso de activos de carácter monetario como el oro y la plata serán las refinerías quienes lo tokenicen y garanticen su redimibilidad si lo desease el poseedor del token.

Una vez tokenizado debería ser viable su uso para transacciones monetarias o al menos como colateral para operaciones financieras mientras dure el sistema fiat. Palomitas...

Dejo aquí este gráfico que me ha parecido interesante:


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Dic 2019)

Russia could consider investing part of National Wealth Fund in gold

Rusia considera invertir en oro parte de su fondo soberano que a día de hoy solo se compone de divisas ya que lo consideran más estable a futuro. 

Las reservas de oro del banco central ruso están valoradas en algo más de 100.000 millones de dólares y las reservas del fondo soberano están valoradas en 124.000 millones de dólares. 

No sé que parte de esas reservas querrán cambiar en oro pero al precio actual serían muchas toneladas que se reflejará en una devaluación del fiat frente al oro. 

A ver qué hacen el resto de fondos soberanos que como sigan los pasos de Rusia van a dar el golpe de gracia al sistema fiat. Los fondos soberanos tienen billones en divisas a nivel mundial y si empiezan a diversificar en oro el precio se va a disparar.


----------



## Malvender (27 Dic 2019)

Hola, perdonad que os interrumpa.
Despues de leer muchos mensajes y textos sobre la posible evolución futura de oro, quería preguntaros cuáles son los sitios que consideráis seguros (no quiero comprar a particulares, precisamente por el riesgo que ello supone) para comprar oro físico en alguno de estos formatos: *KRUGERRAND, 50 PESOS MEXICANOS*, *20 DÓLARES USA, SOBERANOS, NAPOLEONES, ALFONSINAS*, etc

Gracias por anticipado


----------



## Frankiesc (27 Dic 2019)

Malvender dijo:


> Hola, perdonad que os interrumpa.
> Despues de leer muchos mensajes y textos sobre la posible evolución futura de oro, quería preguntaros cuáles son los sitios que consideráis seguros (no quiero comprar a particulares, precisamente por el riesgo que ello supone) para comprar oro físico en alguno de estos formatos: *KRUGERRAND, 50 PESOS MEXICANOS*, *20 DÓLARES USA, SOBERANOS, NAPOLEONES, ALFONSINAS*, etc
> 
> Gracias por anticipado



Yo, siempre que el vendedor me ofreciera garantías, las compraría a un particular a través del foro que existe
Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)

pues siempre lo conseguirás a mejor precio (a spot) mientras que las tiendas te lo venderán a spot más una prima de unos 50 EUR más, pero, está claro que esa es tu decisión y tu dinero...

Puedes comprar on-line esas monedas que comentas a estas tiendas, los dos me merecen confianza:

Degussa Metales Preciosos, S.L.
Compro y Vendo oro en Barcelona. El mejor precio del oro. - Andorrano Joyería

Espero que te sirva esta información y te deseo lo mejor para el 2020!!!


----------



## Malvender (27 Dic 2019)

Frankiesc dijo:


> Yo, siempre que el vendedor me ofreciera garantías, las compraría a un particular a través del foro que existe
> Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)
> 
> pues siempre lo conseguirás a mejor precio (a spot) mientras que las tiendas te lo venderán a spot más una prima de unos 50 EUR más, pero, está claro que esa es tu decisión y tu dinero...
> ...



Gracias Frankiesc.
Que consideras tú que tiene que tener un particular para ofrecerte garantías?


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (27 Dic 2019)

Malvender dijo:


> Hola, perdonad que os interrumpa.
> Despues de leer muchos mensajes y textos sobre la posible evolución futura de oro, quería preguntaros cuáles son los sitios que consideráis seguros (no quiero comprar a particulares, precisamente por el riesgo que ello supone) para comprar oro físico en alguno de estos formatos: *KRUGERRAND, 50 PESOS MEXICANOS*, *20 DÓLARES USA, SOBERANOS, NAPOLEONES, ALFONSINAS*, etc
> 
> Gracias por anticipado



como he comentado en el otro hilo, aparte de los que te ha mencionado el compañero @Frankiesc (completamente de fiar), te recomiendo CoinInvest.com – La compañía de confianza para sus inversiones en oro y plata que tiene muy buenos precios, son serios y profesionales.


----------



## Frankiesc (27 Dic 2019)

Malvender dijo:


> Gracias Frankiesc.
> Que consideras tú que tiene que tener un particular para ofrecerte garantías?



Pues debería poder verificarte las monedas de alguna forma... Yo tengo un verificador de metales preciosos y por esto estoy tranquilo cuando quiero comprar a un particular o si algún día requiero vender porque, realmente no hay otra... De todas formas, en ese foro he visto que hay foreros con buena reputación que ya han vendido monedas a otros y se han ganado una buena "reputación" y eso también podría servir... no sé..

Yo, por supuesto, me fio de mi verificador que para eso lo compré y lo llevo conmigo cuando compro y así me aseguro que lo que que compro es oro o plata .999

Por cierto coininvest es, por supuesto un muy buen proveedor que antes no te mencioné pero lo conozco bieny es uno de los mejores si al final te decides a comprar on-line


----------



## Tichy (28 Dic 2019)

He comprado y vendido bastantes monedas de oro y muchas más de plata con foreros. 
Lo primero y fundamental, aunque parezca de perogrullo, es conocer lo que quieres comprar. Estudiar, informarse, pensarse bien lo que te conviene y luego ir comprando poco a poco. Primero la teoría, luego la práctica y después profundizar. 
Para comprar plata, alguna onza, a buen precio es buena opción comprarla a un forero veterano y con reputación. En ese caso creo que sobran las comprobaciones. 
Con el oro la cosa cambia. No parece lógico hacer una primera compra en mano. Rastreando y leyendo el foro se pueden encontrar referencias más que suficientes de tiendas fiables. En paralelo, conviene lógicamente irse haciendo con un equipo básico para pesar y medir. Una vez que se tenga un mínimo conocimiento, puede ser buena opción la compra en mano, tanto por el ahorro de sobrespot como por el anonimato. Siempre a un vendedor con referencias, claro, y haciendo las debidas comprobaciones.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (28 Dic 2019)

Bueno, aquí, en el propio f_oro, tienes una sección dedicada a la venta de metal, con gente de toda confianza. Yo he comprado en ella, y jamás he tenido el más mínimo problema. Al contrario, he conocido gente estupenda ávida por compartir conocimientos. Cuando veas alguna oferta de venta que te cuadre, usa el buscador del foro en el hilo de “valoraciones de venta entre foreros” para buscar las opiniones de los propios compañeros, que compraron antes que tú, al vendedor del material que te ha interesado. De este modo tan simple y efectivo, sabras con quien estás tratantando, y si es de fiar o no.
En todo caso, tienes varias páginas españolas y extranjeras en las que gastar tu dinero. Aparte de las españolas que te ha puesto Frankiesc, en Madrid tienes Goldhause, muy recomendables. En Alemania CoinInvest, que son muy serios. Y en Bélgica tienes Goldsilver.be, que suelen tener los mejores precios con diferencia, pero a costa de dar un servicio post venta bastante mejorable...si todo va bien con ellos, que suele ser lo habitual, habrás hecho una buena compra. Pero como pase cualquier cosa y tengas que reclamar, ármate de paciencia que va para largo. 
Como te comenta Tichy, hazte primero con un pie de rey o Calibre digital de calidad, una báscula digital también de calidad, y consulta YouTube los vídeos de “Ping test” de las monedas que vas a comprar. O en su defecto, si tienes un teléfono Android, en IOS no existen, descárgate una de la Apps de Ping test que hay. Ya que si una moneda pesa lo que tiene que pesar, mide lo que tiene que medir, y suena como tiene que sonar, es 100x100 auténtica. 

Un saludo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Dic 2019)




----------



## Spielzeug (28 Dic 2019)

CS-Experte warnt vor Repo-Zins-Explosion noch vor Jahresende - Inside Paradeplatz

Conocido como Mr. Repo, un economista que ha hacho un plano con el funcionamiento del shadow banking (pesa mucho para subirlo, se puede ver en el link), predice un recrudecimiento de la crisis de liquidez del mercado de repos de aquí a fin de año.

Dice que el tapering de la fed ha sido excesivo y las normas de Basel III les impiden prestar en el mercado repo por falta de liquidez. La situación va a ir a peor de aquí a fin de año.




Viendo el mapa del shadow banking es normal que estén perdidos y en modo panico con el tinglado que tienen montado... Dice el artículo que el mapa lo tienen puesto en la fed en un póster grande de la pared porque si no no se puede ver en detalle el monstruo que han creado


----------



## esseri (28 Dic 2019)

Spielzeug dijo:


> CS-Experte warnt vor Repo-Zins-Explosion noch vor Jahresende - Inside Paradeplatz
> 
> Conocido como Mr. Repo, un economista que ha hacho un plano con el funcionamiento del shadow banking (pesa mucho para subirlo, se puede ver en el link), predice un recrudecimiento de la crisis de liquidez del mercado de repos de aquí a fin de año.
> 
> ...



Perfecto. De aquí a dos días se podrá comprobar , de todos modos, en los comentarios hay controversia sobre si se producirá o no.

Un mini rally como el de Septiembre para redondear máximos anuales no venía mal, éso sí.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Dic 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Perfecto. De aquí a dos días se podrá comprobar , de todos modos, en los comentarios hay controversia sobre si se producirá o no.
> 
> Un mini rally como el de Septiembre para redondear el año no venía mal, éso sí.



Independientemente de que se cumpla o no, viendo el mapa del sistema que usa el patrón del barco fiat acojona como está todo tan clavado con pinzas como el póster en la pared que usan para diagnosticar los problemas a resolver...

Un mapa no deja de ser una aproximación y simplificación de la realidad. Si ese es su mapa van apañados, no creo que sepan ni dónde están como para arreglar algo. Con que no les explote en la cara deben estar más que contentos. 

Esto no es una QE, no saben ni lo que hacen, ni como llamarlo ya, sólo saben que el panico de haber perdido el control del barco no se pueden anunciar a la tripulación, aunque esta sabe que está haciendo aguas de nuevo, y menos aún a los pasajeros que siguen creyendo en general que los daños del iceberg lehman los arreglaron sin problema.


----------



## esseri (28 Dic 2019)

Yo creo k nahide ya se crea k Lehman fuese punto y final de nada. Ni un kioskero analfabeto de Sao Paulo.

Las cifras de este año pueden mostrar, éso sí, k la demanda de físico de 2019 estaría a la altura o casi de 2011 y 12, los dos años del pumpazo metalero...y sin BTC & cryptos entonces en el horizonte - aunke tras cortar la tendencia delirante de 2017 , sean a día de hoy un mercado casi de calderilla -.

Me pirro por algún factor k abra el mercado de Oro físico al gran público...o k comience a poner bocarriba tratos internacionales en esa línea y al margen del dólar en un 2020 k suena a pura reválida. Jartísimo ya de cháchara de todos los colores , esos ejercicios PRÁCTICOS , imo, serían más determinantes en un rompe y rasga k nuevos sobresaltos financieros k acabarían de cualkier modo en manguerazo obsceno de confetti y olé ...k el personal asume ya como chaparrones de verano y parte de la operativa financiera mundial.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Dic 2019)

Fixing repo market a 'trial and error' process, former Atlanta Fed president says

No saben ni lo que hacen y lo dicen abiertamente...

Esto es lo que hay al mando y su mapa de la situación detrás en la pizarra:


Acojonante


----------



## Baubens2 (29 Dic 2019)

esseri dijo:


> Por desgracia, es perfectamente posible.
> 
> Sólo veo k un enorme salto en la demanda k llevase a una escasez palpable daría al Oro su verdadera medida. Y pocos factores se ven al respecto.
> 
> ...



Mire usted a ninguna potencia le interesa quitar el Fiat. Es el sueño de todo esclavista. Nos trollean con comunicados pero tienen gente trabajando gratis por papelitos. Es un sueño húmedo.


----------



## esseri (29 Dic 2019)

BaubenSS dijo:


> Mire usted a ninguna potencia le interesa quitar el Fiat. Es el sueño de todo esclavista. Nos trollean con comunicados pero tienen gente trabajando gratis por papelitos. Es un sueño húmedo.



Obviamente, ésa es la parte buena de quien puede emitirlo y esclavizar.

Pero habiendo un fiat de reserva global, quien no lo emite tiene además ese mismo riesgo de ser esclavizado y despojado de su riqueza real a cambio de nada.Y éso ya no se lleva tan bien. 

Y cuando hay tanto desequilibrio en esa riqueza , crea conflictos con quienes están pagando el pato. Sobre todo si otros modelos pudieran ser más lucrativos y autosuficientes a nivel particular para quienes disponen del privilegio emisor. Porque con el fiat gana la banca ...k puede ser el castuzo k menos riqueza tiene. Y esclavizar a tus famélicos muertitos de hambre para cebar a una bestia glotona seguro k tampoco tiene gracia...y te sale el pan como unas tortas.

No veo un ataque al fiat por justicia poética ni social...ése sí es un sueño húmedo. Pero por interés de los poderosos y repelús a ser chuleado, sí.


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Dic 2019)

En los últimos quince días la correlación inversa entre el S&P y el oro de ha roto:



También están en máximos los cortos en oro papel pero el oro sigue subiendo. Parece que el mecanismo de supresión del precio está fallando...


----------



## skipyy (30 Dic 2019)

L'omertá dijo:


> Con la mudanza acabo de encontrarme una moneda de 2000 pts de 18 gr de plata del 94 ¿esto vale algo?



Mínimo te van a dar 12 euros en el bde, quizás algún particular te de 14 o 15 aunque ese año no es muy interesante.


----------



## timi (30 Dic 2019)

si tienen que poner en marcha qe4 , o admitir que la noqe es qe ,,, el siguiente paso sera convencer a todo el mercado que no estamos delante de qeinfinita ,, lo cual llevaría al oro a precios estratosféricos.


----------



## timi (30 Dic 2019)

dejo esto

Petrodollar Shock: Russia Could Invest Part Of Its National Wealth Fund In Gold


----------



## estupeharto (31 Dic 2019)

Papelitos, a bailar.
lo han vuelto a hacer
Tu impresora has de mover chu chu chu chu

Para un desgraciado ser,
Este baile has de bailar
Y a todo el mundo alegrar chu chu chu chu

El culito has de mover
si no quieres recibir,
la torta que va a venir chu chu chu chu.
Las rodillas doblarás,
el culito para atrás
y tú verás
la que te van a endiñar.

Es día de fiesta,
ahorra sin parar,
tu dinero va a volar
no lo vas a ver más
vas a flipaaarr tú tú tú tú

Papelitos, a bailar,
El más joven fumará,
El mayor se cagará, chu chu chu chu .
No hemos terminado aún,
vamos a imprimir sin fin
lo vamos a reventar chu chu chu chu

Luego no se quejen más
de que no se veía venir
muchos en la inopia están chu chu chu chu
La avaricia va a petar
lo saben en la China
van a flipar
van a llorar

Feliz año


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (31 Dic 2019)

Gracias a todos los que contribuís por aquí. A las ratas antiespañolas ya pueden hablar de oro, plata o bitcoin que las voy a meter en el ignore, aquí y en la vida real. A devolverles el odio que nos profesan.


----------



## Pintxen (31 Dic 2019)

Malvender dijo:


> Hola, perdonad que os interrumpa.
> Despues de leer muchos mensajes y textos sobre la posible evolución futura de oro, quería preguntaros cuáles son los sitios que consideráis seguros (no quiero comprar a particulares, precisamente por el riesgo que ello supone) para comprar oro físico en alguno de estos formatos: *KRUGERRAND, 50 PESOS MEXICANOS*, *20 DÓLARES USA, SOBERANOS, NAPOLEONES, ALFONSINAS*, etc
> 
> Gracias por anticipado



Como te han dicho por aquí tienes dos opciones: comprar a particulares, por ejemplo en el hilo de compraventa, y siempre en mano, para al menos poder verle la cara, o a una empresa como las que te han mencionado.
Yo me decantaría en un principio por la segunda opción por la tranquilidad de saber que lo que compras es "de verdad" y cuando te familiarices con el tema ya buscarás buenos precios a particulares.
Como deduzco que nunca has comprado, pues yo me decantaría por las más habituales: soberanos y kruguerrandas, o alguna maple o phylarmónica. Un truquillo: en coininvest en el menú en castellano pones: 
Buscar por: mejor precio por onza
Pais: sin agrupar
Y te aparecen ordenadas de más baratas a más caras (por onza). 
Gastos de envío unos 30 €.


----------



## Monsieur George (1 Ene 2020)

La ruptura de 1910 dólares activaría un segundo impulso alcista cuya resistencia se situaría en 3.400 dólares, ¿no?


----------



## Seronoser (1 Ene 2020)

Frankiesc dijo:


> Yo, siempre que el vendedor me ofreciera garantías, las compraría a un particular a través del foro que existe
> Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)
> 
> pues siempre lo conseguirás a mejor precio (a spot) mientras que las tiendas te lo venderán a spot más una prima de unos 50 EUR más, pero, está claro que esa es tu decisión y tu dinero...
> ...



Yo más que el spot, creo que la ventaja de comprar en persona es el anonimato.
Hoy no se valora...mañana, cuando haya un impuesto anual a la tenencia de metales, os acordaréis de haberle comprado a Coininvest, ebay o degussa, en lugar de a Paco


----------



## Me_opongo (1 Ene 2020)

Buen día. Feliz Año nuevo.

Yo que tan poco tiempo llevo siguiendo la evolución del precio del oro, ya he dejado de creer en subidas astronómicas de precio.
Me queda la parte de la ilusión irracional, pero se me ha borrado una esperanza más consciente o realista. 

De las muchas opiniones que he leído por todas partes, las pesimistas hablaban de 1600$/onza al terminar el año. Los que parecían prudentes pero optimistas daban cifras de entre 1900 y 2600. Y los visionarios hablaban de nada menos que de entre 10.000 y 20.000$.
No hablo de este foro, ni de nadie en concreto.

También en este escaso tiempo mío de observación, he leído innumerables noticias de países comprando oro por centenares y centenares de toneladas.

Algo no me encaja. Creo que si cualquier bien hubiese sido comprado en un año a estos niveles, su precio se habría vuelto inalcanzable, estratosférico.

Y creo que los tenedores de oro institucionales y particulares, a estas alturas, ya deberían tener una demanda colectiva contra LBMA, por alterar el precio de las cosas, o el delito económico que corresponda. Las pruebas, eso sí, no sé de dónde se podrían sacar. 

Para mí desde mi desconocimiento LBMA no funciona correctamente y habría que cambiar el organismo y posiblemente el sistema de establecer el precio de los MP's.

Eso sí, si el precio del oro se hubiese disparado a lo bestia, yo quizás no hubiera podido comprar físico. Ni yo, ni muchos, supongo.

Tampoco me cuadra mucho la teoría de que el precio del oro se haya mantenido controlado, para que las manos grandes y/o las pequeñas tuviesen tiempo a acumular, aunque tiene su lógica.

Este jóven del vídeo que enlazo al final, que no se si es un lumbreras o un paparruchas, dice entre muchas cosas, que 2020 podría traer una corrección del 29% en el precio de los metales, y que el precio del petróleo en un hipotético y nefasto caso, podría llegar a 100$/barril. Muy malo para nuestras acciones de mineras.

Perdón si he expresado un par de burradas o muchas.
Quién quiera, que de su opinión de todo esto. Me gustaría leer vuestras opiniones mucho más expertas que las mías.

Gracias.

Saludos.



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Me_opongo (1 Ene 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo más que el spot, creo que la ventaja de comprar en persona es el anonimato.
> Hoy no se valora...mañana, cuando haya un impuesto anual a la tenencia de metales, os acordaréis de haberle comprado a Coininvest, ebay o degussa, en lugar de a Paco



Hola.

Yo soy de los que en teoría he metido la gamba comprando con factura.

Lo que dices de un impuesto, tal como está el patio, parece muy posible que pueda suceder.

Lo de la expropiación que algunos vaticinan, parece menos creíble, pero no imposible.

Siempre que salen estos asuntos, me hago una pregunta, para la que no tengo ni idea de la respuesta.
Nunca me he atrevido a preguntar. Lo hago ahora por si tú o alguien quiere comentar. 

¿Qué haréis los poseedores de físico si como muchas veces se habla se pasa de FIAT a únicamente dinero electrónico?. 

Se me ocurre que pagar/cobrar en criptos. Desconozco ese campo, pero por lo poco que he leído, parece algo volátil, peligroso y al menos en teoría ya estaría legislada su fiscalidad, que de momento creo que debe ser un poco papel mojado, solo para los que cumplen con lo establecido de motu propio. No sé cómo el Fisco podría llegar a controlar ésto. Sería "peligroso" si llegan a poder controlarlo. 

Saludos. 



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (1 Ene 2020)

Me_opongo dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Yo soy de los que en teoría he metido la gamba comprando con factura.
> 
> ...



La fiscalidad sobre algo que el propio Supremo en sentencia ha declarado "no ser dinero", es nula.

Primera sentencia del Tribunal Supremo sobre el bitcoin: "En modo alguno es dinero"

Hacienda no se entera de absolutamente nada. Sólo sabe aquello que los bancos españoles le han chivado, en cuanto a transferencias a exchanges conocidos. Así que nanai. Es el asustaviejas. Y hacen bien, porque el 95% de los residentes fiscales españoles pican, y se cagan de miedo, y Hacienda lo sabe.

Pero nada más. Cero. No tienen ni puta idea...porque no pueden hacer nada.
Hacienda ahora mismo tiene otros muchos problemas más graves, como la devolución de las sanciones millonarias impuestas con el 720. Tienen dos años de límite para hacerlo, mientras queman recursos absurdos que no conducen a nada. Solo quieren ganar tiempo, para recaudar por otros métodos, todo ese dineral que se le va a escapar de las manos. Y aquí entra el previsible impuesto a la tenencia de metales.

Yo no he tenido problema jamás, para hacer líquido mis criptos (generalmente en dolares), o para comprar anónimamente, en los 3 países donde he residido fiscalmente, en el último lustro. Es más, donde vivo actualmente, si vendo BTC o Monero, que son las más demandadas por aquí, me pagan las comisiones y un spot sobre el valor diario.

La gente por estos lares ha aprendido lo que significa tener el dinero a salvo de las manos estatales; algo que en España aún queda por aprender...y será a base de ostias, claro. Ese 95% que comentábamos antes, se echará las manos a la cabeza. Aunque ya lo deberían hacer. Comprueba tu nómina. Cuánto se va en impuestos "para la sanidad pública"..."para la educación pública"... menuda milonga.
A mí me quitan un 13% al mes. En Hispañistán, me quitaban un 48%. Con la diferencia de impuestos, me puedo comprar una planta entera de Hospital para mí solo, todos los años. 

Pero la gente se cree los mantras...por eso funciona Hacienda. Que viene el coco!!...

En mi opinión, te recomiendo leer un poco más sobre criptos, antes de hacer nada. Saber qué significan, y para qué gente es adecuada. No todo el mundo está preparado para el salto al vacío de hacer desaparecer parte de su dinero del circuito financiero. Y siempre hay riesgos, claro. Pero más riesgos que estar al 100% en manos del Estado y de los Bancos...no hay.


----------



## Muttley (1 Ene 2020)

Me_opongo dijo:


> Buen día. Feliz Año nuevo.
> 
> Yo que tan poco tiempo llevo siguiendo la evolución del precio del oro, ya he dejado de creer en subidas astronómicas de precio.
> Me queda la parte de la ilusión irracional, pero se me ha borrado una esperanza más consciente o realista.
> ...



Te doy la mia. 
Casi nadie que lleve un poco en esto está para dar un pelotazo del 50% en un año. La mayoría estamos para salvaguardar el valor de lo poco o mucho que tenemos y mantenerlo fuera del poder confiscatorio el mayor tiempo posible, si se puede con alguna plusvalia eliminando inflación.
Para mi ha sido un año muy bueno. De momento nos hemos asentado en los 1450$/oz en el oro, y sobre los 16,5$/oz en plata. Con pocas probabilidades de perforar abajo. Parecen suelos sólidos a 5 años vista. 
Los que ya tenemos deberes hechos aspiramos a suelos nuevos en 2020 en 1550-1600$ y quizá los 17,5-18$ y así sucesivamente en años venideros. Poco a poco. Partido a partido, Año a año. 
Puede parecer un objetivo poco optimista...pero nada más lejos de la realidad. 
Hablamos de un 6-8% de revalorización de mínimos bajo el radar. Y en picos intranuales de bastante más.

Otra historia son las mineras.
Si el petróleo sube son buenas noticias para los poseedores de fisico por varias razones:
-las crisis profundas se dan con precios elevados de petróleo lo que hace que los metales preciosos suban como activo de refugio.
-el coste energético de extracción aumenta, lo que implica que si consideramos el oro y la plata como activo de reserva energética, aumentará su valor.
-las mineras sufrirán a corto plazo. Lo primero que harán será recortar su inversión en Capex para mantener todos sus esfuerzos en recortar costes operativos e incrementar eficiencia, lo que es bueno para los tenedores de físico, menos gasto en prospecciones y maquinaria dificultarán la extracción aún más en el futuro a 3-5 años, lo que de nuevo favorecerá la reducción de producción, es decir, precios altos.


----------



## Muttley (1 Ene 2020)

Tu inversión habla de apalancamiento x1,5.
Movimiento altamente especulativo corto en el tiempo.
Nadie mantiene apalancamiento durante un año sin cerrar posición. El riesgo es muy alto y las comisiones se comen los potenciales beneficios. Entiendo que es abriendo y cerrando posiciones.
Suerte con ello.
Si algún sector donde puede hacerse es el minero.
Eso si, para elegir empresa hay que empaparse de información financiera.
Ver oportunidades y más allá del número gordo. Especialmente los epígrafes y pies de página 
Yo me he chupado muchos. 

Aún así....No es mi estilo de inversion. Para un movimiento así se requiere tiempo y dedicación. Estar con la plataforma abierta en el móvil.
Cosa que yo no puedo hacer, pues tengo un trabajo que me exige (viajes, reuniones...etc).


----------



## Pintxen (1 Ene 2020)

Algo curioso está pasando en la página de Coininvest. En el menú de filtros búsqueda no da la opción de elegir monedas de peso 7,32, por lo tanto no aparecen soberanos en el catálogo de monedas de oro. A vosotros os pasa lo mismo?
Estarán tan solicitados que se les habrán terminado?


----------



## Muttley (2 Ene 2020)

Si es con esas condiciones no lo es.


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (2 Ene 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> Algo curioso está pasando en la página de Coininvest. En el menú de filtros búsqueda no da la opción de elegir monedas de peso 7,32, por lo tanto no aparecen soberanos en el catálogo de monedas de oro. A vosotros os pasa lo mismo?
> Estarán tan solicitados que se les habrán terminado?



a mi si me aparecen los soberanos en el catálogo, y en stock

Soberano Isabel II | Oro | 2019 | coininvest


----------



## esseri (2 Ene 2020)

JOJOJO !!! No te lo pierdas !... 

El Banco turco Takasbank lanza BiGA Digital Gold

El retrasado éste del fernandolinks, tirando de cointelegraph - prensa crypto - y subiendo posts de "Ciencia ficción" a su covacha de Rankia !!!  

Habrá dejado de leer a Asimov ? O se lo habrá sugerido la ramera de su madre - la suya, sí - en alguna sobremesa navideña ??? ( pena k no le haya mencionado k borre sus cariñosos links ) Que será, será...??? 

En fin...un auténtico TARADO.

Se pone en marcha la plataforma blockchain de un banco turco para transferencias de oro digital

Para más inri, la noticia en sí es una mierda, no define condiciones de custodia u operativa de entrega , k es la clave de este nuevo medio de monetización metalera - tanto para la calidad del servicio como para el tirón de demanda k podría suponer a ahorradores en físico - . Pero wé... dentro de la tónica de tokenización inminente del Oro por parte de actores de enjundia , pues ahí queda...y más k nada, para echarse unas risas con el descalabro psicoemocional del esperpento, digno de pelusilla de crío de 6 años por robarle cancha ...y la catadura moral del personajillo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ene 2020)

Feliz 2030....


----------



## Orooo (2 Ene 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Feliz 2030....



Al ignore.


----------



## Monsieur George (3 Ene 2020)

Tienes que tomar como referencia el máximo de 2012 y el mínimo de 1999 o así. Si te das cuenta, si se superaran máximos, esa sería la formación del primer impulso. Habría un segundo y, probablemente, un tercero. Te hablo en escala temporal muy larga.


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Ene 2020)

Turkish Bank’s Blockchain Platform for Digital Gold Transfers Goes Live

Entra en funcionamiento la cripto redimible en oro custodiado por Borsa Istambul, el mercado de oro turco denominado en divisa local. El token representa un gramo de oro y permite transacciones entre sus usuarios.


----------



## Erzam (3 Ene 2020)

El petróleo se dispara y el oro sube a máximos de cuatro meses por la tensión en Oriente Medio


----------



## esseri (3 Ene 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Turkish Bank’s Blockchain Platform for Digital Gold Transfers Goes Live
> 
> Entra en funcionamiento la cripto redimible en oro custodiado por Borsa Istambul, el mercado de oro turco denominado en divisa local. El token representa un gramo de oro y permite transacciones entre sus usuarios.



Está linkado hace un par de días aquí. De hecho, se te adelantó en su "blog revelador" el espérpentico mongol k lo tildó de "ciencia ficción" e intentó marginar esa info y a tí por aportarla en este hilo fuera de su docta ala iluminaóra.

La clave es la operativa REAL, la cotidiana, la k afecte a compradores k quieran dejar ese metal en su posesión. Cuánto y cómo tarda en entregarse, dónde, con ké garantías . Tengo entendido , a bote pronto, k los depósitos de Shangai estaban en zona franca. Eso favorecería movimientos globales...y una demanda a otra escala absolutamente distinta, liberada de iniciativas orientadas al consumo interno nacional - k en el mejor de los casos, se verían seriamente gravadas en caso de retiros transfronterizos -. El proyecto de tokenización Dubaití con sede en Suiza del k hablamos en su día sí contemplaba los manejos desde zona franca.

Espero k la propuesta de Rusia esté a la altura de ese planteamiento , igualmente. Si no, la solución pasará por que estas iniciativas surjan como setas...pero en las jurisdicciones pertinentes a cada zona...y bajo la tutela e indiscreción del regulador de turno...lo k limitaría muy mucho el poder INDIVIDUAL de ese tipo de planteamientos ( y entiendo k , en determinadas circunstancias, el carácter "físico" de las mismas sería un puto chiste ).

--------------------

Dejo un link jugosón de los compañeros del otro hilo dorado. Todo es distinto bajo el prisma del fiat infinito de los genocidas de la FED.

Why Is Wall Street the Only Industry in America With Access to the Fed’s Endless Money Machine?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Ene 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Al ignore.



JAJAJAJA.....


----------



## hyugaa (3 Ene 2020)




----------



## Jake el perro (3 Ene 2020)

Una onza está por los 1430 euros ¿ veis buena opción su compra en estos momentos o puede bajar en los próximos días ?


----------



## bondiappcc (3 Ene 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Una onza está por los 1430 euros ¿ veis buena opción su compra en estos momentos o puede bajar en los próximos días ?



Ojalá baje.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ene 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Una onza está por los 1430 euros ¿ veis buena opción su compra en estos momentos o puede bajar en los próximos días ?



Cuánto valdrán 1430 euros en un año? Según la "inflación oficial", un 1% menos.
En mi cesta personal de precios, casi un 6% menos.

Tú mismo...


----------



## tastas (3 Ene 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Una onza está por los 1430 euros ¿ veis buena opción su compra en estos momentos o puede bajar en los próximos días ?



Mira el anterior mensaje.

Taptap


----------



## PLACOINS (3 Ene 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Una onza está por los 1430 euros ¿ veis buena opción su compra en estos momentos o puede bajar en los próximos días ?



Hola Jake el perro. Seria un buen regalo de reyes. Un saludo


----------



## jaris (3 Ene 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Una onza está por los 1430 euros ¿ veis buena opción su compra en estos momentos o puede bajar en los próximos días ?



Desde mi supina ignorancia creo que bajará algo en unos dias, este subidón de hoy es claramente por el asesinato del general iraní, y to kiski está a la espera de alguna reacción iraní.
En función de la magnitud de esa reación puede haber mayor o menor movida en la zona del golfo.
Yo personalmente creo que solo habrá algún pataleo y como mucho algún atentado suicida típico contra intereses americanos (o personas), por lo que opino que en unos dias corregirá esta subida y se estabilizará un poco, eso sí para seguir subiendo pero lentamente.


----------



## Kid (3 Ene 2020)

Hola
A las 00:00 del 02/01 (al arrancar el primer día laborable del año) empezó la subida, y no ha parado hasta hoy al mediodía.
¿Ya sabía el mercado lo del atentado, un día antes?
Salut.


----------



## Kid (3 Ene 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Una onza está por los *1430 euros* ¿ veis buena opción su compra en estos momentos o puede bajar en los próximos días ?



Lo máximo a que ha llegado hoy ha sido *1.392 euros*.
¿Dónde las piensas comprar?
En el hilo de compraventa de este foro se venden a spot (yo mismo vendo 3 onzas), en este momento *1.386 euros*.
Salut.


----------



## Covid-8M (3 Ene 2020)

Que le pasa a la plata? Se ha quedado estancada esta vez


----------



## Covid-8M (3 Ene 2020)

jaris dijo:


> Desde mi supina ignorancia creo que bajará algo en unos dias, este subidón de hoy es claramente por el asesinato del general iraní, y to kiski está a la espera de alguna reacción iraní.
> En función de la magnitud de esa reación puede haber mayor o menor movida en la zona del golfo.
> Yo personalmente creo que solo habrá algún pataleo y como mucho algún atentado suicida típico contra intereses americanos (o personas), por lo que opino que en unos dias corregirá esta subida y se estabilizará un poco, eso sí para seguir subiendo pero lentamente.



Espero lo mismo. Estoy hasta los cojones de las subidas y comerme luego las bajadas. Es la primera vez que he soltado todo el oro en 6 meses (ETF) y me acojona quedarme fuera como no corrija


----------



## Jebediah (3 Ene 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Una onza está por los 1430 euros ¿ veis buena opción su compra en estos momentos o puede bajar en los próximos días ?



Bajo mi punto de vista y el camino que he seguido hasta hoy, si quieres oro da igual un 5% arriba o abajo. 

En mi caso, cada 2 meses me hacía con una cantidad x de oro, me daba igual si estaba en subida, en bajada o lateral, o lo que se esperaba que pasara, tocaba comprar y listo. A día de hoy, tengo la hucha cubierta y no necesito más, pero si quisiera más y tuviera el dinero (creo que es tu caso) compraría hoy mismo, sin esperar a mañana, ni siquiera pensar en qué puede hacer el próximo mes. El oro es valor, ni papel, ni derechos, ni historias, valor real.


----------



## esseri (3 Ene 2020)

jaris dijo:


> Desde mi supina ignorancia creo que bajará algo en unos dias, este subidón de hoy es claramente por el asesinato del general iraní, y to kiski está a la espera de alguna reacción iraní.
> En función de la magnitud de esa reación puede haber mayor o menor movida en la zona del golfo.
> Yo personalmente creo que solo habrá algún pataleo y como mucho algún atentado suicida típico contra intereses americanos (o personas), por lo que opino que en unos dias corregirá esta subida y se estabilizará un poco, eso sí para seguir subiendo pero lentamente.



Pues yo quisiera un Oro sin distorsiones, ok...pero creo k hemos entrado en un contexto nuevo en el dilema global k tal vez no se esté valorando en su justa medida ( Y NO es el fiat..."es el DÓLAR, estúpido ! " - impersonal - ). Con distorsión o sin ella...el metal está aguantando el pulso a la moneda de reserva global ...quién le diera al resto de confetti fiat !... k ése sí k está para limpiar ojales.

Mientras los chupapollas políticos del resto del globo sigan poniendo el cazo y permitiendo el timo DE LA FED & EL DÓLAR USA...pues como diox. Por mix partex, firmo el resto del siglo en ésas.

En este contexto, el Oro , aunque se lo fucken a tsunamis de billete verde, es el mejor antídoto k conozco a la franquicia de lameculos castuzos de la franquicia yankee , la ignorancia de la borregada votante k me tritura la puta vida con sus vomitonas mentales en las urnas, etc etc etc...cosas de las k estoy hasta los mismísimos wevox - y no te digo nada de esperar a k cambien y hacer causa común por pelotas de una sucesión interminable e inmasticable de gilipolladas -.

Si la bazofia política patria no quiere mover ficha en este desfalco global...pues k sigan con sus trolas, sus enchufes, sus intereses negativos y todos los chanchullos chuscos k se les ocurran...yo, piloto automático y no problemo : encularé a sus hijas , me jamaré sus txuletones y les robaré sus putas casas fajo de monopoly en mano por aquí ...k a Conneticut no tenía pensáo ir, mirusté. Y además, sin el menor remordimiento a estas alturas ya : A pulso se lo han ganáo y jartando a María Santísima.

Lo k está pintando ya bastante claro es k si el DOLAR afeita el Oro a la mitá cuando le viene en gana ...del resto de divisas , a las k ya ha empujado a su mismo terreno cenagoso, pero sin el colchón de una demanda global descomunal, hace directamente papilla ( y además, apresándolas en ese loop perverso, pues el día k se pongan a su altura...no venden una puta escoba ).

Asínn k palomitax...y k lloren otras.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Ene 2020)

El oro nunca esta caro, si puedes comprar haces bien en comprar.

Yo hay veces que he tenido que vender por X cuestion, por ejemplo mis padres estaban enfermos y vendi bastantes cosas por que pense que podria hacer falta dinero.......... esto fue una cosa imprevista, ahora mismo quizas tenga que vender algo por que no se ni cuanto me costara arreglar los papeles de la herencia....... 

Pero siempre que vendo es con la idea de volver a comprar.

Tambien hay veces que uno ya con los años va viendo como funciona esto y puede intuir bajadas o subidas y actuar en consecuencia, es decir, ahora tengo mucho acumulado pues voy a vender con la idea de volver a comprar mas barato en tres meses.


----------



## Covid-8M (6 Ene 2020)

Esto sigue como un cohete. Parece que se va a 1600 en breve


----------



## jaris (6 Ene 2020)

GORILAZ dijo:


> Esto sigue como un cohete. Parece que se va a 1600 en breve



no jodamos, que no me ha dado tiempo a cargar.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (6 Ene 2020)

Feliz día de Reyes.


 Oro1.580,75+28,35+1,83%


----------



## BigTwentyOne (6 Ene 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Feliz día de Reyes.
> 
> 
> Oro1.580,75+28,35+1,83%



Si no me equivoco, está en máximos desde 2013.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (6 Ene 2020)

¿Oro a 1600$? No lancéis “las campanas al suelo”, que esta tarde vendrán los del papel con el mazo.


----------



## Pintxen (6 Ene 2020)

Qué puede pasar con el oro en una más que probable guerra entre USA e IRAN? Iran no es Irak y dispone de un arsenal nuclear. Yo creo que en breve nos echaremos las manos a la cabeza viendo las imágenes en la tele. Agarrad fuerte vuestras onzas y preparad las palomitas que empieza la película.


----------



## L'omertá (6 Ene 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> Qué puede pasar con el oro en una más que probable guerra entre USA e IRAN? Iran no es Irak y dispone de un arsenal nuclear. Yo creo que en breve nos echaremos las manos a la cabeza viendo las imágenes en la tele. Agarrad fuerte vuestras onzas y preparad las palomitas que empieza la película.



Precisamente por eso no pasará nada. La respuesta será proporcionada, cerrarán el estrecho de ormuz , atentados.... lo de siempre, por desgracia.


----------



## FranMen (7 Ene 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> Qué puede pasar con el oro en una más que probable guerra entre USA e IRAN? Iran no es Irak y dispone de un arsenal nuclear. Yo creo que en breve nos echaremos las manos a la cabeza viendo las imágenes en la tele. Agarrad fuerte vuestras onzas y preparad las palomitas que empieza la película.



Desde luego Iran no es Irak, pero desconocía que ya tuviera arsenal nuclear. ¿De cuántas bombas disponen y cuál es su alcance y potencia?


----------



## FranMen (7 Ene 2020)

Irán puede fabricar en sólo un año una bomba atómica capaz de destruir una ciudad de Estados Unidos
NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (7 Ene 2020)

Pues ya es definitvo, vamos a tener gobierno socialcomunista, los que tenéis oro ya estáis tardando en ponerlo a buen recaudo,






a estos que vienen les gusta mucho las cositas ajenas que brillan...


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (8 Ene 2020)

Brutal subida, y la plata también ha pegado una subidita. Algo traman estos morenos.


----------



## angel220 (8 Ene 2020)

ArmageddonMasivoFinal dijo:


> Brutal subida, y la plata también ha pegado una subidita. Algo traman estos morenos.



Brutal subida un 0,45 ahora y sigue bajando, con misiles volando.?
Lo que me gustaría saber son los favores que debe BCE a la FED para que las sesiones europeas, de materias primas,acciones y divisas sean acomodadas a los intereses de ellos, aunque pienso que el DB y algún otro son parte de esos favores. Todo es una mentira en la economía real, solo son reales los paganinis, y hay que tener claro que antes que usa caiga económicamente cae Europa


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (8 Ene 2020)

angel220 dijo:


> Brutal subida un 0,45 ahora y sigue bajando, con misiles volando.?
> Lo que me gustaría saber son los favores que debe BCE a la FED para que las sesiones europeas, de materias primas,acciones y divisas sean acomodadas a los intereses de ellos, aunque pienso que el DB y algún otro son parte de esos favores. Todo es una mentira en la economía real, solo son reales los paganinis, y hay que tener claro que antes que usa caiga económicamente cae Europa



Si han sido 2 misiles de nada... cuando empiecen los palos de verdad verás. El dinero es muy cagón y el refugio de toda la vida ha sido el oro.


----------



## tastas (8 Ene 2020)

ArmageddonMasivoFinal dijo:


> Si han sido 2 misiles de nada... cuando empiecen los palos de verdad verás. El dinero es muy cagón y el refugio de toda la vida ha sido *es* el oro.



¿O acaso hay una reserva de valor mejor que el oro?


----------



## Me_opongo (8 Ene 2020)

Ha sido bonito mientras duró.
Ha superado 1610$.

En este momento, ya sólo un +0,10% sobre el precio de ayer y bajando. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (8 Ene 2020)

Me_opongo dijo:


> Ha sido bonito mientras duró.
> Ha superado 1610$.
> 
> En este momento, ya sólo un +0,10% sobre el precio de ayer y bajando.
> ...



Si, el puntazo ese creo que fue circunstancial por lo de los pepinos a la base yankee en Iraq, ahora que parece que se ha "calmado" la cosa, baja.

Pero vamos que esto hay que verlo a muy largo término, mirar el día a día no es plan. El oro es para eso, ahorrar y reserva a largo.


----------



## Muttley (8 Ene 2020)

¿Quién cree que a USA le conviene esta tensión para subir los precios del petróleo?.
Hay que hacer el fracking rentable. Hay muchísimo dinero de impresora enterrado ahí.
Y aquí nadie ha pagado un solo dólar de vuelta.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Ene 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> Qué puede pasar con el oro en una más que probable guerra entre USA e IRAN? Iran no es Irak y dispone de un arsenal nuclear. Yo creo que en breve nos echaremos las manos a la cabeza viendo las imágenes en la tele. Agarrad fuerte vuestras onzas y preparad las palomitas que empieza la película.



No pasará nada.
Es todo un movimiento calculado de Trump, como el de Siria. A corto plazo es humillante para los Usanos, pero a medio está todo pactado con Rusia, que ya ocupó el lugar de los americanos en Siria. América está en demasiados fregados, y van saliendo de ellos. Es inteligente.

Irán es aliado sirio y sobre todo Chino.
Así que son todo fuegos de artificio, estoy seguro


----------



## tastas (8 Ene 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> No pasará nada.
> Es todo un movimiento calculado de Trump, como el de Siria. A corto plazo es humillante para los Usanos, pero a medio está todo pactado con Rusia, que ya ocupó el lugar de los americanos en Siria. América está en demasiados fregados, y van saliendo de ellos. Es inteligente.
> 
> Irán es aliado sirio y sobre todo Chino.
> Así que son todo fuegos de artificio, estoy seguro



Me recuerda a "Los aranceles a China son una estrategia de negociación para poder intercambiar libremente".
No veo a Trump tan inteligente y sí muy bravucón. 
Los twist acusando a Obama de querer entrar en guerra para ganar popularidad son muy reveladores.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (8 Ene 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> No pasará nada.
> Es todo un movimiento calculado de Trump, como el de Siria. A corto plazo es humillante para los Usanos, pero a medio está todo pactado con Rusia, que ya ocupó el lugar de los americanos en Siria. América está en demasiados fregados, y van saliendo de ellos. Es inteligente.
> 
> Irán es aliado sirio y sobre todo Chino.
> Así que son todo fuegos de artificio, estoy seguro



Yo también pienso que todo está ya mas que calculado y que no va a pasar nada, todo es de cara a la galería. 

Pero bueno, siempre se puede ir algo de las manos, reacción en cadena, etc... bueno, ya veremos que pasa al final.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Ene 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Me recuerda a "Los aranceles a China son una estrategia de negociación para poder intercambiar libremente".
> No veo a Trump tan inteligente y sí muy bravucón.
> Los twist acusando a Obama de querer entrar en guerra para ganar popularidad son muy reveladores.



Yo creo que no es cuestión de inteligencia, es que en 10 meses tiene elecciones, básicamente.
Y los estados donde se juega el tomate, no quieren soldados americanos muertos.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Ene 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> ¿Quién cree que a USA le conviene esta tensión para subir los precios del petróleo?.
> Hay que hacer el fracking rentable. Hay muchísimo dinero de impresora enterrado ahí.
> Y aquí nadie ha pagado un solo dólar de vuelta.



Para el fraking le viene bien a USA un precio alto que hiciese rentable la inversión pero hay países que exportan petróleo en oro como Irán y Rusia que pueden crear tensión en el mercado de oro. El dinero se ha enterrado ahí no por hacer negocio con el sino para defender al dólar. 

Precio caro del petróleo significaba mayor demanda de dólares pero ahora significa también mayor demanda de oro. En mi opinión, el dinero enterrado en el fraking consiguió tirar los precios del petróleo junto con las sanciones comerciales fueron un intento para evitar el superávit comercial ruso que con su esquema monetario en funcionamiento desde 2014 amenaza al dólar cómo divisa internacional. 

Por otro lado, necesitan explotar el petróleo del fraking para que haya suficiente petróleo vendido en dólares en el mercado al haber otros actores que han dejado de hacerlo.

En resumen, petróleo caro = > mayor demanda de oro = > devaluación del dólar frente al oro = > fin del dólar cómo divisa mundial


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ene 2020)

El fracking es tirar el dinero. Sólo se lo pueden permitir los que tienen la maquinista del timodolar.
Han conseguido mantener su chiringuito un poco más, pero estaba cantado que era una patada al balón.
Unos han hecho negocios, han dado empleo local, alimentado su PIB, vendido la moto para ganar tiempo.
Ahora toca mover otra ficha. Pero no les quedan más conejos.
Se tirarán a lo suyo, guerrear, con sus negocios de armas y demás, con sus gladios en la sombra.
Veremos cómo acaba la partida.


----------



## tastas (9 Ene 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo creo que no es cuestión de inteligencia, es que en 10 meses tiene elecciones, básicamente.
> Y los estados donde se juega el tomate, no quieren soldados americanos muertos.



Entonces quién le mandaba matar a un respetado dirigente iraní?


----------



## estupeharto (9 Ene 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Entonces quién le mandaba matar a un respetado dirigente iraní?



Sus amos de la guerra y los negocios


----------



## estupeharto (9 Ene 2020)

Y crucemos dedos para que no organicen otra bandera falsa en nuestro territorio.....


----------



## tastas (9 Ene 2020)

No estoy de acuerdo con la opinión de la twitera ni del comerciante. Lo que vemos es la ley de Gresham en funcionamiento, la última moneda en circular es la buena.
Pero los que dicen que el oro es súper líquido y que lo aceptan en cualquier lado tienen que pensar si realmente es así. Aunque aquí se puede excusar en que son pepitas, quizá más difíciles de verificar que una moneda acuñada.


----------



## disken (9 Ene 2020)

Llegado el momento de vender metales, ¿cuales son las formas mas recomendables de hacerlo?

En todo el tiempo que llevo aquí nunca se ha hablado de este tema mas que para el intercambio entre foreros.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (9 Ene 2020)

disken dijo:


> Llegado el momento de vender metales, ¿cuales son las formas mas recomendables de hacerlo?
> 
> En todo el tiempo que llevo aquí nunca se ha hablado de este tema mas que para el intercambio entre foreros.



Bueno, para vender metales tienes por poner un ejemplo, el andorrano en barcelona, o degussa en madrid. Entras, le das el metal y ellos te dan el cash (que alguien me corrija si me equivoco). 

En caso de MADMAX extremo supongo que todo dará igual porque simplemente te matarán a tiros nada mas salir del cortijo con los lingotes/monedas de oro.


----------



## disken (9 Ene 2020)

ArmageddonMasivoFinal dijo:


> Bueno, para vender metales tienes por poner un ejemplo, el andorrano en barcelona, o degussa en madrid. Entras, le das el metal y ellos te dan el cash (que alguien me corrija si me equivoco).
> 
> En caso de MADMAX extremo supongo que todo dará igual porque simplemente te matarán a tiros nada mas salir del cortijo con los lingotes/monedas de oro.



Si pero el margen es más de un 30%, haciendo que los metales sean una inversión poco útil en ese aspecto.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (9 Ene 2020)

un 30%? pero que me estás container hombre, el spot ronda el 3% , no el 30%... si fuera el 30% ni dios vendería el oro ahí!!


----------



## disken (9 Ene 2020)

ArmageddonMasivoFinal dijo:


> un 30%? pero que me estás container hombre, el spot ronda el 3% , no el 30%... si fuera el 30% ni dios vendería el oro ahí!!





Maple Leaf (25 ud)31,1016,01 €/u19,67 €/u
 Precio de recompra /////// Precio de venta




Esto es en Andorrano

(estoy hablando en este caso de monedas de plata donde es un 20% aproximadamente, para el oro si es cierto que es de un 10%)


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (9 Ene 2020)

disken dijo:


> Maple Leaf (25 ud)31,1016,01 €/u19,67 €/u
> Precio de recompra /////// Precio de venta
> 
> 
> ...



Quizá el andorrano no sea lo mas apropiado, tienes razón. En coininvest parece mas ajustada la compra/venta al spot.

Lo que está claro que algo de % se tienen que llevar, es un negocio al fin y al cabo.


----------



## disken (9 Ene 2020)

Muchos de los aquí presentes usamos los metales como reserva de valor, protección contra la inflacción, seguridad ante un posible no deseado escenario madmaxista, estar fuera del circuito bancario, herencia para nuestros hijos, etc.

Sin embargo en el caso de que el precio fuera estable en los próximos años y quisiéramos comprar bienes con esos metales, habría que venderlos en estos lugares y asumir esa perdida del 20% para la plata y 10% para el oro ¿me equivoco?

¿O existen otras maneras reales de adquirir bienes sin necesidad de esa pérdida?

Aunque el oro y la plata son dinero de per se, en un concesionario no aceptarían una masterbox a cambio de un fiat panda.


----------



## Jake el perro (9 Ene 2020)

disken dijo:


> herencia para nuestros hijos



touché

me da que de aquí a 20 años el oro no estará 1500 euros la onza


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Ene 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> touché
> 
> me da que de aquí a 20 años el oro no estará 1500 euros la onza



De aquí a veinte años sabes que el oro seguirá teniendo valor y lo podrás cambiar por el dinero fiat que se use en ese momento. Lo que no sabés es si lo cambiarás por euros, neopesetas, mortadelos o directamente por lechugas y tomates.

Si llegado el caso lo tienes que cambiar efectivamente tendrás que pagar una comisión si lo vendes a una tienda de oro, de eso viven @disken . La liquidez tiene un precio... Si no tienes prisa puedes vender a precio de spot a particulares


----------



## estupeharto (9 Ene 2020)

De aquí a 20 años..... ;-/
A ver cómo escapamos de los próximos 5..


----------



## Jake el perro (9 Ene 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> De aquí a veinte años sabes que el oro seguirá teniendo valor y lo podrás cambiar por el dinero fiat que se use en ese momento. Lo que no sabés es si lo cambiarás por euros, neopesetas, mortadelos o directamente por lechugas y tomates.
> 
> Si llegado el caso lo tienes que cambiar efectivamente tendrás que pagar una comisión si lo vendes a una tienda de oro, de eso viven @disken . La liquidez tiene un precio... Si no tienes prisa puedes vender a precio de spot a particulares





estupeharto dijo:


> De aquí a 20 años..... ;-/
> A ver cómo escapamos de los próximos 5..



De ahí lo de dejar el oro como herencia a nuestros hijos, esa parte del capital que sabemos que tiene un valor REAL pase el tiempo que pase.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Ene 2020)

jaris dijo:


> no jodamos, que no me ha dado tiempo a cargar.



tranquilo, que va a bajar....


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (10 Ene 2020)

Estaba pensando en añadir algo mas de oro a mis "reservas", tenia pensado unos soberanos pero he visto esta oferta de francos tunecinos en coininvest, que os parece? 

20 Francos Tunecinos | Oro | años diversos | coininvest


----------



## Kovaliov (10 Ene 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Esos 19 € incluyen 21% de IVA.
> No es todo sobreprecio.
> 
> Siempre habrá sitios donde valoren más y donde menos. Cada cual buscará lo que le interese.
> ...



A cien años vista la reserva de valor está garantizada. 

Pero nosotros vivimos 80 con suerte y yo llegué a comprar onzas normales a 30 euros.

Menos mal que no necesité la pasta. 

Hay que tener en cuenta que vivimos tiempos excepcionales cuyas consecuencias sin imprevisibles. Quien podia prever las QE y la aberración lógica de los intereses negativos. Sin esas circunstancias las onzas estarían a cien euros mínimo.


----------



## Tichy (10 Ene 2020)

ArmageddonMasivoFinal dijo:


> Estaba pensando en añadir algo mas de oro a mis "reservas", tenia pensado unos soberanos pero he visto esta oferta de francos tunecinos en coininvest, que os parece?
> 
> 20 Francos Tunecinos | Oro | años diversos | coininvest



Al spot actual, es buen precio, obviamente. 

Luego ya, es cuestión personal. Hay quien prefiere limitarse a las series más comunes, que en este formato serían napoleones y vrenellis. Otros, con impulso coleccionista, preferimos variar.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (10 Ene 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Al spot actual, es buen precio, obviamente.
> 
> Luego ya, es cuestión personal. Hay quien prefiere limitarse a las series más comunes, que en este formato serían napoleones y vrenellis. Otros, con impulso coleccionista, preferimos variar.



Gracias, echaré mano a alguno, para tener algo de variedad. Además está a buen precio.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (10 Ene 2020)

Veo algo de debate sobre el modo de actuar a la hora de vender oro del modo más rentable posible. Siempre resulta fácil comprar y difícil vender, sobre todo si pretendemos obtener rendimiento de la inversión...pasa con todo...inmuebles, acciones, metales... compramos caro y vendemos barato.


Hace años, no se si ahora sigue siendo así, había en Suiza bancos dónde te pagaban el spot menos una pequeña comisión por el precio del oro, desconozco si sigue siendo así, pero de serlo, es una opción interesante para quién tenga algo más que un puñado de soberanos, y no quiera dejar por el camino parte de su sudor.

Dicho esto, y centrándome en el precio del oro, veo divergencias extrañas en el chart, supongo que parte de ello tiene la culpa la tensión geopolítica de las últimas semanas...en el gráfico del petróleo pasa algo parecido pero menos exagerado.

Partiendo de que el oro es alcista en casi todas sus medias, es de suponer que seguirá subiendo, sin embargo veo dos posibilidades para el próximo trimestre:

a) que se precipite algún catalizador que lo dispare al alza...hablo de irse a máximos históricos.

b) Que busque apoyo en la zona de *1450$* que coincide con el retroceso del 38% entre el máximo del 2019 y mínimo del 2018 además de ser soporte durante estas semanas pasadas.




La vela semanal es fea como veis en el chart que adjunto, pero no implica que no tenga continuidad al alza la próxima semana, a pesar de que yo no abriría largos en este punto, ya que preferiría esperar a rotura de máximos de dicha vela.

Sé que @fernandojcg no anda por aquí desde hace días, pero sería interesante leer algo a cerca de esta pantomima entre Irán USA, ya que desde mi ignorancia y pensando solo como inversor, se me hace absurdo que dos potencias nucleares estén midiendo fuerzas mientras veo las bolsas tocar máximos.

Si esto mismo sucediera hace 15 años veríamos bajas de un 5% diario durante días, pero ahora no...¿que ha cambiado?

Estamos en un punto de automatización económica tan elevado de las bolsas y otros activos, que la posibilidad de un conflicto armado a escala global pasa desapercibido.

La otra opción es que sean ataques pactados entre las partes cara la galería y que los propios fondos que mueven las bolsas estén al tanto y por eso no pasa nada más allá de los propios daños colaterales directos de dichos ataques.

Cada día me da la impresión de que se menos que el día anterior...y eso no era el plan de vida que me había trazado en mi juventud.

Un saludo a todos, y buen viernes, disfrutad la vida en la medida de lo posible, "memento mori"


----------



## estupeharto (10 Ene 2020)

Pues como se intuye por muchos analistas, creo que las bolsas actualmente no aportan ese tipo de información, porque están totalmente manipuladas al alza. Pase lo que pase, van a lo suyo. Igual que el gráfico del oro.

Hacen buena la expresión "de perdidos al río" aplicada a la FED, Wall Street y todo el cotarro que tienen montado.

Están casi en zugzwang.

Les quedan pocas opciones. Continuar imprimiendo, seguir manipulando y vendiendo la moto, patada adelante para mayor gloria del castañazo, guerrillas y guarreos varios... y poco más.


----------



## Tichy (10 Ene 2020)

En las tiendas físicas españolas más significativas (Andorrano en Barcelona y Degussa en Madrid) la diferencia entre precios de compra y venta de oro Bullion es bastante alta. En torno a 10 puntos porcentuales. Te venden (siempre hablando aprox.) un 5% por encima de spot y te recompran un 5% por debajo.
Para comprar más barato (2-3% por encima de spot) hay diversas tiendas europeas que ya se han nombrado en innumerables ocasiones. Cada uno que valore lo que le conviene, incluyendo lógicamente si es el caso los gastos de envío.
Para vender a mejor precio que en las tiendas españolas citadas, el mejor lugar que conozco es Bruselas. Hay mucha tradición metalera y por tanto diversas tiendas físicas donde la compra - venta tiene un diferencial mucho más reducido, en torno a los 3 puntos. Se da la circunstancia de que las condiciones mejoran las españolas sobre todo para venderles a ellos, pues puedes encontrar casas que te recompran el Bullion casi a spot (décimas de descuento). Así pues, si alguien quiere vender una cierta cantidad y hacer turismo, que se haga sus cuentas y ahí tiene una opción.
Y luego, claro está, tenemos la opción de compra y venta entre particulares, como aquí en el foro, que es la mejor por precio para comprar y vender. Con los lógicos inconvenientes, incluso riesgo, que cada uno debe valorar.
Lo de arriba es información. Ahora viene el consejo, y el consejo para los novatos es que no hagáis caso de consejos. Antes de nada, leed, estudiad, pensad y luego ya decidid lo que os parezca.


----------



## FranMen (10 Ene 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> No pasará nada.
> Es todo un movimiento calculado de Trump, como el de Siria. A corto plazo es humillante para los Usanos, pero a medio está todo pactado con Rusia, que ya ocupó el lugar de los americanos en Siria. América está en demasiados fregados, y van saliendo de ellos. Es inteligente.
> 
> Irán es aliado sirio y sobre todo Chino.
> Así que son todo fuegos de artificio, estoy seguro



En mi opinión y, salvo que Pintxen me corrija, a Irán no le interesa la guerra con Estados Unidos pues aún no dispone de la fuerza (bomba nuclear) ni de apoyos suficientes. En dos-tres años hablaremos. Si le interesa crear tensión para reforzar su gobierno frente a la carestía que sufre su pueblo por el bloqueo de USA y para aumentar el precio del petróleo y para incomodar a USA en la región y aumentar sus gastos y su impopularidad.
A USA tampoco le interesa una guerra si no tan sólo amagar pues se empantanaría aún más que en Irak y Afganistán debilitándole de cara a Rusia y China.
Estas últimas serían las más beneficiadas de una hipotética guerra al no sufrir pérdidas. A Rusia desde el minuto cero al producir metales preciosos, petróleo y armas. A China le interesaría que se retrase porque aún no está preparada para asumir las riendas del mundo y es muy dependiente del petróleo.
Al contrario de lo que muchos piensan aquí creo que el fin no está cerca, el oro va a seguir subiendo con altibajos pero no forma abrupta en los próximos 2-3 años y la plata igual pero con un decalaje de unos meses (como a ocurrido en subidas anteriores).
2022-23 ya es otro cantar.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2020)

Hola, paketazo: De mí Blog...

Imágenes vía satélite del ataque de Irán a la base aérea de Al Assad

Cualquiera con conocimientos militares sabe "interpretar" perfectamente lo que se ve en esas fotos.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Frankiesc (11 Ene 2020)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: De mí Blog...
> 
> http://rankia.com/blog/metales-preciosos/4450097-imagenes.via.satelite.ataque-iran-base-aerea-assad
> 
> ...



el link da error 404


----------



## Berciano230 (11 Ene 2020)

Frankiesc dijo:


> el link da error 404



A mi si que me funciona. Saludos


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (11 Ene 2020)

El link funciona, lo que no parece funcionar es el aparato militar Iraní. ¿Atacas una base militar con misiles para no matar a nadie y te cepillas por error a 180 personas en un vuelo comercial esa misma noche? No se, como dicen por aquí, a esta historia le faltan extraterrestres.


----------



## Berciano230 (11 Ene 2020)

Imágenes vía satélite del ataque de Irán a la base aérea de Al Assad


----------



## jaris (11 Ene 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> En las tiendas físicas españolas más significativas (Andorrano en Barcelona y Degussa en Madrid) la diferencia entre precios de compra y venta de oro Bullion es bastante alta. En torno a 10 puntos porcentuales. Te venden (siempre hablando aprox.) un 5% por encima de spot y te recompran un 5% por debajo.
> Para comprar más barato (2-3% por encima de spot) hay diversas tiendas europeas que ya se han nombrado en innumerables ocasiones. Cada uno que valore lo que le conviene, incluyendo lógicamente si es el caso los gastos de envío.
> Para vender a mejor precio que en las tiendas españolas citadas, el mejor lugar que conozco es Bruselas. Hay mucha tradición metalera y por tanto diversas tiendas físicas donde la compra - venta tiene un diferencial mucho más reducido, en torno a los 3 puntos. Se da la circunstancia de que las condiciones mejoran las españolas sobre todo para venderles a ellos, pues puedes encontrar casas que te recompran el Bullion casi a spot (décimas de descuento). Así pues, si alguien quiere vender una cierta cantidad y hacer turismo, que se haga sus cuentas y ahí tiene una opción.
> Y luego, claro está, tenemos la opción de compra y venta entre particulares, como aquí en el foro, que es la mejor por precio para comprar y vender. Con los lógicos inconvenientes, incluso riesgo, que cada uno debe valorar.
> Lo de arriba es información. Ahora viene el consejo, y el consejo para los novatos es que no hagáis caso de consejos. Antes de nada, leed, estudiad, pensad y luego ya decidid lo que os parezca.



Hola, si vendo en Bruselas, se enteran los buitres de aquí, que he vendido allí?


----------



## Seronoser (11 Ene 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> El link funciona, lo que no parece funcionar es el aparato militar Iraní. ¿Atacas una base militar con misiles para no matar a nadie y te cepillas por error a 180 personas en un vuelo comercial esa misma noche? No se, como dicen por aquí, a esta historia le faltan extraterrestres.



Pero si Siria e Irán son aliados...con Rusia como tercera pata. Es como decir que Trump ataca Londres.
A veces se inventan unas polladas dignas de la guerra de las galaxias. 
Ni los aliens ayudarían a esta historia


----------



## Tichy (12 Ene 2020)

jaris dijo:


> Hola, si vendo en Bruselas, se enteran los buitres de aquí, que he vendido allí?



Tú das tú moneda y te dan billetes y un justificante de caja sin identificación por tu parte. 
Al menos así era hasta hace unos años, no sé si lo han cambiado.


----------



## Tichy (12 Ene 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Tú das tú moneda y te dan billetes y un justificante de caja sin identificación por tu parte.
> Al menos así era hasta hace unos años, no sé si lo han cambiado.



Bueno, pues lamentablemente tengo que actualizar el mensaje anterior porque parece que sí, que lo han cambiado.
Me ha picado la curiosidad y he visto que según la web de la principal tienda física en Bruselas, gold4ex, si les vendes algo el máximo pago en efectivo son 500 euros. El resto es por transferencia, y lógicamente requiere identificación.
Hay otras tiendas pero supongo que ocurre lo mismo en todas pues indican que la limitación es en cumplimiento de la ley xxx del 2017 (yo estuve antes).
Las limitaciones de los gobiernos al dinero real avanzan en todas partes. Siempre, claro está, por nuestro bien. Asco de chupasangres.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (12 Ene 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Bueno, pues lamentablemente tengo que actualizar el mensaje anterior porque parece que sí, que lo han cambiado.
> Me ha picado la curiosidad y he visto que según la web de la principal tienda física en Bruselas, gold4ex, si les vendes algo el máximo pago en efectivo son 500 euros. El resto es por transferencia, y lógicamente requiere identificación.
> Hay otras tiendas pero supongo que ocurre lo mismo en todas pues indican que la limitación es en cumplimiento de la ley xxx del 2017 (yo estuve antes).
> Las limitaciones de los gobiernos al dinero real avanzan en todas partes. Siempre, claro está, por nuestro bien. Asco de chupasangres.



Supongo que para estos casos habrá que buscarse un país fuera de la UE, que te suelte la morterada en € o $, o quizá BTC. En europa y mundo occidental estamos jodidos pero bien. Y otra es si por ejemplo me voy a pongamos, costa rica (me lo invento) para vender mis kgs de horo, luego no te dejan meter tanta billetada en el avion de vuelta no? (ademas del riesgo de ir con tanta pasta encima, tanto en la ida con el oro como en la vuelta con billetes).


----------



## Tichy (12 Ene 2020)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Supongo que para estos casos habrá que buscarse un país fuera de la UE, que te suelte la morterada en € o $, o quizá BTC. En europa y mundo occidental estamos jodidos pero bien. Y otra es si por ejemplo me voy a pongamos, costa rica (me lo invento) para vender mis kgs de horo, luego no te dejan meter tanta billetada en el avion de vuelta no? (ademas del riesgo de ir con tanta pasta encima, tanto en la ida con el oro como en la vuelta con billetes).



El máximo efectivo que puedes mover por la frontera sin declarar era 10.000€, no sé si ya lo han rebajado también.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Ene 2020)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Supongo que para estos casos habrá que buscarse un país fuera de la UE, que te suelte la morterada en € o $, o quizá BTC. En europa y mundo occidental estamos jodidos pero bien. Y otra es si por ejemplo me voy a pongamos, costa rica (me lo invento) para vender mis kgs de horo, luego no te dejan meter tanta billetada en el avion de vuelta no? (ademas del riesgo de ir con tanta pasta encima, tanto en la ida con el oro como en la vuelta con billetes).



Y luego algunos son contrarios a BTC...


----------



## Seronoser (12 Ene 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> El máximo efectivo que puedes mover por la frontera sin declarar era 10.000€, no sé si ya lo han rebajado también.



Es otro asustaviejas realmente.
Salvo que se te note a la legua, nadie va a saber que llevas el dinero encima. 

Es como lo de la droga: que si les pillaron a unos en el zapato, que si en la peluca...os pensáis que la GC es tan lista... por no hablar de los de la agencia tributaria en Barajas, que son de película cómica.

Son todo chivatazos y marketing. No se pilla casi nada de lo que entra y sale del país. Sólo de vez en cuando nos venden el humo y el asustaviejas. Sin más.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ene 2020)

En avión no creo que sea fácil ocultar una cantidad importante ni de oro ni de billetes.


----------



## kikepm (12 Ene 2020)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: De mí Blog...
> 
> Imágenes vía satélite del ataque de Irán a la base aérea de Al Assad
> 
> ...



Yo no tengo grandes conocimientos militares, no hice la mili ni la P.S.S. (fui bastante radical con este tipo de servidumbre, así que el estado inició diligencias previas, pero mi abogada se los folló convenientemente, y sobreseyeron llegado el momento), pero voy a aventurarme en lo que se ve:

Aparentemente hay varios edificios totalmente destruidos, lo que es indicativo de que la tecnología iraní de enviar pepinazos a varios miles de Km está bastante desarrollada, y es perfectamente comparable a la de países del primer mundo.

Si esos pepinos dispusieran de ojivas nucleares, lo cual si fuera la élite iraní estaría desarrollando sin lugar a ninguna duda, Irán dispondría de un arma DEFINITIVA y eso solo podría llevar a que sus relaciones con occidente mejorarían en el futuro.


----------



## paketazo (12 Ene 2020)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: De mí Blog...
> 
> Imágenes vía satélite del ataque de Irán a la base aérea de Al Assad
> 
> ...



No tengo pajolera idea del asunto, es evidente que llama la atención el hecho de las no victimas, pero aquí parece explicar algún motivo de este hecho:

¿Por qué ataque de Irán a bases que usaba EE. UU. no dejó muertos?

Supongo que los dólares pagarán buenos espías hoy en día, y conocer la zona de impacto horas antes de que se produzca es una probabilidad, luego explican lo de los radares, pero eso ya es más inesperado y con menos margen de maniobra para las tropas en las bases.

Yo sigo pensando que a Trump le ha salido bien la jugada, se carga a un tipo que era mosca cojonera, deja que Irán tome medidas, lanzando sus misiles, farda de su precisión y todo eso cara la galería del pueblo iraní, y ahora Trump tiene carta blanca para seguir aumentando sanciones y lo que le venga en gana.

En definitiva, se han medido la puntita de las poyas y ahora han quedado contentos, dudo que esto vaya a más, salvo que ya quieran liarla parda por el tema de robar las reservas de petroleo, algo que no creo que suceda.

Lo que quizá si pueda suceder en un futuro es fomentar desde occidente una guerra civil en Irán para derrocar el régimen, pero claro...ya sabemos que Irán tiene aliados que otros países menos influyentes no tenían.

Lo que el destino depare será una sorpresa, lo que no debería de sorprendernos es ver en los próximos años al oro percutir resistencias históricas y tender hacia precios astronómicos en unas décadas.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ene 2020)

China está llevando a cabo grandes inversiones en Irán. La nueva ruta de la seda para comercio chino hacia Europa. Gas, petróleo, mercancías por tren y mar. Irán es clave. Además pasan del dolar y quieren utilizar el yuan y otras monedas. Rusia también está en el ajo.
El ataque al general iraní ha sido para provocar una respuesta iraní y tener la excusa para un embargo a Irán (por el tema económico citado).

El ataque se hizo con drones. Valen un pastón, pero USA no quiere que haya muertos estadounidenses que lleven al traste sus operaciones al poner a la opinión pública en contra.
El ataque de Irán a la base tenía como objetivo destruir drones, más que personas, y porque tienen que dar una respuesta.
A saber la verdad.... igual ellos mismos les pusieron en aviso...
Imágenes del ataque que corrieron por las redes y se hicieron virales han resultado ser imágenes de años anteriores y de otros lanzamientos.
A ninguno le interesa una escalada bélica. Es tema comercial.

El dolar llega a su fin. Los que mueven los hilos (incluidos los del presi) seguirán removiendo lo que puedan para alargar el chigringo. Seguramente seguirán así durante el 2020 hasta las elecciones. El personaje trump es el que les interesa para sus fines, todavía cuela entre la gente. Si Trump se presenta para otras elecciones es que lo quieren alargar mientras elaboran la estrategia para el cambio a un nuevo sistema que les permita seguir en el poder. Si por el contrario no se presenta este año a las elecciones.... es que la cosa está ya madura o no aguanta más.... veremos


----------



## Tichy (12 Ene 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> En avión no creo que sea fácil ocultar una cantidad importante ni de oro ni de billetes.



En este foro hubo hace tiempo discusiones acerca de si las monedas de oro eran detectadas por los escaneres de los aeropuertos o no. Algunos decían que sí y otros que no, relatando en ambos casos experiencias al respecto. Probablemente todos tuvieran razón y es algo que dependerá de la sensibilidad programada en cada aparato y en cada caso. 
Quizá lo mejor sea juntarlas con otras monedas y pasarlas a la vista o en un monedero. Aunque por la mayor densidad la moneda de oro aparece más oscura que las otras, seguramente sea hilar muy fino para el que controla el aparato. 
En cualquier caso esto valdría para algunas monedas y con un riesgo mínimo, pero riesgo, si lo que se busca es pasar desaparecido.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ene 2020)

Supongo que cantarán frente a los comunes euros que son las que van en todos los monederos.
Por tamaño y seguramente el detalle. 
Y si se llevan bastantes aún canta más.
Si hay una norma que prohíbe llevar más de 10.000 €, de alguna forma deben tener algún protocolo para evitar que se transporten en dinero o joyas, etc. y el oro siempre está en la lista. 
A medida que las circunstancias vayan a peor, estos temas serán más controlados y estarán más en las mentes.
Por ejemplo, si una famosa lleva unas joyas personales, puestas encima.... ¿eso tampoco lo puede llevar?
Collar de monedas manda


----------



## jaris (12 Ene 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> En este foro hubo hace tiempo discusiones acerca de si las monedas de oro eran detectadas por los escaneres de los aeropuertos o no. Algunos decían que sí y otros que no, relatando en ambos casos experiencias al respecto. Probablemente todos tuvieran razón y es algo que dependerá de la sensibilidad programada en cada aparato y en cada caso.
> Quizá lo mejor sea juntarlas con otras monedas y pasarlas a la vista o en un monedero. Aunque por la mayor densidad la moneda de oro aparece más oscura que las otras, seguramente sea hilar muy fino para el que controla el aparato.
> En cualquier caso esto valdría para algunas monedas y con un riesgo mínimo, pero riesgo, si lo que se busca es pasar desaparecido.



Alguna vez he pasado por el escaner del AVE monedas o pequeños lingotes y no me han dicho nada (o no lo han visto). No olvidemos que es un tema de seguridad y lo que buscan son pistolas, cuchillos etc, por lo que no mes los imagino pendientes de discos de 20mm. o chapitas de 15 x 30. otra cosa es que pases con un tochaco de kilo.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ene 2020)

El escáner que mira el de seguridad está a la vista. Se puede probar a llevar alguna moneda junto a 2 euros en el monedero. Y tratar de ver la imagen que proyecta mientras pasa tu bandeja.
Para ver si se diferencian mucho o poco en el escáner.


----------



## javigz (14 Ene 2020)

Tendencia a volver a bajar?

Enviado dende o meu Mi A1 usando Tapatalk


----------



## brigante 88 (14 Ene 2020)

Que pasa por aquí, ya nadie comenta???... Espero que este hilo vuelva a ser de ameno, como lo erá desde sus inicios..


----------



## esseri (14 Ene 2020)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Que pasa por aquí, ya nadie comenta???... Espero que este hilo vuelva a ser de ameno, como lo erá desde sus inicios..



Tienes unos tags cojonudos para echar un buen rato, cosecha de la maricona fernandita. Por amenidad, digo...aunque depende de cada madre,supongo.

El link diario del gurú lo tienes en un blog de metales en Rankia. Ciencia ficción k aquí intenta censurar y allí expone como genialidá propia , incluída. Este idiota es asínn.

Para todo lo demás, k el Oro suba. Eso ameniza precio y conversas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Ene 2020)

javigz dijo:


> Tendencia a volver a bajar?
> 
> Enviado dende o meu Mi A1 usando Tapatalk




Yo creo que si ha de bajar un poco, no veo que siga mantenida la subida.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Ene 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Tienes unos tags cojonudos para echar un buen rato, cosecha de la maricona fernandita. Por amenidad, digo...aunque depende de cada madre,supongo.
> 
> El link diario ya, se lo llevó a un blog de metales en Rankia. Ciencia ficción k aquí intenta censurar incluída.




Lo de los tag y las etiquetas donde se mira '?? he visto ya varias veces hablar de eso y yo no veo nada jajaja


----------



## esseri (14 Ene 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Lo de los tag y las etiquetas donde se mira '?? he visto ya varias veces hablar de eso y yo no veo nada jajaja



Lo tienes en lo alto de esta misma página, sobre el primer post.


----------



## paketazo (14 Ene 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Lo tienes en lo alto de esta misma página, sobre el primer post.



No había visto los Tags, pero como siempre si en este país podemos presumir de algo es de ser unos fenómenos en este tipo de estupideces.

Por cierto @esseri ya te digo yo que @fernandojcg no los ha escrito, el solo los borra...otra cosa es que no quiera borrarlos o que ni se haya enterado de los mismos.

Por otra parte, la verticalidad de la subida del oro se ha frenado en seco, y si las cosas por Irán se quedan en calma unos meses creo que se podría ver esa zona comentada el otro día de los 1450$...para mi sería un punto de entrada con algo de cash si se diera.

La bolsa para mi es una exposición al riesgo ahora mismo demasiado elevada, la tendencia alcista es impresionante y casi nunca vista antes, pero claro...yo no dormiría muy tranquilo metiendo 100.000$ ahí y levantándome al día siguiente con un -15% por cualquier estupidez que precipitaría los precios de los índices al infierno como hemos visto en cambios bruscos de tendencia de largo plazo.

Han jodido la vieja figura del ahorrador, el perfil del currante que desplazaba un % del salario para comprar renta fija, alguna acción con dividendo y similares la han decapitado...¿por qué?...fácil...no es necesario.

El dinero del ahorrador, es mínimo, y no vale la pena el esfuerzo para lograr este tipo de clientes cuando hay barra libre de financiación con intereses negativos que podemos reinvertir ipso facto en crédito privado, renta variable, o cualquier activo de alto riesgo que nos plazca...total...aun que perdamos estamos cubiertos por aseguradoras de capital...¿recordais?

Creo que los créditos inmobiliarios en el 2008 también estaban asegurados ¿no?

Bueno, no entretengo más al personal...el único modo de no equivocarse demasiado, es equivocándose poco, y eso se logra haciendo las cosas "poco a poco"

Buen martes


----------



## esseri (14 Ene 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> No había visto los Tags, pero como siempre si en este país podemos presumir de algo es de ser unos fenómenos en este tipo de estupideces.
> 
> Por cierto @esseri ya te digo yo que @fernandojcg no los ha escrito, el solo los borra...otra cosa es que no quiera borrarlos o que ni se haya enterado de los mismos.



Sep, sep, ya tentiendo.

Del tipo de estupideces de los tags sólo puede presumir uno ...y maricona perdida. Y ya lo de no verlos, de órdago. Sube uno a cuenta suya , ya verás cuánto dura. En fin, supongo k hay mucha puta suelta por ahí y mucho niño marcado de por vida. Allá pedradas.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Ene 2020)

EEUU Retira a China de la lista de manipuladores de divisas.

Aquí no manipula nadie la divisa... 

Si China no deja de anclar el yuan al dólar es que EEUU está teniendo que hacer concesiones en el acuerdo monetario (acuerdo comercial para el gran público) y el dólar cómo moneda de reserva tiene los días contados.

Si el yuan comienza a fluctuar frente al dólar es que China capitula. Dejo aquí el link al editorial del periódico vocero del gobierno Chino:
China off US 'currency manipulator' list - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## tastas (14 Ene 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> EEUU Retira a China de la lista de manipuladores de divisas.
> 
> Aquí no manipula nadie la divisa...
> 
> ...



Lo correcto habría sido incluirse en esa lista, de la que ya no se salva ni Suiza.


----------



## MrSmith (15 Ene 2020)

O todos o nadie.


----------



## esseri (15 Ene 2020)

Otro buen rato. Más metalero pasada la primera media hora.


----------



## Germinal84 (15 Ene 2020)

Ahí va un enlace con un poco de información (de la corrientes) sobre Fort Knox. A los expertos en el tema quizás no les resulte de mucha utilidad, pero como lectura ligera para los neófitos como yo viene bien.

Fort Knox Bullion Depository | U.S. Mint


----------



## esseri (15 Ene 2020)

En el vídeo del post anterior, se llamaba la atención sobre el giro rotundo en pocos años respecto a la imagen Y ROL del Oro en los bancos centrales, instalados desde el 71 en el discurso de la "reliquia bárbara". A continuación, su interpretación y actitud desde diferentes zonas mundiales.

China’s Gold Hoarding: Will It Cause the Price of Gold to Rise?

El banco central de China ( que supervisa el SGE ) y otros departamentos gubernamentales han estado estimulando la propiedad física del oro. Una de las razones por las que el gobierno erigió el SGE fue para permitir que la gente tuviera acceso directo al mercado mayorista y poder comerciar 999.9 de oro fino en los márgenes más bajos. El programa de estimulación a veces se conoce como el "Oro del Pueblo". En 2012, el Presidente de la Asociación de Oro de China , Sun Zhaoxue, escribió en _Qiushi_ , la principal revista académica del Comité Central del Partido Comunista Chino:



> "*Debido a que el oro posee un valor intrínseco estable, es la piedra angular de la moneda y el crédito de un país, así como una reserva estratégica global. Sin excepción, las potencias económicas mundiales establecieron estrategias de oro a nivel nacional. ... el estado necesitará elevar el oro a un recurso estratégico igual al petróleo y la energía, ...
> Además, dado que la demanda de inversión individual es un componente importante del sistema de reservas de oro de China, debemos alentar la demanda de inversión individual de oro. La práctica muestra que la posesión de oro por parte de los ciudadanos es un complemento efectivo de las reservas nacionales y es muy importante para la seguridad financiera nacional. ... Debemos abogar por 'almacenar oro entre las personas' [“People's Gold”] y guiar un desarrollo positivo saludable en este segmento. ... Este es el objetivo bajo nuestra estrategia de oro.
> La economía mundial enfrenta nuevos cambios, nuevos desafíos y nuevas oportunidades. Por lo tanto, debemos revisar el estado y la función del oro desde una altura estratégica, y crear e implementar una estrategia nacional de oro, para fortalecer la capacidad de nuestro país para contrarrestar situaciones complejas*".




En 2016, el SGE lanzó una aplicación para teléfonos inteligentes llamada "Yijintong" para facilitar aún más el comercio de oro para todos. Tenga en cuenta que el gobierno ha facilitado principalmente la infraestructura para el comercio de oro en China. Nadie obliga a los ciudadanos chinos a comprar oro. " China ha estado enamorada del oro durante miles de años ", según el ex Director Gerente del Lejano Oriente para el Consejo Mundial del Oro, Albert LH Cheng.

______________________________________________

Posturas & declaraciones públicas de varios bancos centrales europeos :

German Central Bank: Gold Is the Bedrock of Stability for the International Monetary System

Europe's Renewed Interest in Gold - Singapore Bullion Market Association

Los bancos centrales son conocidos por su comunicación equilibrada, ya que quieren evitar cualquier reacción exagerada por parte del público, que puede tener graves consecuencias económicas y financieras. En este contexto, la franqueza de MNB es tan sorprendente como reveladora. Sin embargo, aunque es miembro de la Unión Europea desde 2004, Hungría no se ha unido a la eurozona y no se unirá a ella en el corto plazo. El gobernador de MNB, Gyorgy Matolcsy, incluso llamó al euro un "error estratégico" en un artículo de opinión publicado en el Financial Times a principios de noviembre.
Aún más sorprendente es una declaración en el sitio web del banco central holandés, De Nederlandsche Bank (DNB), ya que los Países Bajos adoptaron el euro desde su inicio en 1999. En defensa de sus grandes tenencias de oro que han alcanzado 612.5 toneladas, con un valor de más de 6 mil millones de euros, dijo el banco en un comunicado en su sitio web:
Las acciones, los bonos y otros valores no están exentos de riesgos, y los precios pueden bajar. Pero una barra de oro conserva su valor, incluso en tiempos de crisis. Es por eso que los bancos centrales, incluido el DNB, tradicionalmente han tenido considerables cantidades de oro. El oro es la alcancía perfecta: es el ancla de la confianza del sistema financiero. Si el sistema colapsa, el stock de oro puede servir como base para construirlo nuevamente. El oro refuerza la confianza en la estabilidad del balance del banco central y crea una sensación de seguridad. 2
*Europa ha llegado tarde a unirse al impulso global de los bancos centrales para aumentar las reservas de oro. Al comprar 657 toneladas de oro en 2018, los bancos centrales de todo el mundo han realizado las mayores compras de oro desde el final de Bretton Woods en 1971*.

----------------------------------------------------------

Programa de compra popular de Oro vía Blockchain ( y la consiguiente chicuelina fiscal crypto ) por parte del gobierno de Indonesia y envío de remesas mediante su oficina de correos a casa de los currelas emigrantes.

Indonesia Update | Kinesis

Los pagos y remesas internacionales requieren licencias especiales tanto en el país emisor como en el receptor, este es un esfuerzo intensivo de capital y un proceso de aprobación largo. El Kinesis CBV (a diferencia de las remesas) es una compra de KAU (oro) en el país anfitrión, que envía KAU a través de Kinesis Blockchain Network (KBN) y vende KAU en el país receptor.

En consulta con PT POS y el ministerio indonesio relevante, esto nos pone en una posición firme de que estamos transfiriendo un producto transfronterizo y, por lo tanto, no estamos sujetos a los requisitos de licencia de remesas / pagos internacionales.

** El consumo de oro en los 10 países de la ASEAN alcanzó las 309 toneladas en 2018, solo superado por China e India.*


----------



## angel220 (15 Ene 2020)

esseri dijo:


> En el vídeo del post anterior, se llamaba la atención sobre el giro rotundo en pocos años respecto a la imagen Y ROL del Oro en los bancos centrales, instalados desde el 71 en el discurso de la "reliquia bárbara". A continuación, su interpretación y actitud desde diferentes zonas mundiales.
> 
> China’s Gold Hoarding: Will It Cause the Price of Gold to Rise?
> 
> ...



"Los bancos centrales son conocidos por su comunicación equilibrada,* ya que quieren evitar cualquier reacción exagerada por parte del público, que puede tener graves consecuencias económicas y financieras "*

En esta frase se resumen toda la manipulación de los MPs, no solo se esta enviando dinero para mantener artificialmente los indices, parte va a crear y contrarrestar por medio de posiciones cortas las subidas de los MPs, (quien lo contrarresta de una forma u otra son los Bces, son los únicos que pueden acumular esas perdidas en corto), por que ahora mismo lo único que mantiene la confianza en el Fiat es la no confianza en otra materia u cosa y si los MPs se pusieran como materia o cosa de confianza, veríamos como se canjeaban todos fiat pero todos. No subir los MPs es dar confianza al fiat (ocultando su continua depreciación) al contrario adiós chiringuito, y todos los países ya se dieron cuenta, unos están aun lado del rió otros al otro, solo queda esperar a ver que pasa.
Pd: los que están cortos no pueden hundir los MPs, por que los del otro lado se los llevarían a precio saldo y no saben que seria peor


----------



## BigTwentyOne (16 Ene 2020)

Qué momento!!! Cinco, cinco... tarariro te la hinco.

*Oro 1.555,55 +1,55 +0,10%*


----------



## Vilux (16 Ene 2020)

El paladio está que lo rompe, hace un año dije que llegaría a lso 2000 euros, está en 2134. Vendo mis onzas ya?


----------



## paketazo (16 Ene 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> El paladio está que lo rompe, hace un año dije que llegaría a lso 2000 euros, está en 2134. Vendo mis onzas ya?



He leído por ahí que el platino podría usarte también para catalizadores de gasolina...entonces, ¿está el platino barato o el paladio caro?

Podría ponerse el platino por encima de los 2000$ en breve?

Vender ahora el paladio?

Hombre si puedes vender una parte y dejar la otra gratis sería cojonudo, pero te quedaría cara de lelo si en unos años se va a 5000$

Yo no vendería nada si no lo precisara, quizá si podrías desplazar una parte a otro metal que te atraiga y sea menos volátil ¿oro?...o que esté teóricamente más depreciado respecto al paladio ¿platino?

Me alegro por tu acierto, la suma de las partes da forma a un todo, y el conocimiento no le sobra a nadie.


----------



## Vilux (16 Ene 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Hombre si puedes vender una parte y dejar la otra gratis sería cojonudo, pero te quedaría cara de lelo si en unos años se va a 5000$



Eso ya lo hice cuando estaba a 1100. Voy en free ride.



paketazo dijo:


> Yo no vendería nada si no lo precisara, quizá si podrías desplazar una parte a otro metal que te atraiga y sea menos volátil ¿oro?...o que esté teóricamente más depreciado respecto al paladio ¿platino?
> 
> Me alegro por tu acierto, la suma de las partes da forma a un todo, y el conocimiento no le sobra a nadie.



El platino ha estado estancado durante toda esta subida dle paladio, quizás sea momento de trasvasar el capital.


----------



## tristezadeclon (16 Ene 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> He leído por ahí que el platino podría usarte también para catalizadores de gasolina...entonces, ¿está el platino barato o el paladio caro?



comprar un metal precioso porque se preve que aumente su demanda industrial lo considero un error

si eso fuera así la plata sería el mas caro de todos los metales preciosos puesto q es el q mas usos industriales posee a años luz de todos los demás, sin embargo su precio está por los suelos precisamente por eso, por hacer valer su caracter industrial en lugar de hacer valer su caracter de metal precioso

cosa bien distinta es si inviertes a larguísimo plazo y preves q a causa del aumento del uso industrial de ese metal precioso, este terminará por desaparecer de la tierra pongamos en unas décadas, y q por tanto lo poco q quede de ese metal precioso tendrá entonces si un precio astronómico, y ese exactamente es el caso de la plata

si un metal precioso deja de ser visto como tal y pasa a convertirse en un metal de uso industrial al estilo del aluminio o del cobre presentes en miles de objetos cotidianos, termina perdiendo su glamour y los inversores dejan de percibirlo como una reserva de valor, como dinero duro, convirtiéndose así en una commoditie mas, esa es la explicación de pq el oro sigue siendo sound money mientras q la plata desde q las monedas dejaron de ser de plata en 1965 pasó a ser un producto industrial mas

por eso y por lo q explica angel220 en esta misma página, al sistema no le interesa q suban los precios de los metales preciosos pq sabe q son la criptonita de las divisas fiat, por ello tienen siempre sujeto el precio de la plata, con ella controlan tb el precio del oro, pero la cosa se les está yendo de madre en el caso de la plata, como bien indica el ratio oro/plata ahora mismo es una oportunidad histórica para adquirir plata, la estrategia se les puede volver en contra si alguna ballena o algún estado aprovecha estos precios para comprar plata a saco

polonia es un pais muy interesante ahora mismo, tiene las mayores reservas de plata del mundo, y no las explota apenas, es mas, tienen un plan estratégico de futuro para esas reservas, justo al revés de lo q están haciendo los mexicanos q se han dejado esquilmar toda su riqueza por cuatro chavos

el paladio está por las nubes sencillamente pq hay un cuello de botella en su precio, y ello es debido a q mas del 80% de la producción mundial de paladio está controlada por dos paises q son rusia y sudáfrica, si rusia decidiera q no exporta mas paladio pq lo necesita como reserva estratégica como hacen los yanquis con ciertas tierras raras y algunos metales, ni te cuento donde estaría el precio del paladio

en resumen, todo es complejísimo, pero sobre todo y mucho mas importante todo está manipuladísimo


----------



## paketazo (16 Ene 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> comprar un metal precioso porque se preve que aumente su demanda industrial lo considero un error
> 
> si eso fuera así la plata sería el mas caro de todos los metales preciosos puesto q es el q mas usos industriales posee a años luz de todos los demás, sin embargo su precio está por los suelos precisamente por eso, por hacer valer su caracter industrial en lugar de hacer valer su caracter de metal precioso
> 
> ...



Afirmas entonces que la producción de platino no puede generar cuello de botella oferta demanda??

Una cosa es la plata en lo que coincido con lo que dices... Pero no lo extendería al platino. 

Un saludo


----------



## tristezadeclon (16 Ene 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Afirmas entonces que la producción de platino no puede generar cuello de botella oferta demanda??
> 
> Una cosa es la plata en lo que coincido con lo que dices... Pero no lo extendería al platino.
> 
> Un saludo



no, no he dicho nada de eso, de hecho el 72% de la producción mundial de platino está en manos de un solo pais, sudáfrica, o sea q fíjate si podría darse un cuello de botella...

lo que digo es q la previsión del aumento de demanda industrial de un metal precioso no implica subidas de precio, por eso pongo el ejemplo de la plata

imposible saber lo q sucederá con el precio del platino, máxime sabiendo la manipulación brutal a q están sometidos los precios de los metales preciosos


----------



## paketazo (16 Ene 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> comprar un metal precioso porque se preve que aumente su demanda industrial lo considero un error
> 
> *si eso fuera así la plata sería el mas caro de todos los metales preciosos puesto q es el q mas usos industriales posee a años luz de todos los demás, sin embargo su precio está por los suelos precisamente por eso, por hacer valer su caracter industrial en lugar de hacer valer su caracter de metal precioso*
> 
> ...




Veamos, entonces según tu suposición, el paladio sube por ese cuello de botella, y no por la demanda industrial derivada del calentamiento de las exigencias a los motores de gasolina y las normas anti contaminación.

Yo viendo la gráfica y solapándola con los tiempos de ataque político-social al diésel, y el apoyo político a motores híbridos o de gasolina de baja cilindrada desde hace 3 o 4 años, así como la amenaza a marcas con exigencias estrictas por parte de gobiernos sobre todo occidentales, creo que la subida del paladio, además de especulativa por su escasez, es industrial.

Imagina su escasez, y que sea imprescindible...¿que harías si tu fueras la Ford, la Toyota o la BMW...? ¿que harías si todo catalizador de gasolina funcionara con un % de paladio en su interior?...¿comprarías ahora una cantidad que te garantizase las reservas de la próxima década, o por el contrario demandarías segun la demanda que tuvieras a riesgo que que el precio o la competencia te "quitase" las reservas.?

El tema de la plata puede ser diferente ya que no ha habido un nicho concreto que la demande de manera única de un tiempo a esta parte, su demanda es más ordenada y su oferta es más estable.

Yo considero que el platino, a parte de ser escaso, es un metal con reciente tradición de metal precioso, y a mayores, podría tener nicho industrial, no solo en catalizadores diésel, ya moribundos por las leyes y sanciones que se prevean, si no también en los de gasolina si finalmente la tecnología lo permite. Creo que veremos un incremento sostenido en precio y demanda.

Piensa que si mañana cualquier otro metal más o menos escaso se convierte en imprescindible para alguna tecnología punta demandada, el precio volará, el ejemplo del aluminio o el cobre es distinto, ya que su oferta supera a la demanda, y su relativa abundancia en la naturaleza lo convierte en un bien de consumo genérico.

La plata no me atrevería a meterla exclusivamente en el saco industrial, aun que si es cierto que cada vez se ve como dices con menos "glamour" .

Para mi, y a riesgo de errar, creo que el platino será buena inversión durante esta década, y considero que precios inferiores a 1000$ pueden ser compra acertada.

Un saludo


----------



## esseri (16 Ene 2020)

China's Largest Utility Company Warns "Growth To Decelerate Sharply Through 2024"

German Industry "Stuck In Recession," No Signs Of Bottom, Warns BDI
The Perth Mint attributes sales surge to a single European country


----------



## esseri (16 Ene 2020)

*






ÑAM, ÑAM, hamijo... cómo me come mi niñoooo... *( _el gráfico es de este año pasado, pero es k al loro , k con los ciento y pico mil kilos de Enero, se han zampaó o casi en 4/5 meses de repos TODO EL APAÑO con el k intentaban maquear las QE desde 2015 !_ )

Another Repo Market Liquidity Injection for Gold Bulls to Cheer

" La semana pasada, el jueves, *la Fed de Nueva York agregó $ 83.1 mil millones en liquidez temporal a los mercados financieros* .* Y la demanda de liquidez de los bancos aumentó nuevamente el martes* - _ojo, se refiere a fechas actuales, de Enero 2020_ -

En septiembre pasado, en respuesta a la crisis de repos, la Fed comenzó a comprar activos nuevamente (pero no lo llame flexibilización cuantitativa, esto es, guiño, guiño, algo diferente). En realidad, *las recientes inyecciones de liquidez ya han revertido todos los ajustes que ocurrieron a principios de 2019.* La Fed agregó más de $ 400 mil millones a su balance general, elevándolo desde los mínimos de $ 3.76 billones hasta $ 4.165 billones a fines de diciembre. ¡Y el movimiento del jueves agregará aún más al balance de la Fed!

*Lo importante es que la escasez de liquidez en el mercado de repos de EE. UU. No fue un evento único, sino que se ha convertido en un problema estructural. Como explica el informe de diciembre del Banco de Pagos Internacionales..."

____________________________________________

Y encima, el confetti yankee palmando clientela a marchas forzadas* ( la obligada operativa del KYC - k para los exchanges crypto , por ejemplo, es pecata minuta por su descomunal ratio de lucros - hace k a la banca comercial no le merezca la pena tanta película para transfers de - para ellos - 4 chavos ) :

De-Dollarization By Default Is Not What You Might Think

Los repositorios *hábiles* de riqueza futura tienen k empezar a recibir manguerazos de confetti sí o sí ( por cierto : los 50.000 kilotrones en Shitland de estas dos últimas semanas ...son sólo Tether?  ) . Despertar la codicia del personal en cryptos o metales disparados- de la bolsa no se fía ya ni el Tato, sólo quienes hayan amasáo tal pastón dentro k puedan permitirse palmar la mitá sin toser - ...pues no era mala para colocar esos cromos, mirusté. Como para elegir destino están.


----------



## kikepm (17 Ene 2020)

esseri dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es un problema de liquidez, sino de solvencia.

Nunca ha existido tanto dinero fiat en la historia. Según la teoría económica al uso, simplemente no puede suceder que un banco no obtenga crédito intradiario. A lo que asistimos es a un problema derivado de las políticas de falsificación de dinero mediante inflación monetaria. 

El resultado final es el esperado. Quiebras. Insolvencia. Crisis.


----------



## esseri (17 Ene 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> No es un problema de liquidez, sino de solvencia.
> 
> Nunca ha existido tanto dinero fiat en la historia. Según la teoría económica al uso, simplemente no puede suceder que un banco no obtenga crédito intradiario. A lo que asistimos es a un problema derivado de las políticas de falsificación de dinero mediante inflación monetaria.
> 
> El resultado final es el esperado. Quiebras. Insolvencia. Crisis.



Esto de las repos...o es el FUD más curráo de esta gente en la línea "tweets berracos del Trump" y tal...o la lía parda, pero parda, pardísima.

El ritmo es, sin cháchara gratuíta...absolutamente demencial...k llevamos sólo 4 meses con un elemento nuevo en escena a estos niveles mainstream y el pastizal es delirante, se folla todo lo enseñado hasta ahora. Y el BIS dice k ésto es estructural ? A ese ritmo ?

Estructural de un incendio,o de la caída de Roma , será. Éso no hay impresora ni teatro k lo resista. Ké van a meter ? Doscientos mil minoyes de pavos CADA MES ?


----------



## tristezadeclon (17 Ene 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Éso no hay impresora ni teatro k lo resista. Ké van a meter ? Doscientos mil minoyes de pavos CADA MES ?



bah, será por papel y tinta....

ah no coño, q ya ni eso, q les vale con pulsar una tecla en un ordenador y con ella añadir ceros a la izquierda, así q la cosa puede ir para largo

y ojito q nadie diga ni mu, q el sistema lleva funcionando casi 50 años y todos sin excepción se sumaron en su momento al carro del fiat desanclado, así q prietas las filas mientras el tinglado aguante, q el chollo de poder fabricar tu propio dinero es un privilegio al q ningún pais quiere renunciar

por eso va a ser tan dificil y largo de desmontar esta timba, hay q tener muchísima paciencia y seguir acumulando, es probable q los frutos de nuestra inversión los disfrutemos cuando ya seamos viejos o incluso los disfruten nuestros hijos

de momento la inflacion no ha aparecido o bien la estan escondiendo, y en teoria la inflacion es el niño q va a gritar q en realidad el rey esta desnudo


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Ene 2020)

Trump nominiert Gold-Standard-Anhängerin Shelton für Fed-Posten - derStandard.at
Trump nomina a Judy Shelton, defensora del patrón oro, para la fed. Ahora tiene que dar el visto bueno el Congreso.

Veremos si va a algún lado y si de ir hace o puede hacer algo. Yo entiendo que en cualquier caso es un guiño a China en las negociaciones


----------



## Berciano230 (17 Ene 2020)

Buenos días, hay algo que no entiendo qué diferencia hay de una opción a otra y cual es la que debería elegir para un seguimiento correcto
Gracias


----------



## esseri (17 Ene 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> bah, será por papel y tinta....
> 
> ah no coño, q ya ni eso, q les vale con pulsar una tecla en un ordenador y con ella añadir ceros a la izquierda, así q la cosa puede ir para largo
> 
> ...



papel, tinta...y CONFIANZA. Sí, se quiera o no...Confianza.

K se la han cargáo a manos llenas ? Sin duda. Pero...a los niveles comentados con esto de las repos ? Asumiéndolos como algo ESTRUCTURAL ? - y lloviendo además sobre todo lo mojado ?- En mi opinión, demasiado circo.

No me refiero ya a la confianza del plebeyo medio...sino al del mismísimo beneficiado de la cascada de impresora, del desparrame bursátil, incluso de la impresión en un territorio ajeno a USA. También a ellos les amenaza el fiat - o incluso ellos ven su fiat amenazado -.

La FED ya tiene el fiat...mejor aún, tiene EL DÓLAR : lo k quiere USA es LA RIQUEZA REAL. Todo el resto de actores , todos ellos , están en inferioridad de condiciones. Hay estados poderosos k están sufriendo no el fiat...sino el fiat de reserva mundial. Y seguramente hastiados de plegarse a ninguneos , sanciones, confiscación de recursos REALES por ese papel y tinta. Obviamente, están encantados con ejercer ese poder sobre sus súbditos...pero no de serlo ellos con un tercero. Colaterales en tu casa...y colaterales de ultramar. Demasiados colaterales , demasiados enculáos.

Igualmente, los beneficiados del efecto Cantillon , los primeros en trincar el dinero nuevo infinito ...o los segundos, k devuelven el favor empujando "la franquicia" e integrándolo al mecanismo "oficial" en Wall Street y multiplicándolo en él ...pero sin ser parte del sistema , como fondos privados, etc : Hasta dónde pueden repatingarse los poseedores de grandes fortunas ? Cualquiera con ese perfil , en estas circunstancias de chanchullo a todas luces , estará dando muchísima más importancia a una buena reserva en Oro k hace 6, 10 o 15 años, por ejemplo. Muchísima gente k esos años atrás ni se plantearía tener Oro, sino cuentas bien jugosas , algunas, a ser posible Off Shore...los dilemas de hace una o dos décadas ERAN OTROS. Para ellos, ya no queda huir sólo de la Ley, por ejemplo...sino también DE LA TRAMPA. La propia trampa de la k te has beneficiado y k ya toca ASEGURAR. Los k le han metido txopocientos ceros a su fortuna son los k más claro tienen lo exponencial - y posiblemente, insostenible - del timo...más k nosotros tirando del hilo con los 4 derrapes k vemos porke se les escapan del guión.

La confianza en un sistema trilero de una mayoría ignorante era parte fundamental del truco . Trinca y calla. Cuando no sólo tú, sino cualquier pelanas lo sabe, la ventaja es bien distinta. Y hasta corre riesgo de perdurar como tal.

Todo el Fiat ha marcado la vida a demasiada gente...pero el yankee se la ha jodido a todos. Y yo, a escéptico, me comparo con cualquiera...pero esa situación, para dormir a pierna suelta, ya no da.

Y respecto al Oro , capado por ese mismo fiat inválido , k obviamente puede seguir multiplicándose y recreando todos sus chanchullos y distorsiones, con uno, dos, diez ceros más cada vez, ok : Esos mismos beneficiados saben k de un modo u otro , le truco tiene fecha de caducidad ...y si siguen en el circuito hasta k reviente, y obteniendo esos mismos uno, dos o diez ceros al final de sus fortunas ...cuánto tardarán en hacerse con todas las "cartas" posibles para seguir la partida en la próxima pantalla ?

Las respuestas al fiat hoy también son demasiado evidentes como para ignorarlas...y quien no se lance a por ellas, estará regalando la abrumadora ventaja disfrutada a otros, ajenos al timo - lo k sería de una memez premium - ...estará malgastando su fiat si no lo usa en la dirección debida YA NO DE MULTIPLICARSE, SINO DE PERDURAR. Pero es k si lo usa de la manera adecuada, ya estará trabajando en contra del fiat...con lo k la imposición ya no es suficiente para perpetuar la estafa. Ese punto , al menos como hasta ahora, ha prescrito ya.


La clave ya no está en la tinta y el papel...sino en los futuros depósitos de riqueza. Y , en mi opinión, ni por el forro con el largo plazo k defiendes en tu post. No... llegados a un punto en k la propia sobredosis de Fiat es enemiga de su propio sistema. El círculo virtuoso es, a la vez, un círculo vicioso...así k , a estas alturas , no es , para nada, tan simple.


----------



## esseri (17 Ene 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Trump nominiert Gold-Standard-Anhängerin Shelton für Fed-Posten - derStandard.at
> Trump nomina a Judy Shelton, defensora del patrón oro, para la fed. Ahora tiene que dar el visto bueno el Congreso.
> 
> Veremos si va a algún lado y si de ir hace o puede hacer algo. Yo entiendo que en cualquier caso es un guiño a China en las negociaciones



Lo dicho : Hay k ser muy memo para quedarse hasta el final de la partida cuando estás arrasando la mesa .

A hacer caja y..."encantado, señores".

El último, MariConchi.


----------



## kikepm (17 Ene 2020)

esseri dijo:


> papel, tinta...y CONFIANZA. Sí, se quiera o no...Confianza.
> 
> K se la han cargáo a manos llenas ? Sin duda. Pero...a los niveles comentados con esto de las repos ? Asumiéndolos como algo ESTRUCTURAL ? - y lloviendo además sobre todo lo mojado ?- En mi opinión, demasiado circo.
> 
> ...



Es que solo hay *dos* posibles salidas a este engaño masivo:

1. O bien aumentan sostenidamente los tipos, y producen una recesión deflacionaria, acompañada de paro, crisis y quiebras.

2. O bien mantienen tipos negativos ad infinitum hasta la pérdida de confianza absoluta en el fiat, lo que llevaría a recesión inflacionaria, acompañada de paro, crisis y quiebras.


La solución japonesa es un estado de suspensión de los parámetros vitales que llevará, tarde o temprano, a 1 o 2.

No existe una tercera vía, la que muchos ansían y con la que trollean habitualmente en el hilo de Erio. Simplemente el mundo tal y como lo conocemos, deuda creciente, despilfarro público, inflación encubierta, sostenimiento artificial de oro y plata, acortamiento generalizado de la preferencia temporal en forma de Cayennes, pisitos y contra el ahorro, el esfuerzo y el trabajo duros, VAN A FINIQUITAR en un plazo de tiempo por determinar.

Los esclavos, padefos y demás prescindibles van a sufrir lo que no está escrito, pues por culpa de su ignorancia y confianza en quien les empala diariamente, no van a haber hecho los deberes.

Por lo que cuando se produzca el caos, resuenen las trumpetas, y salgan a las calles con las sogas, las hoces y los martillos a defender lo que considerarán es suyo, me descojonaré a manos llenas por ineptos, PUTOS ESCLAVOS CHUPAPOLLAS y subnormales amigos de sus explotadores.

Ninguna pena de los muertos de hambre que rechazan el pan que se les ofrece.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Ene 2020)

Me espero al hilo de...compra-venta de platino/paladio/loquesea entre foreros...para pillar mi cachito de comisi ayyyy digo de sueño especulador burbujista....


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Ene 2020)

Respecto a cuanto podrán sostener el chiringuito, nadie lo sabe pero en este momento la desconfianza entre grandes bancos para prestarse entre ellos es máxima. No se fian de colaterales ajenos (posiblemente porque saben la porquería real de sus propios balances) ni durante una noche, el mercado de repos está intervenido desde septiembre y va a más (parece que lo van a extender a los hedge fonds)

No se fian unos de otros de un día para otro... Mal asunto en un sistema que se basa en la confianza. En este momento confianza en que la fed podrá controlar la situación. Y para la fed proponen a una defensora del patrón oro...


----------



## disken (17 Ene 2020)

No entremos en descalificaciones poco útiles, el hilo esta manteniéndose vivo y además estamos en un momento muy interesante.

Las opiniones acerca de otros conforeros, mejor nos las guardamos.


----------



## esseri (17 Ene 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Y para la fed proponen a una defensora del patrón oro...



Sí, pero no suena a teórica panfletera ni a brindis al sol. Antes bien , y sobre el papel, a puritita yihad económica.

"Shelton fue responsable de los problemas económicos en el equipo de campaña de Trump en 2016. En ese momento, en una entrevista con "Fortune", *propuso un proyecto piloto para emitir bonos estadounidenses respaldados por oro* "

Todo parece k alguien ha dicho k el abuso integral se acabó y k , como es natural, cada movimiento económico global no puede tener una "iva" colgando directo a la butxaka de los de siempre. Como ,imo, bien decías desde un principio...en los guateques colaterales de estos dos, los aranceles, "son los padres".

Por otro lado, no tengo la menor idea de cómo funcionan los bonos , supongo que quien tiene la sartén y el monopoly global por el mango, tiene la banca y la mano...e intentará mantener esa inercia favorable aún compaginándola siquiera residualmente con garantías REALES con las k responder, en último término, a un órdago en la medida de lo posible...y lo susceptible de negociar , los límites del chicle, son ya unicamente los timmings de una transición a un nuevo modelo k otros estén en condiciones e intención de proponer con un chasquido de dedos a un mundo globalizado y presuntamente libre de elegir para sus negocios particulares.

Una crypto global respaldada en Oro Físico con una operativa ejemplar hacia el derecho de sus usuarios es el fin de la cháchara y un virus económico de primera magnitud por su evidente capacidad de propagación ( de nuevo, la confianza ) ...y desde una óptica de uso monetario COTIDIANO del más ínfimo al mayor nivel...con lo k quien ordeña el confetti de reserva global no puede exponerse a dar la espalda a k alguien ponga éso sobre la mesa unilateralmente y a palo seco e intentará tener otra carta k jugar en último término ( bonos ). En lo k estoy absolutamente pez es en ké términos se utilizan esos bonos, con lo k agradecería cualquier apunte al respecto.

Leyendo la epidérmica wiki de la fulana, *incluso en afirmaciones suyas de este mismo 2019*, todo apunta a k el QUÉ no está en cuestión...sino sólo el CÓMO y el CUÁNDO.

-----------------------

*Judy Shelton *( k precisamente, descalza, no va ...ni huerfanita de credos )


Trabajó en la Hoover Institution de 1985 a 1995. [4] Estuvo en la campaña presidencial de 1996 de Bob Dole . [4] En 2016, estuvo en la campaña presidencial de Ben Carson , pero se unió a la campaña de Trump en agosto de 2016 después de escribir un editorial de opinión de apoyo del _Wall Street Journal_ sobre Trump. [4]

Antes de unirse a la administración Trump, *fue directora del Proyecto Sound Money* ***** en Atlas Network . Ella ha donado a candidatos conservadores y causas. [4]

En 2000, abogó por la apertura de fronteras con México. [11]

Durante los años de Obama, criticó las bajas tasas de interés de la Reserva Federal. [12] [13] [14] Durante la presidencia de Trump, abogó por que la Reserva Federal adoptara tasas de interés más bajas como una forma de estímulo económico. (Trump criticó con frecuencia a la Reserva Federal por no bajar las tasas de interés). [2] [12] [15] Ella apoya la Ley de Reducción de Impuestos y Empleos del Partido Republicano , y la agenda desreguladora de la administración Trump. [4] Antes de que Trump se convirtiera en presidente, ella fue una defensora del libre comercio desde hace mucho tiempo, pero después de que se convirtió en presidente, apoyó la guerra comercial de su administración con China. [4] [11]

En marzo de 2018, el Senado de los EE. UU. La confirmó como la directora estadounidense del Banco Europeo de Reconstrucción y Desarrollo . [16] [17]

El 3 de julio de 2019, el presidente Donald Trump usó su cuenta de Twitter para anunciar su intención de nominar a Shelton y a un funcionario regional de la Fed, Christopher Waller , a la junta de la Reserva Federal . Sus nominados anteriores, el ex contendiente presidencial Herman Cain y el comentarista económico Stephen Moore , se habían retirado por falta de apoyo del Senado. [16] [18] Durante los meses en que Shelton fue considerada para el puesto por Trump, fue invitada en el hotel de Trump en DC. [dieciséis]

Shelton es conocido como crítico de la Reserva Federal. [3] [4]

*Shelton es un defensor desde hace mucho tiempo de vincular el valor del dólar al oro*. [19] *En 2019, dijo que esperaba una nueva conferencia al estilo de Bretton Woods donde los países estarían de acuerdo en volver al patrón oro, diciendo: "Si se llevara a cabo en Mar-a-Lago , sería genial"*. [20] Mar-a-Lago es un club dirigido por el presidente Trump.

------------

****Proyecto SOUND MONEY


Fue fundada en 1933 por el economista del siglo XX Edward C. Harwood con la intención de proteger los derechos individuales *

"El coronel Edward C. Harwood , graduado de la Academia Militar de los Estados Unidos , estaba sirviendo en el Cuerpo de Ingenieros del Ejército en la década de 1920 cuando realizó un estudio intensivo de economía, con especial énfasis en los problemas de crédito monetario. Comenzó a escribir artículos de revistas independientes sobre este tema, y en 1926, fue transferido a Hawai, donde leyó casi mil libros que se habían recopilado durante la Primera Guerra Mundial . Esto le permitió desarrollar aún más su capacidad de analizar críticamente los datos financieros. [5]

Entre 1928 y 1929, Harwood escribió artículos que predijeron con precisión la depresión inminente , que culpó a las emisiones excesivas de valores y préstamos corporativos por parte de instituciones financieras a inversores y especuladores que alimentaron el auge del mercado de valores. [5]

Tras el colapso del mercado de valores, Harwood continuó escribiendo artículos sobre los excesos de la inflación, que llamaron la atención de empresarios y académicos influyentes. En 1933, el Dr. Vannevar Bush , entonces vicepresidente y decano de ingeniería del Instituto de Tecnología de Massachusetts , alentó a Harwood a fundar una institución de investigación que ofreciera valiosos consejos financieros a los ciudadanos comunes. Con doscientos dólares ahorrados por la venta de sus artículos, Harwood fundó AIER para realizar investigaciones sobre la amplia gama de desarrollos económicos, sociales y monetarios que habían contribuido a la catastrófica contracción económica de la Gran Depresión. "

" *Ideología y opiniones políticas *
El instituto aboga por la libertad personal, la libre empresa, los derechos de propiedad y* el dinero sólido* "

-------------------------------------

En fin, el perfil de la técnico elegida está clarinete. Ahora podemos debatir o no si en el contexto actual de absoluto desmadre ( para mí, de "pa´lo k me queda en el convento..." ) la próxima vuelta de tuerca puede estar simplemente en el enésimo golpe de efecto cosmético ...sobre todo cuando la tecnología crypto puede implementar un plateamiento metalero INTERACTIVO sin mayor necesidá de consenso k la de sus propios usuarios ( imo, salto cualitativo frente a austriacos como JR Rallo, por ejemplo y en nuestro país, k estimaban la implementación de un patrón Oro en décadas - él, en sus contínuas exposiciones hablaba de 2050 , pero claro, sin entender un sistema económico global sin necesidá de consensos de autoridá y los castuzos timmings debidos - ).

Por cierto...no es la primera ni la segunda vez k se han oído/leído juicios económicos k defendían k el acelerón de Trump HACIA LA ORTODOXIA económica se produciría una vez asegurada su segunda legislatura.

Rien ne va plus & allákadakualo.


----------



## Long_Gamma (17 Ene 2020)

esseri dijo:


> " La semana pasada, el jueves, la Fed de Nueva York agregó $ 83.1 mil millones en *liquidez temporal* a los mercados financieros . Y la demanda de liquidez de los bancos aumentó nuevamente el martes - _ojo, se refiere a fechas actuales, de Enero 2020_ -



La clave esta en la parte en negrita arriba, para turistas con camisetas del Madrí.
Los pros entienden que no es liquidez "temporal", ya que el repo a maturity se rollea ad-infinitum. El que un repurchase agreement se deshaga, implica retirar billones de liquidez; no creo que el mercado lo pueda encajar. Ademas, en año de elecciones, hacer esas cosas esta feo.

Pero claro, son especulaciones ya que la FED no revela quien ni como articula los prestamos.

Mientras Elon Musk a por su bonus, y las gacelas acumulando renta variable "que esta subiendo mucho".

Nos vamos a reir.


----------



## Long_Gamma (17 Ene 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Es que solo hay tres posibles salidas a este engaño masivo:
> 
> 1. O bien aumentan sostenidamente los tipos, y producen una recesión deflacionaria, acompañada de paro, crisis y quiebras.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que seran las dos a la vez: deflacion severa seguida de inflacion grave por la politica monetaria extrema aplicada para mitigar la 1ra


----------



## kikepm (17 Ene 2020)

esseri dijo:


> *Judy Shelton*
> 
> Durante los años de Obama, *criticó las bajas tasas de interés de la Reserva Federal. *
> 
> Durante la presidencia de Trump*, abogó por que la Reserva Federal adoptara tasas de interés más bajas*...




La falta de coherencia es propia de perfiles políticos.

No daría por esta bicha un chavo.


----------



## esseri (17 Ene 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> La falta de coherencia es propia de perfiles políticos.
> 
> No daría por esta bicha un chavo.



Yo no lo doy...por ella. Pero por ella y un contexto ( el de un rompe y rasga frente al dólar k PUEDE ser implementado unilateralmente...y no por un chiquilicuatre como Gadafi* ** ...se pueden CONTEMPLAR opciones.- y tanto el pastiche arancelario en plan "Aquí estoy yo" como la envainada hacia Irán dan una perspectiva yankee nueva , más cercana a ir de puntillas entre huevos k a la acostumbrada bota imperialista k seguro k, por natura, es la k les pide el cuerpo - ) Como dice el Caballero sin espada, Bernanke se hizo un triple mortal...pero es k el contexto y capacidá de trampear, se entienden diferentes. Yo no entiendo ninguna , ni una sola medida favorable a la plebe k no sea tomada porke a la vez convenga a la Castuza o simplemente se vea forzada a ello.

Me quedo con las únicas declaraciones del mandamás chino con el metesaca de tweets de Trump durante el show de los aranceles, k eran tan "sutiles" como :

"Que nadie juegue con China. Quien juegue con nosotros o quiera abusar...será arrasado". No se le puede negar arte en la diplomacia al chaval. Tras ello, contestó inmediatamente a cada subida de aranceles con una equivalencia en sus importaciones.

Y ojo, sin pinículas . Siempre , también con ésto, entendiéndolo todo como opciones y puertas k pueden abrirse. Aquí el futuro no lo tiene milimetráo nahide...y muchísimo menos yo, vamos...



***Por cierto, acojonante el mutis por el foro oficial de Rusia durante todo este proceso. Como decía el Rajojojoy : "a veces, no hacer nada...ya es hacer algo".


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Ene 2020)

@esseri : los bonos del tesoro yanki basados en oro podrían ser una solución obligada si la fed no consigue controlar los tipos de interés a los que fija sus actuales bonos.

Las tensiones del mercado de repos donde los bonos del tesoro que es el colateral más utilizado se producen porque el mercado no es capaz de absorber esa demanda a los tipos de interés que fija la fed, lo que le obliga a intervenir para que los tipos de interés intradia no se disparen.

No hay demanda de bonos en el mercado a los tipos que fija la fed. Y tiene pinta de que va a ir a peor ya que van a seguir bajando los tipos haciendo que la demanda disminuya más y obliga por tanto a intervenciones aún mayores para controlar el "mercado".

Si se les va de las manos, van a tener que emitir bonos referidos a oro para poder tener aceptación en el mercado. Y quieren poner al mando a alguien con el perfil técnico para intentar implementarlo.

Iremos viendo... Aprovecho para dejar un artículo de historia y teoría monetaria. Largo pero interesante.
Alasdair Macleod - Central Bank Financial Destruction Cannot Continue - King World News


----------



## L'omertá (18 Ene 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Es que solo hay *dos* posibles salidas a este engaño masivo:
> 
> 1. O bien aumentan sostenidamente los tipos, y producen una recesión deflacionaria, acompañada de paro, crisis y quiebras.
> 
> ...



O bien:

Hacen una quita masiva de fondos a particulares y empresas según un % de ahorros.
De un día para otro.
OJO A ESTO OJO A ESTO.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Ene 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> O bien:
> 
> Hacen una quita masiva de fondos a particulares y empresas según un % de ahorros.
> De un día para otro.
> OJO A ESTO OJO A ESTO.



Eso ya os lo hace Hacienda, que os lleva robando hace décadas a los residentes fiscales españoles.


----------



## FranMen (18 Ene 2020)

Vuelta a los comentarios insanos. Bendito ignore que me ha hecho ignorarlos.
Por cierto, para los que esperan el fin del mundo, pásense por el museo de la moneda de Madrid y verán las veces que ha pasado: reducción de peso, aleaciones peores, normalización/nuevo sistema monetario. La rueda ha dado muchas vueltas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Ene 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> O bien:
> 
> Hacen una quita masiva de fondos a particulares y empresas según un % de ahorros.
> De un día para otro.
> OJO A ESTO OJO A ESTO.



Esto llevo tiempo yo avisandolo a mi entorno, tened cuidado, comprad oro, comprad plata, cualquier dia os levantais y veis como os han sableado en el mejor de los casos un 10% de vuestros ahorros.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (18 Ene 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esto llevo tiempo yo avisandolo a mi entorno, tened cuidado, comprad oro, comprad plata, cualquier dia os levantais y veis como os han sableado en el mejor de los casos un 10% de vuestros ahorros.



Yo también lo recomiendo y me miran con cara de "ya esta el tarado de los metales survivalista madmaxero". Y claro, cada vez lo digo menos. No se, a lo mejor realmente nunca pasará nada y estamos haciendo el sucnor, pero algo me dice que estamos haciendo lo correcto diversificando en metal.


----------



## estupeharto (18 Ene 2020)

Vuelta al patrón oro...
Y quién audita las reservas?
Más de lo mismo.
La zorra que guarda las gallinas.
Hecha la ley hecha la trampa.
Siempre robando y engañando, ¿alguien cree que van a jugar limpio alguna vez?


----------



## esseri (18 Ene 2020)

Volvemos a la CONFIANZA.

Más allá de valoraciones cataclísmicas k barran para casa por parte de himbersores y empresarios metaleros, la perspectiva sobre las bolsas chutadas de fiat infinito ta no debe estimarse en intangibles subjetivos como autenticidad, rendimiento, ética, etc ...sino como el RIESGO OBJETIVO k representa subirse a ese tren. Desde ese prisma, lo k comentaba en el vídeo k subí hace unos días Thomas Kaplan sobre k la imagen de "riqueza bárbara" acuñada tras el default useño encubierto en el 71 con la abolición del patrón Oro está amortizadita y muy lejos de la actual del metal , k se toma como elemento de garantías en multitud de portfolios k ni siquiera habían imaginado antes posicionarse en ese tipo de activos ni ratios de retorno. Kaplan lo dice desde la experiencia de haber dado un vuelco deliberado e integral tanto a su ejercicio empresarial como a su patrimonio apostando a full en el 2000 porke el Oro subiría. 

Respecto a esos ratios, y para frustraciones de "himbersor poco exitoso" y flojeras de fe metalera, se impone tener presente k el hecho de considerar al Oro como un seguro no implica k la solidez de su valor intrínseco sea exyensible a su valor adquisitivo ( precio de mercado )...sino k se expresará , con sus fundamentos, en ese plano. En un contexto de reequilibrado de burbujas, hay activos k se depreciarían a niveles impensables por el espectador medio.

Y desde ese prisma, el del dinero sólido como ahorrador y un ratio de riesgo INASUMIBLE como himbersor ( y éso es enormemente habitual entre himbersores profesionales de primerísimo orden , k son los k más pueden saber de ésto... no sólo los defensores del ahorro en metales , profesionales parciales del sector, etc , k logicamente podrían dar una visión sesgada del asunto ), la entrevista de Keiser de hoy . K del riesgo actual de las bolsas hay k apartarse en CIERTA MEDIDA y k la cerillita ardiente está rulando y alguno se la come lo sabe hasta el más convencido pro-fiat .


----------



## kikepm (18 Ene 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Vuelta al patrón oro...
> Y quién audita las reservas?
> Más de lo mismo.
> La zorra que guarda las gallinas.
> ...



¿Que necesidad hay de auditar las reservas en un patrón oro?

Si voy con mi billete de 10 dólares al banco dentro del sistema, su obligación es entregarme el equivalente en oro, pongamos 1/200 de onza.

En cuanto las reservas sean insuficientes (lo que es equivalente a que el banco ha emitido billetes con reserva fraccionaria), el banco impagará mi billete de dólar y podré tener la certeza de que lo mejor que puedo hacer es retirar todo depósito de dicho banco.

En un patrón oro no hace ninguna falta auditar nada, porque el resto de bancos y los individuos ejercen una presión brutal hacia quien falsifique. No hay trampa posible, no hay inflación, no hay gasto en déficit, no hay corrupción monetaria.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (18 Ene 2020)

Al patrón oro no se va a volver nunca, no se puede, es sencillamente imposible, por la simple razón de que no hay el suficiente oro en el mundo para ello.


----------



## kikepm (18 Ene 2020)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Al patrón oro no se va a volver nunca, no se puede, es sencillamente imposible, por la simple razón de que no hay el suficiente oro en el mundo para ello.



Cuando no hay suficiente de algo, su precio aumenta.

Lo que estás expresando es un deseo, no una imposibilidad física.


----------



## Muttley (18 Ene 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Que necesidad hay de auditar las reservas en un patrón oro?
> 
> Si voy con mi billete de 10 dólares al banco dentro del sistema, su obligación es entregarme el equivalente en oro, pongamos 1/200 de onza.
> 
> ...



Asi es.
Muy curiosa esta entrada de blog numismático sobre los billetes españoles Clásicos. 

1000 pesetas 1876, Lope de Vega - Blog Numismatico

Siguiendo lo que comentas tan acertadamente, los billetes pre 1910 de elevado valor son raros, y fue porque no circularon ya que rápidamente sus poseedores, al representar tantísimo dinero en la época lo cambiaban por su valor en oro en el banco, en Alfonsinas e Isabelinas. Exactamente...el caso que precisas. 
Claro que como dice el link, un Billete de 1000 pesetas podía cambiarse por 10 onzas de oro españolas (de menor peso que la Troy) más o menos. 
Y teniendo en cuenta el nivel de vida en España era una auténtica fortuna.
Lo divertido es que a pesar de su rareza y su indudable belleza, estos billetes como el que se menciona en el link (con salida de 7500 euros en la subasta de Ibercoin )....siguen teniendo menos valor de lo que valdrian ahora 10 monedas de Alfonso XIII 1897*97. Entorno a 1700 euros por pieza en un estado correctillo. Total 17000....como mínimo. 

Moraleja: cambien sus billetes por oro.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (18 Ene 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Cuando no hay suficiente de algo, su precio aumenta.
> 
> Lo que estás expresando es un deseo, no una imposibilidad física.





¿Cambiar una onza de oro por... por ejemplo mil millones de dolares? ¿eso sería factible en una economía moderna?


----------



## timi (18 Ene 2020)

dejo esto

The Cannibalization Of The Financial System Will Force Investors Into Silver – SRSrocco Report

China's Gold Hoarding: Will It Cause The Price Of Gold To Rise?


----------



## esseri (18 Ene 2020)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> ¿Cambiar una onza de oro por... por ejemplo mil millones de dolares? ¿eso sería factible en una economía moderna?



Este post está de coña ...permíteme, te aseguro k sin querer ofenfer,porke tu exposición es paradigmática para expresar el dilema k se ejecuta en la psique colectiva de una ciudadanía global achicharrada a memeces durante décadas . Achicharrada hasta asimilar cualquier concéto, por peregrino k fuese. Mira el mecanismo :

Matemáticas = Números = Balances.
Muchos Números ( con muchos ceros a la derecha ) = Mucho valor.

Ceromilcerocientas mierdas...más k 1 Sol ? ( por ejemplo ).

El Oro es un ACTIVO monetario. No es número...es RIQUEZA. No representa nada...se ejecuta y expresa en sí mismo y a sí mismo, sin necesidad ni referencia externa alguna. El primer tío k consiguió algo k él deseaba por una pepita de Oro, lo hizo porke era la canica más reshulona de su tribu y despertaba codicia, ansias de posesión. Codicia espontánea, incluso antes del monstruoso bagaje cultural k vino después sobre ese elemento y k no ha hecho sino acrecentar exponencialmente esa proyección de VALOR. Expresa RIQUEZA como ningún otro elemento lo ha expresado antes en la evolución de la especie, al máximo nivel y como un reloj suizo ( milenios antes de k existieran los relojes suizos ). Su idoneidad para esa labor está archicontrastada en todas las épocas y culturas...absolutamente nada lo iguala , ni siquiera se le acerca, en ese sentido. Eso es un HECHO.

Treinta trillones de números seguidos en un billete son un PASIVO monetario k indica una cantidad referenciada a un ACTIVO de fondo, a algo k , en teoría, es RIQUEZA en sí. ( En teoría por los malabares corruptos k los administradores de esos billetes han introducido en la ecuación ).

Los númeritos no representan VALOR, sino unidades de cuenta. El VALOR lo da el ACTIVO referenciado al fondo. Los números ciegan...pero porke los asociamos a la contabilidad y a los balances...pero es una asociación de ideas falaz cuando están referenciados a algo sin el menor valor. Diez mil..."boñigas"... no tienen valor alguno. Cien mil ..."promesas de político vendeburras"... menos aún.

Puestos en el recurso fácil de exponerlo grotescamente para desactivar la opción contraria como tú haces -hey, no te lo reprocho, te descoloca y además es lógico - ...ké es más valioso ? 1/2 onza de Cobre...o un billete de un cuatrillón de "Dionis" ?  Lo grotesco no son los números k habría k resetear y k a tí , y es normal, te transmiten un planteamiento poco digerible ( aparte de ser un problema trivial como ya te han dicho )...es k el disparate de impresora haya llegado a esos montantes para k NADA parezca representar MUCHO. Es sólo un golpe de efecto k da perfectamente la medida de la prestidigitación representada y proyectada a la plebe global.

Los números son los vertiginosos cubiletes multicolor. Pero ni mirar : El garbanzo es el Oro. Todo lo k se aparte de esta conclusión ya es tiempo concedido a colarte un truco.


----------



## kikepm (18 Ene 2020)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> ¿Cambiar una onza de oro por... por ejemplo mil millones de dolares? ¿eso sería factible en una economía moderna?



Como ya alguna vez expresé en este hilo, para implantar un patrón oro o bimetálico SOLO HACE FALTA DEFINIR LA MONEDA RESPALDADA COMO UNA CANTIDAD DADA DE ORO (Y PLATA). Eso solo requiere intencionalidad y decisión políticas.

Absolutamente nada más.

La cantidad de bienes y servicios que se intercambiaran por una cantidad dada de oro dependería de la escasez relativa de uno y otros. 

No existe algo así como una cantidad insuficiente de oro para ser empleado como moneda global, de la misma forma que no existe un precio mínimo o máximo que puede ser definido en oro o plata.

Si se implantara un patrón oro y se abandonaran todas las monedas fiat, todo el dinero y billetes serían certificados legalmente respaldados de oro y plata, los precios se elevarían hasta el nivel necesario y suficiente para realizar todos los intercambios en papel-oro.

Si ese nivel demandara un cambio oro de 1000.000.000 $ por onza, pues ese sería su precio,

¿Es que no entiendes que los precios, todos los precios, no son sino una representación de la razón de cambio entre dos bienes? 

¿_y que su valor numérico es arbitrario?


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Ene 2020)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> ¿Cambiar una onza de oro por... por ejemplo mil millones de dolares? ¿eso sería factible en una economía moderna?



Ten en cuenta que cuando quieran pueden decidir que mil millones de dólares equivalen a un Neodolar (o un Mortadelo si prefiriesen llamarlo así y trolearnos un poco más) 

El fiat no redimible no es más que una unidad de cuenta referida a si misma. Su poder adquisitivo no se define por medidas físicas como el oro (peso y pureza) si no por medidas políticas que hacen que las unidades de cuenta vayan perdiendo capacidad adquisitiva con el tiempo


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Ene 2020)

Geldanlage: Bundesregierung zweifelt offenbar an Rechtmäßigkeit von Negativzinsen

El ministro de economía alemán estudia si la aplicación de tipos negativos al ahorro de particulares es legal.

En caso de que no pueda pararlo por medios legales está estudiando la creación de un fondo estatal con un interés garantizado del 2% para canalizar el ahorro de los particulares.

Habrá que ver en qué activos invierten para conseguir ese 2%...


----------



## esseri (19 Ene 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Geldanlage: Bundesregierung zweifelt offenbar an Rechtmäßigkeit von Negativzinsen
> 
> El ministro de economía alemán estudia si la aplicación de tipos negativos al ahorro de particulares es legal.
> 
> ...



Pues tendrían unos kojonex como melones.

La población alemana se ha enfrentado al café para todos de impresora o los intereses negativos...y ni puto caso.

Igualmente, ha optado por el Oro...y sus politicuchos restringen su compra ánónima.

Acto seguido...ellos usan ambas estrategias a su puta bola y sin limitaciones.

Las medidas politicuchas hacia la plebe no tienen autoridá ética ni estratégica...sólo monopolística. No vetan la conveniencia de un camino u otro, sólo se lo reservan e impiden la libertá individual del personal ...sin pasar por caja. Es , en todas partes, un atraco a la puta cara.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Ene 2020)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Yo también lo recomiendo y me miran con cara de "ya esta el tarado de los metales survivalista madmaxero". Y claro, cada vez lo digo menos. No se, a lo mejor realmente nunca pasará nada y estamos haciendo el sucnor, pero algo me dice que estamos haciendo lo correcto diversificando en metal.




Sabes lo que pasa hay que tener cuidado con lo que se dice.

Aunque sea un poco egoista por nuestra parte es mejor casi no decir nada a nadie.

Os voy a contar un caso real aunque lo voy a modificar un pelin, no mas de un 5% en lo que fue la historia real......... siempre hago lo mismo mas que nada por que quien me lea no sepa quien soy, tampoco es que me diera mucho que lo supieran, ahora mas que nunca me da todo este tema igual, pero mejor asi.........

Yo quedaba mucho con una chica, fue hace unos pocos años, cuando parecia que incluso habria un corralito en España, no me acuerdo de detalles por que tengo mi cabeza que casi ni me acuerdo de mi cumpleaños, el caso es que no fue hace mucho tiempo de esto......... los ciclos estos en los que parece que nos vamos a tomar porculo y luego no pasa nada llevan repitiendose dios sepa cuanto tiempo........

El caso es que en esos dias andaba yo comentandole a todo el mundo que nos ivamos a la mierda y que veia posible corralito.........

Yo lo comentaba sin darme cuenta, lo pensaba de verdad y en esos dias andaba diciendolo a todo el mundo.........

Esta chica con la que quedaba saco sus ahorros del banco y los escondio en un par de sitios de su casa, alguien que tenia aun las llaves de esa casa entro a robarle dando con uno de los dos escondites y robandole por tanto la mitad de su dinero. 

La chica nunca me reprocho nada, tampoco habria habido un motivo real para que lo hiciera pero cuando le pregunte que por que habia sacado el dinero me dijo pues ostras no para de escucharte con lo del tema del corralito y me has acojonado........

Cuando algunos amigos se enteraron de lo que le habia pasado a esta muchacha me confesaron que tambien ellos habian sacado sus ahorros al escucharme.............

Creo que fue por la epoca de cuando hicieron la quita en Chipre, entonces no solo me escuchaban si no que veian que ya habia pasado en otro sitio y les causo el panico.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Ene 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Pues tendrían unos kojonex como melones.
> 
> La población alemana se ha enfrentado al café para todos de impresora o los intereses negativos...y ni puto caso.
> 
> ...




Yo viendo el tema de Alemania me habria puesto a comprar como loco, este tipo de cosas son posibles señales, luego puede bajar o puede que no baje pero yo viendo este tipo de cosas habria comprado.

Si no lo he hecho es por que he tenido unos meses malisimos en los que incluso he tenido que vender para afrontar problemas que he tenido de caracter gravisimo con dos enfermedades en la familia y ahora tengo que hacer frente a un pago que no se a cuanto va a ascender aunque ya hoy por fin me han dado una estimacion.

Sinceramente nunca llegue a pensar que pudiera haberme pasado esto a mi......... no lo pense hasta que paso.......... os puedo decir que tener metales para poder hacer frente a todo lo que ha pasado me ha dado una tranquilidad en lo economico que almenos en ese aspecto me ha facilitado muchas cosas.


----------



## Jake el perro (19 Ene 2020)

He hecho una comparativa y me ha llevado a sorpresa que la onza más barata ya no está en goldsilver sinó en coininvest

andorrano

Moneda de Oro Maple Leaf 2020 1 oz 1478.25

geiger edelmetalle

Buffalo - USA 1 oz Goldmünze 1467.00

coininvest

1 oz Britania | Oro | 2020 1441.68

goldsilver

1 oz gold KRUGERRAND diff. 1448.58


----------



## FranMen (19 Ene 2020)

Algunas cosas que he leído y discrepo: si volviésemos al patrón oro, cosa que dudo (podría ser de forma temporal en una crisis severa previo a un nuevo sistema) el oro no sería equivalente a toda la riqueza existente. Nunca ha ocurrido así. Sería más bien como respaldo a los intercambios comerciales, como seguro y como ahorro. Si nos fijamos muchas de las monedas, incluso de 2000 años se conservan relativamente bien porque circularon poco o nada.

Por otra parte creo que hay más oro del que nos dicen, creo que más de 300.000 toneladas.
Con el patrón oro también habría trampa, pero no tan descarada como con el fiat. 
Pensad en el cártel de los diamantes. que son acaparados y salen al mercado con cuentagotas para no hundir el mercado, algo similar pero a menor escala ocurre con el oro.

Como ya he dicho otras veces, no se si el oro valdrá mucho en el futuro ( pienso que sí) lo que sí estoy seguro es que el fiat de hoy tiende 0 en tiempo X


----------



## estupeharto (19 Ene 2020)

El fiat es un timo, pero porque existen los timadores.
Mientras haya timadores que puedan imponer sus timos, seguiremos en las mismas.
Promesas, y una vez conseguido instalar el caballito de Troya, vuelta a las trampitas para enriquecerse unos cuantos y los consecuentes follones y enfrentamientos.

Así que otros sistemas que se implementen, si siguen estando controlados por timadores y se permite que así sea, nos llevará a resultados similares.


----------



## FranMen (19 Ene 2020)

No lo dudes, estamos abajo en la cadena trofica pero les sería más difícil con el vil metal que con los papelitos de colores.


----------



## estupeharto (19 Ene 2020)

Por ejemplo, de lo que se habla hoy en día, las cryptos, los metales, ....
Si los que tienen el poder, "legislan" para dificultar que la población pueda salirse del feudalismo imperante, ¿qué hace uno?

La cara que se les quedó a los expropiados de oro en Usa cuando se lo confiscaron y luego lo subieron y prohibieron.

Si quieren joder a la gente lo seguirán haciendo.
Sólo queda estar al loro y que te chupen la menor sangre posible. Intentar no salir mal parado.
Pero no veo que esto vaya a evolucionar a un sistema justo y deseable. 
Si viniera bienvenido sea, cuando lo veamos con nuestros ojos


----------



## Jake el perro (20 Ene 2020)

¿ Crees que seguirá subiendo escalonadamente ? Es que comprar a 1450 la onza da vértigo


----------



## estupeharto (20 Ene 2020)

Si tienen esa ley curiosa (que la aplicarán a quien quieran cepillarse y a quien no quieran no la aplicarán. Chupe, sea chupado, o virgen), nadie se va a autoinculpar, pero si alguien denuncia a otro sea verdad o no (o por cualquier "ardid"), se intuyen problemas. Una fotito y te la lían los payasos.
Ya sé donde no ir. 

Hay muchas leyes "curiosas" en algunos lugares....p.e. delito con pena de cárcel y multa: masticar chicle, copiar en un examen....

Por lo demás, estamos como los peces en el mar, con tiburones, besugos, cachalotas, caballitos de troyamar, peztrumpetas, peces payaso, peces de plástico, pulpos y demás fauna.

Estrategia para el pececillo, pasar desapercibido en el banco de peces y no fiarte ni de bob esponja.


----------



## Me_opongo (20 Ene 2020)

Si se chiva la vieja del visillo, te tiran la puerta.

En USA, no utilizan cortinas, visillos... Algunos no deben tener ni persianas.

Y les encanta poner la cama con la ventana de cabecero... 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (20 Ene 2020)

Estando de acuerdo contigo, voy a hacer un poco de abogado del diablo.

Los "veteranos" aún se acuerdan de 2011-2012 con las maples/filármonicas vendiéndose en el foro a 27,5 eurazos y las de 50 pesos centenario a 1500 euros.
Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (III)
Aún hay gente que tiene bastante dinero enterrado de esa fecha y se mueve con precaución, todo muy comprensible, incluso entendiendo y compartiendo las bases de la inversión. Precisamente no se fian por eso, por lo "el juego sucio" de las manos grandes, que puede tirar precios abajo una buena temporada otra vez, no digo que vaya a ocurrir, digo que tienen la capacidad de hacerlo si se alinean ciertos condicionantes.

Personalmente, con los deberes hechos a niveles de 1000-1150 euros por onza en oro, ahora sólo complemento con monedas de fracción (españolas, extranjeras...) cuando surge la oportunidad. Pero no voy "con todo lo gordo"....quizá en espera de correcciones puntuales...que puede o que puede que no lleguen.
También tengo ya una base bullion bastante amplia en los 15-16-17 euros por onza, ahora busco más calidad y piezas más orientadas a la colección con un premium medio (pandas, lunares...) para complementar esa base, de nuevo estando atentos a las oportunidades. Misma filosofia. Con precios de Maple en 15-16 aprieto.
También siendo consciente de las diferencias entre oro y plata por supuesto.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Ene 2020)

Prudencia ninguna, el mercado espera fiesta con las nuevas inyecciones de liquidez de la fed. El optimismo está cerca de máximos históricos:




Y el optimismo no es por desconocimiento de los inversores de qué es lo que hace subir la bolsa son los bancos centrales:



El mercado confía en los bancos centrales y en su capacidad para seguir inflando el mercado y controlar la situación. Lo cual contrasta con las declaraciones de los bancos centrales que hemos ido poniendo en el hilo y que no parece que tengan tan claro ese control. Dejo aquí un link con declaraciones del presidente de la fed de Dallas, en las que admite el papel los bancos centrales en la creación de burbujas y sobre la difultades y problemas que conlleva aumentar el balance de la fed:
Das Geständnis: Wir Zentralbanker sind schuld am nächsten Crash - Inside Paradeplatz

En estos momentos están todos los activos burbujeados a excepción de los metales, al menos mientras este desajuste no se cierre:



Ya se observa en esa gráfica que la crisis de los repos está haciendo aumentar la masa monetaria exponencialmente y que está acelerándose el proceso en los últimos meses. Ese gap respecto al oro se va a cerrar tarde o temprano y no va a ser por una disminución de la masa monetaria... Y veremos si los temores de los bancos centrales de perder el control de la situación son ciertos. Por ahora han pisado el acelerador:




Saludos prudentes!


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (20 Ene 2020)

José Luis Cava lleva desde antes de navidades avisando de una crisis económica importante y una recomendación para meterse en oro. El post que publicó ayer ya es para echarse a temblar. No sé hasta qué punto será lo que realmente piensa, o tenga interés, porque en uno de sus posts ponía un enlace a una empresa de estas que hay ahora en las que puedes invertir en oro físico y ellos te lo custodian, pero a mí siempre me ha parecido un tío que sabe bastante de mercados financieros. Os enlazo el post de ayer, que empieza diciendo lo siguiente: 

"SE AVECINA UNA REVUELTA MONETARIA CONTRA EL DÓLAR Y EL EURO

*Los bancos centrales lanzarán monedas respaldadas por oro*
El oro será la única forma de preservar el patrimonio. El oro se convertirá en el enemigo de los bancos centrales y los gobiernos. Ante el aumento del "populismo", los gobiernos repartirán dinero entre los ciudadanos, por lo que el lanzamiento de un dólar o un euro respaldado por oro resultará inevitable."

Los bancos centrales lanzarán monedas respaldadas por oro | Estrategias de Inversión


----------



## FranMen (20 Ene 2020)

La situación es demencial, aún así, la gente está tan ciega que el chiringuito tardará en caerse. Salvo que tengáis un cancer incurable, un poco de paciencia.


----------



## esseri (21 Ene 2020)

*20 de enero de 2020, ceremonia de lanzamiento del "Proyecto Gold Road Shanghai-Macao" 
(* *Iniciar un nuevo modo de cooperación entre los mercados de oro de los países "Belt and Road"** )*


https://www.en.sge.com.cn/eng_news_News/543418


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Ene 2020)

a por los 1565....


----------



## kikepm (22 Ene 2020)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> José Luis Cava lleva desde antes de navidades avisando de una crisis económica importante y una recomendación para meterse en oro. El post que publicó ayer ya es para echarse a temblar. No sé hasta qué punto será lo que realmente piensa, o tenga interés, porque en uno de sus posts ponía un enlace a una empresa de estas que hay ahora en las que puedes invertir en oro físico y ellos te lo custodian, pero a mí siempre me ha parecido un tío que sabe bastante de mercados financieros. Os enlazo el post de ayer, que empieza diciendo lo siguiente:
> 
> "SE AVECINA UNA REVUELTA MONETARIA CONTRA EL DÓLAR Y EL EURO
> 
> ...



Muy buen artículo.

Es terrible, pero la estrategia de apalancamiento extremo de todos estos hedge funds, que gestionan el ahorro de millones de personas, cuando colapse todo van a arruinar a millones de inocentes.


----------



## Digamelon (22 Ene 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Muy buen artículo.
> 
> Es terrible, pero la estrategia de apalancamiento extremo de todos estos hedge funds, que gestionan el ahorro de millones de personas, cuando colapse todo van a arruinar a millones de inocentes.



De inocentes, nada.

Arruinarán a millones de votantes que no se han preocupado en toda su vida de enterarse de por dónde les sopla el viento.


----------



## esseri (22 Ene 2020)

No sé si será quejarse de vicio, la falta de costumbre o ké...pero este consenso en un Oro alcista da una grima...

Want to make money in 2020? Gold and silver are looking like a good bet | MoneyWeek


----------



## esseri (23 Ene 2020)

Ha sido abrir el pìquito la alimaña gabacha y zumbar, todo uno... Esta hijadeputa sí k nos va a latinoamericanizar. Es su especialidá quirúrjica y sus patronsitos la han puesto ahí para algo.

Stándares a favor del "cuidado climático" ( pufazo común para resetear la caduca producción industrial nazi de carros invendibles a los niveles pasados - tócate los wevos, k su rescate industrial irá a escote, con un par...no a deuda en vena y texto constitucional, como los PIGS y el sector bankster - )...Intereses Negativos sin fecha de caducidá...empieza la fiés.

Lo dicho : Por mí, como si sueltan por helicóptero hasta para los spagetti y los tangas del lumpen-vecindario , k su puto neuro se lo follen como quieran, pero k arreen con una divisa global y una canasta donde se grave el jolgorio de impresora interno de cada bloque mundial en favor del Oro...y tóas contentax. Ahí, como si se dejan las diez huellas dactilares dándole al botoncito y keynesiando a manos y pateras llenas, mirusté.

En fin, lo dicho : Se puede pillar cacho por exceso o por defecto...y un seguro es un seguro aunke no pinte grandes réditos como himbersión,ok..., pero depediendo, cómo no, de lo inseguro y volátil de todo lo k sí arda alrededor en el incendio, claro.

+10 pavos USA... +15 euros, en un titá...y así se sumen a la fiesta chinos, japos, yankees y la de diox...y montemos un "pique cani de autopista" impresora en ristre para sus repos, guerritas, ciudades fantasma vacías de a millón de zulos, etc etc etc. No problemo y seguimos para bingo. K metan el Oro en los DEG - o mecanismo parejo , k lo jarán, para no robarse entre ellos - y a bombardeo diario k m´apunto. A cruzar los piesesss en el porche con una birra fresca...y a esperar ver pasar el ataúd de tu enemigo, k decía el otro.


Lagarde prepara al BCE para un futuro oscuro de tipos negativos a largo plazo


----------



## esseri (23 Ene 2020)

Con Tether por medio, menos relax, cualquier cosa...pero vamos, k inexorablemente hacia una propuesta solvente y seria k estará seguro este año sobre la mesa y k si soluciona la logística necesaria, puede dar un arreón histórico al ahorro en Oro físico.

Importante, en el contexto actual de declaraciones casi anti-fiat casi punkies de referentes como Dalio, el impacto mediático de iniciativas de este tipo con el mix "Crypto&Oro" con agentes financieros-económicos reputados encabezando alguna propuesta.

Tether’s new stablecoin ‘Tether Gold’ backed by gold



Por cierto...enésimo aporte de enjundia a instituír el Oro como ideal de riqueza contra el publicamente denostado despendole fiat k pueden estar llevando este asunto a dilema mainstream...del k seguro k no nos quejaremos.

Hold gold as deficits don't matter - billionaire David Einhorn


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Ene 2020)

Hace casi cinco años escribí este hilo en burbuja:
Corrupción: - Los 1001 nombres para el fin del patron oro: neoliberalismo, socialismo para ricos, capitalismo salv

Y me he encontrado esta joya de web:
WTF Happened In 1971?

Una web dedicada en exclusiva al tema con un montón de gráficas demoledoras sobre la estafa que sufrimos desde 1971 abandonando el oro como base del sistema monetario.

Merece la pena.

Saludos!


----------



## esseri (24 Ene 2020)

Buena lectura, otro ramalazo "pro-Oro en portfolio sano" más - y acabo, sorry - ...no para saturar , sino para corroborar k se está deslizando al planteamiento de gestores de fondos habituales en acciones, bonos, etc ... y no en Maloneys alarmistas de la vida ...aunke , en todos los casos, con la constante del Cash=Trash de Ray Dalio y una negación rotunda a la falacia fiat en discursos de hente k se remitía a números y para nada a militancias. En fin, ésa era la postura k resaltaba Kaplan en el vídeo de hace unos días.

Parece k la batalla de los argumentos económicos está pero k muy decantada. Toca consolidar en posiciones contantes y sonantes.

Inflation: try to remain calm


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Ene 2020)

Un artículo para poner en perspectiva el tamaño del mercado del oro frente a empresas y fondos de inversión

Calling All Comedians: The Gold Market is So Small It Could Fit In a… - GoldSilver.com

Dejo aquí uno de los gráficos del artículo:


----------



## FranMen (24 Ene 2020)

Es una subida viral. Los que tenemos el trabajo hecho toca verlas venir, el que se haya incorporado ahora, mejor hoy que mañana.
Ahora estoy con los latunes porque hay una epidemia de estupidez mayor que la virica que puede paralizar el mundo una temporada


----------



## esseri (24 Ene 2020)

Creo k los máximos son aún del día 7.


----------



## esseri (24 Ene 2020)

Yo lo sigo en Bullion Vault y sí, en Euros, digo.


----------



## bondiappcc (24 Ene 2020)

Todo esto del coronavirus chino, si se convierte en epidemia mundial, ¿puede afectar al oro?


----------



## esseri (24 Ene 2020)

Poco más k los máximos de hoy y bastante más k los de ayer,1429,91.

De hecho, ese día son máximos históricos en casi todas las monedas, salvo en las 2 k aún marcan picos antiguos, dólar y franco.


----------



## Jebediah (24 Ene 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Prudencia ninguna, el mercado espera fiesta con las nuevas inyecciones de liquidez de la fed. El optimismo está cerca de máximos históricos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 218016
> 
> ...



Las mayores hostias se llevan cuando todo son confeti y putas, cuando "hasta el limpiabotas habla de bolsa". El optimismo extremo es señal de burbuja y las burbujas no se desinflan, explotan.


----------



## esseri (24 Ene 2020)

Sí, bueno, era un comentario epidérmico...también la libra tiene un pico del follón de verano pasado, pero esa no era la cuestión, sino k el pump de la noche Iraní se dio para todas y no se ha remontado. Supongo k por éso nadie decía nada...porke no se había dado y menos ayer.

Éso sí, con el empujoncito , la Lagarde no sólo casi lo consigue, sino k ha sugerido montaña rusa y acelerón de impresora a medio y largo plazo. Como era de esperar. Entre éso y k la UE ante Trump no es China y se prevén aranceles inminentes, el eurete no tiene ninguna pinta de aburrirse este año.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Ene 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Todo esto del coronavirus chino, si se convierte en epidemia mundial, ¿puede afectar al oro?




Si, el oro bajara por el coronavirus, si todos los chinos mueren y muchos de ellos tienen oro y joyas, algunos de sus descendientes no querran ese oro y lo venderan masivamente haciendo que baje, a mayor oferta suelen bajar precios.


----------



## jaris (24 Ene 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si, el oro bajara por el coronavirus, si todos los chinos mueren y muchos de ellos tienen oro y joyas, algunos de sus descendientes no querran ese oro y lo venderan masivamente haciendo que baje, a mayor oferta suelen bajar precios.



Hombre, no te pases, que solo van 25 muertos, hasta 1125 millones, mucho tiene que empeorar la cosa y nos acabaría salpicando con lo cual tal vez no quede gente a quien venderle el oro o cambiarselo por latunes y medicinas.
Dejando de lado la ironía apocalíptica, lanzo una duda, ( posiblemente muy tonta).
¿ puedo comprar oro a nombre de mis hijos? dicho de otro modo, ¿ pueden mis hijos hacer un pedido por ejemplo al Andorrano y a la hora de pagar dan mi nº de targeta? ¿se consideraría una donación encubierta?. ¿puede el gran buitre llamarme la atención?
Porque mis hijos ( y supongo que los vuestros), piden sus cositas en internet y las pagais vosotros. por lo que no entiendo que pueda comprarle un portatil de 800 euros y no un lingote de 20 gr.
O depende de la cuantía, es decir, comprar ellos y pagar yo una onza, no pasa nada, pero si compro un tocho de kg. la cosa cambia.
Agradecería cualquier aclaración, un saludo.
Y lo del coronavirus, a ver si queda en un simple susto.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Ene 2020)

jaris dijo:


> Hombre, no te pases, que solo van 25 muertos, hasta 1125 millones, mucho tiene que empeorar la cosa y nos acabaría salpicando con lo cual tal vez no quede gente a quien venderle el oro o cambiarselo por latunes y medicinas.
> Dejando de lado la ironía apocalíptica, lanzo una duda, ( posiblemente muy tonta).
> ¿ puedo comprar oro a nombre de mis hijos? dicho de otro modo, ¿ pueden mis hijos hacer un pedido por ejemplo al Andorrano y a la hora de pagar dan mi nº de targeta? ¿se consideraría una donación encubierta?. ¿puede el gran buitre llamarme la atención?
> Porque mis hijos ( y supongo que los vuestros), piden sus cositas en internet y las pagais vosotros. por lo que no entiendo que pueda comprarle un portatil de 800 euros y no un lingote de 20 gr.
> ...



+1

Y otra interesante.

En el supuesto que se venda y se declare, si no se tiene/encuentra la factura de compra, ¿qué precio aplicaría el conde drácula para la plusvalía?
Si no se pueden pedir facturas de más de 4 o 5 años,.... 
Porque si se coge un precio alto de compra la plusvalía es menor.... ¿cómo funciona?
¿Todo ganancia en modo super saqueo?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Ene 2020)

jaris dijo:


> Hombre, no te pases, que solo van 25 muertos, hasta 1125 millones, mucho tiene que empeorar la cosa y nos acabaría salpicando con lo cual tal vez no quede gente a quien venderle el oro o cambiarselo por latunes y medicinas.
> Dejando de lado la ironía apocalíptica, lanzo una duda, ( posiblemente muy tonta).
> ¿ puedo comprar oro a nombre de mis hijos? dicho de otro modo, ¿ pueden mis hijos hacer un pedido por ejemplo al Andorrano y a la hora de pagar dan mi nº de targeta? ¿se consideraría una donación encubierta?. ¿puede el gran buitre llamarme la atención?
> Porque mis hijos ( y supongo que los vuestros), piden sus cositas en internet y las pagais vosotros. por lo que no entiendo que pueda comprarle un portatil de 800 euros y no un lingote de 20 gr.
> ...



Puedes pasarte por ejemplo por degussa con tus hijos de forma presencial y te ahorras cualquier problema, yo lo he hecho con algun amigo, ir a madrid de fiesta y una tarde pasarnos por degussa y pedirle que me comprara algo, entrar los dos y pedir un lingote cada uno, lo hacia de este modo para que me dieran recibo de ventana ya que no pasas de los 1000 euros si eran dos lingotes de 20 gramos pero comprando los dos ya te dejaban apuntado........

Que tiempos.......... la ultima vez que fue hace no mucho compre los lingotes a 718 euros jaja.

Lo de los chinos......... fuentes no oficiales hablan ya de 30.000 muertos y por eso el tema de las tres ciudades cerradas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Ene 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> +1
> 
> Y otra interesante.
> 
> ...




Vender oro de esta manera es una puta ruina, alguna de mis ultimas compras fueron por el foro mano a mano. Es un win win de manual, no se como no os animais mas.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Ene 2020)

Es por saberlo más que nada. No es mi intención darle nada a los timadores saqueadores. Pero por saber cómo funciona. Aunque me temo lo peor, tanto con las plusvalías como con que se considere donación al hijo.


----------



## jaris (25 Ene 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es por saberlo más que nada. No es mi intención darle nada a los timadores saqueadores. Pero por saber cómo funciona. Aunque me temo lo peor, tanto con las plusvalías como con que se considere donación al hijo.



por eso he hecho la pregunta, por saber lo legal y oficial, para lo no legal ya sabemos espabilarnos cada uno


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Ene 2020)

No se donde lo vi, estuve ojeando videos en twuiter y leyendo algunos comentarios, son videos que han colgado por el mismo foro.

Hay personas comentando que esto es mas grave de lo que dicen los chinos y que las muertes son por miles aunque no lo esten informando.

No se si sera verdad....... en los videos se ve a gente que caen desplomados al suelo.

De todas maneras si estaba exagerando jeje aunque igual como sea verdad lo que estan comentando nos vamos todos al otro lado.


----------



## jaris (25 Ene 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es por saberlo más que nada. No es mi intención darle nada a los timadores saqueadores. Pero por saber cómo funciona. Aunque me temo lo peor, tanto con las plusvalías como con que se considere donación al hijo.



otra forma de hacer la pregunta sería: ¿ se entera el vampiro supremo si compro una onza de oro ( en tienda y con factura) ?. porque si no se entera tampoco se enteraría si la compra mi hijo con mi targeta.


----------



## jaris (25 Ene 2020)

jaris dijo:


> otra forma de hacer la pregunta sería: ¿ se entera el vampiro supremo si compro una onza de oro ( en tienda y con factura) ?. porque si no se entera tampoco se enteraría si la compra mi hijo con mi targeta.



y se me ocurre un teercera forma de hacer el planteamiento: Si mi hijo se compra un reloj en amzon y lo pago yo con mi targeta, puesto que mi hijo no tiene un puto duro (como el 90 % de los jovenes españoles), no pasa nada, pero si se compra un coche de 20.000 euros y lo pago yo, al día siguiente el buitre supremo está preguntándole de donde ha sacado la pasta. Por lo tanto la gran pregunta sería;: ¿ a partir de cuanto dinero se molesta hacienda en investigar?


----------



## estupeharto (25 Ene 2020)

En compras a partir de 3000/año informan a hacienda creo. Pero a saber.
Y en venta supongo que sí lo registran todo.
Pero si compras no te pueden decir nada.
Es cuando vendes.
Si en la venta el titular no coincide,... donación?
Si en la venta, el titular era menor cuando compró,... donación?
Si en la venta, no hay factura de compra,..... qué valor se tiene en cuenta para tributar?
Misterios sin resolver....


----------



## Somedus (25 Ene 2020)

Si no hay factura de compra, el importe de compra es cero. Es decir, es todo plusvalía. Yo tengo alguna moneda sin factura y si me tengo que desprender de ellas, la idea es hacerlo entre particulares. Aunque la intención es que las hereden mis hijas.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (25 Ene 2020)

Fiat y eterna patada hacia adelante porke todos los politicuchos son unos manguis y bla bla bla...? 

No hay causa común entre mangantes...porke no hay un timo , sino dos. Y el atraco a mano armada a CUALQUIER ser humano del planeta, dueños de impresoras incluídos, no es el fiat, sino el Dólar.

Las impresoras locales no son más k una reedición politicamente correcta de los dictadores a dedo franquiciados por el imperialismo yankee hasta los 70 - y fin del patrón Oro -. Y a esta gentuza hay k pararle los pies. Lo pagan carísimo todos los demás.

Don't Mess With The U.S. (Financially)


----------



## esseri (25 Ene 2020)

Oro tokenizado de iniciativa privada . Otra opción de tantas, pero ilustrativa para interesados ( el sector se presume efervescente en adelante ).

En la web se puede valorar su operativa, desde compra a custodia , entrega, etc.

Obviamente, son inicios de un sector k habrá k ver hasta dónde llega en honestidad , privacidad , localización - éstos están en NY - para respaldar como merece una administración blockchain transparente frente al usuario y una liquidez más ágil respecto al físico puro y duro. Resumiendo : Hasta dónde pueden optimizar el producto y minimizar el riesgo obvio de contraparte. Anuncian créditos con el metal como colateral ...y lo más sencillo del mundo, aunque no lo veo, serían emisiones de tarjetas para ejecutar los tokens atesorados en compras fiat, cuestión k se presume absolutamente sencilla en una empresa regulada y mainstream.

En fin...una carrera k irá mejorando el uso de privado del metal como ahorro y modo de pago conforme se van añadiendo más propuestas al sector. Ya es un paso para "militar" unilateralmente en una economía metalera, k no es mala opción a valorar.

*Tradewind Markets - Modernizing the trading, ownership and utility of gold.*

Para un entendimiento general más cómodo o un primer paso, aquí su puesta de largo en Kitco hace un par de meses :

**


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Ene 2020)

Viendo como sigue lo del coronavirus no seria ninguna tonteria ir el lunes a por reservas de agua, zumos, latas de comida.......

Igual pronto podeis cambiarlas por onzas de oro.........

No es ninguna tonteria, la probabilidad 0 no existe.......... yo estuve el viernes comprando y el lunes volvere..........

Ademas me voy a entretener llenando un par de casas de comida, asi no me aburro y echo la semana, si se pusieran las cosas muy feas en la ciudad me largo ( si me dejan ) a una casa en un entorno menos poblado, pienso que alli seria mas facil pasar la epidemia.

Llevo un par de dias viendo videos y comentarios no oficiales y acojona, ademas han cortado ya el internet en una ciudad entera para que no se pueda difundir nada......


----------



## Silver94 (26 Ene 2020)

En 2002 hubo una epidemia que mató a 700 personas em todo el mundo. Estan dando más el coñazo ahora que han muerto 40, que en 2002.

Veo demasiado alarmismo con el tema.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Ene 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> En 2002 hubo una epidemia que mató a 700 personas em todo el mundo. Estan dando más el coñazo ahora que han muerto 40, que en 2002.
> 
> Veo demasiado alarmismo con el tema.



....cuidado, que estos te banean....


----------



## Corcho (26 Ene 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Viendo como sigue lo del coronavirus no seria ninguna tonteria ir el lunes a por reservas de agua, zumos, latas de comida.......
> 
> Igual pronto podeis cambiarlas por onzas de oro.........
> 
> ...



Iba a decir que parece que tuvieras todos l tiempo del mundo y no trabajases...luego vi tu nick


----------



## timi (26 Ene 2020)

dejo esto

Physical Gold is Eternal - Paper Gold is Ephemeral | GoldBroker.com

nos vamos a 1700 $ onza ,,, tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## FranMen (26 Ene 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> En 2002 hubo una epidemia que mató a 700 personas em todo el mundo. Estan dando más el coñazo ahora que han muerto 40, que en 2002.
> 
> Veo demasiado alarmismo con el tema.



Que alegría me das, ya se ha controlado y sólo han muerto 40


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Ene 2020)

Neuheiten

Swissmint acuña la moneda de oro más pequeña hasta la fecha. Tiene un diámetro de 2,96 mm y pesa 0,063 gr. de oro puro.


----------



## esseri (26 Ene 2020)

Este tipo , pese a los jetos, colorines y el titular cataclísimico, es bastante pausado y didáctico en sus exposiciones.

Aquí, la broma de las repos, paso a paso... seguida de entrevista completa con el invitado.


----------



## Silver94 (26 Ene 2020)

Tambien en 2002 hubo casi ocho mil infectados. Asi que las mil camas no parecr tan exagerado. Que no se lo que puede pasar, y es bueno prevenir y estar al loro, pero me acuerdo del mismo virus en 2002, de la gripe aviar, de la crisis del ébola y tantas otras catastrofes para la salud que quedaron en nada o casi nada.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Ene 2020)

Mueren más hombres por suicidio en el mundo, por culpa de la viogen de europeistán, y nadie dice nada.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Ene 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Tambien en 2002 hubo casi ocho mil infectados. Asi que las mil camas no parecr tan exagerado. Que no se lo que puede pasar, y es bueno prevenir y estar al loro, pero me acuerdo del mismo virus en 2002, de la gripe aviar, de la crisis del ébola y tantas otras catastrofes para la salud que quedaron en nada o casi nada.




Con lo de la gripe aviar nos podriamos haber forrado de haber sabido ciertas cosas......

Desde que paso eso no pueden entrar pajaros africanos a Europa sin 10.000 permisos.

Esto significa que ciertos pajarillos que en esos dias llegaban a tropel por toda Europa, por ejemplo canarios de mozambique, negritos de bolivia, xanthogastras, cardenalitos................. pasaron de valer 5 o 6 euros a valer de 60 a 500 euros el pajarraco segun la especie.............

Con todas estas historias siempre hay oportunidades de forrarse, lo complicado es poder verlo incluso aunque este en tu sector la oportunidad.


----------



## Jebediah (26 Ene 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Tambien en 2002 hubo casi ocho mil infectados. Asi que las mil camas no parecr tan exagerado. Que no se lo que puede pasar, y es bueno prevenir y estar al loro, pero me acuerdo del mismo virus en 2002, de la gripe aviar, de la crisis del ébola y tantas otras catastrofes para la salud que quedaron en nada o casi nada.



¿Tú le darías al botón de la alarma de incendios cuando ya se haya quemado toda la planta o cuando ves un fuego que no puedes apagar? Si es que mueren 700 personas y se dice que no fue pa' tanto, ¿Qué quieres que empecemos a cerrar las ciudades y a buscar posibles vacunas cuando haya 1M de infectados?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Ene 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Neuheiten
> 
> Swissmint acuña la moneda de oro más pequeña hasta la fecha. Tiene un diámetro de 2,96 mm y pesa 0,063 gr. de oro puro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 221262



¿Menos de 3 mm?, eso es para metértelo en la muela ¿no?.


----------



## Silver94 (26 Ene 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Tú le darías al botón de la alarma de incendios cuando ya se haya quemado toda la planta o cuando ves un fuego que no puedes apagar? Si es que mueren 700 personas y se dice que no fue pa' tanto, ¿Qué quieres que empecemos a cerrar las ciudades y a buscar posibles vacunas cuando haya 1M de infectados?



No digo que no se tomen precauciones, digo que a los medios les viene bien exagerarlo todo. Y como opinión personal, en dos meses ni nos acordaremos. Recuerdo leer cosas parecidas con el ébola, parecia el fin del mu do y mira.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (27 Ene 2020)

Tengo un buen amigo residiendo en China con su familia desde hace quince años. Le he preguntado y me dice por guasap lo siguiente:

"A las12:30 horas (local) del 27 de enero, los fallecidos son 80 y han dado de alta a 51. Los casos confirmados son 2768, y los casos sospechosos 5794."


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Ene 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Tambien en 2002 hubo casi ocho mil infectados. Asi que las mil camas no parecr tan exagerado. Que no se lo que puede pasar, y es bueno prevenir y estar al loro, pero me acuerdo del mismo virus en 2002, de la gripe aviar, de la crisis del ébola y tantas otras catastrofes para la salud que quedaron en nada o casi nada.



...No se olvide de la Gripe A (Tamiflu) y del Ebola, donde ibamos a morirt millones de veces....


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Ene 2020)

Como se dice en el foro moriremos cienes de veces...

Dejo aquí mi primer post en el foro de burbuja que es precisamente del tema de la gripe (de la gripe A en concreto que era el nombre comercial de la "nueva y peligrosa enfermedad" de hace diez años ya):

La situación de Ucraina por la gripe A es terrorifica, estado de excepcion


Spielzeug dijo:


> Hola foreros,
> 
> hace 5 años aproximadamente, estuve trabajando haciendo encuestas telefonicas para la farmaindustria (o para David Rokefeller para quien sea conspiranoico). El objetivo del estudio de mercado, realizado a nivel europeo, era ver que motiva a la gente a la hora de vacunarse. Habia muchas preguntas relacionadas con la vacuna de la gripe que, desgraciadamente, no recuerdo exactamente, salvo que se interesaban por el perfil de persona que se vacunaba de la gripe. De las preguntas que si que recuerdo porque me llamaron mucho la atencion son las siguientes:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Ene 2020)

Muchos máximos del oro, pero las mineras siguen en la mierda.


----------



## paketazo (27 Ene 2020)

El sensacionalismo es la sal de la vida...

Cuanto más alarmista sea una posibilidad o una noticia, aun que esté alejada de la realidad estadísticamente hablando, más ruido generará en la sociedad, y su eco será la comidilla de foros, tertulias, noticias de portada y discusiones de bar.

Dicho esto, y con todo el respeto que tengo a cualquier enfermedad, y a quién tiene la desgracia de sufrirla, a día de hoy empezamos a estar curados de estos alarmismos tan estacionales.

Desde la eterna guerra nuclear en tiempos de la guerra fría, hasta epidemias mundiales que dejarán las ciudades como un desierto sembrado de cadáveres.

La verdadera epidemia se llama enfermedades circulatorias, y tumores...es lo que hay.

Lo de este virus, pues sí, es algo nuevo, y más cosas nuevas que aparecerán, sobre todo en ciudades muy densamente pobladas...por suerte para todos nosotros, ya no estamos en el siglo XIX y generalmente ya hay prevención y "cura" para casi todo lo relacionado con virus.

Supongo que en unas semanas esto se calmará como en las anteriores ocasiones que mencionáis, eso espero, mientras tanto, consolémonos viendo como el oro escala hacia el olimpo, y se convierte en una de las grandes inversiones de los últimos meses.

Lo esperaba por debajo de 1500$ con cash fresco, pero me lo voy a tener que gastar en bonito del norte y anchoas de Santoña...que es otro tipo de oro que no me gusta falte en mi hogar.

Un saludo a todos, y recuerdos a @fernandojcg , a ver si se deja ver por aquí, sus aportes son apreciados, y dan vidilla al foro.


----------



## FranMen (27 Ene 2020)

La Audiencia Nacional busca 69 kilos de joyas incautadas por la Policía del caso Oro Direct


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Ene 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> La Audiencia Nacional busca 69 kilos de joyas incautadas por la Policía del caso Oro Direct



A estos les compré yo en su día. Espero que sean todas auténticas porque no comprobé ni una. Ya sé que soy gilipollas, pero de aquella no sabía mucho del asunto. Fue hace más de diez años. Tenían una pinta excelente, eso sí.

Espero que no me hayan tangado. Lo sabré cuando vaya a sobornar al agente de aduanas que me impida entrar en Rusia cuando llegue el apocalipsis zombi-feminista.


----------



## kikepm (28 Ene 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> La Audiencia Nacional busca 69 kilos de joyas incautadas por la Policía del caso Oro Direct



Joder, los criminales y corruptos son los que intervinieron a la empresa.

Estos putos subnormales basan la acusación en informes de la agencia tributaria que afirman que la rentabilidad declarada de Oro Direct es inferior a la real. Pero ni una puta prueba, y si informes en contra de la opinión de la AT que manejan rentabilidades del orden del 1-3%, declaradas por la empresa y en línea con las del sector.


Quien se crea que el estado es otra cosa que una banda de ladrones bien organizados, que se lo haga mirar.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ene 2020)

Hola, paketazo: Pues, atendiendo al Correo, me he pasado por el hilo y he visto tu comentario y ya sabes que SIEMPRE me han resultado interesantes tus opiniones, al igual que las de algunos otros conforeros, como por ejemplo kikepm.

Yo ando por mi Blog en Rankia y me va bien por allí. No es tan dinámico como lo era este hilo, pero bueno el personal es bastante mejor en sus "formas", ya me entiendes...

Respecto al actual Coronavirus decirte que, curiosamente, es en un 80% genéticamente idéntico al Virus del SARS, lo que podría hacernos plantear que no fuera una evolución del mismo. Y eso es lo que más me "mosquea"... ¿No se les habrá escapado de un laboratorio de experimentación? Te recuerdo que el SARS también apareció repentinamente allá por el 2002/2003 en la región china de Cantón... Y las "excusas" que se están dando para "explicar" su aparición recuerdan las que se utilizaron por aquél entonces: cambiamos el gato de civeta por la serpiente actual y ambos comprados en un mercado...

En fin, no hace tantos años que tuvimos el Zika, ¿recuerdas? Incluso lo debatimos ampliamente en este hilo y ya ves en qué ha quedado... No sé, paketazo, pero da cierto repelús observar ciertas enfermedades y cómo aparecieron de un día para otro... Los pájaros cogían la "gripe", las vacas se volvían "locas", etc. Y todavía tengo muy presente cómo apareció la llamada "Gripe Española" y sus terribles efectos finalizada la 1ª Guerra Mundial.

Y en el Oro ya ves cómo se cumplió mi "pronóstico" de que iba a superar los $1600, pero con un mes de atraso... Sigo pensando que este año tocará sus máximos y hasta es posible que los supere. Yo ya NO compro Oro, porque a estos precios ya NO me interesa. Afortunadamente, aproveche bien los últimos 3 años, aunque ya sabes que yo soy más "platero" y ha sido en ese MP donde he vuelto a cargar de nuevo. Creo que la Plata está en una zona muy interesante para volver a tener un tirón alcista.

Por cierto, NO todo lo que reluce es Oro, y me has citado un par de productos pesqueros que nos dan la razón. Otra forma muy interesante de "invertir".

Bueno, paketazo, recibe un fuerte abrazo y un saludo al resto de colegas del foro.


----------



## bondiappcc (28 Ene 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> La Audiencia Nacional busca 69 kilos de joyas incautadas por la Policía del caso Oro Direct



Me huelo que alguien se ha llevado un par de alegrías a casa.

Si al final el asunto queda en nada o en "casi nada", ¡vaya chasco!


----------



## paco908 (28 Ene 2020)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: Pues, atendiendo al Correo, me he pasado por el hilo y he visto tu comentario y ya sabes que SIEMPRE me han resultado interesantes tus opiniones, al igual que las de algunos otros conforeros, como por ejemplo kikepm.
> 
> Yo ando por mi Blog en Rankia y me va bien por allí. No es tan dinámico como lo era este hilo, pero bueno el personal es bastante mejor en sus "formas", ya me entiendes...
> 
> ...



Buenos días, Fernando. Se te echa en falta. Saludos


----------



## L'omertá (28 Ene 2020)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: Pues, atendiendo al Correo, me he pasado por el hilo y he visto tu comentario y ya sabes que SIEMPRE me han resultado interesantes tus opiniones, al igual que las de algunos otros conforeros, como por ejemplo kikepm.
> 
> Yo ando por mi Blog en Rankia y me va bien por allí. No es tan dinámico como lo era este hilo, pero bueno el personal es bastante mejor en sus "formas", ya me entiendes...
> 
> ...



Un abrazo tío, me alegra verte.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ene 2020)

Me consta, paraíso fiscal, y todavía sigo recibiendo correspondencia en esta web. Es posible que de forma esporádica haga algún comentario.

Un abrazo.


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2020)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Me consta, paraíso fiscal, y todavía sigo recibiendo correspondencia en esta web. Es posible que de forma esporádica haga algún comentario.
> 
> Un abrazo.



Sep, sube un tag a cuenta de la puta de tu madre , corre... 

Pero a ver, maricona... cómo no vas a hacer comentarios si en tu covacha de Rankia no quotean ya tus links ni por misericordia a la tercera edá ( ni promocionando el crypto-oro de ciencia ficción k querías marginar aquí - bueno, no éso, sino el aporte de un tercero k robe protagonismo a tu mente enferma ...k eres más patético...-) 

Así k por mucho lameculos k dé bola a tus pedorretas - bien se ha quejado de ellos varios de los tantos k has querido marginar con tus caprichitos - estáte listo para collejas a cada derrape. A cada uno, mamarracho. 

"Las formas", dice...todavía perdonando la vida el impresentable de putas madres en mayúsculas, marujeos psicotrópìcos de Charo premium con k si apestas pork no te duchas - k hay k estar piráo, eh ? - , menosprecio a aportes de quien no le lame el culo...en fin... La teta, k te la den en casa, si te awantan, k ya lo dudo...y si no, al psicólogo,analfabeto con ínfulas.

Entre link y link "iluminaóres" y hasta tu "sesudo" "estudio" "de impacto mundial" "para mañaaanaaa" , paladeas los aportes del personal y listo...como todo diox, k aquí sin estar tú por medio , los insultos brillan por su ausencia , baboso, por más k vengas ahora de perrito desvalido k no ha roto un plato y haciéndote el víctima, como buena mariconchi k recibe taza y media de lo suyo. Y si no, se te pone en tu sitito tal cual, k para sonrojarte a tí no hace falta inventar madres putas, falta de duchas ni ciencias ficciones, tarado de mierda. Con tu bochornoso desparrame psicoemocional , hay paleta de color para diez murales y mil posts.

Toma nota.


----------



## marquen2303 (28 Ene 2020)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Me consta, paraíso fiscal, y todavía sigo recibiendo correspondencia en esta web. Es posible que de forma esporádica haga algún comentario.
> 
> Un abrazo.



Esperamos esos comentarios Fernando!! La realidad es muy dificil de entender y somos muchos los que te leemos con atención. Esta claro que no hace falta que respondas a todos los comentarios porque eso conlleva mucho tiempo y energía.


----------



## Muttley (28 Ene 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Sep, sube un tag a cuenta de la puta de tu madre , corre...
> 
> Pero a ver, maricona... cómo no vas a hacer comentarios si en tu covacha de Rankia no quotean ya tus links ni por misericordia a la tercera edá ( ni promocionando el crypto-oro de ciencia ficción k querías marginar aquí - bueno, no éso, sino el aporte de un tercero k robe protagonismo a tu mente enferma ...k eres más patético...-)
> 
> ...



Permíteme decirte que creo que aquí no has estado acertado.
Ni siquiera me ha parecido que te haya mencionado en su mensaje. Con lo que no es por alusiones.
Si no te gusta leer a Fernando no lo leas, ignórale y no respondas sus mensajes. Fin.
Y si quieres decirle todo lo que has escrito, lo puedes hacer por privado o quedáis en la calle para discutirlo a tortazos.
Esto no es la guardería o veteranos y no creo que nadie de los que os leemos tome partido de forma personal por unos u otros, que al final aquí no nos conocemos de nada.
Lo peor es que a mi me gusta (mucho) leeros a ambos y sinceramente no sé porque hay que elegir entre uno y otro (bando). Yo no estoy aquí para posicionarme sino para aprender y leer distintos puntos de vista, que si todos opinaran como Fernando sería todo aburridísimo.
Y lo de los tags....por favor. Que somos "mayorcitos" y no debieran servir para más que arrancar una sonrisilla, como los comentarios de "Cachitos"...pero desde luego para nada más.


----------



## CaraCortada (28 Ene 2020)

Me uno a las peticiones a D. Fernando para que siga contribuyendo a este hilo ya que es el alma del mismo.


----------



## Higadillas (28 Ene 2020)

El ostión a la plata es monumental. A ver cómo cierra


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Ene 2020)

Siguen surgiendo iniciativas para volver a usar el oro como dinero. Aparte de las ya mencionadas criptos redimibles en oro que están sacando diferentes iniciativas privadas, dejo aquí otra iniciativa, esta es en formato papel redimible. Sirve para pequeñas transacciones en el estado de Utah que recientemente aprobó una ley para que el oro y la plata fueran de nuevo moneda de curso legal:



GoldBack.com
Pone la página que es aceptado en un 40% de los comercios locales...

A Utah se le va a sumar el estado de Mississippi con una ley similar respecto a los metales:
Mississippi Bill Would Remove Barrier to Use of Gold and Silver as Money | | Tenth Amendment Center Blog

El posible uso del oro como dinero para hacer transacciones cotidianas creo que va a hacer aumentar la demanda si es percibida como una alternativa realista frente al dólar de la fed. Sea en formato cripto o en formato papel es indiferente.

En Utah prácticamente te puedes desconectar del fiat estatal si realmente es aceptado en suficientes comercios y puedes pagar los impuestos en metales. Si se populariza va a ser un duro golpe para el Fiat. El pago de impuestos en fiat estatal es lo que genera la demanda artificial que hace que éste tenga precio frente al resto de bienes y no valga 0. Si no hace falta fiat para pagar impuestos, esa demanda desaparece...


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Permíteme decirte que creo que aquí no has estado acertado.
> Ni siquiera me ha parecido que te haya mencionado en su mensaje. Con lo que no es por alusiones.
> Si no te gusta leer a Fernando no lo leas, ignórale y no respondas sus mensajes. Fin.
> Y si quieres decirle todo lo que has escrito, lo puedes hacer por privado o quedáis en la calle para discutirlo a tortazos.
> ...



Es k el k lo ve desde el plano personal eres tú, y ahí está el desacierto. A mí me la suda si los posts de ese mierdoso los escribe un gato bailando en un teclado. Lo de los tags, iwalmente...dan la medida de un piráo y una maricona censora de mucho cuidáo k intenta cohibir a quien no le baila el awa. Boikoteando el curro de un forero a traición k hay k ser bicharraco y mal nacido - por cierto, un forero a quien muchos de quienes se callaron ante la encerrona bochornosa k le montó el mierda éste, han agradecido sus servicios y trato impecable en los hilos de metales - insultando, cizañando, intentando cohibir líneas de opinión para luego defenderlas él, como un crío de teta enfurruñáo...pero ké es ésto ? En la primeras k tuve con el tonto éste, me baneó POR PONERME A SU ALTURA Y OLÉ , pero para intentar marginatme, a mi vuelta, anduvo largando por el foro k "desde k se alineaba en ciertos postulados con Podemos, mandaban CMs ...*A POR ÉL !!!* "  JOJOJO !!!... k vamos, k encima el piráo hasta se lo cree ! Tú te crees k el personal entra aquí a k un mamarracho te salga con esos percales de quinta dimensión ? Aquí personas son todos y cada uno y sus chorradas a pocos , más bien a ninguno, hay k awantárselas ...el k le quiera echar tragaderas, allá él. Pero mi opción, Y POR PURO ABURRIMIENTO DE AÑOS, no es , ni la va a ser más.

Este es un hilo DE ORO y son AÑOS perdiendo gente valiosa en el hilo para el narcisismo de un cateto acomplejáo k para más inri, aporta 4 putos links mal paridos. Insultando - éso es lo de menos , es más , sólo aclara publicamente el paño del mamarracho - pero iwalmente con mierdas sibilinas k incomodan a gente mil veces más discreta o correcta k yo , k no entra a un foro a k le pinte la cara un cateto pagado de sí mismo como éste. De hecho continuamente han incomodado a ciento y la madre en todos estos años, erosionando aportes mientras el bobo éste y cuatro lameojales encima se descojonaban...k vaya tela, eh ? Se diga o no, lo ha visto todo diox y hasta lo han resaltado varios foreros, todos ellos sin un puto insulto, k se han largado por no entrar en porquerías ni perder los papeles. Pues bien, esos foreros, un huevo de ellos...no escriben más. Escribe el tonto éste sus links, y sus bobadas de "contactos por todo el mundo" k al final son parientes de vacaciones  o informes "top secret" más clasificáos k los de la NASA.

Bastante agradecido tenía k estar el paleto éste de k esos foreros se pasaran por aquí y el hilo se enriqueciera...k si no, estaría ésto como su puto blog para párvulos de Rankia, a dos putas velas. Si está enfermo, se deja correr , por discreción y CIERTA cordialidá elemental , una, dos , tres veces , no cincuenta ...pero ya encima descojonarse y olé ?...venga hombre, k le awante su puta madre !...y ahora, claro, de victimita delicada , celosa de "las formas"...si es keeee,,,,

Por mi parte...cada derrapada...POR TRES: Y k no se queje, k entre madres putas y otros desbarres, aún se le ha dejado correr k vaya a Rankia a poner el hilo y su "gentuza" a la altura de la mierda ( y ni diox le siguió el patético marujeo , cómo iba a ser de otro modo...pero weno, si es k éste vive en su pedrada ) sin plantarse allí sin medio insulto y dejarlo a la altura k merece. Así k más le valdría, iwal k aquí, saber apreciar lo bueno k tiene a mano.

Respeta ...o colleja doble. Simple. Putas madres y la puta k lo parió a él. Para un elemento así...ni una puta mierda más.


----------



## Me_opongo (28 Ene 2020)

Gracias por la noticia. No deja de ser curiosa e interesante, pero yo aún no salgo de mi asombro.

Cuando más se estaban aireado, (ya que hablar de información hoy en día es pedir peras al olmo), las realidades, suposiciones, noticias, rumores y hasta las magufadas sobre el Coronavirus de Wuhan, parecía que el oro y la plata se empezaban a comportar intensamente como "el valor refugio" que al menos yo daba por sentado después de tanto leer por aquí y por allá.

Pero se me ha hecho breve como un suspiro, y más teniendo en cuenta que el problema del coronavirus, de momento y desinformen lo que desinformen, no puede estar haciendo otra cosa que empeorar. Y no linealmente sino exponencialmente.

Que el precio de los MP's está manipulado, yo creo que claramente lo está, pero con el mini-pánico que se vio nitidamente en las bolsas, parece que debería haberse saltado un poco más esa manipulación, más intensamente y más tiempo. Parece que incluso los inversores que no invierten en MP's, tienen grabado a fuego "lo del valor refugio" tanto como el axioma/dogma de que "diversificar es bueno, vital y necesario".

Parecía que al menos sí no mirabas con mucho detalle que "todo el mundo" estaba vendiendo "todo" y comprando "nada". Luego parecía que MP's y sus mineras pegaban el salto a la fama, y de repente, bolsas alegres como si nada y los refugios perdiendo lo ganado y más de paso. Las mineras, peor. 

El oro es discutible, ya que había subido bastante y a saber qué pasará con él estos próximos días o meses. 
La plata me fijo menos, pero el estacazo es tal, que no pasa inadvertido. Quizás yo lo veo exagerado y no es tanto, y no me debo olvidar que son valores para considerar en el largo plazo y no en lo que hagan en unas pocas horas o días. 

Puede que la excepción, han sido las biotecnológicas, farmacéuticas y de ese tipo. Aparecían noticias tentadoras por todas partes y había unas subidas de alucinar en muchísimas de ellas. Creo que al final, no tanta subida tremenda como montaña rusa tremenda. Muchos, los más acertados yo los que acertaron o supieron entrar y salir en el momento adecuado, habrán ganado un pastón, y muchos habrán quedado pillados en muchos de estos valores con la única esperanza de malvender con buenas pérdidas, o seguir pillados quizás unos buenos añitos. Stop's bien puestos aparte, claro. 

Los que lleváis años invirtiendo... 
¿Exagero?. 
¿Esto es similar a lo sucedido ya con anterioridad en casos similares?. 
¿La gente que invierte, realmente no invierte sino que especula masivamente?. 
¿La gente tenemos memoria de pez?. ¿Susto dos minutos y al tercero a seguir con lo mismo como si el escenario fuese el mismo?. 
¿Le habéis pegado a las biotecnológicas?. 

Perdón por la matraca, pero si alguien quiere comentar algo me vendrá bien, porque me he quedado un poco sorprendido. 

Saludos. 



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Lástima que no exista un botón "Me repugna" al igual que existe el "Zanx" para que la mayoría pudiera expresarle su desacuerdo a este listo corrompe-gramática que entra aquí dando coces cual rebuznador irrespetuoso.
> 
> Antes te leía con cierta curiosidad, pero tu actitud me empieza a dar bastante asco. Te veía un tío inteligente, ahora más bien un ser ruin que no para de arremeter contra otras personas bastante más íntegras y educadas de lo que tu demuestras actuando así.
> 
> ...




Baya, no melosperaba !...Lameculos premium se da por aludido. Buenos chistes te has cascáo tú ó el comemierdas del timi -k por cierto, me dijo k me diera por jodido la primera vez k contradije al tontoloswevos al k se la chupáis - a cuenta de foreros k habeis chuleáo y margináo en el hilo...ké pasa ? Se os ha acabáo la juerga, palmo y medio ? Ahora resulta k foreros perfectamente correctos son "sensibleros k se enfadan" y la indignadita eres tú ?

Por cierto, para ésa aportación al hilo en meses, corasón ...podías ahorrarte el Pitxicoanálisis de todo a 100 . Porke casi k me quedo con mi aversión a la ducha.  Aunke valiente aportación, todo sea dicho. Y otra : ni hilo propio ni poyas ...los hilos no son de nahide, memo...son de los k los visitan y conforman...en realidá es muy sencillo por complicado k resulte para memos como vosotros.

En fin...véte royéndolo y apetxugando, maifrén. C,est la vie.


----------



## Me_opongo (28 Ene 2020)

Gracias, Caballero sin espada.

Me gusta tu visión "de la jugada".

Quizás hay algo en lo que sin tener muchos datos ni conocimientos, creo que has allanado demasiado.

Parece que hay un consenso de que la economía mundial está globalizada, que es muy interdependiente, delicada...

¿Has visto la caída del precio del barril de petróleo durante un mes?. Por poner un ejemplo. Y esta vez no es especulativo o miedoso porque han matado a una persona en el Globo. 

Creo que lo que no hay ahora son datos, muchos de los que se proporcionarán solo anualmente.

China importa 10 millones de barriles al día.
Desde hace unos días, ¿qué estarán importando?. Supongo que la mitad o menos. 

Tampoco sé si la mitad o menos de los millones y millones de chinos productivos, exportadores y consumidores están desde hace días encerrados en casa. Ni ir a trabajar. Y consumiendo solo comida, electricidad, gas. Algo mínimo. Lo básico. 

El gasto sanitario no debe ser poca cosa. 

Si todo va como dicen o mejor, en un par de meses, tres o cuatro, todo debería ser normal de nuevo.

Pero es que esta anomalía está sucediendo en la segunda economía mundial. Y no va a terminar mañana por la mañana. 

Así que yo creo que no será cosa solo del PIB chino, cuando los datos salgan a la luz, creo que la economía mundial estará bastante más jodida que cuando nos tomamos las 12 uvas hace poco.

Creo que los números vendrán después, pero que la economía general debe estar resintiéndose ya, ahora.

Y el oro, espero que en eso no te equivoques y que simplemente esté siguiendo su camino.
Siempre se dice que su precio está íntimamente relacionado con el petróleo.
Parece que las temporadas que estaba caro el petróleo, al precio del oro no le iba especialmente bien.
Ahora un mes de rampa descendente y profunda, y no parece que funcione en sentido contrario.

Seguramente tengas razón en todo, pero yo veo un reloj con la maquinaria algo loca y tocada.

Gracias!.
Saludos. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2020)

No se ponga usték muy serio...k ésto no lo es. 

Los tags son todos hacia gente k por temática, disensión o simple talento/protagonismo mal digerido, se le va de madre al Doctor Link.  Por cierto...no he leído un solo insulto de ninguno de ellos hacia NADIE en el hilo. Ni uno. Pero el mierda y sus matronas no quieren k escriban...k caprichosillas estas niñas, no ?

En fin...a ver si el analfabeto ilustráo éste deja de mandar chachas y el hilo welve on topìk. En el mes largo sin el comemierdas, lo ha estado. Supongo k debe molestar.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ene 2020)

Hola, paraisofiscal: NO te hagas "mala sangre" y pasa de él. Yo lo tengo en el ignore, al igual que a unos cuantos, y me la pela lo que pueda decir de mí, total NO ME ENTERO. ¡Que se joda! Ya sabes que me gusta mucho Quevedo y éste dejo esto "La envidia va tan flaca y amarilla porque muerde y no come"... ¿Para qué añadir nada más? En la vida hay "niveles" y ponerse a semejante "altura" sería de necios.

Por supuesto, escribiré por aquí las veces que me salga de los Huevos y para algo soy el creador de este hilo. Aunque, como ya apunté, ahora ando por Rankia y me va bien por allí. Evidentemente, es otro formato y enfocado a las Finanzas, así que NO tiene el dinamismo que tenía este hilo en sus buenos tiempos, pero al menos existe una MODERACIÓN y EDUCACIÓN.

Un abrazo.


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2020)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paraisofiscal: NO te hagas "mala sangre" y pasa de él. Yo lo tengo en el ignore, al igual que a unos cuantos, y me la pela lo que pueda decir de mí, total NO ME ENTERO. ¡Que se joda! Ya sabes que me gusta mucho Quevedo y éste dejo esto "La envidia va tan flaca y amarilla porque muerde y no come"... ¿Para qué añadir nada más? En la vida hay "niveles" y ponerse a semejante "altura" sería de necios.
> 
> Por supuesto, escribiré por aquí las veces que me salga de los Huevos y para algo soy el creador de este hilo. Aunque, como ya apunté, ahora ando por Rankia y me va bien por allí. Evidentemente, es otro formato y enfocado a las Finanzas, así que NO tiene el dinamismo que tenía este hilo en sus buenos tiempos, pero al menos existe una MODERACIÓN y EDUCACIÓN.
> 
> Un abrazo.



JOJOJO !!!...   Pero vamos a ver, escapáo , escapadísimo de órbita...pero quién ? , no yo, alguien, cualquiera...quién kojonex te va a tener envidia A TÍ ? DE KÉ se puede tener envidia a un analfabeto k no sabe ni conjugar un puto presente de indicativo y va de premio Nobel por la vida, subnormal ? No te cabe en la cabeza siquiera la posibilidá de k seas un impresentable y el personal , uno, tras otro, tras otro...responda a unas mamarrachadas inaceptables, bobo ? Qué esperas ? Que se callen TODOS ? Son TODOS del Mossad anti-podemos ? Cada dos meses te sueltan una Matahari ?

Todos los sonrojantes capítulos de tus andanzas k posteo,k con uno solo ya conformarían un perfil digno de galeno, son CIERTOS...los ha leído aquí TODO DIOS. No hacen falta duchas imposibles , madres putas ni manotazos en el aire...así k te jodes y los roes. Eres un puto chiste de persona...de personaje... y tu autoseducción es parte de tu atrofia mental, nada más. Y éso es una enfermedá, doctor Link. Creer k los demás te envidien, si es k te lo crees, k tú realmente eres capaz, también.

Bueno...al tema...ya ha desclasificáo la CIA alguno de tus "hestudios secretos" y nos vas a ilustrar... o sólo vienes a montar el diario de Patricia con tus coristas? Hace frío en Rankia ? No comentan tus links ?

"moderación y educación"...dice, el "putamadre" a voz en grito cual niñata meada en las bragas...  k por ir de bocachancli, ha acabáo sorbiendo poya a dos carrillos, mira tú por dónde. Le enseñas ese post-alarido a un psikiatra y te cuela en la fila ipsofacto, vamos... el tontolaba ahí, berreando , solo e histérico, contra un "ente" en internék. Menúa pedrada.

En fin...ten cuidáo al bajar la basura, k está gobernando Podemas y lo mismo han reforzado la persecución a referentes Geopolíticos globales como tú...vigila esos arbustos y esas sombras...

Si ej keee....NI INVENTÁO...Diseñas un retarded...y no te sale un bufón así ...no te sale !!! 

p.d. y para k cunda algo en el hilo...llévate esto a Rankia, tontín,ahora k eres paladín del "ridículo" Oro crypto ( por cierto, ya le has agradecido a Spielzeug su generosa donación de conocimientos ? ). Pero avísales de k es ciencia ficción, eh ? A ver si vas a confundir a las ignorantes masas k tutelas en su existencia entre tinieblas 



More Than 77 Crypto Projects Claim to Be Backed by Physical Gold – After 30 Failed - Bitcoin News

Hala, venga...véte a currarte ese Pulitzer...

Un havrassso.


----------



## Impactrueno (28 Ene 2020)

esseri dijo:


> JOJOJO !!!...   Pero vamos a ver, escapáo , escapadísimo de órbita...pero quién ? , no yo, alguien, cualquiera...quién kojonex te va a tener envidia A TÍ ? DE KÉ se puede tener envidia a un analfabeto k no sabe ni conjugar un puto presente de indicativo y va de premio Nobel por la vida, subnormal ? No te cabe en la cabeza siquiera la posibilidá de k seas un impresentable y el personal , uno, tras otro, tras otro...responda a unas mamarrachadas inaceptables, bobo ? Qué esperas ? Que se callen TODOS ? Son TODOS del Mossad anti-podemos ? Cada dos meses te sueltan una Matahari ?
> 
> Todos los sonrojantes capítulos de tus andanzas k posteo,k con uno solo ya conformarían un perfil digno de galeno, son CIERTOS...los ha leído aquí TODO DIOS. No hacen falta duchas imposibles , madres putas ni manotazos en el aire...así k te jodes y los roes. Eres un puto chiste de persona...de personaje... y tu autoseducción es parte de tu atrofia mental, nada más. Y éso es una enfermedá, doctor Link.
> 
> ...



Al ignore por cansino y perretoso. Pareces un parvulario macho. Sin acritud.


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2020)

Pues no sobraba ponerle una velita a la señora...


*Which Judy Shelton will the Fed get? Gold standard advocate or Trump defender?*

"...En 2012 , escribió que el punto final para sus reformas deseadas podría ser un "Banco Universal de Reserva de Oro". Esta institución "tendría el potencial de convertirse en una especie de autoridad monetaria global".

Ella no ha explicado todos los detalles, pero aquí están los conceptos básicos: el “UGRB estaría listo para comprar o vender su propia obligación financiera, un instrumento que vincula el valor de la 'uni', llamémoslo, a un peso específico de oro GC00, -0,30% "."


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Ene 2020)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por supuesto, escribiré por aquí las veces que me salga de los Huevos y para algo soy el creador de este hilo. Aunque, como ya apunté, ahora ando por Rankia y me va bien por allí.





Ya dijo varias veces que no iba a volver por aqui pero como yo pronostique era falso que se fuera a ir para siempre, una y otra vez vuelve, es lo que tiene estar aburrido y que no te haga ni puto caso nadie en el blog ese que dice que le va tan magnificamente bien..........


Si tuviera honor y principios, no habria vuelto despues de decir que dejaria de escribir para siempre aqui.

Pero ni honor ni educacion, cada vez que entra es para insultar y soltar improperios.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Ene 2020)

esseri dijo:


> No se ponga usték muy serio...k ésto no lo es.
> 
> Los tags son todos hacia gente k por temática, disensión o simple talento/protagonismo mal digerido, se le va de madre al Doctor Link.  Por cierto...no he leído un solo insulto de ninguno de ellos hacia NADIE en el hilo. Ni uno. Pero el mierda y sus matronas no quieren k escriban...k caprichosillas estas niñas, no ?
> 
> En fin...a ver si el analfabeto ilustráo éste deja de mandar chachas y el hilo welve on topìk. En el mes largo sin el comemierdas, lo ha estado. Supongo k debe molestar.




Bueno yo si habre soltado alguno............

A mi lo que me jode es que un tio que no tiene oro venga a dar lecciones sobre metales...........

Ya lo dije en su dia, este que venia dando lecciones sobre la compra de metales el unico metal que tiene es el titanio de sus protesis............

Durante una epoca cuando empece a comprar oro en forma continua y descubri el foro me estuve fiando de algunas gilipolleces que soltaban algunos sobre predicciones de subidas y bajadas, al final me di cuenta de que no tenian ni puta idea y que era mejor no hacerles ni puto caso.


----------



## timi (29 Ene 2020)

esta semana toca reunión de la fed no?

es como si cada vez les costara mas tirar el precio del oro abajo y esta vez se han centrado en la plata,,,,,


----------



## paco908 (29 Ene 2020)

Buenos días.
Como pueden comprobar escribo poco y mal. Estoy aprendiendo SIEMPRE. Y ante todo, siempre pongo el RESPETO y las BUENAS MANERAS cuando escribo, sea respondiendo o no.

Tal como nos expresamos damos a conocer nuestra personalidad, carácter, empatía, educación, etc.

A buen entendedor, .... pocas palabras bastan.

Estamos aquí o para enseñar o para aprender (cambios de parecer), nada más.

Por favor, RESPETO y BUENAS FORMAS.

Saludos


----------



## Berciano230 (29 Ene 2020)

Buenos días a todos. Me alegro de volver a leerte Fernando.


----------



## paketazo (29 Ene 2020)

paco908 dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Como pueden comprobar escribo poco y mal. Estoy aprendiendo SIEMPRE. Y ante todo, siempre pongo el RESPETO y las BUENAS MANERAS cuando escribo, sea respondiendo o no.
> 
> Tal como nos expresamos damos a conocer nuestra personalidad, carácter, empatía, educación, etc.
> ...



Lo más grave de todas estas tonterías de criticar, acusar, insultar y demás perdidas de tiempo propio y ajeno, es que todos y cada uno de nosotros posee un potencial, una capacidad de asimilar y de enseñar enorme.

¿qué estamos haciendo mal?

Puedo entender una reyerta en una situación de escasos recursos y muchos individuos...ojo, puedo entenderla pero no compartirla, ya que muchas mentes piensan más y mejor que una sola...la evolución de la sociedad avala mis letras.

¿entonces qué nos motiva a discutir por motivos absurdos y ajenos a nuestra naturaleza más esencial y necesaria?

Hace años escribí que un objeto, idea, situación cobra valor o lo pierde en función de los deseos que provoca en terceros.

Una mujer hermosa, un lingote de oro, un deportivo, una mansión a pie de playa, un plato de marisco...uno lo posee, otros lo desean, eso es el inicio del conflicto en base a la envidia, codicia, y demás bellas palabras que se asocian no solo al hombre si no a casi todo el reino animal.

¿qué nos lleva a los foreros a discutir sobre sucesos que no controlamos hasta el punto de insultar, faltar al respeto, ignorar...?

¿envidia?

Esto no es viable, pues sería absurdo envidiar ser poseedor de la razón absoluta, cuando no existe dicha razón, ya que esta depende de la relatividad de los sucesos y su constante cambio.

¿pretender que otras personalidades diferentes a la nuestras sean afines?

Si todos pensáramos del mismo modo, sería absurdo crear un foro de debate, pues no habría evolución de ideas, ni necesidad de réplica...sería un lugar de culto propio cuya finalidad real se basaría en perder el tiempo.

¿instintos de supremacía, aprobación, aliento...?

podría ser un motivo que justifique en parte el ataque personal, ya que el ser humano es afín a destruir lo ajeno para valorar mas lo propio.

Si hago que la idea de otro individuo sucumba frente a la mía mediante cualquier artimaña, yo obtendré más aprobación social, y por consiguiente mis palabras tendrán mayor valor y repercusión, con lo que obtendré en cierta medida más poder.

Esto último es lo que hoy en día se denomina "influencer" o como se escriba, y busca obtener la mirada ajena mediante pensamientos y posiciones que llaman la atención de muy diferente modo.

Unos saltan desde un balcón, otros insultan a razas, religiones, otros les tiran tomates a famosos, otros son guapos, otros son fuertes, otros son seguidores de famosos...y de este modo atraen miradas que pueden convertir en fama y esa fama puede ser usada de muy diferentes modos.

Aquí en este foro, creo que estamos, o deberíamos estar por encima de todo eso...no me imagino a Sócrates o a Orwell lanzando palos y piedras a quienes tienen la decencia de leerles o escucharles, tengan o no razón.

Pido que demos ejemplo como punto de reunión, opinión, y saber hacer...que cada uno coloque la piedra como pueda o sepa, pero no tire las piedras del resto, si no este muro tendrá tantos agujeros que carezca de valor o funcionalidad...no sobra nadie, aun que nos parezca que sí, conozco a varios de los implicados en estas discusiones por haber debatido a titulo personal con ellos, y los considero gente por encima de la media en muchos aspectos, y sobre todo en conocimientos y capacidad de análisis.

Dicho esto, tenemos al oro a las puertas de los 1600$, algo considero motivo de unidad del foro, y no lo contrario...cuando estaba tonteando con los 1000$ no hace tanto, la gran mayoría miramos en la misma dirección "salvo racional" pero bueno, que acertásemos por aquel entonces no implica que acertemos siempre.


Un saludo y gracias por aportar.


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Ene 2020)

Mientras el maestro de la buena educación y formas nos castiga con su silencio hasta "que le salga de los Huevos", en el mundo ocurren cosas importantes:

https://money.usnews.com/investing/...-to-global-economy-more-easing-not-the-answer

Las declaraciones de los altos cargos del sistema monetario dejan cada vez más claro que van a perder el control de la situación, si no lo han hecho ya.

El FMI admite que la inyección de liquidez está yendo a las bolsas inflando una peligrosa burbuja y pide que se tomen medidas diferentes a dar liquidez a los mercados ya que esto por si solo no basta.

Esa medida, imprimir dinero, no basta y los bancos centrales no tienen otra... Piden nuevas medidas pero ni saben cuáles ni exactamente quién las tendría que tomar.

Vienen a decir que el timón del barco no funciona y piden que alguien haga algo. Los altos cargos monetarios pidiendo ayuda porque no controlan la situación, vamos apañados...


----------



## Ricardgar (29 Ene 2020)

Buenos días a todos.
Dejo el enlace de una entrevista reciente a Craig Hemke.
Me parece bastante interesante y creo que merece la pena escucharla.
Recibid un cordial saludo.


----------



## disken (29 Ene 2020)

Buenas tardes a todos,

Muchos de los aquí presentes han comprado metales para dar en herencia a su prole.

Llegado el momento, ¿Cual es la mejor manera para transmitir esa herencia para que ellos, en caso de que liquiden esos metales, paguen el mínimo impuesto posible?


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2020)

Biznezz castuzitos : Múltiples agentes simultáneos con intereses contrapuestos, ratoneras de salida por falta de liquidez ( se emite mucha pasta, pero es k además se apalanca exponencialmente ), reguladores negligentes, interconexiones interminables... Opinión seria, serena y bien formada, pero con idéntica conclusión : Oxtión sí o sí ( y además, necesario ).


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2020)

How China’s Central Bank Distorts the Shanghai Gold Price


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Ene 2020)

esseri dijo:


> How China’s Central Bank Distorts the Shanghai Gold Price



Por lo que entiendo no está distorsionando el precio del mercado de Shanghai sino que el banco central (o los bancos comerciales autorizados para operar en Shanghai) están aplicando un impuesto por importar oro a los ciudadanos chinos desde 2016. De ahí la diferencia entre el precio entre Shanghai y el precio final de importación.

Si es un impuesto indirecto a la compra de oro por parte de sus ciudadanos, afectará a la demanda total de oro que será menor de la que podría ser (salvo que ese impuesto lo utilicen a su vez para comprar oro)


----------



## timi (30 Ene 2020)

buenos dias

Coronavirus Could Hinder Beijing's Ability To Fulfill Phase One Trade Deal

Carlos Casanova, un economista de Asia-Pacífico en Coface, dijo que el impacto de la economía que se paralizará se sentirá en las compañías más grandes con "exposiciones en la cadena de suministro a Wuhan y otras ciudades que están bloqueadas". Como ninguna mercancía se irá pronto, anticipamos cierto grado de interrupción y demoras en los pagos ".

Renaud Anjoran, CEO de la firma de asesoría comercial y manufacturera centrada en China Sofeast, dijo que las prohibiciones de viaje en el país podrían conducir a una caída industrial más pronunciada, donde las fábricas podrían estar inactivas durante un período prolongado que crearía más problemas con la capacidad de algunas compañías. para comprar bienes de los Estados Unidos.

Coronavirus Attention "Way Overblown", Dr. Ron Paul Warns Real Danger Is Fed "Doesn't Have Control"

Cuando se le preguntó qué pensaba que haría el precio del oro antes de las elecciones de noviembre, el Dr. Paul comentó: "El precio del oro está subiendo. El gasto es excesivo y va a empeorar. Y se monetizará".



> *"Siempre hay una excusa para que el oro salte $ 100",* concluyó el Dr. Paul


----------



## Berciano230 (30 Ene 2020)

- Pánico al coronavirus: Atentos a la reunión de emergencia de la OMS


----------



## Muttley (30 Ene 2020)

timi dijo:


> Coronavirus Attention "Way Overblown", Dr. Ron Paul Warns Real Danger Is Fed "Doesn't Have Control"
> 
> Cuando se le preguntó qué pensaba que haría el precio del oro antes de las elecciones de noviembre, el Dr. Paul comentó: "El precio del oro está subiendo. El gasto es excesivo y va a empeorar. Y se monetizará".



Si no pongo esto reviento.








...y no le falta razón....since 1971.

Es entrañable el Centeno Usano....


----------



## Higadillas (30 Ene 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Se están haciendo de oro con la plata, y en ambos sentidos. La han convertido en un puto chicharro.
> 
> Y nosotros a verlas venir con cara de gilipollas...




Para dormir tranquilo lo suyo es ir bien servido de físico y esperar. Compras periódicas si se puede e ir acumulando hasta que todo pete. Y si no peta y llegamos a viejos, vender entonces


----------



## Pintxen (30 Ene 2020)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: Pues, atendiendo al Correo, me he pasado por el hilo y he visto tu comentario y ya sabes que SIEMPRE me han resultado interesantes tus opiniones, al igual que las de algunos otros conforeros, como por ejemplo kikepm.
> 
> Yo ando por mi Blog en Rankia y me va bien por allí. No es tan dinámico como lo era este hilo, pero bueno el personal es bastante mejor en sus "formas", ya me entiendes...
> 
> ...





esseri dijo:


> Sep, sube un tag a cuenta de la puta de tu madre , corre...
> 
> Pero a ver, maricona... cómo no vas a hacer comentarios si en tu covacha de Rankia no quotean ya tus links ni por misericordia a la tercera edá ( ni promocionando el crypto-oro de ciencia ficción k querías marginar aquí - bueno, no éso, sino el aporte de un tercero k robe protagonismo a tu mente enferma ...k eres más patético...-)
> 
> ...



A mí no me gusta ese ensañamiento, lleno de insultos y descalificaciones. Antes te leía y ahora paso tus mensajes sin leerlos, y creo que no soy el único, viendo que el mensaje de Fernando tiene 33 "me gustas" y el tuyo solamente uno. 
Me gustaría saber qué te pasa por la cabeza para tener tanto odio. 
En fin.


----------



## esseri (30 Ene 2020)

No veo ké carajo pueden aportar al hilo ad hominems o diarios de Patricia , pero , en fin, te voy a contestar.

Si tú crees k tengo "tanto odio", la cabeza con incógnita es la tuya, no la mía...pero cómo la tienes ya lo demuestras, y es muy común, especulando Y SENTENCIANDO , en base a tu simple impresión sobre lo k desconoces de otras personas...lo k es una osadía y una falta de respeto k te permites k a muchos otros llenaría de pudor, ya ves cómo son las cosas. Por cierto, por incomprensible k a tí te parezca, la mayor parte del tiempo en k posteo , y sobre todo cuando posteo a este impresentable, me descojono, no babeo secreciones verdosas, se me saltan las córneas ni me pongo a llamar hijo de puta a cualquier desconocido pork me ha dado un siroco o se me ha dicho k no censure opiniones k otros tienen todo el derecho e interés en escribir y/o leer. No tengas la menor duda de k me abochornaría profundamente soltarle a otras personas un 1% de lo k le regalo a este mierdoso...pero en su caso, mira tú, me hace gracia. 

Yo sólo pago , y generosamente, a un montón de mierda en su misma moneda , k es la manera en k quienes van dando por culo por la vida y además descojonándose comprenden los límites de su libertá...porke por respeto, sencillamente , no lo hacen ni lo harán de motu propio, ése es el problema. Quienes enculan al resto sin despeinarse son así, es una constante. Y le pago exponiendo su propia basura, la k está acostumrado a soltar sin k apenas le digan ni mú , o peor, encima le rían la gracieta...y no berreando en verso , soltando insultos standard ni asignando ignominias por puro afán de descalificar y marginar ...si con gente como tú sus trucos baratos dan resultado, ké le vamos a hacer. Yo, exponiendo su mierda k , como ya ha hecho antes, en el futuro intentará soltar sobre otros GRATIS. Ké quieres k te diga...siempre me han puesto jachondo los plimplines así...y me encanta dejarle a solas y cara a cara con SUS miserias...a los amantes del espejo, les encanta también, especialmente. Otra constante.

Resumiendo : en la vida funcionas con respeto o sin él...y vivir y dejar vivir es una gran máxima, escueta y funcional para este paseíto ( otros se descojonan de quien se lleva un par de inmerecidas collejas... y meten su puto morro en quien se pone el pelo verde , se rapa el coño o escribe con KÁS ) Más allá de esa máxima, el resto, y es cuestión de tiempo, lo hace el fucking karma, maifrén. Y es k el mundo es mú jrande y está lleno de gentecita multicolor...mira tú por dónde.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2020)

Parece que el virus nos va a hacer pedazos, la poblacion mundial quedara reducida un 30 o 40% asi que habra que repartirse el oro de estos caidos, habra por tanto un excedente de oro y plata.

Me da un poco de pena pero en un par de meses igual solo quedo yo por aqui............ el virus ataca principalmente a mayores de 40 años...........

Una pena que al final la mayoria de vosotros no podais amortizar vuestros ahorros de oro.

Desde que he visto el video del doctor cavadas ya he visto claro que esto es el fin.


Por cierto, para que no digais que solo hablo de la parca..........

He estado hablando hoy con un joyero el negociaco que tiene con la plata pufffffff, compra la plata a centimos, luego al ser profesional se la refinan a precio de saldo......... normalmente dice que espera a tener varios kg acumulados........... luego a vender esos kg ya hechos lingotes 999 por una pasta....


----------



## esseri (31 Ene 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Parece que el virus nos va a hacer pedazos, la poblacion mundial quedara reducida un 30 o 40% asi que habra que repartirse el oro de estos caidos, habra por tanto un excedente de oro y plata.
> 
> Me da un poco de pena pero en un par de meses igual solo quedo yo por aqui............ el virus ataca principalmente a mayores de 40 años...........
> 
> ...



Si has funcionado en joyerías de Lisboa , desde hace años sacas jarras, cubiertos, bandejas, trofeos, etc en perfectas condiciones, no granalla, objetos de vitrina en tienda... a precio´puta. Si hay billetada, hay venta y todo el margen del mundo para negociar. Y por supuesto, escudos y otras monedas patrias, k van como al 50% de plata. ( de memoria lo digo, pero rebajadísimos de pureza ).

De ahí al taller de refinado...como ir a uno de coches a arreglar un pinchazo, con tal de k les saques el marrón, te cierran el contacto de confianza desde el vendedor. "De confianza portuguesa". 

Desde hace un par de años, hay más movimiento en la economía general y además es k la plata es k ni la toco ya, así k a día de hoy ni idea...pero durante una década lo k te decían, con la cara más larga del mundo era : "Ninguém quer essa merda".

En Tiznit, casi enfrente de Canarias...ídem de ídem...con joyas marroquís cascadas - de allí vienen todas esas de los puestos de Marruecos y Europa - . El precio en estos sitios, dentro de un margen AMPLIO, lo pones tú. En Hezpaña se ha perdido toda esa capacidá de provocar biznezz , de buscarte la vida al margen del cotarro oficial. Hezpaña , practicamente sólo para lo malo...es primer mundo. Casi todo lo malo de la vanguardia mundial y casi nada de lo bueno, ése ha sido el negoción Uropedo, tristemente. Un país k era envidia del mundo para vivir y funcionar al k han quitado todo el arte y la joie de vivre ...para ser las chachas de gabachos y alemanes. Un puto desastre.

Por cierto...el Oro, todo lo contrario. Eso va a misa en todos lados a su precio O MÁS. Incluso monedas sin premium ni gaitas, ni por mucho más te lo venden a veces. En muchos sitios, todavía es "un tesoro".


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Si has funcionado en joyerías de Lisboa , desde hace años sacas jarras, cubiertos, bandejas, trofeos, etc en perfectas condiciones, no granalla, objetos de vitrina en tienda... a precio´puta. Si hay billetada, hay venta y todo el margen del mundo para negociar. Y por supuesto, escudos y otras monedas patrias, k van como al 50% de plata. ( de memoria lo digo, pero rebajadísimos de pureza ).
> 
> De ahí al taller de refinado...como ir a uno de coches a arreglar un pinchazo, con tal de k les saques el marrón, te cierran el contacto de confianza desde el vendedor. "De confianza portuguesa".
> 
> ...




Si es lo que he estado hablando que el oro sea como sea no funciona para sacar tanto dinero como con la plata.

Pero la plata la esta comprando a centimos.............. luego por unos pocos euros se la dejan hecha lingote de plata 999 y la vende por una pasta.......... 

En españa lo que pasa que si no estas dado de alta como joyero no puedes hacer nada de esto, casi todas las refinerias tienen muchos controles por parte del estado y medio que son parte del mismo estado.


----------



## esseri (31 Ene 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si es lo que he estado hablando que el oro sea como sea no funciona para sacar tanto dinero como con la plata.
> 
> Pero la plata la esta comprando a centimos.............. luego por unos pocos euros se la dejan hecha lingote de plata 999 y la vende por una pasta..........
> 
> En españa lo que pasa que si no estas dado de alta como joyero no puedes hacer nada de esto, casi todas las refinerias tienen muchos controles por parte del estado y medio que son parte del mismo estado.



Bueno, no exactamente...en Hezpaña , y más al norte , precisamente por esos rigores, lo k funciona de aquella manera, está tapado y sólo accedes por contactos muy antiguos. Hemos hecho todas las concesiones imaginables al establishment...y no nos han hecho practicamente ninguna. Fuera, aún te dan bola, la gente se busca la vida. Esa expresión conserva todo su vigor. Cada día k amanece.

Uropa es un puto geriátrico para mansos borreguitos y jubiletas ociosos. El continente más muerto del mundo. No sé cómo la gente de 20 30 tacos no sale pitando. Pero , a poco inquieto k se sea, todos. Para gente así, quedarte ahí es perder la vida.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Ene 2020)

página 69....huuuummmm....


----------



## javigz (31 Ene 2020)

Cuáles son vuestras monedas favoritas y cuáles creéis que son las más fáciles de revender? Yo vivo en RU, y aquí los sovereigns son imbatibles.

Enviado dende o meu Mi A1 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (31 Ene 2020)

Las monedas de 20, y sobre todo 50, pesos centenario de México son mi debilidad. Pero las que mejor se venden son los Krugerrand, ya que son sin duda las mas conocidas por el público en general.


----------



## esseri (31 Ene 2020)

Sobre la nueva perspectiva en Oro, infinitamente más cercana al físico k al papel...y k dota al metal de muchas características de uso nuevas asociadas a la gestión blockchain .

Por cierto, en ésto, me identifico mucho más con la expresión "Oro tokenizado" k con "crypto respaldada en Oro" .

Should commodities like gold be tokenized? - TechHQ


----------



## Beto (31 Ene 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Por cierto...el Oro, todo lo contrario. Eso va a misa en todos lados a su precio O MÁS. Incluso monedas sin premium ni gaitas, ni por mucho más te lo venden a veces. En muchos sitios, todavía es "un tesoro".



como que estaba buscando moneda pequeña y casi no encuentro...parece el super antes de un huracán


----------



## esseri (31 Ene 2020)

Muestras del confeti perdiendo valor , incluso cayendo a plomo con los metales en algunas zonas, como es el caso. En Australia ta sale a cuenta cargar chapas a gogó : este pasado diciembre, el doble k el mismo mes de 2018.

Perth Mint Gold and Silver Bullion Sales Soar in December; Solid to Exceptional in 2019


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2020)

ULTIMA HORA | Epidemiólogo Wu Zunyou, Jefe del Centro Chino para el Control y la Prevención de Enfermedades, dice que los casos confirmados #coronarovirus NO son 7700, sino docenas de miles, incluso más de 100K o varios cientos de miles"...


----------



## Forcopula (1 Feb 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> ULTIMA HORA | Epidemiólogo Wu Zunyou, Jefe del Centro Chino para el Control y la Prevención de Enfermedades, dice que los casos confirmados #coronarovirus NO son 7700, sino docenas de miles, incluso más de 100K o varios cientos de miles"...



100k de afectados cuando SOLO en China hay alrededor de 1.500.000.000 CHINOS, no es relevante. No nos volvamos locos por favor..

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (1 Feb 2020)

En tu punto 1 asumes que son 100k infectados, cuando las cifras que se manejan oficialmente son menores (no quiere decir que sean ciertas, claro está)
No tenemos forma de saber cuántos son, porque no nos podemos fiar de ninguna información que no sea de primera mano.
Tu porcentaje de mortandad también está sacado de la manga.
Dicho esto, que no pare la histeria, yo sigo haciendo mi vida normal y cada cual que haga lo que quiera. 
Sorpresa.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Feb 2020)

Si los medios de comunicación quisiesen todos los años podrían crear pánico por la epidemia de gripe.

Con los datos del año pasado serían más que suficientes para que pueda parecer una "epidemia sin control":




6.300 muertos sólo en España el año pasado. Salió en las noticias?? Saldrá este año y nos parecerá el fin del mundo?

Si crean pánico todos los años deja de tener efecto la inoculación del "virus del miedo" en la sociedad. Salen "epidemias" cada cinco años para que las masas hayan olvidado la anterior y se pueda hacer negocio con el miedo creado. Además, en este momento, puede servir de excusa para justificar malos datos económicos que iban a llegar en cualquier caso.

Prudencia, por ahora no hay información suficiente que justifique el panico social creado.


----------



## Pintxen (1 Feb 2020)

Venga, vamos a echarnos unas risas!


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Feb 2020)

A qué estamos, a oro o a virus?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Feb 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> A qué estamos, a oro o a virus?




Las dos cosas el virus este tiene pinta de que se va a llevar por delante a medio foro jajjajaj


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Feb 2020)

Tres medidas han sido ya adoptadas para intentar evitar “sell-off” en China:

1º Inyección de capital por parte del Banco Popular de China (PBOC ).

2º Prohición de “shorts” desde el día 3 de febrero.“

3º Suspensión en horario nocturno del mercado de futuros hasta nuevo aviso.


Atención.Nuevas medidas: 

1º No se permitirán ventas el día de la apertura el 3 de febrero 

2º Los precios se controlarán antes de apertura y no se podrán materializar antes del 7 de febrero 

3º Permiso especial para ventas superiores a 10 millones de yuanes Vía


----------



## Dylan Thomas (3 Feb 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Tres medidas han sido ya adoptadas para intentar evitar “sell-off” en China:
> 
> 1º Inyección de capital por parte del Banco Popular de China (PBOC ).
> 
> ...



Y eso, traducido para los neófitos, qué significa?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Feb 2020)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> Y eso, traducido para los neófitos, qué significa?



Estan poniendo medidas para evitar el crack a la apertura de la bolsa.

Igual ahora si que empiezan a haber subidas muy gordas del oro y la plata, a saber........


----------



## tastas (3 Feb 2020)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> Y eso, traducido para los neófitos, qué significa?



Que China es un país comunista pero está aplicando a sus mercados las mismas medidas que se aplicarían en Wall Street, porque el mercado solo especula cuando vende.


----------



## esseri (3 Feb 2020)

Stocks Plunge In Asian Markets. Gold Will Likely Surpass 1600


----------



## FranMen (3 Feb 2020)

La solución a la epidemia de coronavirus:
Inyección de liquidez del banco central chino para apoyar la economía ante el virus
Mi pregunta: ¿llegará China a vender sus reservas de oro (parte) para contener las bajadas?


----------



## Muttley (3 Feb 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> La solución a la epidemia de coronavirus:
> Inyección de liquidez del banco central chino para apoyar la economía ante el virus
> Mi pregunta: ¿llegará China a vender sus reservas de oro (parte) para contener las bajadas?



Yo creo que con dar a la manivela de la impresora más rápido lo tienen solucionado.
Eso sí, con ese exceso de liquidez y con la prohibición teórica de cortos que mencionaba notrabajo, la única forma de meter liquidez al sistema de futuros de manera "compradora" en una situación de crisis galopante....es el oro.
El petróleo está recibiendo una buena bofetada con la mano abierta, y la OPEC ya habla de reducción de producción para contener la sangría.
Y los chinos Sinopec idem, normal con medio pais paralizado.
China augura un desplome de la demanda y el petróleo cae a mínimos de un año
Aunque lo he comentado otra vez, precios bajos de petróleo no ayudan a medio plazo al precio de los MP.

Suena un poco ventajista, pero para muchos de este foro con posesión de oro y plata....cuando peor en macro....mejor nos irá.

Edito para comentar curiosidad. Por temas profesionales trabajo con Asia-Oceania.
Montón de puertos cerrados a barcos con puerto origen Asia. El tráfico de personas restringido. 
Y en islas que sus suministros son via marítima mediante tráfico de contenedores en su mayoría de China, Hong Kong, Macao...
Golpe duro para el PIB de China y de la zona.


----------



## tastas (3 Feb 2020)

Sí, es triste que los prohíban cuando más se necesitan.


----------



## esseri (4 Feb 2020)

Global Investors Have Never Had This Much Gold Stashed in ETFs - BNN Bloomberg


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Feb 2020)

Traigo unos gráficos para poner en perspectiva la situación actual sin la "ilusión monetaria" derivada de usar como unidad de referencia las monedas estatales.

La moneda estatal junto con la reserva fraccionaria crea una inflación monetaria estructural que ha ido inflando los activos nominalmente desde 1971. Usar como referencia el dinero fiat crea "ilusiones" ya que cada poco tiempo se llega a máximos históricos en diferentes activos dando la sensación de que la economía crece.

Veamos el PIB mundial medido en oro:



Tomando como medida el oro, los puntos clave desde que se desliga el dólar del oro en 1971 son 1980 (el Sr. Volker y sus tipos de interés al 20% para que la gente no cambiará fiat por oro) y el año 2000 (fin de ciclo de expansión económica impulsada por expansión monetaria).

En este gráfico se ve la evolución del DAX, los bonos alemanes y el sector inmobiliario alemán medido en oro (en rojo) y medido en fiat (en azul):





Midiendo en fiat, la ilusión monetaria hace que se perciba otra realidad paralela que oculta la situación real de la economía.
Aún así, todo el mundo intuye que hay un engaño. Por mucha manipulación, la gente nota que el poder adquisitivo real de su trabajo es cada vez menor desde hace años. Medido en oro, el ingreso medio del trabajo se lleva desplomando desde el año 2000:




La realidad que intuye la población es más bien está:



Saludos!


----------



## Beto (4 Feb 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> A qué estamos, a oro o a virus?



yo queria ir a oros pero en vista que pintan bastos, mejor a copas


----------



## Desconocido (4 Feb 2020)

Menuda sangría hoy...


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (4 Feb 2020)

Desconocido dijo:


> Menuda sangría hoy...



Con la divergencia bajista del MACD que se ve en el GLD y la subida de hoy del mercado norteamericano, era lo previsible. Pero mientras mantenga el soporte no pasa nada. A mí además la subida del mercado americano no me inspira confianza. Parecía que estábamos en una onda C, pero la subida de hoy la anula y, entonces, más parece que estuviéramos en una onda B, con lo que aún faltaría la caída gorda.


----------



## Desconocido (4 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Traigo unos gráficos para poner en perspectiva la situación actual sin la "ilusión monetaria" derivada de usar como unidad de referencia las monedas estatales.



Me recuerda éste otro gráfico:


----------



## esseri (4 Feb 2020)

Otro optimista ...tras 30 años de WStreet en JPMorgan, Merril Lynch, etc.


----------



## timi (4 Feb 2020)

dejo esto

There’s Just Not That Much Silver Investment Insurance To Go Around – SRSrocco Report

*Los inversores de plata han recibido un REGALO ENORME que la mayoría no se da cuenta. Debido a que el mundo consumió, decenas de miles de millones de onzas de plata para la fabricación industrial y de joyas, la mayor parte de esto nunca volverá al mercado. *Lo que significa que, cuando se trata de empujar, los inversores que buscan proteger la riqueza no encontrarán tanta plata disponible para adquirir ... solo a precios mucho más altos.


----------



## FranMen (4 Feb 2020)

Si te pagan 10€ la onza de joya raramente la venderás para reciclar, pero esa plata no se pierde, si subiese a 1400 ya veríamos.
Igualmente con el minado, si subiese el precio subiría la extracción y el gráfico cambiaría.
3/4 partes de lo mismo con el reciclaje industrial.


----------



## javigz (5 Feb 2020)

Quizás una bajada del precio del oro por el cese de la demanda en Asia?

Enviado dende o meu Mi A1 usando Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (5 Feb 2020)

Lo del chinovirus ha venido al pie para desviar la atención, hacer conjeturas, excusas y demás ... 
Tiene sus consecuencias económicas, como tantas cosas, pero que vaya, aquí el meollo sigue siendo el mismo. El timo-dólar petando y resto de timos del sistema monetario que se ahoga en sus miserias.
Con difícil solución dado el desparrame al que se ha llegado.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Feb 2020)

Ni con el CudeiroVirus sube....lamantapla...mira mi firma...


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Otro optimista ...tras 30 años de WStreet en JPMorgan, Merril Lynch, etc.



Más que optimismo es realismo: cualquiera que haya trabajado dentro sabe que el sistema monetario fiat no va a dar mucho más de sí.
Gold to kick-off a bull market this year, $1,700 is resistance target - Bloomberg Intelligence

Veremos cómo evoluciona este Bull market:


----------



## esseri (5 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Más que optimismo es realismo: cualquiera que haya trabajado dentro sabe que el sistema monetario fiat no va a dar mucho más de sí.
> Gold to kick-off a bull market this year, $1,700 is resistance target - Bloomberg Intelligence
> 
> Veremos cómo evoluciona este Bull market:
> ...



Bueno...era irónico...siempre me descoloca un insider/ex-insider con el banderín casi prepeer. Y si no "venden" metales, como es el caso - éste, elude directamente el debate a cuenta del Oro arreglalotodo - más.


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Bueno...era irónico...siempre me descoloca un insider/ex-insider con el banderín casi prepeer. Y si no "venden" metales, como es el caso, más.



Los insiders tienen también patrimonio que proteger y la información para saber cómo y cuándo hacerlo.

Que haya tantos insiders invirtiendo en oro es señal de que esperan que el castillo de naipes va a caer en no demasiado tiempo. O al menos que tienen serias dudas en la capacidad de los bancos centrales para gestionar la crisis que se avecina.


----------



## esseri (5 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Los insiders tienen también patrimonio que proteger y la información para saber cómo y cuándo hacerlo.
> 
> Que haya tantos insiders invirtiendo en oro es señal de que esperan que el castillo de naipes va a caer en no demasiado tiempo. O al menos que tienen serias dudas en la capacidad de los bancos centrales para gestionar la crisis que se avecina.



No, si con k tengan ese tipo de planteamientos, totalmente de acuerdo, tú me dirás...

Es el discurso tan cenizo y categórico lo k me llama la atención. Y más, insisto, sin venir con la web de venta de metales - ni venta de nada en su caso - adjunta.


----------



## esseri (6 Feb 2020)

Más crypto bajo el mantel . La Perthmint , otro jugador de enjundia. Es inminente una crypto REPUTADA sobre el tapete con una operativa optimizada a propietarios de físico ( obviamente en custodia ) a cuya respuesta en la entrega del mismo a sus usuarios gabría k estar especialmente atentos.

*Perth Mint to develop blockchain platform for gold provenance - Ledger Insights*



Manipulación de JPMorgan , el cuento de nunca acabar...pero bueno, vamos viendo. Reuniendo pruebas para presentar cargos PENALES ( jamás ninguna causa judicial ha trascendido una sanción administrativa infinitamente menor k el fruto de los mangoneos en cuestión ) ...aunke si va molestando ...tal vez sea mejor k nada.

*UPDATE 1-JPMorgan's role in metals spoofing is under U.S. criminal probe - Bloomberg Law*


----------



## FranMen (6 Feb 2020)

Crónica del mercado del oro


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Feb 2020)

Ghana planning to process 30% of its gold locally after taking over from South Africa as the top gold producer in Africa

Ghana, el mayor productor de oro de África tras haber superado a Sudáfrica, se une al esquema de Rusia y China. El Banco central se quedará con el 30% de la producción.

Esta tendencia hará que cada vez haya menos oro disponible en el mercado


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Feb 2020)

There may not be another opportunity to implement Russia’s national projects, says Putin

Me intriga a que se refiere Putin:
This work is very important and extensive, because there may not be another chance, we may not have this kind of money again to spend on national development goals in the following years or even decades," Putin said

No tendremos este tipo de dinero en los próximos años o décadas (???). Qué otro tipo de dinero va a haber entonces??? 

Dejo aquí un gráfico con la evolución de diferentes activos en un entorno de tipos de interés bajos como los actuales:




Edito: me comentan que por "kind of" se pueden referir a "cantidad de". Mi inglés no da para esos matices... Alguien lo puede confirmar?


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (6 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Edito: me comentan que por "kind of" se pueden referir a "cantidad de". Mi inglés no da para esos matices... Alguien lo puede confirmar?



sí, yo entiendo que se traduciría como "puede ser que no tengamos tal cantidad de dinero para gastar en los próximos años o décadas"


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Feb 2020)

Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕ dijo:


> sí, yo entiendo que se traduciría como "puede ser que no tengamos tal cantidad de dinero para gastar en los próximos años o décadas"



En cualquier caso es significativo que diga que no esperan tener tanto dinero para gastar en los próximos años.
Pese a las sanciones, las reservas del banco central han seguido aumentando este tiempo. 

Entiendo que espera cambios a nivel internacional que van a hacer que dejen de aumentar sus reservas próximamente. Vamos, que espera que haya guano en breve.


----------



## CaraCortada (6 Feb 2020)

Sin ánimo de ningunear a nadie pero este hilo sin D. Fernando pierde mucho.

Fernando, vuelve coño¡¡¡


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2020)

Hola, Caracortada: Te agradezco tu interés y que es de muchos años. Mira, si lo deseas, mejor te pasas por mi Blog en Rankia: www.rankia.com/blog/metales-preciosos.

Saludos a todos los colegas del hilo.


----------



## esseri (7 Feb 2020)

2020-02-27 Gold in the Internet Age — CSFI

En la línea archicomentada de monetización del Oro , para muestra , un botón, en un anuncio de charleta castuzita del Centro de Estudio para la Innovación Financiera de Londres, a cuenta de una de sus oradoras (Haruko Fukuda, ex-directora ejecutiva del Consejo Mundial del Oro ) :

*"También está involucrada con Glint, que permite a los usuarios de su tarjeta realizar pagos minoristas con tenencias de oro físico valoradas en tiempo real a precios de mercado... (de hecho, me compraron un café con una tarjeta Glint). "*

En fin, ya un hecho k este 2020 iremos viendo aplicaciones monetarias Oreras de todo pelaje a nivel mainstream , gran parte basadas en blockchain...k se presta especialmente a una operativa transparente al respecto. A ver a ké nivel de atención a la confianza y discreción del cliente llegan...pero , para lo k vale, una opción interesante - Oro en custodia de uso monetario cotidiano - a la k habrá k estar al tanto...además de recibirla con los brazos abiertos por lo k de estímulo a la compra de físico pueda contribuír.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> 2020-02-27 Gold in the Internet Age — CSFI
> 
> En la línea archicomentada de monetización del Oro , para muestra , un botón, en un anuncio de charleta castuzita del Centro de Estudio para la Innovación Financiera de Londres, a cuenta de una de sus oradoras (Haruko Fukuda, ex-directora ejecutiva del Consejo Mundial del Oro ) :
> 
> ...



La "ciencia ficción" que decía alguno y se ofendía por hablar de ello, ya está aquí.

De hacerse mainstream va a hacer aumentar y mucho la demanda de oro. Hay que estar atento a la evolución...


----------



## esseri (7 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La "ciencia ficción" que decía alguno y se ofendía por hablar de ello, ya está aquí.
> 
> De hacerse mainstream va a hacer aumentar y mucho la demanda de oro. Hay que estar atento a la evolución...



En un link de ayer o hace un par de días , ya se apuntaba a k la Perth Mint sacaría su chiringuito blockchain.

Y con moneda o no, las tarjetas van a salir como setas en ese tipo de operativas. Por lo pronto, un "patrón oro ´personal´ opcional" al k podrá acogerse cualquiera en cualkier momento...y k una buena pasta, cuando menos sin la inflación del fiat, te permita escapar de la mala.

Ahora , más allá de patrones Oro ortodoxos a gran escala...a ver si, además del nivel individual k cubren este tipo de servicios , llegan noticias de pagos bi/multi laterales entre países para determinadas comodities...o una presencia metalera en los DEG ( ésto pinta un "corte limpio" a la libre disposición de quienes quieran enmierdar su moneda a conciencia...y se las vean putas a continuación para comprar divisas y el metal necesarios con su confeti devaluado) . Algo a nivel nacional/internacional en el k los trileros, iwalmente, elijan preservar la riqueza saqueada.

En fin...palomitax.


----------



## Gin and Tonic (7 Feb 2020)

Hola, 
gracias por este hilo, os leo casi a diario. Aquí mi pequeña aportación, no está al "alcance" de todos, solo residentes en Alemania, pero tal vez haya algún forero ("Spielzeug"???) que le interese.
En Degussa ofrecen un plan de inversión basado en oro. Dejo el link. https://www.degussa-goldhandel.de/services/goldsparplan/goldsparen/

La inversión consiste en que cada mes, les envías como mínimo 50 euros, con ese dinero, ellos compran tantos gramos de oro (al precio de: Degussa Referenzpreise | Degussa Goldhandel

Y cuando quieras, (no existe una permanencia mínima), pasados 5 meses o 5 años, se lo vendes a ellos o acabas contrato y te lo llevas a casa en el formato que tu quieras (barras de 10 gramos/ monedas/ efectivo...).
Ellos se encargan de almacenar "tu oro", por 0,49%/año el valor del oro acumulado. Qué os parece?
pd: Esto no lo sabía, pero en Alemania, pasados los primeros 12 meses, si vendes oro y obtienes beneficios, la Hacienda Alemana no te "roba" nada! El oro está exento de impuestos. 

Saludos!


----------



## Orooo (7 Feb 2020)

A mi me pasa justo al contrario.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Feb 2020)

Para mucha gente el miedo a que te roben, compensa el riesgo contraparte de tener el oro custodiado por un tercero. De todas formas, ambas opciones no son excluyentes... Igualmente puedes tener efectivo en casa y en el banco.

Las opciones que venimos comentando de criptos redimibles es precisamente para gente como tu miedo a tener el oro en casa. Y además te permite hacer transacciones. 

Sigo pensando que es el futuro, un patrón oro 2.0 al menos para quien le interese.


----------



## Muttley (7 Feb 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> A mi me pasa justo al contrario.



Así es.

La libertad no se consigue no teniendo nada. Es al revés, te hace más dependiente de otros (Estado, personas) y eso es un futuro (aún más) incierto pues no depende de uno.
Está claro que nadie te puede quitar si no tienes. Y que recibes las sobras de lo que quitan a otros....cuando sobra.

La libertad viene de lo que posees totalmente, fuera del control recaudatorio y expoliador del Estado. Ni tu trabajo, ni tu casa, ni tu coche, ni la ropa que llevas te pertenecen TOTALMENTE. Están sujetas a la voluntad veletera del estado. Ya sea en forma de IVA, impuestos recurrentes o en forma legislativa (Cataluña endurece la ley que obliga a los inversores a legalizar a los 'okupas' con un alquiler social)

Sólo activos como el oro y la plata o las gallinas y la huerta de Spielzug nos pueden pertenecer completamente.

Personalmente yo soy más de oro y plata y menos de azada.


----------



## Gin and Tonic (7 Feb 2020)

A nivel de Degussa y otras tiendas de metales, hicieron su "Diciembre" el año pasado, la normativa Alemana cambio la limitación de pagar en efectivo de manera anónima, paso de 10000 euros (si alguien puede confirmar) ha "solo" 2000. Digo solo porque en España son 1000 euros. La normativa entró en vigor el 10 de Enero de 2020, así que en los últimos meses del año pasado, sobre todo diciembre, había colas en las tiendas para poder comprar oro de forma anónima.

Respecto a la compra/venta entre particulares por Alemanía, pues no tengo ni idea, aunque conociendo un poco a los alemanes y teniendo en cuenta que la hacienda alemana no te cobra ningún beneficio, no creo que sea común vender/comprar oro entre particulares.

Saludos y buen fin de semana!!!


----------



## Jake el perro (7 Feb 2020)

Gin and Tonic dijo:


> Hola,
> gracias por este hilo, os leo casi a diario. Aquí mi pequeña aportación, no está al "alcance" de todos, solo residentes en Alemania, pero tal vez haya algún forero ("Spielzeug"???) que le interese.
> En Degussa ofrecen un plan de inversión basado en oro. Dejo el link. https://www.degussa-goldhandel.de/services/goldsparplan/goldsparen/
> 
> ...



Pues están pensando en ponerlo en práctica también en España

La alemana Degussa quiere lanzar un plan de pensiones de oro físico en España

*La alemana Degussa quiere lanzar un plan de pensiones de oro físico en España*
Ha detectado un pico de demanda de oro físico desde la formación del nuevo Gobierno, ante la incertidumbre por los posibles cambios regulatorios y fiscales

La firma alemana *Degussa,* que se dedica a *vender oro físico* en lingotes y monedas como producto de inversión, quiere lanzar en España un *plan de pensiones* que invierta en oro físico pensado para complementar el ahorro a largo plazo de cara al momento de la *jubilación.*

El producto se inspirará en uno que la compañía ya comercializa en Alemania y, para poder exportarlo al mercado español, la firma trabaja para conseguir la aprobación del *Banco de España* y del Servicio Ejecutivo de la Comisión de Prevención del Blanqueo de Capitales e Infracciones Monetarias *(Sepblac),* que deberían dar su visto bueno para que pueda comercializarlo. 

"Es una especie de plan de pensiones que consiste en que tú haces una *aportación mensual o recurrente de un dinero*, y nosotros lo convertimos en el equivalente en *gramos de oro* en ese momento (según su cotización). Acumulas granos hasta que lleguen a ser equivalentes a un lingote, por ejemplo, un lingote de 100 gramos. Cuando llegue el momento en que quieras rescatar ese plan, podemos entregarte ese lingote y que te lo quedes para que siga revalorizándose, o puedes vendérnoslo y *recibir el dinero*", explica a _Vozpópuli_ el director general de la firma en España, *Tomás Epeldegui*.

*Fiscalmente,* este producto sería "más ventajoso" que un plan de pensiones al uso, defiende, ya que el oro de inversión (a partir de dos gramos, unos 120 euros) está *exento de IVA* y a la hora de rescatarlo, si es en forma de dinero, no se suma a la base imponible ni tributa en el *IRPF, *sólo se grava la rentabilidad obtenida. Esa cuantía tributa únicamente en el *Impuesto de Patrimonio*. La exención del IVA se aplica a los lingotes con una pureza de al menos el 99,5% y las monedas de un 90%.

Las ventajas principales son que el plan "ofrece *liquidez* inmediata, puede ser rescatado en cualquier momento" y que el oro constituye un "*depósito de valor* a largo plazo". "Con una onza de oro te podías comprar antiguamente una túnica romana, y ahora puedes comprarte un traje. Con 44 onzas, te comprabas un 600, y ahora con esa misma cantidad puedes comprar un BWM", así que "no hay pérdida de poder adquisitivo". 

*Recomiendan invertir en oro*

Aunque el *precio del oro* está en máximos históricos, Epeldegui prevé que sigan batiéndose esos récords. "No es nada descartable que llegue a *1.600 dólares la onza* a cierre de 2020 e incluso que supere ese precio", pero aún así recuerda que se trata de una inversión a largo plazo y de que no puede representar el 100% de una cartera de inversión. 

Desde que Degussa abrió su sede en España hace cinco años, su director ha detectado un *fuerte incremento de la demanda*. "Si comparamos la facturación de 2019 con la de 2017, se ha duplicado", afirma. A futuro espera que ésta siga aumentando aunque de forma más moderada.

Además de vender oro, la firma *compra* también este metal precioso que utiliza para fabricar más lingotes y ofrece aparte un servicio de alquiler de más de un centenar de cajas de seguridad. Éstas tienen un precio que oscila desde los 400 hasta los 500 euros en función del tamaño. 

*Pico de demanda desde la formación de Gobierno*

Desde que se ha constituido el nuevo Gobierno de coalición del *PSOE* y *Unidas Podemos*, Degussa ha detectado un pico de demanda ante la incertidumbre por los posibles cambios fiscales y normativos. 

"Hay más inquietud, *la gente está preocupada* por un cambio de fiscalidad que afecte a sus ahorros y también por los cambios de *regulación en el alquiler*", explica, ya que si se llegan a topar los precios de los alquileres habrá inversores que prefieran vender su vivienda e invertir el dinero en oro, apunta.

El experto entiende que "el desasosiego es general", "porque *los ahorros se van a ver perjudicados* por nuevos *impuestos* que los mermen o por una subida de los que hay"


----------



## Me_opongo (7 Feb 2020)

Si los políticos tuvieran un ápice de vergüenza, ya habrían reconocido abiertamente todos que el sistema de pensiones que conocemos no funciona, y ya no va a funcionar.

Y sí reconocieran esa realidad, se tendrían que poner a trabajar, y claro... eso no es lo suyo. 

Y ante su falta de previsión, ya que era asunto cantado desde hace décadas, lo menos que podían hacer ahora era legislar bien.

Si los bancos hacen planes de pensiones basura, y pierden el dinero de las aportaciones, deberían obligarles a un porcentaje anual mínimo de beneficios. Si no saben guardar el dinero y hacerlo crecer, que se cambien a otro tipo de actividad.

Y en el momento que se entienda que el ahorro/inversión en planes de pensiones es para proteger la pérdida de calidad y seguridad de vida cuando uno ya no puede trabajar y debe vivir de una pensión y/o un plan de jubilación, ¿a qué cojones viene el Estado a seguir pegando mordidas al dinero ahorrado para vivir y subsistir?.

Porque rescatar un plan de pensiones se las trae...

Ojalá aparezca algún sistema sin mordidas. Que sea legal y tolerado, sin dejar de proteger el Estado a quienes pagaron y bastante caro las pensiones de sus antecesores jubilados.

Y que lo veamos. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dylan Thomas (7 Feb 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Pues están pensando en ponerlo en práctica también en España
> 
> La alemana Degussa quiere lanzar un plan de pensiones de oro físico en España
> 
> ...



Luego te cambian la legislación española al respecto y date por jodido! Porque lo harán!


----------



## cacho_perro (7 Feb 2020)

A mi no me parece mala idea siempre y cuando respeten a rajatabla lo de poder convertir en oro tu inversión cuando quieras y retirarlo, para utilizar ese sistema más como una compra a plazos de oro que como una pensión... Esto es, meter dinero mensualmente durante digamos 3-5 años, llegado el momento que tienes una cantidad interesante de onzas acumuladas convertirlos en monedas pequeñas reconocidas tipo medias onzas de Kruger o lo que sea, retirarlas y meterlas en alguna caja fuerte privada o escondite preferido y vuelta a empezar... Algo así como lo que ya te permiten ciertas tiendas online de horros (acumular compras para luego retirarlas de golpe para aprovechar gastos de envio) pero más flexible aún...

De otra forma efectivamente lo veo peligroso en el largo plazo porque sería poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta con el riesgo que hay de cambio de legislaciones y confiscaciones varias...

Un saludete 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Feb 2020)

Tienes toda la razón, siempre vale más el oro en mano pero hay que matizar una cosa respecto a lo que dices.

Un fondo de inversión en oro a efectos prácticos no tiene ninguna relación con el mundo del oro. O si lo tiene, como ABN AMRO (que incumplió su compromiso de dar físico y dio cash) es por su participación en el COMEX cuya función precisamente es suprimir su precio junto con el resto de bancos que allí trabajan. Entregar tu oro al encargado de suprimir su precio efectivamente es una pésima idea.

Los que están creando estas iniciativas son otros actores cuyo negocio es el oro y no están interesados en suprimir su precio, de hecho sus CEOs son goldbugs que critican el sistema fiat a muerte (Torsten Polleit, en el caso de Degussa). Son principalmente refinerías, como lo es Degussa u otras refinerías que están sacando criptos redimibles.

Creo que hay una diferencia significativa... ABN AMRO sigue tranquilamente con su negocio después de incumplir la entrega de oro. Si hace eso una refinería, es el fin de su negocio


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Feb 2020)

Es cierto también lo que dices pero también hay que matizarlo.

No sólo han cambiado los actores (el negocio de una refinería es monetizar oro y por tanto con intereses opuestos en gran medida al sistema fiat), también ha cambiado el escenario.

Las confiscaciones de oro se han producido para intentar cubrir el agujero de los bancos centrales por haber imprimido fiat redimible en oro sin tener suficiente oro para respaldarlo. No es la situación hoy en día, donde el fiat no hay que respaldarlo en oro. Hoy en día sería contraproducente incluso ya que anula toda la propaganda anti-oro que requiere el sistema fiat (reliquia barbara, piedra amarillo que no vale para nada...).

El escenario futuro es más bien el opuesto, se va a tener que pasar de un sistema monetario fiat a otro basado en el oro. Los Estados van a tener que incentivar a sus ciudadanos a que el oro monetario con el que se han protegido de la estafa fiat vuelva al sistema financiero y poder reactivarl la economía. En mi opinión, confiscar no tiene sentido en este escenario.

Con lo de la gripe habrá que ver qué ocurre...
El Gobierno Chino ha sobrerreaccionado de forma consciente ante una "enfermedad" que creyendo sus propios datos no justifica las medidas tomadas.

Los efectos económicos de las medidas que han tomado para luchar contra la "enfermedad" van a repercutir en los mercados y tal vez sea algo buscado por ellos mismos si las consecuencias les interesan.

Por lo pronto, pueden comprar las materias primas mucho más baratas que hace un mes y si se mantienen más tiempo pueden salir de rebajas a comprar minas por todo el mundo y hacer un gran negocio cuando decidan que han "logrado curar la enfermedad" y que no se va a acabar el mundo. Estamos en guerra económica y las mejores estrategias siempre se basan en el engaño para que el contrario actúe conforme a tus intereses...

Buscado o no, enfermedad inventada o no, lo cierto es que tiene potencial para crear caos en los mercados y en la cadena de suministros del comercio mundial. Iremos viendo...


----------



## el mensa (8 Feb 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Así es.
> 
> La libertad no se consigue no teniendo nada. Es al revés, te hace más dependiente de otros (Estado, personas) y eso es un futuro (aún más) incierto pues no depende de uno.
> Está claro que nadie te puede quitar si no tienes. Y que recibes las sobras de lo que quitan a otros....cuando sobra.
> ...



Hola a todos. 

3 gallinas, un gallo y una gallina americana = 12 pollos tomateros y huevos camperos = Soberanía alimentaria, al menos en lo que se refiere a proteinas de origen animal, para un año.


----------



## esseri (8 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es cierto también lo que dices pero también hay que matizarlo.
> 
> No sólo han cambiado los actores (el negocio de una refinería es monetizar oro y por tanto con intereses opuestos en gran medida al sistema fiat), también ha cambiado el escenario.
> 
> ...



- ...iwalmente, el tan panfleteado acuerdo comercial les exigiría - ojo, a botepronto y de memoria por lo leído en su día - importaciones por 200.000 minoyes a USA..."en un escenario económico NORMAL", contexto k China está en perfectas condiciones de pasarse por el forro.  ( y mira, tal vez ahí se pueda entender lo costoso/categórico/precipitado de las medidas adoptadas con el mierdavirus ).

- Lo del Oro a confiscar, es más k lógico pensar k sólo se dará en una coyuntura excepcional . En mi opinión, y sin patrones-Oro ortodoxos de antaño, k ya no tienen mucha razón de ser, tal cual, en el mundo actual , donde yo veo k puede implantarse un sistema dorado k se expanda viralmente por su propio peso es en los DEG...o cualquier alternativa de bloques ( ej, BRICS ) donde el Oro forme parte de una canasta de divisas .

Cuando hablamos de protagonismo del Oro en el sistema económico global , en seguida se polariza el debate a cuenta de k los politicuchos no van a soltar su monopolio fiat y toda esa historia, lo k es absolutamente obvio...pero es k también seguir esa certeza tiene dos factores k la hacen de imposible continuidá : El primero, k todo es cada vez más una parida insostenible y el segundo, k hay un fiat k saquea a todos los demás, cosa k no hará ninguna gracia a beneficiarios de impresoras "de segunda" expoliados de su riqueza real...con lo k es en ese ámbito, el del blindaje de riqueza entre chorizos castuzos en el k el Oro encontraría su marco ideal de expresión...y éso se apaña con una "moneda" global ajena a la plebe expoliada donde el Oro tenga su peso como dinero sin iwal...y las puteadas divisas patrias, el suyo ( otro, de orden interno , donde ninguno de éstos prendas se pisan sus mangueras , k en su terruñito y ciudadanía magreada...ayácadacualo ). En un sistema de ese tipo, de pagos internacionales de altos vuelos/intercambios de riqueza entre bloques, cuanto más keynesiano y más yonki del fiat , más reputas te las verías a la hora de acceder al resto de divisas - costosas para un manirroto - y no digamos el Oro indispensables para disponer de esos DEG y las comodities/ tecnología/riqueza real k proporcionan...por no decir k te ahorras el galimatías, siempre de , además de plúmbea y costosa, imposible garantía de fondo, de auditorías constantes para comprobar reservas y chorradas de ese pelo, pues el Oro a autentificar no sería más k el pagado en cada trato ( y quien no lo tenga, tiene un problema...k nunca trasladaría al resto ni con auditorías malabarísticas ni con la palabrita del Niño Jesús ).

Con lo k , imo, el nuevo patrón Oro no responderá a un debate bipolar trasnochado en la actualidá ni a apuestas tipo Madrí-Farsa de cada cual...sino a un escenario de matices entre los actores del intercambio de riqueza global REAL. Y en ese escenaro de necesidá imperiosa de cada bloque/nación para acceder a la riqueza real inexcusable cotidianamente, no me cabe la menor duda, de k las confiscaciones - k , ok, podrían llevar a cabo parcialmente - no harían aflorar el Oro privado ni de lejos en su totalidá...k sería el objetivo real y más en países de desastrosa balanza exterior como Hezpaña. Podrían - y con sus limitaciones de "Oro perdido" - confiscar "X" cantidá comprada a cara descubierta y facturita, OK... pero esas existencias se las fumarían en Cero, coma...con lo k en seguida se impondría una política atractiva de "aportación patria", en mi opinión. Para un castuzo, sería éso...o echarle pacharán al Ferrari...así k cruzar los pieses y esperar.

- Finalmente, sobre todas esas operativas "de ciencia ficción"  de monetarización privada de Oro ( vía crypto, custodia con tarjetita fiat al efecto , o las recreaciones k procedan ) yo las veo muy positivas...pero obviamente más k cuestionables como RESERVA DE VALOR principal para un metalero...aunke acojonantes como MEDIO DE PAGO/ "patrón Oro interactivo" en el k militar y desde el k contribuír a la causa con un par de onzas de circulante constante con el k abstraerte de facto del desmadre de confeti de estos hijos de puta...y tira millas hasta k lleguen días mejores. Cada billete de monopoly o asiento bankster k te llegue...a la crypto de turno con la k tirar de tarjeta GOLD ...y vuelta al confeti UNICAMENTE PARA PAGOS K SE EXIJAN LEGALMENTE ASÍ. Y k le dé gas al timo , su puta madre.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Feb 2020)

_Das Zeitalter von Boom und Bust ist nicht vorbei_

Hablando del CEO de Degussa, Torsten Polleit, dejo aquí un artículo suyo (además es también el presidente del instituto Mises en Alemania). Con el traductor de Google se entiende bastante bien. Su visión austriaca y capacidad didáctica me recuerda mucho @kikepm a quien creo que le va a gustar mucho el artículo.

Es uno de mis economistas favoritos y parece un tipo muy integro


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2020)

Hola, Caballero sin espada: SÍ, sigo pensando igual... En Rankia suelo reflejarlo de forma recurrente: creo que el Oro se está "rearmando" para atacar los anteriores máximos situados en los $1613. Imagino que ahí y un poco más arriba podrán una buena cantidad de Cortos, pero pienso que acabará rebasando ese nivel, quizás NO a la primera, pero es cuestión de paciencia. Y los máximos en USD y CHF también previsiblemente durante este año. Las cosas están MUCHO PEOR de lo que indican las Bolsas.

Y lo de China tiene su "miga"... Antes de este Coronavirus, tuvieron una peste porcina de gran envergadura y la pasada semana un brote de gripe aviar... SÍ, para "reflexionar"...

Saludos.


----------



## jaris (9 Feb 2020)

joyeria andorrano tiene un buen surtido


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Feb 2020)

Is this the Biggest Threat to the Global Economy? - Belt & Road News

El gobierno chino anunciando el madmax monetario y recomendando comprar oro y plata. "Esta vez es diferente":



> This time is different. We have an unpredictable president in the White House that has already done much damage to the world economy, hurt the relationship between the US and China, and now appears heading towards a global currency/ trade war wherein everybody dukes it out over who can devalue and out-export the other.
> 
> The outcome is a gradual race to worthless and America’s trading partners punting the dollar and replacing it with a basket of currencies, likely (remember all that Central Bank gold buying) backed by gold.
> 
> ...



Parece que los chinos pasan a la ofensiva inoculando el golden virus en la economía mundial, en estos momentos ellos controlan el timming en la "epidemia":



Hacen un llamamiento explícito a comprar metales preciosos y anuncian divisa respalda en oro.

El reset está en marcha...


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Is this the Biggest Threat to the Global Economy? - Belt & Road News
> 
> El gobierno chino anunciando el madmax monetario y recomendando comprar oro y plata. "Esta vez es diferente":
> 
> ...



Si aquí nuestro agobierno nos dijese lo mismo sería para ponerse candaos en los bolsillos, como poco.


----------



## esseri (9 Feb 2020)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Caballero sin espada: SÍ, sigo pensando igual... En Rankia suelo reflejarlo de forma recurrente: creo que el Oro se está "rearmando" para atacar los anteriores máximos situados en los $1613. Imagino que ahí y un poco más arriba podrán una buena cantidad de Cortos, pero pienso que acabará rebasando ese nivel, quizás NO a la primera, pero es cuestión de paciencia. Y los máximos en USD y CHF también previsiblemente durante este año. Las cosas están MUCHO PEOR de lo que indican las Bolsas.
> 
> Y lo de China tiene su "miga"... Antes de este Coronavirus, tuvieron una peste porcina de gran envergadura y la pasada semana un brote de gripe aviar... SÍ, para "reflexionar"...
> 
> Saludos.



JOJOJO !!!... recurrente para tí y para txopocientos mil analistas k inundan los links k , iwal k el hilo o lo k quiera k ojees, intentas , en tu atrofiado engranaje mental, hacer tuyos por puro rozamiento, idiota. Aunke ellos - discúlpalos, pobres mortales - no sean la referencia para los archivos secretos de la CIA , el pentágono y el Club DIsney, como sucede con tus sesudos y confidenciales "estudios" k se esperan por aquí hace casi un decenio.   Por cierto...me da k con semejantes y tan lumínicas revelaciones se identificaría hasta la ramera k te cagó a este mundo ( k bien sucia tenía k ser, vive diox...aunque la obvies en tus delicados tags mientras babeas sobre personas k ni conoces , boñiguita de 3 al cuarto ).

En fin, patético bufón...hace frío en Rankia con los 3 putos quotecitos a tus subidas de links en una semana ? Uno pa´vacilarte, otro pa´matizar tus memeces...y otro, una limosnita de Timitimi ...k al menos ya no hace la ola pública a tus impresentables insultos y menosprecios ...k, mira, ya es algo enriquecedor para el hilo, éso k se gana.

Por cierto...PARA NOTA la respuesta al post-choteo a cuenta de la autocustodia de físico, contándole al anónimo fulano , cual libro abierto, tu puta vida y milagros : tu labor social poniendo la chusma a raya , oh capitán, mi capitán !... tu capacidá de partir dedos antes de k te los partan... tus alusiones a esconder cadáveres de hamijos o estar presto a cadaverizarlos cuando se salen de tu órbita ...tú en ké telenovela vives, bunfoncillo ? Ké crees ? K postear sobre metales es una visita gratuíta al psikiatra ...o quieres marcar algún hito en el patetismo de la condición humana ?

En fin...pórtate bien, marikontxi, eh?... y hasta te caerá alguna limosnita a esa gorra emocional k pasas bochornosamente a la misericordia de cualquiera. Si te enrollas...hasta te subo un tag honorífico...aunke para lo k va a durar... 

Va...besitos, impedido.


----------



## esseri (9 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Is this the Biggest Threat to the Global Economy? - Belt & Road News
> 
> El gobierno chino anunciando el madmax monetario y recomendando comprar oro y plata. "Esta vez es diferente":
> 
> ...



Ko no, k no...k el Kolonavilus es la pandemia de este milenio y los chinorris no pintan ni papa y menos en posibles catarsis metaleras globales...k lo dicen Don FernandoLink y el Espía Digitaloide - para vejestorios ociosos -...ambos con hilo directo a la Uáit Jáus.

Cómo sois los plebeyos con vuestras ficciones.

(please, sin zanks compadres ni gaitas parecidas, k este marrón es cosecha propia y las camarillas baratas son marca de la casa de esta banda de mariconas mindundis. Queda fe...y suficiente ).


----------



## esseri (9 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Is this the Biggest Threat to the Global Economy? - Belt & Road News
> 
> El gobierno chino anunciando el madmax monetario y recomendando comprar oro y plata. "Esta vez es diferente":
> 
> ...



Por cierto...en uno de los últimos vídeos de Keiser, el rumor k él lanzó y sólo él sostiene ( sostenía ) a cuenta de la cryptochapa china respaldada PARCIALMENTE en Oro fue , entiendo k refrendado por uno de sus contertulios habituales más serios.

Ésa sí k era cojonuda...pero vamos, k se dé o no, este 2020 raro sería k no irrumpa una propuesta de primer orden global en esos términos.

Palomitax.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Palomitax.



Leo en el principal que hay atasco en los puertos chinos de barcos refrigerados cargados de carne y que prácticamente tienen atrapada la mayoría de la flota mundial de este tipo de barcos. Aunque los dejasen marchar tardarían semanas en volver a los puertos de origen. No hay link pero suena creíble... Llevan meses importando carne por "enfermedades" que pueden ser tan ficticias como el coronavirus.

Parece que están acumulando barcos-latunes 

Acumulad palomitas y más cosas que parece que van en serio


----------



## cacho_perro (9 Feb 2020)

Sin acritud, veo mejor que preguntes esas cosas en sitios como este:

Mis puntos de entrada para comprar plata física

Más que nada para no ensuciar el hilo.

Un saludete


----------



## Muttley (9 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Leo en el principal que hay atasco en los puertos chinos de barcos refrigerados cargados de carne y que prácticamente tienen atrapada la mayoría de la flota mundial de este tipo de barcos. Aunque los dejasen marchar tardarían semanas en volver a los puertos de origen. No hay link pero suena creíble... Llevan meses importando carne por "enfermedades" que pueden ser tan ficticias como el coronavirus.
> 
> Parece que están acumulando barcos-latunes
> 
> Acumulad palomitas y más cosas que parece que van en serio



Luego está la fase dos.
Todos los puertos del mundo como mínimo exigen cuarentena a barcos que hayan tocado Hong Kong, China continental, Macao. 
Y muchos puertos les tienen prohibido el acceso. Les obligan a dar la vuelta o esperar fondeados sine die. 
Esto es brutal para todas las líneas de contenedores que recorren Asia-Pacífico, Asía- USA o Asia- Sudamérica.
Los tripulantes deben aportar pruebas de cuarentena y en otros casos pruebas de vacunación contra enfermedades que antes no eran solicitadas....como el sarampión. 
Esto significa lo que significa. Menor actividad industrial. Menos consumo de petróleo. Ralentización brutal de la economía china.
Aún estamos lejos de los latunes, pero más cerca de los 1650$/oz.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Feb 2020)

No se, yo creo que es China la que marca el timming en el tema del "virus".
Se abastece previamente de comida de forma discreta con cifras de enfermedades que ellos mismos proporcionan y luego bloquea el comercio mundial, rompiendo la cadena de suministros...

Me cuesta pensar que no hubiese un plan B en caso de que las negociaciones del nuevo sistema monetario no fuesen bien como parece que ha sido viendo el link de ayer.

Nuestros gobiernos como beneficiados (o lacayos del beneficiario de la estafa fiat a nivel mundial) tienen una política diferente a China respecto al oro. Allí llevan años animando a la gente a comprar y aquí desincentivandola para que no haga competencia al fiat.

En cualquier caso, bien escondido de las garras del Estado mejor que nunca se sabe por dónde puede salir. Aunque confiscar sea la peor forma para reactivar la economía una vez el fiat colapse, son capaces de cualquier locura o gilipollez.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Feb 2020)

Turkish Mint Outpaces U.S. Mint

Le ceca estatal turca supera a la americana en cuanto a oro monetizado. Llevan ya muchas toneladas desde que en 2011 se obliga a los bancos comerciales a tener reservas en oro. El oro forma parte del sistema financiero turco y su estado también favorece la adquisición por parte de la población.


----------



## tastas (10 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Turkish Mint Outpaces U.S. Mint
> 
> Le ceca estatal turca supera a la americana en cuanto a oro monetizado. Llevan ya muchas toneladas desde que en 2011 se obliga a los bancos comerciales a tener reservas en oro. El oro forma parte del sistema financiero turco y su estado también favorece la adquisición por parte de la población.



Para cuándo conflicto bélico en Turquía?


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Feb 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Para cuándo conflicto bélico en Turquía?



Ya se la han intentado liar varias veces a Erdogan... Sin éxito por ahora.

Aprovecho para dejar un buen artículo:
The Bull Cliff


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Feb 2020)

Chinashop geschlossen - Globale Lieferketten brechen zusammen

La cadena de distribución está cerca del colapso:



Por lo que pone el artículo, la falta de piezas se empieza a hacer notar y ya hay empresas pensando en parar la producción:
Two Fiat Chrysler Plants Will Idle for Two Weeks Amid Slow Sales

La cuarentena afecta ya a 400 millones de chinos y se han cerrado casi todos los puertos del país. Estás medidas se justifican por estos datos:




Poniendo los datos en perspectiva, veamos las cifras de la gripe en España el año pasado:



Los datos del gobierno chino, NO justifican las medidas que están tomando...
La única "solución" para el problema es imprimir aún más dinero:




El resto de bancos centrales van a tener que aplicar las mismas medidas que China (no tienen otras opciones para paliar los efectos de la "enfermedad" que está asolando la cadena de distribución y el comercio mundial).

Dejo una frase que resume la diferencia entre los metales y el dinero fiat: "el oro circula porque tiene valor, el dinero fiat tiene valor porque circula". Pues bien, está crisis va a dificultar y mucho que el dinero fiat circule. Y si no circula... Game over fiat.


----------



## timi (10 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Chinashop geschlossen - Globale Lieferketten brechen zusammen
> 
> La cadena de distribución está cerca del colapso:
> Ver archivo adjunto 230021
> ...



si tienes razón en lo que vas posteando , que yo no lo se ,,, dejad de comprar oro y llenad la despensa y si podéis las 2 cosas mejor ,,,,

dejo esto

Reapertura de las fábricas en China con el nuevo "conteo" de afectados.

Masked President Xi Warns 'Prepare For Long & Grim' Virus Battle As Trump Insists Outbreak Will End By April


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Feb 2020)

timi dijo:


> si tienes razón en lo que vas posteando , que yo no lo se ,,, dejad de comprar oro y llenad la despensa y si podéis las 2 cosas mejor ,,,,
> 
> dejo esto
> 
> ...



El presidente chino con mascarilla diciendo que esto va para largo y Trump diciendo que se va a curar en Abril...   

Me parto, la "enfermedad" se irá cuando Xi tenga a bien quitarse la mascarilla, no cuando diga Trump. Parece que Trump tiene más prisa que Xi en que se solucione el tema... Pero en este tema el timming lo marca China y se están preparando para "una larga batalla contra el virus"

Timi, por ahora lo único real en todo esto son las consecuencias que tienen las medidas chinas en la economía mundial... Y si mantienen una "larga batalla contra el virus" se van a llevar por delante el sistema monetario actual.

Yo también haría una buena despensa, nunca está de más. Creo que los chinos no van a encontrar la "cura a la enfermedad" hasta que se negocie un nuevo sistema monetario.


----------



## esseri (10 Feb 2020)

Por lo pronto, los banksters ya tienen carta blanca para darle a la maquinita en China...lo k, unido a las repercusiones económicas en el mundo, se esparcirá al resto de bancos centrales. Si a éso le unes los tratados k USA tenía anunciados para negociar en la UE... la presión sobre el confeti uropedo va a ser de aúpa este año . A ver cómo se toman los teutones repartir en vacas rabiosamente flacas, más aún con su partido principal , el de Merkel, desgajándose...y el populismo, a por los restos del cadáver, dando la barrila antigorrones sureños. Todo ello con la pájara del FMI estrenándose a los mandos...k nos sea leve.

Este año huele a tinta de Monopoly quemada y una huída hacia adelante y olé de un fiat k andaba ya entubado...a ver la solución k nos tienen preparada y si el Oro entra en acción en algún tipo de canasta, donde barrería a un fiat ruinoso. Llevamos año y pico comentando k la recesión 2020 era la primera "telegrafiada" y no enmascarada en eufemismos ...y, friamente, esta vez tiene toda la pinta de k nos sueltan el show.

Dejo link a RT a cuenta de la paralización chinorri - & extensiones -, aún en sus inicios.


----------



## esseri (11 Feb 2020)

Buen vistazo.

Gold: A Modern Investment Framework For An Ancient Asset


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Feb 2020)

Central Bank Digital Currencies sweeping the Globe - Belt & Road News

Resumen de los diferentes proyectos en marcha para la digitalización de las monedas fiat estatales. A parte de China, hay proyectos en Japón, Singapur, Suecia, EU, Rusia...

Esperan con ellas mejorar la gobernabilidad y el control de las monedas estatales especialmente en momentos de crisis.


----------



## esseri (11 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Central Bank Digital Currencies sweeping the Globe - Belt & Road News
> 
> Resumen de los diferentes proyectos en marcha para la digitalización de las monedas fiat estatales. A parte de China, hay proyectos en Japón, Singapur, Suecia, EU, Rusia...
> 
> Esperan con ellas mejorar la gobernabilidad y el control de las monedas estatales especialmente en momentos de crisis.



Parece k es la válvula y salida a toda esta situación de caos orquestado, cuya temperatura y embrollo deberían ir creciendo con el tiempo este 2020 ...pero tal como se plantea, veneno fiat a la enésima potencia.

La clave ( k mostrará si alguna de ellas busca valor añadido para sus usuarios y reparación al desparrame de fiat infinito ) las respaldadas en activos reales y a ver en ké términos. Los referentes del artículo , lejos de anunciar nada bueno, literalmente para echarse a temblar.


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Parece k es la válvula y salida a toda esta situación de caos orquestado, cuya temperatura y embrollo deberían ir creciendo con el tiempo este 2020 ...pero tal como se plantea, veneno fiat a la enésima potencia.
> 
> La clave ( k mostrará si alguna de ellas busca valor añadido para sus usuarios y reparación al desparrame de fiat infinito ) las respaldadas en activos reales y a ver en ké términos. Los referentes del artículo , lejos de anunciar nada bueno, literalmente para echarse a temblar.



La gobernabilidad y control sobre la propia divisa es un requisito para poder respaldarla con activos. No pueden respaldar con oro si previamente no controlan el número de tokens que hay en circulación.

Se ve muy convencidos a los chinos sobre la capacidad de su cripto-yuan para desbancar al dólar. Veo complicado que eso ocurra si no lo respaldan con oro. Las medidas tomadas y las declaraciones de diferentes altos cargos chinos a lo largo de estos últimos años, sólo tienen sentido si el objetivo último es respaldar la moneda en oro.

Implementar un sistema monetario requiere consenso entre los grandes actores y por las buenas, negociando un nuevo marco parece que no ha resultado viendo el cabreo chino ante las últimas medidas yankis que les otorga el monopolio de decidir quién manipula su moneda y quién no.

Si falla la negociación, China tiene que buscar la forma de presionar para conseguir sus intereses en un marco estratégico de guerra de IV generación:
Ya estamos en guerra y es principalmente economica

En este marco estratégico, la "epidemia" que bloquea el comercio mundial cobra sentido pleno. La presión para buscar una salida al conflicto recae ahora en el resto de países afectados por las medidas chinas. Está en juego la gobernabilidad de muchos Estados y no hay muchas opciones:

-Negociar un nuevo acuerdo por las buenas antes de que los daños sean mayores

-Negociar un nuevo acuerdo por las malas hundiendo al resto de monedas estatales con las medidas que han tomado. Los bancos centrales solo tienen la impresora para paliar los efectos del bloqueo económico. Pero imprimir fiat mientras la producción de bienes y servicios disminuye, acaba en hiperinflación obligando a establecer un nuevo sistema monetario.


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Feb 2020)

El Banco central inglés muestra sus reservas de oro no vaya a ser que desconfíen de que sigue allí:
Rare look inside Bank of England's gold vaults

Mientras Turquía importó 30 toneladas de oro en enero:
Türkei: Gold- & Silberimporte Januar 2020


----------



## angel220 (11 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El Banco central inglés muestra sus reservas de oro no vaya a ser que desconfíen de que sigue allí:
> Rare look inside Bank of England's gold vaults
> 
> Mientras Turquía importó 30 toneladas de oro en enero:
> Türkei: Gold- & Silberimporte Januar 2020



Menuda propaganda los UK, para que no se desconfíe, para que no se desconfié se ha de realizar una auditoria externa independiente y comprobación lingote a lingote, que es eso de decir aquí lo tenemos todo bien apilado no nos falta ni uno, y a su primo USA el de zumosol mas de lo mismo, a ver si son hierros pintados, ni uno ni otros dan créditos Turquia sin crédito también seguro que ha redondeado a la baja las compras y aun así me fió mas de ellos.Un saludo


----------



## esseri (11 Feb 2020)

angel220 dijo:


> Menuda propaganda los UK, para que no se desconfíe, para que no se desconfié se ha de realizar una auditoria externa independiente y comprobación lingote a lingote, que es eso de decir aquí lo tenemos todo bien apilado no nos falta ni uno, y a su primo USA el de zumosol mas de lo mismo, a ver si son hierros pintados, ni uno ni otros dan créditos Turquia sin crédito también seguro que ha redondeado a la baja las compras y aun así me fió mas de ellos.Un saludo



Pasteleo. E , imo, innecesario además.

Insisto en k si en lugar de patrones Oro clásicos de más k cuestionable aplicación en la actualidá , el Oro se incorporase a una canasta de divisas del estilo de los DEGs para pagos internacionales entre administraciones públicas ( y ni siquiera centralizado en organizaciones mafiosas tipo FMI sino, por ejemplo, recreado en un sistema descentralizado absolutamente transparente y de libre acceso ) , todo el galimatías de auditorías, cantidá y calidá de tenencias, etc se eliminaría de un plumazo, pues a nadie le importarían una higa las reservas de cada cual , sino sólo las correspondientes a los cobros por sus comodities, derechos de patentes, tecnología, o cualquier otra expresión de riqueza real...e iwalmente, la solidez de cada divisa quedaría exclusivamente a la responsabilidá de cada estado, pues sería una carga inversamente proporcional a los guataques keynesianos de cada integrante de esa canasta y tremendamente punitiva en el acceso a ese marco internacional de transacciones basadas en Oro y OTRAS divisas , por tanto. Cuestión k por otra parte y como debe de ser, influiría muy positivamente para los holders - akí barro pa´casa - a la hora de k cada país ó bloque económico premiase las aportaciones privadas al interés general patrio de un Oro CAPITAL en la economía global .

Poner cada elemento monetario a su nivel en medio de este desvarío de confeti trilero y cederlo a la pura inercia no es , para nada, tan difícil como al parecer, se percibe. Ni, repito, representaría una renuncia de la castuza de turno sobre el manoseo a sus puteados súbditos o el poder sobre su impresora particular. Por no hablar de la libertá de asociación internacional k procuraría frente al histórico consenso global y/ó pase VIP en el caso de los DEG k hoy sería absolutamente innecesario.

Una de las asociaciones de ideas probablemente más anacrónicas y parguelas en torno al patrón Oro es su recreación centralizada ...k hace un siglo y en un mundo a dos por hora, requeriría de cierto consenso/tutela/control institucional para abrazarlo mundialmente, ok...pero k hoy sencillamente , es 100% prescindible.


----------



## Jake el perro (11 Feb 2020)




----------



## Spielzeug (11 Feb 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


>



Vi el episodio con mis hijas y flipe de que sacasen el tema en unos dibujos infantiles 

Ya de paso aproveche para hablarles de la estafa que supone el dinero fiat. Ya saben más del mundo que muchos adultos


----------



## Beto (11 Feb 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


>



Jajajaja me parto con esos dibujos. Mañana lo miro pero si hablan de ese tema es para alucinar


----------



## Membroza (11 Feb 2020)

No sé si es el mejor lugar para preguntar, pues aquí sois bastante fans del metal áureo. Tengo un dinero para invertir. Ahora no me quiero meter en indexado mundial o americano porque están ya demasiado alto el índice y se huele la hostia.

Tengo una parte del dinero metida en microcréditos, otra en un depósito que te da unas cantidades pírricas (aunque bueno, mejor que en el bancolchón), y ahora estoy pensando en meterme en oro. ¿Hay alguna opción mejor viendo la que se avecina?


----------



## kikepm (11 Feb 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


>



Los niños no solo aprenden más economía que los mayores, sino que encima escuchan mejor música en estos videos...


----------



## Digamelon (12 Feb 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Los niños no solo aprenden más economía que los mayores, sino que encima escuchan mejor música en estos videos...



Pero si al final ganan los "buenos" que son los monetaristas keynesianos :_(


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (12 Feb 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> No sé si es el mejor lugar para preguntar, pues aquí sois bastante fans del metal áureo. Tengo un dinero para invertir. Ahora no me quiero meter en indexado mundial o americano porque están ya demasiado alto el índice y se huele la hostia.
> 
> Tengo una parte del dinero metida en microcréditos, otra en un depósito que te da unas cantidades pírricas (aunque bueno, mejor que en el bancolchón), y ahora estoy pensando en meterme en oro. ¿Hay alguna opción mejor viendo la que se avecina?



La FED y los chinos están inyectando liquidez al mercado para no dejarlo caer. Mientras esto ocurra, la economía real da igual, las bolsas seguirán subiendo. Estamos en año de elecciones norteamericanas. Ningún presidente quiere llegar a las elecciones con la bolsa desplomándose, por lo que es probable que este mantenimiento artificial de las subidas en la bolsa americana se mantenga hasta noviembre, que son las elecciones. 

Yo estoy largo en oro y en bolsa norteamericana, y en bolsa norteamericana seguiré estando largo al menos hasta mayo, que por estacionalidad puede caer ("sell in may and go away"). A partir de ahí, y hasta noviembre, depende de la pinta que tenga según las declaraciones de la FED. En este momento y salvo que haya una catástrofe mundial que ni ellos sean capaces de controlar imprimiendo billetes, es lo único que importa a efectos de bolsa.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Feb 2020)

The World Is Facing The Biggest Demand Shock Since The 2009 Global Financial Crisis - King World News

Las medidas contra e "virus" están causando el mayor shock en la demanda desde 2009. La OPEP se reúne para ver si reducen la producción para que no se hundan los precios pero parece que Rusia no está por la labor (no creo que les interese salvar a la industria del fraking yanki)

It's a virus outbreak from China, but a global problem to solve - Chinadaily.com.cn

Editorial del periódico que hace de vocero del gobierno chino. Deja claro que lo más peligroso del virus son sus consecuencias económicas. Consecuencias económicas que han sido ampliadas por las MEDIDAS que han tomado ellos mismos sin que los datos que proporcionan las justifiquen.

Medidas tomadas unilateralmente por el gobierno chino al margen de la OMS. Quién quiera entender...


----------



## Long_Gamma (12 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El presidente chino con mascarilla diciendo que esto va para largo y Trump diciendo que se va a curar en Abril...
> 
> Me parto, la "enfermedad" se irá cuando Xi tenga a bien quitarse la mascarilla, no cuando diga Trump. Parece que Trump tiene más prisa que Xi en que se solucione el tema... Pero en este tema el timming lo marca China y se están preparando para "una larga batalla contra el virus"
> 
> ...



Spielzeug, yo separaría el whishfull thinking del análisis objetivo.

CN esta al límite económica y financieramente. Su modelo ultra Keynesiano de construir ciudades fantasmas y apilar deuda no da para mas. El apalancamiento de su sistema financiero da autentico miedo. Kyle Bass lo explica muy bien, entre otros.

Esta crisis la ha creado por y para CN misma. Para tener un scapegoat a sus excesos. El peak China hace tiempo que lo habíamos pasado y el falsear datos macro (especialidad china) no da para mas. Y quizas para purgar focos disidencia como he leido por ahi (esto no lo sé)

USA y Trump están OK en comparación. Económica y políticamente (con la elección en el bolsillo, los patéticos demócratas haciendan el ridículo). Aun afectando gravemente a la economía USA en los próximos meses (que lo dudo), Trump no tendría inconveniente en colgarle el muerto a los putos chinos; con los que por otro lado ya está en guerra y se ha preocupado de que todo redneck les vea como el enemigo.

USA tiene el USD y la FED, y nos guste o no, es lo que impera en el mundo.

De hecho, cuando/si las cosas se ponen mas feas, el flujo de capital ira a USTreasuries y no a mierda China. Personalmente estoy largo UST, y veo tipos a 0 en USA en el medio plazo. Después MMT, pero eso ya es otro tema.


----------



## FranMen (12 Feb 2020)

La crisis de China también la va a sufrir la “clase media y baja europea “ , acostumbrados a comprar a precios de China, cuando tengamos que comprar a precios europeos con sueldos depreciados nos vamos a enterar.


----------



## esseri (12 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Spielzeug, yo separaría el whishfull thinking del análisis objetivo.
> 
> CN esta al límite económica y financieramente. Su modelo ultra Keynesiano de construir ciudades fantasmas y apilar deuda no da para mas. El apalancamiento de su sistema financiero da autentico miedo. Kyle Bass lo explica muy bien, entre otros.
> 
> ...



Obviamente, hay k separarlos.

Pero, un par de puntos :

- Más allá de polarizar el acelerón de impresora evidente en China y USA...una quema de naves de un fiat GLOBAL absolutamente amortizado a ojos de cualquiera , no es valorable ? ( tanto como el whisful thinking, podemos tender a un vértigo natural ante una situación k TODOS llevamos resaltando , matiz tras matiz primero y pitorreo a cara descubierta después, durante años ). No es valorable, iwalmente, k en las reuniones "arancelarias", se haya comprado un contexto de caos provocado desde fuera de USA , capital del boyante dólar ? Eso no colgaría el muerto a "los chinos"...sino "a un virus" y tanto unos como otros, tendrían autoridá en mesas comunes y designios futuros.

- La FED es lo k impera en el mundo, ok, pero...lo es iwal k hace unos años? Con un acuerdo tácito con tu principal competidor, hay unas cuentas divisas k saquear y jerarquías k otorgar antes de tumbar la impresora global. Personalmente, tenemos anunciada una negociación arancelaria "marca de lacasa" USA contra Uropa. *Y el contexto* de protestas en Francia, la delicada y cada día más disparatada situación política en Hezpaña,un Brexit . USA friendly - k , con las manos desatadas suena más a "bromas pesadas" hacia la UE k a despedidas diplomáticas...y ultimamente, incluso una asincronía evidente en la herencia política de una Merkel capital en el manejo teutón de la dirección UE y hasta en la propia integración alemana en la Unión *pinta de una vulnerabilidá k a Trump se la pone votando y en el área*. Y sin las peligrosas perspectivas de evidente influencia china sobre la economía global .

En comparación con meterte en fregáos con la indiscutible Asia del siglo XXI, lo de Europa puede ser como patear una jubilada. Y posiblemente, en un fiat haciendo aguas, se buscan "primos" a los k pasarles, en la medida de lo posible, la cerillita ardiendo y la factura del guateque...para lo k una UE ya no de dos, sino de "treinta velocidades" pinta la casaputas perfecta.

p.d. por cierto, para arte...el del silente Vladimir, al k TODO está pillando de perfil en la afoto...sin k tosa ni el del peluquín.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Spielzeug, yo separaría el whishfull thinking del análisis objetivo.
> 
> CN esta al límite económica y financieramente. Su modelo ultra Keynesiano de construir ciudades fantasmas y apilar deuda no da para mas. El apalancamiento de su sistema financiero da autentico miedo. Kyle Bass lo explica muy bien, entre otros.
> 
> ...



El sistema productivo chino está intacto, parado pero intacto. La cadena de suministros está bloqueada hasta que ellos decidan, las alternativas al suministro chino pueden tardar años hasta ser viables.

La guerra a día de hoy se basa en provocar conflictos internos que dificulten la gobernabilidad del Estado enemigo. Las consecuencias económicas se van a traducir en paro masivo y conflictividad social extrema. Quién será capaz de mantener la gobernabilidad más tiempo? Entiendo que China confía en que otros caerán antes que ellos.

Cuáles son las consecuencias económicas de las medidas que han tomado para el sistema monetario, en concreto para el dólar?

1. La demanda de dólares para comprar materias primas va a disminuir, tanto por la bajada de precios como por la disminución de la demanda:




2. Petrodolar. USA lleva tiempo destruyendo oferta de crudo (Libia, Irak, Siria...) para mantener a flote su industria de fraking y los bancos que la han financiado. Un precio bajo hace que no sea rentable su producción y va a crear un agujero en los balances de su sistema bancario. La oferta de petróleo en dólares va a reducirse mucho si no consigue mantener la producción de fraking pero la oferta de crudo en otras divisas no (Rusia, Irán...).
Russland "Chapeau" - Hoffnungen bei Virus - Klartext von Barnier
Rusia ha aprobado sus presupuestos de este año contando con un precio de 40$ el barril y no planea disminuir su producción en la reunión de la OPEP. Es curioso que se hayan hecho los presupuestos contando con un precio tan bajo de crudo...

3. El bypass al dólar está muy avanzado en oriente. El incentivo para mantener reservas en dólares va a disminuir mientras que el incentivo para acumular oro va a aumentar (es el colateral de los intercambios comerciales en divisas nacionales para evitar al dólar)

4. La única salida para paliar los efectos de la crisis creada va a obligar a poner la impresora yanki a hechar humo. Esos dólares se van a devaluar ya que el mercado no los va a poder absorber (la demanda de dólares va a bajar por los motivos anteriores)

5. Obligar a los países a cambiar las reservas de dólares por oro va a ser la consecuencia de lo anterior. Y este es, creo, el objetivo de China para el que se lleva preparando bastantes años ya.

6. La mala situación económica del sistema financiero chino, es aparente: sus bancos están bien capitalizados con oro. Si consiguen un cambio de paradigma monetario, estarán en mejores condiciones que el sistema financiero occidental.

__________________
Para una purga interna no es necesario montar todo este tinglado. Para camuflar una mala situación económica interna tampoco. Para buscar un shock externo SI


----------



## kikepm (12 Feb 2020)

Digamelon dijo:


> Pero si al final ganan los "buenos" que son los monetaristas keynesianos :_(



Ganan, pero no son los buenos, y al menos los niños escuchan buena música mientras oyen hablar de lo que es patrón oro.


----------



## Digamelon (12 Feb 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Ganan, pero no son los buenos, y al menos los niños escuchan buena música mientras oyen hablar de lo que es patrón oro.



Claro que no son los buenos, por eso he puesto las comillas, pero a ojos de los niños que ven los dibujos ganan los "buenos", y les hacen entender que el patrón oro es malo.


----------



## Long_Gamma (12 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Obviamente, hay k separarlos.
> 
> Pero, un par de puntos :
> 
> ...



Hmmm...

No creo que USA y CN tengan intereses geopoliticos comunes. Iniciar una cadena de acontecimientos asi, requeriria una entidad supranacional que articule todo desde la sombra. Es tema para otro debate, y aunque yo creo que existe (el BIS, el cambio climatico etc... encajan poerfectamente en esta teoria) su modus operandi es diferente. Ademas, siempre habia pensado que era mas occidental, no estoy tan seguro que CN y RU estuvieran en el board de este ente. En fin, tema apasionente pero mas preguntas que respuestas.

Vamos al analisis factual a ver si entre todos podemos atar algun cabo:

El "virus" es una pantomima artificial. No existe: gracias al inigualable PutinRel (de nuevo activo en el foro despues de solucionar problemillas domesticos) lo tengo 100% claro desde hace tiempo. Mi esfuerzo me llevo entender sus explicaciones sobre secuenciaciones etc...
Si un mindundi como yo lo sabe, la gente necesaria tambien. Sanitariamente no hay riesgo, se acaba cuando alguien lo decida.
El que se esté mediaticamente amplificando el asunto, responde a un fin. Los massmedia son siervos del poder.
CN está en el ojo del huracan, y controlandolo todo internamente. Esto indica con alta probabilidad que ellos han iniciado el asunto. Veo dificil que USA elija Wuhan, se infiltre y le dejen a la CIA actual alli como locals y ademas controlar los datos de infectados, tests etc...
Asumiendo (con lo que implica) que CN es la auto-causante del tema, cual es el beneficio que persigue?
Purga de disidentes, chivo espiatorio a su nefasta economia o como defiende Spielzeug, una reaccion en cadena hasta destruir el sistema monetario actual?
Personalmente, no creo que esto tenga recorrido para tanto. Lo sabremos rapido si declaran que hay graves epidemias extendidas en EUR o USA (no solo Asia). Eso querrá decir que todos estan en el ajo. Cosa que dudo.


RE a Vlad, un ex-coronel de la KGB, maestro de ajedrez, al que las malas lenguas dicen que obligaron a mirar dentro del horno en el que quemaban vivo a un general KGB confidente USA... que vamos a decir? Despues de la ultima purga Medvedeviana (demasiado occidental el hombre) tiene barra libre para implementar su camino. Y asi les va, una maravilla. Ha conseguido que todo el mundo les hable de tu a tu, sin bullying de ningun tipo. Incluidos los USA. Y camino del top5 en reservas de oro... sabe rodearse y sobre todo escuchar a asesores como Sergey Glazyev. 
Los lideres Europeos son titeres estupidos en comparacion.


----------



## esseri (12 Feb 2020)

Sep...no sólo k todo el mundo les hable de tú a tú, sino hacerlo ellos con todo el mundo iwalmente - lo k tiene todo el mérito tras regresar en 2 telediarios de su "temporada por el infierno" -. Y diría k hasta más importante : K ni les hablen. La casaputas monetaria global tiene el recorrido k tiene el dejar a Rusia al margen : Es el último elemento k un trilero quiere ver en su ecuación. No será el más grande, ok...pero sí indomable e indigesto o cuando menos , autónomo y dificilmente asumible como compadre de unos pasteleos k probablemente los chinos, de otra escuela, sí pueden aceptar si el bote merece la pena. Eso sí, aquí , como hace decenios - cambiarlo todo para k nada cambie - hay dos bloques y "máh ná" ( uno de ellos, al menos tácita o amenazadoramente ampliado por el peso k China ha adquirido en esos últimos decenios - el fleco suelto o mal medido del asalto global yankee - mientras la ex-URSS se palpaba las ropas tras su desguace ) k presumiblemente perdurarán cuando menos durante la transición global currando y/o forzando sus sillitas a la mesa.

Uropa , amortizadita ya como proxy del desesperado confeti de la FED a la caza de incautos , es pura estética, y a estas alturas, hasta con el rímel corrido y apestando , de madrugada traicionera , al ponche de la fiesta... y pinta lo mismo por disparatado k suene, k pueda pintar una muñeca hinchable tipo Argentina, por poner un ejemplo. Que más da un chihuaua como Macri guardando la choza que una dominatrix del FMI...la voz de sus amos , no más, güey... y bien claro k se va a ver este 2020 : Oxtiax hasta en el carné de identidá para un bloque probeta k ni con Loctite. No nos aburriremos por aquí, no. Sin necesidá de la cascada de impresoras k mantenga la bici en pie...a este geriátrico , salvo para exprimirlo, no se le arrima ni la p k lo parió.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Feb 2020)

La curva del bono a 10 años y a 3 meses vuelve a invertirse:



Parece que las intervenciones de la fed a partir de septiembre son insuficientes...

Otro gráfico que indica recesión:



Pd. Máximos en euros


----------



## esseri (13 Feb 2020)

La divisa k acabe en pie "esta pantalla" ...empezará la próxima petadita de fichas para jugarla.

Con nuevo dinero descentralizado ( el Oro , en el esplendor de sus propiedades, lo es ) ...pinta un órdago del Jran Capital a la clase política global.


----------



## esseri (13 Feb 2020)

Gold and Bentleys: Lebanese spend big to salvage savings | | AW


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Feb 2020)

EEUU consiguió la victoria frente a Rusia durante la guerra fría hundiendo el precio del petróleo.

Actualmente la situación se ha invertido y son los USA los que van a sufrir en caso de bajos precios del crudo. El fraking no es rentable a menos de 50$ por barril y parece que va a seguir bajando:

VIRUS: IEA erwartet ersten Rückgang der Ölnachfrage seit über zehn Jahren - 13.02.20 - BÖRSE ONLINE

La OPEP espera la primera reducción de la demanda desde hace 10 años y planean una reducción de la producción para estabilizar el precio. Para que la reducción de la producción tenga efecto, necesitan que Rusia también la reduzca y no está por la labor de hacerlo. Rusia ha aprobado los presupuestos de este año contando con un precio de 40$ el barril (precio muy inferior a las perspectivas del mercado, tal vez sabían más que el resto... El año pasado anunciaron Rusia y China máxima cooperación a todos los niveles ). Rusia también ha sido la primera en seguir el teatro chino mandando cerrar sus fronteras para evitar la "epidemia"

Cuáles son las consecuencias para EEUU de un precio bajo del petróleo?
1. Los bancos que han de financiado el fracking van a tener un agujero que obligará a la fed a inyectar más dólares a la economía.

2. La producción del fracking no puede para ya que de hacerlo el petróleo disponible en dólares sería insuficiente para cubrir la demanda, obligando a los Estados a liquidar dólares por otras divisas con las que conseguir el crudo que necesitan. Esa divisa es el oro (Rusia e Irán).

3. La combinación del aumento de la cantidad de dólares en el mercado para sostener el fracking junto con la disminución de la demanda de dólares derivada del parón del comercio mundial y la bajada del precio de las materias primas es explosiva para el valor del dólar frente al oro.

4. Ser divisa de reserva en este escenario es nefasto ya que es la única divisa disponible para comprar oro en el mercado que los acepte. Recordemos que en los últimos diez años han aparecido mercados de oro en muchos países pero están denominados en la divisa local por lo que sólo se podrán liquidar en el COMEX y se va a pedir la entrega de oro físico, no oro-papel.

5. Los factores anteriores van a cerrar este desajuste entre el precio del oro y la masa monetaria (cuyo aumento va a ser exponencial para salvar la industria del fracking y mantener suficiente oferta de petróleo en dólares):
Ver archivo adjunto 231845


6. Un aumento rápido del precio del oro en todas las divisas fiat va a provocar una enfermedad, la goldfiver, a nivel mundial. Y no hay vacuna para ella 

7. Quién será el primero en sacar una divisa redimible en oro?
Central Bank Digital Currencies sweeping the Globe - Belt & Road News

Los bancos centrales están a la carrera para sacar nuevas divisas digitales que mejoren la gobernabilidad y control de la moneda. Entiendo que es para respaldarlas en oro ya que si no se podrían apañar con la versión actual que es igualmente digital casi al 100% (la proporción de cash en forma de monedas y billetes es mínima)


En resumen, guerra económica con el objetivo de que los países cambien sus reservas de fiat, dólares principalmente, por oro.


----------



## Muttley (13 Feb 2020)

Para los plateros:

Impulsan la plata con valor moneda; proponen cambio histórico en Ley Monetaria

Se pide:

Que la onza sea aceptada en la apertura de cuentas de ahorro sin ningún tipo de comisión


- Se utilice como moneda de cambio en todo tipo de establecimientos


- El Banco de *México* definiría el valor de la onza de *plata* de acuerdo al precio internacional


----------



## esseri (13 Feb 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Para los plateros:
> 
> Impulsan la plata con valor moneda; proponen cambio histórico en Ley Monetaria
> 
> ...



A ver si es verdá de una vez, como decía sorprendentemente el de Guggenheim en Davos para este año . Porke falta le hace.

You should all own some silver. Just don’t expect it to make you rich | MoneyWeek


"...Y aquí estamos hoy. La plata es de $ 17.50 la onza. Costaba 17,50 dólares la onza en 1979. Tenía diez años en 1979. Tengo 50. Cuarenta años de comprar y mantener, y nada. ¿Es eso todo lo que tengo que mostrar durante 40 años de presciencia? "


----------



## esseri (13 Feb 2020)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> Luego te cambian la legislación española al respecto y date por jodido! Porque lo harán!



Por éso hay k estar al tanto de cryptos áureas custodiadas en jurisdicciones de independencia razonable. K saldrán.

El perfil da para productazo...y alguno k merezca la pena prosperará.


----------



## esseri (13 Feb 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Si por lo menos en esos 40 años nunca hubiera bajado de esos 17,50... pero ha estado bastante mas abajo y en muchas ocasiones. Bastante lamentable, como si los 17,50 de hace 40 años fueran los mismos que los de hoy.
> 
> O la cantidad de plata de hace 40 años la misma que la de hoy.
> 
> Y luego dicen que el precio no esta manipulado, se ríen en nuestras narices y no pasa nada...



Bueno...como dice en el artículo...como particulares, no somos ningún fondo de altos vuelos dispuesto a la pelea con los especuladores ni con querencia a esos dilemas de quinta dimensión. Pero desde 1979 y la multiplicación portentosa de fiat infinito con burbujas por doquier...la plata es ejemplo palmario de ruina y ocasiones perdidas donde las haya. Esperemos k el de Guggenheim haya hablado con conocimiento de causa, porke sería el notición del año.

De cualquier modo, no está de más para pomperos novatos y los k llegarán , estar al tanto del marronazo k la plata ha representado los ultimos años ( decenios ) . Y si van alegres de fiat, ni te digo...k esa mierda abulta k es el copón y puedes acabar alkilando hasta para tu guarda privada ( en un domicilo particular, o te curras una obra de camuflaje...o unos cacos se encuentran unas reservas de plata considerables aunke no quieran ) . Con un paquete de Chester lleno de onzas de Oro, pasas 50 o 60 mil pavos por cualquier fronterita menor...para empezar, por la UE. De ahí a pasar media docena de masterboxes,  tú me dirás.

Por cierto, el otro día comentaban k a mil pavos la onza afloraría un huevo de plata a la superficie...cuando es de suponer k lo k se pondría de manifiesto es k valor monetario, con un supply tan ambiguo...rien de rien. En fin...a ver si suena la flauta con lo de México, por ejemplo.


----------



## esseri (13 Feb 2020)

Seguimos para bingo con el kolonavilus.

China Reports Huge Jump In New Coronavirus Infections And Deaths; Oil, Stocks Tumble


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Seguimos para bingo con el kolonavilus.
> 
> China Reports Huge Jump In New Coronavirus Infections And Deaths; Oil, Stocks Tumble



Te cito para que los que te ignoran no pierdan información (y se replanteen seguir siendo ignorantes de la información que traes)

A mi firma me remito:
_Qué es el poder? Es la capacidad para establecer qué es real y que no. Mientras la gente busca la verdad, el PODER la crea estableciendo una visión del mundo conforme a sus intereses_.

Veremos si China tiene el poder o no...


----------



## Muttley (14 Feb 2020)

Video que acaban de sacar Cobas (Paramés) sobre el oro.



Básicamente es un vídeo de 8 mins en los que los primeros 6 son El Barrio Sesamo aurífero. En el último minuto sacan la consecuente gráfica de rentabilidad desde 1802. Conclusión. No se gana un chavo con el oro. Compren mi fondo value de renta variable. 

Se le olvida mencionar que hasta 1971 oro y moneda tienen una relación biunívoca. Se compraba oro como respaldo, no exactamente como inversión.
Desde entonces oro y dólar no están correlacionados ya que de uno se imprime lo que se quiere y del otro se extrae lo que se puede. Por tanto si se podría definir como inversión (y protección).

Tiene guasa que sea precisamente un fondo con pérdidas del -30% el que en vez de estar metidos en la cueva meditando que coño han hecho con Arytza o Renault....se pongan dignos con un activo que les ha levantado un 30% en el mismo tiempo que ellos han perdido un 30%. Diferencia por tanto de un 60%.

Este bonito vídeo lo explica algo mejor, con bastante guasa por cierto 



Mas información en el post 

Bolsa: - Se le ha acabado la "buena suerte" a Paramés?


----------



## esseri (14 Feb 2020)

Bueno...la rentabilidá la tiene k - y puede y debe - ver cada uno. Cifras sin literatura, k de éso, y bien panfletera, hay de sobra.

Yo intento llamar la atención de la "pillada física" de la plata, sobre todo a quienes entren de novatos con el fin del mundo a las puertas y todo ese sermón gratuíto y vendeburras, gente k se crea k está a dos meses de un default mundial k le esquilme sus ahorros y a lo mismo de multiplicarlos exponencialmente si entra en metales ( k es un "entendimiento" k puede abrazarse facilmente antes de asimilar cierto criterio y separar granos de pajas...cuando el físico es un posicionamiento de largo plazo, muuuuy largo ) ...y más aún si disponen de cierto capital, pues a partir de cinco cifras, la plata conlleva unos problemas de volumen MUY considerables k acaban desesperando, sobre todo al urbanita medio a la espera de un Mad Max inminente y tal y tal. Para quien no tenga otras propiedades, en un zulito , la plata se vuelve un engorro de tres pares de wevox. Y no me parece ninguna chorrada resaltarlo.

Otra cosa es hacerse con unos tubos de maples y tal...pero vamos, ahí,k valore cada uno.Siempre contando, imo, k el Oro es algo k la plata NO ES. Ya a partir de éso...allácadacualo.


----------



## FranMen (14 Feb 2020)

Coronavirus cancels London Steel Trade's Asian occasion - Forex News 24
Tomado del hilo del Coronavirus


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Feb 2020)

China está literalmente parada:




"El engaño en las operaciones militares no sólo se dirige al enemigo, empieza por las propias tropas para que te sigan sin saber a dónde van" (Sun Tzu)

Cómo responder al ataque Chino? Pues es muy difícil, el enemigo es invisible (un "virus") y no tiene forma (las medidas para combatirlo)

"Se extremadamente sutil, hasta el punto de no tener forma. De esta forma podrás guiar el destino de tus adversarios" (Sun Tzu)


Coronavirus will not stop Russian electronic industry, ministry says

China puede decidir quién puede continuar produciendo y quién no y presionar para romper alianzas (también hay una frase de Sun Tzu al respecto)

Saludos!


----------



## Piel de Luna (14 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Bueno...la rentabilidá la tiene k - y puede y debe - ver cada uno. Cifras sin literatura, k de éso, y bien panfletera, hay de sobra.
> 
> Yo intento llamar la atención de la "pillada física" de la plata, sobre todo a quienes entren de novatos con el fin del mundo a las puertas y todo ese sermón gratuíto y vendeburras, gente k se crea k está a dos meses de un default mundial k le esquilme sus ahorros y a lo mismo de multiplicarlos exponencialmente si entra en metales ( k es un "entendimiento" k puede abrazarse facilmente antes de asimilar cierto criterio y separar granos de pajas...cuando el físico es un posicionamiento de largo plazo, muuuuy largo ) ...y más aún si disponen de cierto capital, pues a partir de cinco cifras, la plata conlleva unos problemas de volumen MUY considerables k acaban desesperando, sobre todo al urbanita medio a la espera de un Mad Max inminente y tal y tal. Para quien no tenga otras propiedades, en un zulito , la plata se vuelve un engorro de tres pares de wevox. Y no me parece ninguna chorrada resaltarlo.
> 
> Otra cosa es hacerse con unos tubos de maples y tal...pero vamos, ahí,k valore cada uno.Siempre contando, imo, k el Oro es algo k la plata NO ES. Ya a partir de éso...allácadacualo.



A partir de 5 cifras el menor problema de plata es el volumen (que lo es), hay otros peores como la liquidez.
El oro es dinero, la plata lo fue, a día de hoy, en realidad nadie sabe lo que es, pese a todo, en breve tendrá su momento y será glorioso, pero seguirá siendo plata, con lo cual pienso que llegado su minuto de gloria será genial para cambiarla por dinero, osea por Au.


----------



## paketazo (14 Feb 2020)

Para mi y lo he dicho siempre, el handicap de la plata no es la potencial revalorización, que la tiene, si no el almacenamiento cuando ya estamos hablando cantidades de 20.000$ o más.

Mover 30Kg de plata en monedas o lingotes no es ya ninguna coña...es evidente que se puede mover eso y más, solo faltaría, pero la misma cantidad en oro representaría 90 veces menos de peso.

Aclarado esto, que creo se debería tener muy en cuenta a la hora de invertir que este diferencial cercano a 90 a 1 es histórico, y podría revertirse en un porcentaje interesante, pese a ello, desconozco la liquidez de la plata , y lo sencillo que resultaría colocar a spot o cerca (precio de mercado), 30 , 40 o 100Kg de plata .

Lo que sí tengo claro es que colocar 40.000$ en oro es relativamente sencillo, y sería cuestión de pocos días o incluso horas si uno se pone terco, y acepta un descuento frente al spot que lo convierta en irresistible.

¿plata u oro?

Yo soy de oro, pero aceptaría una proporción de 8 a 2 por ejemplo a favor del oro como interesante para mi, pero aquí cada uno de nosotros es un mundo, y como el mundo no para de dar vueltas, pues nuestro coco tampoco.

Buen viernes a todos.

@Piel de Luna se me ha adelantado 4 minutos


----------



## Silver94 (14 Feb 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> A partir de 5 cifras el menor problema de plata es el volumen (que lo es), hay otros peores como la liquidez.
> El oro es dinero, la plata lo fue, a día de hoy, en realidad nadie sabe lo que es, pese a todo, en breve tendrá su momento y será glorioso, pero seguirá siendo plata, con lo cual pienso que llegado su minuto de gloria será genial para cambiarla por dinero, osea por Au.



Exactamente como me lo planteo yo. Compro oro y plata, 60% de oro, 40% de plata aproximadamente, pero veo en la plata una posibilidad buenísima de comprar a un precio que en unos años pienso que va a ser de risa. Llegado el momento, me desharé de buena parte de la plata y compraré más oro. La diferencia entre las onzas de uno y otro metal tiene que equilibrarse.


----------



## esseri (14 Feb 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> A partir de 5 cifras el menor problema de plata es el volumen (que lo es), hay otros peores como la liquidez.
> El oro es dinero, la plata lo fue, a día de hoy, en realidad nadie sabe lo que es, * pese a todo, en breve tendrá su momento y será glorioso*, pero seguirá siendo plata, con lo cual pienso que llegado su minuto de gloria será genial para cambiarla por dinero, osea por Au.



De ahí el engorro del volumen.  Hace falta mucha paciencia hasta un escenario minimamente favorable para hacer caja ( y, por supuesto, me apunto a lo de volcarlo a Oro . DINERO con mayúsculas ). Hoy en día, la inmensa mayoría de plateros llevan su apuesta enquistada cuando no a rastras y en un promedio desesperante y agotador. ( Recuerdo en este mismo foro hará nueve o diez años, afotos de palés de plata "sin iva" en bodegas de aviones, presuntamente titularidá de foreros. Menuda milonga k endiñaron por aquí a quienes ya entonces veían el Oro "caro". El paralelismo con las shitcoins actuales en el sector crypto es de libro...pero desgraciadamente sin la volatilidá de aquellas, k te permite soltar amarras y resetear en cruces adecuados ).

Podrías extenderte algo más en esos problemas de liquidez y en tu impresión de k tendrá su momento de gloria ?

Gracias.


----------



## esseri (14 Feb 2020)

p.d. Por cierto...en los 3 países k rodean Hezpaña ( Portugal, Francia, Marruecos ) ... la proporción REAL plata/Oro ( bien en Oro, bien en fiat ) va infinitamente más allá de la oficial k alguno resalta.

A partir de 5 cifras, los descuentos son el copón , un terreno absolutamente abierto a la negociación.


----------



## Piel de Luna (14 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> De ahí el engorro del volumen.  Hace falta mucha paciencia hasta un escenario minimamente favorable para hacer caja ( y, por supuesto, me apunto a lo de volcarlo a Oro . DINERO con mayúsculas ). Hoy en día, la inmensa mayoría de plateros llevan su apuesta enquistada cuando no a rastras y en un promedio desesperante y agotador. ( Recuerdo en este mismo foro hará nueve o diez años, afotos de palés de plata "sin iva" en bodegas de aviones, presuntamente titularidá de foreros. Menuda milonga k endiñaron por aquí a quienes ya entonces veían el Oro "caro". El paralelismo con las shitcoins actuales en el sector crypto es de libro...pero desgraciadamente sin la volatilidá de aquellas, k te permite soltar amarras y resetear en cruces adecuados ).
> 
> Podrías extenderte algo más en esos problemas de liquidez y en tu impresión de k tendrá su momento de gloria ?
> 
> Gracias.



Su momento de gloria lo tendrá, estoy segurisimo, así fue siempre, puntualmente y de forma muy breve (es un mercado muy estrecho, digamos de "risa") es fácil muy fácil tumbarlo, y la industria así lo hará, tiene las armas para ello y todo el apalancamiento necesario, además de mangera directa con la impresora del BC, el tema de liquidez es muy sencillo, solo con una llamada o mail lo puedes comprobar, dirígete a coininvest y diles que tienes 50k de Ag y 50k de Au... A ver que protocolo hay para uno y para otro, y después diles que tienes 500k de Ag y 500 de Au.... para ver qué tal siguen los protocolos...


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Feb 2020)

Multibillion mystery of the great gold sale

Movimientos extraños en el oro. Ventas masivas de oro de UK, no se sabe quién. Para poner en perspectiva el volumen comparado con los últimos años:




Algo está ocurriendo...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (14 Feb 2020)

Si le dices a la telefonista de coininvest que tienes 500 kilos de oro para venderles, le da un parraque que se queda en el sitio. Con esos 23 millones y medio de euros les compras el chiringuito...los doscientos sesenta mil pavos de la plata, ya si eso, para pagar la fiesta posterior.

Un saludo.


----------



## esseri (14 Feb 2020)

A menos de 100 francos de dejar también la otrora superchapa suiza por el retrovisor.

Toda la pinta de k el tío Gilito ( Gold ) y el tito Donald ( Trump ) van a montar un 2020 Caníbal, Caníbal...

Palomitax.



Spoiler











Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Si le dices a la telefonista de coininvest que tienes 500 kilos de oro para venderles, le da un parraque que se queda en el sitio. Con esos 23 millones y medio de euros les compras el chiringuito...los doscientos sesenta mil pavos de la plata, ya si eso, para pagar la fiesta posterior.
> 
> Un saludo.



La plata pa´l bote´la pobre chavala, Patxi, aivalaoxtiapuéx !... k´está el Atéti en la final de copa, jodérrr .


----------



## esseri (14 Feb 2020)

Por mix partex, sólo subo algún link...si valen de algo, de lujo.


----------



## esseri (14 Feb 2020)

Pues hombre, lo dice bien claro : *NUESTROS *ahorros.


----------



## Muttley (14 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Para mi y lo he dicho siempre, es handicap de la plata no es la potencial revalorización, que la tiene, si no el almacenamiento cuando ya estamos hablando cantidades de 20.000$ o más.
> 
> Mover 30Kg de plata en monedas o lingotes no es ya ninguna coña...es evidente que se puede mover eso y más, solo faltaría, pero la misma cantidad en oro representaría 90 veces menos de peso.
> 
> ...



Bueno, yo tengo de las dos y opino que ambos metales tienen su gracia. 
Creo que lo he dicho alguna vez. Mi proporción en peso es 100 a 1. A favor de plata. 
Y un precio medio con el que duermo tranquilo. Claramente por debajo de 20 y desde luego no solo tengo maples.
Es cierto que con los deberes hechos, voy más a calidad que a cantidad. No compro tubos salvo alguna excepción,...muy contada y me centro más en monedas que llaman mi atención. 

No es realista que nadie vaya a vender 30kgs de plata de golpe. Creo que lo he comentado alguna vez. Además quien tenga 30 kgs no lo va a vender a peso. Es una colección que normalmente ha tardado años en juntarse. Con gran variedad, habra maples, pero también habrá lunares, pandas, africanas, alguna edición limitada, alguna mexicana rara, americanas etc. 
Eso se vende una a una o en lotes pequeños, no evidentemente los tubos. 
Ventaja? Es MUY discreto. Vender moneda a moneda a particular queda por debajo del radar fiscal en casi cualquier circunstancia. 

Imaginemonos armageddon donde se empieza a pagar IVA por el oro o simplemente que para transacciones de más de 500 euros hay que declararlas. Por ejemplo en 2031. Seguramente llegado a ese punto sea el precio de medio soberano de batalla. La monitorizacion estatal puede dar disgustos.
Eso con la plata casi se puede asegurar que no va a ocurrir. Por mucho que valga, léase 60 euros onza en 2031, al gobierno le importará un carajo las ventas de un panda del 2020 que valga 100. No sé si me explico.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Feb 2020)

Sobre los cambios monetarios abrí un hilo hace tiempo que pasó desapercibido pero creo que merece la pena:
La Historia cambia segun donde fijes el punto de atencion

Más información sobre el fin del bimetalismo, un artículo de Antaño Fekete (must read en mi opinión):
The Silver Saga

En mi opinión, no se puede monetizar solo el oro. Si el oro vuelve al centro del sistema monetario, la plata, por sus características monetarias, seguirá el mismo camino y se acercará al ratio histórico de 15:1



Y creo que este es el plan B de JP Morgan que lleva años tirando los precios con cortos de plata-papel mientras acumulan plata fisica.


----------



## timi (14 Feb 2020)

Que satisfacción entrar en el hilo y volver a ver debates constructivos sobre mps


----------



## skipyy (14 Feb 2020)

Creo que se refiere a que no sólo tiene bullion (que tiene), pero que también tiene otras monedas de plata, que una vez se tienen los deberes hechos hay más monedas muy bonitas e interesantes.


----------



## paketazo (14 Feb 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Bueno, yo tengo de las dos y opino que ambos metales tienen su gracia.
> Creo que lo he dicho alguna vez. Mi proporción en peso es 100 a 1. A favor de plata.
> Y un precio medio con el que duermo tranquilo. Claramente por debajo de 20 y desde luego no solo tengo maples.
> Es cierto que con los deberes hechos, voy más a calidad que a cantidad. No compro tubos salvo alguna excepción,...muy contada y me centro más en monedas que llaman mi atención.
> ...



Vamos a ver, personalmente, y hablo exclusivamente de mi punto de vista, invierto en metales por ser reserva de valor y estar fuera del circuito tradicional del dinero bancario/estatal.

A mi, no me sirve eso de vender onza a onza, ni venderlas de 10 en 10...no por que esté forrado ni mucho menos, si no por que si preciso liquidez la preciso ¡ya!, y si por el motivo que sea (generalmente una necesidad inesperada), tengo que desprenderme de un monto importante de plata, como por ejemplo 20.000$ pues no lo voy a hacer onza a onza.

El oro me da más tranquilidad en ese aspecto, y solo hablo de reserva de valor y liquidez, no de revalorización potencial, ya que ahí le otorgo mayor poder a la plata, pues para el oro hacer un 2X es complicado,mientras que par ala plata es solo cuestión de tiempo (y no mucho seguramente)

Los grandes capitales personales, no pueden comprar plata física cómodamente, ya que conllevaría numerosos problemas de almacenamiento, desde la compra, hasta la futura venta...sin embargo 10.000.000$ en oro, tampoco es un gran volumen para mantener en una bóveda custodiada.

¿mejor la plata para el ciudadano de a pié?

Es probable, pero solo si hablamos de esa situación que comentas de un futuro lejano sin necesidad imperiosa de liquidez y huyendo de problemas fiscales.

De hecho si existiera un banco de plata dónde me la compran al spot menos X, y la cantidad que fuera, pues todo mi argumento se iría al traste, o al menos en gran parte, pero aquí y ahora para mi, resulta más sencillo comprar o vender oro que plata, siempre hablando del mismo volumen monetario.

Yo no compro monedas de colección ni entiendo nada de ellas, o al menos no mucho, y por consiguiente veo al oro/plata como un metal de inversión puro. Admiro a quienes pueden y saben ver más allá de eso, pero mi tiempo es limitado, y mis aspiraciones son otras.

Espero que los plateros del foro, que sé son muchos, tengan un futuro brillante en sus decisiones, y probablemente ese ratio actual, aun que dudo que como dice @Spielzeug llegue de nuevo a 15:1 admito que sí creo que lo podríamos ver en 50:1 en un momento futuro.

Un saludo y y coincido con @timi ... da gusto ver aportaciones constructivas en este foro de nuevo.


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Feb 2020)

Dejo aquí un par de artículos del periódico vocero del gobierno chino en el que se habla de "guerra fría" con EEUU por el tema del "virus" (está bastante claro que la "epidemia" va más de geopolítica que otra cosa):

'Yellow peril' virus more contagious and condemnable - Chinadaily.com.cn

Callous exploitation of epidemic - Chinadaily.com.cn

En otros artículos aprovechan la narrativa occidental para "blindarse argumentalmente" y vienen a decir que "hay que evitar el _racismo_ hacia los chinos por una epidemia causada por el _cambio climático_"

El ministro de exteriores chino está en Alemania para tratar los aspectos económicos del "virus":
FM discusses virus, trade with Germany - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## timi (15 Feb 2020)

Buenos días
Soy de los que he comprado mas de "30 onzas" de plata , se que abulta , se que no es tan liquida como el oro y se que puede que no vea beneficios en toda mi vida , pero me gusta , soy un poco terco ,,, y si , muchas veces en mi vida me he equivocado , y reclamo mi derecho a que poseer plata sea una de esas veces

En su día hice un contacto a 20 km de casa , que me dejo claro que le trajera los kilos de plata que quisiera , que a el le interesa. Evidentemente, no me va a pagar a spot , el también tiene que comer y querrá su margen , todo dependerá de la necesidad mía en su momento.

Todos los activos tiene un margen a partir de el cual es liquido al momento , si yo me pongo a vender onzas de plata aquí a 12 euros , cuanto tiempo creéis que me duraran?
Mi media actual es de unos 18-19 euros la onza de plata , considero que no es mal precio.Si pasados 10 años , la plata puede estar a 30 euros la onza ,,, y creo que estoy siendo generoso , si la pongo a la venta a 25 euros , cuanto tiempo creéis que me va a durar?
Pero es que ademas , voy sin fecha , seria un gustazo dejarlo en herencia ,,,

luego el tema del espacio ,,, y si no tuvierais problemas de espacio?

Naturalmente me puedo equivocar , pero eso lo sabre de aquí a muchos años,,, o igual me muero y no se si me he equivocado.

La finalidad de un metalero nunca tendría que ser el hacerse rico. El metal que mas he comprado en mi vida es el plomo y económicamente es el que mas ruinoso va a ser ,,, no necesito estar en mi lecho de muerte para saberlo , con los otros metales tendremos que esperar.

saludos a todos


----------



## -Galaiko (15 Feb 2020)

Hola, soy novato en esto de los metales, entiendo que es para no perder valor de los ahorros fiat.
Estoy pensando en comprar algo de Oro y poca plata (90%-10%) son poco menos de 10K.
Hace tiempo que tengo ganas de entrar, pero el padre de un amigo que hace años que tiene monedas de plata y oro me dice que está muy caro que ahora no es buen momento, pero yo veo que el oro no va a bajar, en todo caso se mantendrá o subirá. ¿Veis probable que vuelva a estar a menos de 1000 euros la onza? A mi me cuesta de creer, pero como dije soy neofito en esto de los metales. 
Pido disculpas por mi pregunta desde la ignorancia.


----------



## timi (15 Feb 2020)

dejo esto

When the Production Seizes Up... | GoldBroker.com


----------



## tastas (15 Feb 2020)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Hola, soy novato en esto de los metales, entiendo que es para no perder valor de los ahorros fiat.
> Estoy pensando en comprar algo de Oro y poca plata (90%-10%) son poco menos de 10K.
> Hace tiempo que tengo ganas de entrar, pero el padre de un amigo que hace años que tiene monedas de plata y oro me dice que está muy caro que ahora no es buen momento, pero yo veo que el oro no va a bajar, en todo caso se mantendrá o subirá. ¿Veis probable que vuelva a estar a menos de 1000 euros la onza? A mi me cuesta de creer, pero como dije soy neofito en esto de los metales.
> Pido disculpas por mi pregunta desde la ignorancia.





-Galaiko dijo:


> el padre de un amigo que hace años que tiene monedas de plata y oro me dice que está muy caro que ahora no es buen momento, .



Sabe que está caro y aún no ha vendido todo su oro? A qué espera?

Compra poquito a poco y pensando en el largo plazo (10 años en adelante) y sabiendo que no te hará rico pero que si no lo pierdes mantendrás poder adquisitivo.

Personalmente creo que es buen momento para entrar (mi apuesta es que antes de 2022 estamos por encima de los 2000 usd) y que me da pavor aquéllos que saben lo que va a pasar en los mercados.


----------



## -Galaiko (15 Feb 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Sabe que está caro y aún no ha vendido todo su oro? A qué espera?
> 
> Compra poquito a poco y pensando en el largo plazo (10 años en adelante) y sabiendo que no te hará rico pero que si no lo pierdes mantendrás poder adquisitivo.
> 
> Personalmente creo que es buen momento para entrar (mi apuesta es que antes de 2022 estamos por encima de los 2000 usd) y que me da pavor aquéllos que saben lo que va a pasar en los mercados.



Vale muchas gracias, me tiro de cabeza. Ahora mismo tengo el carrito del andorrano esperando. Me voy ha hacer la transferencia.
Son un 30% de los ahorros familiares, creo que es una buena decisión.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Feb 2020)

Hablando sobre oro, quiero comentaros un evidente cambio de tendencia en Rusia respecto al mismo.
Anteriormente, desde hace años, nadie se interesaba demasiado por el oro. Entre el ferrari y el oro, claramente ganaba el deportivo. Aquí la vida son dos días, y la gente actúa como tal (off topic: ayer vi una carrera que se marcaron un mercedes gt y un panamera, en plena M9, una autopista de 5 carriles...)

Sin embargo, de unos meses a esta parte, es prácticamente IMPOSIBLE, hacerse con ninguna emisión de 1oz del Banco Central Ruso. Al día siguiente de salir a la venta, ya no quedan, y en los Bancos que venden, el spot sobre el precio se va a un +20%. En cambio plata tienes para aburrir...


----------



## Silver94 (15 Feb 2020)

timi dijo:


> dejo esto
> 
> When the Production Seizes Up... | GoldBroker.com



He leido el articulo, lluego he visto un link al final de la pagina y veo un link sobre plata en el que el mismo autor asegura que la plata llegará a 21 dolares en enero...


----------



## Muttley (15 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Vamos a ver, personalmente, y hablo exclusivamente de mi punto de vista, invierto en metales por ser reserva de valor y estar fuera del circuito tradicional del dinero bancario/estatal.
> 
> A mi, no me sirve eso de vender onza a onza, ni venderlas de 10 en 10...no por que esté forrado ni mucho menos, si no por que si preciso liquidez la preciso ¡ya!, y si por el motivo que sea (generalmente una necesidad inesperada), tengo que desprenderme de un monto importante de plata, como por ejemplo 20.000$ pues no lo voy a hacer onza a onza.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo.
Yo en general he invertido en plata dinero que no necesito ni necesitaré. Eso lo tengo claro y es algo que creo que todos los que nos leen tienen que tenerlo claro.
Voy a necesitar el efectivo de inmediato o en un periodo de meses? No compro nada.
Voy a necesitar el dinero en 2-3 años y creo que hay recorrido en los metales? Podría necesitarlo antes? Compro oro.
No voy a necesitar el dinero de manera indefinida o directamente no tengo los 350 euros de un golpe que cuesta una Alfonsina pero si tengo 50 eurillos que me sobran este mes? Compro plata.
Combinación de 2 y 3? Compro oro y plata.

Supongo que cuando te refieres a “spot de plata” te refieres a lo que llamo yo “spot de plata en moneda” que es el precio más bajo que piden por una maple (o filarmónica o ADE, o Athenian owl) en gold silver.be o coininvest. Ahora mismo entre 18,40-18,60 euros.
Es que si alguien vende pandas a este precio y se quiere deshacer de ellas porque abultan mucho que por favor me diga por privado. Bueno, es que si deshace de ellas a spot metal....que no pierda un minuto en escribir que puedo comprar una cantidad importante!

Respecto a las monedas de colección, que quieres que te diga. A mi no me gustan especialmente las coloreadas o tiradas limitadísimas y pagar a pelo 80 euros la onza.
Tengo? Si. Si tengo. A 80 euros? Ni de coña. No me gustan tanto ni las saco todos los domingos para jugar con ellas. Las conseguí (muchísimo) más baratas provenientes de oportunidades y de otras fuentes. Pero ya digo, no soy para nada friki del asunto.
Soy selectivo para comprar monedas que yo creo que pueden tener potencial y recorrido de revalorización así como que sean bastante líquidas. Cada uno tiene las suyas en la cabeza. A eso me refiero cuando digo que no compro maples. Que de esas ya tengo.


----------



## esseri (15 Feb 2020)

El autor del link k subí decía, y entiendo k no se ha rebatido, k una onza de plata valía 17,50 en 1979 y hoy vale lo mismo. Sobre éso, poco hay k decir, salvo k costará horrores encontrar algo, cualquier bien o servicio k cumpla semejante perfil tras medio siglo de fiat desesperado por encontrar su burbujita de turno donde multiplicarse hasta el infinito y más allá. Desde luego, 40 años de inflación a palo seco es todo un banquete...y precisamente del tipo del k se huye recurriendo al metal ( imo, al Oro ).

Más allá de ello, gran parte del resto son condicionantes personales y perspectivas k , en uno u otro sentido, aporta cada cual y por tanto, a cada cual le afectan de manera distinta y ahí, el más sabio es uno mismo. El k lea, k los filtre en los suyos , actúe en consecuencia y todos contentos.

Yo insisto en lo k soltó el de Guggengeim en Davos, por lo inesperado y por la entidad del sujeto. Para cualquiera con plata, una cuestión a la k estar atentos este 2020.


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Feb 2020)

Powell en la rueda de prensa de la semana pasada:
Powell says Fed will aggressively use QE to fight next recession

Dice que como apenas hay margen de actuación bajando los tipos de interés, habrá QE a lo bestia. Me quedo más tranquilo 

Dejo aquí un análisis de la situación actual que el autor compara con el estallido de la burbuja creada por John Law en el siglo XVIII:
Powell says Fed will aggressively use QE to fight next recession

Viene a decir que el coronavirus va a ser la puntilla a un sistema financiero que antes de la epidemia ya estaba con respiración asistida. Avisa de colapso en menos de un año:
Alasdair Macleod: Coronavirus And Credit - A Perfect Storm - King World News

Dice que el mercado descuenta que el tema del coronavirus se resolverá en un par de meses pero que no va a ser así porque el daño ya está hecho.


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Espero que los plateros del foro, que sé son muchos, tengan un futuro brillante en sus decisiones, y probablemente ese ratio actual, aun que dudo que como dice @Spielzeug llegue de nuevo a 15:1 admito que sí creo que lo podríamos ver en 50:1 en un momento futuro.



La ratio oro plata está (a día de hoy) en manos de JP Morgan y cuando llegue el momento no creo que se conforme con un 50:1 viendo las cantidades que está acumulando.

Un parón fuerte de la actividad económica va hacer disminuir su uso industrial y reforzar su uso monetario. Los cambios en la ratio oro-plata suponen una transferencia de riqueza de los poseedores de uno de ellos a los poseedores del otro (ver el artículo de Antal Fekete).

Así como casi todo el oro minado sigue disponible, no ocurre así con la plata. De hecho no me sorprendería una ratio inferior a 15:1 hasta que la situación monetaria se estabilice una vez reviente el sistema monetario fiat.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Feb 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Video que acaban de sacar Cobas (Paramés) sobre el oro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No ha dicho la mayor:
Que la gente invierta en oro no nos da beneficio a los vendeburras bolseros y nos quita negocio. Por eso hacemos este video manipulador. Empezando con verdades y bondades sobre el oro para después pasar a la manipulación y que cuele como buena intención y asesoramiento.

El barquito se hunde. A morir mintiendo que algo cae.


----------



## Piel de Luna (15 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La ratio oro plata está (a día de hoy) en manos de JP Morgan y cuando llegue el momento no creo que se conforme con un 50:1 viendo las cantidades que está acumulando.
> 
> Un parón fuerte de la actividad económica va hacer disminuir su uso industrial y reforzar su uso monetario. Los cambios en la ratio oro-plata suponen una transferencia de riqueza de los poseedores de uno de ellos a los poseedores del otro (ver el artículo de Antal Fekete).
> 
> Así como casi todo el oro minado sigue disponible, no ocurre así con la plata. De hecho no me sorprendería una ratio inferior a 15:1 hasta que la situación monetaria se estabilice una vez reviente el sistema monetario fiat.




Menos mal, que por fin en algo no coincidimos y estamos en desacuerdo, ya pensaba en que me había reencarnado en Spielzeug...


----------



## nicoburza (15 Feb 2020)

Cuando se va a 1800??? Necesito meterle 2 lotes en forex (?)


----------



## safiboss (15 Feb 2020)

Cuando trabajas con opciones, cuanto te cobran de comision? se pueden mantener 2 años y no caer en la ruina?


----------



## tastas (15 Feb 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> No ha dicho la mayor:
> Que la gente invierta en oro no nos da beneficio a los vendeburras bolseros y nos quita negocio. Por eso hacemos este video manipulador. Empezando con verdades y bondades sobre el oro para después pasar a la manipulación y que cuele como buena intención y asesoramiento.
> 
> El barquito se hunde. A morir mintiendo que algo cae.



Eso lo dice el cuadro que tiene a su espalda, en una sede en un barrio caro de Madrid. El mensaje es sutil.


----------



## javigz (16 Feb 2020)

Un ratio 1-10 también se puede conseguir si el oro baja a 300 dolares por onza y la plaza se dobla a 30. Qué os hace pensar que la reequilibración será por un alza de la plata en lugar de una bajada del oro? Viendo el histórico, es el oro quien ha salido de sus márgenes.

Enviado dende o meu Mi A1 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Feb 2020)

Pues no lo entiendo, si crees que llegara a 1:10 o menos, no sería mejor tener 1 onza de oro por cada 100 de plata?

Me explico, si llega a 1:10 con la proporción que tienes ahora de 1 Oz de oro y 10 de plata tendrías el equivalente a 2 onzas de oro. Si tienes 100 de plata por cada Oz de oro, tendrías el equivalente a 11 onzas de oro...

___________

Aprovecho para dejar un par de links sobre el "virus":

Alibaba Warns "Black Swan" Event Could Be Imminent, Triggered By Covid-19 Outbreak In China
Ali Baba asustando a los 40 ladrones. No parece que quieran tranquilizar a los mercados...

"Tankers, Tankers. Everywhere!" - Virus Causes Historic' Traffic Jam' Across Asian Supply Lines

Atasco de barcos en casi todos los puertos asiáticos. China con las reservas de crudo al máximo y con petroleros esperando para descargar. Van bien surtidos los chinos para aguantar lo que estimen oportuno.
Mientras en los países productores de crudo, los barcos están parados porque no tienen dónde ir dado el atasco que hay en los puertos asiáticos.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Feb 2020)

Intervenciones cada vez mayores de la fed en el mercado de repos:



Dejo aquí un artículo interesante que anuncia guano:

https://seekingalpha.com/article/4320208-feds-dilemma-fighting-battle-cannot-win
_____________

La casa blanca sabe que China les está troleando con el tema del "virus" pero no pueden hacer nada al respecto ya que China rechaza su ayuda. Si aceptasen su ayuda, se encontraría rápidamente la "cura" a la enfermedad que amenaza su sistema monetario:

White House does not have 'high confidence' in China's coronavirus information, official says


> The U.S. does “not have high confidence in the information coming out of China” regarding the count of coronavirus cases, a senior administration official told CNBC.
> 
> The official also noted that China “_*continues to rebuff American offers of assistance*_.”



Mientras tanto, el ministro de exteriores chino en Alemania comenta lo siguiente:



> Wang Yi pointed out that the _*current international situation is full of risks and challenges*_. As two countries with important influence, China and Germany should strengthen strategic communication, enhance strategic mutual trust, promote strategic cooperation, and push the China-Germany all-round strategic partnership to a new level while working together to better cope with global challenges.



China-Germany Strategic Dialogue on Diplomacy & Security - Belt & Road News


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Para mi y lo he dicho siempre, el handicap de la plata no es la potencial revalorización, que la tiene, si no el almacenamiento cuando ya estamos hablando cantidades de 20.000$ o más.
> 
> Mover 30Kg de plata en monedas o lingotes no es ya ninguna coña...es evidente que se puede mover eso y más, solo faltaría, pero la misma cantidad en oro representaría 90 veces menos de peso.
> 
> ...



Si, el ratio 90/1 es casi histórico, pero es que no es real, hay un gran inconveniente en la plata que diluye ese ratio, (también en sus hermanos el platino y paladio) osea el IVA, y no sólo el IVA si no también los premiums de estos mps, cosa que en el Au no existe, el comercio de oro de inversión es bastante transparente en ese sentido, en estos momentos delante de mi donde estoy desayunando tengo un cartel que reza, 20 francs or Suisse 267/275 y el precio mercado de ellos esta en 272, osea en 5€ menos te lo compran y en 3 más te lo venden, y aun hay splits más apretados, algo inimaginable para la plata... Incluso la tendencia en el comercio del oro en algunos comercios empieza a ser la de.... 20 francs Suisse 272€... Osea te los compran a 272 (que es su precio) y te los venden a 272 (que es su precio)... Que ganan?... Pues como cualquier cambista, un 3% de comisión cada vez que hagas una operación de cambio de fiat/Au o Au/Fiat, sin duda algo muy justo y muy transparente, el comerciante que aplique el 3% hará muchas más operaciones que el que aplique el


----------



## esseri (16 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La casa blanca sabe que China les está troleando con el tema del "virus" pero no pueden hacer nada al respecto ya que China rechaza su ayuda. Si aceptasen su ayuda, se encontraría rápidamente la "cura" a la enfermedad que amenaza su sistema monetario:
> 
> White House does not have 'high confidence' in China's coronavirus information, official says



Yo ya me he sacáo ticket pa´la segunda sesión y encargáo smoking y peluquero pa´la afoto : Galletón de asteroide... más épico y tal, k no se palma tós los días, mirusté. 

Planet-Killer? NASA On Alert For 'Potentially Hazardous' Asteroid Fast-Approaching Earth


----------



## esseri (16 Feb 2020)

_" Hasta donde puedo adivinar, aquí está la respuesta. Un banco estadounidense con bóvedas de oro en Londres cambió parte de ese oro de ser "no asignado" a ser "asignado". Efectivamente lo movió en su balance. El oro permaneció en la misma bóveda, pero técnicamente cambió de propiedad del Reino Unido a EE. UU.
En otras palabras, un par de clics en la hoja de cálculo de un banco causó la mayor fluctuación en las cifras comerciales de Gran Bretaña en la historia moderna. Al menos esa es la explicación más plausible. Aunque plantea más preguntas: ¿por qué? ¿Está el banco en problemas? ¿Y quién posee el oro de todos modos? "

*Thread by @EdConwaySky: This is a story about a chart. A pretty astonishing chart. A chart that has all sorts of consequences, including misleading ministers, disto…*_


----------



## esseri (16 Feb 2020)

UK-EU Trade Talks Begin | Gold News


Esto podría encajar con la noticia anterior : Conversaciones comerciales USA-UK, "ya" sobre la mesa, etc etc ...

Y tras ambas exposiciones...la certeza de k esas relaciones tendrán su influencia en el cotarro internacional, ok...pero nada desdeñable además , como en el caso chino y su kolonavilus...la descomunal capacidá de trolleo de estos dos personajes ( aún están frescas las payasadas absolutamente fuera de tono de lado a lado de la mesa de Boris Johnson y Trump en año pasado en la cumbre con la UE choteándose de Macron y el resto de mindundis mandatarios uropedos ).


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> _" Hasta donde puedo adivinar, aquí está la respuesta. Un banco estadounidense con bóvedas de oro en Londres cambió parte de ese oro de ser "no asignado" a ser "asignado". Efectivamente lo movió en su balance. El oro permaneció en la misma bóveda, pero técnicamente cambió de propiedad del Reino Unido a EE. UU.
> En otras palabras, un par de clics en la hoja de cálculo de un banco causó la mayor fluctuación en las cifras comerciales de Gran Bretaña en la historia moderna. Al menos esa es la explicación más plausible. Aunque plantea más preguntas: ¿por qué? ¿Está el banco en problemas? ¿Y quién posee el oro de todos modos? "
> 
> *Thread by @EdConwaySky: This is a story about a chart. A pretty astonishing chart. A chart that has all sorts of consequences, including misleading ministers, disto…*_



El sistema geopolítico surgido del sistema monetario de Bretton Woods se está descomponiendo por momentos. Cada país va a buscar salvarse ante la situación creada por China con el "virus", rompiendo alianzas si es necesario.
_
Un maestro en las artes marciales, deshace los planes de los enemigos, estropea sus relaciones y alianzas, le corta los suministros o bloquea su camino, venciendo con estas tácticas sin tener que luchar (Sun Tzu)_

China en este momento decide quién puede seguir produciendo y quién no. Quién recibe suministros para poder continuar con la cadena de valor y quién no. China está de visita, en Alemania ahora, ofreciendo recompensas a quien mejor sirva a sus intereses (repatriaciones de oro de la esfera anglo en mi opinión, de ahí es movimiento de oro a EEUU. Posiblemente alguien lo esté reclamando...)

_Cuando recompenses a los soldados con los beneficios que tenían los adversarios, los harás luchar por propia iniciativa y así tendrás la influencia y el poder que tenía el enemigo.

Si recompensas a todo el mundo, no habrá suficiente para todos, así pues, ofrece una recompensa a un soldado para animar a todos los demás. Cambias sus colores (de los soldados enemigos capturados), utilízalos mezclados con los tuyos. Trata bien a los soldados prisioneros para que en el futuro luchen por ti. Sun Tzu_

Pero este movimiento también puede responder a:
_Para lo que me queda en el convento, me cago dentro. Paco Tzu  _


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Feb 2020)

Rusia y China cooperan al máximo nivel, lo que quiere decir que están al tanto de la situación creada por el "virus" chino. Fueron, junto con Corea del Norte, los primeros en seguirles el teatro cerrando fronteras para dar verosimilitud a la peligrosidad de la "epidemia":

Russian, Chinese foreign ministers discuss bilateral issues, global crises

Vamos a ver cambios geopolíticos a corto plazo, como muestra de ello, las relaciones ruso japonesas entran en una nueva fase:

Japan’s Foreign Minister states change of phase in talks with Russia

Veremos qué sucede en la conferencia de seguridad de Múnich. Dejo aquí un link de la Deutsche Welle (vocero de la política exterior alemana):

What can we expect from this year's Munich Security Conference? | DW | 14.02.2020

No dice gran cosa, más allá de que son momentos tensos y de cambios. Todavía no hay postura oficial pero no tardaremos en verlo.

Estamos en pleno parto de un nuevo sistema, esperemos que la criatura nazca pronto y sana...

PD. China sigue metiendo presión y profundiza el parón cerrando carreteras:

Ministry to waive road tolls until outbreak ends - Chinadaily.com.cn



Prohibición del uso del coche en algunas zonas:
China restricts movement to fight coronavirus

Quieren tirar por los suelos el precio del crudo...


----------



## paketazo (16 Feb 2020)

En un mercado global con exceso de liquidez en sectores especulativos, el oro tiene las de ganar, en épocas pasadas dónde las políticas monetarias se aplicaban con criterios diferentes, y de modo coyuntural, los mercados se reequilibraban a largo plazo.

Aquí y ahora, los mercados no se equilibrarán por mucha política monetaria que se aplique...¿como era el dicho?...el summum de la idiotez es hacer siempre lo mismo esperando resultados diferentes... o algo así rezaba la frase.

La liquidez es más fácil desplazarla al oro que a la plata...solo pensad que vosotros tuvierais una capacidad de inversión media de cien millones de dólares...creo que la mayoría optaría por meter cacho grande en oro más que en plata, ya que hablo de inversión estratégica como defensa frente a la potencial depreciación de la divisa.

La plata sí, es cojonuda, pero a otros niveles...solo pensad en el costo de mantener en una bóveda 500.000 onzas de plata, que son unos 10 millones de dólares y unos 15.000 Kg...¡joder!...15.000 Kg... ¿cuantos camiones es eso?

Creo que el diferencial 90:1 que vemos de debe a eso, al gran exceso de liquidez especulativo...no de liquidez en el sistema, si no en nichos estratégicos como renta variable, algunas zonas inmobiliarias o en el propio oro.

Lo del IVA lo veo hasta secundario, ya que no se aplica en otros lugares del mundo, y esto no expande la demanda.

¿ratio 10:1?

Yo apostaría la mitad de mi riqueza a que en la próxima década eso no sucederá?...¿50:1?...pues es plausible, pero no fácil...¿70:1?...se verá en un tiempo.

En cuanto al tema del virus, si os digo la verdad solo leo lo que ponéis por aquí, ayer escuchaba una conversación en un "chino" local dónde le preguntaban como estaba la cosa por Pekín que era dónde tenía la familia, y el chaval decía que por allí normalidad total...no sé si lo decía para sacar hierro al asunto, pero parecía sincero y sobre todo tranquilo.

Buen domingo, y sobre todo buena entrada de semana.


----------



## Forcopula (16 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> La plata sí, es cojonuda, pero a otros niveles...solo pensad en el costo de mantener en una bóveda 500.000 onzas de plata, que son unos 10 millones de dólares y unos 15.000 Kg...¡joder!...15.000 Kg... ¿cuantos camiones es eso?.



15.000kg te puede caber en un camión de 2 ejes, sino en uno de 4 te sobra. 15.000kg de oro también son un problema de espacio, algo menos que la plata sí, pero un problema también. La diferencia entre ambos evidentemente es el precio, y por muy difícil que veáis un disminución en el ratio oro-plata puede suceder. El volumen de la plata es tanto problema como el volumen del oro.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (16 Feb 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> 15.000kg te puede caber en un camión de 2 ejes, sino en uno de 4 te sobra. 15.000kg de oro también son un problema de espacio, algo menos que la plata sí, pero un problema también. La diferencia entre ambos evidentemente es el precio, y por muy difícil que veáis un disminución en el ratio oro-plata puede suceder. El volumen de la plata es tanto problema como el volumen del oro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



¿hablas en serio con lo del volumen del oro o es una coña de domingo tarde?

Pero si vosotros mismos los plateros del foro que como yo mismo movemos calderilla admitimos que la plata se convierte en un problema al poco que sumas unas docenas de kilos.

15.000kg de plata equivalen a 170 de oro (monetizandolo hoy en día)que es el peso de dos personas.

@Forcopula con todos mis respetos aquí creo que te has pasado un poco.

Nadie o casi nadie que no sea un banco, refinería o especialista en compra venta de metales hará una inversión particular de millones de dólares en plata salvo alguna excepción que fijo que las hay...ojo hablo de inversión, no de uso industrial...que ahí ya me pierdo y no digo que empresas determinadas no muevan cantidades importantes de plata refinada.

15.000kg evidentemente son 15.000kg de lo que quieras, pero hablamos de monetizar 10 millones de dólares en metales por ejemplo, no de meter kilos en zulos.

Para mi, y lo digo con toda sinceridad, tener 20.000$ de plata sería un handicap ahora mismo... pero 20.000$ en oro da la risa a cualquiera si lo ve sobre una mesa.

Ya no digo nada si hay que salir pitando de casa con lo puesto en el coche o en "bicicleta"

Un abrazo y salud


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> En un mercado global con exceso de liquidez en sectores especulativos, el oro tiene las de ganar, en épocas pasadas dónde las políticas monetarias se aplicaban con criterios diferentes, y de modo coyuntural, los mercados se reequilibraban a largo plazo.
> 
> Aquí y ahora, los mercados no se equilibrarán por mucha política monetaria que se aplique...¿como era el dicho?...el summum de la idiotez es hacer siempre lo mismo esperando resultados diferentes... o algo así rezaba la frase.
> 
> ...






La última subida de los metales en la anterior crisis casi se llega a 30:1 y ocurrió bastante rápido. Al final, controlaron la situación y hemos vuelto a cerca de los 90:1

Dónde llegará la próxima vez si no controlan la situación? Creo que llegara de nuevo a los 15:1 (o tal vez más dado que los inventarios de plata respecto a los de oro son menores que cuando la plata se acumulaba por sus usos monetarios)

La plata está regalada a día de hoy... Si da problemas de espacio, bendito problema, que todos sean así


----------



## Forcopula (16 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿hablas en serio con lo del volumen del oro o es una coña de domingo tarde?
> 
> Pero si vosotros mismos los plateros del foro que como yo mismo movemos calderilla admitimos que la plata se convierte en un problema al poco que sumas unas docenas de kilos.
> 
> ...



Perdona paketazo, me he expresado mal, lo que quería decir es que el volumen es simplemente eso, y en el caso de la plata el problema es el precio, si en algún momento la plata pega subidón (necesita uno bueno) pues ese problema irá desapareciendo. Si esa bóveda con 15t el día de mañana vale 4x o 5x más, bendito sea el problema del coste de almacenamiento.

Ahora mismo el precio hace que cada 1k€ de plata sea mucho más engorroso que el equivalente en platino, oro, y ya sí nos ponemos con el rodio pues es de risa ese volumen sí.

Si tuviese esos 10millones de dólares para meter en metales y el volumen fuese vital, no le metería ni un euro a la plata, pero no me olvidaría del rodio ni del paladio. El oro es el rey por historia y tradición.

Un saludo

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Feb 2020)

Se me ocurren varias cosas que pueden hacer o evitar gracias a esta medida:

1. Evitar un bank run (no saques billetes que te mueres si los tocas)

2. Obligar a pasarse al yuan digital "por motivos de salud"

3. Qué la gente cambie su efectivo fiat fuera del sistema financiero a metales (parece que el "virus" no "contamina" el oro y la plata). Puede ser una forma de incentivar la compra de MPs que es uno de los objetivos estratégicos de China desde hace años.

Por cierto, la minería China está parada, todo el oro que demande China en este momento tiene que importarlo. Creo que van a intentar dejar seco el mercado (son cerca de 40 toneladas mensuales de oro la producción China)

Sirve para todo el "virus"... Y es una prueba más de qué es un fake para implementar medidas que de otra forma no podrían aplicar. El miedo a la muerte es más efectivo para cambiar conductas que las palabras:

_Un antiguo libro militar dice: "las palabras no son escuchadas, por eso se hacen los símbolos y los tambores. Las banderas y los estandartes se hacen por la ausencia de visibilidad." Símbolos, tambores, banderas y estandartes se utilizan para unificar el oído y la vista de los soldados. Una vez están unificados, el valiente no puede actuar sólo ni el tímido retirarse sólo: esta es la regla general del empleo de un grupo.

Unificar los oídos y la vista de los soldados significa que miren y escuchen al unísono de manera que no caigan en el desorden. Las señales se emplean para indicar direcciones e impedir que cada uno vaya donde se le antoje. (Sun Tzu)_

Los chinos, a diferencia de los occidentales, les gusta hacer todo al unísono. Se ve bien en la música, mientras que en occidente surge la armonía con diferentes instrumentos cada uno haciendo su melodía, los chinos son más de impresionar con una masa de individuos haciendo todos lo mismo. Dejo aquí un ejemplo de lo que comento en la inauguración de los juegos Olímpicos de Pekín con miles de chinos tocando exactamente lo mismo en sus tambores:



Están unificando oídos y ojos de sus soldados para que respondan al unísono, guiándolos con símbolos (el "virus") y tambores (miedo a morir)...

Puede resultar pedante tanta cita a Sun Tzu pero es la mejor forma para entender su mentalidad y estrategia.

Saludos!


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Feb 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Habrá una cifra exagerada de ovejos que se lo crean y empiecen a pagar con su dispositivo móvil en detrimento del efectivo, que les den... yo prefiero estar bien alimentado y que mi cuerpo este fortalecido frente a todo virus que intente invadirme vía billetes.
> 
> El smartphone tiene 30 veces más bacterias que la tapa del inodoro: consejos para mantener el móvil limpio
> 
> ...



El problema es que esos borregos no van a aceptar tus billetes "contaminados" (el valiente no puede actuar sólo...) y te obligan a seguir al grupo


----------



## estupeharto (17 Feb 2020)

Ya pronto saldrá el temido viruscope, la versión fuerte del coronavirus. 

Este se propaga principalmente por el oro.
Se tomarán las medidas temporales necesarias por el bien de la humanidad terrícola.

Será en octubre


----------



## FranMen (17 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> En un mercado global con exceso de liquidez en sectores especulativos, el oro tiene las de ganar, en épocas pasadas dónde las políticas monetarias se aplicaban con criterios diferentes, y de modo coyuntural, los mercados se reequilibraban a largo plazo.
> 
> Aquí y ahora, los mercados no se equilibrarán por mucha política monetaria que se aplique...¿como era el dicho?...el summum de la idiotez es hacer siempre lo mismo esperando resultados diferentes... o algo así rezaba la frase.
> 
> ...



Lo que dices del oro respecto a la plata es cierto, pero es sólo la primera parte, una vez que el oro alcance un precio muy elevado, los compradores irán a las ofertas, desplazarán la compra a otros como es la plata y, yo pienso, que también el platino (el paladio ya lo ha hecho-pero por otros motivos)


----------



## tristezadeclon (17 Feb 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Entonces a la plata no la afecta??



la plata es el mejor antibacteriano natural q ha creado la naturaleza

Descubren por qué la plata es tóxica para las bacterias


----------



## esseri (17 Feb 2020)

"Egipto invitará a compañías internacionales de extracción de oro a participar en una nueva licitación de exploración después de que el país del norte de África flexibilizó las reglas para atraer a los inversores, según una persona familiarizada con el asunto.

La licitación se anunciará a principios de marzo, dijo la persona, que pidió no ser identificada porque la información no es pública.





Egipto, cuya riqueza mineral sigue siendo poco explorada y subdesarrollada, espera que* la producción de oro pueda ser una futura fuente de crecimiento para su economía, que está surgiendo de un amplio programa de reformas respaldado por el Fondo Monetario Internacional.*"


*Egypt eyes gold rush with fresh exploration tender by March*


----------



## esseri (17 Feb 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Lo que dices del oro respecto a la plata es cierto, pero es sólo la primera parte, una vez que el oro alcance un precio muy elevado, los compradores irán a las ofertas, desplazarán la compra a otros como es la plata y, yo pienso, que también el platino (el paladio ya lo ha hecho-pero por otros motivos)



Lo k deja niqueláo el paralelismo ya comentado con las shitcoins. Física social de primera cartilla. Y ahí, el margen de revalorización se puede disparar, OK...pero hay k dar en el clavo. ( manolete...si no sabes arriesgar, compra Oro/BTC , k son seguros ).

Maniobra k , por tanto, debe resolver la cuestión : ¿ Estás comprando valor intrínseco ? / ...Obtienes más VALOR a cambio de tu confeti ?

Si estamos en un cambio de cliclo monetario/económico , del cariz k sea ( recordemos k más allá de disparos al aire, desde Basilea III el Oro y sólo ese metal, es un activo de garantía grado 1, factor perfectamente interpretado desde entonces por los central banksters, agentes activos e insiders premium del trile imperante ). Y en ese contexto, el precio NUNCA es elevado - diría k, para un ahorrador/Orador de largo plazo, ni siquiera en una correccíon post-burbuja -...k la cantidad k te den por tu fiat cada vez sea menor es otra historia...pero sólo "humo a los ojos".


----------



## Long_Gamma (17 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Y creo que este es el plan B de JP Morgan que lleva años tirando los precios con cortos de plata-papel mientras acumulan plata fisica.



Spiel, es importante tener en cuenta que el _COMEX Warehouse Stocks spreadsheet _que se publica a diario, informacion de base con la que se especula qué banco tiene qué... es simplemente un documento de actividades de almacen. Nos dice cuanto metal hay en la red de almacenes del COMEX pero no a quien pertenece ese metal.

En el caso extremo, podriamos decir algo tan valido como: *JPM no tiene nada de plata*. Su red de almacenes tiene XYZ TO de Ag pero es 100% de sus clientes, JPM cobra una comision de almacenaje y ya está. 

O podria ser lo contrario: toda la plata que JPM tiene en sus almacenes es suya.

No esperemos que el COMEX no de informacion valiosa: debemos apoyarnos solo en nuestra capacidad de analisis y de atar cabos. Pero ésta deberia basarse en datos solidos y hechos: de ahi mi puntualizacion.


----------



## esseri (17 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Spiel, es importante tener en cuenta que el _COMEX Warehouse Stocks spreadsheet _que se publica a diario, informacion de base con la que se especula qué banco tiene qué... es simplemente un documento de actividades de almacen. Nos dice cuanto metal hay en la red de almacenes del COMEX pero no a quien pertenece ese metal.
> 
> En el caso extremo, podriamos decir algo tan valido como: *JPM no tiene nada de plata*. Su red de almacenes tiene XYZ TO de Ag pero es 100% de sus clientes, JPM cobra una comision de almacenaje y ya está.
> 
> ...



Y cuál sería tu impresión personal respecto a la plata... más allá de esos velos ?


----------



## Long_Gamma (17 Feb 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Menos mal, que por fin en algo no coincidimos y estamos en desacuerdo, ya pensaba en que me había reencarnado en Spielzeug...



PdL, la correlacion oro-plata es "largoplacista" mas que corto. Hay muchos casos en que la plata se queda dormida meses mientras el oro despega... pero a largo plazo, siempre hay un momento en el que Ag empieza a coger momentum y sobrepasa al oro largamente.

No creo que sea un mal momento para ponderar Ag ahora mismo; para dos pro-oro como tu y yo


----------



## Long_Gamma (17 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Y cuál sería tu impresión personal respecto a la plata... más allá de esos velos ?



Soy esceptico respecto a las famosas teorias de equilibrio GSR 15:1 etc...
Ese 15:1 tiene su explicacion historica, en el bimetalismo USA de hace un par de siglos. Fue mas una cosa por decreto que por fuerzas naturales; lo que me hace stomar distancia.

Aunque yo en estos momentos estoy acumulando Ag. Es una apuesta convexa donde las haya: la proporcion de subida del oro vs la plata... ésta ultima ha sido mucho menor. Mucho catch-up a hacer bajo un escenario metal alcista que creo todos compartimos.


----------



## esseri (17 Feb 2020)

Dollar Defies Detractors With Its Strongest Start in Five Years


----------



## estupeharto (17 Feb 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Entonces a la plata no la afecta??



De momento pasan de ella, pero todo se andará.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Feb 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> la plata es el mejor antibacteriano natural q ha creado la naturaleza
> 
> Descubren por qué la plata es tóxica para las bacterias



Si tienen que decir que el platavirus se propaga a través de la plata, ... lo dirán.

Y aunque esto son comentarios... no deja de ser curioso lo que dicen que han hecho con el efectivo... prohibirlo de momento y ponerlo en cuarentena.......

El nuevo terrorismo, barato y eficaz.. el virus....
Da igual que sea o no verdad, si hay que poner fotos y datos de muertos, se ponen.
Si hay que crear alguno, se crea.

Excusa "perfecta" para tomar tus propias medidas sin que te exijan explicaciones.
Si alguien tenía los boletos para hacer una estrategia así, son los chinos, seguidos de los rusos.
Van a la suya, despacito, pero van.
No en vano Sun Tzu era chino.
Estos lo aplican bien.
Los usanos son más brutos y chulos, de banderas falsas y bombazos


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Spiel, es importante tener en cuenta que el _COMEX Warehouse Stocks spreadsheet _que se publica a diario, informacion de base con la que se especula qué banco tiene qué... es simplemente un documento de actividades de almacen. Nos dice cuanto metal hay en la red de almacenes del COMEX pero no a quien pertenece ese metal.
> 
> En el caso extremo, podriamos decir algo tan valido como: *JPM no tiene nada de plata*. Su red de almacenes tiene XYZ TO de Ag pero es 100% de sus clientes, JPM cobra una comision de almacenaje y ya está.
> 
> ...



Partiendo de la base de que JP Morgan no tiene nada de tonto y que tiene suficiente poder político para hacer cambiar las normas en función de sus intereses, me parece un plan B perfecto una vez colapse el fiat y todo el mundo este pendiente casi en exclusiva del oro:

Ted Butler: The Genius Of JP Morgan, The Profit-Generating Machine

Un pequeño cambio en las reglas (incluir a la plata como activo al mismo nivel que el oro) supondría una inmensa transferencia de riqueza de los poseedores de oro a los poseedores de plata. Sería la jugada inversa a la desmonetizacion de la plata que menciona Antal Fekete (vuelvo a dejar el link porque creo que es de lectura obligada para entender lo que quiero decir):

The Silver Saga

Si dejamos al margen de la ecuación el dinero fiat y nos quedamos sólo con la ratio oro y plata, los cambios en la ratio son lo único que cuenta para ver el valor relativo de cada uno de ellos. Tiene todo el sentido del mundo que estén haciendo la jugada inversa a lo que comenta el artículo de Fekete...

Pero si, son especulaciones dada la poca transparencia del COMEX. Sea como sea, conviene tener ambos metales para que no te la puedan jugar con cambios en las reglas de juego.

Saludos!


----------



## esseri (17 Feb 2020)

Pues sep...al menos diversificar sale baratuno, éso está claro.


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Feb 2020)

Las características monetarias de la plata son prácticamente iguales al oro (nada que ver con el petróleo)

Su uso mayoritariamente industrial se debe a factores coyunturales que pueden cambiar, algunos de ellos de la noche a la mañana con un cambio en las reglas:

1. IVA para particulares que son los que compran con fines monetaria (las empresas se lo desgravan)

2. Precios artificialmente deprimidos que hace que no se busquen materiales alternativos en la industria

3. Actividad económica dopada con bajos tipos de interés que hacen que se gaste en producir artículos o en inversiones que de otra forma no serían rentables

4. Marginación de la plata respecto al oro en el sistema financiero (decisiones políticas como denuncia Fekete en su artículo)

Qué ocurriría con menor actividad industrial, tipos de interés sin manipular a la baja y decisiones políticas que eliminen el IVA y vuelvan a conceder a la plata su lugar en el sistema financiero?

JP Morgan no es tonto y si acumula plata no es por sus usos industriales...


----------



## Silver94 (17 Feb 2020)

Sólo tenéis que ver que México ya está trabajando para que la plata sea "dinero" tan válido como los pesos mexicanos.


----------



## Jake el perro (17 Feb 2020)

timi dijo:


> El metal que mas he comprado en mi vida es el plomo y económicamente es el que mas ruinoso va a ser



18 euros caja de 50, y nunca se sabe si puede ser la mejor inversión de tu vida, tiempo al tiempo









la variedad de metales es la clave


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Feb 2020)

Hay tensión en la cumbre de seguridad de Múnich:

https://tass.com/politics/1120703

China sigue troleando con el tema del "virus" ante el enfado que han creado sus medidas para combatirlo:

China should be praised not insulted - Chinadaily.com.cn

Dice que son los que más están sufriendo económicamente en su intento de parar la "epidemia" y que tendrían que agradecérselo en vez de insultarla.


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Partiendo de la base de que JP Morgan no tiene nada de tonto y que tiene suficiente poder político para hacer cambiar las normas en función de sus intereses, me parece un plan B perfecto una vez colapse el fiat y todo el mundo este pendiente casi en exclusiva del oro:
> 
> Ted Butler: The Genius Of JP Morgan, The Profit-Generating Machine
> 
> ...



Hay datos erróneos en el artículo, las mints no dejaron de acuñar plata en 1879, de hecho en España sin ir más lejos están los duros de 1898 del tupé de Alf. XIII y por supuesto pertenecían a la Liga Latina.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (17 Feb 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> 18 euros caja de 50, y nunca se sabe si puede ser la mejor inversión de tu vida, tiempo al tiempo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Esa no es munición de arma corta?¿Pero aquí todo Dios está armado o qué?


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Feb 2020)

"The silver saga" he encontrado un par de errores pero desde luego el artículo lo encuentro muy interesante, no debería pasar desapercibido,.


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Feb 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Hay datos erróneos en el artículo, las mints no dejaron de acuñar plata en 1879, de hecho en España sin ir más lejos están los duros de 1898 del tupé de Alf. XIII y por supuesto pertenecían a la Liga Latina.



De acuerdo, pero lo importante es que la reparación de guerra que impuso el tratado de Frankfurt tras la guerra francoprusiana fue en oro (5 mil millones de francos oro). Hasta entonces las reparaciones de guerra se habían pagado en oro y plata. Esto supuso que Francia tuvo que vender plata para conseguir el oro que le exigían, alterando la ratio oro-plata y arruinó a la liga latina basada en un bimetalismo de cambio fijo obligando a los países a pasarse al patrón oro lo que a su vez presionó aún más la ratio oro-plata.

La perdida de valor del oro frente a la plata, supuso una transferencia de riqueza de los poseedores de plata (el "dinero del pueblo") a los poseedores de oro, empobreciendo enormemente a las capas bajas de la sociedades que tenían patrón bimetálico (y aún más a países como China que usaba patrón plata en su economía que entró en decadencia).

El gran beneficiado fue el imperio inglés que ya usaba patrón oro exclusivamente. En último término le confirió el estatus de primera potencia mundial y a la libra esterlina ser la moneda de referencia mundial.

Moraleja: hay que tener una proporción equilibrada de ambos metales para no verse afectado por cambios en las reglas de juego. 

JP Morgan tiene capacidad para cambiar las reglas de juego y parece que acumula plata. Con los precios actuales de la plata no sale muy caro diversificar y te evitas posibles sorpresas...


----------



## timi (17 Feb 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> 18 euros caja de 50, y nunca se sabe si puede ser la mejor inversión de tu vida, tiempo al tiempo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



estos fulminantes ya están percutados ,,, espero que solo sean las 2 que están encima , sino te han tangado,,,,


----------



## Jake el perro (17 Feb 2020)

timi dijo:


> estos fulminantes ya están percutados ,,, espero que solo sean las 2 que están encima , sino te han tangado,,,,



Es foto de internet


----------



## esseri (17 Feb 2020)

La ciencia ficción, a punto de caramelo.


_*NorNickel gets Russian central bank go ahead for blockchain tokenized assets - Ledger Insights*_

"Después de un exitoso piloto de blockchain del Banco de Rusia utilizando su caja de arena, el banco central ha dado luz verde a una plataforma de tokenización de activos digitales Norlisk Nickel (NorNickel)

El sector de los productos básicos ha tomado un interés particular en blockchain, tanto por la eficiencia operativa como por la tokenización. La plataforma se basa en el tejido Hyperledger blockchain empresarial, y Norilsk Nickel es miembro de Hyperledger.

_El Foro Global Hyperledger tiene lugar en Phoenix, EE. UU., Del 3 al 6 de marzo"._


----------



## Frankiesc (18 Feb 2020)

javigz dijo:


> Un ratio 1-10 también se puede conseguir si el oro baja a 300 dolares por onza y la plaza se dobla a 30. Qué os hace pensar que la reequilibración será por un alza de la plata en lugar de una bajada del oro? Viendo el histórico, es el oro quien ha salido de sus márgenes.
> 
> Enviado dende o meu Mi A1 usando Tapatalk



¿El oro a 300 dólares? Y ¿la plata a 30? 

Ya que hablas de histórico, has visto alguna vez que el oro baje muchísimo y al mismo tiempo que suba muchísmo la plata?

En el caso que tú expones, el oro debería bajar un 80% y la plata subir un 68% No está mal!!!

No sé si has razonado mínimamente lo que has escrito o lo pusiste sin más, pero no se aguanta por ningún lado!!! Saludos!!

Y como ya te han dicho anteriormente búscate una silla cómoda y a esperar que se cumplan tus predicciones!!!


----------



## Long_Gamma (18 Feb 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Es foto de internet



Esto no es internet. Podria ser un compañero metalero probando una maravilla de Sig Sauer MCX


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Feb 2020)

El oro y la plata tienen una alta correlación y esto es así por las características monetarias de la plata, no por sus usos industriales.

La anterior subida de la plata a cerca de 30:1 se produjo en un entorno de crisis económica y de desconfianza en el sistema monetario. La plata no se comportó como el resto de materias primas que bajaron de precio por la bajada en la actividad económica. Creo que volverá a ocurrir lo mismo, ya iremos viendo...

Saludos!


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (18 Feb 2020)

¿Paró usted de comprar cuando llegó a 15 kilos de plata o cuando la plata pasó de 15€ la onza? Disculpe, pero no me queda claro.

Un saludo.


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Feb 2020)

Fernandojcg, a quien pese a nuestras diferencias sigo en su blog de rankia, ha dejado un interesante artículo sobre la ratio oro-plata:

http://s21.q4cdn.com/266470217/files/doc_downloads/blog_post/2020-01-Jan-Macro-Metal-News.pdf

He abierto este hilo en el principal por si alguien quiere participar:

Crisis: - Las mayores transferencias de riqueza se producen en los cambios en el sistema monetario. Y el próximo está cerca.

Saludos!


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Feb 2020)

Washington presents tired old picture of a cold war at security conference: China Daily editorial - Chinadaily.com.cn

Rogues, revisionists and the sellers of risk - Chinadaily.com.cn

Mucha tensión en la cumbre de seguridad de Múnich. EEUU acusa a China de querer romper es sistema internacional vigente mientras China insta a los países a unirse a la "solución china" para crear un nuevo marco en las relaciones geopolíticas adaptada a la realidad de un mundo multipolar. Sólo falta que EEUU se siente a negociar.

EEUU sabe perfectamente el objetivo de las medidas chinas es acabar con el sistema basado en el dólar.

Only a China solution can combat coronavirus - Opinion - Chinadaily.com.cn

China acusa a EEUU de manipular las bolsas para que no se derrumben por el parón mundial en la cadena de valor añadido (que ellos mismos han creado en su lucha contra el "virus")

Preventive measures should never go too far: China Daily editorial - Chinadaily.com.cn

China amenaza con poner más presión aún: toda medida es poca para evitar que la "epidemia" se extienda a nivel mundial

Protection measures must not be unbridled: China Daily editorial - Chinadaily.com.cn

Más claro aun: las medidas contra el virus suponen un desafío a la gobernabilidad de las regiones (medidas que pueden parar cuando ellos estimen oportuno)

Economic immunity boosters will ensure epidemic not chronic illness: China Daily editorial - Chinadaily.com.cn

Dicen que están preparados "para una vida austera" y que tal vez para verano se normalice la situación.

Dejo aquí una foto del "virus", es el golden virus para obligar a EEUU a un nuevo sistema monetario:



Saludos y como dice @jarella1@yahoo.es, si está ocurriendo lo que digo, es una casualidad fruto de la imaginación de su autor


----------



## mr nobody (18 Feb 2020)

Te refieres a que primero vendes y despues recompras? lo empenhas?


----------



## Dylan Thomas (18 Feb 2020)

Y no podría ser que al estar cerca de máximos sean conservadores con el precio de compra por si pega el bajón?


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (18 Feb 2020)

No solo es el ratio oro/plata disparado.

También está disparado:

1- El ratio oro/petroleo, cercano a máximos históricos muy raros e improbables.
2- El ratio oro/cereales.

Por el contrario el ratio plata/petroleo no está muy por encima de la media histórica y el ratio plata/cereales está en su media histórica.

En oro ahora no ahorraría, pero en plata sí. Lo que me echa para atrás es el iva, pero bueno. A ver si encuentro la mejor forma de comprar maples, filarmonicas, etc, en tubo en cantidades considerables antes de que se dispare. Por internet (segundamano, vibbo) no veo particulares vendiendo tubos.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (18 Feb 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Supongo que no venden por la misma razón por la que tu quieres comprar. Hay que estar loco o muy necesitado para vender ahora mismo la plata que uno tenga.



Hombre, todo es cuestión de precio. Si fuese un mercado más líquido debería haberlos aunque reflejando un precio mucho más alto que el de spot.

Los metaleros no estamos aprovechando el potencial de internet. Faltan herramientas en internet para hacer más liquido el comercio local y no local de oro y plata...


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Feb 2020)

Si quitas al oro sus usos no monetarios (joyería e industrial) no es tan diferente a la plata:







Ya se que son "condicionales" pero si le quitas el IVA (que echa para atrás el uso monetario más que otra cosa) y le devuelves su lugar de activo financiero, no creo que haya tanta diferencia.

Estos condicionales, son decisiones políticas que cambiarán de un día para otro cuando quien tenga el poder para hacerlo haya acumulado lo que crea conveniente.

He visto tu edit, si 1600 y nadie dice nada. En el principal, la mayoría de la gente con su ruido-chorradas varias. Cuando la masa fijé su atención en los metales (que lo hará) vamos a flipar 

Eso sí, la mayoría entrará a la plata porque está más barata


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Feb 2020)

Aquí te doy la razón y te cuento el experimento que hice con mis dos hijas con el mismo resultado:

Les di a elegir entre una onza de oro y una de plata y ambas eligieron la de oro pese a que la de plata es más grande. Hacia los tres años cuando aún no sabían que son el oro y la plata.
Curioso cuando menos...


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (18 Feb 2020)

Ratio oro/petróleo en azul: actual 31,16 muy cerca de los 40 maximos históricos. Media histórica 15.
Ratio plata/petróleo en naranja: actual 0,353, alejado aún de sus máximos históticos. Media histórica 0,260.




Oro/trigo en azul.
Plata/trigo en naranja.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (18 Feb 2020)

No hace mucho adorabamos al sol y la luna en nuestras religiones ancestrales paganas y sus símbolos metálicos en la tierra siempre fueron el oro y la plata.

Y aún ahora la navidad no deja de ser una tradición de adoración al sol sincretizada por el vaticano.


----------



## Desconocido (18 Feb 2020)




----------



## L'omertá (18 Feb 2020)

Desconocido dijo:


>



Lo veo y no me lo creo.


----------



## FranMen (18 Feb 2020)

Tanto la plata como el petróleo se consumen pero hay una gran diferencia entre ellos, la plata se almacena con suma facilidad con una degradación mínima (#0 a diferencia del oro) mientras que almacenar petróleo no es fácil ¿petroleros, en origen=comprar campos?. La plata por tanto sí puede ser fácilmente moneda, el petróleo lo tiene más crudo.
Por otra parte, suponiendo un mundo lógico, lo que tiene una utilidad debe valer más que lo que no la tiene. Lo escaso debe valer más que lo abundante.
En cuanto a la ratio oro/plata, a lo largo de la historia ha ido aumentando. Por ahí he visto 1/15, 1/20, incluso 1/5 en el Japón feudal por su aislamiento. Ahora hemos llegado a 1/100, creo que va pasada, una cifra razonable sería 1/35-40.
La plata es más fácil de menear que el oro precisamente por su precio y por eso unas veces se queda corta y otras se pasa.
Como dije hace poco, cuando el precio del oro suba mucho y quede poco por querer cambiar de manos las miradas irán a otras partes, la primera la plata. Pienso que será el canario en la mina de que el oro está alcanzando máximos, pero aún con algo de recorrido y, por tanto, de que ahora tiene que seguir subiendo con fuerza.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (18 Feb 2020)

No se preocupe, le agradezco enormemente su aclaración. Yo llegué tarde a la plata para esos precios. Creo que las más económicas fueron unos kanguros que compré en tienda física a algo menos 17€. 


Un saludo.


----------



## conde84 (18 Feb 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Tanto la plata como el petróleo se consumen pero hay una gran diferencia entre ellos, la plata se almacena con suma facilidad con una degradación mínima (#0 a diferencia del oro) mientras que almacenar petróleo no es fácil ¿petroleros, en origen=comprar campos?. La plata por tanto sí puede ser fácilmente moneda,* el petróleo lo tiene más crudo.*
> Por otra parte, suponiendo un mundo lógico, lo que tiene una utilidad debe valer más que lo que no la tiene. Lo escaso debe valer más que lo abundante.
> En cuanto a la ratio oro/plata, a lo largo de la historia ha ido aumentando. Por ahí he visto 1/15, 1/20, incluso 1/5 en el Japón feudal por su aislamiento. Ahora hemos llegado a 1/100, creo que va pasada, una cifra razonable sería 1/35-40.
> La plata es más fácil de menear que el oro precisamente por su precio y por eso unas veces se queda corta y otras se pasa.
> Como dije hace poco, cuando el precio del oro suba mucho y quede poco por querer cambiar de manos las miradas irán a otras partes, la primera la plata. Pienso que será el canario en la mina de que el oro está alcanzando máximos, pero aún con algo de recorrido y, por tanto, de que ahora tiene que seguir subiendo con fuerza.



No se si lo de negrita lo has hecho aposta, pero te ha quedado perfecto


----------



## FranMen (18 Feb 2020)

Nada es tan fácil, precisamente el rodio y el paladio han subido de precio por su uso industrial y su escasez.

Por la regla de tres del petróleo la comida tampoco debería servir como moneda, y hay ejemplos de que sí: cacao, especias, sal(salario). Tampoco debería servir como energía y también: mira el biodiesel


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Feb 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Yo creo que el valor que perdió como moneda fue algo más que por su uso industrial. En post anteriores hay artículos dónde se exponen los hechos que sucedieron. Llama la atención sobre todo que se saltaran la Constitución americana por el forro al ventilarse el dolar de plata y que no se hiciera nada. Todo bajo el poder en la sombra.



El secreto de Oz - El mago de Oz... una metáfora del sistema monetario Videos en AsambleaDeMajaras.com

Dejo aquí el enlace a un documental muy interesante sobre El mago de Oz como metáfora del sistema monetario y el fin de la plata como dinero. Merece la pena, "sigue el camino de baldosas doradas, Dorothy"... En la película le quitaron todo el simbolismo del libro, como ejemplo la muerte de la "bruja" (aplastada por la "hipoteca" de la granja, los granjeros estadounidenses perdieron casi todo con la desmonetizacion de la plata y sus granjas se las llevo el viento...):




En el libro son zapatos de plata... 


Del mismo autor que "The money masters" otro pedazo de documental:


Son largos pero si tenéis tiempo merecen la pena los dos


----------



## mr nobody (18 Feb 2020)

En la carrera me contaron que el oro es un material superconductor por la baja resistencia que ofrece al paso de electrones. Por eso en sonido se le pone una capa en las clavijas de las conexiones (las buenas).


----------



## FranMen (18 Feb 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> En la carrera me contaron que el oro es un material superconductor por la baja resistencia que ofrece al paso de electrones. Por eso en sonido se le pone una capa en las clavijas de las conexiones (las buenas).



Si el oro fuese barato ya veríamos su uso industrial, por ejemplo, en vez de una fina capa, a lo mejor se hacía macizo


----------



## estupeharto (18 Feb 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Nada es tan fácil, precisamente el rodio y el paladio han subido de precio por su uso industrial y su escasez.
> 
> Por la regla de tres del petróleo la comida tampoco debería servir como moneda, y hay ejemplos de que sí: cacao, especias, sal(salario). Tampoco debería servir como energía y también: mira el biodiesel



No es lo mismo. La comida fue moneda de cambio en el pasado, en su momento, con las circunstancias de esas épocas.
Era lo que había entonces. 
No va a pasar ahora. Se ha evolucionado de tal manera que ni la sal ni otros alimentos serían moneda.
Y si llegara un momento en el que la comida fuera tan escasa y costosa, claro que volvería a ser moneda de cambio, porque comer es básico. Pero eso ya sería después de apocalipsis cuando menos.

Hoy por hoy, es la energía la que mueve el mundo y la que escasea en relación a la gran demanda y uso. Y a este ritmo, de recursos decrecientes y población creciente + uso creciente,... está claro que más pronto que tarde va a haber un frenazo y un decrecimiento en el nivel de vida mundial. El petróleo no se usará como moneda, eso seguro.


----------



## estupeharto (18 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El secreto de Oz - El mago de Oz... una metáfora del sistema monetario Videos en AsambleaDeMajaras.com
> 
> Dejo aquí el enlace a un documental muy interesante sobre El mago de Oz como metáfora del sistema monetario y el fin de la plata como dinero. Merece la pena, "sigue el camino de baldosas doradas, Dorothy"... En la película le quitaron todo el simbolismo del libro, como ejemplo la muerte de la "bruja" (aplastada por la "hipoteca" de la granja, los granjeros estadounidenses perdieron casi todo con la desmonetizacion de la plata y sus granjas se las llevo el viento...):
> 
> ...



Los había visto, muy recomendables....


----------



## mr nobody (18 Feb 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> No es lo mismo. La comida fue moneda de cambio en el pasado, en su momento, con las circunstancias de esas épocas.
> Era lo que había entonces.
> No va a pasar ahora. Se ha evolucionado de tal manera que ni la sal ni otros alimentos serían moneda.
> Y si llegara un momento en el que la comida fuera tan escasa y costosa, claro que volvería a ser moneda de cambio, porque comer es básico. Pero eso ya sería después de apocalipsis cuando menos.
> ...



Ya sabeis, a meterle a tesla, que por muy mal que lo hagan son los unicos que han hecho alguna cosilla. Volswagen y demas van bastante por detras aun.


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Feb 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Los había visto, muy recomendables....



Poco más se puede hacer contra los "poderes en la sombra", escribir un libro metafórico, hacer documentales, escribir en un foro... Con la esperanza de que una sociedad bien informada pueda protegerse de ellos


----------



## estupeharto (18 Feb 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Ya sabeis, a meterle a tesla, que por muy mal que lo hagan son los unicos que han hecho alguna cosilla. Volswagen y demas van bastante por detras aun.



Tesla es un bluff. Con dinero imprimido de la nada de la FED para sus amiguetes de Wall Street & company.

El coche eléctrico es un juguete para ricos. En ningún caso servirá de sustituto. Otra cosa es el patinete y compartido.

Invito a leer este interesante estudio

Análisis en profundidad sobre la viabilidad del coche eléctrico


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Feb 2020)

Defender tu postura con argumentos no es ser pesado.  

Yo sigo pensando que si la ratio oro-plata no fuese la actual sino la ratio histórica 15:1 muchos de los usos industriales de la plata desaparecerían al buscar sustitutos más baratos. El oro podría tener igualmente muchas aplicaciones industriales pero por su precio se buscan alternativas más económicas. Pero eso no quiere decir que sea "inútil" y por tanto mejor dinero.

Si en el tratado de Frankfurt hubiesen exigido el pago exclusivamente en plata y hubiese quedado la plata como patrón monetario mundial, posiblemente el oro se utilizaría mucho más en la industria de lo que se hace ahora. Pero eso no hace desaparecer sus características monetarias.

En resumen, precio deprimido (por decisiones políticas) = más uso industrial y menos uso monetario. Y viceversa.

Si vemos una ratio 30:1 (que en mi opinión la veremos y más) muchas de las funciones industriales de la plata desaparecerían al no ser económicas. 

Saludos y buen debate!


----------



## mr nobody (18 Feb 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> La plata es mejor conductor que el oro (el cobre también).
> El uso del oro es porque es más resistente a la corrosión y deterioro.
> Pero por su precio, se utiliza en productos de cierto coste, por razones obvias.
> 
> ...



Supongo habria que meterse en un laboratorio ha hacer mediciones con el osciloscopio o leer articulos de fuentes fiables para tenerlo claro, pero por ahi van los tiros.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Feb 2020)

Wyoming se une a otros Estados y promulga una ley para incluir a los metales preciosos como dinero legal:

Wyoming Considering a State Gold Depository | SchiffGold.com

Máximos históricos en euros un día más...


----------



## paketazo (19 Feb 2020)

Poco a poco ya llevo un 70% desde mi primera compra...parece que fue ayer cuando @fernandojcg me recomendó monedas pequeñas y no lingotes.

Enhorabuena por la paciencia a todos, creo que estamos entrando en una nueva era del oro, y muy posiblemente será muy difícil ver precios parecidos a los 1000$ en un futuro.

Un especial saludo a @racional , el cariño que le tenemos cuando vemos los precios actuales se incrementa por momentos.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (19 Feb 2020)

Me gusta el olor a napalm por la mañana



Oro1.610,05+6,45+0,40%


----------



## BigTwentyOne (19 Feb 2020)

Por cierto, a ver si alguien junta los dos hilos que se llaman igual, da un poco de pena esto.


----------



## paketazo (19 Feb 2020)

Bueno, pues tenemos algo interesante que comentar:

1-Oro cerca de máximos históricos en dólares, en otras divisas, ya hace que se superaron.

2-Bolsas USA en máximos históricos.


¿conclusiones caballeros?

¿futuros desenlaces?

Un saludo


----------



## Berciano230 (19 Feb 2020)

Buenos días, a ver si se anima @fernandojcg a comentar como antes, si ambos metales seguirán a la alza, o corregirán... 
saludos


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Feb 2020)

Trump Contradicts Advisers on China Technology Fears

Parece que empiezan a hacer efecto las medidas chinas y hay un cambio de discurso:



> Mr. Trump’s description of national security as an “excuse” for interfering in international commerce is surprising given the president’s decision to routinely link economic and national security. Mr. Trump has cited the need to protect national security in his decision to impose tariffs on foreign metals and to consider placing them on foreign autos. The U.S. has also cited national security in expanding its ability to block international mergers and acquisitions.


----------



## FranMen (19 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Bueno, pues tenemos algo interesante que comentar:
> 
> 1-Oro cerca de máximos históricos en dólares, en otras divisas, ya hace que se superaron.
> 
> ...



Como comentan en otro hilo, la impresora echa fuego y la bolsa no da abasto para invertir los papelitos así que también hay acopio de oro y lo que encarte, bienvenidos a la inflación


----------



## racional (19 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Un especial saludo a @racional , el cariño que le tenemos cuando vemos los precios actuales se incrementa por momentos.



Si lo que ha subido el oro no es nada.
Según las expectativas que había aquí desde hace años, ya tenía que andar por $3000.
A este ritmo ni para 2040.


----------



## FranMen (19 Feb 2020)

Creo que estamos llegando al punto de no retorno, si el oro se acerca a los 17xx no lo para nadie. Por otra parte 15xx me parece el suelo. Los expertos que ajusten. 
Al mismo tiempo veo inflación de productos básicos como alimentos, hasta ahora paulatina pero temo que también se disparen.
Por suerte el petróleo baja por el covid-19


----------



## estupeharto (19 Feb 2020)

racional dijo:


> Si lo que ha subido el oro no es nada.
> Según las expectativas que había aquí desde hace años, ya tenía que andar por $3000.
> A este ritmo ni para 2040.



Han hecho lo que han podido.
Le han dado muchas patadas para adelante al balón.
Lo malo no es sólo que ya se están quedando sin campo, que lo es,...lo peor es que han destrozado el balón.
Ahora darán patadas al aire.
Pero el juego se acaba. 
El ostión va a hacer pupa.
En mi firma está lo que va a pasar con esos gráficos de bolsas y fiats varios


----------



## Orooo (19 Feb 2020)

racional dijo:


> Si lo que ha subido el oro no es nada.
> Según las expectativas que había aquí desde hace años, ya tenía que andar por $3000.
> A este ritmo ni para 2040.




El lloron de burbuja.


----------



## esseri (19 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Bueno, pues tenemos algo interesante que comentar:
> 
> 1-Oro cerca de máximos históricos en dólares, en otras divisas, ya hace que se superaron.
> 
> ...



Una vez asumido lo de cagarse en el convento...la divisa k mejor awante mientras las otras hacen filigranas abaratándose para provocar alguna comprita de su producción en un mercado global gripado...será la k pueda hacerse con todos los activos REALES hasta el minuto antes de un reset ( además de mantener su círculo vicioso de expansión de confeti vía bolsitas patrias en pie, cual bici mientras no cese el pedaleo ).

Personalmente, k el franco suizo sea pulverizado pinta toda una catarsis - aunke a estas alturas sea simple y puramente estética - k dejaría el "mano a mano" fondo de todo el percal , en crudo y sobre la mesa. Le quedan como 50 ó 60 pavos para engrosar el listado de cadáveres.


----------



## Muttley (19 Feb 2020)

Ayer subasta de Tauler y Fau.
Casi todas piezas de oro de tamaño pequeño y mediano.

670 lotes lotes para todos los gustos. Históricas, bullion, de todo un poco.
Se han vendido TODAS. Ni las raspas ha quedado. Incluso en algún caso con precios totalmente sorprendentes.
Hay mucho dinero entrando ahora en el oro a este precio.

Subasta 51 - Colección Roa Nieto


----------



## mk73 (19 Feb 2020)

Yo contendria la euforia. Ha subido el oro bastante pero luego me temo que pegará otro bajón. No sé, son tantas veces q sube y luego baja. Ni que decir de la plata, sube algo y luego se hunde.
Habrá que esperar hasta donde toca techo y si luego se mantiene o si baja.


----------



## esseri (19 Feb 2020)

mk73 dijo:


> Yo contendria la euforia. Ha subido el oro bastante pero luego me temo que pegará otro bajón. No sé, son tantas veces q sube y luego baja. Ni que decir de la plata, sube algo y luego se hunde.
> Habrá que esperar hasta donde toca techo y si luego se mantiene o si baja.



Sin duda...pero personalmente, al contexto "timofiat al borde del barranco" le veo recorrido. Esta vez, sí...y como opción, puede ser contemplada.

Más allá del alegato madmaxista habitual, se han unido cantidad de auténticos referentes mainstream aconsejando incluír Oro en portfolio, etc.

Vamos viendo.


----------



## esseri (19 Feb 2020)

Ejemplo de cambio de chip y pedagogía financiera, k se hace necesaria incluso a una casta global himbersora k hasta hace 4 telediarios no tenía k preocuparse más k de multiplicar su confeti. Muchísimo ojo, porke el mensaje ya no es cuantitativo , oportunista y puramente en cifras, sino cualitativo , conceptual y en fundamentos económicos básicos.

“Ciertamente no abogamos por la reorganización de su casa y la venta de todos sus bonos y acciones para invertir en metales preciosos; no nos gustaría poner incluso todos nuestros huevos de oro en una sola canasta. Sin embargo, encontramos que, una vez comprado, el oro tiende a formar parte de las "carteras" de por vida "de los inversores, y de hecho, incluso más tiempo: a menudo vemos que el oro se transmite de generación en generación".


*Follow the yellow brick road: the investment case for gold - CityAM*


Si actores institucionales , grandes cuentas privadas, etc incorporan el Oro al círculo vicioso del timofiat...el dólar, k antes arrasará al resto de franquicias - salvo k ellas mismas salten antes - tendrá sus días contados.En el artículo linkado podemos ver cómo se resalta a esos "nuevos metaleros" k el ahorro en Oro es adictivo y ya , por su concepción estratégica una vez asimilada , JAMÁS se abandona.

El Oro, más allá de forofismos...es la ÚNICA opción de ahorro en riqueza real CREÍBLE actualmente. Aunke seas un insider k multiplica su fiat a paladas en las mejores acciones y mercados bursátiles del mundo...sabes k estás paleando a una hoguera...sabes k la operativa es una farsa...iwal k lo sabes entrando en zulitos capitalinos de a trillón el palmo. Meter el Oro en la ecuación de vértigo fiat , donde han desfilado ya sucesivas burbujas hoy ya inasumibles , sólo conduce a un ascenso exponencial en las cifras de ambas opciones, Gold & USD$, k se retroalimentarán...y cuanto mayor sea el disparate de confeti...mayor la necesidá de blindar tu riqueza en un formato k perdure...puede ser - debería - una dinámica sin fin.

Insisto : Las grandes cuentas privadas, los actores institucionales...pueden ( es más, deberían, por pura inercia ) crear un contexto donde ya ni siquiera el objetivo sea , como hemos sufrido durante décadas , anular al Oro...sino exactamente todo lo contrario, beatificarlo para una próxima pantalla a la k enviar su riqueza generada en ésta . Si este año es floreciente - personalmente, miro más k al precio, a la incorporación de jugadores de enjundia - dificilmente habrá vuelta atrás.

Meter, de pleno derecho, al Oro en el circuito cerrado de la estafa fiat ( y hoy ya desesperado por encontrar clientela para la desparramante billetada - y cada día más cuanto más se empuje - ) es un virus...peor k el chino.


----------



## esseri (19 Feb 2020)

Más lumbreras del AT entrando en consciencia de k el salto k se dirime es CUALITATIVO.

*It's getting harder to ignore a potential technical breakout in gold*

...con apuntes concretos a lo cerrado del círculo y una retroalimentación sin salida :

"Eso no quiere decir que el oro no retroceda primero, pero a medida que el foco después del brote de coronavirus se vuelva hacia los principales bancos centrales que probablemente necesiten relajarse aún más para mantener la actividad económica, el oro siempre podrá contar con eso para obtener apoyo".

Ya hablamos de k cuantos más actores tuviese la franquicia ponzi, más posibilidades de k la cague el despistáo - o rebelde - de turno...y en la estafa fiat, el Oro es tabú. Sólo puede rozarla...y para someterlo a descargas elefantiásicas k hundan su precio. Si los beneficiados del efecto Cantillon o cualquier otro insider del circuito de mutiplicación exponencial dirigen sus recursos al Oro, la pinícula tiene los días contados.

Este 2020 es absolutamente crucial.


----------



## esseri (19 Feb 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ya dije hace tiempo y sigo pensándolo de vez en cuando...
> Si los que tienen millones de dinero fiat inflado y manchado de todo tipo de fraudes, lo cambian por oro cuando cambian las tornas....
> 
> Seguirán teniendo el poder y control.
> ...



Para nada...aunque en Hezpaña tenéis casi tóa la mierda de la modelnidá occidental...y casi ná del reparto del pastel. Os han timáo pero bien.

Hay otros mundos , y muy cerca, donde aún mucha gente vive al margen del cotarro. Y mis onzas y mis cryptos me las pateo yo...y a wen precio.

Pero vamos...k ayákadakualo.


----------



## mk73 (19 Feb 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sí, pues has visto la Aureo de piezas especiales... un Luis I con salida de 150.000
> Lo flipan....



Esa de Luis I seguro q la comprará racional.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Feb 2020)

Señor Esseri, si no es indiscreción ¿Desde donde nos escribe usted, si no lo hace desde España? 


Un saludo


----------



## esseri (19 Feb 2020)

Desde varios sitios, aunke lo veo irrelevante.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Desde varios sitios, aunke lo veo irrelevante.



Gracias por la respuesta. Era simple curiosidad. 

Un saludo


----------



## esseri (19 Feb 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Gran aportación la tuya estarás contento por hoy. Si entras aquí a propinar insultos disfrazados de ironía, por lo menos no uses palabros inventados. Mis ojos te lo agradecerían infinitamente.



Deja a tu ojete k disfrute, mientras tanto.

Insultos, dice...


----------



## estupeharto (19 Feb 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ya dije hace tiempo y sigo pensándolo de vez en cuando...
> Si los que tienen millones de dinero fiat inflado y manchado de todo tipo de fraudes, lo cambian por oro cuando cambian las tornas....
> 
> Seguirán teniendo el poder y control.
> ...





esseri dijo:


> Para nada...aunque en Hezpaña tenéis casi tóa la mierda de la modelnidá occidental...y casi ná del reparto del pastel. Os han timáo pero bien.
> 
> Hay otros mundos , y muy cerca, donde aún mucha gente vive al margen del cotarro. Y mis onzas y mis cryptos me las pateo yo...y a wen precio.
> 
> Pero vamos...k ayákadakualo.



Bueno, lo que yo exponía no tiene que ver con que haya países con gente dentro y que haya países en peor situación que otros.

Tenía que ver con la realidad que está pasando desde siempre y que seguirá.
Enfocando en que sí, el fiat de la nada se ira a la mierda, pero si lo utilizan para tomar posición ventajosa en sustitutos, .. en cierto modo seguimos para bingo.

Pero si quieres enlazar con la mierda de gobernantes & Co que tenemos aquí, bien, son ladrones, no seré yo quien los defienda.

Aunque no todo el mundo se puede ir fácilmente de un país a otro. Es obvio.
Se dan casos en determinadas circunstancias pero son la minoría.

Cuando uno repasa las diferentes zonas del mundo para vivir.... hmmm, viniendo desde España (que es el caso que nos ocupa), no veo tampoco muchos sitios mejores.

Lo que ganas por un lado pierdes por otros.
Hay algunos, pero no tantos.
Otra cosa es que luego se pueda dar el salto y que vaya bien. No es tan sencillo.

Puede hablarse de toros pasados que fueron bien, ¿y cuántos mal?

En todo caso y ya que lo comentas, ¿a dónde te refieres, cerca?
¿Andorra, Portugal?
¿Francia, Marruecos, Italia?

Andorra puede estar bien, pero viniendo cada 2x3 al mejor clima y haciendo los cambalaches necesarios para tributar menos y que no te lo echen para atrás.

Portugal,.. es una opción...

Todo tiene su contraparte. Y ojo, que las tornas pueden cambiar también en cualquier lado.
Seguimos expuestos.


----------



## estupeharto (19 Feb 2020)

mk73 dijo:


> Esa de Luis I seguro q la comprará racional.



No sé quien las compra pero flipo con lo que invierten en esos valores "por ver".

Tienen que haber trincado a espuertas para deshacerse así de los minolles.

No es una, no, son montones de monedas a precios exagerados por pura especulación y/o blanqueo. Algún romántico forrado puede que haya también. En todo caso, los que se forran son los de la subasta.


----------



## mk73 (19 Feb 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> No sé quien las compra pero flipo con lo que invierten en esos valores "por ver".
> 
> Tienen que haber trincado a espuertas para deshacerse así de los minolles.
> 
> No es una, no, son montones de monedas a precios exagerados por pura especulación y/o blanqueo. Algún romántico forrado puede que haya también. En todo caso, los que se forran son los de la subasta.




El negocio es para la casa de subastas, eso está claro. Y los precios pues es pura especulación. Gente q le sobra mucho el dinero, o eso mismo;para blanqueo


----------



## estupeharto (19 Feb 2020)

mk73 dijo:


> El negocio es para la casa de subastas, eso está claro. Y los precios pues es pura especulación. Gente q le sobra mucho el dinero, o eso mismo;para blanqueo



Será algún indepe , podemita, sociata, fachito, banqueros y demás fauna


----------



## Piel de Luna (19 Feb 2020)

mk73 dijo:


> El negocio es para la casa de subastas, eso está claro. Y los precios pues es pura especulación. Gente q le sobra mucho el dinero, o eso mismo;para blanqueo



Para blanqueo compran en una casa de subastas?.... 
Qué queda registrado hasta el color de tus calzones!... me da a mi que nones... 
Si ganas 50.000 al año, prueba a comprar en subastas o en tiendas online 51.000 y ya me cuentas lo que tardan los chicos de negro en tocarte el timbre.


----------



## estupeharto (19 Feb 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Para blanqueo compran en una casa de subastas?....
> Qué queda registrado hasta el color de tus calzones!... me da a mi que nones...
> Si ganas 50.000 al año, prueba a comprar en subastas o en tiendas online 51.000 y ya me cuentas lo que tardan los chicos de negro en tocarte el timbre.



Sí, pero esa moneda con alto valor que cabe en cualquier lado, .... si luego viene uno y te da la pasta gansa y la blanquea él... 
Lo tiene fácil....


Y por otro lado, si uno declara sus impuestos, tiene el dinero en su cuenta y se quiere gastar 50.000, se pueden ir con viento fresco los vampiros


----------



## asqueado (19 Feb 2020)

Cuidado con la euforia y las compras, que no pase como hace algun tiempo, los MPs, estan muy manipulados


----------



## estupeharto (19 Feb 2020)

asqueado dijo:


> Cuidado con la euforia y las compras, que no pase como hace algun tiempo, los MPs, estan muy manipulados



Bueno, se estaba hablando de ciertas cantidades desorbitadas que se pagan por algunas monedas.históricas, y luego enlazando con el blanqueo. 

No creo que nadie aquí esté pensando en comprar con euforia.
Más bien es alegría por la revalorización que pueda tener quien comprara en su día.

Yo por desgracia para mí no tengo ese placer.
Y es más, hubiera preferido que siguiera en horizontal un tiempo.
Igual lo hace todavía, igual se dispara. Creo que este año va a pegar un estirón, pero pienso que será más en el último trimestre y comienzo del próximo año. Aunque nunca se sabe. No se descarta que se vaya al entorno de los 2000 € y luego zigzaguee.

Y me refiero al entorno de los 2000 en los proximos meses, no al final de año. 
El estirón de fin de año que decía, lo veo de ahí para arriba.


----------



## Muttley (19 Feb 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Bueno, se estaba hablando de ciertas cantidades desorbitadas que se pagan por algunas monedas.históricas, y luego enlazando con el blanqueo.
> 
> No creo que nadie aquí esté pensando en comprar con euforia.
> Más bien es alegría por la revalorización que pueda tener quien comprara en su día.
> ...



Lo que entiendo que se refiere Asqueado es que hay que tener precaución en este momento con compras masivas de bullion, ya sea de oro como de plata.
Ahora comprar 3 Krugers de un golpe....podría ser arriesgado pues seguro que en los próximos meses se podrá ver más barato (y más caro también) pues necesariamente habrá correcciones propicias para entrar.
Eso si, siempre estando pendientes de oportunidades, monedas con premiums a spot o precios cercanos a spot por ejemplo.

Los 8 escudos de Felipe V SC son totalmente inmunes al precio del oro. Aqui entran coleccionistas americanos con mucho, mucho, mucho dinero.
Otras más ”modestas” como las de 8 escudos Carlos III 1761-1771 de cecas americanas en
dependen mucho más de otros factores, como situación socioeconómica del país y la facilidad y la alegría con la que algunos pueden soltar 9000 euros. Poco que ver con el oro también.
Solo las más corrientes y con calidades más justitas replican al oro. Lo mismo con los oros del centenario.

Lo curioso de la subasta de ayer fue que se vendió todo (95% de los lotes eran oros) sin grandísimas piezas, que en su mayoría replican al oro....y se vendieron a precios muy potentes. El soberano más hecho polvo un 3-4% por encima de spot de hoy y uno normal pues por encima del 10% de spot. Comisiones incluidas. De locos.
Luego hubo cosas arregladitas como onzas, medias onzas panda a spot o algo menos.


----------



## kikepm (19 Feb 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Señor Esseri, si no es indiscreción ¿Desde donde nos escribe usted, si no lo hace desde España?
> 
> 
> Un saludo



Probablemente sentado en algún sitio cómodo...


----------



## asqueado (19 Feb 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Bueno, se estaba hablando de ciertas cantidades desorbitadas que se pagan por algunas monedas.históricas, y luego enlazando con el blanqueo.
> 
> No creo que nadie aquí esté pensando en comprar con euforia.
> Más bien es alegría por la revalorización que pueda tener quien comprara en su día.
> ...



Bueno para mi esas compras desorbitadas en las casas de las subastas, ya sabemos de donde procede el dinero, me referia concretamente a la subida que se esta produciendo, algunos creemos que esto va a continuar y mas, y por la experiencia que tengo, al igual que paso hace un tiempo, muchos compraron creyendo que iban hacer el agosto, y ya se comprobo despues lo que paso.


----------



## asqueado (19 Feb 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Lo que entiendo que se refiere Asqueado es que hay que tener precaución en este momento con compras masivas de bullion, ya sea de oro como de plata.
> Ahora comprar 3 Krugers de un golpe....podría ser arriesgado pues seguro que en los próximos meses se podrá ver más barato (y más caro también) pues necesariamente habrá correcciones propicias para entrar.
> Eso si, siempre estando pendientes de oportunidades, monedas con premiums a spot o precios cercanos a spot por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Gracias Muttley, mejor no lo has podido explicar, luego cada uno puede hacer lo que quiera, pero hay que tener muchas precauciones, esa es mi opinion personal


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sí, entiendo a lo que se refiere Asqueado y tiene razón.
> 
> Yo esta de ayer la vi tarde y ya ni entré a mirar.
> 
> ...




En aureo siempre se vende casi todo muy caro.

Pero hay que tener cuidado que ya me ha pasado a mi varias veces de llevarme mas de lo que pensaba, aunque tampoco era un gran contratiempo.

En el 2008 o asi.......... ya no recuerdo, llevaba mucho tiempo intentando llevarme un solido de oro, nunca me lo adjudicaban por que pujaba por lo minimo, pues en un mes me lleve 18 del tiron.............. coincidio aquello con la crisis y ni dios pujo por las monedas...........


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2020)

Iros a bankia juntos aquello es un puto paraiso lleno de gente muy educada y mucho mas digna que la que pueda haber aqui.......

No perdais el tiempo entre la gentuza que se ha quedado, ( me incluyo en ella )


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> No sé quien las compra pero flipo con lo que invierten en esos valores "por ver".
> 
> Tienen que haber trincado a espuertas para deshacerse así de los minolles.
> 
> No es una, no, son montones de monedas a precios exagerados por pura especulación y/o blanqueo. Algún romántico forrado puede que haya también. En todo caso, los que se forran son los de la subasta.




Si quisieran blanquear en oro irian a otros sitios, en la subasta imagino que queda todo registrado y que incluso la policia tendra controlado el movimiento de esos oros, en los compro oro creo que tienen que llevar libro para la policia, no estoy seguro, aqui imagino que sera similar, en degussa por ejemplo si es mas de 1000 euros te registran.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2020)

No se quienes son esos que dices subnormal profundo......... el primero que me has citado has sido tu a mi, ademas con bastante mala intencion, se te ve que eres bastante mala persona, rencoroso y que estas profundamente enamorado de Fernando, si no es asi no se entiende nada.

SI esos que mencionas, que ahora mismo no tengo ni puta idea de quien son, tienen algo que ver conmigo que no llegue a final de año, pero pido lo mismo para ti en caso de que tenga yo razon, estes mintiendo y no sepa quienes son esos ni por que motivo los quieres relacionar conmigo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2020)

Esto es bastante falso.......... yo los numismaticos que conozco que tienen billete de verdad estan vendiendo a espuertas...........

Dicen que el oro esta ahora muy caro y estan aprobechando para hacer cash.

Ademas los comerciantes que mencionas si son comerciantes importantes no compran a spot -1 compran bastante mas barato....... esto lo sabe hasta el tato.


Intentad ir a vender oro a spot -1 a comerciantes, vais a vender absolutamente nada y se van a reir en vuestra cara......... hombre si vais a vender monedones como por ejemplo excelentes de los reyes catolicos igual si que os pagan a spot............ pero otras piezas normales a spot -1 jajajaja se van a reir de vosotros cuando vayais.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2020)

Es mentira todo lo que estas diciendo, ponme en el ignore tu si quieres.......... tiendo a hacer todo lo contrario de lo que me dicen.

No se que te habra picado conmigo aparte de que haya escrito en contra de tu amada..........

Pero ademas mientes diciendo que tengo relacion con gente que no tengo ni puta idea de quien son.............. Bajeza total...........

Los profesionales no compran a spot -1 ni en mi ciudad paco que ya la quisieras tu......... ni en ninguna otra....... por eso ganan billetes de verdad por que comrpan mucho mas barato y como he dicho antes esto lo sabe todo el mundo...........

Pon aqui una lista de profesionales que compren a spot -1 menudo negocio de mierda harian...............


----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2020)

Hola idiota. O te trato directamente como el "gnomo del jardín" multinick, palmo y medio ? 

Con leer un par de tus posts ya hueles, mierdoso lameculos. Invéntate otra mierda para k venga tu maricona, maricona bis.

El hilo sin par digno de educación y respeto lo tienes en los TAGS de la mariconchi, por ACCIÓN Y POR OMISIÓN - tiene tela, el muy gilipollas los borra o no arbitrariamente, para influír en todo diox respecto a quien quiere ...mientras entra proclamando "Moderación y educación" pitorreándose e intentando manipular a todo Cristo, encomiable respeto por el resto...y no le llega a la suela en el hilo ...ni al k friega los báteres.

Te dejo además, un link, comepoyas enrededador , a la vaina con la k tu comedida bailarina se soltó el moño de censuras , menosprecios, madres putas y otros desparrames, cuestión absolutamente SUYA y diáfana con sólo ojear unos cuantos posts...pero, mira tú, se encontró con sorpresita , ej lo k tiene salirse de madre fuera de casa. Iwalmente os salió rana al grupito de maricas lameojales k os habeis prestáo toda la puta vida a los coros de las pedorretas del cateto impresentable éste sobre otros foreros y olé ( alguno parece k tiene la decencia de mantenerse al margen y nunca es tarde - ni debe deharse de valorarse -...tú , ni éso...basta con leerte 3 ó 4 posts lameculeros , per k no dais más k para argucias de pelu de Charos, ej lo k hay ).

*Evolución del precio del Oro VII*

Por cierto...si le sigues en Rankia, a ver si te solidarizas y echas una monedica al bote del perrito malherío, no seas rata...k no le quotea ni la portera. ( por cierto...allí largaba k estaba harto de la GENTUZA de este foro, iwal k en este mismo foro , pero otros hilos, hacía promo de Rankia porke allí "no se admitía la libre expresión de HIJOS DE PUTA " - será k no le dejan hablar ? -  )

Asínn k ya sabes, lenwita en el ojal y los tags, k se los lleve a su puta madre...o taza y media y en rima asonante, k pañ mierdoso, también sobra talento. Simple ...y a elección de cada cual. Fácil de comprender ?

Por cierto, si no ves las apariciones puntuales de metaleros con verdadero criterio Y SABER ESTAR k se dan desde k el mierdoso ése da por culo en su puta casa , cegato estás. Iwal k no se ve pendencia alguna entre terceros, mira tú por dónde. Aunque iwal k a él , y precisamente por éso bien k os joderá, k seréis los más conscientes - y biliosos - de ello. Sus bilis, madres putas y retiros de ciencia ficción ...tu mono se los guisa y tu mono se los zampa. Iwal k las quejas de varios foreros bien correctos, al menos por lo leído, k, por supuesto...no os darán absolutamente nada k pensar...y ése es el problema.

Hala, a mamar esa bilis, enanito. Ganada a pulso, vive diox.


----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2020)

Es k hay k ser tontolaba.

Me he zampáo 20 veces más babas del Clapham k cualquiera en este hilo, marujita.

Eso sí...al menos había feedback y encaje de bolillos en los piques, k falta de recursos, no calza el prenda. Con memos como tú y el otro , además de intelestualidá de patio de Marus... aburrimiento. Tú "medirás". 

En fin...te dejo, plimplín...sé k te interesa impregnar esto de mierda...pero ahí sus quedais , tú y "la otra"...k el hilo está bien molón. AJOderse y AWAntarse.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2020)

Mentiroso el tio este.............. diciendo que los profesionales compran a spot-1

El muerto de hambre tiene mas pisos de los que vas a tener en tu vida...........

Ya te vuelvo decir por si se te ha olvidado, si es mentira todo lo que has estado diciendo espero tengas un final similar al de mis padres, como soy justo si es verdad lo que has dicho te vuelvo a decir que aqui estoy listo para afrontar mi karma, que me de a mi...........







esseri dijo:


> Es k hay k ser tontolaba.
> 
> Me he zampáo 20 veces más babas del Clapham k cualquiera en este hilo, marujita.
> 
> ...




Son una basura, han intentado joderme unas ventas que he tenido que poner para pagar impuestos de la herencia justo me han venido ahora.

Puedo aplazar el pago de esos impuestos asi que tampoco habria problema si no las vendo.

Fijate la clase de basura que son que inventan incluso nick de gente que no se ni quienes son para intentar relacionarme con ellos, no se con que objetivo aunque imagino que eran personas poco de fiar y por eso se mete el pajarraco este a decir que formo parte de esa gente.

Luego dicen que he puesto las monedas caras, cuando pongo los precios de degussa al lado de los mios y ven que no cuelan pasan a amenazar con denunciar a hacienda, como si tuviera yo algo que esconder jajajajaja que denuncien lo que les salga de las pelotas jajajjajajaja

Solo se asusta el que tiene cosas que esconder, el que no tiene nada escondido se la sopla todo...........

Fijate hasta donde llega el amor que profesan a su querido y amado.


----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Son una basura, han intentado joderme unas ventas que he tenido que poner para pagar impuestos de la herencia justo me han venido ahora.
> 
> Puedo aplazar el pago de esos impuestos asi que tampoco habria problema si no las vendo.
> 
> ...



Atenderles no merece la pena...entre otras cosas, porke sus multintervenciones , iwal k los tags, los sirocos desatáos,los espionajes anti-Podemos... dejan las cosas cada vez más en su sitio. Grotescos...seguro k hasta para más de un incondicional.

Ni tú ni yo - de querer...k por pereza, ni éso - podríamos mejorarlo.  A otra cosa, k estas se enmierdan solitas.

-----------------

en fin...aprovecho para subir un link con más "viento de popa mainstream", y k el post merezca algo la pena.

Citi sees gold topping $2,000 in next 12 to 24 months


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Atenderles no merece la pena...entre otras cosas, porke sus multintervenciones , iwal k los tags, o los sirocos desatáos, dejan las cosas cada vez más en su sitio.
> 
> Ni tú ni yo - de querer...k por pereza, ni éso - podríamos mejorarlo.  A otra cosa, k estas se enmierdan solitas.




Lo que pasa que antes me pasaba el rato chinchando a mis padres........... años me he tirado asi............. era una buena entretencion.

Ahora que no estan ...... si un tontaco con bastante mala intencion entra a decir mentiras y tonterias, no tengo mucho mas que hacer que estar contestandole infinitamente.

Al final me voy a tener que buscar una mujer.......... si no estoy viendo que voy a acabar peor que estos, igual hasta me hago un blog y todo jajajaja


----------



## estupeharto (20 Feb 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si quisieran blanquear en oro irian a otros sitios, en la subasta imagino que queda todo registrado y que incluso la policia tendra controlado el movimiento de esos oros, en los compro oro creo que tienen que llevar libro para la policia, no estoy seguro, aqui imagino que sera similar, en degussa por ejemplo si es mas de 1000 euros te registran.



Me refería a que una posibilidad de quien compra esas monedas, podría ser especulación si te sobra el dinero y también podría haber blanqueo.

No por parte del que compra la moneda al comercio, sino de un tercero que la compraría en mano al comprador inicial, pagándole una comisión.

Habría transformado una gran cantidad de dinero negro en una pequeña moneda super premium.
Incluso se podría hacer con monedas grandes a precio normal.
Y luego ya se apañarían por su cuenta con el oro.


----------



## timi (20 Feb 2020)

Dejo esto

Demand For Physical Precious Metals Surge Due To Fears About Disruptions In The Global Supply Chain – SRSrocco Report

Desafortunadamente, creo que el mundo está subestimando seriamente la situación que se está desarrollando en China y pronto en el resto del mundo en lo que respecta a la cadena de suministro global. Observe las próximas 2 a 4 semanas para ver si la cadena de suministro global está bajo más estrés. *Si la situación continúa empeorando, esto causará más estrés en los mercados financieros y la economía, lo que obligará a más inversores a poseer metales preciosos físicos.*


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Feb 2020)

timi dijo:


> Dejo esto
> 
> Demand For Physical Precious Metals Surge Due To Fears About Disruptions In The Global Supply Chain – SRSrocco Report
> 
> Desafortunadamente, creo que el mundo está subestimando seriamente la situación que se está desarrollando en China y pronto en el resto del mundo en lo que respecta a la cadena de suministro global. Observe las próximas 2 a 4 semanas para ver si la cadena de suministro global está bajo más estrés. *Si la situación continúa empeorando, esto causará más estrés en los mercados financieros y la economía, lo que obligará a más inversores a poseer metales preciosos físicos.*



Exactamente ese es el plan de China. Como dice el artículo en uno o dos meses la situación puede ponerse insostenible y China dice que va a estar unos cinco meses de "vida austera" que lo que haga falta...

Si lees la prensa China sustituyendo "virus" (y derivados) por dólar y "salud" y "vencer la epidemia" por oro/patrón oro, lees algo más parecido a lo que está ocurriendo:

"Estamos luchando para que el dólar no se extienda a nivel mundial. Todo esfuerzo para que vuelva el oro es poco pero China está dispuesto a tomar las medidas que hagan falta. En cualquier caso agradece la ayuda de los países para que vuelva el patrón oro."


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Feb 2020)

Pues yo en cambio creo que sí alguien tenía pensado comprar es el momento de hacerlo.

Si estáis pensando en esperar por si corrige un poco, o sois unos temerarios o no sois conscientes de la situación extraordinaria que estamos viviendo a nivel monetario.

Incluso aunque todo el tema de que el virus es un fake chino para forzar un cambio monetario sea una paja mental mía, lo cierto es que la fábrica del mundo se ha parado. Cuando la anterior fábrica del mundo "estornudaba" el mundo entero se resfriaba. Ahora la nueva fábrica del mundo no ha "estornudado", tiene un puto INFARTO y no bombea sangre 

Cuando la gente sea consciente de las consecuencias de que se haya parado la cadena de distribución va a haber pánico.

Creo que ya es hora de hacer los últimos preparativos para el escenario que llevamos años anunciando en TODOS los hilos del oro (este es uno más de los que ha habido y por algún extraño motivo rinde culto a su fundador): El colapso del sistema monetario basado en el dólar.

Yo no voy a comprar metales por cierto, voy a comprar herramientas porque muchas de ellas vienen de China aunque sea el acero para fabricarlas... Menos producción de bienes y servicios e impresión de dinero para contrarrestarlo acaba en hiperinflación y escasez. China ha dejado de "exportar" deflación a la economía mundial.

Qué cada cual juzgue si exagero o no sobre lo complicado de la situación actual.


----------



## timi (20 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Pues yo en cambio creo que sí alguien tenía pensado comprar es el momento de hacerlo.
> 
> Si estáis pensando en esperar por si corrige un poco, o sois unos temerarios o no sois conscientes de la situación extraordinaria que estamos viviendo a nivel monetario.
> 
> ...



Ojala no pase , pero por si acaso , estoy planeando todo el huerto de este año con productos fáciles de guardar tipo patatas , maíz , cebolla ,,, no es que no plantara antes , es que este año le adjudico más % a este tipo de cultivos,,, si no pasa nada , el invierno siguiente aumentaré las relaciones con mis vecinos y les regalaré los excedentes.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Feb 2020)

timi dijo:


> Ojala no pase , pero por si acaso , estoy planeando todo el huerto de este año con productos fáciles de guardar tipo patatas , maíz , cebolla ,,, no es que no plantara antes , es que este año le adjudico más % a este tipo de cultivos,,, si no pasa nada , el invierno siguiente aumentaré las relaciones con mis vecinos y les regalaré los excedentes.



Hazlo, es un win-win


----------



## Berciano230 (20 Feb 2020)

timi dijo:


> Ojala no pase , pero por si acaso , estoy planeando todo el huerto de este año con productos fáciles de guardar tipo patatas , maíz , cebolla ,,, no es que no plantara antes , es que este año le adjudico más % a este tipo de cultivos,,, si no pasa nada , el invierno siguiente aumentaré las relaciones con mis vecinos y les regalaré los excedentes.



3 onzas de plata me costo una  charolesaa mi en mayo tendre corderos
2 onzas en  por lo q pueda pasar


----------



## paketazo (20 Feb 2020)

Lo del virus es "interesante" pues pone en perspectiva lo que podría suceder en un apocalíptico futuro incierto, dónde se rompan relaciones bilaterales entre países.

En nuestro caso, España, que os quede bien claro que somos un país del tercer mundo en cuanto a autosuficiencia, ni energía, ni tecnología (la que hay depende de proveedores extranjeros), ni sector primario (lo que hay no llega ni para cubrir el 20% de las necesidades)

Seríamos un cadáver viviente...los que siguieran vivos recordarían la España de la posguerra.

Sed realistas, sí dependemos de China, pero también de laboratorios Suizos, Alemanes, tecnologías USA y Japón, automoción europea y asiática... mirad a vuestro alrededor y contad cuantas cosas usasis a diario de producción 100% nacional.

El oro y la plata están muy bien, pero en un mercado no globalizado y con aranceles que truncan el comercio internacional, España regresaría al siglo pasado...o al anterior.

El experimento Chino nos sirve para entender lo que somos y dónde estamos situados...China pervivirá, nosotros no...incluso ellos con virus y nosotros sin él.

Yo de momento no veo ningún tipo de desabastecimiento, pero bien es cierto que no suelo salir mucho a comprar, sería interesante ir analizando que sectores se verían más afectados en caso de cierre total de fronteras con China...y no me digáis que los chinos de barrio quedarán sin disfraces para carnaval...me refiero a elementos relativamente indispensables en nuestra economía.

Buen día


----------



## estupeharto (20 Feb 2020)

Decía en comentario a otro comentario sobre conservar la calma compradora por aquello de que está en máximos, ... que no creía que en este foro hubiera una euforia compradora, sino más bien alegría por la subida por la revalorización de quien tenga comprada hace tiempo. 
Y que yo no tenía ese placer... de tener una revalorización por haber comprado hace tiempo.
Y lo de horizontal, es por el tema de que si alguien quiere comprar, prefiere hacerlo antes de una explosión hacia arriba, que es lo que puede pasar, según está todo.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo de momento no veo ningún tipo de desabastecimiento pero bien es cierto que no suelo salir mucho a comprar, sería interesante ir analizando que sectores se verían más afectados en caso de cierre total de fronteras con China...y no me digáis que los chinos de barrio quedarán sin disfraces para carnaval...me refiero a elementos relativamente indispensables en nuestra economía.



Todavía no se ven las consecuencias ni financieras (impagos masivos de todas las empresas que dependen de China bien por que importan de allí bien porque exportan), ni económicas (cierre de empresas que no pueden producir, menos productos disponibles en el mercado, ajuste de precios a la nueva situación) ni sociales (paro masivo y pánico)

Por ahora sólo vemos cómo se retira el mar muy rápidamente


----------



## el mensa (20 Feb 2020)

timi dijo:


> Ojala no pase , pero por si acaso , estoy planeando todo el huerto de este año con productos fáciles de guardar tipo patatas , maíz , cebolla ,,, no es que no plantara antes , es que este año le adjudico más % a este tipo de cultivos,,, si no pasa nada , el invierno siguiente aumentaré las relaciones con mis vecinos y les regalaré los excedentes.



Hombre prevenido vale por dos. 

Este año voy a dedicar una parte del terreno a calabazas y boniatos. Fáciles de cultivar y se conservan durante 10 meses. Se adaptan a secano/regadío, buenas proporciones de nutrientes, buenos de transportar y buena salida comercial.


----------



## estupeharto (20 Feb 2020)

Y si entran los tanos a robar?
Cuidado, que si les haces algo, igual te condenan a darles una paga.

Un problema va a ser la inseguridad por aumento de delincuencia y por los miserables que nos desgobiernan.
Vamos para jungla


----------



## FranMen (20 Feb 2020)

Yo personalmente, pienso que tiene que subir mucho más, pero me da vértigo, después de pagar menos de 1200€ por una onza pagar ahora 1500.
Ya he hecho los deberes y tengo lo creo suficiente para sobrevivir una temporada si el fiat se viene abajo. De todas formas no me haría rico ni aunque cambiase todos mis ahorros por MP´s. 
También pienso que la subida será temporal como paso previo a la implantación de otro sistema monetario (desapareciendo el actual) por lo que los MP´s (oro) se revalorizará casi al infinito con el fiat pero no tanto con los bienes materiales para después equilibrarse con estos y con la nueva "moneda"


----------



## mr nobody (20 Feb 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Yo personalmente, pienso que tiene que subir mucho más, pero me da vértigo, después de pagar menos de 1200€ por una onza pagar ahora 1500.
> Ya he hecho los deberes y tengo lo creo suficiente para sobrevivir una temporada si el fiat se viene abajo. De todas formas no me haría rico ni aunque cambiase todos mis ahorros por MP´s.
> También pienso que la subida será temporal como paso previo a la implantación de otro sistema monetario (desapareciendo el actual) por lo que los MP´s (oro) se revalorizará casi al infinito con el fiat pero no tanto con los bienes materiales para después equilibrarse con estos y con la nueva "moneda"



Me pasa igual que a ti, a estos precios no me atrevo ya a comprar.

A parte de eso a ver como termina todo, si vuelta al patron oro, blockchain o algo diferente. Lo que tengo claro es que las elites mundiales haran todo lo posible por perpetuarse en el poder y mantener su estilo de vida a toda costa, y para que asi sea igual que el coronavirus nadie se lo esperaba posiblemente vayamos hacia algo que tampoco nadie se espera .

Yo personalmente, como recomendacion deciros que os situeis en el peor escenerio posible que os imagineis y esteis preparados para el. Tampoco un madmax-apocalitico-desierto pero si para lo peor financieramente, asi seguro que saliis vivos y no os toca llorar una buena temporada.

Por mi parte ojala se vuelva al oro, como aqui muchos desean, casi que podria dejar de remar ipso facto si asi fuera


----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2020)

Gold hits lifetime high at Rs 41,636 per 10 grams, silver up Rs 1,155 per kg


----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> ..y no me digáis que los chinos de barrio quedarán sin disfraces para carnaval...me refiero a elementos relativamente indispensables en nuestra economía.
> 
> Buen día



A unos meses vista, más indispensables k los turistas con Hezpaña como ejemplo...tú me dirás. Por no hablar de los Juegos olímpicos. 4 infectáos bien colocáos, un filón.

K no es sólo lo k producen...sino lo k gastan. La verdá es k el escenario k están armando a unos meses vista es como para k atiendan lo k pudieran estar pidiendo "con la otra mano".


----------



## FranMen (20 Feb 2020)

El oro marca nuevos máximos de 2013 y ya no se descarta una vuelta a los 2.000 dólares


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> A unos meses vista, más indispensables k los turistas con Hezpaña como ejemplo...tú me dirás. Por no hablar de los Juegos olímpicos. 4 infectáos bien colocáos, un filón.
> 
> K no es sólo lo k producen...sino lo k gastan. La verdá es k el escenario k están armando a unos meses vista es como para k atiendan lo k pudieran estar pidiendo "con la otra mano".



Si sólo fuese el turismo chino... Van a dejar de producirse todos aquellos productos cuyos componentes dependan de alguna industria china. Basta con que sea una sola pieza la que venga de China para que tengan que parar la producción. Todas las industrias auxiliares que suministren otras piezas en esa cadena de montaje, tienen que parar igualmente.

Casi cualquier producto que se fabrica hoy en día tiene algún componente chino y en caso de que se rompa la cadena de distribución se paran prácticamente todas las fábricas en TODO el mundo. El sector secundario de la economía a tpc

Si se paran las fábricas, van a quebrar o tener que reducir mucho la producción de materias primas. El sector primario de la economía atpc también.

El comercio, si no se va renovando el stock, se va a ir atpc también al cabo de poco tiempo.

Esto solo relacionado con lo que es la producción de bienes y servicios. Pero es que no acaba ahí la cosa, todo ese proceso conlleva impagos en las empresas afectadas que igualmente van a romper la cadena de pagos: aunque lo que produzcan no tenga nada producido en China, la ruptura en la cadena de pagos afecta igual, tanto a tus proveedores como a tus clientes así que estás igualmente jodido.

Las consecuencias sociales van a dejar ingobernables regiones enteras (eso equivale a perder la guerra en el paradigma actual de guerra de IV generación). Posiblemente, los Estados se adelanten a esto y se sienten a negociar.

Es como el chiste:



Esperemos que se reúnan pronto a negociar un nuevo sistema monetario, más nos vale a todos porque si no vamos a tener un "hard reset"


----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2020)

Iba por el país de putas & camaretas.

Por cierto, si la situación sigue peligrosa, se anularía el turismo global, no sólo el chino. Éso en Hezpaña es un clavo en el ataúd.

Uropa , por múltiples razones, acojona este 2020. Y es un paripé de bloque cosido con alfileres k tras el kolonavilus tiene toda la pinta de 2º y hasta 3er round.

K sea leve. K no parece. Cuando toque, estos dos cowboys se lo van a pasar mejor k sus nietos en Magaluf.


----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2020)

Perrito malherío 2.0 cambia los ladridos de presentación perdonavidas por corrección chuscopolítica, tipical marikontxi...pero es k además de pompero, bocazas.

Relativamente nuevos, dice el plimplín de los 3 telediarios. Si tú y tu starlette paleta hubieseis rondáo los hilos metaleros de hace 9 ó 10 años menos cabriolas a mala baba os permitiríais.

Si ej keee...


----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2020)

Mil quinientos neuros como mil quinientos soles.

Y lo que queda.


----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2020)




----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2020)

Tranqui, k hay partido de vuelta. Te dejo VAR , viento a favor y sol a la espalda, k soy de Bilbau.

EL franco suizo al borde de los 1600...y menos de 50 francos de máximos...k éso sí suena a afrenta al establishment monetario en tóa regla. Todo un telonero... para el mano a mano final.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Feb 2020)

Si no te das cuenta te lo explico:
Cada vez que se comenta que el hilo baja de nivel si no participa su creador, es un desprecio al resto de foreros que participan en el.

El creador del hilo es una persona que desprecia las aportaciones mucha de la gente que lleva participando en hilos del oro desde bastante antes que él.

Mucha gente valiosa ha dejado de aportar por las malas maneras de don Fernando. Mismamente yo estuve sin participar por el mal rollo que crea este personaje. La otra vez lo zanje con el por privado y dejé de participar. Esta vez no voy a dejar de hacerlo.

Si alguien quiere le mando por privado la conversación de la primera bronca con Fernandito para que vea la clase de persona que es y sus delirios megalomanía.

Tiene cojones que el off topic recurrente en este hilo sean pelotear a Fernando para que vuelva. Hacer la pelota a alguien como Fernandojcg no le ayuda lo más mínimo a salir de su forma delirante de entender el funcionamiento de un foro donde los hilos no tienen "propiedad" sino que pertenecen a TODOS los que les interese leerlo.

Si te parece que el hilo es una mierda sin Fernando, deja de leerlo y siguele en rankia que seguro que su ego le agradecerá "subir puestos" en el escalafón de la página en cuestión.

Si quiere participar como uno más puede hacerlo cuando quiera, es un foro libre. Si prefiere irse a otro lado, respetad su decisión y leedle en rankia.

Saludos!


----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2020)

Has sido un digno contrincante. Al César lo k es del César.

El primer "ké" , con Q , en años me ha costado...no te digo más.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (20 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Y lo *que* queda.



Ya le digo, me he tenido que frotar lo ojos y leerlo dos veces.

Un saludo.


----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2020)

pero...con ese nick...o con el siguiente ? 

El k dice lo k debe, oye lo k no quiere, maifrén.

Y nada, k...mastica, wapi.  ...y véte a echarle algo al bote a tu sosias, anda, k se aburre...


----------



## Berciano230 (20 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si no te das cuenta te lo explico:
> Cada vez que se comenta que el hilo baja de nivel si no participa su creador, es un desprecio al resto de foreros que participan en el.
> 
> El creador del hilo es una persona que desprecia las aportaciones mucha de la gente que lleva participando en hilos del oro desde bastante antes que él.
> ...



Buenas tardes no tengo nada en contra suya ni mucho menos, llevo leyendo desde 2012, este post se llama evolucion del oro y plata.. 

Somos personas y si es cierto que todos alguna que otra vez podemos estar desacertados en nuestros comentarios por mil razones, pero afirmar que desde que marchó Fernando esto esta funcionando.... por puro odio personal y no me refiero personalmente a usted en esta afirmación.
Esto esta convirtiéndose en Sodoma y Gomorra, y a este paso va a parecer mas esto telecinco, que el foro que antiguamente fue.. por orgullo por ignorancia, falta de educación o mil cosas mas. Al final perdemos todos. 
Por culpa de 4 los cuales fueron en su dia quizás, objeto de abuso escolar o paternal y hoy utilizan las redes para sentirse realizados creando y creyendo un personaje ficticio todo lejos de lo que en realidad son.. cuyo objetivo no es otro que arruinar lo que un dia esto fue.
Una pena 
Saludos

Pd No se lo tome personal que en ningún momento me quiero dirigir usted con mis palabras


----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2020)

El clan del pitxikoanálisis... 

Odios, falta de duchas, vejaciones de infancia y la awela k fuma. Ké os creéis? K porke lo esté Don Alzheimer , estamos todos como un puto cencerro??? Hay un kolonavilus neuronal ? Ha dicho algo "el espía digital" ? 

Fernandita, cambia el chip . Me quedo con la ciencia ficción, el prusés imparapla o un James Bond anti-Podemos haciendo un marcaje al hombre a tu clarividencia , fíjate.

Éso sí : sigue poniéndote en tu sitio...eres tan memo y desbarráo k ni lo pillas.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Feb 2020)

Fernando se marchó después de despreciar mis aportaciones sobre las criptos redimibles en oro que están saliendo porque en "su hilo" se estaba hablando de "ciencia ficción" para ver si me callaba como ha hecho con otros foreros sin que nadie dijese nada al respecto. Como no deje de participar, hizo chantaje amenazando con dejar participar ya que "prefería leer a Asimov".

El problema es que ya venía despreciando muchos otros foreros sin que nadie le dijera nada y en algún caso incluso animado por incondicionales que ahora reclaman "educación y buenas formas".

Tocar los cojones a la gente tiene consecuencias: alguna vez la gente explota y responde con la misma moneda insultando y despreciando.

Dejad de llorarle que no se ha muerto, si no participa es porque cree que está castigando a alguien por no hacerlo. Sigue vivo en rankia, pone links, hace la pelota a otros blogueros para ver si consigue también allí un coro de mariachis que le suban el ego.

Ya digo que a alguien así, lo peor que le viene es que le hagan la pelota porque hacen que confunda sus delirios megalomanos con la realidad.

Por mi parte dejo aquí el off topic recurrente y si alguien le gusta el marujeo foril que me pida por mensajería privada la conversación que tuvimos en mi primer encontronazo con él.

Con lo interesante que está la situación, hablar de los enfados del creador del hilo es perder el tiempo


----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Por mi parte dejo aquí el off topic recurrente y si alguien le gusta el marujeo foril que me pida por mensajería privada la conversación que tuvimos en mi primer encontronazo con él.
> 
> Con lo interesante que está la situación, hablar de los enfados del creador del hilo es perder el tiempo



Sólo el clan trae ese tema. A pasar palabra y k la mamen en Parla.

El niño, niñato malcriado del balón ( todo diox tuvo uno en su barrio ) ...un día se lo tuvo k meter por el ojete...y asistir, pasmaíto...a k los demás siguieran jugando.

Insoportable y cataclísmico para un atrofiado asínnn...pero vamos...a soportar, k son dos días. Tú te lo guisas...tú te lo zampas.


----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2020)

De hecho, y por más k retuerzan, quien sí ha echado y baneado cuando le han paráo los pies, k lo tiene todo , la joyita marica , chivata etc etc etc ...ha sido día tras día, mes y año, el interfecto. Y seguido de carcajeos corales y olé...y sin cagarse en la madre de nadie , censurar, alentar cobardemente a la marginación ni gaitas parecidas. Eso es ( era ) terreno del impresentable engendrete éste.


----------



## Just (20 Feb 2020)

Ay que patético AgAu, haciéndose la pelota a si mismo. Pero si salta a la vista que eres Fernandojcg desde los inicios, con tu nick más numismatico. Para echarnos unas risas está bien que sigas por aquí y algunos finjan que no te han colocado, jajaja.


----------



## Vilux (20 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si no te das cuenta te lo explico:
> Cada vez que se comenta que el hilo baja de nivel si no participa su creador, es un desprecio al resto de foreros que participan en el.
> 
> El creador del hilo es una persona que desprecia las aportaciones mucha de la gente que lleva participando en hilos del oro desde bastante antes que él.
> ...



FErnando = Trastorno de la personalidad narcisista - Síntomas y causas - Mayo Clinic


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Feb 2020)

Desde que leo burbuja han ido pasando diferentes nicks con grandes aportaciones como PutinReloaded o carloszorro por poner algunos.

Creo que muchos ya no participan porque, en el fondo, ya está dicho en hilos que existían antes de que se abriese este, más que por Fernando a quien, de haber querido, hubiesen podido humillar sin despeinarse, tanto por el nivel de sus aportaciones como por lo mordaz de sus ironías cuando algún imbécil se ha cruzado con ellos en el foro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2020)

Simplemente te defines a ti mismo.......... 

Mentirosos se habran visto muchos pero como tu pocos............ primero que me conoces por terceros dices y te quedas tan pancho......... haber si te crees que yo voy diciendo por la calle que escribo en un foro y que soy notrabajo........ seguramente tu si vayas vacilando de que escribes en un foro de economia jajajajajajjajajajjajj igual hasta lo pones en tus curriculums jajjajajajjajajaj

Luego que estan los comerciantes como locos comprando a spot-1 jajajajajaj menuda payasada esta.......... los comerciantes compran a mucho menos y tienen todo el oro del mundo para comprar, no les hace falta volverse locos comprando por que se lo vayan a quitar todo, esto es de las tonterias mas grandes que se ha podido decir en el foro...........

Por ultimo amenazando con hacienda, pocos cojones tienes para cumplir tus amenazas por lo que veo, hoy me he levantado y lo primero que he hecho ha sido correr un poco la cortina y mirar al cielo........... he visto que no habian tanques apuntando a mi ventana, pelotones de inspectores apostados en las esquinas de la calle, tampoco habia helicopteros sobrevolandome........ puffff he quedado bastante mas tranquilo, pensaba que un hombre cumpliria su palabra.

Para ser chulo en esta vida hay que tener cojones y dinero.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2020)

Hombre a mi me da igual lo que diga un anciano......... pero que entre a decir que te conoce por terceros y que poco menos que formas parte de una banda de estafadores, hay que estar muy inspirado en ese momento y ser bastante tonto, ademas de bastante malo..........


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2020)

Yo no es que tenga mucha idea, pero atendiendo a lo que ha pasado otros años.......... en estas fechas el oro subia y subia, llegaba el verano y volvia a bajar.......... de todas maneras no tengo ninguna idea de por que esta subiendo tanto, algo trama esta gente..........

Desde hace un par de semanas veo que quizas estemos en guerra y no lo sabemos, lo del virus es muy raro y ayer empezo a crecer por algunos paises...... posiblemente esta sea una de las causas de por que el oro no para de subir.

Estaba pensando en vender una cochera que ya poquito voy a usar en cuanto tenga todos los papeles de la herencia totalmente arreglados, pero igual cuando la venda ya tampoco me interese comprar oro si sigue subiendo de esta manera..............

Se me han adelantado los acontecimientos.


----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2020)

Cuando Calópez cambió el foro no encontré la imagen de Torpedo a medida...y dejé esto.

Yo sólo soy un tío normal, uno más. Cada equis posts puede caer en alguno algo de lucidez ( de hecho, el ratio empanada/lucidez debe andar más disparáo k el Oro/Plata ), o una perspectiva curiosa k , por un casual, no se haya contemplado...pero hasta ahí, sentido común cuando cae y poquito más. Nada k ver con otros, k van pero k muy generosamente provistos y da gusto leer - y además gratis -.

Con Charli, gallegazo cachondo y brillante, me llevaba de coña. Escribía en el otro hilo, el entonces central del Oro...y sobre todo en el de la plata, donde era maestro de ceremonias. Recuerdo k "nos peleamos" por alguna forera,juas,juas...  Cojonuda onda, Carloszorro...en su avatar de Angus Young.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2020)

Yo al principio no conocia bien el funcionamiento de estos hilos en los que se puede sacar informacion valiosa, si sabes a quien leer y que informacion descartar.........

Entonces cuatro tonterias que decian algunos llegaba a pensar que podrian ser verdad y que aqui habia gente muy inteligente en cuanto a metales.

Inteligente me refiero a que pensaba que sabian cuando el oro subia y cuando bajaba.

Total que durante un par de años estuve siguiendolos, habia ocasiones en las que queria cargar y me esperaba por que ellos decian que iba a bajar para tal mes....... al final me di cuenta que no tenian ni puta idea...... que solo decian tonterias.

Cuando me di cuenta de que lo unico que querian era atencion y darse palmadas pero que acertaban menos que yo con las escopetillas de la feria, ya habia perdido por esperar alguna que otra ocasion y tuve que acabar comprando mas caro de lo que lo habria hecho.............

Esto es un error mio que reconozco............

Ahora estos siguen con las mismas tonterias y hay gente que podria caer en la trampa...........

Lo de decir el otro dia que algo se mueve en altas esferas de numismaticos y gente potente dentro del sector metales y que los profesionales andan ciegos comprando a spot-1 es una tonteria inimaginable.

Estas tonterias pueden llevar a algunos a hacer tonterias y endeudarse para comprar.

Hay que decir la verdad, el oro puede seguir subiendo como puede llegar a bajar y ninguno aqui sabemos lo que va a pasar.


----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2020)

A mí no me dan iwal. Me gusta leer a gente "con sello" y en este hilo, he visto pasar varios a los k ciertos desplantes sin venir a cuento les pillaba totalmente en fuera de juego, se percibía perfectamente. Gente k no va a liarse la manta a la cabeza ni bajarse al barro en un foro por dar su opinión, así k desaparece y ya está. El asunto es k mientras pasa...hay muchos k sabes k no van a volver. Es un despilfarro a cuenta simplemente de k a un gañán descontroláo le salga de las pelotas...y de éso, nada. Como lector, paso de k éso se elija por mí , y más cuando no viene a cuento para nada, k es tónica habitual : Salidas de madre , flipa, porke otro brille. La poya en verso parvulario level, vamos...

Cada cual aporta lo k quiera o pueda...pero mientras no se ganen a pulso lo contrario...k quepa todo diox, éso lo primero.


----------



## Beto (20 Feb 2020)

Yo siempre suelo estar callado. Llevo muchos años aprendiendo de todos y sigo sin saber más que lo básico, que es este mundo se aguanta con alfileres y que en el banco solo tengo ceros y unos....

Saludos a todos


----------



## Muttley (20 Feb 2020)

Bueno, momento de relajación del ánimo para todos y para disfrutar de estos momentos, como decía esseri con el batín de seda, el puro, la chimenea y el perro a los pies con el oro que acaba de pasar los 1620$.
Un poquito de música:



*Thank you for coming home*
Sorry that the chairs are all worn
I left them here I could have sworn
These are my salad days
Slowly being eaten away
Just another play for today
Oh, but I'm proud of you, but I'm proud of you
Nothing left to make me feel small
Luck has left me standing so tall
Gold (gold)
Always believe in your soul
You've got the power to know
You're indestructible
Always believe in, that you are
Gold (gold)
Glad that you're bound to return
There's something I could have learned
You're indestructible (always believe in)
After the rush has gone
I hope you find a little more time
Remember we were partners in crime
It's only two years ago
The man with the suit and the face
You knew that he was there on the case
Now he's in love with you, he's in love with you
And love is like a high prison wall
But you could leave me standing so tall
Gold (gold)
Always believe in your soul
You've got the power to know
You're indestructible
Always believe in, that you are
Gold (gold)
Glad that you're bound to return
Something I could have learned
You're indestructible (always believe in)
Love is like a high prison wall
But you could leave me standing so tall
Gold (gold)
Always believe in your soul
You've got the power to know
You're indestructible
Always believe in, 'cause you are
Gold (gold)
I'm glad that you're bound to return
Something I could have learned
You're indestructible, always believe in
(Gold)


Luego ya si eso pensamos en el ataque bajista y en las correcciones...

Un saludo a todos los que hacen este post y gracias por vuestras aportaciones.
Y nunca olvidéis:

"You're indestructible
Always believe in, 'cause you are
Gold (gold)
I'm glad that you're bound to return"


----------



## BigTwentyOne (20 Feb 2020)

Oro en euros:

1.501,26 +10,44 +0,70%


----------



## bonobo (20 Feb 2020)

No soy activo en este hilo, principalmente porque tengo poco que aportar. Siento simpatia por muchos conforeros, y admiracion por otros. Uno ya va peinando canas, y aprende a distinguir el grano de la paja. Fernando puede ser (y probablemente sea) un poco egolatra, pero sus aportaciones eran interesantes y siempre fue de ayuda a los novatos como yo, en privado me dio consejos que hoy agradezco. Dicho esto, no creo que el hilo sea una mierda sin el, sois muchos los conforeros de los que he aprendido y sigo aprendiendo, pero creo cierto que sus aportaciones ayudaron a hacer interesante este post. Me da pena que no este, a pesar de su ego.


----------



## L'omertá (20 Feb 2020)

Esto es muy extraño. Algo está pasando que no sabemos.


----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2020)

Está la vaina a un trís, a punto de caramelo de liarla parda...llegará ?

EL cotarro global además, pinta callejón sin salida para una buena temporada.

Por cierto, insisto : Voto por el churri euro como carro de las oxtiax y muñeca hinchable del batallón 2020. Hasta diría Eurozona.

Palomitax.


----------



## FranMen (20 Feb 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Oro en euros:
> 
> 1.501,26 +10,44 +0,70%



Y, hoy sí, bolsas pa’ bajo


----------



## BigTwentyOne (20 Feb 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Y, hoy sí, bolsas pa’ bajo



Tienen buen margen para seguir bajando.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Está la vaina a un trís, a punto de caramelo de liarla parda...llegará ?
> 
> EL cotarro global además, pinta callejón sin salida para una buena temporada.
> 
> ...



En mi opinión, China ha hecho una jugada de jaque mate. No hay defensa posible porque no hay nada tangible donde atacar. El enemigo es un "virus" y las medidas para combatirlo.

Lo han intentado diciendo que el virus es cosa de China y China (usando el traductor virus = dólar) ha respondido:

Es ridículo decir que el dólar es cosa de China, es por culpa del "cambio climático" (troleo fino, fino...  ).

Si las negociaciones están rotas, no quiere decir que no haya comunicación entre ambas partes, eso sí hay que codificarla para que la entienda solamente quién tiene que entenderla.

Los americanos saben que el virus es un fake y, por tanto, cada vez que China lo menciona en sus editoriales, con "virus" saben que se están refiriendo a otra cosa.

Esto ya no tiene marcha atrás, sólo esperar a que las élites que controlan el dólar no decidan morir matando. Entiendo que los chinos, como buenos estrategas, habrán dado una salida honrosa al enemigo derrotado para que tenga algo que perder y no prefiera morir matando.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2020)

bonobo dijo:


> No soy activo en este hilo, principalmente porque tengo poco que aportar. Siento simpatia por muchos conforeros, y admiracion por otros. Uno ya va peinando canas, y aprende a distinguir el grano de la paja. Fernando puede ser (y probablemente sea) un poco egolatra, pero sus aportaciones eran interesantes y siempre fue de ayuda a los novatos como yo, en privado me dio consejos que hoy agradezco. Dicho esto, no creo que el hilo sea una mierda sin el, sois muchos los conforeros de los que he aprendido y sigo aprendiendo, pero creo cierto que sus aportaciones ayudaron a hacer interesante este post. Me da pena que no este, a pesar de su ego.




Tranquilo que si esta, lo que pasa que usa otros nick, como el que uso ayer por ejemplo para decir que yo era un estafador que pertenecia a una banda de conocidos estafadores..............

Menudo pajarraco........

Mirad si esta que como llegue el coronavirus a España vais a ver de golpe que dejan de escribir la mitad de los usuarios del post este............ sabiendo que el virus ataca a gente mayor que ya esta tocada de salud y viendo lo de ayer y sabiendo quien era el pajaro que me atacaba se entiende que hay un 50% de usuarios que en realidad son el mismo dandose palmadas asi mismo......


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Esto es muy extraño. Algo está pasando que no sabemos.




Yo llevo pensando dos semanas que estamos en mitad de la tercera guerra mundial. Porsupuesto esto podria ser una tonteria...


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Feb 2020)

Parece que ya han visto que la única forma de vencer al "virus" es convencer a la gente de que es un fake y por tanto que las medidas chinas no tienen justificación:

Are coronavirus tests flawed?

La consigna ahora es que el test de diagnóstico no es fiable. Tan poco fiable como los test de las anteriores "pandemias" con las que se han lucrado. Parece que hayan leído a Aynrandiano y a Vilux que es lo que llevan diciendo desde que empezó la "epidemia" y en las epidemias anteriores.

A ver como responde China ante esto...


----------



## bonobo (20 Feb 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Tranquilo que si esta, lo que pasa que usa otros nick, como el que uso ayer por ejemplo para decir que yo era un estafador que pertenecia a una banda de conocidos estafadores..............
> 
> Menudo pajarraco........
> 
> Mirad si esta que como llegue el coronavirus a España vais a ver de golpe que dejan de escribir la mitad de los usuarios del post este............ sabiendo que el virus ataca a gente mayor que ya esta tocada de salud y viendo lo de ayer y sabiendo quien era el pajaro que me atacaba se entiende que hay un 50% de usuarios que en realidad son el mismo dandose palmadas asi mismo......



Al margen de toda esta movida que no quiero alimentar. He abierto una cuenta multidivisa para proteger parte de mi patrimonio en oro. Tengo algo de fisico, pero encuentro interesante pasar mis ahorros en euros a oro, sin pasar por el engorro de almacenarlos. Es buena idea (IBAN suizo)? Es el momento?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2020)

bonobo dijo:


> Al margen de toda esta movida que no quiero alimentar. He abierto una cuenta multidivisa para proteger parte de mi patrimonio en oro. Tengo algo de fisico, pero encuentro interesante pasar mis ahorros en euros a oro, sin pasar por el engorro de almacenarlos. Es buena idea (IBAN suizo)? Es el momento?



No entiendo muy bien lo que preguntas, pero lo del tema de que no quieres almacenarnos, esto si me parece mala idea........

Como hayan movidas a todo el que no tengais el oro en vuestro bolsillo os lo van a quitar, en el mejor de los casos os lo cambiaran por papeles del monopoli o por pagares..........

No se si no habeis visto por ejemplo los billetes carlistas........... valen por 200 reales de vellon reintegrables en los dos primeros años de ocupar el trono de España el señor duque de madrid.........

Algo similar a esto os haran, vale por dos onzas de oro reintegrables en el 2250.

Si hay una movida y teneis el oro en el peor de los casos podeis recurrir al metodo antiguo, salir al campo esconderlo en varios hoyos y tener suerte de poder volver ir a rescatarlo ademas de que no lo encuentre otro.


----------



## paketazo (20 Feb 2020)

Era cuestión de tiempo ver estos precios, no era cuestión de suerte, ni de adivinación.

No sé si Google llegará a 5000$ o apple o amazon, pero ya os digo a los más jóvenes del foro, que el oro llegará a a doblar desde aquí en unos años...yo espero verlo, y espero no tener que vender nada de lo que llevo , pero la velocidad de creación de masa monetaria es la más grande que jamás ha existido, y ya no hay hacia dónde desplazarla (evidentemente hablo de vehículos especulativos)

Dónde estará la próxima burbuja cuando las bolsas caigan de verdad? 

Por que pensemos que un -50% desde aquí es probable en renta variable (USA), y históricamente la evolución del oro ha sido inversa a la de las bolsas en muchos casos...no en estos últimos años evidentemente.

¿caerá la bolsa y caerá el oro?

¿realmente sucederá como vaticinan muchos que el mercado de criptos ya está lo suficientemente maduro para absorber parte de esas salida de renta variable?

¿quedará burbuja inmobiliaria que explotar?

¿subirán los tipos de interés durante esta década lo suficiente para resguardar el trasvase de renta variable (derivados incluidos)?


LLevo media vida metido en mercados y sinceramente no tengo ni puñetera idea de lo que puede suceder, creo que sucederá algo nunca visto antes...incluso he llegado a leer que las bolsas doblarán desde aquí en esta década por que no hay otra opción de "apalancar" las políticas monetarias una vez en las banca privadas y fondos de inversión.

Pase lo que pase, lo dije en uno de mis primeros posts aquí allá por el 2014:

jamás en mi vida me he sentido tan seguro al realizar una inversión como el día que vi mi primer kruger en la palma de la mano

Gracias a todos por aportar, creo que en este hilo no sobra nadie, y por eso, es de lo mejor que podemos encontrar en internet en habla hispana, no intentemos depreciarlo como el imperio romano hizo con sus monedas en la decadencia, pues ya sabemos como termina todo lo que va perdiendo valor a lo largo del tiempo.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Feb 2020)

Brote verde: - La demanda se desploma en China

El pánico está a punto de empezar, merece la pena entrar en el hilo... Empiezan a no poderse reparar las cosas porque no hay piezas para ello, a cerrar fábricas... las consecuencias del "virus" no las van a poder ocultar ni tienen solución imprimiendo más dinero.

Llevo años preparando el escenario reset pero ahora que llega, la incertidumbre ante el futuro a corto plazo resulta abrumadora...


----------



## romanillo (20 Feb 2020)

Menos dignidad que usted dudo mucho que nadie de este hilo pueda tener. 
Cientos de veces dijo que dejaría de participar y vuelve incluso con otros nombres para aparentar no ser el mismo. 

Cuando a uno no lo quieren en un sitio se va, quedarse a patalear es de niños pequeños, como bien dice sin dignidad. 

Suelo leeros desde la sombra, me gustan los análisis de muchos de los participantes, echo de menos la participación de otros, nadie relacionado con el rebaño del pastor Fernando, creo que el nivel ha subido en las ultimas semanas desde que el viejo, su rebaño y los perros que tenia para que nadie se saliera del mismo no participan. Esto ha ganado mucho sin esas entidades, 

felicidades a todos los demás que no decaiga, con vuestro permiso seguiré leyendo vuestras interesantes aportaciones.


----------



## romanillo (20 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Brote verde: - La demanda se desploma en China
> 
> El pánico está a punto de empezar, merece la pena entrar en el hilo... Empiezan a no poderse reparar las cosas porque no hay piezas para ello, a cerrar fábricas... las consecuencias del "virus" no las van a poder ocultar ni tienen solución imprimiendo más dinero.
> 
> Llevo años preparando el escenario reset pero ahora que llega, la incertidumbre ante el futuro a corto plazo resulta abrumadora...




No me hace mucha gracia el vivir yo esto.

Habría preferido seguir con mi monótona pero tranquila vida, solo Dios sabe lo que nos pueda esperar y posiblemente no sea nada bueno, yo me tiro al monte si hace falta y como hiervas pero tengo familia y me preocupa todo.

Mucha suerte a todos, que Dios los proteja.


----------



## tristezadeclon (20 Feb 2020)

bonobo dijo:


> Al margen de toda esta movida que no quiero alimentar. He abierto una cuenta multidivisa para proteger parte de mi patrimonio en oro. Tengo algo de fisico, pero encuentro interesante pasar mis ahorros en euros a oro, sin pasar por el engorro de almacenarlos. Es buena idea (IBAN suizo)? Es el momento?



los anglos tienen una expresión muy gráfica para lo q tu expones q dice así: if you dont hold it, you dont own it

por cierto, para los mas conspiranoicos, en el hilo "conspiranoias sobre el petrodolar y la geopolítica mundial" he puesto la portada de "the world if 2019" de the economist donde en julio del año pasado salía un virus y la bandera de china así como tb trump, zuckerberg, la otan, elizabeth warren y aviones con estelas químicas


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Feb 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> No me hace mucha gracia el vivir yo esto.
> 
> Habría preferido seguir con mi monótona pero tranquila vida, solo Dios sabe lo que nos pueda esperar y posiblemente no sea nada bueno, yo me tiro al monte si hace falta y como hiervas pero tengo familia y me preocupa todo.
> 
> Mucha suerte a todos, que Dios los proteja.



Yo igual, si estuviera sólo no tendría problemas ni miedo ante lo que pueda venir. Pero teniendo dos hijas me preocupa ciertamente.

Por otro lado, sabiendo que es algo inevitable, prefiero ser yo quien se coma el marrón y no mis hijas.

Y por último, pensando en las futuras generaciones, el cambio de sistema monetario a otro basado en el oro, es lo mejor que les puede ocurrir.


----------



## bonobo (20 Feb 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> los anglos tienen una expresión muy gráfica para lo q tu expones q dice así: if you dont hold it, you dont own it
> 
> por cierto, para los mas conspiranoicos, en el hilo "conspiranoias sobre el petrodolar y la geopolítica mundial" he puesto la portada de "the world if 2019" de the economist donde en julio del año pasado salía un virus y la bandera de china así como tb trump, zuckerberg, la otan, elizabeth warren y aviones con estelas químicas



Tengo el fisico que puedo, pero por aquello de los huevos y las cestas, tengo ahorros en euros. Me planteo pasarlo a oro, para protegerme de la impresora, para el mad max, el fisico.


----------



## mr nobody (20 Feb 2020)

A unas malas to' pa' barcos y putas, mejor inversion no encontraras y al menos te despides con una sonrisa!!


----------



## timi (20 Feb 2020)

Buenas tardes
Aprovecho ya que están saliendo las cosas buenas y malas del hilo , para daros las gracias a todos por estos años , he aprendido todo lo que he podido y todo lo que mi inteligencia me ha permitido digerir
He contactado con varios de vosotros por privado , Fernando incluido , y siempre me habéis ayudado.
No me interesan las reyertas al puro estilo sálvame y si en algún momento he ofendido a alguien en estos años , pido disculpas
Dicho esto , que no deja de ser un YO ESTUVE AQUÍ , pero a lo personal , me gustaría comentar el punto critico en que creo que se encuentra el euro respecto al dolar , si continua así , lo veo fácilmente a 0,80 en unos meses ,,, como lo veis?
Esta claro que a la larga el euro esta sentenciado , pero es que esta pasando ahora ,,,,

gracias por vuestros comentarios y por vuestra paciencia conmigo.


----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2020)

Y si Europa tose...el Sanchez-chiringuito va a escupir sangre. Y estamos en febrero, hamijos.

EEUU amenaza a España: o veta a Huawei o no compartirá información


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Feb 2020)

La prensa alemana desatada recomendando comprar oro:

Steinbeis & Häcker: Gold, Gold...und immer wieder Gold! - 20.02.20 - BÖRSE ONLINE

Gold in Euro: Allzeithoch durch Coronavirus, Euro-Schwäche und ETF-Käufer - WELT

So kauft man sicher Gold

No hace falta saber alemán, ni entrar a link, con el título del artículo basta


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Feb 2020)

El Carry and trade con el euro no tiene defensa alguna por muchos millones, billones o trillones que usen:

La empresas se financian en euros a tipos negativos y se lo llevan a EEUU donde refinancian su deuda o lo reinvierten para conseguir allí margen con los tipos positivos. El soporte está roto:


----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2020)

timi dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Aprovecho ya que están saliendo las cosas buenas y malas del hilo , para daros las gracias a todos por estos años , he aprendido todo lo que he podido y todo lo que mi inteligencia me ha permitido digerir
> He contactado con varios de vosotros por privado , Fernando incluido , y siempre me habéis ayudado.
> No me interesan las reyertas al puro estilo sálvame y si en algún momento he ofendido a alguien en estos años , pido disculpas
> ...



Paciencia ninguna, timi, un placer.

Respecto al Euro, creo k , como en cantidá de los análisis actuales k pueden leerse por ahí y el Oro es claro ejemplo de ello, prima una perspectiva económica k es ya absolutamente parcial ya k la partida está ya en un nivel puramente conceptual y estratégico...con lo k el precio del confeti uropedo , k pinta cochambroso, puede ser el menor de sus problemas.

Lo acojonante es k el Euro/UE es un jovencito Frankestein probeta k tras 20 años, sigue en pañales y un collage de intereses y aspiraciones particulares pegados con saliva k pinta no resistir ni media oxtia...y de esas este año, va a haber unas cuantas. En una fiesta de bloques en busca de la hoja de ruta del milenio, pinta a convidado de piedra y paganini de la fiesta.

Ya puede dejarse de shows y echar mano de Rusia&China sin arrogancias y en cero coma. Si éso funciona...con un canto en los dientes.


----------



## angel220 (20 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Paciencia ninguna, timi, un placer.
> 
> Respecto al Euro, creo k , como en cantidá de los análisis actuales k pueden leerse por ahí y el Oro es claro ejemplo de ello, prima una perspectiva económica k es ya absolutamente parcial ya k la partida está ya en un nivel puramente conceptual y estratégico...con lo k el precio del confeti uropedo , k pinta cochambroso, puede ser el menor de sus problemas.
> 
> ...



Esto es lo que veo hace tiempo" pinta a convidado de piedra y paganini de la fiesta. " y me huele que el dolar lo esta sustentando el euro, llevan una semanas muy raras los cambios, el euro parece el perro guardián del dolar y esto es lo que no veo ni de lejos que hagan "Ya puede dejarse de shows y echar mano de Rusia&China sin arrogancias y en cero coma. ", sabiendo que la primera patada es para europa


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Feb 2020)

La editorial del gobierno chino de hoy, recomendable leerla con el "traductor" mencionado antes 

China's unprecedented measures prevent novel coronavirus infecting the world: China Daily editorial - Chinadaily.com.cn

Suelen acompañar con viñetas sobre la actualidad, la de hoy:


----------



## tristezadeclon (20 Feb 2020)

personalmente no creo q estemos ante la capitulación final del sistema basado en el petrodolar, en el sentido de q espero q no sea algo brusco sino mas bien un declive prolongado a la japonesa, creo q ya lo he dicho en alguna otra ocasión

pero si q veo bastante sospechoso todo lo referente al coronavirus, hay una sobrereacción china dificil de entender, salvo q se trate de un ensayo general para algo mucho mas gordo q esté por venir

lo de la portada de the world if 2019 donde aparecen aviones con chemtrails, virus y la bandera china me está haciendo pensar, pudiera ser q esperen algún evento tipo cisne negro y q todo esto del coronavirus no sea mas q un ensayo general para el control de masas en un evento realmente crítico y prolongado en el tiempo q den por descontado se producirá

pq la realidad del coronavirus no es otra de la cualquier gripe q todos los años se lleva por delante a enfermos previos con otras patologías y q ya eran muy mayores, está todo sacado de contexto y resulta bastante artificial, a mi al menos me parece desmesurado todo lo concerniente al coronavirus


----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2020)

angel220 dijo:


> Esto es lo que veo hace tiempo" pinta a convidado de piedra y paganini de la fiesta. " y me huele que el dolar lo esta sustentando el euro, llevan una semanas muy raras los cambios, el euro parece el perro guardián del dolar y esto es lo que no veo ni de lejos que hagan "Ya puede dejarse de shows y echar mano de Rusia&China sin arrogancias y en cero coma. ", sabiendo que la primera patada es para europa



Uropa es proyección natural para China-Rusia.

Uropa = Nada alrededor...y dentro, un barco donde el capitán ha enculáo, expoliado y desguazado a toda la tripulación.

En un mundo mucho más intramuros , sin la expansión comercial por inercia k provoca el fiat infinito...como para fumarse ese boleto de lotería.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Feb 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> personalmente no creo q estemos ante la capitulación final del sistema basado en el petrodolar, en el sentido de q espero q no sea algo brusco sino mas bien un declive prolongado a la japonesa, creo q ya lo he dicho en alguna otra ocasión
> 
> pero si q veo bastante sospechoso todo lo referente al coronavirus, hay una sobrereacción china dificil de entender, salvo q se trate de un ensayo general para algo mucho mas gordo q esté por venir
> 
> ...



En esa portada se ven bacterias, bacilos en concreto, no virus.

La sobrerreaccion China es buscada y tiene objetivos estratégicos concretos.

Llevan años exportando productos tóxicos sin problema alguno y ahora han dejado de exportar a lo bestia sin que los datos sobre el "virus" lo justifiquen (causa menos muertos que una gripe):




Impresionante el parón de la actividad, casi todo el acero que viene a Europa procede de China y la exportación ha caído cerca del 70%


----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2020)

Will COVID-19 lead to a gold standard?


----------



## paketazo (20 Feb 2020)

¿Que opinión os merece lo que le está sucediendo al platino?

Para mi, no hay dudas de que han reprimido el precio mientras han exagerado el del paladio que no hace tanto lo recuerdo a 500$

Lo de los catalizadores gasolina parece que ya no es excusa pues se han encontrado maneras de usar también el platino.

El mercado del platino es muy estrecho, y cualquier incremento de la demanda dispararía el precio.

¿Ya no tiene el platino componente como metal de inversión?...¿ha perdido glamour?

Duelen los ojos ver el chart del platino a largo plazo, yo en su día me pillé una onza a 1000€ redondos, hace ya años, y más por curiosidad que por inversión, y la verdad menos mal que no compré más, y me decante por el rubio metal.




Creo que va a pegar un pelotazo campal cuando menos lo esperemos, pero claro...el costo de oportunidad es lo que tienen ¡un costo!

Saludos, buenas noches y hasta mañana


----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Que opinión os merece lo que le está sucediendo al platino?



Esto estaba bien.

https://www.mks.ch/sites/default/files/reports/mks_pamp_group_-_precious_metals_forecast_2020_0.pdf


----------



## timi (21 Feb 2020)

Buenos dias
dejo esto

https://seekingalpha.com/article/4324947-platinum-continues-to-lag


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (21 Feb 2020)

Estoy esperando por si frena un poquito y le meto un bocado a la cuenta. Ayer a 1501€, antes de acostarme lo estuve meditando, pero me dije "lo consulto con la almohada". Esta mañana 1512€, me he dicho "me cago en el la vi venir". A ver si salen a pasear los de "los papelitos" a recoger algo de ganancia, y frenan la cabalgada. Luego que siga galopando...


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2020)

Yo estoy obcecáo con ver ese fucking franco suizo, ese Rubens fiduciario, en el retrovisor. Ésto es como una invasión militar, con todos los ejércitos claudicando sucesivamente sin decir ni mú.

Es descabellada una estrategia de desahucio global donde dos compinches esgriman, retrolimentándose , los dos arsenales principales ? ( Uno, la esencia del trile impuesto - el Dólar , salvoconducto al expolio de la riqueza global - ...y el otro, la Riqueza Real - comodities, medios de producción - ...dueto sobre el k declarar el armisticio , levantar la mesa de negociación y establecer el cotarro futuro ? - ).

El último confeti en pie se quedará con todo, exprimirá una imposición de consenso hasta el último segundo. Las franquicias fiat serían pollos sin cabeza en un juego en el k El Padrino haya soltado amarras. Funcionaban como meras distribuidoras de deuda infinita, proxys de tres al cuarto, por un anclaje/compadreo tácito... pero el comodín del trile no es el fiat...es el dólar.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Estoy esperando por si frena un poquito y le meto un bocado a la cuanta. Ayer a 1501€, antes de acostarme lo estuve meditando, pero me dije "lo consulto con la almohada". Esta mañana 1512€, me he dicho "me cago en el la vi venir". A ver si salen a pasear los de "los papelitos" a recoger algo de ganancia, y frenan la cabalgada. Luego que siga galopando...



OK, entendido. Y puede pasar cualquier cosa , cualquier giro de guión...k aquí semos hormiguitas de atrezzo. 

Pero una cosita :

Si yo tuviese una tonelada "de papelitos" , buscaría una carretilla, no una almohada.


----------



## Long_Gamma (21 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El Carry and trade con el euro no tiene defensa alguna por muchos millones, billones o trillones que usen:
> 
> La empresas se financian en euros a tipos negativos y se lo llevan a EEUU donde refinancian su deuda o lo reinvierten para conseguir allí margen con los tipos positivos. El soporte está roto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 236657



Los datos macro EUR (prod indistrial DE etc...) son abismales...
Probablemente en la siguiente reunion BCE mas int negativos. Haciendo mas de lo mismo aunque no haya funcionado la primera vez (ni nunca). De ahi la presion al EUR.

Estamos en territorio experimental 100%. Nada aconsejable, desde mi punto de vista, jugar con tus ahorros estando en Euros


----------



## Long_Gamma (21 Feb 2020)

Analizando las posiciones abiertas GC de los ultimos 5 dias, éstas han subido 75k! (algo sin precedentes)
Las alzas del metal estan siendo peleadas por da boys a muerte. Si nos dejaran ver el COT ahora mismo, estaria en record de todo.

Algun BBank debe estar pasandolas putas, o poniendo la mano en la ventanilla de repos para los margin calls


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Los datos macro EUR (prod indistrial DE etc...) son abismales...
> Probablemente en la siguiente reunion BCE mas int negativos. Haciendo mas de lo mismo aunque no haya funcionado la primera vez (ni nunca)
> 
> Estamos en territorio experimental 100%. Nada aconsejable, desde mi punto de vista, jugar con tus ahorros estando en Euros



Un dólar fuerte va a dejar k se pongan la soga al cuello, se den lumbre a lo bonzo y se hagan Gintonics de matarratas.

Justicia poética a los miserables franquiciados del trile fiat, genocidas de sus pueblos. Los vería ir pasando por la guillotina sin k se me cayese la ceniza del puro. Cero problemas.

Palomitax.


----------



## Long_Gamma (21 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Un dólar fuerte va a dejar k se pongan la soga al cuello, se den lumbre a lo bonzo y se hagan Gintonics de matarratas.
> 
> Justicia poética a los miserables franquiciados del trile fiat, genocidas de sus pueblos. Los vería ir pasando por la guillotina sin k se me cayese la ceniza del puro. Cero problemas.
> 
> Palomitax.



Y el JPY? Se despierta el mercado por fin ante el experimento monetario por excelencia? Digno de John Law?
Estamos a una recesion de que el JPY se vaya a 150 y que el BoJ compre el 100% de los JGBs, los ETFs y monetizar todo lo que tenga por delante.
Y del game over a la aberracion monetaria.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Y el JPY? Se despierta el mercado por fin ante el experimento monetario por excelencia? Digno de John Law?
> Estamos a una recesion de que el JPY se vaya a 150 y que el BoJ compre el 100% de los JGBs, los ETFs y monetizar todo lo que tenga por delante.
> Y del game over a la aberracion monetaria.



TODO el fiat.

Mientras expandían deuda y vidapadrismo politicucho, los yankees tenían mil compadres para k nahide les reprochara su acopio de recursos globales a cambo de confeti. Cruza el charco ahora con el libro de reclamaciones, cruza...

Los franquiciados , TODOS, ya pueden ir soltando cromos. A cada telediario k pase, les aceptarán la mitá. Por cierto...atención a la escabechina de la Lagarde, k va a empeñar hasta el clítoris incorrupto de la tatarawela.


----------



## Long_Gamma (21 Feb 2020)

Y un apunte sobre BTC: muchos (yo entre ellos) estan vigilando como se comportaria ante una crisis severa. Ya que no ha pasado ninguna. En 2008 estaba en pañales.

Vamos a ver como considera la gente este vehiculo, cuando las cosas se pongan serias.

Y la respuesta oficial ante ello.


----------



## tristezadeclon (21 Feb 2020)

lo mismo estoy equivocado, pero creo q ahora mismo hay una situación anómala en el mercado de los metales preciosos, al menos en el de la plata, el oro no lo he mirado pero podría estar pasando lo mismo

me refiero a q lo normal es el contango y sin embargo ahora mismo hay backwardation, dicha situación solo acontece en momentos muy concretos de crisis, hay mucha literatura y teorías al respecto

desde luego algo anormal está sucediendo, ya cada cual lo interpretará como quiera pero algo pasa, eso está fuera de toda duda


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Y un apunte sobre BTC: muchos (yo entre ellos) estan vigilando como se comportaria ante una crisis severa. Ya que no ha pasado ninguna. En 2008 estaba en pañales.
> 
> Vamos a ver como lo considera la gente, cuando las cosas se ponan serias.
> 
> Y la respuesta oficial ante ello.



Cero incógnitas. Ha pasado con nota la travesía del desierto tirando de muletas Tether y triles varios. Contra los marranos - fiat - marranadas,o te vas al tacho... no problemo.

Lleva recuperado el 50% desde el desparrame de ATH 2017...lo k en crypto es casi una propina. 

Preparadísimo para la vida modélna, imo.


----------



## mr nobody (21 Feb 2020)

yo que me lo he currado y tengo un portafolio apanhao dentro mis posibilidades y sabiendo que me podria permitir estar unos anhos sin remar incluso me gustaria que hubiera una recesion de las bestias, a mas de un caradura pondria en su sitio. Vamos, hasta el feminismo casposos este que tenemos que soportar retrocederia.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2020)

Al hilo de los de "los papelitos" a los k aludía el forero Bruce etc etc

Paso a paso y sin despendoles, ok...peroooo...hasta cuándo vender METAL arriba va a ser "hacer caja" ...y no TIRARLA directamente por el retrete ??? Al lorito, k podemos estar ante el enésimo guión de encaje de bolillos, OK...pero también al borde del punto de no retorno. Como sué.

Y no flipo una mierda. Fúckate tú todas las divisas con Oro en un mundo con overbooking de confeti huerfanito , mientras compiten además, en esguinces de dedo a base de impresora contrarreloj...y a ver kién es el wapo k mete haluego el vino en la botella...

Recuerda a A,FOA & FOFOA : Échale wevos en el stand by sin cotización, maifrén.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Estamos en territorio experimental 100%. Nada aconsejable, desde mi punto de vista, jugar con tus ahorros estando en Euros



Estamos en guerra desde hace muchos años pero no la percibimos como tal ya que responde a otro marco, es guerra de IV generación, que busca la ingobernabilidad del territorio enemigo:

Ya estamos en guerra y es principalmente economica

El principal frente de batalla se libra en nuestra percepción de la realidad por lo que no hay frentes definidos y nos convierte a todos en soldados involuntarios de esta forma de hacer la guerra.

La estrategia China busca destronar al dólar y con el al resto de monedas fiduciarias que tienen valor gracias a la confianza. Siendo la confianza en ellas la base del sistema monetario, el campo de batalla se traslada a nuestra percepción de la realidad económica.

China busca pinchar la mayor burbuja que hay desde 1971, que no es la de las bolsas o de los bonos, es la burbuja de la mentira que nos hace percibir la realidad y por tanto nuestro comportamiento en función de los intereses de las élites que la crean a través de sus medios de comunicación. De eso va este hilo:

Crisis: - La ilusión monetaria

Quién va ganando la guerra en la percepción de lo que es real y lo que no lo es? Quién será el beneficiado en la transferencia de riqueza cuando la ilusión monetaria se desvanezca?

Crisis: - Las mayores transferencias de riqueza se producen en los cambios en el sistema monetario. Y el próximo está cerca.

Una vez reine la desconfianza, lo tangible, lo que podemos percibir y validar con nuestros sentidos va a ser lo que quede en pie y sobre lo que se construirá el próximo sistema. Estamos en el lado correcto, nuestra percepción no nos engaña, lo tangible es lo único seguro en la confusión reinante.

Y la voz me dijo: abre un hilo en el principal por si queda alguien que todavía no se ha enterado por dónde sopla el viento... 

Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2020)

@Spielzeug Aceptas "pulpo"... digooo..."Berzas por onzas" ???


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> @Spielzeug Aceptas "pulpo"... digooo..."Berzas por onzas" ???



Acepto trueque de cualquier cosa tangible que requiera trabajo y energía producirla. Si además es indestructible por el paso del tiempo y se las puedo dar a mis hijas cuando llegue el momento, cuenta con ello


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (21 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Que opinión os merece lo que le está sucediendo al platino?
> 
> Para mi, no hay dudas de que han reprimido el precio mientras han exagerado el del paladio que no hace tanto lo recuerdo a 500$
> 
> ...


----------



## Long_Gamma (21 Feb 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> lo mismo estoy equivocado, pero creo q ahora mismo hay una situación anómala en el mercado de los metales preciosos, al menos en el de la plata, el oro no lo he mirado pero podría estar pasando lo mismo
> 
> me refiero a q lo normal es el contango y sin embargo ahora mismo hay backwardation, dicha situación solo acontece en momentos muy concretos de crisis, hay mucha literatura y teorías al respecto
> 
> desde luego algo anormal está sucediendo, ya cada cual lo interpretará como quiera pero algo pasa, eso está fuera de toda duda



Backwardation es cuando el spot bid > future ask, como sabreis.

Es decir, vendes tu físico spot a 100 y automáticamente recompras un futuro a 90 (es solo un ejemplo): beneficio inmediato riesgo cero. Normalmente esto no sucede, ya que los arbitrajes de este tipo se aprovechan y duran poco.

Pero en el metal, como llevamos diciendo tiempo, el físico escasea y los que lo atesoran en cantidad, no les compensa el trade ya que temen soltarlo y no recuperarlo. Este arbitraje hay que hacerlo con volumen para que salga rentable (comisiones etc...) y es precisamente volumen de físico lo que falta.

No es una situación tan anómala en el metal. Antes, cuando publicaban el GOFO, lease rates etc... se detectaba claramente cuando el mercado estaba jodido (Londres especialmente). Pero los cachondos de la LBMA dejaron de publicarlo “porque era caro y no interesaba a nadie”. No querian que nadie tuviera visibilidad sobre la parte baja de la piramide invertida del apalancamiento 90:1

Lo mismo que las audits de la FED: la justificación oficial es que es caro contratar a EY o Deloitte para realizarlas... imprimen trillones pero 200k para una audit rápida no hay.

The joke is on you


----------



## Long_Gamma (21 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Estamos en guerra desde hace muchos años pero no la percibimos como tal ya que responde a otro marco, es guerra de IV generación, que busca la ingobernabilidad del territorio enemigo:
> 
> Ya estamos en guerra y es principalmente economica
> 
> ...



Spiel, te lo curras mucho, creas inquietudes y haces que la gente se anime a escribir. Tu hilo sobre como te retiraste al pueblo lo he leido de cabo a rabo. El siguiente paso es convocar alli una reunion de majaras metaleros con proyectores, ppt, graficos y cervezas varias. Ademas de buena comida bio. Cobras entrada y asi tienes algun ingreso extra. Just saying (pero nada de aleman que no tengo ni puta idea). Yo soy forero reciente, a mi me gusta mas el F2F, las presentaciones, charlas y debates acalorados.

Bien, sobre lo de arriba, unas reflexiones sueltas sin demasiada estructura:

Entiendo que no eres de los que piensan que CN busca que su CNY sea la futura moneda reserva. La moneda reserva debe tener un mercado de deuda suficientemente amplio para absorver los excedentes y CN esta lejos. Ademas que el CNY ni fluctua libremente. Y la rule of law en CN es corrupta y sucia (bastante mas que en US y UK, que ya es decir)
Probablemente te refieres a que CN esta forzando una crisis que se resuelva con la perdida de confianza en el fiat.
Esto beneficiaria a quien atesorara mas de eso que sustituiria a "la ilusion monetaria". Es decir, metal.
Ratios de metal/PIB, que es como hay que analizarlo, CN no seria la mas beneficiada. Y soy consciente que CN reporta lo que quiere en terminos de reservas de metal.
Esta jugandose toda su economia en la apuesta: esta quemando redes de supply chain que otros diversifican a otros sitios. Dificil de recuperar. Lo mismo para la red de produccion.
CN hizo un lobby durisimo para entrar como miembro de pleno derecho en el FMI. FMI = fiat por excelencia. Y su sustituto a la ilusion monetaria son SDRs, no metal. Y dentro del FMI CN no hace las reglas, otros en conjunto tienen mas cuota. Es incongruente con la estrategia que vislumbras.
US no son tan tontos. Sabrian de este plan y con una llamada a los chicos del NYMEX en Chicago el metal estaria en 3000USD onza en unas semanas. Dificultando mucho a CN el atesorar barato. Como lleva haciendo desde 2013.
CN vive de imprimir fiat. Acumula deuda a ritmo inaudito. Su economia (y especialmente su sistema financiero) no sobrevive una semana sin estas inyecciones multibillonarias. La transcion fuera de esta ilusion monetaria implicaria sufrimientos severos para su poblacion.
Tiananmen, a la base, fue una revuelta debida a la inflacion. En esta transicion CN deberia de ser mas cruel todavia para mantener el orden.

En definitiva, si lo que expones es el end-game de la estrategia china, el cual como dices ya ha empezado, pìenso que hay otros paises mejor preparados para sufrir lo que implica. CN esta disparandose en un pié.

La teoria de eliminar disidencia sin reproches de la comunidad internacional es la que barajo por ahora. COnteniendo los impactos economicos comop puedan. Es la que pondria en un sistema Bayesiano como starting point.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Spiel, te lo curras mucho, creas inquietudes y haces que la gente se anime a escribir. Tu hilo sobre como te retiraste al pueblo lo he leido de cabo a rabo. El siguiente paso es convocar alli una reunion de majaras metaleros con proyectores, ppt, graficos y cervezas varias. Ademas de buena comida bio. Cobras entrada y asi tienes algun ingreso extra. Just saying (pero nada de aleman que no tengo ni puta idea). Yo soy forero reciente, a mi me gusta mas el F2F, las presentaciones, charlas y debates acalorados.
> 
> Bien, sobre lo de arriba, unas reflexiones sueltas sin demasiada estructura:
> 
> ...



China busca un cambio de paradigma monetario desde que ancló su moneda al dólar para evitar sufrir el destino de Japón. Esto hace que su divisa estatal sea sacrificable ya que va a tener el mismo final que el resto de las monedas fiat.

Siendo sacrificable, han apurado al máximo los beneficios que supone la creación de moneda sin respaldo para posicionarse ante el próximo sistema monetario. La moneda sin respaldo le han permitido, entre otras cosas, convertirse en el mayor productor de oro ya que puede producir por encima del precio del mercado:




Siendo el oro la palanca para cambiar de sistema monetario, es un recurso estratégico tanto para el beneficiado del sistema actual (deprimiendo su precio para evitar competencia y manipulando la percepción sobre el oro como una reliquia barbara del pasado) como de los perjudicados (que acumulan todo lo posible).

Las cifras reales del oro que posee cada actor, sólo las saben ellos mismos. Hay diferentes cálculos sobre la cantidad real que puede tener China teniendo en cuenta lo que produce (que no sale al mercado), y lo que importa de forma visible a través de Shanghai. Diferentes analistas calculan que puede estar en torno a las 20.000 toneladas (posiblemente más ya que pueden conseguir oro de forma opaca).

La estrategia China respecto al virus, tiene los riesgos que comentas respecto a perder la producción o que sea sustituida por otros países su función en la cadena de producción de valor añadido. Por ese motivo, va cambiando la "peligrosidad" del virus y, a veces, parece que se va a "curar" pronto y otras veces que el tema va para largo.

Su capital, sus fábricas, no se han destruido, sólo se han parado temporalmente hasta que ellos decidan. Invertir en fábricas que puedan hacer bypass a lo que actualmente produce china es una inversión muy costosa en tiempo y dinero. Además es una inversión arriesgada ya que cuando reanude la producción puede convertir esas inversiones en algo ruinoso.

La transición al nuevo paradigma monetario requiere previamente que tanto su sistema financiero como su población estén preparados para ello y evitar en la medida de lo posible el caos que puede generar. Para ello llevan años capitalizando sus bancos con oro y promocionando su compra entre los particulares. Rusia y su órbita igual.

Ante este cambio monetario, quien está mejor preparado no es quien tenga mejores datos económicos actualmente, ya que TODOS esos aspectos están medidos en las unidades de cuenta fiat que son precisamente las que van a desaparecer.

Siendo el objetivo mantener la gobernabilidad durante la transición a un sistema basado en metales preciosos, lo principal es que la población y el sistema financiero, tengan, en la medida de lo posible, la nueva unidad de cuenta (de ahí que tanto China como Rusia boicoteen la compra de falsas alternativas como las criptos mientras favorecen la compra de MPs).

Los USA no son tontos por supuesto y saben perfectamente de que va el juego pero su situación como beneficiados del sistema monetario actual, les ata las manos: no pueden dejar de manipular la percepción sobre el oro ni dejar de manipularlo a la baja en la medida de lo posible. Lo único que pueden hacer para boicotear la estrategia Rusia y China es evitar que tengan superávit comercial (de ahí las anciones económicas, aranceles comerciales, uso del dólar cómo arma que hemos visto en los últimos tiempos con mayor agresividad cada vez) o buscar su ingobernabilidad (revoluciones de colores). Por ahora no han tenido éxito...

El "virus" es un arma económica que pasa desapercibida (la percepción es la base de la guerra de IV generación) tanto dentro de sus fronteras como fuera de ellas. Cómo luchar contra la percepción de la realidad del "virus" que justifican a China interna y externamente parar la producción? Como luchas contra un enemigo intangible?

Ha habido dos intentos para ello, el primero (culpar a China de la creación del "virus") no tiene efecto ya que sigue justificando las medidas adoptadas porque el "virus" es "real" independientemente de quien lo haya creado. Ahora están con el segundo intento, más atinado en mi opinión, que busca que el "virus" deje de ser real y por tanto las medidas para luchar contra el injustificadas. Ayer dejé el link de la BBC que dice que no hay tal virus si no un test de poca fiabilidad que dice si tienes el virus o no (como llevan mantenimiendo Aynrandiano y Vilux desde que apareció la epidemia)

Así es como veo yo la situación en este momento y el "ataque del virus" no tiene vuelta atrás.

Saludos!


----------



## Piel de Luna (21 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Spiel, te lo curras mucho, creas inquietudes y haces que la gente se anime a escribir. Tu hilo sobre como te retiraste al pueblo lo he leido de cabo a rabo. El siguiente paso es convocar alli una reunion de majaras metaleros con proyectores, ppt, graficos y cervezas varias. Ademas de buena comida bio. Cobras entrada y asi tienes algun ingreso extra. Just saying (pero nada de aleman que no tengo ni puta idea). Yo soy forero reciente, a mi me gusta mas el F2F, las presentaciones, charlas y debates acalorados.
> 
> Bien, sobre lo de arriba, unas reflexiones sueltas sin demasiada estructura:
> 
> ...



El físico escasea desde hace unos meses, y sigue en ello, el flujo de metal escasea, sólo se apacigua un poco por la subida constante del precio, las manos más débiles sueltan metal, lo que está entrando a los comerciantes tan sólo es oro de manos débiles (esto es pequeñas cantidades) y sobre todo el oro recién acuñado de las mint, esto de por sí ya es una estrechez de mercado y los comerciantes importantes ya hace más de un mes que prácticamente han dejado de hacerse préstamos de físico entre ellos (algo muy frecuente normalmente), y lo que tenían bajo de las baldosas lo han pulido, las primas para las onzas rondan el 4/5% y para pesos mequeños incluso el 7/8% aquí en Suiza y Francia, en España sigo las subastas y algún comerciante puntual que si que conozco, pero también las primas se han disparado.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (21 Feb 2020)

Aquí te lo dejo:

Sobre "dejar de remar"

Un saludo.


----------



## Desconocido (21 Feb 2020)

Batalla en la plata por los 18.60$ en estos momentos...


----------



## Long_Gamma (21 Feb 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> El físico escasea desde hace unos meses, y sigue en ello, el flujo de metal escasea, sólo se apacigua un poco por la subida constante del precio, las manos más débiles sueltan metal, lo que está entrando a los comerciantes tan sólo es oro de manos débiles (esto es pequeñas cantidades) y sobre todo el oro recién acuñado de las mint, esto de por sí ya es una estrechez de mercado y los comerciantes importantes ya hace más de un mes que prácticamente han dejado de hacerse préstamos de físico entre ellos (algo muy frecuente normalmente), y lo que tenían bajo de las baldosas lo han pulido, las primas para las onzas rondan el 4/5% y para pesos mequeños incluso el 7/8% aquí en Suiza y Francia, en España sigo las subastas y algún comerciante puntual que si que conozco, pero también las primas se han disparado.



PdL, donde tienes las ordenes puestas en esta subida? Donde ves que se tome un respiro?
No deberia estar muy lejos de los 1650USD/oz pero la situacion del CVirus y la narrativa de que "no va a impactar US" parece que se está cayendo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Feb 2020)

Yo tengo dudas mundales...........

Tengo un prestamo que tengo que seguir pagando de un piso y otro prestamo de un local.

Les queda poco para ser pagados, el local este año y el piso dos años.

Ahora estoy en dudas de si vender oro y pagar esos dos prestamos, quedarme completamente tranquilo de deudas o si de seguir pagando poco a poco esos prestamos, la duda es grande pues por mi manera de ser prefiero liquidar las deudas lo antes posible.

Una vez liquidadas esas deudas podria volver a comprar aunque fuera mas caro tanto con el dinero que va entrando mensualmente como por cosillas que quiero vender y quitarme de encima, el local tambien va a ir fuera...... pero quizas se vendan rapido o quizas no, una vez ventiladas estas cosas tambien iria parte del dinero a metales, mas que parte casi todo iria a metal....... pero claro todo esto dependiendo de que cuando se haga todo no este el oro ya a 4000 o 5000, sepa Dios como va a ir esto..........


----------



## Higadillas (21 Feb 2020)

Lo primero, liquidar deudas. Después hacer colchón de cash para sobrevivir 1-2 años como poco sin ingresos de ningún tipo y por último invertir los merkels que no vayas a necesitar a mínimo medio plazo.

Es de cajón, vamos.


----------



## L'omertá (21 Feb 2020)

1647

¿Qué coño está pasando?


----------



## Dylan Thomas (21 Feb 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo tengo dudas mundales...........
> 
> Tengo un prestamo que tengo que seguir pagando de un piso y otro prestamo de un local.
> 
> ...



Si quieres quitarte de encima el local, no puedes ponerlo a la venta ya a ver qué pasa?


----------



## Long_Gamma (21 Feb 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo tengo dudas mundales...........
> 
> Tengo un prestamo que tengo que seguir pagando de un piso y otro prestamo de un local.
> 
> ...



Como ves el metal vs el EUR en los prox anos?
Si ves el EUR alcista, liquida la deuda.
Si ves el metal apreciandose, espera y cuando lo vendas tendras mas EUR. Te costará menos amortizar la deuda denominada en EUR

Depende del tipo de int que pagues etc...

En cualquier caso, no vendas metal fisico. Vende papel contra éste.
El metal fisico de vende cuando veamos un toro de color oro en la portada del Hola, y todo el mundo en la peluqueria hablando de ello.


----------



## Muttley (21 Feb 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo tengo dudas mundales...........
> 
> Tengo un prestamo que tengo que seguir pagando de un piso y otro prestamo de un local.
> 
> ...





Higadillas dijo:


> Lo primero, liquidar deudas. Después hacer colchón de cash para sobrevivir 1-2 años como poco sin ingresos de ningún tipo y por último invertir los merkels que no vayas a necesitar a mínimo medio plazo.
> 
> Es de cajón, vamos.



Depende.
Si el préstamo es al 7 o al 1%
Si es al 1....por qué vas a devolver algo que te han dado “casi gratis”? A falta de dos años para la cancelación prácticamente estás devolviendo el principal y casi sin intereses. 
Si es al 7 y tienes cash o puedes convertir oro en cash a estos precios....vende y cancela préstamo. 
Depende también si hay ingresos recurrentes que te permitan pagar “sin enterarte”....siempre que sea a ese 1%. Si hay riesgos reales que te quedes sin esos ingresos. 
Piensa como ves tu futuro y toma una decisión de sentido común.


Añado al oro.
Me gusta lo justo este comportamiento. 
No es normal algo una subida tan vertical. 
Cuidado que puede venir “El hombre del mazo” a no muy tardar. 
No perdamos perspectiva. Consolidación en 2020 en los entornos de 1480$ y que esta sirva de base a subidas en 2021 a cimentar los 1600-1650$ es el objetivo de una subida sostenible.
Sin embargo para la plata hay muchísimo más espacio Y margen.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Feb 2020)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> Si quieres quitarte de encima el local, no puedes ponerlo a la venta ya a ver qué pasa?




Estoy esperando a que esten las escrituras puestas a mi nombre, este año pasado murieron mis padres y ahora es cuando me ha llegado lo que tengo que pagar de impuestos, mas que impuestos son el cambio de escrituras, habia un cambio de leyes que me ha beneficiado y de impuesto no es mucho pero las escrituras si son un pellizco.

Luego habia deudas que no han quedado saldadas, habian seguros contratados con esos prestamos pero esos seguros ninguno era de vida, mas que nada por que a mi padre no le hacian seguros de vida por haber tenido problemas de salud hace años.

En cuanto este todo a mi nombre que espero sea este mes que entra si no se sigue dilatando pongo todo lo que no me sirve en venta, pero por ejemplo la cochera que quiero vender esta en zona costera y no creo que se venda hasta julio o agosto, es cuando hay gente en esa zona y es cuando la gente se desespera por un aparcamiento......... estas ventas se hacen en esa epoca.

Iremos viendo, pero me hayo en dudas......

Hay cosas de las que no me fio que posiblemente no lleguen a pasar, pero imagino escenarios de corralito en los que nadie me paga pero el banco me obliga a seguir pagandole a el........... cosas de este tipo.....

Por eso tengo dudas de si liquidar estas deudas y luego volver a comprar, seria una opcion, la otra es la que dice el compañero esperar y dejar que siga subiendo el oro.

Pero todo esto es por tranquilidad mia de saber que si mañana pasa algo yo no tengo deudas, supongo que habra mucha gente en mi situacion.


----------



## Piel de Luna (21 Feb 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> PdL, donde tienes las ordenes puestas en esta subida? Donde ves que se tome un respiro?
> No deberia estar muy lejos de los 1650USD/oz pero la situacion del CVirus y la narrativa de que "no va a impactar US" parece que se está cayendo.



De momento no tengo ninguna orden de cortos para proteger el físico, pero desde luego en la zona que mencionas 1650/75 es una zona muy propensa de recortes, no se que calado tendrá la consolidación, como sea como la última ha sido en tiempo y no en profundidad, las consolidaciones dentro de una tendencia alcista pueden ser o de tiempo( el precio corrige muy poco pero consume tiempo en niveles estrechos) o pueden ser con profundidad, incluso hasta un 61% de todo el último tramo alcista.
Cómo la última consolidación ha sido en tiempo, pues por la ley de alternancia hay posibilidades de que ahora profundice más, pese a todo bajo de 1550 ya no lo veo, esa consolidación en esos 1550 ahora es un fuerte soporte.
En resumen, entre 1650 y 1675 se puede sembrar un campo de minas (cortos), ojo solo si tienes una cantidad de físico mucho mayor a los cortos que puedas abrir.
Si no se tiene físico, o solo operaria a favor de la tendencia, que no es otra que alcista, o me estaría quietecito y miraría a ver la cartelera de hoy viernes, seguro que alguna peli chula estrenan.


----------



## Piel de Luna (21 Feb 2020)

Por cierto ya ha se ha paseado arriba de 1650.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2020)

Joderrrrrrrrrrr...no seáis tan materialistas ni tan obsesos con el puñetero Oro...y hacersus un Kit Kat, shurmanos, k pareceis el Tío Gilito...


Spoiler



KitKat launches new GOLD four-finger bar with white chocolate and caramel









( En fin, más allá de la coña, y en relación al comentario de PieldeLuna sobre el toro dorado en la portada del HOLA :

Hace unos días, casi subo como una docena de Noticias absolutamente Mainstream sobre el Oro - Rosa Oro de moda, robos, beneficiados de hallazgos, colecciones de moda, carcasas de móviles de marcas punteras como muestra de standing , modelos de carro en edición limitada...y kojonex, hasta chocolatinas !... y pensaba k ojo, no sólo los analistas mainstream ajenos historicamente al metal reorientan sus porfolios en medios ídem para himbersores clásicos en acciones - alhunos soltando pestes abiertamente del fiat - , sino k el bombardeo de la máquina mediática - en China ,Turquía y otras plazas "menos sutiles" el establishment directamente te aconseja entrar en ese mercado , posiblemente para sus ventajosas medidas confiscatorias/fiscales posteriores en beneficio propio  - trasciende esos ambientes de himbersión e intenta tirar de psicología social para reverdecer laureles ante la plebe en cuanto al Oro y su VALOR.
Aunque, en fin, pasé de subirlo para no colgarme medallas de panfletero y calentar al personal...pero hay material - ¿ y cosignas ? - de sobra y en esas redacciones de diox parece estarse demandando ).

Crypto respaldada en Oro fisico respaldada por una entidá global reputada INMINENTE ...como Corona al Kolonavilus ?

Palomítax.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2020)

Jurl,jurl...el gráfico es de chiste...hasta pa´paletas como yo...

El embudo invertío de la muélte , MariPuri...







Más vale Dólar sin barcos...k barcos sin Dólar. ( algo asínnn era, no ? )


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2020)

Castuzita autriaca pipeando ánde meter la cuchara este próximo decenio, milennials criteria included - a la fuerza ahorcan -.
Pelín larguito, mas jugosón.

https://mcusercontent.com/b268a38a1...ersifier_Advisory_Board_Call_January_2020.pdf


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2020)

Más madera*.
Medio trillonaco...y seguimos para Bingo.

*Should Investors Worry about Repo Market and Buy Gold?*

*


Spoiler



* 


*


----------



## Jake el perro (21 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> jamás en mi vida me he sentido tan seguro al realizar una inversión como el día que vi mi primer kruger en la palma de la mano



eso es una filosofía de vida, amén

mucha gente no cobra a fin de mes ni siquiera una onza de oro, da que pensar


----------



## Seronoser (21 Feb 2020)

Al hilo de lo que comentas, ya te digo que en otros países donde he vivido y vivo, ERA IMPOSIBLE hacerse con oro físico, a un spot razonable. En el caribe no había, tenías que pedirlo a Miami, y en Rusia, el spot al día siguiente de salir una emisión del Banco central ruso, es del +20% mínimo.


estupeharto dijo:


> No es lo mismo. La comida fue moneda de cambio en el pasado, en su momento, con las circunstancias de esas épocas.
> Era lo que había entonces.
> No va a pasar ahora. Se ha evolucionado de tal manera que ni la sal ni otros alimentos serían moneda.
> Y si llegara un momento en el que la comida fuera tan escasa y costosa, claro que volvería a ser moneda de cambio, porque comer es básico. Pero eso ya sería después de apocalipsis cuando menos.
> ...



Estando de acuerdo en la base, creo que el mundo de hoy ofrece muchos planes B y C. Un par de ejemplos:

1. Rusia se ha cobrado las deudas de Venezuela en petróleo...y se lo ha cobrado en este 2020. Y va a seguir haciéndolo. Por eso los americanos están que trinan, no han pagado en dólares sus deudas...sino en energía.

2. China recibe los pagos de los créditos que concedió a Ucrania, EN COMIDA. Recordemos que China tiene arrendadas el 50% de las tierras fértiles ucranianas. Lo mismo le ocurre a este país con otros países africanos y sudamericanos a los que presta pasta. No quiere dinero, ni oro, ni plata...quiere COMIDA; especialmente la que ellos no pueden conseguir en su territorio, al suponer tal gasto en agua, que sería inviable (recordemos también que China tiene sólo disponible agua para un 20% de su población...y bajando...).

Así que el mundo no es sota, caballo, rey. Y cada vez lo será menos.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Feb 2020)

Creo que se os ha pasado desapercibido...



Por si no os habéis fijado en el color de la vacuna que mata el "virus" (el dólar en el "traductor") 

Me parto con el humor amarillo


----------



## timi (21 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Creo que se os ha pasado desapercibido...
> Ver archivo adjunto 237178
> 
> 
> ...






bromas aparte , me estoy empezando a acojonar , los metaleros mas antiguos han vivido mas días como hoy?

y la plata empieza a despertar ,, si normalmente multiplica el movimiento del oro por x cuidado a lo que puede pasar con la plata,,,


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2020)

timi dijo:


> bromas aparte , me estoy empezando a acojonar , los metaleros mas antiguos han vivido mas días como hoy?
> 
> y la plata empieza a despertar ,, si normalmente multiplica el movimiento del oro por x cuidado a lo que puede pasar con la plata,,,



Mmmmm...ya sé k algunos le veis ADN monetario debajo´l mantel ( sólo otra hipótesis, imo )...yo, sin embargo le veo gran chance especulativa precisamente por esa volatilidá...lo k puede hacerles perderse la fiesta, en gran medida , a los holders de largo plazo.

Personalmente, en un arreón wapo...le pegaba un pase a Gold a palo seco por lo menos a la mitá , como hay un diox...y ahí, ya, seguimos para bingo metalero , éso sí.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Feb 2020)

timi dijo:


> bromas aparte , me estoy empezando a acojonar , los metaleros mas antiguos han vivido mas días como hoy?
> 
> y la plata empieza a despertar ,, si normalmente multiplica el movimiento del oro por x cuidado a lo que puede pasar con la plata,,,



Estamos en pleno ataque Chino (y aliados cercanos) para provocar un reset monetario. El reset estaba claro que iba a ocurrir lo que nadie sabía es cómo.

Son momentos excepcionales y poco más se puede decir más que ir viendo qué ocurre... 

No es casual lo que ocurre, el color de la "vacuna" (están lanzando mensajes para desmoralizar a quién saben que lo va a entender para ver si deserta...), estamos en guerra:

Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?

He abierto el hilo para analizar el desarrollo de la guerra y dejar el off topic del "virus" 

Dejo aquí un link al arte de la guerra, se lee en un momento y merece la pena:
Descargar El Arte de la Guerra gratis en formato PDF y EPUB


----------



## Beto (21 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Creo que se os ha pasado desapercibido...
> Ver archivo adjunto 237178
> 
> 
> ...



Y encima el otro montado en un dibujo animado de Disney made in usa


----------



## L'omertá (21 Feb 2020)

Yo creo que no somos conscientes de lo que está pasando. Jornadas donde """sin motivo aparente""" (es decir un conflicto armado, un crack bursatil,,,) el oro sube casi 25 pavos una sesión y en otra y en otra.... es....alarmante como poco.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Feb 2020)

Beto dijo:


> Y encima el otro montado en un dibujo animado de Disney made in usa



Del mismo peridico, el vocero oficial del gobierno:



El oro contra el dólar... Más humor amarillo


----------



## Muttley (21 Feb 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Yo creo que no somos conscientes de lo que está pasando. Jornadas donde """sin motivo aparente""" (es decir un conflicto armado, un crack bursatil,,,) el oro sube casi 25 pavos una sesión y en otra y en otra.... es....alarmante como poco.



Lo pongo ya?







Es que me lo has dejado a huevo.
Disfruten todos ustedes el finde.


----------



## L'omertá (21 Feb 2020)

Y como tenedor de horo me alegro, pero da mucho miedo, mucho.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2020)

A por el 3er puesto, sobre Italia y Francia.

Russia Adds More Gold to Its Coffers Amid Skyrocketing Bullion Prices

______________________________________________________________________________________

El sector, ya en papel de regalo para Castuzos con retornos de ensueño mientras los canales habituales de multiplicación fiat ofrecen rendimientos pírricos o seriamente riesgosos.

Gold manager Williams on his 52% returns in 2019


----------



## asqueado (22 Feb 2020)

timi dijo:


> bromas aparte , me estoy empezando a acojonar , los metaleros mas antiguos han vivido mas días como hoy?
> 
> y la plata empieza a despertar ,, si normalmente multiplica el movimiento del oro por x cuidado a lo que puede pasar con la plata,,,



Hoy me he encontrado con un amigo empresario que trabaja los MPs, y me ha dicho que le estan anulando los pedidos que tenia desde hace unos dias, y que como el, estan el resto, ya me he figurado que el motivo seria la subida del AU, me ha dicho que quien va encargar remesas con el oro a 49 euros el gramo, no se si me ha engañado, no recuerdo ese precio tan alto nunca, aun cuando yo generalmente no miro las cotizaciones de los MPs


----------



## hornblower (22 Feb 2020)

Perdón si meto la pata pero ¿qué fue del Sr. Carloszorros? ¿sigue por aquí con otro nick? leía sus escritos con mucho interés.Saludos


----------



## Berciano230 (22 Feb 2020)

‪El oro subirá a 1.850 dólares si el coronavirus dura hasta el segundo trimestre, dice Goldman Sachs https://oroinformacion.com/el-oro-s...sta-el-segundo-trimestre-dice-goldman-sachs/‬


----------



## Dylan Thomas (22 Feb 2020)

No soy ningún experto, de hecho soy nuevo en estos temas, pero me da a mí que no es que el oro esté subiendo sino que el fiat se está devaluando. Es parecido pero no es lo mismo.


----------



## timi (22 Feb 2020)

berciano230 dijo:


> ‪El oro subirá a 1.850 dólares si el coronavirus dura hasta el segundo trimestre, dice Goldman Sachs https://oroinformacion.com/el-oro-s...sta-el-segundo-trimestre-dice-goldman-sachs/‬



pues las noticias de Italia e Irán no son precisamente optimistas que digamos


----------



## paketazo (22 Feb 2020)

timi dijo:


> pues las noticias de Italia e Irán no son precisamente optimistas que digamos



Timi, madrugas mucho para ser sábado.

En cuanto a lo del virus, será interesante ver el control de masas por parte de los gobiernos si finalmente deciden empezar a cerrar, aeropuertos, colegios, y puntos conflictivos dónde potencialmente puede existir riesgo masivo de contagio.

En el fondo creo que todos sabemos que si el virus fuera realmente una "gripe española 2.0" estábamos jodidos, ya que no la frena ni "la liga de la justicia"

Siendo realistas, el mundo no está preparado para una epidemia con alta mortandad, simplemente la palmaríamos en gran medida y "sálvese quién pueda"... menos mal que parece que este virus no es excesivamente mortal, salvo casos concretos (como una gripe común o una neumonía vírica o similares)

Buen cierre semanal del oro, a los "acojonados" les recuerdo que miren la gráfica de largo plazo...mejor os la pongo yo, que tengo un rato:






Si pueden intervendrán el mercado antes de que pase algo "gordo" con los precios del oro, pero en la situación actual de políticas monetarias globales, deuda estatal con tipos de intereses absurdos que nadie quiere, y renta variable...pues bueno...seguirá absorbiendo divisas globales...más vale tener una acción de Amazon en mano que una divisa devaluándose...¿hasta dónde?... no lo sé, yo prefiero permanecer fuera buscando alternativas al cash, pero como he dicho la bolsa si no cesa de entrar cash a nivel global en USA podría doblar sin problemas.

Las burbujas es lo que tienen una vez que adquiere velocidad la verticalidad, no se sabe hasta dónde puede llegar, y en USA son exagerados para todo.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Feb 2020)

Dejemos al multinick ególatra en su "hilo" a que hable sólo 

Yo voy a participar en el que ya tiene chincheta y no hay que rendir pleitesía a su "Fundadorjcg"


----------



## Just (22 Feb 2020)

Qué poco sentido del ridículo, madre! Y se queda tan pancho. Este está de atar (hablo de Fundadorjcg).


----------



## timi (22 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Timi, madrugas mucho para ser sábado.



el huerto es lo que tiene , pero ademas me gusta madrugar ,,,


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Feb 2020)

Pues no sé quién es el que abrió ese hilo, pero tiene chincheta, y se habla de oro no de su fundador.

Forero viejo, esto es burbuja, si te cruzas con un imbécil, le troleas tu más o le ignoras


----------



## Gin and Tonic (22 Feb 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Estoy esperando por si frena un poquito y le meto un bocado a la cuenta. Ayer a 1501€, antes de acostarme lo estuve meditando, pero me dije "lo consulto con la almohada". Esta mañana 1512€, me he dicho "me cago en el la vi venir". A ver si salen a pasear los de "los papelitos" a recoger algo de ganancia, y frenan la cabalgada. Luego que siga galopando...



Ya le has pegado el bocado a la cuenta???? joder yo estoy igual...tengo un par de onzas en la cesta, y solo me falta aceptar el último paso....


----------



## mr nobody (22 Feb 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Así estoy yo, y viendo lo que esta pasando en Italia y que seguramente poco a poco se extienda a mas países de la UE, creo que es una muy buena opción...



que esta pasando en italia?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (22 Feb 2020)

Gin and Tonic dijo:


> Ya le has pegado el bocado a la cuenta???? joder yo estoy igual...tengo un par de onzas en la cesta, y solo me falta aceptar el último paso....



No. Sigo esperando a que lleguen los del papel con el mazo, a recoger beneficios. Tengo interés en comprar, pero a este precio me acojona.


----------



## esseri (22 Feb 2020)

Es todo mucho más sencillo k éso.



Spoiler: chapa pseudo-Sálvame 



Te pasé un link en el primer post de respuesta a tus insultos de entrada. Es link iba al origen de chulería barata y "ciencia ficción" de todo este desparrame...k fue respondido , como siempre , quintando hierro y diría k HASTA MUY DE PUNTILLAS , aunque evidenciando un nuevo desplante e intento de censura de turno , K YA HARTA, y reclamando k se parase con ese estúpido vicio, marca de la casa del hilo porke el plimplín k lo abrío, lo vale y se cosidera autorizado para ello...y a partir de ahí, putas madres e idas de olla varias absolutamente fuera de lugar, ABSOLUTAMENTE. Leí esa coversa varias veces y no hay por dónde carajo pillarla. Todo basado simplemente en opiniones legítimas k el perláo este entiende k le quitan cancha...o muestras férreas de plegarse a su caprichosa autoridá per sé. Y me atrevería a decir k COMO SIEMPRE . Tú apuntas a vehemencia en argumentos antagónicos con otros foreros...pero es k realmente no recuerdo una puta controversia minimamente fundada entre el paleto éste y cualquiera de los muchos foreros, muchos de ellos de valiosa perspectiva y criterio, en todos los años k llevo en burbuja...y , sin embargo, menosprecios , censuras y babeos caprichosos, mil . Y es k el problema ni siquiera es de formas, por una vehemencia excesiva en defensa de unas supuestas tesis del pollo...el problema es k este tipo es un cateto k , como tal, ve agredida una posición jerárquica ganada con mala baba por casi cualquier opinión medianamente centrada. Y es k su problema no es su narcisismo, sino su pésimo gusto....porke es un paleto y su ignorancia clama por pura inercia , destruyendo el castillo de naipes de una entidad y un protagonismo k sólo diox sabe cómo este taráo ha llegado a instalar en su cabeza.

A partir de éso, y pese a k el anuncio del difunto era SU VOLUNTAD de pasar de las memeces de un hilo k resultaba corto a su clarividencia , se liaba a insultos a manta en los tags, intentos de marginación y meter cizaña al forerío...o , como buena marica enredadora, tanto en otros hilos de aquí , donde pasaron de su bilis, lloriqueos y cizaña, como en Rankia ... berreaba k este hilo estaba lleno de GENTUZA E HIJOS DE PUTA SIN MODERAR - léase banear/censurar...y k a nahide le quepa duda k si le hiciesen una pizca de caso, me banearía él a mí PESE A K LA PUTA MADRE MENTADA; FUESE LA MÍA - . En fin...curioso intento de matar su aburrimiento y tal. El asunto es k el tipejo no sólo no quería desaparecer, como anunció condescendientemente...sino k , como tantas veces, k quien le incomodase lo hiciese - con su patético intento de descalificación ...al "alemán" ó al "hijo de puta que no se ducha", sólo buscaba influír , as usual, en el resto de foreros...a los k, por cierto, demuestra tomar por idiotas facilmente manipulables - cuando , personalmente, se me haría dificil apuntar a uno más idiota y mamarracho k él - y de ahí esa bilis , cuando realmente estaba haciendo lo k él dijo que quería. ( si asínnn fuera, no tenía más k paladear su necesitado retiro ). Resulta k con tanto "k viene el lobo" ...al niño pijo dueño del balón le habían respondido siguiendo el partido. Fíjate tú.

La historia es k ahora, ante la autoencerrona yolovalguista, el desparrame de tags y multinicks sospechosos, se multiplican. Y éso sólo se debe a un nuevo capítulo del desvarío de gestión emocional del patético fernandete. Y no sólo se multiplican por la presunta desatención del personaje...sino k se eliminan arbitrariamente ( te lo digo porke a mí me toca mamármelos cada día - y, nobleza obliga y él elige, respondo en términos parejos  - así k veo perfectamente lo k hace )...en un nuevo intento de perpetuarse en su ida de perola e influír en gente k cada vez más lo ve en su puritita esencia. Arreglitos FernandoLink y tal... 



En fin. Y hasta aquí las cosas. Disculpas aceptadas, aunke ahora mismo no me fío un pimiento ni me atrae en absoluto conversa alguna contigo, pero vamos, k todo OK - aunke tratar con Carloszorro o k haya aportado mucho o poco , no veo k deba variar en nada lo justificable o detestable de mi línea de posteo - . La info sobre el particular , para quien la quiera y no esté hasta los wevos, está atrás. Creo k ésto satura hasta al más pintáo ya...y además, k un hilo k se dedica a hablar de quienes lo forman, ya indica decadencia y falta de fundamento...así k...al Oro y las memeces por aquí...y a la ciencia ficción por allá. Y , oye, tóax contentax. Ojalá no se me incluya en más adhominems por parte de "apariciones casuales" , pues personalmente no me llaman una mierda ni por la cuestión en sí , k veo absolutamente superada...ni mucho menos por quedar más arriba a o más abajo a ojos de otros, k menudo percal y menuda pérdida de tiempo. Personalmente, sé perfectamente cómo he funcionado y me limitaré a responder en los términos en los k se me trata - éso, sí, con más arte , salero y olé...k encima es acojonantemente fácil - y Santas Pascuas.


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Feb 2020)

El lunes creo que pillo una onzita. Me la suda el precio. Creo que tienen razon los que dicen que realmente el oro siempre vale lo mismo, y lo que fluctua, manipulado son las fiat

Una pena que no conociera el foro hace 5 añitos. Pero mas vale tarde que nunca

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (22 Feb 2020)

dejo esto

Consecuencias financieras que puede detonar el coronavirus.


----------



## paketazo (22 Feb 2020)

Coronavirus... joder... hace 2 meses ni sabía que coño era eso...como no sabía antes de escucharlo en los medios sensacionalistas lo que era el H1N1, ni la ecefalopatía espogiforme, la gripe aviar, el zika, SARS... lo qué sí me sonaba de pelis era el ébola...

En definitiva la sociedad no deja de ser un experimento, podemos ser todo lo conspiranoicos que queramos, podemos meter aliens, podemos hablar de guerras en la sombra, podemos hablar de control poblacional, pero la realidad es que no tenemos ni puta idea de nada.

Nos tomamos nuestras habas, vaso de vino, leemos la prensa, café, curro, fútbol los domingos, agosto vacaciones...y poco más... la vida pasa y no hemos resuelto absolutamente nada de lo que sería trascendente para ella, o sea...en general hemos tirado el tiempo que poseemos a la basura entretenidos con "pijadas" .

Somos como niños en el patio del colegio, cada día que toca la sirena para jugar hay plan nuevo...hoy fútbol, mañana peleas, pasado meternos con las chavalas (ups esto no ahora es bullying)...

Miro atrás y veo que poco o nada hemos avanzado de lo importante desde presocráticos o si queréis lo extendemos hasta el imperio romano...todo desde entonces ha sido añadir puntillas y algún encaje de bolillos, pero el trasfondo no ha variado.

Ni tan siquiera en estos siglos hemos sabido encontrar una fuente de reserva de valor mejor que ellos, ni un sistema de gobierno que les supere...sí, tenemos ordenadores, tenemos vacunas, netflix, foroburbuja... pero no nos engañemos, estamos estancados.

Podemos amontonar onzas y onzas de oro, legarlas, dormir sobre ellas, tragárnoslas, que no nos ayudará a trascender de esta vida...tampoco estar con una o cien mujeres, comer el mejor chuletón, o haber ganado el campeonato de petanca...

Se nos entregó hace milenios la capacidad de raciocinio y pienso que esto nos ha hecho más miserables que felices, sobre todo cuando miramos las estrellas y entendemos que hagamos lo que hagamos estamos lejos, muy lejos de lo que pretendemos...sobre todo cuando no sabemos lo que pretendemos.

Comento esto a raíz de los devenires de estos días, dónde todos escuchamos, hablamos y vemos, pero en el fondo, somos como pollos sin cabeza corriendo hacia ninguna parte.

Muy bien, tenemos oro, aguantaremos una década más, o dos...¿y luego qué?...¿cual es esa solución que no hemos encontrado en 4000 años?...¿de que habrá valido que yo me libre y el 99% la caguen?

Si no somos capaces de dar valor a lo que realmente lo tiene, y aceptamos que otros decidan lo que es valor y lo que no, estamos en el punto de partida...o incluso peor.

Cambiar papel por metal no es mala idea, al menos si lo analizamos desde una perspectiva lógica del largo plazo, sin embargo me sigue quedando el mal sabor de boca de ver pasar mi vida y la de otros, y no haber realmente aportado nada...se que los grandes hitos son lentos y a veces casuales, pero parece que damos un paso adelante y dos hacia atrás.

Buen sábado, toca familia.


----------



## esseri (22 Feb 2020)

Sin un reconocimiento al Oro desde el establishment, todo es atrezzo pasajero.

Toca esperar, no hay otra.


----------



## mr nobody (22 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Coronavirus... joder... hace 2 meses ni sabía que coño era eso...como no sabía antes de escucharlo en los medios sensacionalistas lo que era el H1N1, ni la ecefalopatía espogiforme, la gripe aviar, el zika, SARS... lo qué sí me sonaba de pelis era el ébola...
> 
> En definitiva la sociedad no deja de ser un experimento, podemos ser todo lo conspiranoicos que queramos, podemos meter aliens, podemos hablar de guerras en la sombra, podemos hablar de control poblacional, pero la realidad es que no tenemos ni puta idea de nada.
> 
> ...



El ser humano desde siempre que ha vivido desconcertado por preguntas que no tienen respuesta, al menos hasta ahora:

- Que hay despues de la muerte?
- Cual es el sentido de la vida?
- Que hay mas haya de las estrellas?
- Que hubiera pasado si...?
- De que esta formada la materia a nivel subatomico?
- etc.

No se le puede hacer nada, solo aprender a convivir con cuestiones que no tienen respuesta.

Yo en lo personal acumulo oro (y otras inversiones) con la esperanza de poder soltar el remo lo mas pronto posible. Entiendo que es una cosa que tiene valor porque la gente historicamente ha estado (y aun esta) dispuesta a intercambiarlo por dinero fiat, servicios o algun tipo de bien tangible. Y simplemente intento hacer un ejercicio matematico de estimar los anhos que me restan de vida y el dinero que necesitatia para poder vivir esos anhos sin tener que remar llevando el estilo de vida que deseo y que me siento comodo. Y simplemente lucho por eso.

Entre medias pues los trabajado, desarrollado y registrado y la ayuda que haya podido prestar a las demas personas de forma interesada o desinteresada y el amor repartido es lo que se va a que en este mundo cuando no este.

Mi humilde opinion, saludo crack


----------



## Seronoser (22 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Coronavirus... joder... hace 2 meses ni sabía que coño era eso...como no sabía antes de escucharlo en los medios sensacionalistas lo que era el H1N1, ni la ecefalopatía espogiforme, la gripe aviar, el zika, SARS... lo qué sí me sonaba de pelis era el ébola...
> 
> En definitiva la sociedad no deja de ser un experimento, podemos ser todo lo conspiranoicos que queramos, podemos meter aliens, podemos hablar de guerras en la sombra, podemos hablar de control poblacional, pero la realidad es que no tenemos ni puta idea de nada.
> 
> ...



Ten hijos. Te darás cuenta de que lo que ahorres en oro o en btc, será para ellos.
Te cambiará la cara todas las mañanas al despertar, sabiendo que todo lo que haces y todo lo que has aprendido, les permitirá vivir mejor en el futuro, sin depender de otros.


----------



## nicoburza (22 Feb 2020)

Como es lo que dicen del corona??? Que es un timo de china para asustar a todos???
Por algo se dice q salió de un laboratorio de wuhan no?


----------



## renko (22 Feb 2020)

Hacia tiempo que no pasaba por este hilo.

Ahora parece respirarse aquí un aire limpio y fresco la mar de reconfortante. Es como si alguien hubiera abierto las ventanas para que se fuera el olor a rancio que lo impregnaba.


----------



## mk73 (22 Feb 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> El lunes creo que pillo una onzita. Me la suda el precio. Creo que tienen razon los que dicen que realmente el oro siempre vale lo mismo, y lo que fluctua, manipulado son las fiat
> 
> Una pena que no conociera el foro hace 5 añitos. Pero mas vale tarde que nunca
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk




Comprate un krugerrand, date el gusto


----------



## mk73 (22 Feb 2020)

"El oro en US Dólares subió un + 4,65%% en 2012.
03.01.2012: 1.590,00 USD apertura.
31.12.2012: 1.664,00 USD cierre.
2012 mínimo: 1.537,50 USD apertura 16.05.2012.
2012 máximo: 1.791,75 USD cierre 04.10.2012." 

He buscado por Internet, y he encontrado los datos de ese año. 
Llegó hasta los 1791$ 
Ahora falta saber si va a superar esa cifra. Mala pinta no tiene estando ya a 1643$. A ver qué ocurre.


----------



## renko (22 Feb 2020)

Me refería a otra cosa.


----------



## El Malaguita (22 Feb 2020)

Hola @fernandojcg , la semana que viene voy a participar en una tertulia sobre temas económicos en un importante programa matinal de una cadena generalista, y me gustaría hablar sobre el reciente auge del oro. Tengo entendido que en este foro se te considera una de las mayores autoridades en este tema, y podría entrevistarte en directo en el programa para que compartieras tus conocimientos con los ciudadanos de a pie. Si te interesa mándame MP y hablamos.


----------



## esseri (23 Feb 2020)

Pues no es mala pregunta.

La limitación, en su momento, de 2500 en metálico a los españolitos...ascendía a 6 veces más, o sea, 15.000 para los guiris.

En Francia, igualmente, esas limitaciones de efectivo lo eran para ciudadanos franceses.


----------



## Ricardgar (23 Feb 2020)

Hola putabolsa.
Creo que el límite que comentas de los 2000€ es para la compra de oro de forma anónima, es decir, si vas en persona a la tienda y lo compras.
Si compras on-line no te van a pedir el DNI.
El mes pasado hice un pedido en Coininvest superior a los 2000€ y no me pidieron en DNI. 
Leyendo tu mensaje, me ha dado por comprobar mis datos de registro en Coininvest y no aparece el campo del DNI.
No sé si estoy respondiendo a tu pregunta.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Berciano230 (23 Feb 2020)

Ahora a cambiar papelitos por metal


----------



## Jake el perro (23 Feb 2020)

*Por qué cada vez interesa más invertir en oro*

Por qué cada vez interesa más invertir en oro

El metal amarillo está en los niveles más altos desde 2013.

Fuera de los productos de ahorro tradicionales, el abanico de posibilidades para los inversores con aversión al riesgo es muy limitado. La operativa en divisas, capital riesgo o en ciertas materias primas es poco recomendable para particulares, por su complejidad y riesgo de pérdidas.

Pero hay algunas excepciones. Por ejemplo, la inversión en oro. El metal amarillo es uno de los mejores mecanismos de protección en épocas de incertidumbre como la actual, marcada por la debilidad macro global y episodios como el coronavirus.

En este escenario, el precio de la onza de oro se ha situado por encima de los 1.600 dólares, en los niveles más altos desde 2013. Algunas firmas como Bridgewater creen que el rally está lejos de terminar y apuestan por récords históricos alrededor de los 2.000 dólares, con el argumento de que ni la Reserva Federal estadounidense ni otros bancos centrales pondrán frenos a la inflación ni subirán los tipos de interés a corto plazo.

Para los inversores particulares, la mejor opción es la compra de oro físico, que está exenta del pago del IVA del 21%, que sí se aplica en otros metales como la plata, el platino o el paladio.

Los fondos de inversión, cuya correlación con la evolución del precio del metal está lejos de la que permite la compra física, y los certificados y warrants son las otras alternativas para invertir en oro.

La inversión en arte reviste más complejidad. La mayor diferencia es que se trata de una apuesta a largo plazo, ya que los plazos de maduración de las obras de arte son extensos en el tiempo y el riesgo de error, amplio.

Por lo tanto, los expertos aconsejan buen asesoramiento a quienes se adentran por primera vez en el mundo del arte. Hay más vías que las tradicionales para participar en este mercado.

Una de ellas son los fondos especializados en arte, que exigen niveles de entrada más altos que la media de estos productos. Uno de los más conocidos es InArt-Fund, que exige al menos 125.000 euros. Con un tamaño de 30 millones de euros, prevé retornos entre el 10% y el 15% anual.

El del arte es un negocio en auge del que también se puede participar a través de las empresas de arte especializadas que cotizan en Bolsa como artprice.com, la mayor base de datos del mundo sobre precios de obras de arte.


----------



## esseri (23 Feb 2020)

Iran announces suspension of all sports events for 10 days - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Ricardgar (23 Feb 2020)

En esto que comentas te puedo asegurar que no he dado el DNI en ninguna ocasión a Coininvest.
Ni el año pasado cuando empecé a realizar compras ni este año.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## L'omertá (23 Feb 2020)

¿Como viene mañana?


----------



## brigante 88 (24 Feb 2020)

Mañana la plata, debería dar un golpe encima la mesa y empezar a mostrar la fortaleza con que se la espera.


----------



## Desconocido (24 Feb 2020)

ha habido un momento que creía que se iba hasta el infinito


----------



## timi (24 Feb 2020)

los que no tengáis un poco de despensa estáis tardando,,,,,


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2020)

Hombre prevenido vale por dos ( mañana sube su web de hortalizas ecológicas  )


----------



## Edmundo Dantés (24 Feb 2020)

Como juega con el 1 666... Presagio?


----------



## Lego. (24 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Sin un reconocimiento al Oro desde el establishment, todo es atrezzo pasajero.
> 
> Toca esperar, no hay otra.



El stablishment compra oro.

Los bancos centrales como reserva no monetaria. Mucha gente rica también, cada uno a su escala. 

El 60% de la población mundial considera el oro igual que nuestros tatarabuelos.

Eso, para mi es todo el reconocimiento que necesita el oro.

Lo demás, si te refieres a que los medios especializados y generalistas admitan que el oro no una reliquia bárbara en extinción sino un activo Tier1 en el que conviene tener un porcentaje de tus ahorros, sobre todo en tiempos de incertidumbre.... pues eso depende sobre todo de la cotización que alcance, claro. Basta con que se ponga en 2.000 y lo aguante durante un año, y tendrás tu reconocimiento oficial por todas partes.


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> El stablishment compra oro.
> 
> Los bancos centrales como reserva no monetaria. Mucha gente rica también, cada uno a su escala.
> 
> ...



Me refiero , *para un salto realmente cualitativo*, a una incorporación oficial a algún sistema de pago, canasta tipo DEG, etc. Incluso una mayor difusión a pagos internacionales entre países sancionados por USA. Algo así. ( y , sí, Basilea III y el Tier 1 fue ya algo en esa línea , aunque lo k haya trascendido a los medios es k los banco centrales k compran son fundamentalmente, NO OCCIDENTALES - k éso cambiara, sería otro guiño es esa misma dirección - ).

La lógica está ya bastante ganada, ok...yo quiero ver CLAUDICACIÓN.


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2020)

Mi barrio ( uno ) es el "quartier des bijoux" de una conocida ciudad musulmana ... te hablo de calles de 2 metros de ancho con una docena de joyerías cada 50 metros...donde HUELE a Oro . Entre éso me paseo cuando voy a comprar el pan, así k de óptica personal y comercial, imagínate si voy servido.







Quiero la institucional. Y el puto fiat hecho mierda, k yastá tardando.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (24 Feb 2020)

Enhorabuena a los premiados. Estamos a las puertas de los 50 leuros el gramo.

Enviado desde mi SM-G970F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Orooo (24 Feb 2020)

Brutal señores.

Al final el fenix de mi avatar con una corona de oro en la cabeza, una cadena de oro al cuello y una medalla de oro al pecho no va a ser el bitcoin sino el oro.


----------



## NicoTesla (24 Feb 2020)

Señores (y señoras si las hubiere):

El oro acaba de tocar los 50€ / gramo hace breves minutos.
Valor histórico en Euros.
Luego ha caído unos céntimos pero por ahí anda.

Saludos

Nico Tesla


----------



## Higadillas (24 Feb 2020)

Joder, hoy igual cierra a 50 euros el gramo. Que ojo, además de la subida de por sí, también influye que el M€rkel se está devaluando a pasos de gigante respecto al confeti usano.

Vienen tiempos interesantes


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2020)

Lo importante, señores, a cuenta de papeladas represoras y todo éso...

K sigamos asínnn...y a ver quién es el wapo k mete el vino en la botella.


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2020)

200 pavazos por onza EXTRA sobre los máximos de finales de año, hace apenas un par de meses.


----------



## Perquesitore (24 Feb 2020)

Ahora mismo sobrepasando ya con firmeza los 50 eu/gr. Buen apunte ese de 200 euros extras por onza...nos hace pensar en el aumento de nuestro patrimonio onzil....


----------



## L'omertá (24 Feb 2020)

La madre que me parió

1.688,55 +39,75


----------



## Orooo (24 Feb 2020)

Que alguien cite a racional que a mi me da la risa.


----------



## Dylan Thomas (24 Feb 2020)

Por un lado me alegro mucho de la subida porque he estado comprando gracias a este foro pero por otro lado, hay que ser conscientes de que no es que estemos ganando nada sino que estamos dejando de perder porque todo se está yendo al traste.


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2020)

No vamos mal, chavales, no vamos mal...

Va...guíf mi mór, maifrén...a fiú mor... 

*World’s First Digital Asset Backed By Government-Guaranteed Gold Begins Trading - Perth Mint Gold Token (PMGT) Issued By InfiniGold Begins Trading On KuCoin Exchange*

" *HOY*, el mercado de activos digitales ve un desarrollo importante con el muy esperado Perth Mint Gold Token (PMGT) , *el único token digital del mundo respaldado por oro garantizado por el gobierno*, para comenzar a cotizar en el intercambio KuCoin.

*Perth Mint es el mayor refinador mundial de oro recién extraído, y miembro de la London Bullion Market Association (LBMA)*. Actualmente protege la riqueza valorada en más de AUD 4.5 mil millones dentro de sus bóvedas de última generación para clientes que van desde bancos centrales y fondos de riqueza soberanos hasta individuos. Ahora también es el custodio del respaldo de oro físico PMGT.

*Cada ficha está respaldada 1: 1 por los certificados digitales GoldPass de Perth Mint que representan el oro físico almacenado en The Perth Mint. Además, el propietario soberano de la Casa de Moneda, el Gobierno de Australia Occidental, asegura el peso y la pureza de cada onza de oro* de anclaje PMGT, que posee una calificación crediticia AA + a largo plazo para proporcionar una garantía sin precedentes a los inversores.

Con *cero tarifas por custodia, almacenamiento, seguro y administración*, PMGT es un activo de oro rentable y una alternativa competitiva a los productos de oro tradicionales, como los ETF de oro, las transferencias bancarias de oro y más. PMGT también es fungible con los mercados de oro tradicionales, es decir, los futuros de oro CME y el mercado interbancario Loco London Swap.

*A diferencia de la gestión de reserva opaca de los tokens digitales de oro y fiduciarios competitivos, la cantidad de oro que respalda cada PMGT se puede verificar en tiempo real contra el saldo de oro de las cuentas GoldPass de InfiniGold publicado por The Perth Mint , sin tener que esperar auditorías mensuales para ver que los tokens están 100% totalmente respaldados*.

InfiniGold es una empresa líder en digitalización de productos básicos que desarrolló la aplicación de comercio GoldPass de The Perth Mint y es el emisor de PMGT.

“Como The Perth Mint es la mayor refinería de oro recién extraído del mundo, tenemos una profundidad de liquidez sin precedentes para llevar al mercado con el token de oro de Perth Mint. No hemos comprado simplemente un par de lingotes de oro, los hemos colocado en una bóveda y luego los hemos tokenizado. Podemos aprovechar miles de millones de dólares en oro almacenados en The Perth Mint ”, dijo Andreas Ruf, CEO de InfiniGold.

PMGT ofrece un token de riesgo diferenciado diferenciado en el ecosistema de activos digitales en comparación con los tokens de riesgo fuera de uso más comunes, las monedas estables respaldadas por USD. En particular, PMGT proporciona a los titulares de tokens una calidad crediticia superior y cobertura contra la volatilidad del mercado.

Johnny Lyu, cofundador de KuCoin, dijo: "Estamos muy contentos de enumerar el primer token del mundo que está respaldado por una garantía del gobierno sobre el activo subyacente. Este es otro paso adelante en nuestra misión de impulsar la adopción generalizada de activos criptográficos ".

Los titulares de cuentas de KuCoin que hayan pasado la verificación de ID de KYC pueden intercambiar PMGT de inmediato, con sus tenencias totalmente canjeables por oro físico a través de la solución de tecnología GoldPass de The Perth Mint. "




*"Ciencia ficción" y tal...*


----------



## NicoTesla (24 Feb 2020)

Pregunta de newcomer: (igual ya se trató esto, sorry si es así)

Si tienen cero tarifas por todo, y cada token tiene su oro correspondiente en custodia, ¿de donde sacan el beneficio para mantener la empresa?

Gracias

Nico Tesla




esseri dijo:


> Con *cero tarifas por custodia, almacenamiento, seguro y administración*, PMGT es un activo de oro rentable y una alternativa competitiva a los productos de oro tradicionales, como los ETF de oro, las transferencias bancarias de oro y más. PMGT también es fungible con los mercados de oro tradicionales, es decir, los futuros de oro CME y el mercado interbancario Loco London Swap.


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2020)

NicoTesla dijo:


> Pregunta de newcomer: (igual ya se trató esto, sorry si es así)
> 
> Si tienen cero tarifas por todo, y cada token tiene su oro correspondiente en custodia, ¿de donde sacan el beneficio para mantener la empresa?
> 
> ...



No soy comercial de la Perth Mint...pero , en principio, acuñan, no ?

Un producto acuñado no es oro a peso.


----------



## Gentle (24 Feb 2020)

Con que empresa de oro/plata recomendais invertir?


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2020)

Gentle dijo:


> Con que empresa de oro/plata recomendais invertir?



Aquí el personal es bastante de pájaro en mano... o sea, chapas contantes y sonantes.


----------



## NicoTesla (24 Feb 2020)

Disculpa, igual he formulado mal la pregunta.

No me refiero al negocio general de la Perth Mint, donde obviamente tienen un margen sobre spot en las monedas que venden.

Me refiero en exclusiva al negocio de los Gold Token que tienen en partnership con la empresa INFINIGOLD. 
Entiendo que a medio o largo plazo buscarán un cierto beneficio en esa nueva actividad en concreto.

Saludos

Nico Tesla





esseri dijo:


> No soy comercial de la Perth Mint...pero , en principio, acuñan, no ?
> 
> Un producto acuñado no es oro a peso.


----------



## FranMen (24 Feb 2020)

Con mi mentalidad conspiranoica, la alegría del foro y los artículos de prensa me da la impresión de que el pico va a estar cerca (por debajo) de los 2000 para (no meseta) caer, y estabilizarse en los 15xx


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2020)

NicoTesla dijo:


> Disculpa, igual he formulado mal la pregunta.
> 
> No me refiero al negocio general de la Perth Mint, donde obviamente tienen un margen sobre spot en las monedas que venden.
> 
> ...



Pues entonces, supongo k el mismo k la operativa crypto habitual...además de la acuñación k genera esa vía, como ya te he dicho.

Comisiones de compra-venta, entrada-salida de exchanges, tarjetas ( una card k pase ese Oro tokenizado a fiat - muchísimos tokens ya disponen de tarjetas k operan con ellos a fiat - te permite, por ejemplo, meter tu sueldo a Oro el día 1 de cada mes...y vivir en términos de Oro , haciendo pagos en fiat conforme lo necesites , pero aprovechándote mientras de las posibles revalorizaciones ) préstamos...hay muchas maneras ya ...y en un sector incipiente aún k parirá muchas más.


----------



## tristezadeclon (24 Feb 2020)

estoy viendo el precio del WTI y está en 51$, quizás la jugada del coronavirus puede ser hacer quebrar a todas las empresas usanas del fracking, ya q por debajo de 54$ no pueden sobrevivir pq esa es la media de su coste de producción

sabían perfectamente q la paralización del comercio mundial a raiz de la paralización de la producción china llevaría al desplome del precio del barril de petroleo, y si esa paralización se prolongara lo suficiente conllevaría la quiebra de todo el negocio del fracking debido a su altísimo endeudamiento

los dos puntos débiles del petrodolar son el fracking y su financiación por un lado, y arabia saudita por otro, va a estar interesante seguir los acontecimientos, vamos a ver si casualmente se mueven cosas por arabia dentro de poco tiempo

la salida a bolsa de aramco y el interés chino en ella cobrarían de repente todo el sentido, sería un doble ataque a los puntos débiles del petrodolar por parte china

a partir de ahí los caminos a seguir por los acontecimientos son inexcrutables por ahora, pero veo posible q todo esto esté muy bien pensado por los chinos


----------



## Muttley (24 Feb 2020)

Sin ser para nada un aficionado al análisis técnico:
Durante todo el mercado asiático (nuestra noche) se creó un suelo diario entorno a los 1660$/oz. Se probó varias veces y aguantó bien.
Ahora en el mercado europeo desde que abrió Londres, este suelo intradia se ha movido a 1680$, de nuevo se ha intentado perforar sin éxito y se han producido reacción opuesta en cada tentativa a 1685$. Y eso que deben estar metiendo (muchos) papelitos en corto.
Veremos que pasa cuando abran los usanos.
Importante mantener este 1660$ asiático hasta final de jornada si se pretende que la suboda sea sólida.


----------



## FranMen (24 Feb 2020)

Sí pero los medios están diciendo que nos vamos a 2000.
Los seguidores del hilo está claro que no influimos pero el sentir del foro es indicativo de como están los ánimos, especialmente si postea gente poco habitual preguntando lo de siempre: dónde compro, qué es mejor grande o chica, moneda o lingote...


----------



## Lego. (24 Feb 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> estoy viendo el precio del WTI y está en 51$, quizás la jugada del coronavirus puede ser hacer quebrar a todas las empresas usanas del fracking, ya q por debajo de 54$ no pueden sobrevivir pq esa es la media de su coste de producción
> 
> sabían perfectamente q la paralización del comercio mundial a raiz de la paralización de la producción china llevaría al desplome del precio del barril de petroleo, y si esa paralización se prolongara lo suficiente conllevaría la quiebra de todo el negocio del fracking debido a su altísimo endeudamiento
> 
> ...



Es plausible, al menos desde el punto de vista de un espectador poco experto, como yo.

No puedes hacer quebrar las empresas de fracking porque, por muchas pérdidas que tengan, la FED pondrá toda la liquidez que haga falta para mantenerlas con respiración asistida.

Sin embargo, ahora mismo la FED ya tiene su capacidad de creación de liquidez más que comprometida. Los repos de estos meses, mantener la bolsa haciendo máximos históricos sin beneficios ni crecimiento que lo justifique, tapar el déficit fiscal que además se ha disparado con Trump...

¿Podrían con todo? Mantener bancos zombies, mantener la bolsa en máximos, pagar el déficit fiscal, sostener fracking en pérdidas, y reprimir el precio del oro. Todo a la vez. ¿Es posible? En teoría no hay límite en el número de ceros que pones en el excel de un balance. En teoría.


----------



## ciberobrero (24 Feb 2020)

Por qué se está vendiendo en el hilo de compra venta a menos de precio del spot??


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (24 Feb 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Que alguien cite a racional que a mi me da la risa.



A sus ordenes:



racional dijo:


> Si lo que ha subido el oro no es nada.
> Según las expectativas que había aquí desde hace años, ya tenía que andar por $3000.
> A este ritmo ni para 2040.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Feb 2020)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Por qué se está vendiendo en el hilo de compra venta a menos de precio del spot??




Por que en las tiendas te dan menos aun............. pero vaya tenia unas cuantas cosas en venta y estan volando, ademas de que era para entrega en mano que siempre es mas complicado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Feb 2020)

Esto ya lo decian cuando subio a 1000 la onza,...... no hombre ahora caera a 600 o 700


----------



## nicoburza (24 Feb 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Con mi mentalidad conspiranoica, la alegría del foro y los artículos de prensa me da la impresión de que el pico va a estar cerca (por debajo) de los 2000 para (no meseta) caer, y estabilizarse en los 15xx



Perdón pero por qué volvería a caer?? Eso se ve en el análisis técnico?? Porque en un foro de forex puramente tecnico me decían que, según sus análisis, retrocedía a 1350.
Yo de análisis poco y nada, les dije que el mundo se va a la mierda y que el oro no dejaría de subir. Pero bueno, los meramente técnicos muchas veces no ven las noticias.


----------



## FranMen (24 Feb 2020)

nicoburza dijo:


> Perdón pero por qué volvería a caer?? Eso se ve en el análisis técnico?? Porque en un foro de forex puramente tecnico me decían que, según sus análisis, retrocedía a 1350.
> Yo de análisis poco y nada, les dije que el mundo se va a la mierda y que el oro no dejaría de subir. Pero bueno, los meramente técnicos muchas veces no ven las noticias.



Siempre me ha ido mal en bolsa porque en cuanto he ganado un poco he vendido y cuando he perdido ha sido hasta camisa. Espero haberte contestado 
Mi post era para dar pie a los expertos a que me pongan verde con evidencias. Las tuyas son muy sutiles, no las capto


----------



## angel220 (24 Feb 2020)

No solo en MP , estan aguantando indices de contado y futuros en acciones, a las impresoras se les han añadido las fotocopiadoras, ya no daban de si


----------



## angel220 (24 Feb 2020)

bono USA 10 años -6,54


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Feb 2020)

Pero esto ha pasado historicamente en todo no solo en el oro......... que las casas estan baratas casi regaladas nadie compra, que las casas empiezan a subir a ritmo de 5 millones de pesetas al mes ( esto lo he visto yo ) pues todo el mundo a comprar.......

En el oro y la plata pasa igual, que estan laterales mucho tiempo o incluso con bajadas....... nadie compra........que se pone a subir en plan hijo puta pues todo el mundo a comprar.


----------



## Lego. (24 Feb 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero esto ha pasado historicamente en todo no solo en el oro......... que las casas estan baratas casi regaladas nadie compra, que las casas empiezan a subir a ritmo de 5 millones de pesetas al mes ( esto lo he visto yo ) pues todo el mundo a comprar.......
> 
> En el oro y la plata pasa igual, que estan laterales mucho tiempo o incluso con bajadas....... nadie compra........que se pone a subir en plan hijo puta pues todo el mundo a comprar.



La cultura del pelotazo.


----------



## kikepm (24 Feb 2020)

Estas pendiente de gráficas de velas de 1 minuto!!!

Pero hombre, que esta carrera es una maratón.


----------



## Desconocido (24 Feb 2020)




----------



## FranMen (24 Feb 2020)

Caballero, tampoco he llegado a ese extremo de pensar que se hunda, más bien precavido, quizás demasiado.


----------



## Lego. (24 Feb 2020)

qué lata ¿por qué hay dos hilos? ¿Se pueden unir? 

Y si no se puede, ¿alguno de ellos es el "principal"? Supongo que este con el VII ¿no?


----------



## tristezadeclon (24 Feb 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Todavia acaba en rojo esto, que ha pasado??



el mercado una vez mas demostrando que es soberano y tal, y q no existe manipulación en los metales, son cosas de conspiranoicos zumbados 

la madre q los parió, ni con amenaza de cárcel para un alto cargo de jp morgan dejan de hacerlo, eso debería dejarnos claro q saben q tienen bula pq trabajan para el sistema, de hecho jp morgan es el sistema


----------



## paketazo (24 Feb 2020)

No nos podemos quejar...estamos hablando de oro, no de Bitcoin. La volatilidad en el oro no es buena, entiendo que da gusto mirar día sí y día también y ver subidas del 1%, pero entended que sería demasiado fácil hacerse rico de este modo.

Los derivados tienen que frenar a los largos, sobre todo a los que han entrado en este impulso y se pensaban que se iba a 1800$ del tirón.

Hay que mirar charts de semanal, a nosotros, los del físico, el diario no nos interesa demasiado...hay mucho "ruido"

Vemos el semanal:




Os dejo una teórica proyección alcista calculando dónde podría estar la media de 50 sesiones y la tendencia que traemos, además de este impulso, que veremos como termina en semanal.

Para los que penséis en esperar para comprar, hay que fijarse en las cotas de 1550$ aprox. Y para los más conservadores sobre 1460$ aprox.

No quiero que suceda como la anterior vez que esto subió como si no hubiera un mañana, ojalá se relaje y estemos por aquí un tiempo, por que si seguimos para bingo, luego habrá desbandada que podría reprimir el precio y las ganas durante varios años.

Sea como sea yo no estoy aquí para vender, solo comprar, así que os digo lo de siempre...nunca corráis detrás del precio, es mejor dejar que se escape y verlo desde lo lejos mientras caminamos tranquilos hasta la próxima parada.

Un saludo y un placer. Salud ante todo


----------



## Muttley (24 Feb 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Sin ser para nada un aficionado al análisis técnico:
> Durante todo el mercado asiático (nuestra noche) se creó un suelo diario entorno a los 1660$/oz. Se probó varias veces y aguantó bien.
> Ahora en el mercado europeo desde que abrió Londres, este suelo intradia se ha movido a 1680$, de nuevo se ha intentado perforar sin éxito y se han producido reacción opuesta en cada tentativa a 1685$. Y eso que deben estar metiendo (muchos) papelitos en corto.
> Veremos que pasa cuando abran los usanos.
> Importante mantener este 1660$ asiático hasta final de jornada si se pretende que la suboda sea sólida.



Me autocito.
Aquí estamos a esta hora en la pelea de trincheras de 1660$ tal y como pronostiqué.
Si sube de nuevo por encima aguanta poco y vuelve a perforar o directamente no puede pasar...esto ha sido un espejismo.
Nos va a costar pasar de los 1680$....y no hablo de días.
Si sube y aguanta sin perforar claramente...podemos pensar en esos 1680$.
Este es un momento clave para el cierre semanal.


----------



## kikepm (24 Feb 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> el mercado una vez mas demostrando que es soberano y tal, y q no existe manipulación en los metales, son cosas de conspiranoicos zumbados
> 
> la madre q los parió, ni con amenaza de cárcel para un alto cargo de jp morgan dejan de hacerlo, eso debería dejarnos claro q saben q tienen bula pq trabajan para el sistema, de hecho jp morgan es el sistema



El principal interesado en evitar un colapso bursátil o un rally alcista en el oro es el stablishment monetario. En el primer caso, porque sus políticas se revelarían como erróneas durante las últimas décadas, además de por las motivaciones de índole político, ningún presidente quiere que eso ocurra durante su mandato.

En el segundo caso, una subida importante en el oro supondría una señal clara para los ahorradores de que han estado haciendo el pamemo durante años, comprando vivienda, acciones, bonos, nominados en una moneda que pierde cada vez más contra el aspirante a dinero de calidad (siempre según su apreciación). Pero ante todo porque podría suponer el pistoletazo de salida para el abandono del refugio DÓLAR. Si la gente común empieza a ver el fiat como un dinero de pega, el resultado puede desembocar en una pérdida de confianza acelerada. Por eso la FED inyecta y promueve la manipulación.

En cambio, los bancos comerciales solo están interesados en seguir el juego a la FED en tanto en cuanto se mantengan como socios del gobierno en el expolio monetario, pero su motivación no es de la misma índole que la de las autoridades. JPM puede jugar en los dos lados del juego, ponerse corto o largo con respecto a cualquier activo, por lo que su interés es principalmente ESPECULATIVO, y a su debido momento, el banco central se encontrará solo en su lado del juego.

Las ratas bancarias huirán del barco con vía de agua, y NADA PODRÄ CONTENER EL HUNDIMIENTO.


----------



## esseri (25 Feb 2020)

Oficialmente, en India parece k ya han dado con una fórmula para k la gente afloje su Oro : Mandar tasadores a casa ( y evitarles la verwenza de empeñar joyas familiares ). Desde Septiembre, los préstamos con colateral Oro se han multiplicado por diez...llegando a casi hacerlo por 20 en Enero respecto al Enero anterior.

Encajar las causas de esa proyección disparada en ello , obviando los máximos históricos primero de Septiembre y luego los actuales , no suena muy objetivo...cuando k te suelten mucha más pasta parece un factor de lo más lógico.

En fin...lo k está claro es k la banca está trincando Oro...y sus medios, dando bombo a la maravillosa nueva modalidá.


*India Lender Scores New Funding After Gold-Backed Loans Take Off - BNN Bloomberg*


----------



## esseri (25 Feb 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> El principal interesado en evitar un colapso bursátil o un rally alcista en el oro es el stablishment monetario. En el primer caso, porque sus políticas se revelarían como erróneas durante las últimas décadas, además de por las motivaciones de índole político, ningún presidente quiere que eso ocurra durante su mandato.
> 
> En el segundo caso, una subida importante en el oro supondría una señal clara para los ahorradores de que han estado haciendo el pamemo durante años, comprando vivienda, acciones, bonos, nominados en una moneda que pierde cada vez más contra el aspirante a dinero de calidad (siempre según su apreciación). Pero ante todo porque podría suponer el pistoletazo de salida para el abandono del refugio DÓLAR. Si la gente común empieza a ver el fiat como un dinero de pega, el resultado puede desembocar en una pérdida de confianza acelerada. Por eso la FED inyecta y promueve la manipulación.
> 
> ...



Dos puntos :

- Si el Oro se integra en un sistema de pagos GLOBAL del perfil de los DEG , para biznez intercastas en comodities, etc... las castuzitas locales pueden seguir imprimiendo a discreción. Con la RBU global en el horizonte, k el personal sepa k el fiat es mierda pocos reparos iba a crear de cara a aceptarlo : El fiat patrio serviría para devolver lo entregado a los monopolios k controlen las primeras necesidades del populacho - para enriquecimiento recurrente, cotidiano y asegurado de los agraciados de siempre en la cascada de hamijetes -.

Ké crearía el "dinero de 2 velocidades" ? Pues primero, muertos de jambre solventes para PAGAR servicios básicos...y después k la supervivencia y la prosperidá fuesen marcos ESTANCOS. Es decir, vetar la riqueza a la plebe desde la cuna. Es un planteamiento anti-intrusos de las élites maqueáo ...y a siglos vista. El sueño húmedo de las arcanas sagas castuzas : el descamisáo k nazca con talento, como mucho se forrará en pasta de mierda, de "segunda división" ...y facilmente anulable ( para empezar, haciéndolo asalariado de una corporación k mueva dinero "de primera división" ). Todo un cortafuegos.

- Personalmente, lo de siempre : Mientras no haya una integración OFICIAL del Oro en los sistemas económicos castuzos - el Tier1 de Basilea III , lo fue - las montañas rusas de precio y otros malabares son irrelevantes : La borregada - el ahorro en un mundo hiperendeudado es irrelevante - JAMÁS se enfrentará a una mierda de pasta, por mafiosa y mierdosa k sea, mientras se la den, presten, etc. : La inmensa mayoría de la población mundial no tiene otro modo de acceder al dinero, a ninguna clase de dinero. Esa es la gran diferencia entre las sociedades de hace medio siglo y las actuales...k entonces, los muertos de jambre, simplemente no comían.


edit : Y, finalmente...el DÓLAR hace CON TODO LO DEMÁS lo k se le pone en los wevos...incluído un dinero bueno como el Oro, y en un momento de máxima demanda. El resto de monedas, ya...peleles en sus manos...así k : Realmente hay un frente común FIAT ? Pues cuando menos, más k dudoso.


----------



## esseri (25 Feb 2020)

Ya puede cruzar los dedos todo el sector turístico hezpañó.

El positivo por coronavirus en Tenerife pone en cuarentena a unas 1.000 personas en el hotel H10 Costa Adeje Palace - Canarias Te Quiero


----------



## paketazo (25 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Ya puede cruzar los dedos todo el sector turístico hezpañó.
> 
> El positivo por coronavirus en Tenerife pone en cuarentena a unas 1.000 personas en el hotel H10 Costa Adeje Palace - Canarias Te Quiero



Hay que ir valorando si la cuarentena en un buen hotel merece la pena...supongo que va a gastos pagos por parte del ministerio de sanidad ¿no?

Por que hacer una cuarentena en un hotel me gustaría que me lo explicasen

¿quién será el personal que cubra las teóricas bajas del hotel por potencial contagio?

Dudo que una limpiadora, camarera, cocinero sigan currando como si nada 

¿quién cubre el precio de las habitaciones?

¿y el futuro desgaste para ese hotel y potenciales clientes?,,,yo no iría a ese hotel en un futuro relativamente corto aun que me digan que no hay coronavirus...pongamos de 3 a 6 meses

Ojo con las cuarentenas por que pueden ser peores que el propio virus.


----------



## esseri (25 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Hay que ir valorando si la cuarentena en un buen hotel merece la pena...supongo que va a gastos pagos por parte del ministerio de sanidad ¿no?
> 
> Por que hacer una cuarentena en un hotel me gustaría que me lo explicasen
> 
> ...



Creo k en la noticia decía k los habían inmovilizado para hacerles analisis...y si hay positivos...al hospital.

Por otra parte :
1-Tenerife está en Carnaval . Sin medidas instantáneas, el riesgo de desparrame global en dos semanas es evidente.
2- El optimismo con lo k el servicio de salú cañí puede manejar está pero k muy demás. Un finde cualquiera, las Urgencias en todas las ciudades , por los casos habituales, ya son una puta locura.


----------



## Membroza (25 Feb 2020)

Bueno, no sé si hice genial o no, pero compré 2 onzas ayer a $1.682. Estoy reservando otras dos para cuando haya una bajadita. Veremos lo que nos depara el mercado.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (25 Feb 2020)

En teoría los productos de segunda mano no llevan IVA.

No obstante no entiendo por qué no hay (o yo no encuentro) tiendas online que ofrezcan monedas de plata (filas,maples, etc) como de segunda mano sin IVA, cuando es obvio que tienen que tenerlas porque sí las compran a los particulares sin IVA.

¿Alguien sabe qué pasa con esto o si hay alguna tienda que sí las ofrezca?


----------



## oinoko (25 Feb 2020)

El precio estaba subiendo muy deprisa y ya estaba yo calculando cuando la iban a "hacer".

Lo que le hicieron ayer al precio me recordó mucho a lo que paso el 5 de Septiembre y se llama "desactivación", con ello te recuerdan de vez en cuando que tienen total impunidad para hacer con el precio lo que les de la gana.

Ahora, salvo que el coronavirus marque lo contrario, el precio se mantendrá lateral-bajista 3 meses, y en mayo se podrá comprar a 1600$ la onza. Hasta el verano se acabaron las subidas.

Es curioso que en el 2019, también se rompió la tendencia alcista en la última semana de Febrero y estuvo lateral-bajista hasta junio que empezó a subir de nuevo.

Saludos.



https://invst.ly/pyjqi


----------



## angel220 (25 Feb 2020)

oinoko dijo:


> El precio estaba subiendo muy deprisa y ya estaba yo calculando cuando la iban a "hacer".
> 
> Lo que le hicieron ayer al precio me recordó mucho a lo que paso el 5 de Septiembre y se llama "desactivación", con ello te recuerdan de vez en cuando que tienen total impunidad para hacer con el precio lo que les de la gana.
> 
> ...



Es lo que ahora le llama libre mercado y que el mercado es soberano. Antes tenían otros nombres


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (25 Feb 2020)

oinoko dijo:


> El precio estaba subiendo muy deprisa y ya estaba yo calculando cuando la iban a "hacer".
> 
> Lo que le hicieron ayer al precio me recordó mucho a lo que paso el 5 de Septiembre y se llama "desactivación", con ello te recuerdan de vez en cuando que tienen total impunidad para hacer con el precio lo que les de la gana.
> 
> ...



A ver que también hay mucha gente que considera estos precios insostenibles (ratio oro/petroleo, ratio oro/plata, etc) y aprovecha para vender. De hecho últimamente hay mas oro a la venta en hilo de compraventa del foro.


----------



## oinoko (25 Feb 2020)

Lo peor no es que las bolsas andan mal, lo peor es la *volatilidad* de las bolsas.
Tomando el aumento diario del $VIX de los últimos 30 años del SP500, resulta que ayer fué uno de los 10 días con mayor volatilidad histórica, y a pesar de eso consiguieron que el oro casi acabe en negativo.





Estos picos de volatilidad siempre han marcado el inicio de caidas significativas de las bolsas que se han prolongado en el tiempo muchas semanas o meses.

Hay una diferencia importante con lo que paso en Septiembre:
En septiembre, como hacen siempre, se esperaron a que las bolsas se calmaran despues de la tormenta de agosto, y al primer día de calma le pegaron el hachazo. Ayer le pegaron el hachazo en plena tormenta, lo cual me hace pensar que puede ser una jugada desesperada.

Es posible que esta vez les salga mal?

Un saludo.


----------



## Higadillas (25 Feb 2020)

Brutal el hostion de la plata hoy! Aprovechad para cargar los que aun no lo habeis hecho!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (25 Feb 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Brutal el hostion de la plata hoy! Aprovechad para cargar los que aun no lo habeis hecho!



De momento en las tiendas no se refleja.


----------



## angel220 (25 Feb 2020)

oinoko dijo:


> Lo peor no es que las bolsas andan mal, lo peor es la *volatilidad* de las bolsas.
> Tomando el aumento diario del $VIX de los últimos 30 años del SP500, resulta que ayer fué uno de los 10 días con mayor volatilidad histórica, y a pesar de eso consiguieron que el oro casi acabe en negativo.
> 
> 
> ...



Claro que son medidas desesperadas, están interviniendo a cara descubierta. La vergüenza ya la dejaron atrás hace mucho tiempo, si alguna vez hubo. Solo les saldrá mal si china no tiene todo previsto que seria un tiro en su propio pecho. Como no nos enteramos en nada en la era de la información, solo conjeturar que si el virus lo produjo china, habrán hecho los deberes y saben contra quien se enfrentan y no dan pies si puntada, nadie se mete en esa guerra para perderla, ahora bien si el dolar sale reforzado no creo que haya sido culpa de los chinos el virus, las cosas son muy simples algunas veces. No si tienen mas miedo al coronavirus o al oro, uno derrumba sociedades y el otro sistemas monetarios. Estamos en tiempos difíciles donde no nos enteramos de nada, solo datos los cuales no sabemos tampoco hasta donde están manipulados y hechos incongruentes respecto a esos datos . Somos espectadores de piedra invitados de una obra de teatro que no sabemos el nombre y ni quieren que entendamos, al fin y al cabo solo somos publico no protagonistas. Un saludo

P.D.: ayer les daba pánico que el AU subiera un 2, hoy sin ninguna vergüenza no pasa nada que baje un 2 ( los que ayer ganaron a la baja desde máximos hoy se han vuelto aforrar) quienes pueden ser? publico o protagonistas


----------



## paketazo (25 Feb 2020)

lo del paladio roza lo paranormal...no solo no baja, si no que hace intradías de escándalo.

Y para colmo el platino (su hermanastro), se ha metido hoy una corrida bajista que no levanta cabeza.

Empiezo a pensar que el paladio no es para catalizadores, creo que lo van a exigir al palmarla para poder entrar en el paraíso...una onza de paladio por alma que quiera acceder.

Ya casi triplica al precio del platino, menudo expectáculo.

Quién abriera largo al romper los 1000 con un solo contrato en papel y lo fuera rolando hasta hoy tendría unos 80.000$ de plusvalías con poco más de 2400$ de garantía al abrirlo.


----------



## tristezadeclon (25 Feb 2020)

la plata acaba de perder los 18 $, cae un euro desde máximos ayer a las siete de la tarde

esto es un ataque a muerte, el otro día ya pasaba algo rarísimo con el backwardation, ahora directamente es un ataque a muerte como pocas veces se ha visto

desde máximos de ayer cae casi un 6%, mientras el oro hoy solo cae un 2%, y las bosas cayendo un 3% tanto ayer como hoy, creo q estamos ante algo grande, el petroleo se suma a la fiesta y en unas horas se desploma tb un 3%, el west texas acaba de perder los 50$, son cosas dificilmente explicables, huele a q están preparando algo gordo


----------



## paketazo (25 Feb 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> la plata acaba de perder los 18 $, cae un euro desde máximos ayer a las siete de la tarde
> 
> esto es un ataque a muerte, el otro día ya pasaba algo rarísimo con el backwardation, ahora directamente es un ataque a muerte como pocas veces visto
> 
> desde máximos de ayer cae casi un 6%, mientras el oro hoy solo cae un 2%, y las bosas cayendo un 3% tanto ayer como hoy, creo q estamos ante algo grande, son cosas dificilmente explicables, huele a q están preparando algo gordo



Yo creo que mañana habrá un rebote en V, se han cargado todas las garantías de los que hayan abierto largos estos días, es improbable que esto no sea orquestado para hacer claudicar a los largos del papel, tras haberse cargado a los cortos en la salida de estas semanas.

Tanto en plata como en platino no va a quedar un alma que se atreva a posicionarse alcista.

Llevo años viendo las bolsas y días como el de hoy hay pocos en una década, si acaso una media docena.

La plata no ha hecho valer en absoluto su valor como metal precioso de reserva y el platino menos, y lo del paladio absurdo, ya que es un metal que en teoría subía por el uso industrial, y se supone que a nivel industrial habrá una gran crisis de producción por el parón derivado del virus, y el paladio ni se ha inmutado.

¿ahora la pregunta del millón?

Hay algún motivo lógico no derivado de la manipulación que explique el estancamiento de la plata y el platino frente al oro, o la subida desorbitada del paladio sabiendo que el platino hace lo mismo (según he leído), o que la plata es un metal defensivo en momentos de crisis.

No busquen la lógica señores...busquen el dinero.


----------



## Just (25 Feb 2020)

Usted es un caballero y el otro sólo un pobre hombre poco evolucionado para su edad, por lo que deja ver en sus tag.


----------



## mr nobody (25 Feb 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> la plata acaba de perder los 18 $, cae un euro desde máximos ayer a las siete de la tarde
> 
> esto es un ataque a muerte, el otro día ya pasaba algo rarísimo con el backwardation, ahora directamente es un ataque a muerte como pocas veces visto
> 
> desde máximos de ayer cae casi un 6%, mientras el oro hoy solo cae un 2%, y las bosas cayendo un 3% tanto ayer como hoy, creo q estamos ante algo grande, son cosas dificilmente explicables, huele a q están preparando algo gordo



Huele a masacre de que mucha gente va a perder sus trabajos y los gobiernos no van a cubrir nada. De andate con mucho cuidado si no quieres acabar en la miseria.

Por ejemplo, una cosa de la que no oigo mucho: cuanta gente de la que trabaja se pasa el dia tocandose los huevos en su puesto de trabajo? yo mismo miro atras y he hechado muchas horas de oficina pero realmente productivas ni un 20% de ellas. Todos los que viven del cuento a la puta calle.

Luego en cuanto a productos financieros, lo del juego de las sillas con cualquier cosa que tenga valor y lo del sota, caballo y rey se va a acabar tambien.

Yo apostaria por que que se va a una sociedad en la que los unicos que podran "vivir" seran los que aporten algo valioso o tengan algo de valor: comida de la autentica, trabajo de esfuerzo o manha, metales,... A todos los demas se les tendra "anestesiados" mientras mueren lentamente y sin dejar descendencia. Por ejemplo ya se ollen voces de que a los abueletes se les va a terminar lo de la seguridad social a cierta edad, cosa que cuadra con esto.

Falta por ver que hacen las elites y la castuza, y como encaja todo esto en la ecuacion. En mi oponion intentaran mantener su tinglado de vivo a cuerpo de rey a costa de la plebe y de cubrirse unos a otros, pero todavia no me imagino como sin expulsados de su posicion.

Llamadme paranoico pero yo apostaria a que vamos hacia algo de este estilo....


----------



## mr nobody (25 Feb 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Ni caso caballero...
> 
> Bueno señores creo que después de hoy, después de ver lo que han hecho con los MPs (paladio aparte), queda clarísimo quien tiene el poder por mas coronavirus y su puta madre que salga... y que si tienen que morir, lo harán matando.
> 
> No queda otra que armarse de paciencia...



Parece algo parecido a lo que le hicieron al BTC cuando se puso en $20,000 y la gente se empezaba a interesar en el. Las elites veian peligrar su posicion de privilegio y a trabes de futuros tumbaron el precio y lo "mataron"


----------



## esseri (25 Feb 2020)

No dejes de postear. Es un desequilibrado, un desgraciáo...con su pan y en su mundo se lo coma.

Mira si lo es, k hasta en su tan "necesario" retiro de Rankia , sin espejos corales, sube apenas dos o tres links A LA SEMANA...le sudan la poya el feedback o el debate , no los necesita, sólo sumergirse y obcecarse en su espiral de bilis. K se joda solo, no le dejes molestar. 

Yo quiero leerte, no dejes de escribir, hombre. Párate a pensarlo : te puede importar lo k desbarre un personaje así ?


----------



## Orooo (26 Feb 2020)

Buenos dias Caballero sin espada, dos cosas solamente.

1. No me gustaria nada que abandones el hilo ya que me gusta mucho leerte, tus aportaciones y tu punto de vista sobre el oro e incluso tambien la plata son bastante interesantes, ademas eres uno de los veteranos.

2. Como estas tan seguro de que ha sido Fernando el del tag? Esos tags escritos no se corresponden en nada a la manera de escribir de Fernando. No es por defender a nadie, pero apuesto a que ninguno de esos tags lo ha escrito Fernando.

Un saludo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Feb 2020)

Puedes seguir escribiendo en el hilo oficial del oro que tiene chincheta.......... este hilo ira desapareciendo solo, el otro es el verdadero hilo del oro.

Por cierto ya se sabia que si habia Mad Max habria cosas mas valiosas que el oro como latas de atun o como es el caso ahora mascarillas..........

Yo ademas de oro fui adquiriendo estas mascarillas y ahora podre cambiarlas por onzas, los que estamos metidos en el mercado de las mascarillas sabemos que en caso de pandemia una mascarilla no tiene precio, se le puede poner un precio simbolico de una onza de oro por intentar hacer el bien a una persona, pero en realidad la mascarilla en esa pandemia vale mas que las mismas onzas.........

Tengo unidades limitadas y me encantara poder ayudar a alguno de vosotros a sobrevivir al bicharraco.


----------



## Berciano230 (26 Feb 2020)

De nada va valer tu oro en el sitio al q vas.. tu ya tienes el bicho


----------



## paco908 (26 Feb 2020)

Buenos días.
No sobra nadie si los que están son los que aportan con conocimientos y argumentos. El resto es perder el tiempo (lo tenemos limitado).
Una pena perder el tiempo en ver quien la tiene más .....
Gracias por aportar. Saludos


----------



## Silver94 (26 Feb 2020)

Lin chao dijo:


> De momento en las tiendas no se refleja.



Un día después, tampoco se refleja... cuando sube se dan más prisa en ajustar los precios eh?


----------



## JohnGalt (26 Feb 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Puedes seguir escribiendo en el hilo oficial del oro que tiene chincheta.......... este hilo ira desapareciendo solo, el otro es el verdadero hilo del oro.
> 
> Por cierto ya se sabia que si habia Mad Max habria cosas mas valiosas que el oro como latas de atun o como es el caso ahora mascarillas..........
> 
> ...



Las mascarillas son el timo de la estampita. Si me ofreces una onza por mascarilla, te vendo todas las que tengo.


----------



## cacho_perro (26 Feb 2020)

Je, sobre todo cuando se ha demostrado que se transmite el virus también por los ojos.... Coño, si se han infectado médicos con mascarillas y guantes...

Me voy a hacer con un cargamento de gafas de ski que seguro que lo peto, nos ha jodio macho... 

Un saludete 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Feb 2020)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Las mascarillas son el timo de la estampita. Si me ofreces una onza por mascarilla, te vendo todas las que tengo.



Ponlas en el apartado de compra venta como he hecho yo, veras como empiezan a llegarnos ofertas.........


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Feb 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Je, sobre todo cuando se ha demostrado que se transmite el virus también por los ojos.... Coño, si se han infectado médicos con mascarillas y guantes...
> 
> Me voy a hacer con un cargamento de gafas de ski que seguro que lo peto, nos ha jodio macho...
> 
> ...



Aqui en españa la gente todabia no se ha enterado de que tambien entra por los ojos, gafas todabia hay, lo que ya no queda nada son mascarillas.


----------



## paketazo (26 Feb 2020)

No sé si los burbujeros van en serio o es todo una coña.

Que si mascarillas, que si nada de volar, que si víveres para 2 meses, que si cuarentenas por pueblos y ciudades...

Esto es un hilo dedicado al oro, y considero que quién invierte en este metal, sabe en que mundo vive.

No somos adivinos, pero creo que sí somos gente que debería marcar un poco la diferencia.

Os juro que esto parece tele5, las páginas llenas de estupideces relacionadas con el fin del mundo, virus, guerras bacteriológicas...pero aquí , espero que entendamos que todo se basa en manipulación mediática para demostrar la capacidad de movilizar masas ¿está claro, no?

Las bolsas tenían que caer sí o sí, los indicadores ya estaban avisando desde octubre más o menos, luego,... ¿cuanto llevábamos con el tira y afloja USA China por el tema arancelario...casi un año, no?

De propina, este año hacia finales hay elecciones en USA...también tenemos la más que mencionada guerra comercial de divisas ...

¿qué se acaba el mundo?... claro que se acabará, pero ya os aseguro que todos nosotros llevaremos criando malvas muchos milenios cuando suceda.

Tenéis que centraros, todo esto me traslada a mis épocas operando 24h con derivados, dónde miraba gráficas de un minuto, al tiempo que leía toda la prensa USA en tiempo real que tenía a mano buscando información que pudiera convertir en dinero...al final, todo eso me sirvió para darme cuenta de como un ser humano puede perder la perspectiva de la realidad...y eso es lo que veo.

Que nos infectamos con corona virus...bien, pues es lo que hay...ahora os diré algo...¿y si en vez de corona virus le hubieran llamado gripe del 2020?

Estaríamos haciendo vida normal, tomando nuestro café, y leyendo en la prensa quizá algo así : "este 2020 la gripe viene con más fuerza de lo habitual, precaución a los inmunodeprimidos, y ancianos sobre todo"

Cerraríamos el periódico y a los cinco minutos noticia olvidada.

Recuerdo el ostión de las subprime, y la gente en foros vaticinando el fin del mundo, la terminación de una era, la quiebra del sistema...o miro más atrás y recuerdo en la calle hablando con colegas el crash de las ".com" y como se pensaba que todo aquello arrasaría la tecnología y nos devolvería al siglo XIX


Coherencia, que cada uno saque sus conclusiones, buenas son, pero no veáis fantasmas, sobre todo esos fantasmas que os invitan a obrar de un modo diferente a vuestra lógica. Siempre leo por aquí gente con la que no dudaría en conversar horas si las tuviera, pero estos días me parece que mejor conversar con la parienta...

Por cierto, creo que no es de recibo que critiquemos a @fernandojcg , sobre todo no estando él por aquí, creo que ensuciar el foro con "chismes" cuando el propio Fernando lo abandonó para evitarlos y relajar el ambiente es una falta de respeto. Yo os respeto a todos, pero no perdamos el tiempo con niñerias que no están a la altura de todos nosotros por favor.

El oro ya debería haber bajado al menos a la zona de 1620$ y sigue aguantando...interesante.

Plata y Platino al guano...parece que no son valor reserva ya...o al menos de momento el mercado no lo considera de este modo.

Gracias por aportar y un saludo


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Feb 2020)

Añado a todo lo que acaba de postear Paketazo, que está muy bien dicho, que no leáis los tags si tan en serio os los tomáis, cualquiera puede meter cizaña solo para pasar el rato.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Feb 2020)

Lo del virus es un cuento.
Se está exagerando siguiendo directrices.
Muere mas gente de gripe.
Eso no quita para que cada uno tome precauciones en su día a día.

Manetas de puertas y todos los sitios donde la gente pone las manos están llenos de bacterias y demás.
Higiene y sentido común.
Una vez leí un estudio que hicieron en bares y locales, analizando los platitos que sirven en plan tapa con cacahuetes... tenían de todo, empezando por bacterias fecales.
Es lo que hay....
Yo he trabajado en muchas cosas, una de ellas en plantas de producción de empresa nacional que vende productos alimenticios y ni diré más.
Carnet de manipulación de alimentos, cursillos y sentido común....
Lavabos con sensores y botones de pie para que no tengas que tocar los grifos...
Pues la gente salía de hacer sus necesidades y no se lavaba las manos.
Cuando se hace por norma al final alguien se da cuenta. Podría contar más de bares... pero ya cada uno puede pensar.

Por cierto algo de lo que aquí se habla bastante. El dinero fiat.
Es mierda literal.
Trabajé de taxista y cuando me lavaba las manos, salía el agua negra. Una pasada. Por tocar monedas y billetes...
Así que... ya sabéis.. fuera fiat.


----------



## XXavier (26 Feb 2020)

Solo un comentario en cuanto a la plata y el platino: son metales con importante demanda industrial. Con la debilidad de China debido a la epidemia, y el efecto inducido en las cadenas de suministro, la demanda ha cedido, y con ella, los precios. Lo mismo ha pasado con el cobre...


----------



## Erzam (26 Feb 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lo del virus es un cuento.
> Se está exagerando siguiendo directrices.
> Muere mas gente de gripe.
> Eso no quita para que cada uno tome precauciones en su día a día.
> ...



Mi mujer trabaja en Sanidad y dice que hay quien utiliza los mismos guantes TODO el dia.
Yo le digo que es una exagerada, ya que ella está en quirófanos, pero lo que me cuenta es para echarse las manos a la cabeza.

Y si, también dice que se mueren muchos más con la gripe común.


----------



## Silver94 (26 Feb 2020)

XXavier dijo:


> Solo un comentario en cuanto a la plata y el platino: son metales con importante demanda industrial. Con la debilidad de China debido a la epidemia, y el efecto inducido en las cadenas de suministro, la demanda ha cedido, y con ella, los precios. Lo mismo ha pasado con el cobre...



Correcto, parece que a la plata le ha pesado más el valor industrial, que como valor seguro. Habrá que ver como evoluciona su precio.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Feb 2020)

Sobre los tags, solo puede haber 15.
Los puede crear cualquiera.
Pero sólo los puede borrar el creador del hilo.
Una vez que hay 15. Sólo si el creador borra uno, se crea el hueco para poner otro.

Recuerdo que ya hice algún comentario sobre no utilizar los tags para eso y sobre mantener el respeto en general. Que creo que todos pensamos así. Los insultos mejor para los capullos que nos saquean.

De todas formas, Caballero sin espada no ha dicho que vaya a dejar de participar, sino que lo haría en el otro hilo.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Feb 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Mi mujer trabaja en Sanidad y dice que hay quien utiliza los mismos guantes TODO el dia.
> Yo le digo que es una exagerada, ya que ella está en quirófanos, pero lo que me cuenta es para echarse las manos a la cabeza.
> 
> Y si, también dice que se mueren muchos más con la gripe común.



Así es, se ponen los guantes... y puede parecer a simple vista que están tomando medidas correctas.....
Pero NO.... porque lo que hacen es aplicar mal los protocolos.... y al final se protegen a sí mismos con los guantes.... pero no a los pacientes.... ya que con el guante tocan una puerta, un paciente, y cualquier otro utensilio o equipo.

La misma contaminación en otros trabajos... especialmente donde tocan dinero y alimentos constantemente.


----------



## nekcab (26 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> "...
> 
> De propina, este año hacia finales hay elecciones en USA...también tenemos la más que mencionada guerra comercial de divisas ...
> 
> ..."



Y si el oro ha pegado ese subidón desde Diciembre... ¿cómo ves el impacto de las elecciones con el oro?


----------



## paketazo (26 Feb 2020)

nekcab dijo:


> Y si el oro ha pegado ese subidón desde Diciembre... ¿cómo ves el impacto de las elecciones con el oro?



Recuerdo hace ya más de un año cuando pronostique para mediados del año pasado máximos en el oro, admití mi owned sobre el mes de septiembre, pues mis perspectivas habían fallado, y estaba en tendencia, pero lejos de lo que yo había pronosticado.

Hoy me preguntas que puede pasar con el oro y esas elecciones "mundiales"... bueno, aquí veo que si los poderes quieren que Trump permanezca en el cargo, van a tener que dar una sensación de placidez económica que haga que la masa social comulgue con sus programas.

¿cómo?

Pues precisamos una bolsa estable cerca de máximos, a estos precios actuales nos vale (-10% de ellos), por otra parte necesitamos más, eso al pueblo USA y sus grandes fortunas les parece bien, pero se necesitan promesa como que el dólar siga siendo la moneda de referencia por encima del resto.

Los tipos no pueden bajar, han que quedarse por aquí, pero claro, eso conlleva un trasvase de divisas a $, que quizá lo fortalezca de más, y aquí habría que intervenir.

Si el dólar sigue rompiendo divisas y el oro rompiendo al dólar habrá un problema de percepción, y eso perjudica la política de Trump dónde "América first" podría convertirse en "gold first" o "in gold we trust"

Dicho esto, si quieren que Trump gane tendremos al oro colocado por estas cotas o un 10% más abajo...cuanto más abajo mejor. Tendremos bolsas en máximos, y bonos con un interés aceptable (la deuda USA ha de ser referente de buena inversión)

Si quieren a Trump fuera, pues todo lo contrario, bolsas abajo, oro arriba, tipos abajo.

Dicho esto, aclaro que si las bolsas caen de verdad (-20%-40%), el oro romperá los 2000$ ,

¿habrá una tendencia de bolsa bajista en estos próximos meses años?

Es difícil de decir, sobre todo con las inyecciones monetarias que hay en la palestra...recordemos que las inyecciones del resto de bancos centrales (China, Japón, Europa...) acaban mayoritariamente de modo indirecto en la bolsa americana, así que la retroalimentación de momento debería de seguir.

A mi el oro por encima de 1600$ me vale, y sobre todo me ayuda a conciliar mejor el sueño, pero el oro a 1200$ nos vendría mejor a todos....creedme.


----------



## esseri (26 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Por cierto, creo que no es de recibo que critiquemos a @fernandojcg , sobre todo no estando él por aquí, creo que ensuciar el foro con "chismes" cuando el propio Fernando lo abandonó para evitarlos y relajar el ambiente es una falta de respeto. Yo os respeto a todos, pero no perdamos el tiempo con niñerias que no están a la altura de todos nosotros por favor.



Si lo dices 20 veces , quedará como realidá oficial. Ánimo, te queda docena y media.

El enfermo se largó del foro tras insultar y censurar a dos foreros porque para leer ciencia ficción...prefería leer a Asimov. Relee el capítulo y mira a quién se le va la pinza con insultos INFUMABLES k tú quieres maquillar. Si ahora quieres limpiarle el ojete k él no sabe solo ( y sí sabría un crío de 6 años ) ...cosa suya, chismoso. Por cierto..."no estando él por aquí" ? Que te crees , k posteas en Barrio Sésamo, hamijo paketazo ?

Pero tú en ké película has visto tú k el mierdoso éste "dejó en foro para evitar chismes y relajar el ambiente" ?  Ayyyy...panfleterilloooo... Las Tags las borra el fulano y sube otras ( ésto , no queda otra, a discreción del lector...pero conociendo al piráo, cualquiera lo ve Y LO EXPONE ) . Para empezar y en lo k ni siquiera puedes maquillar, discrimina quién debe ser insultado el 100% del tiempo en el hilo, cuestión por la k ya le han llamado la atención ( también se la llamaron por "el prusés" rebolusionari, recuerdas? Varios foreros históricos , de años en el hilo , le pidieron POR FAVOR k cortase el panfleteo DEL K ÉL MISMO hizo tema central del hilo - el perseguido por el CNI anti-Podemos, otro desparrame mental - y ni puto caso les hizo : Sabes ké hizo ? "Largarse" de puntillas cuando el hilo , como era normal, se hizo mierda infumable y "volver" PARA CERRARLO "porke le habían contactáo por el mal ambiente" y Frisch, un forero culto , correcto Y HONESTO al k él calentó la cabeza y dejó a fregar SU mierda se la zampara entera mientras él, cucharachita lianta y cobarde premium k había liáo la manta ,se iba de rositas, Iwal k ahora .

A los multis k aparecen por generación espontánea no hay más k pipearles una docena de mensajes y ver para ké aparecen y cuándo...tienes bastantes foreros k le tienen visto el plumero hace siglos...en el hilo están sus posts...mueve el culo y lee antes de chismorrear y sembrar cizaña...no engañas a nahide. De cualquier modo, tú estás a lo k estás ...así k si al menos ni abres la puta boca por la retahíla de foreros insultados y/o censurados en el hilo - tienes dos perfectamente aprovechables k se han largáo en una semana - ahórrate alusiones panfleteras y tendenciosas a faltas de respeto.

Así k lo dicho, "tío elegante" : Si te haces el longuis cuando dan por culo a foreros sin comerlo ni beberlo y otros nos quedamos sin leerlos...al menos, ten la decencia de ahorrarte invenciones y chismes. Los tuyos. Por el equilibrio cósmico y todo éso. Todo más fluído asínnn. 


p.d. por cierto, del montaje del kolonavilus ya se ha posteado hasta la extenuación en el hilo. Tú llamabas al enfermo para k aportara "vidilla" al respecto. Aclárate, hombre. 

En fin...menos mierda gratuíta y menos chismes interesados ...y tengamos la fiesta en paz.

( y aprovecho espacio OXTÓPIC para link ) *Lufthansa ofrece vacaciones (sin sueldo) y deja de contratar personal para amortiguar el impacto del coronavirus en sus resultados*


----------



## Just (26 Feb 2020)

paco908 dijo:


> Buenos días.
> No sobra nadie si los que están son los que aportan con conocimientos y argumentos. El resto es perder el tiempo (lo tenemos limitado).
> Una pena perder el tiempo en ver quien la tiene más .....
> Gracias por aportar. Saludos



No puedo estar de acuerdo contigo esta vez, paketazo. Hay que ser coherente y pedir en público orden a todos sin defender siempre a Fernando (también AgAu), que por cierto no está difunto e intentó pedir perdón al estilo Plácido Domingo este mismo sábado.


----------



## Arbeyna (26 Feb 2020)

Tiempo hacía que no entraba por el foro. Por lo que veo están los ánimos como los metales. Me alegra ver que algunas caras "viejas" siguen por aquí.

Saludos


----------



## esseri (26 Feb 2020)

Tochaco, pero jugoso.

Gold Minsky Moment Coming :: The Market Oracle ::


----------



## grom (26 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> No sé si los burbujeros van en serio o es todo una coña.
> 
> Que si mascarillas, que si nada de volar, que si víveres para 2 meses, que si cuarentenas por pueblos y ciudades...
> 
> ...



Pronto sabremos por propia experiencia si es una gripe o algo mas.

Sea lo que sea, de lo que no cabe duda es que hay algo muy raro en todo esto. Nadie pone en cuarentena ciudades enteras por una gripe. 
Algo de lo que nos cuentan es mentira.

Puede ser que sea bastante más que una gripe. O puede que se este usando como excusa para un movimiento de otra indole, economico, financiero, militar incluso, dependiendo de donde haya salido el virus.

En cualquier caso, tiempos interesantes.


----------



## esseri (26 Feb 2020)

Estímulo "excepcional" ante el coronavirus: Hong Kong da 1.180 euros a cada ciudadano


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Estímulo "excepcional" ante el coronavirus: Hong Kong da 1.180 euros a cada ciudadano






Buscaba la de Homer Simpson... Pero salió también está.


----------



## paketazo (26 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Estímulo "excepcional" ante el coronavirus: Hong Kong da 1.180 euros a cada ciudadano



interesante ... ¿podría ser esto que vemos aquí un reflejo de lo que el futuro le depara a la sociedad?

Cuando se cuestionan temas como rentas básicas, o pagas a perpetuidad para excluidos laborales por el motivo que sea, a la mayoría no nos entra en la cabeza que se pueda regalar dinero de un modo masivo, sin embargo noticias como esta dejan claro que sí se puede.

Jamás ha habido tanto dinero "gratuito" en nuestro país como hoy en día, pongo lo de gratuito por que no es del todo cierto, pero si en gran parte.

¿quién no conoce a algún espabilado que lleva meses de baja por una "lumbalgia"?

¿o quien no ha visto subvencionar cosas absurdas como simposios, encuentros y jornadas de todo tipo forma o color?

Pero bueno, el déficit y la deuda es lo que tiene...que hace felices a "todos", y en todo momento.

Por aquí el helicóptero seguirá sacudiendo sacos con dinero sobre los mismos de siempre, y el resto, pues a contar los días que faltan para jubilarse, cobrar una paga, o criar malvas...ya que visto el panorama pocas ilusiones rezuma el horizonte cuando de materia económica hablamos en este país.

De todos modos...no se a vosotros, pero a mi, 1.180€ no me solucionarían demasiado, si acaso con un poquito más, quedaría justo justo, para lo que tengo que pagar de impuestos al mes, así que lo comido por lo servido.

Os adjunto un chart semana de la plata dónde parece que se empieza a ver un dibujo curioso:




Da la impresión de que si las bolsas se estabilizan, y van recuperando terreno, se podría dar de nuevo un lateral en la plata como el vivido en el 2017/18 que la mantuvo entre 15,5$ y 18$... lo que es evidente es que o se rompen los 20 claramente o aquí no ha pasado nada.

Por cierto, el día que se rompan entro en plata papel, por que me da que no parará de subir en una buena temporada...pero claro, igual cuando suceda esto ya no ando por aquí...

Buenas tardes a todos...menos a uno..., es coña...buenas tardes a todos.


----------



## esseri (26 Feb 2020)

El presente, @paketazo. Dinero de 2 velocidades. El gratix, k mantenga en pie los monopolios de la Castuza ( en sectores de primera necesidá , k es lo k los muertitos de jambre van a tener cubierto ) y el de sus tratos ( estancos a la plebe global ).

La madre del cordero...a ver ké tienen pensado para k los goldbugs aflojen "er weno".

No me extrañaría k en el telediario los pusieran como los culpables de k no haya medicamentos yankees para los niños con cáncer.

Palomitax.


----------



## Jake el perro (27 Feb 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Puedes seguir escribiendo en el hilo oficial del oro que tiene chincheta.......... este hilo ira desapareciendo solo, el otro es el verdadero hilo del oro.



¿ Es este ?

Evolución del precio del oro


----------



## Dylan Thomas (27 Feb 2020)

Eso significa que cuando pase esto del virus el precio volverá a bajar????


----------



## Silver94 (27 Feb 2020)

Sólo pasa muy de puntillas por el tema del oro, pero parece que el oro empieza a aparecer en los medios mainstream. ¿Otra señal?


----------



## Dylan Thomas (27 Feb 2020)

Eso pienso yo. Cuando hace unos meses se hablaba por aquí del petardazo fiat y del oro, el coronavirus ni existía.


----------



## paketazo (27 Feb 2020)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> Eso pienso yo. Cuando hace unos meses se hablaba por aquí del petardazo fiat y del oro, el coronavirus ni existía.



Exacto, la tendencia crea las noticias, no al revés como pensamos casi todos.

Cuando un chart sube o baja, siempre aparecen noticias como en este caso que se asocia el virus con la subida del oro, cuando esta ya se había iniciado hacía meses.

¿al solucionarse lo del virus bajará?

Pues si hubiera subido por eso, pues sí, pero como ese no es el motivo de la subida, solo será una justificación absurda...

Pongámoslo de otro modo, ¿acaso si el virus se extiende y la palma la mitad de la población esto haría subir más al oro?

Por cierto, el oro ha bajado un peldaño de 60$ desde el máximo y parece que quiere seguir tirando.

Como nos haga un paladio 2.0 nos vamos a hacer caquita suelta.

un saludo y buen día.


----------



## esseri (27 Feb 2020)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> Eso significa que cuando pase esto del virus el precio volverá a bajar????



Bom dia

Pues si llamases a TeleOnza y te apareciese un waka motero en 10 minutos, sep...

Pero no es el caso. Y recuerda : Ahorrar en Oro, la sensación de un novato viendo brillar 50 pesados pesacos mexicanos en su mano y oyendo su música con la punta de un boli, acostumbrarte a eludir cháchara mediática en verso del trillón de estafadores de la cascada fiat...a cambio de ver gráficos DE DECENIOS, inexorables, pum,pum,pum... Es A-DIC-TI-VO.

Muchos de los nuevos k están entrando, de los k veían la reliquia bárbara como una batallita madmaxista, como muchos de nosotros hace 10 años... SE ENGANCHARÁN

Y éso no es agua del grifo.


----------



## paketazo (27 Feb 2020)

@esseri ayer me acordé de ti.

Estuve haciendo pruebas con una empresa que tokeniza oro y trasteé un poco con su aplicación.

Parece lo más serio que hay para el ciudadano de a pié...sedes en Singapur y USA, te venden oro tokenizado o te tokenizan el que tu les mandes...físicamente está en Londres (el oro)

Va con la cadena de ETH, y da la opción de liquidez casi inmediata...la compra real tarda varias horas.

Si esto se implementa y la gente lo toma en serio, ya tenemos la opción de pagar el pan usando oro.

Un saludo


----------



## esseri (27 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> @esseri ayer me acordé de ti.



Y te lavaste la boca con jabón Lagarto ? A ver si vas a bordar esta vida con los trades certeros...y ganarte el infierno en la otra por esa boquita ( además, con lo k se dejaron tus viejos en los Escolapios ) 

Lo de insistir en el cariz de "patrón Oro interactivo" - a elección y ejecución de cada cualo - no era cháchara gratuíta...y puede ser un detonante , a su nivel, pero importante, otro - buen - ladrillo en el muro...y es el primer aporte lógico de la blockchain en su reinterpretación de la custodia clásica y supervisión transparente para con el metal. Tú además sabes cómo rulan las tarjetas con las cryptos...pierden el ojal son sus pasarelas de pago y sus comisioncitas.

Lo mismo con k se daba la brasa en BTC hace años ( "pagas en crypto y el tendero...ni se entera !" ) ...aplicado al metal, un mercáo reducidísimo al k lo único k le faltaba era un HODL no diré, hoy por hoy, masivo...pero "significativo". Y por cierto...de lo más "konzetual" y pedagógico - respecto a sí mismo y al podrido fiat - en cuanto se use cotidianamente.

En fin...yo no pondría una carreta en cryptoGold...pero unos cientos a inicio de mes pa´tabaco ...ni tan mal. Militancia interactiva.

p.d. ayer leí k la empresa rusa multimetalera aquella "hamija" de Putin ) Noier o alho así se llamaba ) ya anda presentando su HyperLedger con todo tipo de manjares ) paladios estelares, Rodios, Oro, etc ) ...creo k era en Uropa. SI pillo un rato y lo encuentro lo subo haluego.


----------



## paketazo (27 Feb 2020)

De momento no soy 100% crédulo al respecto, pero poder mantener tu oro en una wallet al tiempo que lo usas para pagar en el supermercado, o lo trasformas en BTC o en Fiat, no es mala idea.

Pero ojo, esto podría finalmente dar una estocada a BTC, y creo que sabemos por que, ¿no?

Si BTC es el oro 2.0 y el oro 2.1 es el oro tokenizado, que podemos mover a la velocidad de la luz entre fronteras, ¿para que BTC?

Evidentemente no es todo la panacea.

A pesar de estar todo bien planteado, aquí hay que tener varias cosas en cuenta...y la primera y más relevante...el oro no está en mi bolsillo, aun que sí las claves de la cadena que como contrato legítimo dice que sí poseo ese oro.

La otra desventaja el país en el que vivimos, ya que esto no se implementará y dará a conocer hasta que lleven en USA o Asia diez años usándolo.

De todos modos, BTC tiene la ventaja de que no hay nada tangible o palpable, pero eso a su vez puede representar una desventaja.

Dicho esto a los seguidores de este foro que les parecería mejor si hubiera estas tres opciones de pagar el pan

¿oro tokenizado?

¿BTC?

¿Fiat electrónico?

Un saludo y buen día.


----------



## esseri (27 Feb 2020)

@paketazo

Es k el "enemigo" inicial de ese producto no es el Oro. Ni BTC - aunke como dices, el segundo pueda verse afectado -De hecho, en el caso del Oro es un aliado evidente. Digamos k, sin anular el riesgo de contraparte y definiéndolo muy simplemente, es Oro "notarial". Y a ver, alguien se caga por la pata pabajo porke k su casa sea suya dependa de un notario ? La Perth Mint y el gobierno autraliano tienen menos entidad y caché k un notario de barrio en Cuenca ?...porke una comunidá de bienes insolvente entre dos scamers de Walestrí o Bahamas k monten un ETF, no son.

En la conversa previa a toda la ida de olla de la ciencia ficción y todo éso, teníamos dos fulanos defendiendo, uno, el metal Físico...y otro - Kike - el BTC en sus apreciaciones. Y despreciaban el modelo de oro tokenizado como "mal sucedáneo" de ambos. Perspectiva distorsionada , en ambos casos, del maximalista medio - y su visión sesgada -.

Pero, como le digo siempre al Mojón de los kojonex, no todo el puto universo se define respecto a tus claves privadas - o el Oro en tu jardín - hay planteamientos k defienden su propia idisosincrasia y tienen su propio peso, joder. SU propia personalidá , para bien y mal, definida. ( ejemplo en crypto : Las menospreciadas utilities...k NO SON DINERO , sino SERVICIOS TOKENIZADOS - otro tipo de ACTIVOS - ...por lo k NO COMPITEN CON BTC , porke sencillamente no tienen nada k ver ...ni scam ni poyas - fud demasiado facilón -).

El enemigo del Oro tokenizado...son los ETF ETC y todo esa papelada de mierda ( el fiat del metal ) k la gente usa para optimizar , con su velocidá manejabilidá, etc . sus trapitxeos con el Metal. SI la pasta k meto a Metal conlleva un compromiso de petición al mercado ( es decir, compra y custodia ) ...kojonex, pues mejor ! Aunque no sea un holder...influyo en un mercado donde redimirlo en fiat , como es el caso actual, no pinta nada. O sea...reduzco el supply y juego con la ESCASEZ - un factor especulativo ELEMENTAL - de un activo de MI propiedá - k, en su momento, crbraré según me apetezca , en metal O NO - . EL Oro tokenizado, hasta k no exijas su pago en físico, es un AGENTE DIRECTO del mercado...y es un sucedáneo MEJORADO del Oro papel, no del Oro físico. Al k más le toca los kojonex y hasta lo despoja de sentido ...es al primero.

Ké puto sentido tiene a partir de ahora entrar en Oro papel...cuando con Oro-ORO puedes jugar la misma partida por velocidá, etc ? Pues ninguno, salvo intentar hundir el precio ( si tu compra implica una compra de físico, el truco ya no valdría para dumpearlo)...así k...k le echen WEVOS - y fiat infinito al "bujero" - si quieren ahora.


----------



## Lego. (27 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> De momento no soy 100% crédulo al respecto, pero poder mantener tu oro en una wallet al tiempo que lo usas para pagar en el supermercado, o lo trasformas en BTC o en Fiat, no es mala idea.
> 
> Pero ojo, esto podría finalmente dar una estocada a BTC, y creo que sabemos por que, ¿no?
> 
> ...



Igual tener unas onzas "tokenizadas", a modo de monedero electrónico puede estar bien, si es que el sistema lo permite (cosa que dudo).

Pero eso, la calderilla. El grueso de tu ahorro en MP debe estar en tu poder o estás en las mismas que los que tienen oro papel.


----------



## paketazo (27 Feb 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> Igual tener unas onzas "tokenizadas", a modo de monedero electrónico puede estar bien, si es que el sistema lo permite (cosa que dudo).
> 
> Pero eso, la calderilla. El grueso de tu ahorro en MP debe estar en tu poder o estás en las mismas que los que tienen oro papel.



Esto va más allá. Puedes incluso pillar 1 soberano y meterlo en tu móvil tokenizándolo para pagar el pan a precio spot cuando lo desees, sin ir al compro oro a que te timen.

Hay que ir abriendo la mente... Estamos en el año 0 de un futuro con algo más de sentido económico.

Yo lo estoy probando, y os lo iré comentando para que lo valoremos.


----------



## esseri (27 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Esto va más allá. Puedes incluso pillar 1 soberano y meterlo en tu móvil tokenizándolo para pagar el pan a precio spot cuando lo desees, sin ir al compro oro a que te timen.
> 
> Hay que ir abriendo la mente... Estamos en el año 0 de un futuro con algo más de sentido económico.
> 
> Yo lo estoy probando, y os lo iré comentando para que lo valoremos.



Y, no lo olvides : A fin de mes - por claro ejemplo, lo k va de este 2020 - ...lo mismo tienes para pilinguis y farlopa de gratix...k esos días 30 sin para un puto café en el bar del barrio son de lo más deprimentes...o vamos, para invitar a la txati a una cena romanticona , los más clásicos. EN fin, a lo k importa : COÑOMÍA AUSTRIACA PARA DUMMIES.

Llegado a éso, la siguientes pantalla es : Y ese consciente colectivo...cómo lo paras, maifrén ?

Y ej ke..."El konzéto es el konzéto"...  Mete haluego el vino en la garrafa, mete...


----------



## mr nobody (27 Feb 2020)

Entonces el "compro oro" de turno que tenga sus 4 lingotes en el almacen los tokeniza y de golpe y porrazo se ha convertido en un banco? Las nuevas "cajas de ahorro" ahora pasan a llamarse "compro oro"?


----------



## paketazo (27 Feb 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Entonces el "compro oro" de turno que tenga sus 4 lingotes en el almacen los tokeniza y de golpe y porrazo se ha convertido en un banco? Las nuevas "cajas de ahorro" ahora pasan a llamarse "compro oro"?



No es tan sencillo, pero más o menos sí. Cualquiera con oro podría toquenizarlo si dispone de los medios.

Es como ir al notario y hacer una escritura de posesión de oro, solo que no tienes nombre ni apellido, solo unas claves que puedes transferir entre terceros. Y todo informatizado y descentralizado, también lo hay centralizado, pues el oro ha de estar en un lugar físico.

La idea puede ir cuajando, pero hay que probarlo e ir valorando... Los problemas surgen cuando empezamos a saber, y no antes.

Un saludo


----------



## esseri (27 Feb 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Entonces el "compro oro" de turno que tenga sus 4 lingotes en el almacen los tokeniza y de golpe y porrazo se ha convertido en un banco? Las nuevas "cajas de ahorro" ahora pasan a llamarse "compro oro"?



Ni te haría falta complicarte.

Te acoges al producto de la Perth Mint...y , a quien no sepa entrar en un exchange, le das sus claves privadas y listo. ( operativa k ya te muestra el recorrido de esos "banquitos" ó "agentes delegados" , k es = 0 ... hasta k el particular de turno entre en un exchange y lo haga él mismo ).

En este tipo de productos ya comentamops k haría falta constatar dos cosas : Costes de custodia...y de retirada ( y optimización de esa operativa ). Pero vamos, k si la Perth Mint pilla en las antípodas...poco falta para k veamos la alternativa Uropeda, por ejemplo.


@paketazo Claves privadas...y un KYC de kojonex ( Kucoin, k ayer se anunciaba como exchange operativo pero no movía la chapa, tiene, el KYC previo de rigor , específico para la chapa -Jibrel Network, en Dubai, te exigía hace ya casi dos años , además de pasaporte etc, vídeo grabado y la de diox ).

En cmc no hay datos de movimiento de la chapa en Kucoin


----------



## mr nobody (27 Feb 2020)

Suena muy utopico lo de tener oro en fisico, meterle un exchange encima y empezar a trincar. Vamos que en menos de una semana te lo tengo to montao con plan de marketing incluido....

Que asi es como "los grandes" lo hacen pero de seguro que cuando vayas a intentarlo hacer tu la castuza poco menos que te metera en la carcel pa evitar que te lleves una parte del pastel.


----------



## esseri (27 Feb 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Suena muy utopico lo de tener oro en fisico, meterle un exchange encima y empezar a trincar. Vamos que en menos de una semana te lo tengo to montao con plan de marketing incluido....
> 
> Que asi es como "los grandes" lo hacen pero de seguro que cuando vayas a intentarlo hacer tu la castuza poco menos que te metera en la carcel pa evitar que te lleves una parte del pastel.



K no hombre, k no es el modelo.

Es precisamente la SOLVENCIA de un actor de enjundia lo k da caché al invento. Le darías diez mil pavos a Manolito el del quinto aunque se montase un exchange?


----------



## esseri (27 Feb 2020)

El link que comentaba - por cierto, leo k otra anunciada , sin comentar crypto u operativa blockchain , pero B2C tutelada por Microsoft - . No vamos a dar abasto...toda la panfletada pr-Oro k comentábamos los últimos meses va pillando forma : Pinta asalto al sector y k van a sacar hasta galletas de Oro ( de chocolatinas ya subí un link ).

Atomyze Launches Industrial Asset Tokenization Platform
S&P Global Platts launches new platform to help digitise commodity markets -


----------



## esseri (27 Feb 2020)

Recapitulemos el panfleto 2019 :

- Recesión terrorífica...K ÉSTA VEZ; SÍ VIENE...y lejos de eufemismos, nos la comunican a bombo y platillo.
-El Horo MOLA y no debe faltar en ningún portfolio.
- Iwalmente, previsiones de bullrun en el metal desde la castuza fiat más top del globo.
- Entrar en Walestrí , como meterse a funambulista en el piso 86. ( ya está bajando/acojonando )
- Volcada a machete en las Repos ( QE...pero no QE)
- Rentas básicas de subsistencia, un clásico del debate politicucho - Teoría Monetaria modélna en USA -.

& 2020 :
- Hay un virus por el k nos vamos a follar la economía ( culpa suya , nosotros semox mú rigurosos ). Impresora chinorri, a saco y olé.
- BCE/FMI anuncia consenso maternal con sus ciudadanos esquilmáos ...muy comprensivos y tal ( Impresora a saco con el Euro )
- Powell comenta k la FED está valorando mojarse por el virus malo-malísimo ( QE ...ni se sabe ya ké volumen )
- Anuncio de tokens patrios ( buen dinero ) en mogollón de países . Incógnita si ese dinero de calidác incluirá respaldo solvente ( Oro - China hijo k su chapa iba a "transmitir IDISCUTIBLEMENTE SOLVENCIA -)
- Tokenización CASTUZA de ACTIVOS METALEROS .
- RBU "pasajera" en Hong Kong - renta de subsistencia anunciada HOY en Hezpaña -.


A verrrr...k "como muy conspiranoico" tampoco hay k ser para ver k sorpresita global habemus, no ? Una cosa son naves de Raticulín...y otra, k te panfleteen en la puta jeta. ( Esta semana ya me han hablado de k el Oro va como un tiro un par de "colegas Paco" absolutamente profanos )


----------



## Seronoser (27 Feb 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lo del virus es un cuento.
> Se está exagerando siguiendo directrices.
> Muere mas gente de gripe.
> Eso no quita para que cada uno tome precauciones en su día a día.
> ...



Una vez al mes, en mi trabajo anterior, me tocaba contar, personalmente, millones de dólares en billetes de 100, en una sala cerrada y con máquinas, por supuesto.
Cada 30 minutos, tenía que hacer un descanso, debido al colocón que pillabas si te quedabas más tiempo dentro de la sala. Todo debido a la coca impregnada en los billetes de 100 dólares. Puro espectáculo.


----------



## tristezadeclon (27 Feb 2020)

el sp se acerca peligrosamente a los 3000, si los pierde existe el riesgo serio de producirse el apocalipsis bursatil q todos llevamos pronosticando años, a las 16.30 el sp estaba a 3007

evidentemente eso no se va a producir, hoy quiero decir, de hecho se ha acercado tanto a los 3000 q hace unos minutos ha aparecido el plunge protection team haciendo de las suyas, esos son capaces de meter billones si hace falta en su labor como cortafuegos, tras la aparición del plunge protection team el sp en cuestión de 30 minutos ha subido de 3007 a 3060 (de 16.30 a 17.00)

si eso está interesante q podemos decir del west texas, a punto de perder los 46$, jojojo, muchos frentes abiertos, cualquiera de ellos podría provocar el caos para los intereses usanos, el oro a pesar de lo del otro día está como un roble

la plata vejada, humillada, masacrada, como siempre, creo q la señal de maricón el último la dará precisamente la plata justo por lo q estoy contando, pq eso querrá decir q ya no pueden ni con ella en su intento de frenar al oro

edito: al west texas tb le han metido oxígeno en media hora (de 16.30 a 17.00) a lo bestia, de 45.95 a 46.75 coincidiendo con la recuperacion milagrosa del sp, casualidades y tal


----------



## Seronoser (27 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Estímulo "excepcional" ante el coronavirus: Hong Kong da 1.180 euros a cada ciudadano



1180 euros en Hong Kong dan para bastante poco. Un piso normalito, con un par de habitaciones y en la isla del aeropuerto, por ejemplo (que está a tomar por culo del centro), son casi 3000 euros.


----------



## tastas (27 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿oro tokenizado?
> 
> ¿BTC?
> 
> ¿Fiat electrónico?



Primero pagaría el pan con:
Oro tokenizado.
Fiat electrónico.
BTC.

Gresham manda betillas.


----------



## tastas (27 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Es como ir al notario y hacer una escritura de posesión de oro, solo que no tienes nombre ni apellido, solo unas claves que puedes transferir entre terceros. Y todo informatizado y descentralizado, también lo hay centralizado, pues el oro ha de estar en un lugar físico.



Siempre es centralizado, ya que alguien tiene que custodiar y auditar ese bien físico.
Y si la plataforma sobre la que se tokeniza ese oro es ETH, el grado de descentralización es más bien bajo.


----------



## angel220 (27 Feb 2020)

Aun terminan en positivo los indices americanos , menuda farsa todo

P.D. Quien se cree que en US solo 60 casos del coronabichos? de los cuales 16 fueron de traslado


----------



## esseri (27 Feb 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Siempre es centralizado, ya que alguien tiene que custodiar y auditar ese bien físico.
> Y si la plataforma sobre la que se tokeniza ese oro es ETH, el grado de descentralización es más bien bajo.



Si hay custodia, siempre será centralizado ...con eth por medio o con Javiertxo Blockchain. E hiperregulado.

Obviamente, no se persigue la descentralización. Buscan pasta del sistema, otro producto.

No todo es BTC.


----------



## estupeharto (27 Feb 2020)

Lo que de momento se ha caído es la página de SolerLlach, en plena subasta... que los quitan de las manos hoiga


----------



## paketazo (27 Feb 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Siempre es centralizado, ya que alguien tiene que custodiar y auditar ese bien físico.
> Y si la plataforma sobre la que se tokeniza ese oro es ETH, el grado de descentralización es más bien bajo.



No hay plataforma que no dependa de un tercero.

Incluso yo puedo venderte a ti una onza de oro, y tu ir a un especialista a que certifique lo que te vendo.

Cuando vas al Mercadona y le das a la cajera 50 pavos, los mete en la maquinita que certifica que son legales.

Cuando transfieres un BTC vas a la cadena de bloques para garantizar que llega a la dirección especificada (aquí ya dependes de minería, y de que haya acceso a una red tanto eléctrica como de datos, como de miles de servidores que almacenan esa cadena)

Y evidentemente al tokenizar algo sobre ETH tienes el mismo problema anterior más la custodia de lo tokenizado si es tangible.

Son soluciones diferentes a un mismo problema, y en este caso el problema es tratar de evitar el expolio estatal con tipos negativos y emisión de políticas monetarias que deterioran la credibilidad sobre el fiat, al tiempo que deprecian el fiat existente.

Si yo te puedo pagar un bien o servicio con oro tokenizado y tu lo aceptas, no veo por que no ha de funcionar.

¿Handicaps? ... todos los que se nos ocurran evidentemente, pero hoy por hoy la mayoría de masa social entendería más un patrón oro tokenizado que un universo criptográfico intangible.

Creo que habrá sitio para todo, y se irá escogiendo lo que ofrezca mayor utilidad...como un navegador, un sistema operativo, o un tipo de motor.

Un saludo


----------



## esseri (27 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Creo que habrá sitio para todo, y se irá escogiendo lo que ofrezca mayor utilidad...como un navegador, un sistema operativo, o un tipo de motor.
> 
> Un saludo



Si a esos milenios de campaña de imagen como RIQUEZA le tienen reservada un promo global puntual ...a alguno se le pueden saltar los ojos de las córneas.

Para vender un prodúto de "Oro como riqueza" , y más en un maricón el último global de himbersores, no hace falta comerle la bola A NAHIDE. Ni a un punkie londinense , un labriego cacereño ni un pigmeo k lleve 10 años subío a una rama.

Al loro con la calentada k llevan medio año poniendo sobre la mesa ( para lo weno...y para lo malo , k esta banda son lo peor ).


----------



## Erzam (27 Feb 2020)

Es el dummy de las MP's.

Eso si, el dia que le de por subir, nos vamos a reir todos (espero )


----------



## paketazo (27 Feb 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Es el dummy de las MP's.
> 
> Eso si, el dia que le de por subir, nos vamos a reir todos (espero )



No os olvidéis del platino...me está costando no agenciarme unas onzas pensado en un futuro como el del paladio...aun que quizá con el tiempo sea el paladio el que termine como el platino.

No sé Rick, todo esto que veo en la pantalla parece falso.


----------



## tastas (27 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Cuando transfieres un BTC vas a la cadena de bloques para garantizar que llega a la dirección especificada (aquí ya dependes de minería, y de que haya acceso a una red tanto eléctrica como de datos, como de miles de servidores que almacenan esa cadena)



Cuando transfieres un btc lo haces desde tu propio nodo, desde un satélite o desde cualquier medio de transmisión información que se te ocurra, lanzando un mensaje firmado con una clave que solo tú conoces y que recoge una red de mineros, que meterá en el próximo bloque siempre y cuando la comisión sea adecuada.

Si me pones el nivel de centralización de btc al nivel de un papel emitido por un banco central, mal vamos.


----------



## paketazo (27 Feb 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Cuando transfieres un btc lo haces desde tu propio nodo, desde un satélite o desde cualquier medio de transmisión información que se te ocurra, lanzando un mensaje firmado con una clave que solo tú conoces y que recoge una red de mineros, que meterá en el próximo bloque siempre y cuando la comisión sea adecuada.
> 
> Si me pones el nivel de centralización de btc al nivel de un papel emitido por un banco central, mal vamos.



El medio de transmisión puede fallar, al igual que puede fallar un pago con tarjeta, puede fallar el elemento que uses para transmitir la información de BTC.

No hablo de centralización, solo de usos dependientes.

Sal a la calle y mira con que compra la gente el tabaco, el periódico o paga el café...¿tu piensas que validan cada billete recibido o entregado, o que esto les preocupe mucho?...¿que sería más seguro usar BTC y evitaría falsificaciones?...evidentemente.

No hablo de centralización, hablo de que todos estos métodos dependen de un validador o de muchos.

Un saludo


----------



## Jebediah (27 Feb 2020)

Buenas, vengo de una cena con familiares y hemos estado hablando toda la noche de coronavirus, conspiraciones, bitcoin, oro, etc. y después de poner sobre la mesa todo lo bueno sobre el oro, me ha sido imposible sacarle ninguna onza a nadie. A duras penas entendían el panorama que les pintada de un posible futuro sin € o $, etc. 

¿Alguna idea de por donde puedo atacar para que alguno se anime a comprar una onza?


----------



## disken (28 Feb 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Buenas, vengo de una cena con familiares y hemos estado hablando toda la noche de coronavirus, conspiraciones, bitcoin, oro, etc. y después de poner sobre la mesa todo lo bueno sobre el oro, me ha sido imposible sacarle ninguna onza a nadie. A duras penas entendían el panorama que les pintada de un posible futuro sin € o $, etc.
> 
> ¿Alguna idea de por donde puedo atacar para que alguno se anime a comprar una onza?



Lo que dice el compañero, tu haz tus deberes y puedes tratar de sembrar alguna semilla entre tus conocidos.

Solo ellos son los responsables de regarlas.


----------



## Lego. (28 Feb 2020)

Eso. Si acaso, cuando te pregunten. Que lo harán en cuanto salga en la tele. Es decir, tarde.

Emtonces les dices que no es inversión ni especulación, sólo ahorro.

Si se revaloriza por encima del coste de la vida, estupendo. Si pierde valor relativo, será poco, y lo consideras como un gasto en una póliza de seguro contra una depresión económica o cualquier crisis monetaria. Contra un nuevo lehman brothers y contra un nuevo brexit que amenace el euro, por ejemplo. ¿Cuánto pagarías a un banco que te garantizase esa inmunidad para tus ahorros? Los Suízos ya están cobrando un 1% anual.


----------



## Jebediah (28 Feb 2020)

Bien visto, suficiente tabarra se tragaron ayer.

Por cierto, las bolsas hundiéndose un día más y la plata con ella... O la están descartando ya como MMPP o los descuentos van a ser de aúpa.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (28 Feb 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Bien visto, suficiente tabarra se tragaron ayer.
> 
> Por cierto, las bolsas hundiéndose un día más y la plata con ella... O la están descartando ya como MMPP o los descuentos van a ser de aúpa.



Quiero ver la onza a 7 pavos, pero en las tiendas, gññññññññ.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (28 Feb 2020)

No acaba de despegar el silver no, los kilotones de monsterbox de maples y canguros tienen que revalorizarse leñe, go plata go!

Ahora fuera coñas, puede ser que como la plata se usa bastante para uso industrial, y se prevee un parón, baje, como el petroleo. Lo digo desde la barra del bar.

Yo sigo confiando en la plata, está muy baja. Con que suba un dia a 30usd la onza ya habriamos hecho un buen negocio. Esta muy barata.


----------



## Silver94 (28 Feb 2020)

Pues si baja un poquito más, cargaré algo de plata. Bueno, cuando baje la plata y cuando ajusten los precios en las tiendas, porque la plata anda casi a 15,50 y en eldoradocoins la onza más barata 20,50...


----------



## Higadillas (28 Feb 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Pues si baja un poquito más, cargaré algo de plata. Bueno, cuando baje la plata y cuando ajusten los precios en las tiendas, porque la plata anda casi a 15,50 y en eldoradocoins la onza más barata 20,50...



Me parece que más de un comerciante pequeño ha comprado a precios más altos que los actuales... los stocks no deben ser muy grandes. Costará ver precios más bajos a corto plazo, creo


----------



## MIP (28 Feb 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Pues si baja un poquito más, cargaré algo de plata. Bueno, cuando baje la plata y cuando ajusten los precios en las tiendas, porque la plata anda casi a 15,50 y en eldoradocoins la onza más barata 20,50...



A 17.77€ acabo de comprar unos canguros hace un rato en goldsilver.be en cuanto he visto la caída.


----------



## Silver94 (28 Feb 2020)

MIP dijo:


> A 17.77€ acabo de comprar unos canguros hace un rato en goldsilver.be en cuanto he visto la caída.



Ya tuve problemas con esa web. No les vuelvo a comprar ni aunque me hagan un 2x1


----------



## MIP (28 Feb 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Ya tuve problemas con esa web. No les vuelvo a comprar ni aunque me hagan un 2x1



A 18,09€ en celticgold. Y estos si que son impecables, jamas he oído una queja de nadie. 

Australian Kangaroo 1oz Silver Coin 2020 | CelticGold.eu


----------



## Silver94 (28 Feb 2020)

MIP dijo:


> A 18,09€ en celticgold. Y estos si que son impecables, jamas he oído una queja de nadie.
> 
> Australian Kangaroo 1oz Silver Coin 2020 | CelticGold.eu



Pues me parece que voy a estrenarme con esa web  Gracias!


----------



## angel220 (28 Feb 2020)

Interesante articulo del por que de los movimientos de precios por parte de 7 ballenas
Bear Stearns Déjà vu?

El resumen es están acojonados de las perdidas que tenían y siguen teniendo


----------



## tristezadeclon (28 Feb 2020)

Recuerdo la primera vez q escuché lo de los intereses negativos, me costó entenderlo y después asimilarlo

Viendo al churribex estos últimos días me pregunto si podrá llegar a cotizar tb en negativo, al ritmo q lleva en menos de un mes estaría a cero

La virgen, el Ibex es la plata de los índices bursátiles


----------



## estupeharto (28 Feb 2020)

Aquí hay actores fuertes que manejan el cotarro. Oro, petróleo, negocios, gobiernos....
Lucharán por su poder.

Se tirará la vieja y pestilente baraja, se implementará una nueva, hermosa infalible, imparcial y novamás Super-Baraja. Y la intentarán seguir metiendo doblada.

Que nadie espere justicia. Más bien mismos perros con distinto collar.
Toca que cada uno se vaya informando de lo que se cuece y se vaya poniendo a buen recaudo según convenga, por la cuenta que le trae.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Feb 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> Recuerdo la primera vez q escuché lo de los intereses negativos, me costó entenderlo y después asimilarlo
> 
> Viendo al churribex estos últimos días me pregunto si podrá llegar a cotizar tb en negativo, al ritmo q lleva en menos de un mes estaría a cero
> 
> La virgen, el Ibex es la plata de los índices bursátiles



Sí, el mundo al revés... porque ya estaba al revés!
Con el sistema de dinero de la nada para unos pocos y el resto a currar....
Pueden hacer lo que les dé la gana mientras el sistema siga vivo.
Imprimir cuatrillones o inventarse un miedo-excusa para pegar un recorte.
Todo vale cuando pones las normas que quieres y eres el amo sin escrúpulos.

Todo deja de tener el valor y el sentido que tendría en un sistema no manipulado de esta forma.

Se ha ido de madre...


----------



## Jebediah (28 Feb 2020)

angel220 dijo:


> Interesante articulo del por que de los movimientos de precios por parte de 7 ballenas
> Bear Stearns Déjà vu?
> 
> El resumen es están acojonados de las perdidas que tenían y siguen teniendo



Imagínate las pérdidas que tenían y lo que les habrán aumentado ahora. Pero peor son las deudas "impagables" que tienen todos y que la economía se pare; a ver de donde van a sacar la pasta. ¿Imprimiendo como hasta ahora? Me parece demasiado para imprimir y si se empeñan en ello, una economía parada con ingentes cantidades de pasta entrando (que no circulando) nos lleva a la hiperinflación de cabeza.

Que nos pillen confesados Y CON ORO.


----------



## angel220 (28 Feb 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Imagínate las pérdidas que tenían y lo que les habrán aumentado ahora. Pero peor son las deudas "impagables" que tienen todos y que la economía se pare; a ver de donde van a sacar la pasta. ¿Imprimiendo como hasta ahora? Me parece demasiado para imprimir y si se empeñan en ello, una economía parada con ingentes cantidades de pasta entrando (que no circulando) nos lleva a la hiperinflación de cabeza.
> 
> Que nos pillen confesados Y CON ORO.



Todo el comportamiento anómalo del oro/plata de estos años/meses/dias se debe a lo mismo, salvarlos y con ello al verde, no hay mas. Solo es tapar las vergüenzas uno a otro, hoy por mi mañana por ti, el resto a mirar y no mucho eh, no se vayan a enfadar aun


----------



## paketazo (28 Feb 2020)

Bueno, pues platino para el buche, y oro tokenizado para el buche (probando con 1oz).

Total...si baja más nos estarán haciendo un favor.

Por cierto, bolsas abajo, oro abajo, petroleo abajo...garbanzos arriba.

Un saludo y buen viernes ya.


----------



## Jebediah (28 Feb 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Lo de la plata es surrealista, el ratio casi en 95. Vaya *cosas* nos esta tocando vivir señores...



Oportunidades, diría aquel..


----------



## mr nobody (28 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Bueno, pues platino para el buche, y oro tokenizado para el buche (probando con 1oz).
> 
> Total...si baja más nos estarán haciendo un favor.
> 
> ...



Cuanto te ha costado la onza de platino? Es cuanto menos tentador, yo las estoy encontrando a £903.12


----------



## paketazo (28 Feb 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Cuanto te ha costado la onza de platino? Es cuanto menos tentador, yo las estoy encontrando a £903.12



1010€ filarmonicas

Coininvest


----------



## esseri (28 Feb 2020)

edit-------



mr nobody dijo:


> Cuanto te ha costado la onza de platino? Es cuanto menos tentador, yo las estoy encontrando a £903.12



Has pilláo la nueva de la Perth Mint ?


----------



## mr nobody (28 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Ké suerte k no me diria la palabra ni mi madre
> 
> 
> Has pilláo la nueva de la Perth Mint ?



compro en gold.co.uk, son de fiar y tiene las graficas de seguimento. Pasa que estoy muy cargado ya de metales en mi portafolio y me da palo gastar otros 1000 moniatos


----------



## esseri (28 Feb 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> compro en gold.co.uk, son de fiar y tiene las graficas de seguimento. Pasa que estoy muy cargado ya de metales en mi portafolio y me da palo gastar otros 1000 moniatos



Jojojo...ok. 

Disculpa...entre una parida a cuenta de las relaciones/revelaciones familiares k apuntaba un forero y pasé de enviar ( ahora se quedan en la caja de texto de respuesta días mientras no las borres ) ...y un quote k no sé cómo ha interpretado el software del foro...se ha mezcláo todo.

Era una pregunta a paketazo y su anuncio de compra de "onza virtual".Lo arreglo a continuacón...y disculpa.


----------



## esseri (28 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Bueno, pues platino para el buche, y oro tokenizado para el buche (probando con 1oz).
> 
> Total...si baja más nos estarán haciendo un favor.
> 
> ...



Has pilláo la nueva de la Perth Mint ?


----------



## paketazo (28 Feb 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Has pilláo la nueva de la Perth Mint ?



No, ese lo estuve mirando y no está mal, pero yo preferí usar BTC para el pago, más rápido...bueno realmente use unos Dash que tenía por ahí de "dividendos" pasados... los cambié por PAXOS Gold

El australiano no me disgusta , pero creo que no puedes trasferir el token a una cuenta custodiada por ti en tu wallet de escritorio, móvil, ledger etc.

Edito:

No recuerdo una situación pasada dónde la plata no haya sido considerada en ningún momento como metal precioso (reserva de valor)

No apuesto sobre esto, pero si hace una semana me dicen que el S&P caería un 13% hubiera jurado que la plata andaría por los 20$.

Y ya lo del paladio esta semana subiendo la ostia...y todos pensando en catalizadores, y hoy metiéndose la ostia y todos pensando "normal"

Es jodido encontrar un punto medio entre toda esta manipulación vertiginosa.

Un saludo


----------



## Monsieur George (28 Feb 2020)

¿Qué explicación le veis vosotros a la caída del oro?


----------



## angel220 (28 Feb 2020)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Qué explicación le veis vosotros a la caída del oro?



El ultimo post de la pagina 
una buena respuesta


----------



## paketazo (28 Feb 2020)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Qué explicación le veis vosotros a la caída del oro?



Yo solo le veo como explicación una corrección tras la subida, ya dijimos que tocaba, pero lo extraño es que lo haga con las bolsas así...ojo, salvo que las bajadas de las bolsas no se las crean ni ellos y sea solo una sacudida muy fuerte del árbol para seguir subiendo cara el verano, y retomar máximos hacia septiembre.

Si la próxima semana la bolsa rebota en V, el oro debería de irse ala zona de 1580$ dónde empezará a demostrar si está fuerte o no.


----------



## tastas (28 Feb 2020)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Qué explicación le veis vosotros a la caída del oro?



La misma que se le da a la caída de bitcoin, que no sirve como reserva de valor jaja.
Eso, o que no hay que ser tan cortoplacista. El oro comenzó el año a 1530$, no ha habido ninguna caída.


----------



## L'omertá (28 Feb 2020)

Seguramente ya lo habrán explicado pero.... ¿Casta´ñazo de las bolsas y TAMBIEN del oro? No lo entiendo.


----------



## NicoTesla (28 Feb 2020)

Don paketazo,

¿Lo has hecho con Perth Mint que se comentó el otro día o has usado otro ?

Por cierto, miré el contrato y Perth Mint cobra comisión de 1% tanto por darte el certificado como por venderlo. No es barato, pero tampoco un abuso.

Saludos

Nico Tesla





paketazo dijo:


> Bueno, pues platino para el buche, y oro tokenizado para el buche (probando con 1oz).
> 
> Total...si baja más nos estarán haciendo un favor.
> 
> ...


----------



## angel220 (28 Feb 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Seguramente ya lo habrán explicado pero.... ¿Casta´ñazo de las bolsas y TAMBIEN del oro? No lo entiendo.



Tampoco he leido ninguno que lo explicara lo mas cercano es el que tienes 4 post anteriores al tuyo de otro forero, que resumiendo es habia que hacer algo y aprovechando que el tajo pasa por valladolid todos a una


----------



## Desconocido (28 Feb 2020)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Qué explicación le veis vosotros a la caída del oro?



Por lo que dicen, por los margin call para obtener liquidez debido al bajón.


----------



## angel220 (28 Feb 2020)

Desconocido dijo:


> Por lo que dicen, por los margin call para obtener liquidez debido al bajón.



Eso es lo que se comenta pero lo siento no compro esa idea. Para cubrir posiciones en bolsa, hay liquidez y tampoco es un crack (ahora un 1,7) leches que se hunde en la sesiones americana que las bolsas europeas bajan el doble a diario y todos a la vez lo necesitan ninguno tiene reservas ? menudos muertos de hambre entonces, es algo que ha salido hoy y lo siento no lo compro


----------



## mr nobody (28 Feb 2020)

El paladio si que se ha llevado una buena ostia hoy tambien.

En mi opinion la mayoria de gente que esta metida en cualquier tipo de inversion (stocks, oro, btc, oil,...) sabe la farsa del confeti en el que nos han metido, el royo de la deuda, el deficit y el darle a la impresora cuando a la castuza le conviene.


Supongo que con las subidas de estos ultimos meses todo el mundo estaba con la avaricia de repinhar algunos dolares mas pero la ostia de esta semana ha sido tal que ahora esta siendo un maricon el ultimo. En ultima instancia todo el mundo quiere su cash en el banco, que es con lo que va a comprar el pan y paga la gasolina, de ahi que todo el mundo intente quitarse de encima lo que pueda para recuperar todo el cahs posible.

La verdad es que el escenario futuro es bastante aterrador, laboralmente (que es la fuente de ingreso num 1 por mucho que odiemos remar) esta la cosa de capa caida, a nivel de stocks habra empresas que suban (imagino que las verdes) pero yo apostaria que la mayoria barreran pa casa y con tal de sobrevivir recortaran de donde puedan. BTC tengo muchas dudas pero el panorama no pinta muy animado (aqui me gustaria saber vuestra opinion). En cuanto a los metales me atreberia a decir que resistira el oro como refugio porque lleva milenios entre nosotros y si no resiste esto poco me va a faltar pa que me corte las venas  , y los demas metales pa abajo en correlacion con el descenso de la actividad empresarial.

Esta es mi prediccion, pero bueno, solo soy un mortal mas acarreando con su misera existencia.

Feliz fin de semana, y no olvideis hecharos unos buenos cubatas esta noche bien agusto, que el tiempo si que se va y no hay forma de recuperarlo


----------



## paketazo (28 Feb 2020)

NicoTesla dijo:


> Don paketazo,
> 
> ¿Lo has hecho con Perth Mint que se comentó el otro día o has usado otro ?
> 
> ...



PAXOS Gold

PAX Gold | Paxos

Era la única que me dejaba operar mediante trasvase de cripto a la plataforma y luego retirar de la plataforma a mi wallet.

Liquidez inmediata, y 10 pavos de comisión.

Ya seguiré poniendo mis impresiones, que nadie tome esto como dogma pues estoy experimentando.

Lo de la Perth Minth me sonaba muy estatal, quería algo más independiente del poder. Y la plataforma Paxos la llevo siguiendo mucho tiempo y es solvente hasta dónde he podido indagar...nada que ver con USDT

El dibujo del oro que comentábamos la semana pasada pasaba por la cota de 1550$ para los apurados y 1460$.1430$ para los relajados, pero nunca pensé que tan rápido podía ir a buscar este primer punto.

La bajada me la esperaba y creo que casi todos por aquí, así que no pasa nada, lo de la plata y platino si que ya podría ser más preocupante.

Pero bueno, para nosotros solo son rebajas para el que quiera ir picando.

Buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## Kovaliov (28 Feb 2020)

Si algo aprendimos esta semana es que pueden hundirse las acciones, las mineras, el oro y la plata. Todo a la vez.


----------



## Desconocido (28 Feb 2020)

Veo que han aprovechando a colocar bonos.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (28 Feb 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Si algo aprendimos esta semana es que pueden hundirse las acciones, las mineras, el oro y la plata. Todo a la vez.



Y el petróleo, y el BItcoin, y el Titanic...Ah, no, que ese ya venia hundido de casa...


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Feb 2020)

El coronabicho me importa un pepino. Solo es una más de las innumerables causas de muerte que nos acechan.

Me preocupa más si la semana que viene seguirá la caída y me obligará a salirme para proteger el principal.

Por cierto, las acciones se han ido recuperando, algunas con bastantes ganancias, pero las mineras se han ido todas a la mierda sin excepción.


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Feb 2020)

Desde luego, que cuando todo se va a la mierda el oro pegue un bajón de los gordos es un cambio de paradigma en el asunto este. Lo de las mineras ya nos lo había advertido Fernando, pero el oro... No me cuadra por ningún lado. Necesita análisis profundos que se estarán escribiendo ahora mismo y leeremos el lunes. 

Probablemente el misterio estará en la siempre fantasmal "manipulación". Si queremos resetearlo todo a costa del famoso virus de los cojones* tenemos que tirar a la vez el oro, si no este se dispararía al infinito y nos desmontaría el chiringuito de un día para otro.

*(Este sí que está manipulado para crear histeria colectiva, todos los días en todos los medios en portada, con letras enormes y música catastrófica, dándonos la noticia del último contagiado. Un bicho que contagia y mata menos que la gripe y seguirá su camino cuando empiece a mejorar el tiempo, como ocurrió con la gripe A. Solo en Asturias ya van mas de quince muertos por gripe común, como todos los años)


----------



## estupeharto (29 Feb 2020)

El oro no ha bajado. Hace 4 telediarios estaba en 1370 y ahora va por 1440... habiendo roto máximos y poniendo el listón en 1560.
Claro que lo contienen, pero ahí está, pegando tirones y dejando evidencias de lo que pasa.
Aún con el papel dorado manipulador, tira y empuja, los BC y todo el que tiene un poco de conocimiento acopia.
Mientras que por el otro lado, los índices y cotizaciones de muchas empresas están mega inflados.
En algún momento la naturaleza pondrá orden. Mientras más desorden más doloroso será el golpe. 
Aquí no va a pasar lo que la gente quiera o desee que pase. Eso está en sus mentes.
Aquí va a haber realidad de la buena.


----------



## Xenomorfo (29 Feb 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Desde luego, que cuando todo se va a la mierda el oro pegue un bajón de los gordos es un cambio de paradigma en el asunto este. Lo de las mineras ya nos lo había advertido Fernando, pero el oro... No me cuadra por ningún lado. Necesita análisis profundos que se estarán escribiendo ahora mismo y leeremos el lunes.
> 
> Probablemente el misterio estará en la siempre fantasmal "manipulación". Si queremos resetearlo todo a costa del famoso virus de los cojones* tenemos que tirar a la vez el oro, si no este se dispararía al infinito y nos desmontaría el chiringuito de un día para otro.
> 
> *(Este sí que está manipulado para crear histeria colectiva, todos los días en todos los medios en portada, con letras enormes y música catastrófica, dándonos la noticia del último contagiado. Un bicho que contagia y mata menos que la gripe y seguirá su camino cuando empiece a mejorar el tiempo, como ocurrió con la gripe A. Solo en Asturias ya van mas de quince muertos por gripe común, como todos los años)



Theres a simple reason why gold is falling along with coronavirusafflicted global stocks - MarketWatch


----------



## timi (29 Feb 2020)

@paketazo , por curiosidad , porque el platino si y la plata no?
Has comentado que la plata tiene 2 problemas , el volumen y la liquidez , y estoy de acuerdo. El platino no tiene problemas de volumen , pero si lo tienes que vender no seria mas costoso encontrar comprador comparado con la plata?


----------



## paketazo (29 Feb 2020)

timi dijo:


> @paketazo , por curiosidad , porque el platino si y la plata no?
> Has comentado que la plata tiene 2 problemas , el volumen y la liquidez , y estoy de acuerdo. El platino no tiene problemas de volumen , pero si lo tienes que vender no seria mas costoso encontrar comprador comparado con la plata?



Exacto @timi, por eso hay que comprar el platino en un lugar con opción de recompra. 

Tanto plata como platino están bastante castigados, a ver en dos o tres años como y dónde estamos. 

Un saludo


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Feb 2020)

Llevo más de diez años en el mercado de los metales. En oro y plata físico ; en bullionvault, primero en oro y ahora en plata; desde el 2016 en acciones de mineras. He estudiado algo de economía pero de forma colateral; dos asignaturas. No obstante, llevo cuarenta años leyendo sobre el asunto. Me acuerdo en el año 1980 devorando las memorias de Kennet Galbraith. Fue un gurú liberal, en el sentido de EEUU; aquí sería socialdemócrata. Fascinante el libro, por cierto. Decía que clasificaba a los hombres por el tiempo que pasan sin pensar en sí mismos: diez minutos, veinte minutos, una hora...

No ha cambiado mi percepción de hacia donde van los metales, la deuda, las monedas, la energía, el medio ambiente, como se decía antes; ahora se llama cambio climático... Nada es distinto a lo de hace quince días.

El problema de los pequeños inversores es nuestra frágil solvencia. Probablemente se asome a estos foros algún insider, bastantes profesionales, muchos estudiosos que invierten pero siguen trabajando en su profesión, que no tiene mucho que ver con las altas finanzas... Pero la mayoría de los que escribimos y nos leen son como yo: unas decenas de miles, alguno unos cientos de miles... Ahorros que se pretende proteger ante lo inevitable, más que hacerse millonario.

Procuramos identificar y seguir las tendencias que marcan las manos fuertes, examinarnos a nosotros mismos, ordenar nuestras ideas, confrontarlas con las de los más doctos. Estos últimos hacen una gran labor: enseñar al que no sabe, primera obra de misericordia espiritual. Dios se lo pagará en la otra vida con un máster en generosidad. Redimirán diez mil años de purgatorio.

Todos sabíamos que había un cisne negro a punto de echar a volar. ¿Será el coñovirus, como piensan algunos, o solo se trata de una simple corrección histérica que hay que soportar? Nadie lo puede saber.

Be right, sit tight, leí por ahí. No dudaré ni un solo momento de que tenemos razón, aunque perdamos el 90% de nuestras carteras de acciones, porque en el oro y plata físicos no estamos perdiendo nada. Siguen ahí exactamente las mismas onzas. Esta es la hora de sentarse tight y apretar el culo. Si este es el cisne, unos miles en papeles no significarán nada. Será la hora de sacar el oro, las latas de atún y las cananas. Si no lo es, pronto todo se dará la vuelta y volverá a la normalidad alcista.

En fin... no sé a qué viene todo esto. Quizá a que la principal función que cumple este foro es el darnos mutuo apoyo en horas de tribulación.

Vuelve Fernando. Que lo estás deseando.


----------



## timi (29 Feb 2020)

No tenéis la impresión de que lo de esta semana son medidas desesperadas de los poderosos?
el precio del oro se les esta escapando de las manos ,,, el de la plata es cuestión de tiempo ,,, fue la mas castigada ayer , por algo será,, si se les escapa a 21 con el oro luchando por 1700-1800 sera un sálvese quien pueda?
En 2012 consiguieron controlar el tema , cosa que me ha permitido entrar , sera diferente esta vez?

Tiempos jodidamente interesantes nos esperan


----------



## estupeharto (29 Feb 2020)

Yo por mí que lo bajen más, que soy un pobresito, así me da tiempo a comprar algún gramillo antes de que sea imposible. No hay mal que por bien no venga.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Feb 2020)

timi dijo:


> @paketazo , por curiosidad , porque el platino si y la plata no?
> Has comentado que la plata tiene 2 problemas , el volumen y la liquidez , y estoy de acuerdo. El platino no tiene problemas de volumen , pero si lo tienes que vender no seria mas costoso encontrar comprador comparado con la plata?



Creo que un problema de la plata es la existencia de su hermano mayor. Y tiene pinta de que va a seguir así un tiempecito.


----------



## tristezadeclon (1 Mar 2020)

*¿Desencadenará el virus de China una nueva gran depresión? La economía estadounidense ya es frágil.*


By F. William Engdahl
Global Research, February 12, 2020


Históricamente, las mayores depresiones económicas han comenzado con eventos inesperados en la periferia de los principales mercados financieros. Ese fue el caso en mayo de 1931 con el colapso sorpresa del Banco Creditanstalt austríaco en Viena, que derribó todo el frágil sistema bancario de la Alemania de la posguerra, lo que provocó la Gran Depresión en los Estados Unidos cuando los principales bancos estadounidenses fueron sacudidos hasta sus cimientos. ¿Será de nuevo un evento inesperado fuera de los mercados financieros, a saber, el nuevo coronavirus de China 2019 y sus efectos en el comercio mundial y especialmente en el comercio entre Estados Unidos y China que desencadena una nueva depresión económica?

Hasta alrededor del 20 de enero, cuando se conoció la noticia sobre la explosión del coronavirus en Wuhan de China y las ciudades circundantes, los mercados financieros mundiales y especialmente en los EE. UU. Se mostraron optimistas de que las acciones combinadas de la Reserva Federal para inyectar más liquidez y de la Administración Trump para hacer todo posible en un año electoral mantendría la economía positiva. Las acciones continuaron su ascenso artificial a medida que la liquidez de la Fed avivó los incendios del mercado bursátil más sobrevalorado en la historia de Estados Unidos para enero.

Sin embargo, desde entonces, a medida que las cifras oficiales de infección en China se disparan a diario y las muertes atribuidas al virus de la corona aumentan, está comenzando a hundirse en que el principal centro de fabricación del mundo y fuente de una gran parte de las cadenas de suministro industriales globales, China, podría enfrentar consecuencias económicas catastróficas de la emergencia de salud y los cierres de cordón sanitario resultantes de ciudades que involucran en este punto a más de 77 millones de ciudadanos y la industria manufacturera que está vinculada a ella. Eso a su vez podría arrastrar al mundo entero, especialmente a los EE. UU., A una grave recesión económica en un momento en que no está bien preparado.

La economía estadounidense ya es frágil

Lo que generalmente se minimiza en los principales medios de comunicación es el hecho de que la economía más grande del mundo, Estados Unidos, ya mostraba signos alarmantes de declive económico antes del choque del virus de China.

Una de las caídas más alarmantes en los últimos meses antes de enero fue el sector que muchos creyeron que fue el líder de un renacimiento energético estadounidense, es decir, el sector del petróleo y el gas de esquisto que alguna vez estuvo en auge. Durante la última década, para sorpresa de gran parte del mundo, Estados Unidos emergió como el mayor productor mundial de petróleo, superando a Rusia y Arabia Saudita. A principios de enero, la producción de petróleo en Estados Unidos era de 13 millones de barriles por día. La gran parte de ese aumento se debió a los pozos no convencionales de petróleo de esquisto bituminoso, la mayoría en Texas.

La industria de la energía de esquisto bituminoso de los Estados Unidos ha depositado sus esperanzas en el reciente acuerdo comercial entre Estados Unidos y China en el que China acordó comprar productos energéticos adicionales por valor de 18.500 millones de dólares estadounidenses en 2020. Esto es el doble de las importaciones estadounidenses de 9.100 millones de dólares en 2017, más un extra US $ 33.9 mil millones en 2021. Estas cuotas representarían una duplicación este año de las importaciones mensuales récord anteriores de China desde los Estados Unidos de petróleo crudo, gas natural licuado (GNL) y carbón, y una triplicación del año próximo.

Todo esto fue antes de la erupción del coronavirus y las consiguientes prohibiciones de viaje a China por parte de las principales aerolíneas, así como el cierre de un gran número de fábricas en China. Ahora los precios del petróleo están cayendo bruscamente ante la expectativa de que el mayor importador mundial de petróleo, China, importará significativamente menos petróleo en los próximos meses a medida que la economía se ve afectada por las consecuencias de la epidemia de virus. A fines de enero, la demanda china de petróleo se había reducido en aproximadamente 3 millones de barriles por día, o el 20% del consumo total, y el precio del petróleo intermedio del oeste de los EE. UU. De EE. UU. Es inferior a $ 50. Este es el mayor shock de la demanda de petróleo desde la crisis financiera de 2008.

En enero, los precios del petróleo de los intermediarios del oeste de Texas en EE. UU. Cayeron un 15%, la peor caída de enero desde 1991. A medida que los informes diarios sobre el aumento de víctimas del virus de China parecen empeorar. Los precios continuaron cayendo a pesar del corte de enero de 1 millón de barriles diarios de petróleo de la guerra civil de Libia. A medida que el daño causado por la epidemia de China continúa creciendo, la demanda mundial de petróleo seguirá disminuyendo. Eso significa una catástrofe para la frágil industria petrolera de esquisto bituminoso de EE. UU., A pesar de la decisión de emergencia de la OPEP de reducir la producción.

La guerra comercial de Trump con China: ¿Imagínese qué sucedería si China decidiera imponer sanciones económicas a los Estados Unidos?
Ya en diciembre de 2019, antes de la noticia del virus de China, el número de solicitudes de quiebra de compañías de petróleo de esquisto bituminoso de EE. UU. Aumentó significativamente a medida que los precios continuaron por debajo de la rentabilidad. Según el monitor de la industria, Baker Hughes, el número de plataformas activas de perforación de petróleo y gas en los EE. UU. Ha disminuido en 265 desde hace un año, a 790 plataformas. Muchas compañías de petróleo y gas de Estados Unidos están esperando desesperadamente un nuevo auge de las exportaciones a China. Si bien incluso eso fue optimista, los últimos desarrollos podrían convertirse en una pesadilla para los productores de esquisto de EE. UU. Que enfrentan costos crecientes y una disminución de la productividad de los pozos.

Transporte de EE. UU. En crisis

A diferencia del mercado de valores, que puede aumentar a medida que las empresas utilizan la liquidez de la Fed para simplemente recomprar sus propias acciones en lugar de invertir en nuevas plantas y equipos, la economía real depende del movimiento de mercancías en toda la economía. En los Estados Unidos, el transporte de camiones es importante. Aquí los indicadores no han sido positivos mucho antes de los eventos del virus de China. En diciembre pasado, uno de los grupos de camioneros más grandes de Estados Unidos, Celadón de Indiana, solicitó protección por bancarrota, la bancarrota de camiones más grande en la historia de los Estados Unidos con más de 3,000 conductores. En los primeros tres trimestres de 2019, casi 800 transportistas de camiones fallaron, más del doble de los fracasos en 2018, según Broughton Capital, una firma de datos de la industria del transporte.

Y la disminución en los envíos de bienes de EE. UU. No se debió solo al transporte por camión. Estaba en todos los ámbitos. Según el grupo comercial, Cass Index for Freight Shipments, en enero, año tras año, el volumen total de bienes enviados por ferrocarril, barcaza, aire y tierra en los EE. UU. Cayó un 7,9%. Esa fue la decimotercera disminución mensual anual y la caída más fuerte desde la crisis financiera de noviembre de 2009. No incluye productos a granel como el grano, sino que incluye cosas como automóviles, autopartes. El transporte ferroviario disminuyó un 9,2%. Una de las principales razones de los descensos es la debilidad en la manufactura estadounidense. Los empleos no están regresando a los Estados Unidos desde China a pesar de las recientes afirmaciones, al menos en un número significativo. En cambio, el Índice de Gerentes de Compras ISM para diciembre cayó 0,9 puntos porcentuales desde noviembre a 47,2%. Fue el quinto mes consecutivo de contracción, y la contracción más rápida desde junio de 2009. El empleo, los nuevos pedidos, los nuevos pedidos de exportación, la producción, la acumulación de pedidos y los inventarios se contrajeron.

Además de esto, se encuentra el estado débil de los agricultores de EE. UU. Después del severo daño climático en 2019 y el corte de las exportaciones a China como resultado de la guerra comercial. El tan promocionado acuerdo comercial de la Fase 1 entre Estados Unidos y China en diciembre exige que China importe unos $ 50 mil millones de productos agrícolas estadounidenses que, de ser cierto, darían un gran impulso a los agricultores estadounidenses. En 2017, Estados Unidos exportó $ 19 mil millones en productos agrícolas, incluidos la soja y el maíz a China. Ahora, a medida que el coronavirus se propaga por China, la probabilidad de darse cuenta del aumento de las exportaciones agrícolas se desvanece día a día. Pekín ya ha insinuado que solicitará una reconsideración del nuevo acuerdo comercial debido a los impactos del virus. En 2019, las bancarrotas agrícolas estadounidenses fueron un 24% más altas que en 2018 en medio de una de las peores crisis desde la década de 1980. La pérdida del gran mercado de exportación de China en 2020 será un golpe devastador para miles de agricultores que apenas pueden sobrevivir.

Todo esto en sí mismo no crea una catástrofe económica. Sin embargo, el choque inesperado de la mayor crisis en la historia reciente que ha interrumpido las cadenas de suministro desde el centro de fabricación mundial, China, tendrá consecuencias incalculables para corporaciones estadounidenses como Boeing, GM, Apple y muchas otras si la crisis continúa creciendo, lo que, desafortunadamente , muestra todos los signos de hacer.

Para millones de estadounidenses comunes, la creciente fuente de sus ahorros para la jubilación de los últimos diez años de tasas de interés ultrabajas ha sido la principal fuente. Ahora, con los mercados bursátiles en todo el mundo en ventas abruptas por temor al impacto del coronavirus en la economía mundial, la liquidación podría convertirse rápidamente en una liquidación de pánico que anularía los ahorros de millones de estadounidenses. Con solo el 41% de las familias estadounidenses con incluso $ 1000 en ahorros contra una emergencia, el impacto podría ser severo.

La diferencia con la economía de esta crisis, a diferencia de las que existían hace veinte años, es el dramático impacto de la globalización de la economía mundial, con China recibiendo la mayor parte de la subcontratación de fabricación de Occidente, especialmente de los Estados Unidos. Los principales fabricantes de automóviles de Corea del Sur, Hyundai y Kia, acaban de anunciar la suspensión de la producción en Corea porque su cadena vital de suministro de componentes en China permanece cerrada debido al coronavirus. La industria alemana se ha vuelto fuertemente dependiente de las exportaciones de China desde autopartes hasta máquinas herramienta, todo ahora en el limbo. Francia, Italia y otras economías de la UE también se verán muy afectadas.

*Stephen Innes, de AxiCorp, advierte que "cualquier choque económico a los colosales motores industriales y de consumo de China se extenderá rápidamente a otros países a través del aumento de los vínculos comerciales y financieros asociados con la globalización". Y pocos países son más vulnerables a tales conmociones que Estados Unidos. Incluso con la crisis del SARS de 2003 en China y Hong Kong, el grado de globalización hacia China fue mucho menor.

Con la deuda total de la economía mundial en un nivel récord, y también la de los EE. UU., La inesperada catástrofe sanitaria de China podría tener un impacto económico que pocos podrían haber imaginado hace solo unas semanas. No tenemos un informe exacto de cuánto está cerrada la fabricación china hasta la fecha o durante cuánto tiempo y la interrupción de la cadena de suministro global apenas está comenzando. Esto tiene el potencial de sacudir al mundo pero los mercados financieros ignoran felizmente todo.*

Will China Virus Trigger New Great Depression? US Economy Already Fragile - Global Research

***************

este artículo fue publicado el 12 de febrero de 2020, once días antes del inicio del desplome bursatil acontecido la semana pasada, aquel día el dow estaba a 29500 mientras q el día 28 de febrero en su peor momento llegó a caer hasta 24720


----------



## esseri (1 Mar 2020)

Bear Stearns Déjà vu? | SilverSeek.com


----------



## timi (1 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Bear Stearns Déjà vu? | SilverSeek.com



lo que mi intuición me dicta , pero explicado con buenas palabras , y no como un piltrafilla como yo.


----------



## esseri (2 Mar 2020)

Reclamación de pasta de damnificados, etc.

Obviamente, pedir "justicia" de la castuza yankee para JP Morgan, como k una ingenuidad...pero... y condenar algunas prácticas para niquelar ese mercado del Oro k tan prometedor se presenta a grandes carteras desde toda la media mainstream ?


----------



## esseri (2 Mar 2020)

Posiblemente acabar sin Oro...y encima, por una super empufada de papelotes.
Menuda estafa a la puñetera jeta.
Experts Suggest Lebanon Should Sell its Gold Reserves to Save its Economy


----------



## angel220 (2 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Posiblemente acabar sin Oro...y encima, por una super empufada de papelotes.
> Menuda estafa a la puñetera jeta.
> Experts Suggest Lebanon Should Sell its Gold Reserves to Save its Economy



"pero no se había quedado que el oro no valía nada que es una reliquia barbara, entonces como va a salvar a un país, si nadie lo quiere, o hay tontos que lo compran?", siempre mejor papelitos esos si valen y mucho


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (2 Mar 2020)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Qué explicación le veis vosotros a la caída del oro?



Que está caro en términos comparativos e históricos:

Está en máximos históricos simultáneos con respecto al petróleo, los cereales y la plata mientras estos caen o se mantienen en euros.

O el oro pega una muy fuerte bajada, o el petroleo, cereales y plata comienzan dispararse brutalmente ya, o un termino medio, pero la situación actual de ratios no va a durar.


----------



## esseri (2 Mar 2020)

Aunque ya...cualquiera sabe si detona reacciones del Oro o no...

En fin...k licencia a cuenta del kolonavilus, hay.

El 'antiviral' de la Fed es una bajada de tipos de 50 puntos básicos en marzo


----------



## Vayavaya (2 Mar 2020)

Pues a mi también me gustaba más el hilo con Fernando, y con Fritz y con el chaplam 
Esseri, anda, tiende un puente.


----------



## timi (3 Mar 2020)

buenos dias

dejo esto

Is China's Economy Finally Starting To Recover? Here Is What The Real Data Shows


----------



## FranMen (3 Mar 2020)

Que la música no pare:
Wall Street cierra con fuertes ganancias y subida récord de 1.297 puntos del Dow Jones
Está claro que van a hacer todo lo que haga falta para mantener el chiringuito hasta que reviente


----------



## Jake el perro (3 Mar 2020)

*La Reserva Federal rebaja los tipos de interés por los riesgos del coronavirus

La entidad central no había tomado una decisión de emergencia de este tipo desde 2008: deja la tasa en el 1%-1,25%*

Bajan los tipos de interés de la Reserva Federal por los riesgos del coronavirus


----------



## FranMen (3 Mar 2020)

Gráfico inquietante después de otro recorte de emergencia de la FED en 2008


----------



## esseri (3 Mar 2020)

Australian bullion flows in 2019 dominated by large bar shipments to the UK as demand in the region declines

"Cuando la demanda de nuevas importaciones disminuye, debido a la falta de demanda o al excedente de chatarra en cualquier mercado en particular, este material a menudo se redirige al Reino Unido o Suiza en forma de 995 barras grandes.* Los envíos al Reino Unido en 2019 aumentaron más del 500% a un estimado de 182 toneladas, el nivel más alto de este siglo, mientras que los flujos a Zúrich también aumentaron en más del 120% a solo 23 toneladas para un 57% combinado del total total*. "


----------



## paketazo (3 Mar 2020)

Es increíble todas las cábalas y acciones deshonestas que se toman para mantener un mercado moribundo y creado artificialmente como garantía de una economía sana.

Creo que tanto a vosotros como a mi mismo nos da una tranquilidad el poder dormir respaldados por algo tangible, mientras la humanidad se regocija de fortaleza montada en un caballo de humo.

Los metales preciosos siempre serán un win, y si somos afortunados y hemos nacido y crecido en una época en la que estos han estados reprimidos por parte de estados y sus artimañas, pues no pasa nada, ya que la escasez que le otorga su valor seguirá ahí para legarla, y esa será nuestra fortuna, no haber sucumbido a una debacle económica de magnitudes épicas que lancen al oro a cotas exageradas..

Rebajar los tipos con la excusa de una gripe es la cosa más absurda que llevo vista por parte de la reserva federal, cuando la bolsa sube todo es fiesta, y cuando esta se constipa y demuestra lo que la sustenta cualquier excusa es buena para imprimir más papel, o para rebajar tipos e incitar a la gente a endeudarse (principalmente para invertir en los mercados de renta variable evidentemente)

Os garantizo que si en un mes la bolsa no está rompiendo máximos de nuevo es que ya _nadie_ se traga el tinglado que tienen montado (nadie = grandes fondos de inversión)

Ojo al oro como con todo esto en su contra percuta los 1550$...el pobre ya solo le falta que lo prohíban o lo declaren tóxico y radioactivo.

Suerte a todos y un saludo


----------



## FranMen (4 Mar 2020)

¿Alguien lo entiende?
Rusia multiplica por ocho sus exportaciones anuales de oro
No era Rusia comprador?
Ahora entiendo la estabilidad del platino


----------



## estupeharto (4 Mar 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Alguien lo entiende?
> Rusia multiplica por ocho sus exportaciones anuales de oro
> No era Rusia comprador?
> Ahora entiendo la estabilidad del platino



Habría que ver adónde va....
Señal de que alguien está interesado en tenerlo...
Porque lo que es seguro es que no lo tiran al fondo del mar para hacer compañía a residuos nucleares y demás


----------



## paketazo (4 Mar 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Alguien lo entiende?
> Rusia multiplica por ocho sus exportaciones anuales de oro
> No era Rusia comprador?
> Ahora entiendo la estabilidad del platino



Esto es lo de siempre...

¿vende por que no lo quiere?

¿vende por que está caro?

¿vende por que hay mucha demanda?

¿vende por que sabe que va a caer?


Lo que parece evidente es que si el oro se va a la city, es un dato interesante a tener en cuenta.

¿dónde está la pasta gansa en Europa?

¿Los mayores negocios dónde se dilucidan?

Este trasvase Rusia Reino Unido nos dice que por una parte los activos refugio están siendo utilizados ante un panorama incierto por parte de la vieja escuela europea, y por otra parte, que Rusia está colocando a buen precio el metal excedente tras años de acumulación.

¿es bueno o malo eso para el oro?

Yo lo veo buenísimo, prefiero que se acumule oro en Londres que en Moscú, ya que me dice que un centro especulativo internacional está resguardando una parte de sus partidas en metales preciosos.

Para mi, una gran noticia.

Un saludo


----------



## FranMen (4 Mar 2020)

¿Vende por qué se quedó sin dólares?
¿Vende todo lo que tiene o sólo una parte de lo produce?
¿Por qué lo está cambiando, materias primas para fabricar armas, alimentos?


----------



## mr nobody (4 Mar 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Alguien lo entiende?
> Rusia multiplica por ocho sus exportaciones anuales de oro
> No era Rusia comprador?
> Ahora entiendo la estabilidad del platino



A mi me parece una buena senhal.

Cuando hay movimiento y actividad en un negocio indica que esta vivo y si estas dentro solo tienes que esperar a que te caiga algo. Si no hubiera movimiento estaria muerto el sector.

Dicho asi parece muy de parbularios y simple, pero cuanta gente se arruina cada dia con negocios de mierda?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Mar 2020)

¿No puede ser que tenga tanto que no le importe vender ahora que está jugoso lo que compró hace tiempo a "pelo puta"?, lo pregunto desde la ignorancia que me asedia.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Mar 2020)

Tosas estas informaciones que van saliendo en torno al tema, ... a saber el fondo....

Exportan... pero quién lo recibe?
Podrían ser sociedades que sean de ellos mismos!
Ya sabemos cómo se han hecho muchos ricos con los recursos de una nación... "apropiándose la pasta".

Lo que queda en claro es que aquí se están tomando posiciones a saco Paco (y no de mier en este caso).

La FED hace 4 días afirmaba que no iban a recortar los tipos..... ahora los bajan y a jugar....
Aquí no te puedes fiar de nada, está todo muy manipulado, hay muchos intereses, y lo peor... la vienen liando parda hace tiempo y llega un momento que revienta... 
Lo pueden maquillar o alargar, pero no hay otra.


----------



## esseri (4 Mar 2020)

1 : El cacareo mainstream , al parecer, viento en popa.

British investor buys £1m of gold using phone over coronavirus fears


y 2 : No es aquí donde estuvo Trump hace un par de semanas ?

SC allows trade in cryptocurrency, quashes RBI curb


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Mar 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Alguien lo entiende?
> Rusia multiplica por ocho sus exportaciones anuales de oro
> No era Rusia comprador?
> Ahora entiendo la estabilidad del platino



A mi lo que me llama la atención del artículo es que China, que con sus 440 toneladas métricas al año es el mayor productor del mundo, compra oro a Rusia, que con 255 toneladas, no deja de ser el tercero en el ranking. ¿No tiene suficiente con lo que extrae de su territorio?


----------



## Higadillas (4 Mar 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> A mi lo que me llama la atención del artículo es que China, que con sus 440 toneladas métricas al año es el mayor productor del mundo, compra oro a Rusia, que con 255 toneladas, no deja de ser el tercero en el ranking. ¿No tiene suficiente con lo que extrae de su territorio?



Seguramente los particulares chinos también estén cargando. Entre el que se queda el estado y el que compran los particulares, seguramente tengan que importar.

Además algo de pandas de oro exportan al mundo, tienen divisores desde 3 gramos


----------



## esseri (4 Mar 2020)

Para aquellos a quienes no suene Tether, es la stable coin nº1 del ranking crypto...un chanchullo sin respaldo siquiera sobre el k se levanta la ilusión y el precio de BTC ...pero k a día de hoy, es la quinta chapa del ranking con 5000 kilos de cap, nada menos.

En fin, k capacidá de arrastre, toda y más...y su stable coin respaldada en Oro, como indica el link, como un tiro desde su salida. ( Si el respaldo es bueno, de tradear con Tether a hacerlo con Tether Gold, un paso ).

Tether Gold (XAU₮) Reaches Market Cap of $21 Mln, Surpassing Biggest Rival


----------



## mr nobody (4 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Para aquellos a quienes no suene Tether, es la stable coin nº1 del ranking crypto...un chanchullo sin respaldo siquiera sobre el k se levanta la ilusión y el precio de BTC ...pero k a día de hoy, es la quinta chapa del ranking con 5000 kilos de cap, nada menos.
> 
> En fin, k capacidá de arrastre, toda y más...y su stable coin respaldada en Oro, como indica el link, como un tiro desde su salida. ( Si el respaldo es bueno, de tradear con Tether a hacerlo con Tether Gold, un paso ).
> 
> Tether Gold (XAU₮) Reaches Market Cap of $21 Mln, Surpassing Biggest Rival



El Italiano ese esta hecho maquina. Esta imprimiendo dinero como si fuera un BC igual que hace la castuza mundial, riendose de to cristo y nadie es capaz de decirle ni mu.


----------



## paketazo (5 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> 1 : El cacareo mainstream , al parecer, viento en popa.
> 
> British investor buys £1m of gold using phone over coronavirus fears
> 
> ...



Se están gestando los cimientos para la vuelta al patrón oro por parte de quién decida optar por esta opción.

En pocos meses existirá la opción de pagar el café con fiat o con oro, es un hecho, ver que ya perth mint , paxos, Tether, digixgold...han dado el paso, y ofrecen almacenar oro mediante token, al tiempo que otras plataformas permiten usar ese oro mediante pago con móvil o tarjeta para micropagos lo deja relativamente claro.


Un patrón oro 2.0 , una monetización de un activo con miles de años como colateral veraz y probado.

Esto da lugar a mucha controversia evidentemente, pero de momento está ahí, y no ha tardado en suceder.

Si se empezase a usar el oro de nuevo como medio opcional de ahorro y pago...¿cómo podría afectar esto a su precio?

Pensemos que el oro es un activo sin fronteras, y sobre todo en la lucha contra la inflación es un arma eficaz.

¿qué preferirán en Venezuela, acumular BTC o acumular oro? ¿ambas?

Tiempos muy interesantes para el metal precioso, ha aparecido una forma de usarlo, y esta vez, su uso podría masificarse como jamás antes había sucedido.

El handicap...el de siempre...la auditoria, y que los estados no metan mano en la caja.


----------



## tastas (5 Mar 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> El handicap...el de siempre...la auditoria, y que los estados no metan mano en la caja.



Ojalá hubiera alguna manera de auditar fácilmente la cantidad y veracidad de un bien sin depender de terceros, y de impedir que el estado o cualquier otro tercero lo requise o censure su movimiento...


----------



## paketazo (5 Mar 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Ojalá hubiera alguna manera de auditar fácilmente la cantidad y veracidad de un bien sin depender de terceros, y de impedir que el estado o cualquier otro tercero lo requise o censure su movimiento.



no es posible siempre que hablemos de un bien material o físico.

Tengo mis dudas de lo que podría pasar si países relativamente independientes en materia económica y fiscal implementasen la posibilidad de emitir tokens respaldados por oro.

Me refiero a los actuales en las islas cayman, o si por ejemplo suiza (esto no pasará), sacase a nivel estatal un token respaldado por oro físico.

Evidentemente si una empresa con sede en NY como es paxos afirma bajo contrato privado poseer el oro tokenizado en Londres que afirma tener, pues habrá que fiarse como nos podemos fiar de una escritura privada sobre cualquier otro bien.

Esto es un comienzo y creo que no va mal encaminado, pero salvar este escollo no es sencillo, eso sí, ante la duda de llevar pasta al santander para cuenta de ahorro, o tokenizar oro en una empresa australiana o de USA, pues que quieres que te diga.

Tu guarda tus BTC que ahora tenemos esta opción que no había hace unos meses, y nunca se sabe.


----------



## mr nobody (5 Mar 2020)

He hechado un calculo rapido con las estadisticas que he encontrado en google para ver cuanto oro por cabeza hay en espanha y me ha salido esto:

281.6Mgr/47Mpersonas= 6gr/persona aprox.

Si tienes solo una onza ya te puedes dar con un canto en los dientes...


----------



## esseri (5 Mar 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Se están gestando los cimientos para la vuelta al patrón oro por parte de quién decida optar por esta opción.
> 
> En pocos meses existirá la opción de pagar el café con fiat o con oro, es un hecho, ver que ya perth mint , paxos, Tether, digixgold...han dado el paso, y ofrecen almacenar oro mediante token, al tiempo que otras plataformas permiten usar ese oro mediante pago con móvil o tarjeta para micropagos lo deja relativamente claro.
> 
> ...



Por éso comento k lo suyo no es un patrón Oro " al uso" , sino , por ejemplo, incluírlo en unos "DEG" obligatorios para pagos internacionales de riqueza real en "X" comodities - como hacen con el petrodólar...ó el Petro-Rublo-Gold k comentaba siempre Spielzeug -. Una auditoría de reservas es complicada...y además, complica a su vez las cosas, pues favorece reservas fraccionarias, desequilibrios con reservas reales, etc. Pero además de transparencia, la blockchain aporta agilidá , instantaneidá...y hay k valorar esos parámetros, más k la reputación y/o solvencia del presunto poseedor...k podía ser más util en el pasado, en un mundo "más lento" - al carajo la reputación ...k no es sino un certificado de solvencia -o más bien, su sucedáneo a medio/largo plazo - ...absolutamente innecesario y anacrónico en un mundo modélno .

La descentralización física no tiene porké estar orientada a la custodia, sino A LOS PAGOS. En un consenso global, imaginemos una red mundial de almacenes del BIS donde ejecutar esas transacciones, comprobar comodities/divisas transferidas...y claro, el Oro aportado. Eso desvincularía a los usuarios de k las reservas declaradas fuesen correctas o no . Lo importante sería el Oro necesario para afrontar los pagos de esos DEGS...y las auditorías serían constantes ( el día k no tuvieses Oro...adiós capacidá de pago... instantáneo, vamos ...declares unas reservas de una tonelada o de 50.000 ).

Un sistema auditor de este tipo sólo necesitaría un lugar operativo...ni siquiera conocer bóvedas oficiales de cada país, lo k vuelve a complicar la seguridá del metal custodiado, etc . - operativa posiblemnte innecesaria en la actualidá, pero k nos sugiere un concepto anacrónico de un patrón Oro al k es normal k vinculemos una presunta operativa, porke la conocimos así...pero k ya no sería la más óptima en la actualidá ( para empezar, los tokens no serían papelitos , sino software con propiedades de confirmación , seguridá, integridá , simultaneidá , etc infinitamente superiores a las del confeti fiat ... *la auténtica revolución blockchain en un patrón Oro HOY no afectaría al ORO, al patrón en cuestión...SINO AL TOKEN k lo valida *( Un token validado constantemente en una base de datos pública es "fiat descentralizado" y además, elevado a la enésima potencia en su propiedades de representación/recreación del patrón en cuestión )...k sería siempre la base de cualquier fisura y/o chanchullo / descompensación 1:1 - - Llegas...la autoridá global competente te confirma k te entregan tus onzas ó barras en condiciones...y listo. EL día k el emisor, privado o patrio, no pueda hacer frente a una entrega, cantaría automaticamente. En ese mismo momento, en cuanto las premisas necesarias no se cumpliesen...y no habría ningún stand by "insolvente" de Oro del k aprovecharse en el tiempo - con lo k los incentivos para enmierdar , iwalmente disminuirían/desaparecerían ...de hecho, las "reservas" perderían , en todo o en gran parte, su razón de ser -.

Ya se ocuparían tanto los poseedores y emisores de Oro de una administración responsable, ya...


----------



## esseri (5 Mar 2020)

Por aquí...algo a raíz de la propuesta Trumpista de Judy Shelton para la FED.

*The Classical Gold Standard Can Inform Monetary Policy*


A ver...k ésto ya, más k "río sonando" es rumor de catarata , pero wé...k con éstos, nunca se sabe,,,

palomitax.


----------



## Jake el perro (5 Mar 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> En pocos meses existirá la opción de pagar el café con fiat o con oro



Al precio que se podría poner el oro si se diera ese cambio de paradigma, igual con tu onza podrías comprar la cafetería entera


----------



## Jake el perro (5 Mar 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> He hechado un calculo rapido con las estadisticas que he encontrado en google para ver cuanto oro por cabeza hay en espanha y me ha salido esto:
> 
> 281.6Mgr/47Mpersonas= 6gr/persona aprox.
> 
> Si tienes solo una onza ya te puedes dar con un canto en los dientes...



Imagina si hay millones sin un solo gramo, lo que pueden tener acumulado algunas personas....


----------



## Seronoser (5 Mar 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Alguien lo entiende?
> Rusia multiplica por ocho sus exportaciones anuales de oro
> No era Rusia comprador?
> Ahora entiendo la estabilidad del platino



Creerse las cifras oficiales de reservas de oro de Rusia, es como creerse la estadístia rusa de solo 3 infectados por coronavirus jajaja.
Los rusos son unos maestros...tienen muchísimo más de lo que dicen las auditorías. Y cada vez más, gracias al cambio climático.
Yo tengo clarísimo que Rusia es el futuro. Y Europa debería dejar de hacer el imbécil con los anglosajones, y sumar fuerzas.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Mar 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Se están gestando los cimientos para la vuelta al patrón oro por parte de quién decida optar por esta opción.
> 
> En pocos meses existirá la opción de pagar el café con fiat o con oro, es un hecho, ver que ya perth mint , paxos, Tether, digixgold...han dado el paso, y ofrecen almacenar oro mediante token, al tiempo que otras plataformas permiten usar ese oro mediante pago con móvil o tarjeta para micropagos lo deja relativamente claro.
> 
> ...



Cierto pero te matizo, por experiencia propia.
En centroamérica, sudamérica y caribe, y hablando en general, es IMPOSIBLE comprar oro.
Yo lo he intentado en varios países, y al final, te venía de Miami...

Así que en economías como éstas el futuro es cripto, no metalero. Al menos a día de hoy.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Mar 2020)

asi que en 2030 veremos los 1800 ?....apasionante....


----------



## paketazo (5 Mar 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Al precio que se podría poner el oro si se diera ese cambio de paradigma, igual con tu onza podrías comprar la cafetería entera



No somos conscientes de esto.

No será algo que suceda de golpe, se irá desviando fiat a este tipo de activos, tanto físicamente (como siempre), como al tokenizado (más sencillo para el ciudadano de a pie)

Todo esto daría un nuevo significado a lo que es la banca privada de inversión , ya que un banco que posea unas reservas relativamente grandes de oro o plata, podría emitir tokens de este metal al mercado como si de una "reserva federal" se tratase.

Como ahora conviven docenas de divisas en los mercados, en un futuro podría tenderse a una sola pero respaldada en oro (todo esto es hipotético), ya que en la práctica eliminar el problema de la volatilidad de divisas en el comercio internacional sería un plus para los mercados que no nos podemos ni imaginar.

Dicho esto, reitero lo de siempre, si en su día se eliminó el patrón oro, no fue por que no fuera un buen patrón si no por que los gobiernos tenían un límite de emisión de deuda, y de este modo pudieron romper ese limite y tender hacia el infinito.

Si ahora tenemos la opción de fiat tradicional, y la de token de oro convertible a fiat de manera inmediata, ambas opciones convivirán ya que el fiat será el producto final de pago y uso, pero según Gresham en este caso mejor cambiar el fiat por la moneda con mayor estabilidad a largo plazo y potencial de revalorización ante inflaciones constantes y políticas expansivas del dinero.

Otra opción para sumarle al BTC y que no teníamos hace nada.

En cuanto a valoraciones del oro...no cuadrarán las cuentas si nos ponemos a hacerlas, pero podría estar barato si se usará del modo propuesto.


----------



## FranMen (5 Mar 2020)

Otro motivo para pasarse al oro:_
El Gobierno eliminará las deducciones por invertir en planes de pensiones


----------



## SHARKHAN (5 Mar 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Ojalá hubiera alguna manera de auditar fácilmente la cantidad y veracidad de un bien sin depender de terceros, y de impedir que el estado o cualquier otro tercero lo requise o censure su movimiento...



Perdona, pero sí existe, y se llama bitcoin. Totalmente auditable, inconfiscable, deflaccionario, descentralizado, ajeno a la corrupción y a los estados. Tú eres dueño de tu propio dinero, y se manda de A al punto B sin pasar por ningún ente que lo controle y lo fiscalice.
Lástima que muchos ignorantes desconozcan el protocolo aún, pero bitcoin es una jodida maravilla y el mayor dinero duro jamás inventado.


----------



## paketazo (5 Mar 2020)

SHARKHAN dijo:


> Perdona, pero sí existe, y se llama bitcoin. Totalmente auditable, inconfiscable, deflaccionario, descentralizado, ajeno a la corrupción y a los estados. Tú eres dueño de tu propio dinero, y se manda de A al punto B sin pasar por ningún ente que lo controle y lo fiscalice.
> Lástima que muchos ignorantes desconozcan el protocolo aún, pero bitcoin es una jodida maravilla y el mayor dinero duro jamás inventado.



Pero no ves que te lo estaba diciendo de manera sarcástica.

Todos por aquí sabemos lo que ofrece BTC, pero en este caso hablamos de dar veracidad a algo que sea tangible y físico, en cuyo caso, precisamos de un auditor veraz y un almacén impenetrable por terceros ajenos a ese sistema.

O descomponemos la materia en energía de modo que podamos enviarla y reconvertirla en lo que era en origen o no hay manera de lograr lo que ofrece BTC para algo tangible.

Por cierto el otro día como os comenté en la bajada compré algo de rubio metal para probar la tokenización que comentamos, y con las coñas ya le saco 90€ la onza y os juro que no era mi intención a corto plazo esta.

Como pasemos 1700$ la verticalidad va a ser cosa mala...


----------



## nicoburza (6 Mar 2020)

SHARKHAN dijo:


> Perdona, pero sí existe, y se llama bitcoin. Totalmente auditable, inconfiscable, deflaccionario, descentralizado, ajeno a la corrupción y a los estados. Tú eres dueño de tu propio dinero, y se manda de A al punto B sin pasar por ningún ente que lo controle y lo fiscalice.
> Lástima que muchos ignorantes desconozcan el protocolo aún, pero bitcoin es una jodida maravilla y el mayor dinero duro jamás inventado.



Y como se usa Btc en un escenario post apocalíptico donde no hay energía y mucho menos Internet?


----------



## tastas (6 Mar 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cierto pero te matizo, por experiencia propia.
> En centroamérica, sudamérica y caribe, y hablando en general, es IMPOSIBLE comprar oro.
> Yo lo he intentado en varios países, y al final, te venía de Miami...
> 
> Así que en economías como éstas el futuro es cripto, no metalero. Al menos a día de hoy.



Cuándo dices que es imposible comprar oro supongo que te refieres a que hay que pagar un gran extra para obtenerlo. Entre la dificultad de los comercializadores para hacer su trabajo, como burocracia y falta de respeto a propiedad privada, moneda local inflacionaria y la señal que envían unos precios elevadísimos, hasta me atrevería a deir que el oro es más necesario en esos países.

Comparando entre btc y oro, me temo que ambos tendrán demanda similar (respecto a otros países, el oro sigue siendo el rey por tradición y volumen), igual de necesarios. Aunque btc lo tiene algo más sencillo para moverse entre aquéllos que quieran acceder a él.


----------



## tastas (6 Mar 2020)

nicoburza dijo:


> Y como se usa Btc en un escenario post apocalíptico donde no hay energía y mucho menos Internet?



Si desaparece internet, tu mayor preocupación no será poder utilizar Bitcoin. Los tendrás a buen recaudo y a lo mejor tendrás que utilizar un satélite, teléfono o enviar una carta si quieres hacer una transferencia a alguien con acceso a internet, pero tendrás otras preocupaciones.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Mar 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Cuándo dices que es imposible comprar oro supongo que te refieres a que hay que pagar un gran extra para obtenerlo. Entre la dificultad de los comercializadores para hacer su trabajo, como burocracia y falta de respeto a propiedad privada, moneda local inflacionaria y la señal que envían unos precios elevadísimos, hasta me atrevería a deir que el oro es más necesario en esos países.
> 
> Comparando entre btc y oro, me temo que ambos tendrán demanda similar (respecto a otros países, el oro sigue siendo el rey por tradición y volumen), igual de necesarios. Aunque btc lo tiene algo más sencillo para moverse entre aquéllos que quieran acceder a él.



No. Me refiero a que es casi imposible comprarlo físicamente. Ni con spot. No se vende. Ni en Bancos, ni en tiendas. No hay. Directamente. Me refiero a monedas, no a joyas o lingotes, los cuáles no me interesan.

En algunos sitios te dicen que solo se vende a locales...pero luego vas con un local, y te reconocen que no tienen.
Así que tengo claro que el futuro en estos países es cripto, no oro.


----------



## paketazo (6 Mar 2020)

nicoburza dijo:


> Y como se usa Btc en un escenario post apocalíptico donde no hay energía y mucho menos Internet?



En este improbable pero no imposible supuesto, lo que hay que pensar no es en BTC o su uso, si no en como vamos a comprar el pan...si hay quién lo venda evidentemente.

Sin Internet suponemos que no hay telefonía ni fija ni móvil, ni satélite...por consiguiente es posible incluso que no haya electricidad (no al menos de la manera que la tenemos ahora)

El billete fiat físico podría servir como medio para intercambiar valor, pero ya auguro que las falsificaciones superarían al de curso legal en poco tiempo.

Los metales tienen un uso alternativo, pero tampoco lo veo como algo cotidiano, sí quizá para un pago concreto entre particulares (pollos por plata)

¿quién confiaría en un estado en estas circunstancias?

Acaso pensamos que existiría una sainad pública, fuerzas del orden a nuestro servicio, transporte público...si no hay Internet pues "ira y fuego"

Tengo bastantes conocidos venezolanos (por extrapolar), y me dicen que lo peor allí no fue el embargo económico, que lo peor fueron y son las milicias paramilitares dependientes del régimen que campan a sus anchas.

Hace dos días llegó un conocido que tenía un taller de chapa y pintura, y varios apartamentos y bajos comerciales, pues bien, tuvo que coger lo puesto y salir pitando, pues fueron a por su hermano para expropiarle las propiedades y pertenencias, y el siguiente era él (expropiar=meterte un tiro o cárcel)...¿motivo?...que alguien le señaló con el dedo, o simplemente no tenía amigos suficientes.

Por cierto me comentó que allí lo más apreciado es el dólar, pero que también se usan euros en menor medida, lo de BTC y otras me dijo que sí, que le sonaba pero nunca lo había probado.

Si tuviera al menos BTC no hubiera venido con una mano delante y otra detrás, pero bueno, al menos aquí tiene familia, que para empezar ya no es poco.

Buen viernes ya...por cierto...la bolsa todo al rojo... en USA no se nota mucho pero el IBEX parece escombro.


----------



## tastas (6 Mar 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> No. Me refiero a que es casi imposible comprarlo físicamente. Ni con spot. No se vende. Ni en Bancos, ni en tiendas. No hay. Directamente. Me refiero a monedas, no a joyas o lingotes, los cuáles no me interesan.
> 
> En algunos sitios te dicen que solo se vende a locales...pero luego vas con un local, y te reconocen que no tienen.
> Así que tengo claro que el futuro en estos países es cripto, no oro.



Estoy seguro de que si apareces con cuatro billetes de 500 euros o cualquier moneda que ellos se sientan cómodos de usar, te encuentran alguna onza.
Y te invitan a venir mañana con precios similares, ya se encargarán ellos de buscarla.

Luego está el tema de que en esa zona prefieran comprar oro en formato joya a comprarlo en formato moneda acuñada.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Mar 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Estoy seguro de que si apareces con cuatro billetes de 500 euros o cualquier moneda que ellos se sientan cómodos de usar, te encuentran alguna onza.
> Y te invitan a venir mañana con precios similares, ya se encargarán ellos de buscarla.
> 
> Luego está el tema de que en esa zona prefieran comprar oro en formato joya a comprarlo en formato moneda acuñada.



Iba con muchos billetes de 100 dolares. Los euros en estos países, son basura y no te los cogen ni para limpiarte el culo en las gasolineras.
Claro que me habrían buscado onzas...traídas de miami. Pero cero disponibilidad en el momento. Y encima tienes que mostrar la cara.

Si eres blanco y vives en ciertos países, lo peor que puedes hacer es dejarte ver la cara en el mismo sitio dos veces.
De primero de expatriado.


----------



## Membroza (6 Mar 2020)

Depende para quién. A mí ahora para comprar me está viniendo muy bien.


----------



## Dylan Thomas (6 Mar 2020)

Joder, lo han bajado 40$ en 10 minutos!!


----------



## Jake el perro (6 Mar 2020)

Me ha llegado hoy el paquete con varios pedidos acumulados de Gold Silver Bélgica y, al ser la primera vez, tenía algo de temor ya que algún forero había dicho que eran un poco desastres. Pues tengo que decir que todo muy bien y que contento con repatriar todo el metal acumulado desde 2019. Ahora a ver cómo evoluciona el mundo pero ya un poco más tranquilo


----------



## tristezadeclon (6 Mar 2020)

el petroleo cayendo un 8% a pesar del anuncio de q van a recortar la producción, el wti a punto de perder los 42$

el bono usano a 10 años con una rentabilidad del 0.7%, mínimos históricos

los bonos europeos algunos en el -0.9%, igualmente mínimos históricos

lo de las repos aumenta exponencialmente y ya da vértigo

el euro subiendo fuerte contra el dolar

los metales manipulados como siempre, machacan a la plata para intentar conseguir q no suba el precio del oro

parece q se centran en los metales pero no consiguen corregir otras hemorragias, lo mas interesante es lo del petroleo con el trifostio entre los rusos y los saudis

ya no se si el coronavirus es la excusa para desencadenar lo q está ocurriendo o mas bien una cortina de humo, pq mientras todas estas cosas sin importancia suceden en nuestros massmierda el monotema es un puto resfriado

por supuesto el ciudadano medio no sabe ni por donde le da el aire respecto a todo esto, coronavirus por aqui y coronavirus por alli, y tan pancho, luego vendrán los madres mías, como siempre, y la culpa habrá quedado para el coronavirus pq es lo q han dicho los massmierda

es imposible luchar contra esto, si intentas abrirle los ojos a alguien te miran pensando q estás para q te encierren


----------



## Jake el perro (6 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> es imposible luchar contra esto, si intentas abrirle los ojos a alguien te miran pensando q estás para q te encierren



Yo ya he desistido salvo casos contados


----------



## esseri (6 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> es imposible luchar contra esto, si intentas abrirle los ojos a alguien te miran pensando q estás para q te encierren



Joder con abrirle los ojos al personal...

La mayoría no tiene 5 verdes en cash...pero sus compromisos, archi adquiridos y debidamente cerrados. Ké cintura podrían tener, en cualquier caso ?

En esas circunstancias...no veo dónde está el favor de poner en claro al mundo cómo va esta pocilga. Bendita ignorancia, en un momento dado...


----------



## estupeharto (6 Mar 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Yo ya he desistido salvo casos contados



Así es. 
Al que no le importa ni pone un mínimo de interés.... ni te lo agradecerá ni consigues más que te vea como un bicho raro, cenizo, pesado...
Es cómo hablar de política con quien no tiene npi de historia ni criterio, simples adoctrinables para uso y disfrute del chiringuito.
Tiempo perdido y malas sensaciones


----------



## nicoburza (6 Mar 2020)

Entiendo lo q dicen, a mi también Btc me parece genial. Pero en tiempos de caos total vale mas una moneda de metal que algo que tengo en el celular pero que no puedo usar por no tener red ni batería.


----------



## estupeharto (7 Mar 2020)

Y añado,... Precisamente energía!? ..... Que es lo que más se necesita para todo y lo que va a ser (ya lo es) el gran problema de la humanidad de los ocho miles de millones. Mal camino por ahí


----------



## esseri (7 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero es que además necesita mucha energía para funcionar.... (en contraposición, por nombrar un detalle, una pieza de plata, oro, de hace 500 años, no ha vuelto a consumir más energía para "seguir viva" en esos 500 y en los próximos 2000. Multiplicado por toda la masa que hay, es un pico...
> No todo son rosas y violas...
> 
> ¿Podría llegar a implementarse como medio mundial?
> ...



Por diox y con tól respeto , no seas canelo...

Porké buscas el bien común, la sostenibilidá, la transparencia , el "positivismo" o la solidaridá vía impuestos para acotar si un sistema será implantado o no...cuando el actual no deja de pasarte por el morro k, desde la óptica del plebeyo medio y hasta del más "lentito", tódo éso importa una reputísima mierda ? Esta misma semana, la mismísima FED ha salido a la palestra con "el bien común" en su bocaza - ojo, en una cuestión de pura superviviencia masiva , lo k evidencia muy mucho los límites éticos de esta banda - ...de la alimaña Lagarde en su papel de Teresa de Calcuta mientras desguazan el percal extractivo con el k nos han dáo por el culo medio siglo , mejor ni opinar. Hace falta más para ver k a quienes no les vale ya , es a ellos...y k nos llevan a otro "mejor" ? ( Mejor...para sus intereses, claro ).

En el sistema actual, la peña palma sin 4 chavos para ir al médico, cobrando putas miserias por toda una existencia en un curro de mierda , sin medios para k sus hijos se formen competitivamente respecto a las futuras generaciones castuzas - el acceso plebeyo a la cultura sólo se dió cuando la Uni era poco más k una pachanga - o pagando a peso de krugerrand el palmo de chabola en la k sobrevive. De verdá no te da éso ninguna pista ?

Yo , k soy de "meloguisomelocomo" integral y jamás había palpado el mundo de "las himbersiones" en movimientos de terceros ( mi pasta siempre se había multiplicáo o dividido en base a mi trabajo, riesgo y decisiones ) llevo ya unos años apostando en el Casino, meneando activos con más o menos apariencia moral k los barnice...y ésto es una puta picadora orientada a desvalijar tolais codiciosos y/o confiados , ni más ni menos.

Ahora mismo, en las cryptos, si hay algo claro , son los movimientos milimétricos k las rigen , las mareas sincrónicas k las acercan, sobreponen y separan k cada mes k pasa te ponen más difícil el cruce más elemental en beneficio de tus posiciones - hace nada, eran práctica cotidiana y bastante asequible - y k no buscan sino desvalijarte al primer o al vigésimo movimiento en falso. Y con ese control nanométrico, A CAER, k no hay otra. Buscar la idoneidá moral en semajante encaje de bolillos castuzo o en cualquier otro k provenga de estos hijos de puta genocidas es de risa, joder. Por cierto, sus perspectivas de aceptación , regulación y adopción, ya no están en cuestión,no señor...y espera a la hornada de cryptos patrias k van a ir sumándose al tapete durante este año y más allá...verás ké guateque.

Afortunadamente, el Oro es un medio de reserva de riqueza real conocido y contrastado por castuzos iwalmente expoliados k cualquier hormiguita muerta de hambre como nosotros. *Y ÉSA , mientras no se demuestre lo contrario* - rotundamente , pues parcialmente su manipulación es tan evidente como cualquier otra - *... es la esperanza blanca. *Si realmente está en determinados planes castuzospara un orden económico futuro...diox los asista. Y las hormiguitas...HODL A MUERTE y a no soltar esa ola ni borrachos, no hay otra.

Aquí hay una partida simultánea de muchas caras , pero con la pasta del prójimo en el fondo de todas ellas. El objetivo, por desolador k suene, es perdurar ...y preservar fichas hábiles hasta hacer pie fuerte en la próxima pantalla...k de cuentito tirolés de Heidi , tendrá lo justito. Muchísimo menos aún k ésta.


----------



## Mininota (7 Mar 2020)

Perdón... ¿sabéis algún hilo donde hablen del PROCEDIMIENTO de venta de oro legal? Es decir, no ir por ahía un comprooro con una cadena de señora, sino si pej tienes 100 gramos en un lingote y quieres venderlo, ¿qué haces?
Asumo el cachondeo que tan inocente pregunta puede provocar, OK; pero por favor...explicármelo.
Gracias.


----------



## tastas (7 Mar 2020)

Así rápidamente porque es el hilo del oro:
Bitcoin utiliza toda la energía que tiene disponible y le resulta rentable utilizar. Vamos, tal como culaquier otra actividad económica.
Si hoy usa 100 y la energía disponible pasa a ser reducida en un 40%, pues la energía que use Bitcoin será aproximadamente de 60 si el resto de actividades con las que btc compite se mantienen iguales.
Y ya.


----------



## jaris (7 Mar 2020)

Mininota dijo:


> Perdón... ¿sabéis algún hilo donde hablen del PROCEDIMIENTO de venta de oro legal? Es decir, no ir por ahía un comprooro con una cadena de señora, sino si pej tienes 100 gramos en un lingote y quieres venderlo, ¿qué haces?
> Asumo el cachondeo que tan inocente pregunta puede provocar, OK; pero por favor...explicármelo.
> Gracias.



en cualquier tienda de compraventa de oro de inversion, degussa, andorrano, dracma metales etc, siempre te darán más que en un comproro de paquis, te identificas, te lo tasan y comprueban y te pagan.
te dan recibo de venta y luego, (si quieres) el año que viene lo declaras al hacer la renta, declaras la diferencia de lo que te costó con lo que te han pagado.
tambien lo puedes vender a particulares, hay un foro aqui concreto para eso.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (7 Mar 2020)

Ahora el andorrano paga por el lingote de 100 gr good delivery 4.631,51 €, si lo pones aquí por 4700 te lo quitan de las manos.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Por diox y con tól respeto , no seas canelo...
> 
> Porké buscas el bien común, la sostenibilidá, la transparencia , el "positivismo" o la solidaridá vía impuestos para acotar si un sistema será implantado o no...cuando el actual no deja de pasarte por el morro k, desde la óptica del plebeyo medio y hasta del más "lentito", tódo éso importa una reputísima mierda ? Esta misma semana, la mismísima FED ha salido a la palestra con "el bien común" en su bocaza - ojo, en una cuestión de pura superviviencia masiva , lo k evidencia muy mucho los límites éticos de esta banda - ...de la alimaña Lagarde en su papel de Teresa de Calcuta mientras desguazan el percal extractivo con el k nos han dáo por el culo medio siglo , mejor ni opinar. Hace falta más para ver k a quienes no les vale ya , es a ellos...y k nos llevan a otro "mejor" ? ( Mejor...para sus intereses, claro ).
> 
> ...



Yo no he dicho que yo buscara nada de bien común, sostenibilidad, transparencia, etc. que comentas, ni lo contrario.
He hablado sobre que también hay serios problemas para su implementación a nivel extendido. Y el de la energía me parece uno de los más importantes, y también los otros.
Es sencillo de ver.
Si la energía se vuelve más cara, eso afectará también a un medio de pago que la necesita en gran cantidad y se replantearía su sustitución por otro si llegara el caso.
Un sistema que permite libertad es algo que tratarán de impedir. No porque lo diga yo, sino porque es lo que han hecho siempre y tiene lógica que quienes tienen el poder sigan así . ¿Van a renunciar a impuestos? ¿Van a oficializar un sistema que puede ser muy útil a la delincuencia y fastidiarles a ellos?
Yo creo que no.
Se irá viendo con el tiempo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Mar 2020)

Lin chao dijo:


> Ahora el andorrano paga por el lingote de 100 gr good delivery 4.631,51 €, si lo pones aquí por 4700 te lo quitan de las manos.



Joder hace no tanto pague por los mios a 3710 euros y me parecieron caros............... fue hace nada joder.


----------



## esseri (8 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que yo buscara nada de bien común, sostenibilidad, transparencia, etc. que comentas, ni lo contrario.
> He hablado sobre que también hay serios problemas para su implementación a nivel extendido. Y el de la energía me parece uno de los más importantes, y también los otros.
> Es sencillo de ver.
> Si la energía se vuelve más cara, eso afectará también a un medio de pago que la necesita en gran cantidad y se replantearía su sustitución por otro si llegara el caso.
> ...



Sí, claro...de sostenibilidad directamente...pero también del bien común, cuestionando las cryptos ( o BTC , realmente creo k tampoco aludes directamente a ello ) en base a si defraudan al fisco, son energeticamente viables, etc. En fin, al menos así lo ke interpretado yo, espero no ofenderte con ello, desde luego, no es en absoluto lo k he querido.

La economía crypto tiene mucho de incipiente , no sólo una desregulación k cada día intenta paliarse más, sino su propio ADN - al menos el público - y los propios matices k lo conforman. Hay mucha panfletada barata al respecto, mucho idealismo de pega y mucho paripé...y se le irá viendo la patita conforme avanza, pues quedan muchííísimas caretas por caer en el sector. Lo k tengo clarísimo es k avanzará y k es un repositorio de destino elefantiásico y exponencial k al desparrame de confeti fiat k, como fuga de agua, no sabe ya hacia dónde expandirse , le va como un guante. Y la densidá de trolas, censuras, estafas, medias verdades, o financiación malabarística seguramente arrase la de cualquier otro sector...pero vamos, k éso no será impedimento para k se consolide. Tienes en el Top 5 una chapa k mantiene el sector en pie a base de electroshocs de pasta más falsa k el confeti verde, no te digo más.

Por cierto...quiero ver cómo se expanden las propuestas de Oro tokenizado, porke si algo veo claro en el ranking crypto es k está diseñado para una cascada perfectamente interconectada y sincronizada sobre la k montar el sistema financiero futuro...y lo mismo puede haber sorpresita y k la base de toda esa cascada económica sea un elemento de riqueza real irreplicable como el Oro y no unas cryptos, y especialmente BTC , k son putas yonkies de Tether trilero y se vendieron a las putas y los Lambos demasiado pronto para llegar a nada limpio. Ultimamente, hasta el hamijo Max Keiser minimiza propiedades del Oro ...o sea, k al lío con la "amenaza fantasma" a Bitcoin, k parece k pica... ( y más al loro aún con k las chapas patrias-castuzas de lanzamiento inminente aparezcan con Oro - o hasta comodities - bajo el brazo ...k el tapete crypto puede hacer el triple mortal con tirabuzón tan ricamente ).

En mi opinión,y hablando de dinero, como el Oro no hay NADA...y las cryptos, mas k como pasta, las veo valiosas como proveedoras de servicios - estoy hasta los wevos de decir k los utility tokens están salvajemente menospreciados...cuando, sin tanta cháchara de nuevos pardigmas monetarios, TOKENIZAN TRABAJO REAL ( y ya vamos por dos patrones optimizados , mirusté ) -. Así k la verdadera revolución crypto puede no ser la recreación y/u optimización monetaria k se nos lleva vendiendo desde el inicio...sino la OPERATIVIDAD k la tokenización confiere a un mundo a mil por hora.

Palomitax, pues.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y añado,... Precisamente energía!? ..... Que es lo que más se necesita para todo y lo que va a ser (ya lo es) el gran problema de la humanidad de los ocho miles de millones. Mal camino por ahí



El gran problema del mundo es el agua dulce, no la energía. Esa sí que desencadenará guerras.
La energía existirá siempre que exista el sol, el agua o el viento.
Otra cosa es que tus gobernantes en Hispañistán y Europeistán, te prohiban usarla, y te obliguen a pasar por el aro de los impuestos.
Pero no es culpa de la energía, sino de tus gobernantes.

Pero por suerte para todos, estimado conforero....hay muchos más países fuera del ombligo europeo.
Háblales de energía a Rusia, a la Opep, a China, a Usa...


----------



## tristezadeclon (8 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> *los dos puntos débiles del petrodolar son el fracking y su financiación por un lado, y arabia saudita por otro, va a estar interesante seguir los acontecimientos*, *vamos a ver si casualmente se mueven cosas por arabia dentro de poco tiempo*
> 
> la salida a bolsa de aramco y el interés chino en ella cobrarían de repente todo el sentido, sería un doble ataque a los puntos débiles del petrodolar por parte china
> 
> a partir de ahí los caminos a seguir por los acontecimientos son inexcrutables por ahora, pero veo posible q todo esto esté muy bien pensado por los chinos




cito este mensaje mío del 24 de febrero, está en la página 108 de este mismo hilo, pq creo q viene muy a cuento

bueno, pues voilá, arabia saudí ha iniciado una guerra de precios a muerte contra rusia q ha hecho bajar el precio del barril de petroleo a niveles de 2008 y amenaza con q pueden bajarlos todavía mucho mas y mantenerlo el tiempo q haga falta

Arabia Saudí se prepara para una guerra del petróleo y las Bolsas de Oriente Medio se desploman



las consecuencias de ese hecho suponen la quiebra cuasi inmediata de todo el fracking usano, puesto q lo q están haciendo los saudies es acordar precios fijos con empresas occidentales por debajo de 50$ a varios años vista, eso supone la condena a muerte del fracking irremisiblemente

y no solo eso, vamos a ver a quien le venden petroleo ahora los saudies y sobre todo en q moneda, pq el petrodolar con los acuerdos bilaterales de china y rusia entre si y con otros paises vetando el dolar ya estaba herido de importancia, pero esto puede ser la estocada mortal

este tema es crucial, va a haber q seguirlo con lupa, creo q los chinos han ideado todo esto del coronavirus para lograr justo lo q han logrado con los saudíes, lo mismo estoy equivocado pero creo q saldremos de dudas en pocos días

lo q quiero decir es q si esto de verdad supone una amenaza mortal para el petrodolar podemos estar seguros q en poco tiempo tendremos la reacción usana y esta vez no será un simple amago

en un momento de crisis en q la economía está paralizada y no hay demanda de dólares ya q tampoco hay demanda de petroleo ni de productos (salvo mascarillas), la solución q se les ocurre a los usanos es darle a la impresora, si inundas el mercado de un producto del q no hay demanda lo q vas a hacer es q ese producto pierda valor, ellos mismos se están ahorcando, hace dos semanas el euro/dolar estaba a 1.078 y ya está a 1.135, como llegue a 1.18 nos vamos a reir...

es curioso como el petrodolar, q se vió reforzado nada mas nacer con la oportuna crisis del petroleo de 1973 q hizo subir los precios, puede ser q otra crisis del petroleo vaya a ser su tumba si siguen bajando los precios, karma is a bitch


----------



## esseri (8 Mar 2020)

Va a ser k no...k no es Perro Sanchez.

Next year National Bank plans to buy 60 t of gold

"En febrero, alrededor de 3.6 toneladas de oro fueron compradas a productores locales, 1.9 toneladas de las cuales fueron vendidas al Fondo Nacional como parte del nuevo Concepto. Moldabekova agregó que gold actúa como un activo seguro y que el Banco continuará comprando oro producido en el país.* En 2019 se compraron unas 57 toneladas de oro. Este año está previsto comprar unas 60 toneladas.*"


( ésto rondaría un 1,5 - 2% de la producción mundial anual de Oro, no ?...para un país con un PIB entre 4 y 10 veces inferior al de Hezpaña - en función del PIB PPA ó Nominal - ) : Compras propias ? // Estrategia perfectamente definida ? // Siroco lisérgico y olé ?


----------



## estupeharto (8 Mar 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> El gran problema del mundo es el agua dulce, no la energía. Esa sí que desencadenará guerras.
> La energía existirá siempre que exista el sol, el agua o el viento.
> Otra cosa es que tus gobernantes en Hispañistán y Europeistán, te prohiban usarla, y te obliguen a pasar por el aro de los impuestos.
> Pero no es culpa de la energía, sino de tus gobernantes.
> ...



El gran problema es que con la avaricia y falta de escrúpulos y de cabeza, se ha permitido crecer de la forma que se ha hecho hasta donde estamos. 8000 millones de personas. El consumo de energía bestia, gracias a un petróleo sacado de la nada (haciendo un símil con el dinero de la nada). Porque se ha cogido de la despensa, preparado para usar. Pero es finito y luego no tendrá sustituto en la forma que lo es ahora. 

Siempre habrá energía, sí. Pero sobran miles de millones de pesonas así a bote pronto, para que con esa cantidad inferior de energía se pueda mantener un sistema mínimo. 

Cuidado con lo de que habrá energía del sol y del viento, porque para construir y mantener las infraestructuras hace falta una gran cantidad de energía (que ahora suministra alegremente el petróleo, pero que cuando no esté, ojo con las cuentas). Y no se han hecho los deberes cuando se podían hacer. 

El agua es otro problema, sin duda. Aunque creo que el de la energía es el que viene antes, de hecho ya está poniendo orden. Ya "veremos" como queda la cosa, cuanta población y de qué forma se vivirá. Toca recorte del bueno, y por las malas, ya que el shurmano es así, por las buenas ni cambia ni aprende. 

De lo que quede, ya se verá cómo estamos de agua (que como todo, también necesita energía para funcionar)


----------



## estupeharto (8 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> cito este mensaje mío del 24 de febrero, está en la página 108 de este mismo hilo, pq creo q viene muy a cuento
> 
> bueno, pues voilá, arabia saudí ha iniciado una guerra de precios a muerte contra rusia q ha hecho bajar el precio del barril de petroleo a niveles de 2008 y amenaza con q pueden bajarlos todavía mucho mas y mantenerlo el tiempo q haga falta
> 
> ...



El fracking nació muerto. A pérdidas seguras. Pasara lo que pasara.
Mala calidad, baja tasa de retorno energético. Más los problemas geológicos y de seguridad de los que han pasado tres pueblos.
Dinero de la nada para amiguetes que han hecho el negocio, dejando las deudas bajo la mesa.
Un poco de maquillaje para la economía USA durante unos meses.... Y luego.... La realidad que ya se sabía. No hay más cera que la que arde.

En cuanto al precio del petróleo, no sabemos lo que hay entre bambalinas...oro?...
No tiene sentido un precio barato de algo valioso y "escaso". ¿Con qué sentido u objeto? ¿Por el bien de humanidad? No. Aquí se mata por el negocio y poder.
Hay trato oculto, para que la rueda se siga moviendo y todos ganen.
Hasta que llegue el tiempo en que la escasez mande y los acuerdos no se puedan mantener y se creen nuevos tratos, con sus respectivos follones, pérdidas y perdedores.
Y en esas andamos


----------



## Jebediah (8 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> El fracking nació muerto. A pérdidas seguras. Pasara lo que pasara.
> Mala calidad, baja tasa de retorno energético. Más los problemas geológicos y de seguridad de los que han pasado tres pueblos.
> Dinero de la nada para amiguetes que han hecho el negocio, dejando las deudas bajo la mesa.
> Un poco de maquillaje para la economía USA durante unos meses.... Y luego.... La realidad que ya se sabía. No hay más cera que la que arde.
> ...



Precio barato del petróleo que nadie más puede permitirlo. ¿Qué le pasa a la pequeña empresa cuando Amazon se lo vende más barato, incluso perdiendo pasta por una temporada? Amazon puede permitírselo pero la pequeña empresa no y cierra. Cuando cierran los suficientes Amazon vuelve al precio normal del producto.

Lo mismo con el petróleo. Cuando USA no pueda más con el petróleo ese negocio se le irá a la mierda, el crudo se venderá en la moneda que le dé la gana a cada proveedor de crudo y el petrodólar no valdrá nada. La economía de USA jodida y la potencia más grande e imperialista del mundo hecha añicos, presa fácil para el que le interese. ¿China?¿Rusia?¿Arabia Saudita?¿Un acuerdo entre todo oriente? A saber, pero un petróleo barato le jode de lo lindo a USA.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Mar 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Precio barato del petróleo que nadie más puede permitirlo. ¿Qué le pasa a la pequeña empresa cuando Amazon se lo vende más barato, incluso perdiendo pasta por una temporada? Amazon puede permitírselo pero la pequeña empresa no y cierra. Cuando cierran los suficientes Amazon vuelve al precio normal del producto.
> 
> Lo mismo con el petróleo. Cuando USA no pueda más con el petróleo ese negocio se le irá a la mierda, el crudo se venderá en la moneda que le dé la gana a cada proveedor de crudo y el petrodólar no valdrá nada. La economía de USA jodida y la potencia más grande e imperialista del mundo hecha añicos, presa fácil para el que le interese. ¿China?¿Rusia?¿Arabia Saudita?¿Un acuerdo entre todo oriente? A saber, pero un petróleo barato le jode de lo lindo a USA.



USA está jodida. Como les pasa a los imperios. Crecen más de lo que deben, no hacen bien las cuentas, y llega un día que empiezan a decrecer, no salen las cuentas,.... y la lían, empiezan con trampas, patadas adelante, delinquen, y al final tienen que ceder a la realidad.

Les fue bien mientras duró. Pero estamos en otros tiempos. Los "contrincantes" han crecido, no están por la labor de hacerles más el juego. Otros sucumbieron al juego sucio cuando intentaron desligarse del dolar (Sadam, Gadafi, ...), pero todo cambia y ahora ya no se dan circunstancias idóneas. China, Rusia, India, .... cuidado, estos sí que tienen armas de destrucción masiva. 

El mastodonte necesita sus impresoras a toda máquina y que los demás colaboren como nunca. Sin comercio no hay fiesta. Necesitan un win-win, pero la partida se acaba. Tendrán que ceder el poder de la banca. Así fue muy fácil.
Será por un detonante o por otro, pero reventará. 
Ya se verá cual será su respuesta y aceptación. Esperemos que no la líen bélicamente, por el bien de ellos mismos y del resto.
Pero nuevas normas y escenario tocan.


----------



## scratch (8 Mar 2020)

Disculpadme el offtopic por favor, no tengo ni idea de dónde poner esta pregunta. 
¿Amortizar hipoteca (quedan 80k de principal) o comprar MPs? Si amortizo es para reducir cuota y tratar de tener el menor lastre posible. Estamos hablando de unos 7k/año durante un par de años, con un poco de suerte 3 años.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> El fracking nació muerto. A pérdidas seguras. Pasara lo que pasara.
> Mala calidad, baja tasa de retorno energético. Más los problemas geológicos y de seguridad de los que han pasado tres pueblos.
> Dinero de la nada para amiguetes que han hecho el negocio, dejando las deudas bajo la mesa.
> Un poco de maquillaje para la economía USA durante unos meses.... Y luego.... La realidad que ya se sabía. No hay más cera que la que arde.
> ...



Es que el petróleo no es escaso.
Es otra patraña que vienen contando hace medio siglo.


----------



## scratch (8 Mar 2020)

Agradezco la respuesta en lo que vale, amortizaré deuda y si "sobran" 20 euretes pues una onza de Ag, para la buchaca. Si se empiezan a poner feas las cosas (más) iré balanceando hacia MPs.
Reitero mi agradecimiento y mis disculpas por el offtopic


----------



## FranMen (8 Mar 2020)

Ahora entiendo que Rusia venda oro, con la bajada de demanda y precio del petróleo no le llega


----------



## estupeharto (8 Mar 2020)

scratch dijo:


> Disculpadme el offtopic por favor, no tengo ni idea de dónde poner esta pregunta.
> ¿Amortizar hipoteca (quedan 80k de principal) o comprar MPs? Si amortizo es para reducir cuota y tratar de tener el menor lastre posible. Estamos hablando de unos 7k/año durante un par de años, con un poco de suerte 3 años.



Depende de si puedes desgravar o no.

1. Si puedes desgravar, no te pases ni un euro en lo que pagas al año (capital, intereses y seguros obligatorios de la hipoteca). 9040 por titular.
Porque lo que amortices de más, pierdes esa desgravación.

2. Si no llegas a los 9040 por titular (18.080 si sois dos) al año, puedes dejarlo así o amortizar algo para coger un poco más de desgravación anual.

3. Yo prefiero tener el dinero antes que amortizar. Los intereses están por el suelo. Mantén cash. Siempre estás a tiempo de amortizar si quieres, o bien utilizarlo para otra necesidad o lo que te convenga. Eso no quiere decir que lo gastes. Mientras puedas, ahorra lo que debes, pero gestiónalo tú.
Una vez ahorrado lo que debes, ya tienes más colchón. Ese excedente lo puedes dedicar a lo que decías por ejemplo.
También, si dispones de ingresos y un cierto ahorro, aunque no tengas cubierta toda la deuda en lo ahorrado, puedes invertir una parte (en algo seguro, no en el casino), una vez tengas un colchón y tras evaluar, lo veas bien.

4. En caso de que los intereses suban (cosa que de momento no creo, y que dure), te planteas el tema. Para mí, mucho tienen que subir para que no sea preferible mantener tú el control de tu dinero.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Mar 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Es que el petróleo no es escaso.
> Es otra patraña que vienen contando hace medio siglo.



Escaso no es. Llevan extrayendo millones y millones desde hace décadas.
Lo que es, es finito. Y los indicadores ya lo muestran.
La tasa de retorno energético ha ido mermando. Lo gordo y bueno ya se ha quemado. Lo que queda, es de peor calidad y cuesta más extraerlo.
Esto es una realidad inexorable, como lo es que todos envejeceremos y moriremos.

En el informe de 2018, ya no ocultan como en informes anteriores, lo que viene siendo ya una realidad que no pueden seguir ocultando.


----------



## Muttley (8 Mar 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Ahora entiendo que Rusia venda oro, con la bajada de demanda y precio del petróleo no le llega



Rusia va sobrada.
Solo en Siberia tiene entre 60000 y 200000 millones de barriles.
Produce 11 millones de barriles al día...da para 15 años....en el peor de los casos...sin contar con los yacimientos del ártico y otras áreas que están inexplorados.
Reservas de petróleo en Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
The Oil Drum | Uncertainties About Russian Reserves and Future Production

En cuanto al oro Rusia es la tercera en cuanto a reservas, solo por detrás de Australia y Sudáfrica.
Oro: reservas mundiales por países 2018 | Statista

Rusia está cubierta en la carrera de la rata y no le interesa frenar producción.
A Rusia le falta infraestructura de transporte....y bajando la producción tal y como pretende Arabia Saudi...no va a mejorar. Y si además se lleva el bonus point de dar la estocada final al petroleo de esquisto de USA....pues perfecto!

Rusia es junto a Venezuela el único país que comanda ambos rankings.
Los paises que tienen oro no tienen reservas de petróleo de importancia y a la inversa. salvo estos dos. 
Sudáfrica el productor histórico del 90% de oro extraído en la historia no pudo hacer frente al bloqueo económico (que se basaba básicamente en petróleo) que acabó con el Apartheid.


----------



## scratch (8 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Depende de si puedes desgravar o no.
> 
> 1. Si puedes desgravar, no te pases ni un euro en lo que pagas al año (capital, intereses y seguros obligatorios de la hipoteca). 9040 por titular.
> Porque lo que amortices de más, pierdes esa desgravación.
> ...



Muchas gracias a tí también por tu detallada respuesta.


----------



## FranMen (9 Mar 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Rusia va sobrada.
> Solo en Siberia tiene entre 60000 y 200000 millones de barriles.
> Produce 11 millones de barriles al día...da para 15 años....en el peor de los casos...sin contar con los yacimientos del ártico y otras áreas que están inexplorados.
> Reservas de petróleo en Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> ...



Pero tiene que comer, esta baja de divisas y con la bajada del precio del petróleo y, como tú dices, los barriles muertos de risa en los almacenes, necesita vender oro. Desde luego no digo que no esté cubierta. Pero me hace entender las bajadas puntuales que ha tenido el oro estos días y la noticia de que venda cuando hasta ahora era compradora


----------



## FranMen (9 Mar 2020)

Venezuela, en cambio, ya está muy tocada, sin divisas, embargada y con el petróleo por los suelos, veo guerra civil a la voz de ya


----------



## Muttley (9 Mar 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Pero tiene que comer, esta baja de divisas y con la bajada del precio del petróleo y, como tú dices, los barriles muertos de risa en los almacenes, necesita vender oro. Desde luego no digo que no esté cubierta. Pero me hace entender las bajadas puntuales que ha tenido el oro estos días y la noticia de que venda cuando hasta ahora era compradora





FranMen dijo:


> Venezuela, en cambio, ya está muy tocada, sin divisas, embargada y con el petróleo por los suelos, veo guerra civil a la voz de ya



Ten en cuenta que ha sido Rusia la que ha boicoteado a la OPEP para no reducir producción.
Está troleando a Arabia Saudí (por tanto a USA). Y favoreciendo a sus aliados (Irán que de todas formas está embargado). Están al volante ahora mismo.
En vez de vender petróleo a 50....puede estar vendiendo oro a precio récord. No es mal negocio si tienes de los dos en abundancia. 

Hay países en los que habrá problemas graves antes que Venezuela. Total alli no sacan ni el 10% de su capacidad y viven en la indigencia bolivariana ya desde hace tiempo.
Preocupa Ecuador que además está dolarizado, Mexico, Argentina y Brasil.


----------



## FranMen (9 Mar 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que ha sido Rusia la que ha boicoteado a la OPEP para no reducir producción.
> Está troleando a Arabia Saudí (por tanto a USA). Y favoreciendo a sus aliados (Irán que de todas formas está embargado). Están al volante ahora mismo.
> En vez de vender petróleo a 50....puede estar vendiendo oro a precio récord. No es mal negocio si tienes de los dos en abundancia.
> 
> ...



No te compro Irán. Rusia tiene aliados de conveniencia, mira Turquia. Si tiene que caer Irán, caerá
En burbuja Rusia tiene muchos forofos pero es tan imperialista como USA o peor


----------



## esseri (9 Mar 2020)

Respecto al Oro ( insisto, personalmente, ya sólo un abrazo institucional oficial inequívoco y de calado me valdría de algo ) me gustaría insistir en el cara o cruz de las cryptos.

- Cara : La comentada integración en el sistema monetario/financiero global posicionándolo estelarmente en ese sistema tokenizado ( incluso aprovechando una hipotética bull run para asegurar , diversificar y derivar patrimonio crypto hacia el Oro, en una sinergia en espiral acojonante ).

- Cruz : La capacidá de las cryptos de convertirse en el catalizador donde amplificar el fiat infinito sin la necesidá de intensificar la impresión y dejar el confeti a la altura del barro , instaládolo en una patada adelante contínua y vertiginosa no sólo inédita, sino inimaginable. Las perspectivas de multiplicación , tras las posiciones k han podido tomarse en dos años de drenaje integral de los precios , pueden procurar retornos delirantes con los k hundir el Oro y lo k se te ponga por delante. En una dinámica de bull run exponencial , más aún en un contexto himbersor pavoroso en cualquier otro mercado , el fiat infinito no parará de entrar , creando - y voy a aludir al concepto de "disidencia controlada" como clave trilera k creo puede ayudar - ...una "hiperinflación controlada" k orientar a discreción , burrada y la peor baba . Volquetes de unos miles de pavos como los k hemos visto bloquear las alzas del Oro estos días ante el asombro del forerío... en esa tesitura, son un chiste . Con un ranking crypto desbocado , propinillas. Y ojo, inagotables para magrear lo k se le ponga en el nardo a quien proceda.

El k llegue a la próxima pantalla con fichas válidas para jugarla, no me cabe la menor duda de k , por puro aguante, "se lo habrá curráo" . Aquí queda Montaña y rusa y Caos pa´mil carnavales, hamijos.

Al loro con lo k viene...k antes de toquetear siquiera el sistema monetario, k es lo k se cuece de fondo y creo k a nahide le quedarán dunas ya de éso, ya tenemos escenarios de desvarío global de primerísima magnitú, con una epidemia global k puede encerrar a la población mundial en sus casas ...y el principal elemento energético del planeta haciendo un triple mortal a palo seco...éso, de "teloneros" y olé. Y lo que queda.

Resumiendo : Ni idea de si esos dos frentes, cryptos y metales, van a enfrentarse o a aliarse hasta desenlazar todo este desparrame...pero k el peloteo desde el fondo de la pista entre ellos va a ser absolutamente descomunal para absoluto desconcierto del borreguerío global hasta soltarlo como un reloj en el punto k tengan previsto, ninguna duda...El contexto está p´arrimarle una cerilla, vamos.

El FUD de este 2020 va a ser de peli de zombies hecha realidá.


----------



## JohnGalt (9 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> El fracking nació muerto. A pérdidas seguras. Pasara lo que pasara.
> Mala calidad, baja tasa de retorno energético. Más los problemas geológicos y de seguridad de los que han pasado tres pueblos.
> Dinero de la nada para amiguetes que han hecho el negocio, dejando las deudas bajo la mesa.
> Un poco de maquillaje para la economía USA durante unos meses.... Y luego.... La realidad que ya se sabía. No hay más cera que la que arde.
> ...



A 33$/barril, que pais es el mas beneficiado en estos momentos? Es bastante evidente, y en la respuesta, tenemos al director the orquesta de esta coyuntura (veremos cuanto dura).


----------



## timi (9 Mar 2020)

guanos días

insisten en el oro a uno 666
para el que le guste la numerología ,,,,

y la plata a uno 6 . 66


----------



## JohnGalt (9 Mar 2020)

l


timi dijo:


> guanos días
> 
> insisten en el oro a uno 666
> para el que le guste la numerología ,,,,



La numerologia... y la musica ;-)


----------



## timi (9 Mar 2020)

no me entiendas mal , estoy muy tranquilo con lo invertido en mp's físicos
en todo caso lamento no haber comprado mas años atrás ,,,, 
lo veo mas como una señal apocalíptica de lo que tenemos por delante.


----------



## FranMen (9 Mar 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> El ratio ya esta en 100. Incomprensible.



Al ritmo que va esto, cuando no quede oro que vender (o sea a precios estratosfericos) se fijarán en otros refugios, véase la plata que subirá en la segunda oleada


----------



## L'omertá (9 Mar 2020)

Cuanto peor mejor.


----------



## Muttley (9 Mar 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Rusia va sobrada.
> Solo en Siberia tiene entre 60000 y 200000 millones de barriles.
> Produce 11 millones de barriles al día...da para 15 años....en el peor de los casos...sin contar con los yacimientos del ártico y otras áreas que están inexplorados.
> Reservas de petróleo en Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> ...




Ampliamos

El cambio euro/rublo a 69 el día 20 de Febrero.
Hoy a.....85!!!!
En 15 días se ha despeñado un 20%. 
Esto hace que el precio en rublos del oro se incremente de la misma manera.
Pvtada para sus ciudadanos que ven como se evapora el 20% de sus activos en el cambio.
Bueno para su balance comercial.

En cuanto al oro, de nuevo lo han subido por la noche para coger un poco de aire y después deshacer posiciones para cumplir con los colaterales y garantías en el baño de sangre de esta mañana.

Además para rematar, el PIB de Japón perdió un 7,1% el último trimestre de 2019....antes del coronavirus...y gracias a la subida del IVA medida del gobierno para paliar la deuda.
El PIB de Japón se hundió un 7,1% en el último trimestre de 2019 y cunde el miedo a la recesión

....y esto es solo el principio.


----------



## FranMen (9 Mar 2020)

En la Gran Guerra todos los países pensaban que ganarían y rápido, luego se vio que los “PowerPoint “ no se reflejaban en la realidad y la guerra se empantanó con grandes pérdidas para todos. Cuando Hitler se lanzó a la II Guerra Mundial también pensó que ganaría rápido, todos sabemos como acabó. 
Rusia, creo que es más precavida, va probando: Ucrania, ahora petróleo pero si tensa mucho también podría salir escaldada


----------



## FranMen (9 Mar 2020)

No se como va acabar esto, yo sólo soy un espectador y sólo puedo interpretar a posteriori.
Buscando un simil tonto de un partido USA iría ganando, tiene la posesion y busca perder el tiempo. Los chinos han entrado con mucha fuerza pero tienen poca técnica y pierden el balón con facilidad. Los rusos se han visto todos los vídeos del adversario, tienen buena estrategia pero los jugadores no son demasiado buenos. Los europeos somos meros espectadores, como mucho podemos apostar por un equipo u otro


----------



## estupeharto (9 Mar 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> No se como va acabar esto, yo sólo soy un espectador y sólo puedo interpretar a posteriori.
> Buscando un simil tonto de un partido USA iría ganando, tiene la posesion y busca perder el tiempo. Los chinos han entrado con mucha fuerza pero tienen poca técnica y pierden el balón con facilidad. Los rusos se han visto todos los vídeos del adversario, tienen buena estrategia pero los jugadores no son demasiado buenos. Los europeos somos meros espectadores, como mucho podemos apostar por un equipo u otro



Tranquilos, España maneja el BAR


----------



## mr nobody (9 Mar 2020)

La verdad que estos tiempos me encactan, ojala vaia a peor!! Estas cosas ponen a cada uno en su lugar.

Por cierto oro pa arriba otra vez mientras todo lo demas con caidas que parecen saltos al vacio...


----------



## esseri (9 Mar 2020)

Tranqui...a la salida de la bromita , no van a colocar BMWs ni en los Todoa100 y a 2x1...a los nazis les va a encantar alimentar a la gitanada europeda en paro, ya verás...los populismos patrios actuales como ésto acarree meses de deterioro al nivel k estamos viendo van a parecer un chiste de Arévalo. Y ésa rémora exportadora pasado el túnel sería ya una cagada estructural , no la coyuntural k ahora se maman todos por iwal...el hundimiento cuando el resto salga a tomar aire sería desolador : enculada de ida...y enculada de welta. Capicúa y tal.

De cualquier modo, y con los intereses más bajos del orbe...al lorito con las gracietas del corderito del FMI a los mandos del BCE, k pueden ser de guardarlos en vídeo. No queda pulso ni ná. Ahora mismo, el maricón el último y harakiri al respectivo fiat de cada cual son de libro.

Como se carguen el turismo veraniego en la UE , el chirinhuito no va a dar para pillarlo ni "a beneficio de inventario". El Boris y el cowboy se van a pasar un otoño de pura carcajada. El peligro de extinción uropedo es objetivamente cierto...menudo marronazo.


----------



## tristezadeclon (9 Mar 2020)

si os cogeis ahora mismo los componentes del sp500 y los ordenais por porcentaje de pérdidas, tendreis q los 16 primeros valores corresponden a las 16 empresas dedicadas al fracking q están en el sp500



Diamondback26,2229,3723,37-22,32-45,98%6,93M16:00:48Apache12,1913,4611,55-8,50-41,08%5,43M16:00:35Marathon Oil4,004,863,80-2,83-41,43%22,85M15:58:56Cimarex Energy14,7616,0513,71-9,63-39,48%2,34M16:00:46ONEOK39,7148,0136,37-21,55-35,18%6,37M16:00:44Halliburton8,449,607,99-4,62-35,38%17,87M16:00:35Pioneer Natural69,7374,8664,53-35,36-33,65%2,62M16:00:39Noble Energy8,839,087,78-4,48-33,66%4,08M16:00:44Hess34,3836,3027,72-15,34-30,85%4,37M16:00:44Occidental18,6019,1614,09-8,26-30,75%34,72M16:00:31Devon Energy9,209,759,10-4,16-31,14%5,57M16:00:31EOG Resources39,0740,1734,89-16,24-29,36%5,00M16:00:43Schlumberger17,4017,6312,91-6,45-27,04%30,70M16:00:44Concho Resources43,7445,3134,28-14,22-24,53%2,44M16:00:32ConocoPhillips35,1336,1632,00-10,22-22,54%8,85M16:00:26National Oilwell Varco12,2612,5611,36-3,42-21,81%

Mercados de valores americanos - Investing.com

caen entre el 22 y el 46%, yo pensaba q tardarían unos meses en quebrar, pero lo mismo no tardan ni 72 horas en hacerlo

y ojito a los bancos q financiaron alegremente a los del fracking, jpmorgan cae un 12% y goldman sach un 9%

esto está diseñado muy pero q muy friamente, joder, solo hay q ver el timing, menuda coordinación rusochina, los unos con el resfriado y los otros sacando de quicio a los saudis, esto solo lo puede haber diseñado un puto genio

no os extrañe q saquen a jugar al séptimo de caballeria, están en peligro muchas cosas muy gordas, la fed tiene q aparecer comprando todo lo q haga falta o las cosas se van a poner muy serias


----------



## ProfePaco (9 Mar 2020)

gran aporte

así es, con el petróleo a ese precio están quebradas


----------



## timi (9 Mar 2020)

de jodiendo nada ,,, es temporal , si es verdad que van a sacar la artillería todos los bancos centrales , las subidas que nos esperan del oro son de aupa. En todo caso se puede aprovechar para cargar los que van mas retrasados ,,, es mi opinión , que puede estar totalmente equivocado


----------



## FranMen (9 Mar 2020)

¿Cuánto pueden aguantar a estos precios? La pregunta es clave porque el coronavirus no es eterno, todavía tiene que hacer mucho daño, pero remitirá. ¿Seguirán con el juego después? ¿Será suficiente para desenmascarar la pantomima de los bancos centrales?


----------



## estupeharto (9 Mar 2020)

Yo lo que me pregunto es cómo se ha tardado tanto en petar la mierda timo.
Tragando carros y carretas para al final petar más fuerte... 
Y todavía van a seguir hacia adelante. A joder al personal no les gana nadie.


----------



## esseri (10 Mar 2020)

Perth Mint stores precious metals valued at more than $5 billion


----------



## Razkin (10 Mar 2020)

Buenas a todos,

¿Que opinion os merece el artículo de hoy en expansión "*El oro pierde el 'efecto refugio' y Julius Baer augura más caídas2"*
El oro pierde el 'efecto refugio' y Julius Baer augura más caídas

Gracias por vuestros comentarios


----------



## Seronoser (10 Mar 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> No te compro Irán. Rusia tiene aliados de conveniencia, mira Turquia. Si tiene que caer Irán, caerá
> En burbuja Rusia tiene muchos forofos pero es tan imperialista como USA o peor



Hombre, yo he vivido y trabajado en los dos países, y la estupidez americana no la tienen los rusos, eso te lo aseguro.
Los americanos se creen todos boinas verdes. Los rusos, saben lo que es el sufrimiento y la derrota, y perder 30 millones de personas en una guerra de 4 años.

A un ruso no se la da un turco, ni un saudita. Aquí son de otra pasta.


----------



## esseri (10 Mar 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Cuánto pueden aguantar a estos precios? La pregunta es clave porque el coronavirus no es eterno, todavía tiene que hacer mucho daño, pero remitirá. ¿Seguirán con el juego después? ¿Será suficiente para desenmascarar la pantomima de los bancos centrales?



Obviamente, no, no lo será.

En un escenario de pandemia global y debacle sin paliativos en bolsas y petróleo...el movimiento en la cotización es un chiste.

La pantomima de los bancos centrales y gobiernos está claramente dirigida al dinero virtual, las cryptos. Integrarse en esa expansión es un escenario imprescindible para el Oro k llevaría además aparejados ingentes movimientos de físico. Por supuesto, y por mucho k intentase censurar el zoquete premium fernandolink , ésto de ciencia ficción no tiene nada, sino k puede ser la clave en el mercado mundial del Oro si quiere una presencia comercial puntera a ese nivel . La clave COMERCIAL en una economía global k va a derivar a ese sector las montañas de fiat acumuladas desde hace medio siglo desde ya y en el futuro inmediato...siempre por detrás de la clave PREMIUM, k sería una integración del Oro en los prinicipales sistemas monetarios y financieros globales - para lo k esa integración COMERCIAL sería un gigantesco paso -.

K se den ambas claves, una ó ninguna, será la prueba del nueve de dónde va a estar el Oro en adelante. Si no adquiere presencia a esos niveles, el fiat , una vez dentro de ese formato k debería proyectarlo aún a niveles de mayor disparate... lo triturará a base de chanchullos, pues su munición de capital - de mierda, pero útil por su evidente capacidá de distorsión - se multiplicará exponencialmente.

Por cierto, el mayor lastre del ranking crypto y su cascada interconectada a nivel nanométrico es un elemento ESTABLE k elimine la volatilidá en ese sistema y expanda esa referencia de fondo a todo él constante y simultaneamente. Y el Oro es IDEAL para ese fin. Por lo tanto, la Stable coin necesaria para equilibrar todo el cryptosistema ya está creada.

Ahora...palomitax y ver hacia dónde tienen preparada la fiesta.


----------



## FranMen (10 Mar 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hombre, yo he vivido y trabajado en los dos países, y la estupidez americana no la tienen los rusos, eso te lo aseguro.
> Los americanos se creen todos boinas verdes. Los rusos, saben lo que es el sufrimiento y la derrota, y perder 30 millones de personas en una guerra de 4 años.
> 
> A un ruso no se la da un turco, ni un saudita. Aquí son de otra pasta.



Precisamente quería decir eso, que como Turquía se ponga tonta con Rusia se puede preparar


----------



## Razkin (10 Mar 2020)

Simplemente es un artículo que publica hoy Expansion y hace referencia a una firma suiza. No pretendo hacer reir. Tampoco lo suscribo. Si no merece comentarios pues nada.... me habré equivocado de foro.


----------



## Forcopula (11 Mar 2020)

Razkin dijo:


> Simplemente es un artículo que publica hoy Expansion y hace referencia a una firma suiza. No pretendo hacer reir. Tampoco lo suscribo. Si no merece comentarios pues nada.... me habré equivocado de foro.



No dejes que te censuren ni mucho menos te autocensures, has compartido algo que crees que merece ser comentado, aunque sólo sea para decir que el que lo ha escrito o no tiene ni puta idea o tiene algún interés en escribir sobre ello.

Alguno es algo brusco con las formas pero no persiguen que no se hable de determinadas cosas si están relacionadas con los mmpp, solamente es lo que te he dicho, les fallan las formas pero no hay malicia.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Razkin (11 Mar 2020)

De acuerdo putabolsa, no hay problema en entender tu respuesta como irónica. Pero, sin ánimo de ofender, indicar que exiges un mínimo, para luego decir que todo es un puta mierda sin más argumento ....
A casi nadie le caen simpáticas las grandes empresas o consultoras financieras, llámese JP Morgan, Goldman Sachs, Soros, o Julius Baer como es el caso (lider de banca privada suiza y muy relacionado con la inversión en oro, no podía ser de otra forma como "antiguo suizo") . Pero tenemos que reconocer que "mueven el cotarro", y poco o nada de momento podemos hacer el resto. 
En el artículo lanza un mensaje (que por cierto se publica y se comenta en casi todos los medios de información económica, supongo es su deber) que podemos comentar: si puede tener algo de cierto, si nos quieren engañar, etc. Resumiendo esta firma se ha mantenido positiva con respecto a evolución del oro en todo el 2019 y lo que llevamos de año. Ahora se mantiene en el LP, pero a CP ha pasado neutral. "_En un horizonte de tres meses seguimos viendo que los precios retroceden hacia los 1.525 dólares por onza y, por lo tanto, cambiamos nuestra opinión hasta neutral", apunta Julius Baer. "Es hora de tomar algunos beneficios,_* sobre todo porque el oro ha subido casi un 35% desde nuestra recomendación de compra hace año y medio*", añade. 
Si no comentamos lo que dicen estas firmas, lo que dicen los bancos centrales, lo que dice la FED, los tipos de interés, la situación global, ,,etc. nos quedamos sin material para el foro. Como muchos de los foreros, soy de los desconfían del fiat, de diversificar inversiones y entre ellas elijo el metal para ir acumulando y esperar no necesitar hacer uso. Pero para ir pillando algo tenemos que buscar el momento y por ello busco opiniones. 

Un saludo a toda la peña. No soy habitual escribiendo pero, como muchos otros, os sigo con atención. A ver si en lo posible pueda aportar otras opiniones o articulo que crea sean de interés.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2020)

Eso, anormal, se lo dices a quien te lo haya colocado. Yo en el hilo ya no intervengo para nada. Y las amenazas te las metes donde te quepan.


----------



## esseri (11 Mar 2020)

Ya se ha enterado . Él y hasta el lector más lentito, incluídos los de Rankia.

El día 17 de Febrero, casi UN MES, posteó sobre el ratio Oro/Plata. Desde entonces, kolonavilus, Chemtrails de la CIA para intoxicar el planeta y la de diox...y CERO posts de "Metales preciosos". El mamarracho k tildaba posteos sobre Oro tokenizado - k desde entonces incluso la segunda Mint más grande del mundo ha abrazado, con su token de Oro físico ya operativo en el mercado - de ciencia ficción. Tócate los kojonex.

Putas madres...e idas de olla del espía digital,en éso, toda una autoridá, vive diox. Demencia senil y olé...patético el fulano.

En fin...puta, su madre...y a seguir leyendo a Asimov . Todo fino.


----------



## esseri (11 Mar 2020)

Y a mí. 

Y si nos entretiene al babas éste, yo lo propongo pa´l mismísimo Nobel.


----------



## esseri (11 Mar 2020)

A título póstumo.

Tarde, lo es para Spielzeug, Long Gamma, Piel de Luna y tantos otros perdidos durante años - cualquiera puede imaginar el calibre k podía haber alcanzado este hilo en el cotarro metalero hispano en un tono sinérgico y de contribución y no caprichoso y de patética represión y bochornosa arrogancia - ...a los k hay k seguir en otros hilos porke se ahorran las incomodidades del personaje éste cortando por lo sano...k es k no merece más de unos segundos.

Todo por las pedorretas de un impresentable a quien el tiempo no hace sino demostrar k las babas sobrantes, son las suyas. Demasiada reflexión pa´l elemento, supongo.

En fin...a otra cosa.


----------



## esseri (11 Mar 2020)

Y k viva la ironía y sus aportes, forero.

Pero la aclaración no está de más. Si lo lee friamente y "desde fuera" , de no saberlo como tal - ironía - el k posteaba podía sentirse, así, de entrada, como un gilipollas. Y éso, iwal k postear cogiéndosela con papel de fumar...tampoco es plan, no ?

Con matices, todo mucho más claro, puex...& tóax contentax.


----------



## esseri (11 Mar 2020)

Al loro...k salen ya como champis - y lo k queda - ...y habrá k estar atento a la letra pequeña.

A ver quién es el primero k saca una tarjeta fiat operativa en la k cargar Oro en custodia...porke ahí, la pasarela Oro fiat estaría perfectamente cerrada. EN un producto de la solvencia del Oro tokenizado de la Perth Mint, por ejemplo, sería la bomba...y una ocasión redonda para vivir " en base a Oro" y estimulando el mercado de físico.

The world gold miner tokenizes assets and opens trading on Coinsbit, Simex and P2PB2B exchanges


----------



## PalPueblo (11 Mar 2020)

Ya se ha jodido el hilo. A ver señores moderadores. Se puede discrepar pero hay miembros que se exceden claramente.

Yo he comprado. Seguramente baje, soy gafe. Eso sí preveo que esto va ser como el gasoil que cuándo baje muy pocos lo van a querer vender.


----------



## angel220 (11 Mar 2020)

Tengo una duda y me gustaría comentarla por si alguien tiene una respuesta, del comportamiento de los metales. Todo situado en la situación actual vale.Entiendo que con bajadas del 2% del S&P, los MPs al menos deberían , que mínimo de subir un 0,7, veis que soy muy comedido. Viendo cotizaciones las bajadas vienen todas cuando el mercado USA abre, se come el asiático y europeo ( que este no es que ayude mucho hacia arriba), no trago con los margin calls, cada uno tendrá sus cuentas e ira solventandolas de forma individual por lo que eso de todos a una suena a otra cosa.
Aquí mi duda, no sera "el no refugio del oro" aun siendo el activo que menos se deprecia y menos se espera que lo haga, (el fiat y bolsas aun le quedan palos y quedaran tocada la confianza) en estos momentos mas un arma de ataque a las economías China/Rusia, siendo parte de la guerra "soterrada" que hay, para mi me reflexiono,que " han pillado los USA el oro como arma de ataque y defensa, ataque para no tengan mas solvencias (y fuerzen mas la maquinaria) y defensa por quedar en inferioridad económica ante ellos, perdiendo poder de negociación y el poder/autoridad de la divisa de cambio", podria ser?
Pd. no me digáis que al menos en teoría USA es el mayor reservista de oro (la teoría es esa)


----------



## Muttley (11 Mar 2020)

Es el típico artículo cuñao por encargo. Estoy de acuerdo.
Se firma con iniciales y no con el nombre del periodista.
Cita declaraciones de empresas (en este caso el banco de inversión suizo Julius Baer) y no fuentes individuales que hablen en nombre de la empresa.
Encima Julius Baer tiene ETFs con colateral oro físico funcionando (y bastante bien).
Aunque entiendo que el forero que preguntó se haya sentido algo violento sobre todo si no está acostumbrado al lenguaje directo de los veteranos.

Para el que no conozca a Julius Baer, el tal Julius, no es un señor....es un banco de inversión suizo de los que mueve el dinero de mucha gente con mucho dinero. Banco de ricos para ricos.

Os dejo algunos links, es entretenida la lectura.
Previsiones de inversión 2020 (antes del coronavirus), situaciones macro, politica USA, China, mercados emergentes, oil and gas...
https://www.juliusbaer.com/index.ph...oken=b4dab42ed9ade99febe23211ec0c3e79c6e7617b

Y lo que dijeron para el 2019 sobre materias primas. Muy interesante.
https://newsletter.juliusbaer.com/m...e_of_value/rf_outlook_2019_en_commodities.pdf


----------



## paketazo (11 Mar 2020)

Curioso lo que vemos estos días en el oro respecto a los índices y a las bajadas de tipos...veamos:

Los que lleven siguiendo el tinglado muchos años, y a estas alturas sabrán que el oro es un indicador avanzado de muchos eventos que se pueden intuir.

Como vimos, empezó a subir hace meses, en medio de un mercado alcista en bolsa, y con unos tipos USA estables.

Bien, ¿por que coño subía el oro?

Pues lo hacía por que los que juegan con ventaja actuaron mucho antes que los pringadillos que leemos los medios de desinformación.

Y ahora, por que coño baja el oro...bueno, discrepo en lo de que ya no es una inversión para salvaguardar el capital o refugio...yo considero que sí, lo es, y lo seguirá siendo cuando ya no estemos por aquí.

Lo que sucede como pasó en otros flash crash de mercado es que lo que prima siemprey repito SIEMPRE , es la liquidez inmediata, y por eso se vende renta variable y no se compra oro en un primer momento hasta que se estabiliza la situación, sea para bien o para dejar claro un nuevo mercado bajista.

De momento, no hemos visto más que la "puntita" del negro del wassap, y sería posible un escenario de alto riesgo en los mercados de renta variable que crease una bajista de largo plazo multianual, entonces, ya os digo yo que con tipos tendiendo a 0 en USA o negativos en Europa, el oro se mantendrá o subirá.

Ahora mismo vemos esto, un reequilibrio de la volatilidad de estas semanas y el dinero rápido huyendo con beneficios del oro para esperar a ver que pasa...si todo sigue negro, ese dinero irá al oro, si las cosas mejoran por arte de magia, ese dinero no volverá al oro, y este seguirá bajando mientras se trasvasa a la renta variable.

La pregunta que nos deberíamos haces es:

Tengo XXX dinero ¿que hago con él?

1- Lo mantengo en liquidez

2-Todo a renta variable (tiene que rebotar ya)

3-Lo meto en oro aprovechando estas pequeñas correcciones.

4-Lo divido entre las 3 opciones anteriores.

Es evidente que quién acierte podrá doblar su capital en los próximos años como poco.

Yo recomendaría no tener prisa en renta variable, si empieza una bajista de largo plazo, hay tiempo de sobre para cagarla, siempre lo comentaba con @fernandojcg , y coincidíamos en ese 1500S&P que se volverá a ver.

Todo al oro...no, pero quién haya metido un 20% hace un año, pues ya tiene mucho hecho.

Yo recomendaría liquidez 80% y metal 20%...y nunca más de un 40% en metal (físico)...otra cosa son los tokens que comentamos de oro, que dan la opción de liquidez inmediata, y sí nos permiten ampliar este rango en base a la volatilidad.

Por cierto, vendí anteayer unos tokens de oro de los que comenté por aquí y los recompré hoy, os comento:

- La venta es inmediata a precio spot

-La liquidez en la cuenta tarda un día aproximadamente.

-La comisión en mi caso fueron 10$

Lo veo como una opción muy interesante sobre todo cara mantener oro más líquido, pero ojo, hablamos de un contrato privado no de un kruger en la palma de tu mano.

Un saludo y haya paz.


Por cierto hoy he ido al colegio a por mi hijo y se quedará en casa lo que haga falta, no me fío ni de lo que veo ni de lo que escucho, seguro sea una estupidez por mi parte, pero si algo tengo claro es que mientras esté en mi mano, con la salud de mi hijo ni la mínima.

P.D. No vivo en Madrid.


----------



## angel220 (11 Mar 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Curioso lo que vemos estos días en el oro respecto a los índices y a las bajadas de tipos...veamos:
> 
> Los que lleven siguiendo el tinglado muchos años, y a estas alturas sabrán que el oro es un indicador avanzado de muchos eventos que se pueden intuir.
> 
> ...



Leido con atención, pero por que solo baja en sesiones USA 90% y los asiáticos europeos suben o mantienen precios, tanto unos como otros se guiaran por las mismos intereses, si interesa que suba sera para todos y si baja también para todos, todos trabajan en el mismo negocio


----------



## paketazo (11 Mar 2020)

angel220 dijo:


> Leido con atención, pero por que solo baja en sesiones USA 90% y los asiáticos europeos suben o mantienen precios, tanto unos como otros se guiaran por las mismos intereses, si interesa que suba sera para todos y si baja también para todos, todos trabajan en el mismo negocio



sepárate de la pantalla y piensa en el medio largo plazo, a corto solo verás ruido con miles de explicaciones absurdas o conspiranoicas...son solo pequeñas batallitas en medio de una gran guerra.

Un saludo


----------



## CaraCortada (11 Mar 2020)

Caballero ignorado per secula


----------



## esseri (11 Mar 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Por cierto, vendí anteayer unos tokens de oro de los que comenté por aquí y los recompré hoy, os comento:
> 
> Lo veo como una opción muy interesante sobre todo cara mantener oro más líquido, pero ojo, hablamos de un contrato privado no de un kruger en la palma de tu mano.
> 
> Un saludo y haya paz.



Y Amor. Pero sin niggas del guásap en la ecuación. Manías y tal.

Consideras pues esta operativa crypto similar a la del Oro papel al uso ? - en cuanto a usabilidá -

Merci


----------



## paketazo (11 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Y Amor. Pero sin niggas del guásap en la ecuación. Manías y tal.
> 
> Consideras pues esta operativa crypto similar a la del Oro papel al uso ? - en cuanto a usabilidá -
> 
> Merci



La considero al menos por lo que he visto una opción mejor que oro papel, o invertir en mineras de oro.

Tengo oro a precio spot con capacidad de vender en el momento que abre el mercado londinense y hasta su cierre, a mayores, puedo transferir el token y negociarlo a cualquier momento en kraken o bitfinex por ejemplo, a precio oferta demanda.

El oro papel precisa de garantías y colaterales, aquí cambio un activo por oro, y si quiero lo meto en un ledger (wallet de hardware) lo meto en un cajón y me olvido de ese token.

Falta probar el tema de los australianos, quizá sea interesante para diversificar en varios lugares diferentes por lo del tema (todos los huevos en la misma cesta).

A nivel especulativo es interesante, ya que evitamos acudir al mercado para o dar la cara para vender, o andar en foros, compro oro etc.

Lo dicho, para quién vaya servido de físico quizá meter aquí algo para ir probando en las bajadas (si las hay), podría ser una opción interesante.

Eso sí, recomiendo a todo el que se inicie, que practique con poco dinero 100€ o así para ver si se entera y no manda los tokens a la conchinchina.

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes


----------



## esseri (11 Mar 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> La considero al menos por lo que he visto una opción mejor que oro papel, o invertir en mineras de oro.
> 
> Tengo oro a precio spot con capacidad de vender en el momento que abre el mercado londinense y hasta su cierre, a mayores, puedo transferir el token y negociarlo a cualquier momento en kraken o bitfinex por ejemplo, a precio oferta demanda.
> 
> ...



OK, operar con tokens puede sonar a chino a algunos...pero para mover cantidades en torno a una onza, por ejemplo ( yo ya tengo una tarjeta en mente y seguro k habrá opciones cocinándose )...incluso el asunto puede reducirse a un exchange, lo k facilita inmensamente las cosas a profanos. Para quien acostumbra de físico, de todos modos, no debería ser una opción principal en grandes cantidades, por el obvio riesgo de contraparte.

Sí k habría una gran cosa a favor si el sistema se populariza : Dejaría a las claras quién está en el Oro para, simple y llanamente, dar por el culo y distorsionar , evitando deliberadamente el físico correspondiente a esos movimientos, pues una operativa más ágil ya no sería excusa.


----------



## esseri (11 Mar 2020)

Gold Rush Picks Up With $100 Billion Traded in London in a Day

"El comercio de oro seguido por el servicio LBMA-i de la London Bullion Market Association alcanzó casi $ 100 mil millones el lunes, el volumen diario más alto de la historia "


----------



## quaver (11 Mar 2020)

EEUU planea reducir inmediatamente las cotizaciones sociales de salarios para "dopar" el consumo:
Face au risque de récession, Trump discute de mesures fiscales d'urgence

Reino unido actúa inyectando 30.000 M‎£ contra el corona virus y para mantener el sistema (salud / pme / servicios públicos / infraestructuras)
Le Royaume-Uni lance un plan de soutien massif à l'économie face au coronavirus

La UE crea un fondo de 25.000 M€ destinada a los sistemas de salud, PMEs y al mercado de trabajo.
Italia además inyecta otros 25.000 M€ para luchar contra la epidemia:
Coronavirus: l’UE et l’Italie mobilisent à elles deux 50 milliards d’euros


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Mar 2020)

Estais haciendo herencia ??

Con la edad que teneis la mayoria y el coronavirus deberiais de estar haciendola.

Yo estoy en la edad buena para poder aguantar el impacto del bicharraco y aun asi no me siento seguro del todo.

Caprichos del destino, toda la puta vida acumulando metales y ahora que empiezan a subir en plan hijo puta igual no podeis disfrutar de la subida, en fin, suerte a todos, en unas semanas igual no estamos todos..........


----------



## paketazo (12 Mar 2020)

En unas semanas igual no estamos todos... Buena apreciación.

Mientras lo del 1% de letalidad sea cierto, pues es aceptable, sin embargo ya hay opiniones de expertos hablando de un 6%, lo que nos llevaría a una nueva era.

Quizá ya estemos todos contagiados, un 70% de incidencia no lo tiene la gripe, así que no os creáis a los medios, y menos a los estatales.

Toda precaución es poca, los que podáis intentad cuarentena familiar o como poco minimizar contactos, y contad 14 días.

Ojo a los mercados, la paralización global se está llevando a cabo, y puede durar semanas, y las bolsas acaban de empezar a darse cuenta. 

Siempre os lo digo, pero hoy con más afán, suerte y salud para todos.


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Mar 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> En unas semanas igual no estamos todos... Buena apreciación.
> 
> Mientras lo del 1% de letalidad sea cierto, pues es aceptable, sin embargo ya hay opiniones de expertos hablando de un 6%, lo que nos llevaría a una nueva era.
> 
> ...



Algunas apreciaciones:

- En unas semanas igual no estamos todos... eso es una verdad imperecedera, con o sin coronavirus. Ergo, sigamos viviendo.

- La letalidad segun cifras oficiales esta hoy en 3.5% y el nivel de recuperacion en 58% (no significa que el 42% pringue, sino que estan en evolucion). Pero los datos oficiales no son los datos que tengamos que creer al 100%.

- Los casos de positivos no son fiables al 100%, hay falsos positivos. Pero tambien hay casos que no se contabilizan porque el virus se tiene y no se presentan los sintomas.

- Lo de la herencia es bueno hacerlo, pero mas bueno es dejar el mecanismo blue de la misma para evitar hacer mas danyo a los que quieres cuando dejas este mundo. En este punto yo no he hecho los deberes, asi que debo empezar cuanto antes.

- Para que no sea 100% off-topic, os dejo este link (igual ya lo habeis puesto antes) para vuestro analisis... cuanto menos, es curioso

StackPath


Saludos

JG


----------



## paketazo (12 Mar 2020)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Algunas apreciaciones:
> 
> - En unas semanas igual no estamos todos... eso es una verdad imperecedera, con o sin coronavirus. Ergo, sigamos viviendo.
> 
> ...






Recordemos que al principio el SARS era un catarro fuerte... La historia puede ser cruel para quien no tiene memoria.

Interesante aporte de Galt sobre el posible desenlace en la evolución del precio del oro.

A estas horas todo rojo... Oro, bolsa, petróleo... O sea pánico como nota dominante.


----------



## Just (12 Mar 2020)

No te crees mala sangre, caballero, ni puto caso al tarado fernando=cara cortada. El tío está aburrido y no deja de pulular por aquí cual fantasma, ya que en rankia se aburre que no veas. Toda la puta vida obsesionado con los metales y cuando hay que dar el do de pecho, el ególatra la caga.


----------



## meliflua (12 Mar 2020)

buenos dias, estoy en casa, en cuarentena, fiebre, dolor de cabeza, dolor muscular, y catarro, no he ido a ningún sitio de riesgo, ni creo haber estado en contacto con ningún infectado que yo sepa, aun así acabo de hablar con mi médico de cabecera y me dice que es un simple catarro, que esté en casa dos días, paracetamol y ver que ocurre, pero mi mujer y mi hijo se van cada uno a sus cosas, si resulta que estoy contagiado y mi familia es asintomática y salen, a los que estén con ellos los van a contagiar también.

Deberían haberme hecho la prueba y si doy positivo todos en cuarentena y sino, pues a seguir la vida, curar mi catarro y no estar con la cabeza pensando que me voy a morir.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2020)

# Caballero sin espada: Mira, siempre te he respetado con este nick, con el anterior ya tuvimos nuestras diferencias. No tienes ningún tag mío. Ahora bien, te diré que cada vez que he borrado alguno se ha cubierto enseguida. Bien, no hace mucho que borré todos, incluidos los del HIJO DE PUTA del esseri y creo que también uno dirigido a ti. Y creo que cualquiera puede cambiar su tag cuando lo desee o al menos eso es lo que he percibido.

y SUBNORMAL, ¿Cuándo he tenido yo preferentes? ¿No sabes diferenciar las Preferentes de la Deuda Subordinada? En fin, este es mi último post en MÍ HILO y también mi última visita. Hay muy pocas cosas de interés por leer y todas son de aquellos foreros que se han distinguido por su saber estar, de manera que prefiero perder mi tiempo fuera de un lugar INFECTADO.

Y los tags se van a QUEDAR. Tanto los que están como los nuevos que puedan aparecer...

Mí Adiós para los colegas de muchos años y a los pocos HdP que hay por aquí, que os den...


----------



## Jake el perro (12 Mar 2020)

JohnGalt dijo:


> mas bueno es dejar el mecanismo blue de la misma para evitar hacer mas danyo a los que quieres cuando dejas este mundo



¿ Qué es eso del mecanismo blue ?


----------



## Desconocido (12 Mar 2020)

Parece que entramos en deflación de precios. Todo el mundo vende para pasarse al efectivo. De aquí a la hiperinflación queda menos.


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Mar 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> ¿ Qué es eso del mecanismo blue ?



No se puede explicar mucho, pero basicamente es arreglar todo para que crujan menos a tus herederos.


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Mar 2020)

Desconocido dijo:


> Parece que entramos en deflación de precios. Todo el mundo vende para pasarse al efectivo. De aquí a la hiperinflación queda menos.



Quizas China haga de tampon????


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Mar 2020)

meliflua dijo:


> buenos dias, estoy en casa, en cuarentena, fiebre, dolor de cabeza, dolor muscular, y catarro, no he ido a ningún sitio de riesgo, ni creo haber estado en contacto con ningún infectado que yo sepa, aun así acabo de hablar con mi médico de cabecera y me dice que es un simple catarro, que esté en casa dos días, paracetamol y ver que ocurre, pero mi mujer y mi hijo se van cada uno a sus cosas, si resulta que estoy contagiado y mi familia es asintomática y salen, a los que estén con ellos los van a contagiar también.
> 
> Deberían haberme hecho la prueba y si doy positivo todos en cuarentena y sino, pues a seguir la vida, curar mi catarro y no estar con la cabeza pensando que me voy a morir.
> 
> Saludos.



En estos casos lo mejor es quedarse aislado y no estar en contacto con tu familia, por precaucion. Tienes fiebre pero no tienes problemas respiratorios, estate tranquilo. El estres disminuye la capacidad de nuestro sistema inmunologica, asi que trata de no pensar. Hay mucha gente con catarro ahora.


----------



## meliflua (12 Mar 2020)

JohnGalt dijo:


> En estos casos lo mejor es quedarse aislado y no estar en contacto con tu familia, por precaucion. Tienes fiebre pero no tienes problemas respiratorios, estate tranquilo. El estres disminuye la capacidad de nuestro sistema inmunologica, asi que trata de no pensar. Hay mucha gente con catarro ahora.



Muchas gracias por tu ánimo, pero dada la psicosis que hay, me quedaría más tranquilo si me hicieran la prueba. Paciencia y a trabajar en casa
saludos


----------



## esseri (12 Mar 2020)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Caballero sin espada: Mira, siempre te he respetado con este nick, con el anterior ya tuvimos nuestras diferencias. No tienes ningún tag mío. Ahora bien, te diré que cada vez que he borrado alguno se ha cubierto enseguida. Bien, no hace mucho que borré todos, incluidos los del HIJO DE PUTA del esseri y creo que también uno dirigido a ti. Y creo que cualquiera puede cambiar su tag cuando lo desee o al menos eso es lo que he percibido.
> 
> y SUBNORMAL, ¿Cuándo he tenido yo preferentes? ¿No sabes diferenciar las Preferentes de la Deuda Subordinada? En fin, este es mi último post en MÍ HILO y también mi última visita. Hay muy pocas cosas de interés por leer y todas son de aquellos foreros que se han distinguido por su saber estar, de manera que prefiero perder mi tiempo fuera de un lugar INFECTADO.
> 
> ...



Vaya...no ha funcionado la cobarde siembra de cizaña colectiva para marginar a quienes se te ponga en la punta de la poya , imbécil inmoral ? Muestra palmaria de tu respeto a unos y otros, por cierto. Tú te crees k la gente son muñequitos a tu alrededor en tu universo enfermo de nicks reseteáos k respetabas o no en "vidas anteriores", cuerpos de espionaje k han puesto a perseguirte , multinicks k te sacas de la manga para enredar y retorcer lo k otros disfrutan , enemigos acérrimos k "opinan diferente" e informes top secret k redactas "para la década k viene"... en fin... 

No conoces a mi madre ni me conoces a mí , idiota...estás como un puto cencerro. Las mayúsculas de tus PUTAS sólo dan la medida de tu desparrame mental y tu espiral interior de bilis. Jódete solita y saborea.

Para tí un túnel es un laberinto, impedido, porke el desbarre lo llevas de serie...pero problema tuyo. El médico lo necesitabas hace decenios, asínn k a otra cosa.

Dios ayude a los k te rodeen, piráo.


----------



## FranMen (12 Mar 2020)

meliflua dijo:


> buenos dias, estoy en casa, en cuarentena, fiebre, dolor de cabeza, dolor muscular, y catarro, no he ido a ningún sitio de riesgo, ni creo haber estado en contacto con ningún infectado que yo sepa, aun así acabo de hablar con mi médico de cabecera y me dice que es un simple catarro, que esté en casa dos días, paracetamol y ver que ocurre, pero mi mujer y mi hijo se van cada uno a sus cosas, si resulta que estoy contagiado y mi familia es asintomática y salen, a los que estén con ellos los van a contagiar también.
> 
> Deberían haberme hecho la prueba y si doy positivo todos en cuarentena y sino, pues a seguir la vida, curar mi catarro y no estar con la cabeza pensando que me voy a morir.
> 
> Saludos.



No se en que país europeo han decidido no hacer la prueba y poner directamente en cuarentena a quien tenga los síntomas. Imagino que es porque tiene muchos falsos negativos y porque ir a hacer la prueba supone riesgo de contagio. Creo que es una sabia decisión


----------



## FranMen (12 Mar 2020)

Un pequeño recuerdo: 9 de marzo de 2009 IBEX 35, 6.817,40 puntos, 6.702,60 intradía


----------



## esseri (12 Mar 2020)

K un país/bloque civilizado esté en manos de esta genocida hija de Belcebú nos deja bien clarito a dónde vamos. Y ganáo a pulso, hoyga.

Al puto tacho.

*Lagarde debe inundar de liquidez hasta a las pymes para ser la 'nueva Draghi'*







Tocan dos plegarias :

- Una, por salir de la escabechina montada con el kolonavilus con k van a niquelar todo al milímetro.

- La siguiente...k este medio siglo de ninguneo al Oro haya sido , efectivamente, su estrategia de acumulación barata a largo plazo...y no nos vengan con un algoritmo mundial "salvaór" a medida de sus vicios...porke ahí, no se meneará ni diox ya de por vida.


----------



## Erzam (12 Mar 2020)

Pedazo ostión !!!


----------



## angel220 (12 Mar 2020)

Que razón tienes y comparto el 100%, hasta que no se diga basta a la impresión de moneda, esto va seguir asi, los papelitos de futuros no les cuestan nada y ellos son los que marcan el precio, por lo tanto mientras haya papel gratis marcaran el precio en todo. O dan un puñetazo en la mesa o todo seguira igual. Ya se que china imprime mucho, pero también su potencial y reservas son mayores. Y eso de libre comercio, tu vendes mis bonos yo te cierro cuentas, como que de libre no tiene mucho
Pd: cuando se hablo de China es china, Rusia, sudeste asiático y sudamericana y áfrica, ya que en todos esos sitios están muy introducidos ya, lugares con miles de millones de personas y Materias Primas, que a los que faltan de la lista les costaría conseguir


----------



## angel220 (12 Mar 2020)

Una pregunta quien se cree que la bajadita de hace un momento que aun continua es de un margin call, o alguien que ya vende o cualquier ocurrencia? Aquí ya hay actores mas importantes, el mercado no puede solo y hay que hechar una mano o dos o tres o cuatro

pd: Me atreveria a jugarme un cafe que el BCE, va asalir con alguna ocurrencia (nada buena, para los de no su estrato) dentro de poco


----------



## FranMen (12 Mar 2020)

Que me dices del platino. 
Pero la realidad es muy tozuda.


----------



## angel220 (12 Mar 2020)

Ea la gracieta que comentaba del BCE: (no tardo mucho en salir, si toda acción tiene su reacción las cosas no son fortuitas)

"Los bancos también podrán usar parcialmente los instrumentos de capital que no califican como capital común de nivel 1 (CET1), por ejemplo, instrumentos adicionales de *nivel 1* o nivel 2, para cumplir con los requisitos del pilar 2 (P2R). Esto presenta una medida que inicialmente estaba programada para entrar en vigencia en enero de 2021, como parte de la última revisión de la Directiva de Requisitos de Capital (CRD V)".

Ahora esperar a ver quien se lo queda


----------



## FranMen (12 Mar 2020)

Otro recordatorio: 8 de noviembre de 2007, en los 15.945 puntos. 
1997 5.956,3 
Una década después del máximo histórico del Ibex 35... se gana un 8% con dividendos


----------



## nicoburza (12 Mar 2020)

Cerraron las bolsas en NY por las pérdidas y a la vez el oro bajó más de 50 dólares en minutos.
Una locura de jornada y de semanas


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Mar 2020)

Cuantos millones de onzas de plata se estima que ha acumulado JP Morgan? Algun dato fiable por ahi? Intuyo que tiene que ser la hostia.


----------



## Forcopula (12 Mar 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Que me dices del platino.
> Pero la realidad es muy tozuda.



Lo del platino es para llorar, vaya disparate.. menos mal que solo tengo una onza.

En el largo plazo veremos este momento como una de las mejores oportunidades para comprar, el tiempo dará o quitará la razón.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (12 Mar 2020)

Joder platino a 770$ y no se actualiza la página de coininvest, parece que a estos precios no les sale a cuenta...lo más barato ahora mismo 925€

mierda...que clase de timo es este, si el spot valiera el precio sería con IVA 820€ 830€ máximo

Suerte quién pueda.


----------



## Forcopula (12 Mar 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Joder platino a 750$ y se actualiza la página de coiinvest, parece que a estos precios no les sale a cuenta...lo más barato ahora mismo 925€
> 
> mierda...que clase de timo es este, si el spot valiera el precio sería con IVA 800€ 820€ máximo
> 
> Suerte quién pueda.



En goldsilver tienes las britannias de platino a 780€ la Oz.
Yo estoy seco pero sino echaba un par

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (12 Mar 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> En goldsilver tienes las britannias de platino a 780€ la Oz.
> Yo estoy seco pero sino echaba un par
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



a ver si me registro y veo la movida como va...

Gracias


----------



## FranMen (12 Mar 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No actualizan nada en ningún lado. Supongo hasta que no se confirme el cierre y que mañana no sube un 10%. Son unos hijos de puta al igual que los putos trileros que lo bajan y los hijos de puta que nos gobiernan. No hay mas que hijos de puta en todas partes!!



Si lo sabes aprovéchate!


----------



## esseri (12 Mar 2020)

Rebajitas dignas de suq marraquexí. ( peor...de suq al´ahad -algo así como un rastro rural de quinta - )

EL canto del cisne del confeti para los más lentillos.

Me la suda cuanto valga ahora la chatarra. Más me pregunto cuánto tardará en seguir a la venta.

De verdá os extraña k sólo suelten a sablazo ? Yo creo k los proveedores se están viendo la tostada de puta madre : Lo k sueltes...lo mismo ni lo repones.


----------



## tristezadeclon (12 Mar 2020)

el día 29 de febrero en el hilo "conspiranoias sobre el petrodolar y la geopolítica mundial" advertí q el dow y el oro hace tiempo q dejaron de estar inversamente correlacionados y q es importante entender eso para no frustrarnos

tanto tiempo esperando lo q está sucediendo esta semana y resulta q cuando sucede nuestro gozo en un pozo, los metales caen al mismo tiempo q se produce un megacrash bursatil

dos cosas llaman la atención de lo ocurrido ayer, una el q el gobierno italiano ha decidido paralizar el pais y cerrar todas las empresas menos las farmacias y supermercados y otra q trump cancela los viajes en avión entre europa y estados unidos a excepción de inglaterra

a priori estas dos noticias no parecen estar relacionadas, pero quizás si lo estén

por un lado la medida italiana es una auténtica locura desde el punto de vista económico, ¿quien va a pagar las nóminas a los trajabajores q no trabajan? pq ellos tienen q seguir pagando facturas así como sus gastos cotidianos en comida etc...,

y por otro lado ¿pq gran bretaña está excluida de la medida de trump?, ¿acaso no hay casos de coronavirus en gran bretaña?, por supuesto q los hay, como en todos lados, entonces ¿q explicación puede tener semejante medida?

todo tiene sentido si lo enmarcamos en un reseteo monetario y en la alineación de bandos, lo cual querría decir q europa finalmente habría oscilado hacia el bando rusochino, por contra gran bretaña no, eso tb explicaría pq el crash se ha producido justo despues de materializarse la firma del brexit con la victoria de johnson, de hecho las elecciones británicas fueron el 12 de diciembre y china anunció lo del coronavirus el 31 de diciembre

ello nos llevaría a q en las próximas semanas podría haber decisiones transcendentales sobre política monetaria, así como medidas económicas extraordinarias para afrontar los gastos producidos por el coronavirus

ultimamente en las viñetas de los diarios chinos aparece mucho el logo de la cruz roja, la bandera de la cruz roja es la inversa de la bandera suiza, en basilea se encuentra el banco de pagos internacionales


----------



## Jebediah (12 Mar 2020)

Inicio de la crisis de 2008, oro a más de 1000$.

Año 2009, en plena crisis, oro a menos de 700$.

En toda buena hostia, primero hay una espantada de todos sitios, reina la liquidez. Cuando la situación es jodida pero hay ya cierta calma, es cuando los activos refugio empiezan a cabalgar.

Así que, keep calm y comprad oro.


----------



## Razkin (12 Mar 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Inicio de la crisis de 2008, oro a más de 1000$.
> 
> Año 2009, en plena crisis, oro a menos de 700$.
> 
> ...



Pues ojalá sea así !. Y que la historia pueda repetirse. Creo que paketazo apuntaba algo parecido. Pero a mí me esta llegando una sensación de que tanto cambio social, económico, climático, tecnológico,...... en definitiva un nuevo mundo incierto en el que el valor del conocimiento histórico, hasta ahora tan importante, no sea un claro referente. 
Repito ¡ojalá sea como dices!


----------



## Orooo (12 Mar 2020)

Soy el unico que esta a punto de reventar a palomitas?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Mar 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Soy el unico que esta a punto de reventar a palomitas?



Yo llevo varios dias disfrutando como un cerdo.......... me quede sin palomitas, doritos, cocacolas............


----------



## timi (13 Mar 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo llevo varios dias disfrutando como un *cerdo*.......... me quede sin palomitas, doritos, cocacolas............



encuentro que te has descrito perfectamente , cuando se tiene razón se tiene.


----------



## esseri (13 Mar 2020)

Autocita y copypasteo de uno de los hilos de Spielzeug y el otro del Oro, k ya me estoy volviendo un poco - más - loco.


A mí ese fulano me encanta...aunque no se prodiga demasiado en los medios panfleteros kitco style. Expone la "no mayor recuperación" del Oro en este vídeo.



Pero para delicia, esta entrevista de hace tres años. No es corta, pero es un buen rato.

Daniel Oliver of Myrmikan Research — The Moneychanger


----------



## Desconocido (13 Mar 2020)

Os dejo un ejercicio de imaginación: ¿Qué pasaría si cada persona comprara 1g?. Redondeando 50€, no es mucho.


----------



## paketazo (13 Mar 2020)

Bueno, de la locura a la euforia se podría titular el día de hoy.

Ayer se acababa el mundo, hoy no ha pasado nada, y está todo bajo control

EL oro a lo suyo, cayendo, la locura de ayer del platino y plata que parecía la regalaban con el pan, y hoy todos a comprar como locos...esto ya lo he visto dos veces antes en mi vida, la última en 2008 y antes en las .com

Ojo que la liquidez en el sistema es enorme, y la volatilidad derivada de ello será bestial...mover el IBEX como si un chicharro de 4 duros se tratase, o variar el S&P un 10% en pocas horas nos dice mucho.

Yo sigo pensando que lo más seguro excluyendo la liquidez es el oro, pero no quizá lo más rentable, sobre todo a corto plazo.

Los índices tenían que caer, la temporada de resultados en España ya estaba dejando datos malos (Repsol, Telefónica....)

¿91 años después ha llegado otro 1929?

No lo sé, pero no me tiraré a la piscina sin comprobar antes el fondo...no entro en bolsa, prefiero permanecer como los jubilados viendo la obra...tras las barreras...si algo he aprendido con los años es a evitar euforias y miedos, tened mucho ojo con vuestro dinero, procurad que no os lo roben.

Prestaría atención este abril a resultados trimestrales, eso marcará la pauta, lo del "bicho" será un handicap más, pero creo que el cáncer en los mercados va por otro lado.

Mucha suerte y viernes ya...aun que no sea negro...al menos hoy...salud


----------



## FranMen (13 Mar 2020)

Señores: estado de alarma —> requisar bienes


----------



## esseri (13 Mar 2020)

Sobre letras pequeñas ya comentadas...

*Revolut launches gold trading for Premium and Metal users*

Muy importante k si algún Orador "konzetual" opta por cryp`tos respaldadas en Oro, sonfirme k, efectivamente, cada ingreso fiat se himbierte en físico bajo su titularidá. Leyendo arriba...ésta propuesta anterior es solo un banquito salseando con el Oro como gancho...y k tendrá sus estatutos en cuanto a cantidades mísimas de físico y otros chanchullos de ese pelo... A ésos, ni awa.

Pero saldrán cryptos para amantes de físico, seguro...y ése es otro cantar - k además estimula el mercado, el Oro como elemento financiero y la escasez -.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (13 Mar 2020)

Efectivo e ir comprando onzitas manda a día de hoy. Aunque baje el horo, siempre consuela mirar el brillo de las onzitas.


----------



## tristezadeclon (13 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> lo mismo estoy equivocado, pero creo q ahora mismo hay una situación anómala en el mercado de los metales preciosos, al menos en el de la plata, el oro no lo he mirado pero podría estar pasando lo mismo
> 
> me refiero a q lo normal es el contango y sin embargo ahora mismo hay backwardation, dicha situación solo acontece en momentos muy concretos de crisis, hay mucha literatura y teorías al respecto
> 
> desde luego algo anormal está sucediendo, ya cada cual lo interpretará como quiera pero algo pasa, eso está fuera de toda duda



este mensaje lo escribí el viernes 21 de febrero con el dow en 29.000 puntos, ahora mismo el dow está a 21.890 y pq sube un 3% pero tiene toda la pinta de seguir cayendo las próximas semanas mínimo hasta los 18.000 puntos



tristezadeclon dijo:


> la plata acaba de perder los 18 $, cae un euro desde máximos ayer a las siete de la tarde
> 
> esto es un ataque a muerte, el otro día ya pasaba algo rarísimo con el backwardation, ahora directamente es un ataque a muerte como pocas veces se ha visto
> 
> desde máximos de ayer cae casi un 6%, mientras el oro hoy solo cae un 2%, y las bosas cayendo un 3% tanto ayer como hoy, creo q estamos ante algo grande, el petroleo se suma a la fiesta y en unas horas se desploma tb un 3%, el west texas acaba de perder los 50$, son cosas dificilmente explicables, huele a q están preparando algo gordo



este mensaje lo escribí el 25 de febrero con el dow en 27.600 puntos

a día de hoy sigue el backwardation en la plata lo cual indicaría q la caida no ha terminado, pero por otro lado tal y como puse hace un rato en el hilo de la plata, el precio de coste de la plata está en 13.80$, lo cual nos lleva a un punto muy interesante, a ver lo q pasa cuando la plata caiga a 13.80, si en ese momento vuelve a haber contango metedle la casa


----------



## esseri (13 Mar 2020)

Alucinante el chart de la cryptochapa dorada de la Perth Mint (cediendo ante el fiat infinito y papeándose al Bitcoin )

Por cierto...empieza con medio kilate de volumen diario, algo más de 300 onzas. Habrá k ir chequeándola, k no es dato poco curioso...

Perth Mint Gold Token (PMGT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## esseri (13 Mar 2020)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Mí Adiós para los colegas de muchos años y a los pocos HdP que hay por aquí, que os den...



JOJOJO !!!... Cero zanks, enfermo.   

Hasta tus incondicionales te han visto ya el plumero.


Y no lo olvides :

1- Te fuiste TÚ solito...para leer a Asimov en lugar de la ciencia ficción con la k calificaste e intentaste marginar a un forero y su línea de opinión - las cuales , por cierto, disfruta y celebra el foro en pleno - .

2- TÚ alargaste la despedida y olé con "hijos de puta", "gentuzas" y otros piropos al forerío k se mostró indiferente a tu marcha - pero no a tus intentos de censura , menosprecio y peor aún, de intentar infectar al resto de foreros con tu cizaña de maruja cobarde y chismosa para k fuesen tan mierdosos como tú -. Cualquiera puede comprobarlo volviendo al episodio.

3- Cuando volviste de víctima en lugar de ofrecer el menor signo de disculpa ...se te respondió en los mismos términos k TÚ estableciste para el debate y k, por tanto, mantenías abiertos en "TU" hilo ( y con mucho más arte y jatxondeo, éso sí, k es muy fácil ).

4- Con TAGS "anónimos" vomitando al personal , repetición de insultos inaceptables, bochornosos multinicks propios con los k entrabas a reclamar tu vuelta o hacerte auto-loas de verwenza ajena...sólo definiste a ojos del más ingenuo tu patético calado de Clown, pero clown digno de exposición, personajillo.

Ochocientas veces lo hiciste antes, incluso a coro con algún incauto k entró a tu juego de paleto arrogante. Mucha arrogancia y menosprecio...muchas risitas .A cuenta de cualquiera con el k te diera el siroco de perdonavidas de tres al cuarto. Pero alguna tocaría pagar, cateto.

Ahora, mastica a gusto, saborea...y besitos.  

El k dice lo k no debe...oye lo k no quiere.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Mar 2020)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Mí Adiós para los colegas de muchos años y a los pocos HdP que hay por aquí, que os den...




Este si es un adios definitivo, el coronavirus no deja rehenes y ya han avisado de que habra triaje, en Italia por ejemplo segun dicen, no se si sera verdad ya no atienden a mayores de 70.


----------



## esseri (14 Mar 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Este si es un adios definitivo, el coronavirus no deja rehenes y ya han avisado de que habra triaje, en Italia por ejemplo segun dicen, no se si sera verdad ya no atienden a mayores de 70.



Post demasiado sobradete , imo.

Mejor k , como cualquiera, tenga tiempo de aprender... un botarate semejante y tan pagado de sí mismo no tiene mala penitencia en enfrentarse a k todo lo ha jodido él solito. Madres putas del forerío o deseos de k alguien la jinque se salen absolutamente de lo masticable. Nadie debería oír/leer éso.

Hay cuestiones k nadie debe llevarse de un foro por un hecho tan simple como el de entrar a opinar. Volquetes de ese calado y crueldad sobran.


----------



## Lego. (14 Mar 2020)

angel220 dijo:


> Leido con atención, pero por que solo baja en sesiones USA 90% y los asiáticos europeos suben o mantienen precios, tanto unos como otros se guiaran por las mismos intereses, si interesa que suba sera para todos y si baja también para todos, todos trabajan en el mismo negocio



bueno, eso de bajar a la hora de NY y subir a la de Hong Kong es el pan de cada día desde hace bastantes años.

Hace poco un forero posteó un gráfico que superponía varios años de gráficos diarios, y era un cantazo. Algunas manos fuertes han debido hacer verdadaderas fortunas a base de mordiditas del 0,5% intradía, pero todos los putos días desde 2013

El gráfico intradía vale para traders intradía. Si eres ahorrador ni puto caso. Te interesan las gráficas de uno, cinco o diez años. Si vas a muy largo, para los nietos, olvídate de las gráficas.


----------



## Lego. (14 Mar 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> La considero al menos por lo que he visto una opción mejor que oro papel, o invertir en mineras de oro.
> 
> Tengo oro a precio spot con capacidad de vender en el momento que abre el mercado londinense y hasta su cierre, a mayores, puedo transferir el token y negociarlo a cualquier momento en kraken o bitfinex por ejemplo, a precio oferta demanda.
> 
> ...




Lo que no entiendo es, si ese token se cambia por fiat al precio que marca el spot de los ETF, por qué es tan disruptor. Parece como una extensión del ETF o algo así. 

Disruptor será cuando se desacople del ETF y emerja una cotización del físico diferente al spot. ¿no?


----------



## paketazo (14 Mar 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es, si ese token se cambia por fiat al precio que marca el spot de los ETF, por qué es tan disruptor. Parece como una extensión del ETF o algo así.
> 
> Disruptor será cuando se desacople del ETF y emerja una cotización del físico diferente al spot. ¿no?



Eso dudo que lo veamos. 

Es como el resto de commodities... ¿Marca realmente el precio la oferta y la demanda física, o son unos iluminados en Chicago y Nueva York que juegan a ser dios? 

Para ver ese desacople debería de colapsar el mercado de derivados, y si pasa eso, y cierran las bolsas, mejor olvidarse de la cotización del oro, y pensar en cosas más importantes. 

Ellos rigen el mundo y deciden lo que sí y lo que no ha de tener valor... Los tokens de oro replican el precio marcado por los amos, y ahí poco podemos hacer. 

De todos modos un ETF suele ir perdiendo "aceite" a largo plazo, y el token te da derecho a tener tu oro físico en la mayoría de casos... Sería como un contrato que te dice que en tal lugar está tu oro guardado. 

Un saludo y buen sábado.


----------



## meliflua (14 Mar 2020)

Buenas tardes a todos.

Al final mi médico de cabecera tenía razón, no era más que un constipado que con paracetamol y descanso se ha pasado, pero el susto que me ha metido en el cuerpo no me lo quita nadie.

Os dejo un enlace de Paul Craig Roberts sobre un tratamiento para combatir el COVID 19, debemos divulgarlo a ver si llega a alguno que lo ponga en marcha aquí en España.

Treatments for coronavirus that have worked in China - PaulCraigRoberts.org


----------



## meliflua (14 Mar 2020)

En cuanto a lo de la bajada tan brutal que han sufrido los metales, si miramos la gráfica del 2008 veremos que hubo un comportamiento muy similar, aun en momentos de deflación cuando el valor de las cosas baja, bajan los mercados y el petróleo se para el consumo, etc........ el oro como metal de referencia también bajo para luego subir como un sputnik hasta casi 2000$ la onza, esto es debido a que hay gente que no les queda mas remedio que vender a toda prisa para cubrir sus posiciones, pasado ese tiempo, el oro y por ende el resto de metales, subirán mínimo a la situación de los 1.700$ onza.

Por lo menos eso es lo que deseo, yo ya no dispongo de liquidez, pero en estos momentos y a estos precios entraría a ojos ciegos.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Dylan Thomas (14 Mar 2020)

meliflua dijo:


> En cuanto a lo de la bajada tan brutal que han sufrido los metales, si miramos la gráfica del 2008 veremos que hubo un comportamiento muy similar, aun en momentos de deflación cuando el valor de las cosas baja, bajan los mercados y el petróleo se para el consumo, etc........ el oro como metal de referencia también bajo para luego subir como un sputnik hasta casi 2000$ la onza, esto es debido a que hay gente que no les queda mas remedio que vender a toda prisa para cubrir sus posiciones, pasado ese tiempo, el oro y por ende el resto de metales, subirán mínimo a la situación de los 1.700$ onza.
> 
> Por lo menos eso es lo que deseo, yo ya no dispongo de liquidez, pero en estos momentos y a estos precios entraría a ojos ciegos.
> 
> Saludos cordiales



Yo he podido comprar algo más pero solo como refugio. Si sube a $1700, incluso habiendo comprado a $1500 como no compres y vendas directamente a particulares, casi palmas pasta (o al menos te quedas igual)


----------



## timi (15 Mar 2020)

buenos dias
dejo esto

Price Of Physical Gold Decouples From Paper Gold

El enorme aumento de la demanda está forzando nuestras cadenas de suministro. BullionStar tiene relaciones con proveedores con la mayoría de las principales refinerías, mentas y mayoristas de todo el mundo. La mayoría de nuestros proveedores no tienen existencias de metales preciosos y no están tomando pedidos actualmente. La Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos, por ejemplo, anunció este jueves que las monedas American Silver Eagle están agotadas. Los grandes mayoristas en los EE. UU. Se agotan completamente de TODO el oro y TODA la plata y no pueden reponer.

Ya estamos agotados de varios productos y pronto se venderán productos adicionales si continúa esta reducción de la oferta. Todos los productos enumerados como "En stock" en nuestro sitio web están disponibles para entrega inmediata. Para los artículos enumerados como "preventa", los artículos han sido pedidos y pagados por nosotros con envíos entrantes en el camino a nosotros.



_A estas alturas está muy claro que el mercado físico del oro y el mercado del oro de papel se desconectarán._

Si el mercado del papel no corrige este desequilibrio, la escasez física generalizada de metales preciosos se prolongará y puede provocar la implosión de todo el sistema monetario.


----------



## esseri (15 Mar 2020)

De otro hilo...pero insisto en k el k pinta muñeca hinchable global 2020...es nuestro queridísimo geriátrico Uropedo ( un bloque económico al puto tacho tras un año de floclore de alta intensidá, pues ferpecto para un reset monetario global, hoyga - por cierto, menéese con un furibundo UK post-Brexit y unos jugosones aranceles yankees y sírvase calentito ( calentado sobre una fogata de euronotes, por ejemplo ) - ) :

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________

La grabación existe y su entrega a terceros - políticos - es legal según el Supremo Griego. Dicen k ya andan copias por ahí sueltas en plan Wikileaks.


*Varoufakis filed the illegal Eurogroup recordings – House speaker Tasoulas returned it as unacceptable*

" *El presidente del partido político MeRA25 y el ex ministro de Economía griego, Yiannis Varoufakis, tomaron la decisión de archivar en los registros oficiales del Parlamento griego una memoria USB con grabaciones de las reuniones del Eurogrupo durante la problemática primera mitad de 2015.*

En su debate sobre el plenario en el Parlamento, el Sr. Varoufakis se refirió a un fallo anterior de la Corte Suprema griega que, como argumentó, legitimó su acción para registrar esas reuniones.


"Según la decisión de la Corte Suprema, era legal que la grabación del Eurogrupo se entregara a los líderes y partidos políticos".

Por su parte, el Presidente del Parlamento, Costas Tasoulas, señaló que, dado que Varoufakis había revelado en su discurso que el contenido se refiere a la grabación secreta de las mejores universidades de la UE, “me da el derecho de decidir si se lo doy a los líderes políticos.

Me gustaría decir que cuando alguien siente que tiene que tomar la iniciativa de anunciar grabaciones secretas, debe asumir la responsabilidad. No entiendo mi papel y el del Parlamento como portador de las aspiraciones de nadie. Lo devuelvo como inaceptable ”.

Por su parte, el Primer Ministro griego Kyriakos Mitsotakis, dirigiéndose al Sr. Tasoulas, señaló que actuó correctamente en el incidente con Yiannis Varoufakis."


...y en marcha...nuevos episodios, hamijos...













Spoiler: Esto es tó, esto es tó...estos todo hamijos...


----------



## FranMen (15 Mar 2020)

Para qué el Reino Unido compra una cantidad récord de oro a Rusia


----------



## Dylan Thomas (15 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> De otro hilo...pero insisto en k el k pinta muñeca hinchable global 2020...es nuestro queridísimo geriátrico Uropedo ( un bloque económico al puto tacho tras un año de floclore de alta intensidá, pues ferpecto para un reset monetario global, hoyga - por cierto, menéese con un furibundo UK post-Brexit y unos jugosones aranceles yankees y sírvase calentito ( calentado sobre una fogata de euronotes, por ejemplo ) - ) :
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...



Qué se supone que dicen en esas grabaciones?


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> Qué se supone que dicen en esas grabaciones?



Reproducen las negociaciones entre la troika/UE y el gobierno griego al k encularon. Y seguro k rebosan amabilidá y espíritu fraternal del proyecto común continental.

Recordando al simpático Schauble por ejemplo...pocas dudas caben de k fue especialmente tierno y tal...


----------



## angel220 (16 Mar 2020)

Domingo 15 marzo 2020
NUEVAS BAJADAS de tipos interés USA
La Fed bajó sus tasas a un rango objetivo de 0% a 0,25% y dijo que ampliaría su hoja de balance en al menos 700.000 millones de dólares en las próximas semanas.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (16 Mar 2020)

Perdón si ya se ha colgado. Comunicado del Andorrano (curioso lo de "los pedidos que no se puedan despachar"):

DEBIDO A LA ALTA DEMANDA Y VOLATIBILIDAD ACTUAL LOS PEDIDOS SE DEBEN *ABONAR EN UN PLAZO MÁXIMO DE 2 HORAS SIENDO NECESARIO EL ENVÍO DEL JUSTIFICANTE DE PAGO*, SINO SE JUSTIFICA PODEMOS NO CERRAR LOS PRECIOS.
La aceptación de los términos del servicio ademas implica:


La cantidad y precio quedan fijados durante las *2 siguientes horas*.
El pago de los artículos adquiridos se debe realizar en las 2 horas posteriores a efectuar el pedido.
Si cualquiera de los dos puntos anteriores no se respetasen se tomarían medidas legales contra el comprador y a éste le sería automáticamente prohibida la compra en un futuro.

*Operatoria frente al Coronavirus*
Andorrano Joyeria 13 Marzo 2020
Empty


Queremos comunicar a todos los usuarios de nuestra plataforma que hemos decidido mantener la calma y continuar operando tomando todas las precauciones que la situación merece.

Como es de público conocimiento, la situación actual generada por el Covid-19 no permite que los mercados y comercios operen con la frecuencia habitual. Es por este motivo, que nuestros envíos se verán demorados. No obstante, les informamos que:


Se pueden continuar haciendo pedidos desde nuestra plataforma.
Los pedidos que no puedan despacharse se guardarán en nuestro almacén de seguridad por el tiempo que sea necesario.
Durante todo el tiempo que duren las restricciones mantedremos abierta la comunicación y los clientes podrán consultar por el estado de sus envíos.
Sabemos que este contexto genera incertidumbre y por ello la demanda de metales ha subido considerablemente durante las últimas semanas, lo que genera congestiones en el sitio web y falta de stock. Pero haremos todo lo que esté a nuestro alcance para facilitar los medios e intentar que este conflicto pase sin afectaros demasiado. Estamos comprometidos con todos nuestros clientes y con las medidas necesarias para pasar la situación actual.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Mar 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Perdón si ya se ha colgado. Comunicado del Andorrano (curioso lo de "los pedidos que no se puedan despachar"):
> 
> DEBIDO A LA ALTA DEMANDA Y VOLATIBILIDAD ACTUAL LOS PEDIDOS SE DEBEN *ABONAR EN UN PLAZO MÁXIMO DE 2 HORAS SIENDO NECESARIO EL ENVÍO DEL JUSTIFICANTE DE PAGO*, SINO SE JUSTIFICA PODEMOS NO CERRAR LOS PRECIOS.
> 
> ...



Mejor llamar antes y preguntar directamente si el pedido que vas a hacer puede ser de los que no se puedan despachar.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (16 Mar 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Mejor llamar antes y preguntar directamente si el pedido que vas a hacer puede ser de los que no se puedan despachar.




Espero que sean los que no se puedan *enviar. *Si no es que automáticamente estás comprando *oro papel.*

Edito: Si no te lo envían inmediatamente, efectivamente estás comprando oro papel.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Mar 2020)

Repito lo que acabo de postear en otro jilo, desde Dracma aseguran que no salen pedidos hasta que no termine el pacoestado de alarma decretado, un mes como poco por que no creo que esto acabe en 15 días.

Esta info deberían ponerla bien clara en sus webs los vendedores, hay gente comprando y apoquinando sin aclararse a este respecto. 

No envían nada, tengan o nó tengan stock.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (16 Mar 2020)

Curioso:

Kruger (Andorrano): 1.435,45 €
Mapple - no hay kruger (BullionStar): 1,546.18 €


----------



## BigTwentyOne (16 Mar 2020)

Fundid los dos putos hilos de una puta vez.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Mar 2020)

El andorrano lo mismo, no envían nada de nada, que se dejen de "Los pedidos que no puedan despacharse..", no despachan nada.


----------



## Lego. (16 Mar 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Fundid los dos putos hilos de una puta vez.



son muy grandes ya.

Abandonemos uno y ya está. Pero ¿cuál?

He leído que la decisión depende de piques personales así que estamos jodidos.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (16 Mar 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> son muy grandes ya.
> 
> Abandonemos uno y ya está. Pero ¿cuál?
> 
> He leído que la decisión depende de piques personales así que estamos jodidos.



El de covid tiene 15.000 páginas, si es tema personal si que estamos jodidios.


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Fundid los dos putos hilos de una puta vez.



Para nada.

En éste se puede trollear foreros y hasta mentarles a su puta madre. Sello de su propio creador.

Mueve el culo y si quieres, saltas. Son dos cliks.


----------



## tristezadeclon (16 Mar 2020)

con el precio de la plata en 13.15$ desde hace ya bastante rato, o sea 11.79€

estos son los precios mas baratos para onzas de plata en las tiendas mas importantes:

goldsilver.be: krugerand a 15.28€
andorrano: kanguro a 15.17€
coininvest: krugerand a 15.75€

es evidente q el desacoplamiento ha llegado

de 11.79€ q es el precio oficial a un promedio de 15.30€ en las tiendas hay un +30%, ese +30% puede ser mas cercano a lo normal en el andorrano pero no en goldsilver cuyos precios suelen estar mucho mas próximos al precio oficial

por si fuera poco en todas las webs sale el mensaje de q debido a la gran demanda habrá retraso en los envíos y q no garantizan q tengan stock para todos los pedidos


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

En confeti fiat - k en cualquier momento, puede dejar de transmitir movimientos relevantes - :

BTC , 1 mes : - 60% ( resto de cryptos, incluso peor )

Gold : -4%

Los ratios Gold/Silver no son los únicos a pipear.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (16 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Para nada.
> 
> En éste se puede trollear foreros y hasta mentarles a su puta madre. Sello de su propio creador.
> 
> Mueve el culo y si quieres, saltas. Son dos cliks.



Si ya, pero es que me lío, quiero postear en uno y posteo en otro. Es vergonzoso estamos en guerra real y aquí los foreros con sus rencillas insignificantes jodiendo al personal.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Para nada.
> 
> En éste se puede trollear foreros y hasta mentarles a su puta madre. Sello de su propio creador.
> 
> Mueve el culo y si quieres, saltas. Son dos cliks.



Si se fusionasen no creo que se trollee ni nada de eso al no estar el que tanto mentas, que por otra parte ya eres cansino con el tema macho.


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Si se fusionasen no creo que se trollee ni nada de eso al no estar el que tanto mentas, que por otra parte ya eres cansino con el tema macho.



Hay k respetar la obra de Don fernandolink.

Clicka dos veces y déjate de off topiks y de organizar la vida al personal. En el otro hilo, ni diox atiende semejantes chorradas. Toma nota y listo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Hay k respetar la obra de Don fernandolink.
> 
> Clicka dos veces y déjate de off topiks y de organizar la vida al personal. En el otro hilo, ni diox atiende semejantes chorradas. Toma nota y listo.



Clikaré lo que me salga de los huevos majete.


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Clikaré lo que me salga de los huevos majete.



Como todo diox. Has descubierto Roma , plimplín ?

Mientras tanto, ahórranos tus putas chapas intrascendentes, k el k se queja eres tú. 

Y no estamos pa´biberones.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Como todo diox. Has descubierto Roma , plimplín ?
> 
> Mientras tanto, ahórranos tus putas chapas intrascendentes, k el k se queja eres tú.
> 
> Y no estamos pa´biberones.



Para chapas las tuyas, trascendentes pero chapas. Y te repito, postearé lo que me apetezca donde cuando y como me apetezca.

A pastar.


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Para chapas las tuyas, trascendentes pero chapas. Y te repito, postearé lo que me apetezca donde cuando y como me apetezca.
> 
> A pastar.



Llora a mami, pitxikoanalixta. El Oro va a su bola, bobo.


----------



## Lego. (16 Mar 2020)

Harto de la duplicidad y obviamente no nos vamos a poner de acuerdo.

Abandono este hilo y a partir de ahora sólo voy a leer y postear en
Evolución del precio del oro

Sds.


----------



## paketazo (16 Mar 2020)

La semana pasada no compré platino por que en coininvest no me replicaban bien el spot y había diferencial de 7% a su favor incluyendo el IVA...hoy miro la cotización y me pregunto que factor divino evitó que la cagara la semana pasada dónde ya hoy palmaría un 15% de lo invertido.

No se salva nada, y no me extrañaría que en breve se suspendan las cotizaciones o alguna chorrada similar al estilo de prohibición de cortos (algo que jamás entendía, ya que en subida libre no prohíben nada)

El mercado está roto, pero como siempre recuerdo USA lleva subiendo 10 años, y si la crisis coyuntural afecta a las principales empresas y se torna en estructural de largo plazo, estos precios serán una maravilla observados a meses vista.

Mi portfolio esta feo, pero bueno, mientras la salud respete pues es el consuelo de los pobres.

Un saludo


----------



## mr nobody (16 Mar 2020)

estoy en uk y una tienda de bullion donde compre hace unos meses me acaba de enviar un carta con un sobre presionandome pa que venda


----------



## timi (16 Mar 2020)

Detienen todas las operaciones de la bolsa en EE.UU. tras una caída de más del 7 %

todo parado


----------



## angel220 (16 Mar 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> La semana pasada no compré platino por que en coininvest no me replicaban bien el spot y había diferencial de 7% a su favor incluyendo el IVA...hoy miro la cotización y me pregunto que factor divino evitó que la cagara la semana pasada dónde ya hoy palmaría un 15% de lo invertido.
> 
> No se salva nada, y no me extrañaría que en breve se suspendan las cotizaciones o alguna chorrada similar al estilo de prohibición de cortos (algo que jamás entendía, ya que en subida libre no prohíben nada)
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo el 10% en muchas como minimo como diferencial, claro contando las bajadas en el spot, pero los diferenciales están subiendo


----------



## Higadillas (16 Mar 2020)

Lo de la plata es brutal. Porque ya voy hasta los topes de ella y prefiero guardarme el cash, que si no...


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (16 Mar 2020)

Yo también pido fusión de hilos, si no es un lío.


mr nobody dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 257273
> 
> 
> 
> estoy en uk y una tienda de bullion donde compre hace unos meses me acaba de enviar un carta con un sobre presionandome pa que venda



Lo peor de todo es que te tienen bien fichado como tenedor de oro. Por eso no me gusta comprar en tiendas de esas de forma no anónima.


----------



## Erzam (16 Mar 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Lo de la plata es brutal. Porque ya voy hasta los topes de ella y prefiero guardarme el cash, que si no...



El problema ahora es encontrar quien te venda y, en caso de tienda, te lo envíen enseguida.


----------



## tastas (16 Mar 2020)

En las tiendas sin oro y el precio bajando es de risa.
No aguantará mucho esta situación.


----------



## kikepm (16 Mar 2020)

Goldsilver.be
Andorrano
SilverToGo
Celticgold.eu

En todas ellas, si no están agotadas TODAS las monedas de plata de 1oz, están a un sobre spot de escándalo.

Estaba pensando en pillar unos cuantos Kg (o alguna decena), pero en vista de que no hay material, habrá que esperar, a ver si se normaliza con precios bajos.


A mi me parece un momento perfecto para comprar plata, el mejor de muchos años.


----------



## skipyy (16 Mar 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Goldsilver.be
> Andorrano
> SilverToGo
> Celticgold.eu
> ...



Ahora mismo en goldsilver hay alrededor de 250 canguros a menos de 15,50

Sobre las 13 horas no había prácticamente nada de bullion, ni canguros, unos 100 elefantes que eche en la cesta a 14,88 y volaron antes de confirmar la compra era lo más barato que había, luego Britannia que siguen habiendo sobre 16 y Royal arms pero era preventa y venía demorado.


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Goldsilver.be
> Andorrano
> SilverToGo
> Celticgold.eu
> ...




Sí, en dos semanas la regalan en las tapas de los yogures. 

Ya te he dicho k he hecho una oferta de físico por BTC...y la puedo estudiar con Platuki a los niveles k comentas. En vez de andar con ad hominems gilichorras para resolver tus deberes sin hacer, sube tu oferta al hilo de intercambio como todo diox y listo.

Pero olvídate de referenciar la "única crypto válida del mundo mundial " al mierdafiat, eh ? K son los padres - por éso los cryptoexchanges están abiertos de par en par , bien al contrario de los distribuidores k apuntas - y están los tiempos para poca broma.

Si es competitiva, te aseguro k le echo un ojo. Aprovecha antes de k el bitcoño se ponga en 3 cifras.



p.d. TODO el puto post es 100% cierto y serio.


----------



## FranMen (16 Mar 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Goldsilver.be
> Andorrano
> SilverToGo
> Celticgold.eu
> ...



Y arriesgarte a que no te lo manden o se quede por el camino?


----------



## FranMen (16 Mar 2020)

Ahora puede ser el momento de entrar en bullionvault? os fiais?


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Y arriesgarte a que no te lo manden o se quede por el camino?



No te mandan una mierda...salvo improbable cabriola a su favor.


----------



## Silver94 (16 Mar 2020)

Yo contaba con que este año se podría comprar plata a buen precio, pero viendo lo que está pasando no sé lo que va a durar esto. 

La verdad es que no sé que pensar, si va a intentar subir y lograrán pararla los pies, o si a lo largo del año va a meter un subidón para arriba.

Me perdí todo lo que ocurrió en 2008, pero me da que esta vez también va a estar interesante.


----------



## kikepm (16 Mar 2020)

skipyy dijo:


> Ahora mismo en goldsilver hay alrededor de 250 canguros a menos de 15,50
> 
> Sobre las 13 horas no había prácticamente nada de bullion, ni canguros, unos 100 elefantes que eche en la cesta a 14,88 y volaron antes de confirmar la compra era lo más barato que había, luego Britannia que siguen habiendo sobre 16 y Royal arms pero era preventa y venía demorado.



Jejeje las vi, ahora ya se quien se las llevó, en andorrano también vi 250 kanguros a 14,23... pero no las pillé porque estaba practicando remo


----------



## kikepm (16 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Sí, en dos semanas la regalan en las tapas de los yogures.
> 
> Ya te he dicho k he hecho una oferta de físico por BTC...y la puedo estudiar con Platuki a los niveles k comentas. En vez de andar con ad hominems gilichorras para resolver tus deberes sin hacer, sube tu oferta al hilo de intercambio como todo diox y listo.
> 
> ...



Tu oferta de 1 oz por 1 BTC es de pega, porque sabes que nadie va a acceder.

Mi oferta de 1 oz por 0,75 BTC también era de pega, porque se que no vas a acceder.

Por lo demás, querido padawan, te noto muy desnortado, incluso diría demasiado agresivo para lo que se cuece. En mi post no había un ápice de ad hominem, si acaso un poco de sano cachondeo.

Relaja hombre, que el mundo no se acaba mañana.


----------



## kikepm (16 Mar 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Y arriesgarte a que no te lo manden o se quede por el camino?




Yo solo compro en tiendas, de entre las que tienen cierta reputación. Mientras lleguen, no tengo problema, y hasta ahora no lo he tenido.


----------



## FranMen (16 Mar 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Yo solo compro en tiendas, de entre las que tienen cierta reputación. Mientras lleguen, no tengo problema, y hasta ahora no lo he tenido.



Yo, compraba, pero ahora es distinto


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Tu oferta de 1 oz por 1 BTC es de pega, porque sabes que nadie va a acceder.
> 
> Mi oferta de 1 oz por 0,75 BTC también era de pega, porque se que no vas a acceder.
> 
> ...



JOJOJO !!!  ...Relaxes y kataklixmox mundiales. Ké emoción !

A mí tu teatrillo me la chupa desde el ojal, querido Kike El mismito k tu solución monetaria de la muélte k cae a 20% diario y ahora, mutis por el foro con tós los primos k habeis liáo ... La cosa es mirar al tendío, eh , prenda ?

De pega es tu oferta, as usual y como era de esperar, no la mía. Cualquiera debe balancear su cartera y el k vaya tarde, k apechugue...si hay fajo, k nunca es tarde. Si no hay , a pasar palabra, k currar cansa. Esa es la clave de funcionar sin timar pardillos, todo claro , cierto y sin patrañas, toma nota.

Pardillos , los compradores a chopocientos mil k podéis dejar en la cuneta sin tener puta idea , como todos los demás, de dónde estará btc en 3 días... por mucho palique k le echéis. Menuda jeta...y aún por aquí tirándoos el pisto, manda kojonex.

En fin, piénsate lo de los kilos, las decenas y centenas de ellos... de raro no tiene nada viendo el percal, yo ya te entiendo. Aunque vas tarde.


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

Mientras no lancen cryptos NACIONALES, debería haber rebote con esteroides...k hay acumuláo mucho Tether - mierda peor k el fiat para dar gas a BTC y k los early adopters sigan robando - ( aunque la milonguita bitcoñera irá de k le están ganando la batalla al sistema y blablabla  ). Pero al loro con el fiat k se saque, k sus mismos dueños están quemando naves a gogó. Lo mismo un x3 no llega para trincar el Oro k trincabas hace un mes...si te descuidas, ni las chocolatinas de hace un mes, k ésa es otra y no queda nada por ver.

Aquí , hoy por hoy, y aunque 4 estafadores lo pìnten de anécdota, lo k se acaba es el metal físico hamijo. Cryptos ( k algunas hay k tener ) tienes ciento y la madre a precio puta en miles de exchanges...y Bitcoin, EN TODOS ELLOS. No se lo quedan los dueños...como gacen en Andorrano con sus onzas. Qué raruno, no ? 

Me juego los wevos a k a estas alturas, ésos andarán ya arrasando metal incluso en formato joya con el pastizal k sacan de los tolais pillando bitcoño a diez mil pavos. Y buscando sus decenitas de kilos, como el hamijo Kike.  Pero por casualidá y quejándose de k los precios DEL ORO son de broma, eh ?  


Lo k los presuntos bitcoñeros "adalides de la revoluÇao" holdean no es el BTC k vosotros queréis comprar a estas alturas. hombre, es TETHER ...lo sueltan arriba por "veneno fiat"  y se cruzan de brazos meses si es preciso en liquidez mientras calientan la cabeza con milongas a los novatos k se van a arruinar. *Os están estafando*. Ahora mismo...tienes el truño en los 4.000 again. Pero te aseguro k HOY es mejor pillar metal incluso a los precios realistas en k yo lo subo al hilo de compraventa y k el "íntegro" Kike intenta ridiculizar...k Bitcoños a miles de pavos. Aunque si entras "a rapiñar" , como éstos, por mucho k cuenten, pues cancha, hay.

Ayákadakualo.


----------



## kikepm (16 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> JOJOJO !!!  ...Relaxes y kataklixmox mundiales. Ké emoción !
> 
> A mí tu teatrillo me la chupa desde el ojal, querido Kike El mismito k tu solución monetaria de la muélte k cae a 20% diario y ahora, mutis por el foro con tós los primos k habeis liáo ... La cosa es mirar al tendío, eh , prenda ?
> 
> ...



Tu oferta es de pega porque sabes perfectamente que nadie va a aceptarla. No pretendas insultar mi inteligencia (no puedes), ni la de otros. 

Que la mía lo era ya lo he dicho yo, ha sido un buen medio para dejarte en evidencia en el hilo de BTC. Veo que he provocado una reacción mucho mayor de lo que podía imaginar, supongo que he tocado algún punto sensible, alomejor lo de que podrías timar a los pardillos del hilo es lo que te ha molestado. Sinceramente, me la suda si es así, pero me está dando la sensación de que muy listo no eres, ya que no has entendido mi intención y mucho menos lo que significaba. Al final vas a resultar otro ofendidito.

Es posible que BTC nunca llegue a ser lo que deseo que sea, pero nunca he sostenido la certeza de que vaya a sustituir al fiat, mucho menos al oro. En todas mis intervenciones sobre BTC en este hilo siempre he dejado claro que podría equivocarme. He defendido el oro y la plata, con la misma pasión que he defendido BTC, y por las mismas razones. Y ante todo, mis intervenciones sobre BTC (o sobre cualquier otro tema) han sido razonadas con argumentos. La gente puede tomar los argumentos libremente, o rechazarlos, y actuar en consecuencia.

Por aquí somos todos mayorcitos. Tu indignación por el dinero de otros, si que me la chupa desde el ojal


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Tu oferta es de pega porque sabes perfectamente que nadie va a aceptarla. No pretendas insultar mi inteligencia (no puedes), ni la de otros.
> 
> Que la mía lo era ya lo he dicho yo, ha sido un buen medio para dejarte en evidencia en el hilo de BTC. Veo que he provocado una reacción mucho mayor de lo que podía imaginar, supongo que he tocado algún punto sensible, alomejor lo de que podrías timar a los pardillos del hilo es lo que te ha molestado. Sinceramente, me la suda si es así, pero me está dando la sensación de que muy listo no eres, ya que no has entendido mi intención y mucho menos lo que significaba. Al final vas a resultar otro ofendidito.
> 
> ...



Ohhhh...se nos pone de morritos la niña ahoraaa ??? 

Pero a ver, liantillo...de ponerme en evidencia en el hilo de BTC, poyas...te has quedáo a dos velitas...pues es obvio k venderías tu "iniwalable reserva de valor" . A ello, calladito como una nena. Eso sí...los venderías a precio de gran timo, no del pequeño timo k yo aceptaría para diversificar mi portfolio, porke tengo una posición de ventaja indispensable para rentabilizar este timo, iwal k tú.

Eres un estafador y sabes perfectamente cómo funciona toda esa treta ...y podrías explicar a todo el forerío el timo en el k quieres k se metan...pero no lo harás, cucarachita muerta de hambre : Estás aquí para dar por el culo a personal y para robar. Y no eres el único k se calla lo k sabe en este hilo. Animáis al personal a entrar en bragas, sois puta bazofia.

Si realmente admitieses k BTC puede irse rotundamente al tacho , en absoluto te sorprendería k por semejante mierda se regalaran kilos de plata u onzas de Oro...k es lo k intentas descalificar, podrías aceptarlo perfectamente, tan simple como éso...no intentarías ponerme de atacaíto temeroso del fin del mundo ni poyas. La defensa del metal respecto a BTC HOY como LA RIQUEZA DESCENTRALIZADA CAPITAL...la tienes en vuestro mierda hilo, como tantas veces...por supuesto...callaítos como putas again ( k os alboroto el gallinero y el hilo es sólo un panfleto para engañar incautos donde desvelar el timo bitcoñero es tabú ).

Ya te he dicho k jamás je vivido de timar A NAHIDE - y k tomes nota , cosa k deberías hacer -. No tiene mérito...y me mola divertirme y hacer AMIGOS y socios futuros mientras me forro, siempre lo he hecho asínnn y de coña, mariloli. No hay NINGUNA constancia a día de hoy de k BTC vaya a ser un nuevo paradihma monetrio y mucho menos al margen del sistema...de k no vale ni para tomar por culo como dinero, SÍ...Y TÚ LO SABES PERFECTAMENTE, pero no se lo vas a decir al personal...les vas a dejar y hasta a invitar a meterse en algo k es FUNDAMENTALMENTE UN TIMO en unas claves k no son las idóneas para sobrevivir, ni ellos, ni su patrimonio. A mí el "yo ya dije k iwal salía rana" k vale lo mismo para las tretas del funci medio o el director-hamijo de un bankito estafador...o k a un scammer bitcoñero en este caso, me pasa por el forro de los kojonex. Ser persona es otra cosa...y va muchísimo más allá de hacerse el longuis . Pero allácadacualo.

A mí la pasta me sobra desde hace décadas, ya se lo dije a Mojón...así k me la chupan vuestros triles, no contéis conmigo y k os baile el awa y ayude a encular al forerío vuestra prima. SI BTC por cualquier razón ( hoy menos k nunca, pues su única ventaja es el Gas de tether k es el chanchullo padre , más chanchullo k el fiat ) es el nuevo vehículo monetario mundial (  ...ej k ya sólo mencionar esta milongaza , una de las miles k ya ni repetís, ya a estas alturas....es para descojonarse ) tendré mi reserva hace tiempo garantizada y listo...pero ni por el forro invitaré a gente a enmierdarse con milongas k no se cree ni el penúltimo en llegar a semejantes precios mientras lo k aprovecho es mi ventaja en el percal ...k probablemente a ellos les cueste el pescuezo. Y ésa es la diferencia entre tú y yo ( en este asunto ).

Insisto , k te veo agitaíllo.... háste con algo más de platilla, kike...k la gallina timaóra no da para siempre...y los deberes hechos dan una paz...


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> El misseri este aburre de cojones, en un principio era el mono nuevo en la feria y como que molaba, pero su discurso lleno de prosa con kk se hace cansino.
> 
> Misseri, no tienes más que ver los agradecimientos que recibes, los mínimos, por algo será.
> 
> ...



Oxtiax...el enanito tonto.  Ké persecución !!!     

Pero si hace un siglo k no ibas a hacer puto caso de mis posts, muerdealmohadas...

En fin, acomplejaíto. SI no te enteras de nada...al menos deja enterarse a los demás.


----------



## kikepm (16 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Ohhhh...se nos pone de morritos la niña ahoraaa ???
> 
> Pero a ver, liantillo...de ponerme en evidencia en el hilo de BTC, poyas...te has quedáo a dos velitas...pues es obvio k venderías tu "iniwalable reserva de valor" . A ello, calladito como una nena. Eso sí...los venderías a precio de gran timo, no del pequeño timo k yo aceptaría,.
> 
> ...




Estás mucho peor de lo que pensaba. Espero que no haya sido nada irreparable, como la muerte de un familiar. En serio.


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Estás mucho peor de lo que pensaba. Espero que no haya sido nada irreparable, como la muerte de un familiar. En serio.



 Ahí le has dáo. Se me pinchó el patito de goma. Una cruz.

Explica a la gente el timo al k les invitas y déjate de distracciones, ESTAFADOR.


----------



## kikepm (16 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Ahí le has dáo. Se me pinchó el patito de goma. Arrastro esa cruz.
> 
> Explica a la gente el timo al k les invitas y déjate de distracciones, ESTAFADOR.



Tómate una tila, flipado.


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Tómate una tila, flipado.



Más tranki k el Pepi maifrén. Bien lo sabes tú. 

Mucho cuidadín con el muertito de jambre éste, gente.

Ké ? A gusto, hamijo Kike ? Alguna MENTIRA k rebatir ?...o, mejor hablamos del tiempo en Cuenca , el equilibrio cósmico o el deceso de nuestros tatarawelos , eh, artixtilla ?

El discursete DELIBERADAMENTE SESGADO k tú sueltas invitando incautos a BTC enriquece tu posición en el ponzi y es practicamente una garantía de ruina para ellos. Y por éso lo haces, sinverwenza.

Y encima perdonando vidas por akí....si ej ke...


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Un tío al que le sobra la pasta hace décadas, no le aplica tanta dedicación al foro como lo haces tu, en el fondo eres un mueltodeambre con mucho carrete. ¿A quién crees que vas a engañar por aquí con tu karisma tuneado?
> 
> Aquí hay mucho más nivel del que tu presumes...



Pero ké sabrás tú de mí... te encantaría, eh, pigmeíto ??? 

Ya te he dicho k no molestes con tus complejines y dejes correr la info, k es jugosa, idiota.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Mar 2020)

Misseri jaja le viene al pelo. Dejad un poco tranquilo al engreído este que ya da asco, a ver si se calla un poco,


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

JOJOJO !!!...Otra damnificada.

Tenéis k abrir un subforo.


----------



## Kovaliov (16 Mar 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Ahora puede ser el momento de entrar en bullionvault? os fiais?



Yo estoy hace años. 

Todo en plata, pero entré en precios más altos que estos.


----------



## LadyBug (16 Mar 2020)

Está aumentando tanto la demanda de MP que en algunos sitios ya no hay casi disponibilidad.

* Extreme Disconnect Between Paper And Physical Gold *


----------



## Dylan Thomas (17 Mar 2020)

Compré en Degussa el viernes por la tarde algo de oro.


----------



## tristezadeclon (17 Mar 2020)

esta mañana estoy aburrido y se me ha ocurrido pasarme por las 3 principales webs en las q compramos los foreros españoles, andorrano, coininvest y goldsilver.be para ver cuales eran las disponibilidades de las 10 monedas de plata año 2020 mas famosas y a q precios, y este es el resultado:

las monedas son: krugerrands, kanguros, filarmónicas, britannia, maples, eagles, libertades, pandas, kookaburras y koalas

en el andorrano estaban las diez agotadas




en coininvest están agotadas las kanguro, filarmónicas, britannia y libertades, y estas son las monedas q quedan con sus respectivos precios, a las eagles y kookaburras hay q añadirles un 19% de iva :

Moneda: 1 oz Maple Leaf | Plata | 2020 (Canadá)
Cantidad disponible en la actualidad: 2447
17,60 €——

Moneda: 1 oz American Eagle de Plata (2020) (EEUU)
Cantidad disponible en la actualidad: 330
16,47 € +19% iva= 19.59€

Moneda: 1 oz Krugerrand de Plata (2020) (Sudáfrica)
Cantidad disponible en la actualidad: 7468
17,67 €——

Moneda: 30g Panda China | Plata | 2020 (China)
Cantidad disponible en la actualidad: 975
19,55 €——

Moneda: 1 oz Kookaburra | Plata | 2020 (Australia)
Cantidad disponible en la actualidad: 1966
16,43 € +19% iva= 19.55€

Moneda: 1 oz Koala de Plata (2020) (Australia)
Cantidad disponible en la actualidad: 534
17,51 €——




en goldsilver apenas les queda de nada, pq cuando le das a comprar te pone casi en todas las monedas q no tienen suficiente aunq solo le pongas 100 unidades, y no te pone como en coininvest cuantas les quedan sino q tienes q ir probando poniendo cantidades y tendría q tirarme una hora o dos trasteando para saber cuantas unidades les quedan de cada moneda

***************************************************************************************************

en resumen: no les queda apenas plata y la poca q hay la mas barata tiene un sobreprecio del 53%, llegando al 72% en el caso de las eagles y las koala (a causa del iva)

les quedan bastantes krugerrand pero es q esa moneda junto con las kanguros son las peores q he tenido, y ojo q las tengo todas, yo sin duda compraba maples mientras queden, q probablemente vuelen hoy mismo

la explicación mas plausible es q debido a la volatilidad tan enorme de estos días y la situación extraordinaria en la q estamos, hayan optado por ampliar la horquilla, para cubrirse en caso de q luego el precio suba repentinamente, la sorpresa les habrá pillado cuando hayan visto q se las quitan de las manos incluso con un over the spot del 50%

mientras tanto el precio oficial está en 12.74$ (11.40€), un descojone, tiempos muy interesantes, aunq me temo q lo vendrá despues será desastroso para la mayoría de la población

nota: sería interesante ir actualizando como va evolucionando el stock de esas 6 monedas q aun tienen en coininvest, si algún forero entra en la web y mira alguna moneda podría darle a comprar 10.000 y confirmar la compra, y a continuación le pondrá q no tienen suficiente y cuantas les quedan, podría postear aquí entonces cuantas les quedan, tambien podría ser q reciban mas y aumente el stock aunq me extrañaría tal y como está el ambiente


----------



## esseri (17 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> la explicación mas plausible es q debido a la volatilidad tan enorme de estos días y la situación extraordinaria en la q estamos, hayan optado por ampliar la horquilla, para cubrirse en caso de q luego el precio suba repentinamente, la sorpresa les habrá pillado cuando hayan visto q se las quitan de las manos incluso con un over the spot del 50%



No sólo cubrirse ante una subida, k también.

Algunos, muchos probablemente, de esos pedidos se ha comprando mientras el precio caía tan a plomo k les ha llegado no sólo bajo el precio acordado , sino también incluyendo su margen.

Ya después, toca aprovechar k el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid y todo éso. Pero cualquier tipo de escasez, en todo caso, tocará cuando los k no sean servidos, sean ellos. Ésto k se ve seguramente sea un simple cuestión de encaje de MARGENES , no de escasez.

Aunque este contexto , realmente especial, se brinde a k la distribución se vea seriamente alterada en todo su proceso , cómo funcione después ese problema y la especulación adjunta es otro tema.


----------



## esseri (17 Mar 2020)

*El Gobierno restablece el control de las fronteras terrestres y reconoce que tendrá que prolongar el estado de alarma por el coronavirus*

Prórroga y cierre de fronteras.

El kolonavilus y mis kojonex 33 : Recuento y expolio a palo seco sin k se escape un chavo...y empezando posiblemente por las cuentitas banksters "ante el descalabro sociocoñómico , donde no cabe sino la solidaridá".

Exprimido hasta el tuétano, la inmoralidá de ese país de trileros, lameculos y pafagantas, envidiosos todos, va a ser de puta enciclopedia de los horrores.

"...mientras haya uno más prove k yo, será bella la vida".


----------



## tristezadeclon (17 Mar 2020)

en dos horas y media ya han volado la mitad de las maple, solo quedan 1265 de las 2447 q habían a las 6:30




el precio ha caido a 12.50$, lo mismo vuelve a caer a 12.00$, o a 10.00$, yo ya me creo cualquier cosa, o lo mismo las regalan con la compra de un bote de gel hidroalcoholico, q probablemente sea junto con las mascarillas el caso inverso a lo q le pasa a la plata


----------



## tristezadeclon (17 Mar 2020)

bueno, pues ya no quedan maples en coininvest, quedan 23 de las 2400 q había hace cuatro horas

mañana y los próximos días veremos si es una estrategia de la empresa o si de verdad no les quedan mas, si pasan los dias y sigue sin haber maples creo q será muy buen indicador diga lo q diga la cotización, por contra si vuelven a tener maples en cantidad pues nos la habrán metido doblada

es depresivo esto de seguir la cotización al minuto, no puede ser sano, hay q despegarse un poco, dejar un margen, como si la cotización tuviese el virus

por cierto q las krugerrands no las quiere nadie ni a estos precios, y no me extraña, q horror de moneda, menos mal q solo tengo un tubo, y en cuanto suba me libro de ellas, las kanguro tb son un truño, y las britannia brillan demasiado, las libertad por contra son una pasada

entre esta semana y la q viene deberíamos ver el suelo definitivo del precio de la plata o el desacoplamiento entre la cotización y el precio de compraventa real


----------



## Desconocido (17 Mar 2020)

Quizás se agotan porque las van a usar como tapas de yogures. A este precio sale más barato que el aluminio.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Mar 2020)

yo las veo a partir de 17, las habrán subido...


----------



## kikepm (17 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Más tranki k el Pepi maifrén. Bien lo sabes tú.
> 
> Mucho cuidadín con el muertito de jambre éste, gente.
> 
> ...



Esseri, de verdad, creo que tienes una hostia bien grande en la cabeza, sino algo más grave. Y visto lo visto, acusaciones sobre mi interés por joder a la gente, muy feas, sin pruebas de ningún tipo, insultos sin mediar provocación alguna por mi parte, SE TE ESTÁ YENDO MUCHO LA PINZA.


Lo que en verdad me sorprende sobremanera es como ha cambiado tu actitud hacia mi en el lapso de ¿semanas?. 

Hace no mucho, unas semanas, me has enviado varios MPs interesado por mis gustos musicales, compartiendo unos videos de música que a ti pareciera me podrían interesar. Según lo veo yo, has intentado ser mi amigüito del alma, cosa que no se si te diste cuenta pero ME RESBALÓ BASTANTE, y mi respuesta fue aséptica. De hecho me dio cierta vergüenza ajena tu forma servil de comunicarte conmigo.

Espero que no intentes negar algo que puedo demostrar con facilidad.

Pero algo no cuadra en toda esta mierda. Hay una incoherencia evidente.

Porque mi postura sobre BTC lleva siendo la misma AÑOS, en este hilo y en todos. Como ya he expresado, he expuesto mis opiniones sobre este y otros temas libremente, y muchos de mis mensajes han sido recibidos con bastante agradecimientos, a los que tu mismo te has unido.


Pero hete aquí que de repente, según tu opinión, soy EL MALIGNO.

NO CUELA ESSERI. 

¿En que momento mi postura sobre BTC, expuesta en este y otros hilos con total libertad (que por cierto seguirá siendo EXACTAMENTE IGUAL), ha pasado a ser todo lo que dices?


Llevo escribiendo por aquí bastante antes de que tu aparecieras. Ha habido siempre un debate libre y abierto sobre este y otros temas, con total educación.

Y tu estilo SOLO ahora, que no antes, es el del insulto y la difamación gratuita.


A ti lo que te ha jodido es mi mensaje en el hilo de BTC, por alguna razón te he ofendido gravemente y he tocado una fibra MUY SENSIBLE. Que ha sido el detonante para que traigas a este hilo un offtopic que a nadie más que a ti interesa.


Mira hijo, te lo diré para que te entre bien en la cabeza. Eres un simple si crees que alguien puede ser tu amigo por internet. Esas cosas suceden de otra manera. Además, eres tontito si entendiste que yo te estaba acusando de estafar a la gente del hilo de BTC. Aún no lo has entendido, ME ASOMBRA.



Y, por último, veo que vas teniendo movidas en la gran mayoría de hilos en los que participas. Algo debería indicarte que, cuando uno se enfrenta a todo dios, es o porque tiene razón siempre, o porque tiene un problema. TU TIENES UN PROBLEMA SERIO. Nadie odia sin razón, como es evidente que te ha pasado conmigo, de la noche a la mañana, sin que tenga la mierda en su propia casa.

Te recomiendo que vayas a un especialista. Siento mucho que hayas acabado así, pero primero haz reflexión sobre ti mismo, antes de soltar a los demás la mierda que llevas dentro de ti.


----------



## mr nobody (17 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 257958
> 
> 
> bueno, pues ya no quedan maples en coininvest, quedan 23 de las 2400 q había hace cuatro horas
> ...



Gracias por tus aportes, creo que eres de los mas entendidos sino el que mas por aqui. Que opinas de las barras de plata?


----------



## tristezadeclon (17 Mar 2020)

muchas gracias pero siento decirte q te equivocas, de esto entiendo lo justo, o sea nada, mira sino lo q dije ayer q creía q rebotaría cuando cayese a 13.80$ y está ya a 12.17$

además por si fuese poco, antes de entrar en este foro no tenia ni idea de metales preciosos, luego me picó el gusanillo y entre lo q leí por aquí y busqué por mi cuenta en internet he ido aprendiendo, aunq hasta q no he tenido las diferentes monedas en mis manos no he tenido un criterio propio, de todas formas aquí hay gente q lleva muchos años en el mundillo y yo soy un recien llegado, y desde luego q hay gente con muchísimos mas conocimientos q yo no solo en cantidad sino tb en calidad

no se si te refieres a los lingotes, en caso de q sea así opino lo q la mayoría de la gente del foro, q es preferible monedas pq tienen una salida mucho mas fácil cuando quieras colocarlas, además comprobar la autenticidad de las monedas es bastante sencillo con un calibre, una báscula digital de precisión, un imán y el programa coinping, mientras q con los lingotes te la pueden meter doblada

de todas maneras, ahora mismo al precio q está la plata lo mismo tiene mas valor un lingote falso q uno auténtico


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (17 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> de todas maneras, ahora mismo al precio q está la plata lo mismo tiene mas valor un lingote falso q uno auténtico de plata



 
Muy buena apreciación, me has alegrado la mañana. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Erzam (17 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> no se si te refieres a los lingotes, en caso de q sea así opino lo q la mayoría de la gente del foro, q es preferible monedas pq tienen una salida mucho mas fácil cuando quieras colocarlas, además comprobar la autenticidad de las monedas es bastante sencillo con un calibre, una báscula digital de precisión, un imán y el programa coinping, mientras q con los lingotes te la pueden meter doblada
> 
> de todas maneras, ahora mismo al precio q está la plata lo mismo tiene mas valor un lingote falso q uno auténtico



Gran y divertida apreciación.

También es verdad que, en estos momentos, es más fácil encontrar en tiendas lingotes de plata que monedas, ya que estas han "desaparecido".


----------



## FranMen (17 Mar 2020)

No me acuerdo quién, pero lo que está pasando ya se dijo en este hilo, llegaría un momento en que no habría stock pese a estar barato por el papel, se produciría una separación entre papel y físico y después el físico a las nubes al tiempo que el papel reventaría. Reitero mis thanks a quien lo escribiera ¿Antorob?.
El que pueda y tenga la seguridad de que le va a llegar que arrase. Los demás nos conformaremos con ver la película con más o menos palomitas.


----------



## mr nobody (17 Mar 2020)

Incluso el platinium esta volando de las tiendas....


----------



## Wamba (17 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> esta mañana estoy aburrido y se me ha ocurrido pasarme por las 3 principales webs en las q compramos los foreros españoles, andorrano, coininvest y goldsilver.be para ver cuales eran las disponibilidades de las 10 monedas de plata año 2020 mas famosas y a q precios, y este es el resultado:
> 
> las monedas son: krugerrands, kanguros, filarmónicas, britannia, maples, eagles, libertades, pandas, kookaburras y koalas
> 
> ...



Por que unas monedas pagan IVA y otras no?


----------



## Forcopula (17 Mar 2020)

Wamba dijo:


> Por que unas monedas pagan IVA y otras no?



Porque unas son monedas (tienen valor facial), y otras son "medallas" o "chapas" 

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Mar 2020)

Ojo con Andorrano...pinta feo...no contestan telef, mail ni watsap...corralito


----------



## Wamba (17 Mar 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Porque unas son monedas (tienen valor facial), y otras son "medallas" o "chapas"
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



Las monedas no pagan IVA? En la lista que ha puesto el compañero veo monedas con valor facial de distintos países, unas pagan IVA y otras no.


----------



## mr nobody (17 Mar 2020)

Esto donde suelo comprar. Incluida la fecha en la imagen.

Ahora mismo es como cuando el profesor pasa a revisar quien ha hecho los deberes y quien no. Quien ha ido acumulando los ultimos tiempos bien, quien no en mi opinion ya va tarde...


----------



## esseri (17 Mar 2020)

*JOOOOODERRR !!! ... ...Vaya culebrones k te cascas !

...ya veo k he dáo en el clavo y k has jincáo los codos casi un día para soltar una chufla semimasticable... pleno de mentiras y escaqueos de lo único k importa y no contestas, "livertariho de la estampita"...pero vamos al Sálvame deluxe k te montas...k con la punta del pijo se desmonta.


DE KIKEPM* ( mi hydolo  )----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Esseri, de verdad, creo que tienes una hostia bien grande en la cabeza, sino algo más grave. Y visto lo visto, acusaciones sobre mi interés por joder a la gente, muy feas, sin pruebas de ningún tipo, insultos sin mediar provocación alguna por mi parte, SE TE ESTÁ YENDO MUCHO LA PINZA.

*Sabes perfectamente cómo funciona el TIMO bitcoñero y lo ocultas deliberadamente al personal mientras los invitas al redil con tu cháchara hebangelista. Ké pruebas quieres de éso? Lo sabes tú, yo...y cualquiera k trinque de BTC. Pero resulta k es contigo con quien estoy hablando y a tí me dirijo...así k no te flixpex demasiáo con k te pongan las peras al cuarto, TIMADOR. Eres sólo un timador más , como tantos de los k os juntais en el hilo estafa de Mojón ( Más allá de un tal "t_pin", k es el único k expone su modus operandi e intenciones en el asunto , : Ganar pasta sin patrañas...cosa k le exonera de vuestra línea de mangoneo barato y liada al incauto). Como ves, puedo discernir perfectamente quien está a chorizar al personal y quién no . Tú , k eres el k se queja, estás a mentir y a timar. A k es fácil de comprender ?*

Lo que en verdad me sorprende sobremanera es como ha cambiado tu actitud hacia mi en el lapso de ¿semanas?.

Hace no mucho, unas semanas, me has enviado varios MPs interesado por mis gustos musicales, compartiendo unos videos de música que a ti pareciera me podrían interesar. Según lo veo yo, has intentado ser mi amigüito del alma, cosa que no se si te diste cuenta pero ME RESBALÓ BASTANTE, y mi respuesta fue aséptica. De hecho me dio cierta vergüenza ajena tu forma servil de comunicarte conmigo.

Espero que no intentes negar algo que puedo demostrar con facilidad.

*JOJOJO !!!...Mentiroso de póster...y además, idiota , k es k lo mismo estás tan ido k te crees tu pedrada.  A ver...tú te crees lo k dices? Porke entonces el médico ese k te pones en tu bocaza timadora, ya sabes quién lo necesita.

Te mandé, k yo recuerde ( aunke de semejante chorrada se podría deslizar alguno PERO NO LO CREO ) UN mensaje a raíz de un comentario musical tuyo en abierto sobre un grupo irlandés o alguna poyada parecida ( lo creí off topic en abierto para progresar en ello , es todo ).E insisto, k yo recuerde , ABSOLUTAMENTE NINGUNO MÁS.Pero como eres un puto mentiroso, te cocinas una historieta marujil de quinta dimensión - para intentar descalificarme y sehuir escurriendo el bulto de lo k yo te restriego por tu jeta de scammer barato - sobre varios mensajes , tonos serviles y amiguitos del alma ...  ...en fin, menudo liante y menudo tontolaba. Pero oye...k si te lo ahorras en psiquiatras y saliéndome a mí de gratix, por compadreo foril iwal k EL mensaje k te mandé... me puedes mandar un póster tuyo dedicado, k me curro un altar en el cuarto y lo subo allí. 

En fin...pero como me lo pones tan fácil y tus encajes son de trola y enredo de marujita...QUEDO A K SUBAS TODOS ESOS MENSAJES TAAAAN SERVILES Y BLOBLOBLO...OK, boba ? Ya los estás linkando en abierto, montón de mierda mentirosa. ( k va a ser k no, ej, prenda ? )*

Pero algo no cuadra en toda esta mierda. Hay una incoherencia evidente. *( Oxtiax...Sherlock Jolms ataca de nuevo, tú... )*

Porque mi postura sobre BTC lleva siendo la misma AÑOS, en este hilo y en todos. Como ya he expresado, he expuesto mis opiniones sobre este y otros temas libremente, y muchos de mis mensajes han sido recibidos con bastante agradecimientos, a los que tu mismo te has unido.


Pero hete aquí que de repente, según tu opinión, soy EL MALIGNO.



*Que nooooo VICTIMILLA IDIOTAAA ...k así como no eres "El idolatrado hamijito " TAMPOCO eres ni "EL maligno" ni poyas en vinagre, no lo flixpex tanto, comedianta, k síolo eres un plimplín más, nada más k éso. TODOS los k presentais una operativa deliberadamente sesgada de BTC sois unos putos estafadores k quereis integrar en un ponzi al personal en el k los early adopters teneis la posición cubierta hace años, salga bien...o salga rana. Como ya te lo he dicho varias veces y te lo has zampado todas, va a ser k no hacen falta más repeticiones, berdá, adorado kike ?   Integrais la pasta de incautos en el ponzi bitcoñero k ha demostrado hasta la saciedá k carece de propiedades económicas como reserva de valor - de risa - , es un medio de pago de los más oxidáos e infumables del ranking crypto, etc etc etc ...presentándolo como un cañón y entre falacias k sabeis falsas.*

NO CUELA ESSERI.

¿En que momento mi postura sobre BTC, expuesta en este y otros hilos con total libertad (que por cierto seguirá siendo EXACTAMENTE IGUAL), ha pasado a ser todo lo que dices?


Llevo escribiendo por aquí bastante antes de que tu aparecieras. Ha habido siempre un debate libre y abierto sobre este y otros temas, con total educación.

Y tu estilo SOLO ahora, que no antes, es el del insulto y la difamación gratuita.

*Pues tan sencillamente como k AHORA, y tras varias conversas a cuenta del BTC , desde hace ya unos meses - en los k llegabas a afirmar k desconocías la influencia de Tether ,   etc , cuando es el motor principal del precio CHACHULLADO de BTC y así he defendido en tu puta jeta de timador TODAS las veces - queda meridianamente claro k eres tan estafador como cualquier otro, por mucha mermelada k le pongas, chico.*


A ti lo que te ha jodido es mi mensaje en el hilo de BTC, por alguna razón te he ofendido gravemente y he tocado una fibra MUY SENSIBLE. Que ha sido el detonante para que traigas a este hilo un offtopic que a nadie más que a ti interesa.


Mira hijo, te lo diré para que te entre bien en la cabeza. Eres un simple si crees que alguien puede ser tu amigo por internet. Esas cosas suceden de otra manera. Además, eres tontito si entendiste que yo te estaba acusando de estafar a la gente del hilo de BTC. Aún no lo has entendido, ME ASOMBRA.

*Hijo ?  A ver , porke tú no conozcas a tu viejo no expandas el conflixto a tóa la especie, cjico, te huro k no es lo normal... 

Pero vamos a ver, retarded, k no sé si estás más mayor k el otro o te crees k el resto es demasiado gilipollas...El ON TOPIC lo has traído TÚ a este hilo al rato de despreciar mi oferta de Oro en otro hilo con una chicuelina bitcoñera mal parida y sin pies ni cabeza ( k tú mismo has afirmado k era de pega...no así la mía ) comentando las anomalías en conseguir Plata , k era la base - en otro metal - de mi anuncio , tanto en el hilo de compraventa como en el de BTC ( mi oferta de Oro era por bitcoins, o sea k también on topic allí , aunque tú, como wen marujita suknormal creyeses k era un vacile , boba - ) ...Así k ante tu problemática y anuncio de intentar comprar "kilos o decenas de ellos " de plata...pues he ampliado mi oferta a plata también ( por supuesto, a un precio ajustado , cosa k automaticamente subí también al hilo de compraventa -no veas tantos creyentes rondando tu altar, tontimierda...porke entre tú y yo y en bajito : es idiotez TUYA  . Al menos en lo k a mí respecta - )*

Y, por último, veo que vas teniendo movidas en la gran mayoría de hilos en los que participas. Algo debería indicarte que, cuando uno se enfrenta a todo dios, es o porque tiene razón siempre, o porque tiene un problema. TU TIENES UN PROBLEMA SERIO. Nadie odia sin razón, como es evidente que te ha pasado conmigo, de la noche a la mañana, sin que tenga la mierda en su propia casa.

Te recomiendo que vayas a un especialista. Siento mucho que hayas acabado así, pero primero haz reflexión sobre ti mismo, antes de soltar a los demás la mierda que llevas dentro de ti.

*A ver, maruji... es absolutamente normal k tenga líos SOBRE TODO EN ESTE HILO, donde buena mecha ha habido k mamar a cuenta de los intentos de censura de Don Fernandolink - por cierto, ké raruno k un militante de la "resistencia a la censura" bitcoñera no hiciese más k lamer culos en el particular...aunke bueno, si tu hilo bitcoñero de cabecera es el único k se ha cerrado en burbuja porkeyolovalgo y olé sin k los "resistentes" dijerais ni mú, como para esperar otra cosa de fauna semejante. Por cierto, dejando en la puta calle a todo el forerío CRÍTICO de BTC k no comulgaba con vuestro discurso de panfleto estafador....ké casualidá, timadorcete.

En fin...te dejo, una por una, a solas con tus trolitas y marujeos...k menuda mierda floja has parido tras un día entero. K expliques al forerío cómo se gana pasta en BTC ya lo descarto ( no así k los cameles para soltar sus 4 chavos al ponzi ) . Sí k te insisto para k subas esos mensajes serviles k has destacáo con tanta ceremonia - FALSA - k alguien a las puertas de la camisa de fuerza - prove de mí , Señor - habría enviado a un chupapoyas, timador, mentiroso y lameculos como tú. 

Sólo quiero destacar, iwalmente, el tío mierda bajuno k eres, para k el personal tenga otra sobre tu catadura moral, k es k eres un mierda de exposición - y mucha educación, vive diox ...las peores cucarachas , por cierto - . Ayer, saliéndote por la tangente de la conversa sobre tu timo evidente al forerío , me saludaste en un post intentando teclear sobre un fallecimiento cercano k yo pudiese haber sufrido, cosa k gracias a diox, te salió rana...pero como marica mala y lianta escondidita tras un tecláo, da una idea al dedillo del personaje rsatrero k eres.

Por mix partex, y a lo k importa...yo sólo insisto en k subas todos esos mensajes serviles - K NO VAS A SUBIR, pues sólo buscas cizañar y engañar al personal - ...y en lo k respecta a la estafa bitcoñera con cucarachitas muertas de jambre como tú se tenga especial cuidado...pues el lucro no estriba en las facultades maravillutifuls y libertarias k tú vendes por esa boquita falsa de timador malo...sino en montarse en las subidas cuando se le da gas con Tether...y dejar a los pazwatos embaucados , compañeros diarios del foro en la medida k puedes, arruinarse mientras animáis al HODL sentaditos en una montaña de Tethers para recomprçarselos abajo después de una wena ración de FUD. Eso lo sabes TÚ y todo el hilo de scammers bitcoñeros...aunque te montes aquí un culebrón sudaca petáo de mentiras y vendidas de burra. Pero en fin...nada ante lo k ayer no te hicieses la loca escondiéndote en marujeos.

Y va, un besito, pa´k veas k no me enfado. A ver si mandas una afoto dedicada...PARA REZARLE !!!  Oh, capitán, mi capitán !!!*


----------



## pezquenin (17 Mar 2020)

Buenos días, os llevo leyendo bastantes tiempo y también creo que nos dirigimos hacia un crash.

Hay una duda con todo el tema del desligamiento de valor del físico y cotización. 

¿Sería recomendable complementar físico con Bullionvault?. ¿Alguien puede comentar la experiencia con Bullionvault?

Gracias.


----------



## Forcopula (17 Mar 2020)

Wamba dijo:


> Las monedas no pagan IVA? En la lista que ha puesto el compañero veo monedas con valor facial de distintos países, unas pagan IVA y otras no.



Tienes razón, en goldsilver cuando me lo han metido ha sido por eso. A ver si alguien nos puede ilustrar.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esseri (17 Mar 2020)

*Este es el mensaje servil rogando amiguitos y la respuesta con k el mierda este quiere montar su show , PURA INVENCIÓN para enhañar a terceros ( por lo visto, marca de la casa ).
Cualquier otra cosa ( k por cordialidá foril no me extrañaría, porke de palike no voy escaso , pero ni por el forro recuerdo...k salga a la palestra o deje las patrañas de este mierdoso en su sitio )*


*esseri dijo:*
Ole

Te he leído un par de apuntes musiqueros ultimamente, así k te dejo una wena de la herencia actual de Boston con una genesis jipjopera quinceañera en House of Pain...pero evolucionando hacia rebozados de rock y blues americano pero k muy bien cuajáo.

Si no eres de orejas cerradas , lo mismo te mola...realmente hay un gran peso de rap, pero como otro matiz de base...asínnn k masticable, imo. Peso musical & talento, todo y más.

Para empezar y por si aca, te apunto 3 cortes de fácil digestión , revival incluído, y ya de ahí... link a su lista de youtube.

everlast songs - YouTube


Saludo y suerte por ahí.

----------------------------------

*kikepm* ( visto lo visto...será de puto mierda ? ) *dijo :*

Que tal esseri,

Buena música, sobre todo la primera va más con mis gustos, que tiran a partes iguales entre psycho y garage, punk, new wave, power pop y rock alternativo.

Tengo pensado abrir algún día un hilo de música sobre rock y derivados, una especie de hilo oficial, pero no encuentro el momento. demasiados proyectos y trabajo, que la galera no puede quedarse sin remeros...

Un saludo
Kike


-----------------------------------

Y esto es tó ( k yo recuerde...pero vamos, k de servilidades y mamarrachadas parejas...ni papa. Invención sobre mí y hacia quien lea - o sea, respeto para todos y tal...- ).

Hay k ser un tío mierda y con afán de engañar y manipular al personal, eh ???

Como decía mi viejo...La verdá tiene un camino. Pero wé @kikepm ké va a saber una maricona como tú de hombres más allá de la medida de su pakete ??? 

Va...un besi...k lo mismo hasta te pajeas.


----------



## kikepm (17 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> *Este es el mensaje servil rogando amiguitos y la respuesta con k el mierda este quiere montar su show , PURA INVENCIÓN para enhañar a terceros ( por lo visto, marca de la casa ).
> Cualquier otra cosa ( k por cordialidá foril no me extrañaría, porke de palike no voy escaso , pero ni por el forro recuerdo...k salga a la palestra o deje las patrañas de este mierdoso en su sitio )*
> 
> 
> ...




Bien, veo que no niegas la mayor.

Como puede verse en el texto que envías, y sobre lo que quiero hacer notar, tu lenguaje es llano, más o menos LEGIBLE, con bastante buen rollo hacia mi persona.


Sabiendo como sabías entonces, que yo defendía BTC en todos los foros por donde paso, y que nunca ha cambiado esto en mi, soy bastante monolítico,

¿A SANTO DE QUE AHORA ME ACUSAS DE NADA? PEDAZO DE SUBNORMAL.

¿Acaso no sabías antes algo que ahora si sabes? EVIDENTEMENTE NO.

La diferencia la ha marcado el post en el hilo de BTC, que TE HA JODIDO BIEN. Pues hijo, no es mi problema, al foro se VIENE LLORADO. MIERDECILLA.



Y por cierto, te ruego no me envíes más MPs, tu persona no me es grata y mi respuesta fue hecha por PURA CORTESÍA. ¿Te queda claro? Mariconcete hijo de puta.


PUES ESO.


----------



## esseri (17 Mar 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Bien, veo que no niegas la mayor.
> 
> Como puede verse en el texto que envías, y sobre lo que quiero hacer notar, tu lenguaje es llano, más o menos LEGIBLE, con bastante buen rollo hacia mi persona.
> 
> ...



*JOJOJO** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *          *Es k semejante mamarracha marujona mentirosa y owneada ni en diez años de burbuja, vamos , ké weno tú !!!* 

"Hace no mucho, unas semanas, me has enviado varios MPs interesado por mis gustos musicales, compartiendo unos videos de música que a ti pareciera me podrían interesar. Según lo veo yo, has intentado ser mi amigüito del alma, cosa que no se si te diste cuenta pero *ME RESBALÓ BASTANTE, y mi respuesta fue aséptica. De hecho me dio cierta vergüenza ajena tu forma servil de comunicarte conmigo*."



A ver, maricona, chismosa y timadora : *K TE DEJES DE HUMO Y TROLAS ...Y LINKES TODOS ESOS MENSAJES SERVILES Y TODOS ESOS INTERESES por tus gustos ...k es k de mentir para timar estás pasando a mentirosa por puro vicio y ganas de liar al personal. *( Y oye, ayákadakualo...pero el forerío vea de ké palo vas, mamarracha ).

Todo lo demás, mashote tras un tecláo...está respondidito con pelos y señales en el post anterior. EL k saliste con el bulla chorreando y haciendote el longuis sobre tus timos ya desde ayer, fuiste tú...y hoy, más mentirosa y cizañera aún tras un día de puta verwenza, lo has arregláu. 

Pero vamos...k da iwal, niña...k el paño está diáfano.

en fin...más besis , KikePutoMierda... Aprovecha ...y machaca fuerte , k huele a hombre, golosa !!!


----------



## kikepm (17 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> *JOJOJO** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *          *Es k semejante mamarracha marujona mentirosa y owneada ni en diez años de burbuja, vamos , ké weno tú !!!*
> 
> "Hace no mucho, unas semanas, me has enviado varios MPs interesado por mis gustos musicales, compartiendo unos videos de música que a ti pareciera me podrían interesar. Según lo veo yo, has intentado ser mi amigüito del alma, cosa que no se si te diste cuenta pero *ME RESBALÓ BASTANTE, y mi respuesta fue aséptica. De hecho me dio cierta vergüenza ajena tu forma servil de comunicarte conmigo*."
> 
> ...



Desvarías.

Y lo que te he dicho antes, AL FORO SE VIENE LLORADO.


Espero a tu siguiente post de insultos y verborrea malsonante y barriobajera, fumándome un peta. Y luego al curro, a hacer cosas interesantes, porque lo que es responder a tus soplapolleces, como que me empieza a aburrir.


Pero no te equivoques, cada soflama y cada exhabrupto recibirá la respuesta adecuada.


Ahora, como dije antes, puedes ir a chupársela a otro que te lo consienta. Servicial.



Jodó, releo tu post y cada vez me das más PENA. Ve al médico, en serio.


----------



## esseri (17 Mar 2020)

K a mí no me tienes k responder nada, idiota...la cosa es solo ponerte en tu sitio en público como la puta lianta k eres ...yo te veo la cojera desde Calahorra.

Al curro ???  Juásssssssssssssss !!! No me extraña k andes a la estafa k salta. Levanta la pocilga cañí, anda, cuatrochapis...

Y...las respuestas adecuadas de ké van ? Me vas a arañar ??? ...vas a montar otro Terelu Show con tus invenciones y trolas de Charo barata???

*Como de la caña k estás echando a medio foro para tangarle ya veo k no vas a decir ni mú, al menos SUBE TODOS ESOS POSTS SERVILES, PUTITA. O patalea para siempre, mentirosa timadora. A k es simple ? *


----------



## Orooo (17 Mar 2020)

Se os va la pinza macho!


----------



## esseri (17 Mar 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Se os va la pinza macho!



Si solo fuera éso. 

Yo me estoy partiendo el rabo como nunca . Otra marujada de Jorge Javiél y me planto en urgencias con esguince de pelotas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Mar 2020)

Joder, estais todos nerviosos, parece que hayais perdido toda la pasta que teniais invertida en oros y platas.

Bueno mi opinion es que va a seguir bajando de forma hija puta y el motivo es que todos los que estan ahora mismo en la misma ruina van a vender sus oros y platas sea por el dinero que sea.

Por un lado vamos a estar gente a la que nos hace falta cash ( me incluyo ) pero que no nos corre prisa por que tenemos ciertos ahorros y la posibilidad de acceder a otros fondos. Este tipo de personas no tienen prisa por vender y les da igual un poco, pero si venden le viene bien la pasta en mano.


Por otro lado esta los que no tienen un centimo ahorrado y van al dia........ estos si no estan en la ruina lo van a estar en semanas, son muchisima mas gente de la que podais pensaros, estos van a acabar vendiendo todos sus metales aunque pierdan dinero y aunque siga bajando los metales.


----------



## FranMen (17 Mar 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Yo solo compro en tiendas, de entre las que tienen cierta reputación. Mientras lleguen, no tengo problema, y hasta ahora no lo he tenido.



Correos suspende las entregas de los envíos on-line, me imagino que en breve las demás. A eso me refería


----------



## esseri (17 Mar 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Joder, estais todos nerviosos, parece que hayais perdido toda la pasta que teniais invertida en oros y platas.
> 
> Bueno mi opinion es que va a seguir bajando de forma hija puta y el motivo es que todos los que estan ahora mismo en la misma ruina van a vender sus oros y platas sea por el dinero que sea.
> 
> ...



Más k en los metales de ésos...habría k pensar en los propios, de haberlos, k wele a confiscación k alimenta ( los de las cuentas banksters, ya, ni te digo ). Tienen la excusa perfecta pa´follarse un euro imposible por "presunto altruísmo" y para enjugar el billonaco de deuda a cuenta de tó lo k trinquen.

Esta fiesta de paros garantizados, moratorias cipotecarias, etc no la va a pagar la PSOE con su pasta. Ni media duda de éso, vamos. Y chivatos jodidos de por vida para arruinar al k quede en pie van a sobrar a paladas.

El otro día pensaba , tras leer a pìsitófilos, k incluso él - k anda como unas castañuelas con el rebanado en seco del capitalismo proletario - habla de transición a un modelo económico de "dinero duro" jamás visto ...k el resurgir empresarial va a ser abordable con 4 chavos y más en perfiles de alquileres, etc ...k de comprar y empufarse en infraestructuras. La vivienda posiblemente se encaje también en esos términos.

Para emprendedores, no era mala...y bendito el k meta algo de valor en la próxima pantalla.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Mar 2020)

Pues que se anden con cuidado con ese tipo de confiscaciones, no vaya que a alguno muchos de los que "expropien" de esa manera años de trabajo, les dé por "invertir" en algo en concordancia, plomo por ejemplo, y acaben saldando cuentas


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pues que se anden con cuidado con ese tipo de confiscaciones, no vaya que a alguno muchos de los que "expropien" de esa manera años de trabajo, les dé por "invertir" en algo en concordancia, plomo por ejemplo, y acaben saldando cuentas



Yo creo que al final nunca pasa nada.......... eso seria en otros tiempos en los que la gente tenia mas cojones.

Pero si llevo un tiempo entrenando con gente que en muchos casos son mas jovenes que yo y no tienen cojones ningunos, se han dejado sabotear con el tema de los feminismos y agachaban cabeza a todo, los de mi generacion 83, 84, 85 me parece que fue la ultima generacion medio normal y aun asi ya estaban bastante blanditos.

La gente va a tragar con lo que les venga encima.


----------



## esseri (17 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pues que se anden con cuidado con ese tipo de confiscaciones, no vaya que a alguno muchos de los que "expropien" de esa manera años de trabajo, les dé por "invertir" en algo en concordancia, plomo por ejemplo, y acaben saldando cuentas



Nada malo sería...y en metales quedaba la cosa, hoyga. Pero no pasará de casos más o menos esporádicos. El resto, a mamarla.

De cualquier modo, cuentas banksters, mil veces antes - por más a mano para la Castuza - ...y al loro con expropiaciones de todo tipo, incluso particulares , con los Bolivarianos Caviar a los mandos...k de casualidá, no están ahí. ( en la última reunión ya se dejó traslucir a prensa k a Iglesias hubo k pararle las ansias intervencionistas en energéticas, banca, etc ...o sea k queda claro para ké le han dejáo entrar ahí y el marrón k - a gusto - se va comer mientras la escoria sociata se lava las manos ).

Ahora mismo parece k no toca...pero a poco k se extrapole mentalmente un sistema de dinero sólido, altos tipos, salarios rasuradísimos , etc ... para empezar, la orgía de tocho - interconexión estructural premium sobre la k funciona Hezpaña entera - se va al carajo A MACHETE en cero, coma ( cipotecas y alquileres inasumibles, IBIs sangrantes para el langosta medio empujado a vender a un mercado descapitalizado - o sea, a precio puta - , etc ). Solo ese efecto dominó pinta tsunámico.

En fin...paso a paso.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (17 Mar 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Bueno mi opinion es que va a seguir bajando de forma hija puta y el motivo es que todos los que estan ahora mismo en la misma ruina van a vender sus oros y platas sea por el dinero que sea.



El mercado del oro físico apenas tiene repercusión en el precio del oro


----------



## estupeharto (17 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Nada malo sería...y *en metales quedaba la cosa,* hoyga. Pero no pasará de casos más o menos esporádicos. El resto, a mamarla.
> 
> De cualquier modo*, cuentas banksters, mil veces antes* - por más a mano para la Castuza - ...
> 
> En fin...paso a paso.



No si me refería a las cuentas principalmente, que es lo que "tienen ya en mano" y hay más.

y de eso se trata, de cambiar los metales a invertir si obligan


----------



## cacho_perro (17 Mar 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Ojo con Andorrano...pinta feo...no contestan telef, mail ni watsap...corralito



Ciode y thegoldhouseonline han limpiado sus catálogos de monedas de oro y plata. ..o están sin existencias o más probablemente prefieren no vender a estos precios y menos con las restricciones de envíos. ...así que mucho hablar de galgos y podencos y regocijandonos de bajadas de metales que si ya no se puede comprar nanay. ..degussa parece que resiste, pero veremos hasta cuando, aunque tienen precios caros. ..

Un saludete


----------



## Dylan Thomas (17 Mar 2020)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> El mercado del oro físico apenas tiene repercusión en el precio del oro



Esa es la sensación que tengo yo también ‍♂


----------



## Kovaliov (17 Mar 2020)

pezquenin dijo:


> Buenos días, os llevo leyendo bastantes tiempo y también creo que nos dirigimos hacia un crash.
> 
> Hay una duda con todo el tema del desligamiento de valor del físico y cotización.
> 
> ...



Yo escribí un post extenso sobre mi experiencia con bullion vault pero soy incapaz de encontrar nada en este foro. Si tú sabes buscarlo está a tu disposición porque no tengo tiempo para repetirlo.


----------



## Muttley (17 Mar 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Yo escribí un post extenso sobre mi experiencia con bullion vault pero soy incapaz de encontrar nada en este foro. Si tú sabes buscarlo está a tu disposición porque no tengo tiempo para repetirlo.



Evolución del precio del Oro VI

Lo he preguntado en el hilo de oro y plata.


----------



## FranMen (17 Mar 2020)

Opinión Honesta: BullionVault (Review) - Curso de Bolsa - Online y Gratis


----------



## pezquenin (17 Mar 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Yo escribí un post extenso sobre mi experiencia con bullion vault pero soy incapaz de encontrar nada en este foro. Si tú sabes buscarlo está a tu disposición porque no tengo tiempo para repetirlo.





Muttley dijo:


> Evolución del precio del Oro VI
> 
> Lo he preguntado en el hilo de oro y plata.





FranMen dijo:


> Opinión Honesta: BullionVault (Review) - Curso de Bolsa - Online y Gratis



Muchas gracias a los tres.


----------



## FranMen (17 Mar 2020)

Evolución del precio del Oro VI


----------



## Monsieur George (17 Mar 2020)

Chicos, ¿Veis una corrección del oro hasta los 1200 euros en caso de Apocalipsis financiero?


----------



## tastas (17 Mar 2020)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Chicos, ¿Veis una corrección del oro hasta los 1200 euros en caso de Apocalipsis financiero?



Sí, en tal caso veo una corrección a los 21000 euros, si es que sigue existiendo el euro


----------



## esseri (18 Mar 2020)




----------



## FranMen (18 Mar 2020)

Da lo mismo lo que corrija sobre el papel, como era? Si no lo sostienes no lo tienes


----------



## JohnGalt (18 Mar 2020)

Como curiosidad

http://leaf.ae/shop/

A destacar de esta pagina:
- Comprar Ag es descabellado en oriente medio
- Comprar Au puede ser similar a comprarlo en Europa
- Hay monedas de Ag bastante chulas en disenyo (pero vamos, que con ese precio, ni en pedo).

saludo

JG


----------



## Jake el perro (18 Mar 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Me parece muy fuerte lo de Ciode, empezó por restringir el horario de compra online de 9:30 a 14:00 y luego con quitar todas las monedas de plata y oro de la web, lo han limpiado todo. Pero cuando suben bien que suben los precios rápidamente.



Eso es de primero de piratas


----------



## NSK (18 Mar 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Eso es de primero de piratas



Dos distribuidores gordos europeos, uno alemán y otro austriaco, han cerrado las operaciones y han dejado colgados a un montón de minoristas que dependían de ellos para poder comprar. Si no puedes comprar, no puedes vender. Esto es lo nunca visto...

Este es el comunicado del alemán; 

Sehr geehrte Kunden,



aufgrund der sich stündlich verschärfenden Corona-Krise und den daraus resultierenden Einschränkungen des öffentlichen Lebens in Verbindung mit dem sehr hohen Auftragsvolumen sehen wir uns gezwungen den Großhandel in Edelmetallen bis auf Weiteres auszusetzen.

Das heißt, dass SE.net ab sofort ausgeschaltet wird und auch telefonische Orders im Handel nicht mehr angenommen werden.



Wir werden noch alle bestehenden offenen Aufträge abarbeiten. Dabei müssen wir uns in den nächsten Tagen auf die Produzenten, aber auch auf die Logistiker, verlassen.



In heutigen, schwierigen Zeiten, hoffen wir auf Ihr Verständnis für diese temporäre Maßnahme, die unsere Verantwortung unseren Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeitern, als auch der Allgemeinheit gegenüber, zum Ausdruck bringt.



Wir werden Sie informieren, sobald wir den Handel wieder aufnehmen.



Bleiben Sie gesund!


----------



## Razkin (18 Mar 2020)

En mi opinión, que "el cachondo de Trump" que siempre se ha caracterizado por impulsar más que lastrar el mercado de valores con su discurso, reconozca en su última aparición que Estados Unidos podía tener dos trimestres consecutivos o más de declive económico (lo que técnicamente corresponde a una recesión) me da mucho yuyu. 

La cosa pinta muy mal. Y el oro, que debía ser refugio, parece que también se deprime. Puede ser que se haya convertido en un cajero automático para aquéllos con pérdidas y márgenes que cubrir en acciones. También que eche de menos a su gran amiga que es la inflación. Lo veo buscando soporte en los mínimos de noviembre sobre 1.450 USD y si rompe, nos vamos a los 1.390 de julio. 

Ojalá me equivoque ...


----------



## FranMen (19 Mar 2020)

Razkin dijo:


> En mi opinión, que "el cachondo de Trump" que siempre se ha caracterizado por impulsar más que lastrar el mercado de valores con su discurso, reconozca en su última aparición que Estados Unidos podía tener dos trimestres consecutivos o más de declive económico (lo que técnicamente corresponde a una recesión) me da mucho yuyu.
> 
> La cosa pinta muy mal. Y el oro, que debía ser refugio, parece que también se deprime. Puede ser que se haya convertido en un cajero automático para aquéllos con pérdidas y márgenes que cubrir en acciones. También que eche de menos a su gran amiga que es la inflación. Lo veo buscando soporte en los mínimos de noviembre sobre 1.450 USD y si rompe, nos vamos a los 1.390 de julio.
> 
> Ojalá me equivoque ...



Lo que haya ocurrido antes ahora no sirve, esto es una situación de excepción y nada de lo que pasó antes sirve. Moverse ahora en bolsa es muy complicado para los pezqueñines, el que salga se lo van a comer los tiburones antes o después según la suerte que tenga. 
No se hasta dónde puede bajar el oro, pero eso tampoco importa ahora, no se puede comprar y el que tiene no debería vender salvo extrema necesidad.
El que tenga cash que sea para 1 año, el resto, si quiere invertir, lo poco que se me ocurre es alcohol premiémosla, perfumes. Haced compras que tengáis demoradas de cosas necesarias (véase ordenador...) 
Muchas empresas quebrarán, puede que muchas también las nacionalicen.
Puede que haya un corralito, puede que el dinero deje de valer.
Estamos en estado de emergencia y el estado puede hacer lo que quiera: requisar y puede que se tomen medidas más drásticas.
Acabo de escuchar un fragmento del mensaje del rey: estamos en un paréntesis y volveremos a la normalidad. Le falta: “nueva” normalidad,
Espero equivocarme y que sólo sea mi instinto de supervivencia exaltado. Pero como dicen: prepararse para lo peor, esperar lo mejor.
Una cosa buena: casi todos sobreviviremos


----------



## Desconocido (19 Mar 2020)

Triple fondo en el oro esta semana. Parece que está aguantando, pero el triángulo apunta para abajo. ¿Aguantará?.


----------



## esseri (19 Mar 2020)

-copypasteo-

Sobre un link de Spielzeug en su hilo guerrero k no he visto por aquí y me parece la bomba.

3 en 1 : Producción-Distribución-Adopción de Oro de una tacada entre miembros de la Belt Road .

*Russia & Central Asia’s Gold Deposits - China’s RMB Reserve Backup - Belt & Road News*


----------



## Kovaliov (21 Mar 2020)

Qué pasa? Hemos abandonado el hilo VII y no me he enterado?


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Mar 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Qué pasa? Hemos abandonado el hilo VII y no me he enterado?



Todos se han ido a este nuevo:

ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL

Que es más OpenSource, no pertenece a nadie y en teoría no debería haber batallas de egos de a ver quién la tiene más largo o lanza más improperios.


----------



## Kovaliov (21 Mar 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Todos se han ido a este nuevo:
> 
> ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL
> 
> Que es más OpenSource, no pertenece a nadie y en teoría no debería haber batallas de egos de a ver quién la tiene más largo o lanza más improperios.



Bueno, anda, pues gracias pero podían haber avisado. Además me parece que vamos a seguir teniendo dos.


----------



## Dylan Thomas (22 Mar 2020)

Que cierre este Calopez y así no hay líos


----------



## atom ant (22 Mar 2020)

Vaya, que pena


----------



## Jake el perro (23 Mar 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Todos se han ido a este nuevo:
> 
> ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL
> 
> Que es más OpenSource, no pertenece a nadie y en teoría no debería haber batallas de egos de a ver quién la tiene más largo o lanza más improperios.



¿ El bueno no era este ?

Evolución del precio del oro


----------



## JohnGalt (23 Mar 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> ¿ El bueno no era este ?
> 
> Evolución del precio del oro



Este era bueno. El que comentas tambien.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (23 Mar 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> ¿ El bueno no era este ?
> 
> Evolución del precio del oro



Hasta que dragón de Komodo misseri lo derroyó con su saliva ponzoñosa.


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Hasta que dragón de Komodo misseri lo derroyó con su saliva ponzoñosa.




JOJOJO !!!...a fernandito & multis no os salió a cuenta andar tratando de hijo de puta al personal.

Consoláos zankeándoos en marigrupitos, oye...k reconforta y tal.


A mamarla.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (23 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> JOJOJO !!!...a fernandito & multis no os salió a cuenta andar tratando de hijo de puta al personal.
> 
> Consoláos zankeándoos en marigrupitos, oye...k reconforta y tal.
> 
> ...



Solo tengo 2 multis como tu dices y de cara al público osea que en ellos he dicho que soy el mismo y nunca te he llamado hijoputa ni en directo ni en etiquetas, andas equivocao.


----------



## Berciano230 (24 Mar 2020)

Up up up


----------



## timi (24 Mar 2020)

dejo esto

Global Gold Price Markets Broken & Record U.S. Mint Gold & Silver Eagle Sales – SRSrocco Report


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2020)

Esto de k no haya tags libres es la oxtia, joder..en fin, para no desentonar, me uno a la corriente humorística y tal... Será por wen rollo, hoyga...


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Mar 2020)

Bueno, pues ya tenemos cuatro hilos de metales preciosos.

El mercado de metales preciosos ya no existe más que en físico. Eso que veis en las gráficas no es más que una máquina tragaperras que se ha vuelto loca. Meter el dinero ahí es una locura. Guardadlo en casa para comprar cuanto antes toda clase de bienes de primera necesidad.

Se avecina una buena, que veremos si nos lo permite el coronabicho. 

Tiempos históricos para los que estamos en el tercer tercio de nuestra vida, que seremos la mayoría de los que paramos por aquí.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Mar 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya tenemos cuatro hilos de metales preciosos.
> 
> El mercado de metales preciosos ya no existe más que en físico. Eso que veis en las gráficas no es más que una máquina tragaperras que se ha vuelto loca. Meter el dinero ahí es una locura. Guardadlo en casa para comprar cuanto antes toda clase de bienes de primera necesidad.
> 
> ...




Yo soy mas joven, podriais trasmitirme vuestra sabiduria sobre los metales, todos los mayores deberiais de mandarme mensajes con todos vuestros secretos sobre el oro y la plata, asi nos asegurariamos de que sobrevivan a la pandemia.

Supongo que durante algunos años hablare en el foro de los metales yo solo, no se si hacerme multinick como algunos dicen que hacia Fernando para contestarme a mi mismo y que parezca que estos hilos estan vivos.


----------



## Silver94 (24 Mar 2020)

Yo no llego a la treintena y aqui estoy acojonado a ver que nos espera.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Mar 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Hay que ver que malaleche gastas, amigo Notrabajo34. Pero al igual que a esseri, que tampoco anda cojo en eso, te he tomado cierto cariño. Y en honor a ese afecto que te profeso te contaré una anécdota familiar. Verás, mi abuela que era de Jaén, siempre decía que los de Granada, bueno, Ella decía “Granahá”, tenéis más mala follá que Dios talento. Y contaba una historia al respecto, con mucha más gracia que yo:
> Se encuentran dos “ Granahinos” en la plaza de San Nicolas, y le dice uno al otro:
> - Hombreee Manuel, cuanto tiempo ¿Que tal está tu hermano?
> Y el otro le responde:
> ...




Los de Granada tenemos mala leche, ademas yo la tengo en especial, solo gasto humor negro haya por donde vaya, pero ademas muy negro.

Los de Jaen que conozco son rarillos, son buena gente pero rarillos, de todo habra pero es mi experiencia.

Tu historia me ha gustado jajjaja


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Mar 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya tenemos cuatro hilos de metales preciosos.
> 
> El mercado de metales preciosos ya no existe más que en físico. Eso que veis en las gráficas no es más que una máquina tragaperras que se ha vuelto loca. Meter el dinero ahí es una locura. Guardadlo en casa para comprar cuanto antes toda clase de bienes de primera necesidad.
> 
> ...



Cuál es el 4°? Conozco los dos de siempre (el que tiene chincheta y el que creó Fernando) que todos conocemos y un 3° que creó el forero @Muttley hace poco... Pero ese 4° no me suena


----------



## esseri (25 Mar 2020)

Va, unos amenos minutos musicales para los payasos del clan...


----------



## Jake el perro (25 Mar 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Cuál es el 4°? Conozco los dos de siempre (el que tiene chincheta y el que creó Fernando) que todos conocemos y un 3° que creó el forero @Muttley hace poco... Pero ese 4° no me suena



Más hilos no, por favor


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Mar 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Más hilos no, por favor



Esto parece una lucha entre gigantes de la electrónica a ver cuál formato / estándar imponen. Betamax vs VHS


----------



## esseri (25 Mar 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Más hilos no, por favor



A ver, en éste te puedes cagar en la puta madre del forerío, censurarlo si roban cancha al gurú-paleto con tesis k él no ha contemplado, soltar camarillas troll, poner gremlins a taggear porquerías...

Joder, k tiene su propia personalidá.

Además, demuestra k cualquier analfabeto puede controlar un hilo con movimiento, y éso estimula la creación. Y si te aparecen disonancias con criterio como Long Gamma, Spielzeug, Caballero, y tantos otros antes ... les montas un chow y a otra cosa, como el perrete del hortelano. Y el forerío k lea links y haga la ola, ké kojonex !!!

Diferentes maneras de hacer las cosas, ochessss....


----------



## Kovaliov (31 Mar 2020)

Vamos a resucitar esto, que me hace ilusión que haya cuatro hilos metaleros.

Harmony Gold sees little production during South African lockdown

Ahí está , las minas sudafricanas 21 días cerradas. Como para comprar mineras.

Será mejor petróleo, que si cierran los pozos tendrá que subir a la fuerza


----------



## esseri (31 Mar 2020)

Wena idea. A la salú de la puta madre del OP...k se aburre suplicando caricias en Rankia.

Tiene servicio personalizado de cháchara y biberón con cada quote.


----------



## FranMen (31 Mar 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Yo no llego a la treintena y aqui estoy acojonado a ver que nos espera.



No preocupes que llegas a la cuarentena


----------



## esseri (31 Mar 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> En cuanto se ha comentado sobre resucitar este hilo, has aparecido como la vieja del visillo...
> 
> Misseri, tienes más maldad que la prensa global, que pretenden meternos el miedo en el cuerpo con la pandemia de moda y de paso paralizan países enteros.
> 
> ...



 

Te s´an acabáo los tags, maricona parapetada ? Pilla lo tuyo como una mujercita y supéralo , boba . Con la gente k os reprochó vuestra mala baba de manadita marica, barato te sale.

Y por cierto, invita a tu puta madre a ser casta y limpia, por ejemplo, aborto a medio hacer...a ver si te crees k semox novias. Sólo soy en el mea en tu boca...no tenamores.

Si ej ke...


----------



## Vayavaya (31 Mar 2020)

Y yo que ni me había fijado en los tags antes de conoceros...


----------



## tastas (31 Mar 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Esto parece una lucha entre gigantes de la electrónica a ver cuál formato / estándar imponen. Betamax vs VHS



Hilo de Bitcoin manda XD


----------



## bondiappcc (31 Mar 2020)

En el mundo virtual hay espacio para todos.


----------



## FranMen (31 Mar 2020)

A este ritmo no van a quedar ni onzas de chocolate:

COMEX Can't Find Any 400 Oz Bars For Its New Gold Futures Contract


----------



## esseri (31 Mar 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Dios te salve Misseri, lleno eres de thanks... bendito tu eres si te mueres...



JUÁÁÁSSS !!!... ...Tú y el maximierda sí k tenéis bilis k roer, amorfo liliputiense calvuno. Más k dar gusto veros comer...alimenta mismamente.

Va...corróete solita , k no soy de psiquiatras sin fronteras . Eso sí : saborea.


----------



## esseri (31 Mar 2020)

Weno...un poquillo de alegría en ylo mítyco, k están los ánimos mú exaltáus !!!...y las Tags, privatizás.



Ahí...a llevarlo " á maneira", sí señor...


----------



## JohnGalt (1 Abr 2020)

La primera refineria en caer por COVID-19

Come by Chance becomes first North American refinery to close on coronavirus concerns

La primera de muchas? O caso aislado?


----------



## JohnGalt (2 Abr 2020)

JohnGalt dijo:


> La primera refineria en caer por COVID-19
> 
> Come by Chance becomes first North American refinery to close on coronavirus concerns
> 
> La primera de muchas? O caso aislado?



seguimos:

- 20 millones de barriles menos (caída de demanda acojanante)
- Shale oil usano (salvo trump reaction aliándose con sau.ar.) cayendo
- las bituminosas de Canadá van a empezar a cerrar

Esos tres datos, bajados a la economía real (la de la gente) y a la macro (deuda de shale oil i pagable) dejan un panorama incierto.

Oportunidades? Sí, las hay, pero,regionales Y lejos de los países productores y mencionados arriba.


----------



## Pintxen (4 Abr 2020)

Ostia, cómo ha decaído este hilo, no? El oro a 48, 18€ el gramo, la gente encerrada en casa sin nada que hacer y dos días sin ningún comentario. Felicidades a Esseri, si lo que quería era hundir esto ya lo ha conseguido. 
Yo leía y participaba más agusto cuando andaban por aquí Fernando y compañía, pero ahora esto da auténtico asco, estas últimas semanas parecía forocoches... 
Y que conste que ha habido un momento en que al susodicho lo leía con interés, pese a la dificultad de su literatura. 
Yo propongo volver a recuperar el hilo y que todos los participantes mandemos al abismo del ignore a quien escupa babas contra los demás, sería como si le das al mando para silenciar el volumen de la tele... 
Me da mucha pena que esto haya decaído tanto. 
Si el hilo lo abrió Fernando, por qué ha sido él quien se ha tenido que ir? No, perdona, si no te gusta te jodes y te vas a forocoches o a Sálvame Delux a escupir mierda y deja a la peña en paz. 
Bengha, ahhhora ex tu turhno para ponerrrme berdhe y dezir de mi lo ke te de la puta gana, ke me la soppla!!!


----------



## Pintxen (4 Abr 2020)

Yo en este momento tengo la sensación de que hace un buen rato que entré en el bar de Fernando donde se pinchaba música para todos los gustos, había gente de lo más variopinta y se estaba más agusto que el copón, alguna discusión, un brindis que otro de vez en cuando cuando de repente entra Esseri, echa a ostias al DJ y se pone a pinchar TRAP, que es lo que le gusta a él, se vacía el bar y aquí estoy yo con unas ganas de dar de ostias al aguafiestas y sacarlo a la puta calle. Que se monte su chiringuito y nos deje bebernos nuestro gintonic en paz. 
Venga Fernando, pon música.


----------



## esseri (5 Abr 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> Ostia, cómo ha decaído este hilo, no? El oro a 48, 18€ el gramo, la gente encerrada en casa sin nada que hacer y dos días sin ningún comentario. Felicidades a Esseri, si lo que quería era hundir esto ya lo ha conseguido.
> Yo leía y participaba más agusto cuando andaban por aquí Fernando y compañía, pero ahora esto da auténtico asco, estas últimas semanas parecía forocoches...
> Y que conste que ha habido un momento en que al susodicho lo leía con interés, pese a la dificultad de su literatura.
> Yo propongo volver a recuperar el hilo y que todos los participantes mandemos al abismo del ignore a quien escupa babas contra los demás, sería como si le das al mando para silenciar el volumen de la tele...
> ...



Hola tonto.

El impresentable fernandolink no "se tuvo k ir" y mucho menos por mí. Dijo k se iba para no leer ciencia ficción porke un forero defendía un formato de Oro sobre el k él no tenía ni puta idea...y un atrofiáo mental como él, reacciona así a su propia ignorancia. De hecho, no quería irse, sino marginar al forero y su opinión con la ayuda de idiotas como tú, cosa k ha hecho en numerosas ocasiones antes...incluso con bobos a coro riéndole sus caprichos y sumándose al menosprecio del jubileta paleto a quien se le pusiera en los kojonex. Y se dejara, claro. 

Yo le dije al impresentable k fuese un líder "aseadito" y k no intentase cohibir en el debate. Y el idiota acostumbrado a k el personal se coma sus babas, se marcó un siroco de demencia senil llamándome a voz en grito hijo de puta, diciendo k no me duchaba y yo k sé ké otras gilipolladas de delirante maruja maricona. Así k le tomé el modus operandi y me hice unos versitos a su costa ( el tipo es un enfermo mental tan patético, k se hace con la minga...por cierto , argumentos sin invención ni marujeo alguno y k , aunke a bujarrones como tú no les importe porque simplemente careces de ética , varios foreros apoyaron y comentaron haber soportado en el pasado. Foreros k en su inmensa mayoría se expresaron con toda corrección, por cierto ).

Mira tonto. Tú , y muchos como tú k pululaban por aquí, os callais como las putas k sois cuando veis k se abusa de alguien. No funcionais por principios, sino por lamidas de ojete y compadreos , sois así en el foro y así en vuestras vidas de mierda...y por éso vuestro país es asínnn, porke sois iwal en vuestras casas , en vuestros bares Paco y en vuestros curros. Sois hezpañoles de mierda...os matan a vuestros padres, os chulean vuestras Charos como calzonazos premium k sois...y empufarán de por vida a vuestros hijos... y sabes k hacéis ? Marujear en internék , mamar poya y echarle la culpa al boogie. Es vuestra basurera forma de funcionar. Obviamente, y sin k ello dependa de mantener las formas o no, hay contadísimas excepciones . Y por éso este hilo merecía la pena...no por un cateto pagado de sí mismo y sus coristas.

Ese país de mierda, de mierda como ninguno...lo haceis vosotros. Hablais de la borregada como si viniese en naves de Raticulín...y la borregada, sois vosotros. Los k bendijisteis el Gal, los k votais timadores, los pagafantas tragones hasta la glotis...los k os tirásteis medio siglo chupándosela a Franco ...y se la hubieseis chupáo a Iglesias , a Stalin o a Mary Poppins si el látigo lo hubiesen tenido ellos, porke sois basura maricona sin kojonex ni ética.

A mí me la chupa lo k hagas tú , la maricona narcisista y sus pigmeos. Yo sé lo k hago YO. A quién debo respeto y a quién , un japo en la jeta...o un pedete, k muchos no dais para más. Tú eres la Choni del balcón, k berrea a quien ose pasarse por el forro las memeces de quienes se creen k los demás están para comer sus babas y no sólo éso, sino k obscenamente intenta azuzar al resto k comen mierda sin decir ni mú contra quien no se preste a la bochornosa zampada. Y haréis causa común sin duda alguna y mirando al tendido...porke es lo único k narcotiza el bochorno k os recuerda la puta mierda k sois.

Y como podrás suponer, éso ni es problema mío...ni me importa medio plato de mierda, maifrén. Ni mucho menos estoy a estas alturas para hacerme de la new wave o hinchar el globo de vuestras cataplasmas mentales.

Y va, un besito, kebrantagüesos, y tómate un tilita...a ver si vas a matar una docena por ahí.


----------



## esseri (5 Abr 2020)

Engendro tu puta madre, Maricónchi con tecláo.

Yo RESPONDO a la gente. No teneis wevos a sacar un puto post con una desconsideración mía k no sea respuesta a otra previa. Y mucho menos a sentarme en ninguna mesa.

A hacer coros de marujitas, sin duda...Y ? Habría k preocuparse de éso ?


----------



## Berciano230 (5 Abr 2020)

Yo hace tiempo que uso el ignore, esto perdió mucho, y no solo porque no escribe Fernando, que también. Sin desprestigiar a muchos buenos, pero... y encima 4 hilos diferentes q te vuelves loco. En fin...


----------



## estupeharto (5 Abr 2020)

Pues la verdad, esseri, yo no sé si eres español o no. Tanto monta. Si lo eres, pues te estás insultando a ti mismo también.
Pero vaya, que da igual de donde sea cada uno.
Pones a parir a todo el mundo. No creo que sea acertado.
Los análisis y opiniones de todos, incluidas las tuyas, están bien, siempre se aprende algo.
Pero creo que tanta descalificación sobra. No sé, no acabo de entender, si eres un tío inteligente, deberías recapacitar si vale la pena estar continuamente descalificando. Aparte que te pasas tres pueblos, pues no conoces a la gente como para afirmar que todos somos unos mierdas.
Piensa en lo que dices. No creo que en la vida real trates así a la gente.


----------



## esseri (5 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pues la verdad, esseri, yo no sé si eres español o no. Tanto monta. Si lo eres, pues te estás insultando a ti mismo también.
> Pero vaya, que da igual de donde sea cada uno.
> Pones a parir a todo el mundo. No creo que sea acertado.
> Los análisis y opiniones de todos, incluidas las tuyas, están bien, siempre se aprende algo.
> ...



La vida normal no es internék, hamijo...ésto exalta el pelo en pecho de cualquier Barbie lameojales. En la vida normal , la temperatura no sube asínnn. Y menos con loquitas de medio pedo k vienen aquí a curarse sus neuras, como en el fúrgol berreando cual psychokiller o en un semáforo comiéndose los putos mocos. Recursos de reprimidos y tal.

Yo no he dicho k todos merezcáis éso. Si lees, matizo k hay contadas excepciones...entre las k te encuentras especialmente, así como algún otro k me ha parecido de mal gusto mencionar ...y lo tuyo , por la sencilla razón de k , sin entrar en descalificación alguna, fuiste el único forero k comentó k dejar ahí los tags no era de recibo. Cosa k más allá de irme en cuenta o no,k importa un wevo, es de pura inercia y atención al compadreo común, tan sencillo como éso.Simplemente, tú necesitas expresarlo, y éso habla de tí, es todo.

Y no, no me estoy insultando a mí mismo, ni lo sueñes...pero wé...y ké kojonex importará éso ?

Lo de Hezpaña me la pela por tiempos. Como tal, sois un atentáo a la dignidá humana. No te repito lo de las contadas excepciones, ok ?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Abr 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> Yo en este momento tengo la sensación de que hace un buen rato que entré en el bar de Fernando donde se pinchaba música para todos los gustos, había gente de lo más variopinta y se estaba más agusto que el copón, alguna discusión, un brindis que otro de vez en cuando cuando de repente entra Esseri, echa a ostias al DJ y se pone a pinchar TRAP, que es lo que le gusta a él, se vacía el bar y aquí estoy yo con unas ganas de dar de ostias al aguafiestas y sacarlo a la puta calle. Que se monte su chiringuito y nos deje bebernos nuestro gintonic en paz.
> Venga Fernando, pon música.




Desgraciadamente el virus ataca con virulencia a los ancianos, ya lo ha esplicado pedro sanchez.

De tal modo que no ha sido el pobre eseri el que ha vaciado el bar, ha sido el virus.........

Viendo la edad de los participantes del hilo es normal que apenas ya nadie hable aqui, si quieres podriamos hacer un nuevo hilo que siga a este pero en lugar de ser un bar donde pinchen musica sera una pista de patinaje.


----------



## Berciano230 (5 Abr 2020)

Precisamente estos comentarios son los que sobran... y no tengo nada en contra tuya pero haría falta mas “viejos” como tu dices y menos niñatos en el hilo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Abr 2020)

Pero si el otro no acertaba nunca nada, anda que no estuve al principio esperando sus vaticinios cuando yo pensaba que era un iluminado y por hacer caso perdi oportunidades unicas, luego ya me di cuenta de que no acertaba ni una y ya deje de hacer caso y obrar segun viera yo..........

Solo copiaba enlaces de noticias de otros sitios y de corazon te digo que no acertaba ni una puta vez en sus predicciones.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Abr 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Precisamente estos comentarios son los que sobran... y no tengo nada en contra tuya pero haría falta mas “viejos” como tu dices y menos niñatos en el hilo.



Los niñatos tenemos el oro, los viejos la envidia, creo que es mejor que en un hilo sobre el oro hablen los autenticos poseedores de oro.


----------



## Berciano230 (5 Abr 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Los niñatos tenemos el oro, los viejos la envidia, creo que es mejor que en un hilo sobre el oro hablen los autenticos poseedores de oro.



Con niñato no te estoy atacando, lo primero. Sobre lo Segundo da para mucho debate... hablemos de oro


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Abr 2020)

Por cierto, es el momento de que vayas vendiendo si quieres comprar tierras a oportunidad......... van a llegar chollos pero no hagas mucho caso de los que hablan de que el oro subira a 10.000 ni pollas, el momento de vender va siendo casi que ya.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Abr 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Con niñato no te estoy atacando, lo primero. Sobre lo Segundo da para mucho debate... hablemos de oro



No me siento atacado, es por seguir la tonica velicista, ya que estamos en guerra que en el foro no sea menos jajaja


----------



## esseri (5 Abr 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Precisamente estos comentarios son los que sobran... y no tengo nada en contra tuya pero haría falta mas “viejos” como tu dices y menos niñatos en el hilo.



Si Hezpaña es mierda...sus putos viejos, ya...diarrea.

Genocidas y/o depredadores de sus jóvenes antes k Chanchez, maybe. Por cierto...un Chanchez a exactísima medida , vive diox...como cada hijo de puta k durante decenios ha pasáo por su silla y os ha llevado a donde estais. La putada k no sólo a vosotros.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (5 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Hola tonto.
> 
> El impresentable fernandolink no "se tuvo k ir" y mucho menos por mí. Dijo k se iba para no leer ciencia ficción porke un forero defendía un formato de Oro sobre el k él no tenía ni puta idea...y un atrofiáo mental como él, reacciona así a su propia ignorancia. De hecho, no quería irse, sino marginar al forero y su opinión con la ayuda de idiotas como tú, cosa k ha hecho en numerosas ocasiones antes...incluso con bobos a coro riéndole sus caprichos y sumándose al menosprecio del jubileta paleto a quien se le pusiera en los kojonex. Y se dejara, claro.
> 
> ...



Grande, enorme, gigante.

Para enmarcar.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esseri (5 Abr 2020)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Grande, enorme, gigante.
> 
> Para enmarcar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk



Va...unas zanks cero yolovalguistas & pedantes...porke entiendo compadreo wapo, eh? 

Merci.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Abr 2020)

Ciertamente las tácticas de misseri son rastreras, por ejemplo.lo de seguir goeliendo el culo a Fernando hasta en su blog de rankia para seguir denostando cuando el otro ya pasa de él como de comer mierda.


----------



## frankie83 (5 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No hay duda de que ciertos idiotas se han hermanado para desvirtuar este gran hilo.
> 
> Por mi parte decidí poner en el ignore a elementos desagradables tales como misseri o notrabajo34
> 
> ...



Por favor, tu o alguien podéis explicar cómo se da al ignore? no veo el botón..


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Abr 2020)

frankie83 dijo:


> Por favor, tu o alguien podéis explicar cómo se da al ignore? no veo el botón..



Pones el puntero sobre el avatar y aparece la opción.


----------



## esseri (5 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No hay duda de que ciertos idiotas se han hermanado para desvirtuar este gran hilo.
> 
> Por mi parte decidí poner en el ignore a elementos desagradables tales como misseri o notrabajo34
> 
> ...



JOJOJO !!!...

Éso ya lo dijiste hace meses , antes de pasar a las tags verduleris, Pigmea de Chueca. Ké pasa ? La Pasionaria se aburre en Rankia ?

Por cierto, deja algo de espacio con tus multis, k os está quedando más patético k los tags memocráticos con los k habeis intentado intimidar al forerío.

Va...pa´k veas k no hay acritú y k sé reconocer tu trabajo chup-chup-chupándole la poya muerta al bocachancli collejeáo , te alabo el gritito ése final de tu performance, k te ha quedáu niqueláu, Rrrrrreina... 

Y te dejo una cita también , k te veo culturéibol esta mañana dominguera : "Todo retarded encuentra un suknor mayor aún k él k le toma por un genio".

En fin, lo dicho : A saborear, k se os ve a gusto.  Cómo te gusta arrimarte a hombretones, eeeehhh, golosaaaa ??? 

"AAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY !!!"


----------



## Sargón (5 Abr 2020)

Hace años ya que no entraba con la cuenta, pero es que la historia de los Fernandos ya es esperpentica.

Este hilo ya solo queda para los multis de Fernando, si algun moderador lo lee por favor chapadlo ya. El bueno es el que tiene *chincheta* (por algo la debe tener), a ver si vamos a tener que ir defendiendo terruñitos aqui en burbuja.

Si dejáis de pumpear el hilo con historias de lo bien que se estaba aqui con Fernando ya veréis como Esseri os deja tranquilos. No metas la mano en el fuego Fernando que quema, si después te/os jode que Esseri te/os conteste pues alla'kadacualo.


----------



## Orooo (5 Abr 2020)

Este hilo tiene muy buena info. No tienen por que chaparlo o eliminarlo. Al que no le guste con no entrar es suficiente.


----------



## Sargón (5 Abr 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Este hilo tiene muy buena info. No tienen por que chaparlo o eliminarlo. Al que no le guste con no entrar es suficiente.



Si tan buena es ponedla en el de la chincheta. Dejad de defender el terruño.


----------



## K... (5 Abr 2020)

He leído muchas veces en este foro que el oro es un seguro, no una inversión. 

No creéis que ha llegado la hora de cobrar ese seguro para mucha gente y eso hará bajar el precio del oro físico?

Lo pregunto desde el respeto y sin ánimo de crear polémica.


----------



## Orooo (5 Abr 2020)

Sargón dijo:


> Si tan buena es ponedla en el de la chincheta. Dejad de defender el terruño.




Ponerla en el de la chincheta seria imposible y no tiene sentido, por que seria mezclar post unos con otros sin ningun sentido y se estropearian los dos hilos, este y el otro. Lo de defender el terruño se nota que no me conoces.


----------



## Sargón (5 Abr 2020)

Pues yo acabo de escribir un mensaje y no se ha mezclado nada ni ha explotado burbuja. 

Lo que si se mezcla son los mensajes de autopumpeo de Fernando & Co. Cerrad el hilo y si no lo queréis perder marcadlo en favoritos, no os veo llorar por el hilo 'Evolucion del precio del Oro VI' pese a que también habrá muy buenos posts.


----------



## esseri (5 Abr 2020)

El botarate ya estuvo siglos lloriqueando para k a su mierdahilo le pusieran chincheta.




Sargón dijo:


> Pues yo acabo de escribir un mensaje y no se ha mezclado nada ni ha explotado burbuja.
> 
> Lo que si se mezcla son los mensajes de autopumpeo de Fernando & Co. Cerrad el hilo y si no lo queréis perder marcadlo en favoritos, no os veo llorar por el hilo 'Evolucion del precio del Oro VI' pese a que también habrá muy buenos posts.



El botarate perdonavidas no sabe cómo salir de la chafardada en la k se metió solito dando por culo porke él lo vale y olé...y el grimoso consultorio sentimental de Rankia se le queda cortito a su ego de todo a 100 de cateto impresentable despierto a la realidá. En su puta casa deben andar al borde de cortarse las venas con una María Fontaneda.  Menúo regalito, mamma mía, prove gente !!! 

Las putitas marginaóras hacen ahora el pino con las bragas meadas ...pero mientras andaban a collejas mariconchis colectivas a cualquier forero k marcase el carcamal - muchos de los cuales , recuerdo, se quitaban de enmedio por respeto y no enmarañar el hilo al resto de foreros - la vaina iba de descojono en petí comité bujarrón a costa de quien se les pusiera en el nardo...y de eso comían las Charitos Caprichosas...pues OK, pillando el boomerang, wapis... 

Por mis partex, yo me nutro en otros hilos, k están de coña y llenos de aportes cojonudos, muchos realmente espléndidos ...y en este puto retrete, me descojono. Y ojo...nada he roto, me amoldo al ecosistema de la cuchipandi y olé.

En fin...AJO & WATER...y k la sigan mamando.  Se la bí, maifrén.


----------



## Orooo (5 Abr 2020)

Sargón dijo:


> Pues yo acabo de escribir un mensaje y no se ha mezclado nada ni ha explotado burbuja.
> 
> Lo que si se mezcla son los mensajes de autopumpeo de Fernando & Co. Cerrad el hilo y si no lo queréis perder marcadlo en favoritos, no os veo llorar por el hilo 'Evolucion del precio del Oro VI' pese a que también habrá muy buenos posts.



Me refiero a la informacion que hay en este hilo, que tu habias escrito que la pusieramos en el otro hilo.
Logicamente claro que se puede escribir en el otro hilo, yo lo hago.


----------



## Sargón (5 Abr 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Me refiero a la informacion que hay en este hilo, que tu habias escrito que la pusieramos en el otro hilo.
> Logicamente claro que se puede escribir en el otro hilo, yo lo hago.



Pues la información ya publicada en el hilo, en el hilo se queda. Lo mismo que pasó con la info de los hilos anteriores... Y la de todos los foros mundiales...


----------



## Sargón (5 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Aquí vienes tu sin aportar nada desde hace 6 años (a saber de quién serás multi...) y a dar indicaciones de dónde tenemos que escribir los demás, o de si hay que abrir o cerrar tal hilo.
> 
> Pues desde ya te digo que la chincheta os la podéis poner en los cojones tu, el misseria y otros cuantos oportunistas como el zhivago34 que sólo saben venir aquí a molestar y hacer el mal.



El orgullo os nubla la mente. Queréis separar todas las aportaciones en tres hilos distintos, ¿eso que nos aporta exactamente? Seguir así solo conlleva compartimentar la información y generar menos debate, esto si que es molestar y hacer el mal.


----------



## tastas (5 Abr 2020)

K... dijo:


> He leído muchas veces en este foro que el oro es un seguro, no una inversión.
> 
> No creéis que ha llegado la hora de cobrar ese seguro para mucha gente y eso hará bajar el precio del oro físico?
> 
> Lo pregunto desde el respeto y sin ánimo de crear polémica.



Un seguro respecto a qué evento? Una caída de las bolsas y del mercado adquisitivo o de una hiperinflación / quita gubernamental?

Lo que yo tengo claro es que es algo para largo plazo. Y que si hay quien lo necesita ahora y vende porque le hace falta pues ya le ha hecho su uso.

Para un comprador siempre es necesario un vendedor.


----------



## esseri (5 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Aquí vienes tu sin aportar nada desde hace 6 años (a saber de quién serás multi...) y a dar indicaciones de dónde tenemos que escribir los demás, o de si hay que abrir o cerrar tal hilo.
> 
> Pues desde ya te digo que la chincheta os la podéis poner en los cojones tu, el misseria y otros cuantos oportunistas como el zhivago34 que sólo saben venir aquí a molestar y hacer el mal.



UHHHHH...nena, caca ???...pis en las braguitas ??? 

Molabas más de perdonavidas, puto pigmeo , k eras la primera marica cobarde k se apuntaba a aporrear foreros en grupo, montón de mierda. Maricón tu patronsito y maricona tú. Capisci ...o te hago un croquis ?

...y ahora de víctima y de ofendidita...JUASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!  ...provecita niña , k se nos ha quedáu sin Tags !!! 


Va...repite conmigo : ÑAM...ÑAM.     ( O glú glú con ese esperma en tu boca, oye...k no nos vamos a poner exquisitax...tú saborea y TOMA NOTA , k es lo k importa )  Ah!!!...Y Besis al mamarracho pemium...y A SU PUTA MADRE , también...k menúa boñiga manda a hacerle los recáus, por cierto...  Si ej ke... talo para kualo.







En fin...compórtate como media personita e intenta aplicar algo de dignidá a ese puterío existencial, aborto de mierda. En la próxima reencarnación, un MIX de Conan el Bárbaro y George Clooney. Te lo juro por Arturo y tal, k lo he visto en los granos del café.


----------



## esseri (5 Abr 2020)

Por cierto...ahora ni contestes...k NOS CREEMOS TODAX , pero...TODAX-TODAX k no lees los posts .            
Semox así de ingenuas, castas y puras y tal, de verdá de la wé...Santo cagarro, ké personajillos más patéticos ! 

Hala...encájate esa cabecita acomplejada, plimplín.


----------



## Pintxen (5 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Hola tonto.
> 
> El impresentable fernandolink no "se tuvo k ir" y mucho menos por mí. Dijo k se iba para no leer ciencia ficción porke un forero defendía un formato de Oro sobre el k él no tenía ni puta idea...y un atrofiáo mental como él, reacciona así a su propia ignorancia. De hecho, no quería irse, sino marginar al forero y su opinión con la ayuda de idiotas como tú, cosa k ha hecho en numerosas ocasiones antes...incluso con bobos a coro riéndole sus caprichos y sumándose al menosprecio del jubileta paleto a quien se le pusiera en los kojonex. Y se dejara, claro.
> 
> ...



De tus dos primeras palabras una de ellas es un insulto. Que alguien lea mi mensaje y enumere las veces que he insultado yo. Tú en mi pueblo no durarías ni un asalto, serías el saco de las ostias, ibas a recibir más collejas!!!... 
No tengo nada más que decir. 
Al ignore que vas


----------



## esseri (5 Abr 2020)

Lo del ignore ya lo has dicho, pueblerino...y no sólo éso, sino k además de tirarte el pisto de mataBarbies a mi cuenta , has invitado a todos a hacerlo y marginarme, pues no os vale con no leerme : Quereis k no hable. Y ahora voy y tal... 

Mira tú...Diox ha sido generoso con una florecita de alhelí como yo por no llevarme a tu mad max rural y permitirme llegar a viejo. Aprieta pero no ahoga...ké le vamoasé, maifrén. 

Va, besis, plimplín. Disfruta ese julepe.


----------



## esseri (5 Abr 2020)

Sargón dijo:


> El orgullo os nubla la mente. Queréis separar todas las aportaciones en tres hilos distintos, ¿eso que nos aporta exactamente? Seguir así solo conlleva compartimentar la información y generar menos debate, esto si que es molestar y hacer el mal.



Al botarate nº1 , algo tan simple como poder postear a la medida de sus caprichos, insultos y persecuciones...y k le hagan su ola "terapéutica" por subir 4 links. Por cierto, tras su espantá, Y MIENTRAS TAGGEABA cual Charo Enmascarada , estuvo unos días babeando por otros hilos del foro a cuenta de la "gentuza" de SU hilo. Y pasaron de sus mocos como de la mierda.

Pero vamos, k éso intenta aquí este disminuído y lleva años haciendo a costa de cualquiera k moleste al gran patán. Enmendarle la plana a Pene Muerto sin k se baje del palanquín.

Diox los cría...


----------



## Sargón (5 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Al botarate nº1 , algo tan simple como poder postear a la medida de sus caprichos, insultos y persecuciones...y k le hagan su ola "terapéutica" por subir 4 links.
> 
> Eso intenta aquí este disminuído y lleva años haciendo a costa de cualquiera k moleste al gran patán. Enmendarle la plana sin k se baje del palanquín.
> 
> Diox los cría...



Esto se ha convertido no en SU hilo, sino en SU club. Y al que dice algo que no cuadra con el argumentario:



paraisofiscal dijo:


> Aquí vienes tu sin aportar nada desde hace 6 años (a saber de quién serás multi...) y a dar indicaciones de dónde tenemos que escribir los demás, o de si hay que abrir o cerrar tal hilo.
> 
> Pues desde ya te digo que la chincheta os la podéis poner en los cojones tu, el misseria y otros cuantos oportunistas como el zhivago34 que sólo saben venir aquí a molestar y hacer el mal.


----------



## esseri (5 Abr 2020)

Sargón dijo:


> Esto se ha convertido no en SU hilo, sino en SU club. Y al que dice algo que no cuadra con el argumentario:



EX Club. Porke resulta k alguien ha aceptáo sus normas , mirusté ...y ahora la copla va de omaigóds y lagrimeo de Charitos ultrajadas, casualidá casualidosa . ( E insisto en el mogollón de foreros k , por discreción y respeto al resto, se han zampáo las babitas de la cuchipandi y han hecho mutis por el foro , k no tiene poco mérito. Ellos sí k miraron por el hilo ).


----------



## JohnGalt (5 Abr 2020)

K... dijo:


> He leído muchas veces en este foro que el oro es un seguro, no una inversión.
> 
> No creéis que ha llegado la hora de cobrar ese seguro para mucha gente y eso hará bajar el precio del oro físico?
> 
> Lo pregunto desde el respeto y sin ánimo de crear polémica.



Lo que puedan vender los minoristas aficionados no creo que mueva su precio. En la India suelen aguantar al máximo puesto que es para la herencia o la boda o la dote. Hay unas pocas manos fuertes que son las que hacen mover o no mover el percal.

sobre el momento, yo creo que ahora es para comprar, no vender.


----------



## Jake el perro (6 Abr 2020)

Yo tampoco creo que sea el momento para vender. y comprar lo veo caro y con poco surtido, además de problemas de distribución.

La opción que considero es quedarse quieto y esperar hacia dónde van los vientos del oro.


----------



## bondiappcc (9 Abr 2020)

Dejo aquí abajo el principio de un artículo publicado en "Sputnik Mundo"

*Los 'escarabajos del oro' por fin ven hacerse realidad sus apocalípticas predicciones*

https://mundo.sputniknews.com/econo...erse-realidad-sus-apocalipticas-predicciones/

Los 'escarabajos del oro’, así llaman en EEUU a los inversores que ven el oro físico como un refugio ante la devaluación del dinero papel, por fin ven hacerse realidad sus apocalípticos pronósticos de una crisis económica global, escribe la agencia Bloomberg.

Durante años, los _escarabajos del oro_ (Gold Bugs, en inglés) han sido considerados por los principales inversores como conspiradores con sombreros de papel de aluminio, observa el medio.

"Sus advertencias sonaban apocalípticas: un próximo colapso de los activos financieros, una devaluación generalizada del papel moneda y desastres mundiales que erosionan las libertades civiles".

Aunque antes parecían poco probables, la pandemia del coronavirus convirtió estas predicciones de los _escarabajos del oro_ en una realidad en 2020.

[...]


----------



## Jebediah (9 Abr 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Yo tampoco creo que sea el momento para vender. y comprar lo veo caro y con poco surtido, además de problemas de distribución.
> 
> La opción que considero es quedarse quieto y esperar hacia dónde van los vientos del oro.



Lo dije en el otro subforo del oro, yo compré el lunes una oz a 1700€ cuando los otros que llevo los compré en su día a 1100-1200€. Efectivamente me parecía que estaba caro pero me empujó que prefería tener ese dinero yo antes que el banco.


----------



## Desconocido (9 Abr 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Lo dije en el otro subforo del oro, yo compré el lunes una oz a 1700€ cuando los otros que llevo los compré en su día a 1100-1200€. Efectivamente me parecía que estaba caro pero me empujó que prefería tener ese dinero yo antes que el banco.



Si todo el mundo hicera lo mismo, la estafa terminaba rápido. Y tampoco tiene que ser una onza. Con un gramo vale.


----------



## esseri (9 Abr 2020)

Desconocido dijo:


> Si todo el mundo hicera lo mismo, la estafa terminaba rápido. Y tampoco tiene que ser una onza. Con un gramo vale.



Valer ? Eso es menos Oro k el k tiene la población alemana como ahorro privado como puedes comprobar en cualquier hilo Orero con más criterio k fantasías jubiletas y persecución de opiniones discordantes ( la inmensa mayoría, infinitamente más formadas k las del carcamal censor, por cierto ). Y la estafa sigue en pie y a una caña de impresora jamás vista.

Mundos de yupi y, cágate!, "causas comunes"...a la altura del hilo.


----------



## Pintxen (9 Abr 2020)

El tema es qué entendemos por dinero. Si tienes oro y el precio de este ha subido, es decir, que hacen falta más papelitos de colores para comprar una onza, para qué quieres cambiarlo por euros? A efectos prácticos con ese oro ya tienes más dinero que antes. A no ser que necesites esos euros para pagar o comprar algo, todos sabemos que no puedes comprar en el super con oro (aunque igual hasta lo vemos...)! 
Tú imagínate que tienes 10.000 € en billetes de 50 €. El euro sube con respecto al dolar, tú lo cambiarías automáticamente por dólares o por petróleo? Yo no.


----------



## paraisofiscal (9 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> como puedes comprobar en cualquier hilo Orero con más criterio k fantasías jubiletas y persecución de opiniones discordantes ( la inmensa mayoría, infinitamente más formadas k las del carcamal censor, por cierto ). Y la estafa sigue en pie y a una caña de impresora jamás vista.
> 
> Mundos de yupi y, cágate!, "causas comunes"...a la altura del hilo.


----------



## Berciano230 (10 Abr 2020)

Buenos dias os dejo el enlace de la app coin tester, ahora con biblioteca incluida de monedas. Muy interesante, un saludo y buen confinamiento.


----------



## esseri (10 Abr 2020)

Apoyo para hilo de referencia , k está la cosa mú malita y tal...

Feliz confinamiento.


----------



## bondiappcc (12 Abr 2020)

Ahora mismo (12-04-2020), en Liberty.oro (Valencia) no hay mucho oro (y nada de plata) disponible.

https://libertyoro.es/es/productos-disponibles-187
https://libertyoro.es/es/productos-disponibles-187

"Nuestra tienda permanecerá cerrada durante el Estado de Alarma, por decreto. Los envíos están suspendidos temporalmente, ya que están restringidos sólo para productos esenciales.

Esta crisis ha provocado la interrupción en la cadena de suministro normal de metales preciosos: está suspendida la producción minera, la industria productora de lingotes y monedas, y los transportes internacionales.
El mercado primario de cotización del oro no se ha interrumpido, puesto que no se comercia con oro físico, sino con oro sintético.

Hemos adaptado nuestro catálogo a las condiciones actuales para que puedas seguir realizando tus compras y asegurar tu pedido. *Los envíos se reanudarán en cuanto se normalice la situación*, y retomaremos la actividad en la tienda física en cuanto sea posible.

Las fechas de entrega de todos los productos están indeterminadas. Sin embargo, puedes realizar tu compra para fijar el precio y asegurar tu suministro.


Para más información, recuerda que puedes contactarnos en el 696355035 (atendemos WhatsApp) o enviar un email a valencia@libertyoro.es

 Precio, de más alto a más bajo


----------



## carloszorro (12 Abr 2020)

Buenas noches, chicos y chicas del oro!!!! Espero que esteis todos bien de salud. 

El dollar continúa haciendo su papel de divisa refugio, como siempre en épocas de crisis, pero el aumento del riesgo de perder su posición hegemónica cada vez es más preocupante, ya no convence que la única arma sea la de imprimir sin límites... Cuando el dollar se derrumbe, no va a haber suficiente metal para todos. El oro se convertirá en la última burbuja y en ese momento venderé todos mis oros. Vienen tiempos interesantes para los activos duros.....!!!!!!!!

Vais cargaditos de onzas? porque viene la onda 3 del superciclo!!!!! Tecnicamente está a punto de encarar la resistencia de los $1.800, si la rompe, lo más probable es que el precio del oro entre en subida libre y vertical. Fiiiiuuummm!!!!!


----------



## Forcopula (13 Abr 2020)

carloszorro dijo:


> Buenas noches, chicos y chicas del oro!!!! Espero que esteis todos bien de salud.
> 
> El dollar continúa haciendo su papel de divisa refugio, como siempre en épocas de crisis, pero el aumento del riesgo de perder su posición hegemónica cada vez es más preocupante, ya no convence que la única arma sea la de imprimir sin límites... Cuando el dollar se derrumbe, no va a haber suficiente metal para todos. El oro se convertirá en la última burbuja y en ese momento venderé todos mis oros. Vienen tiempos interesantes para los activos duros.....!!!!!!!!
> 
> Vais cargaditos de onzas? porque viene la onda 3 del superciclo!!!!! Tecnicamente está a punto de encarar la resistencia de los $1.800, si la rompe, lo más probable es que el precio del oro entre en subida libre y vertical. Fiiiiuuummm!!!!!



Avisa cuando vendas, porque yo para timing soy muy malo jajajaja.

Un saludo! Eres mítico por estos lares.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pintxen (13 Abr 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Avisa cuando vendas, porque yo para timing soy muy malo jajajaja.
> 
> Un saludo! Eres mítico por estos lares.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



Lo mismo digo!!!


----------



## Just (13 Abr 2020)

carloszorro dijo:


> Buenas noches, chicos y chicas del oro!!!! Espero que esteis todos bien de salud.
> 
> El dollar continúa haciendo su papel de divisa refugio, como siempre en épocas de crisis, pero el aumento del riesgo de perder su posición hegemónica cada vez es más preocupante, ya no convence que la única arma sea la de imprimir sin límites... Cuando el dollar se derrumbe, no va a haber suficiente metal para todos. El oro se convertirá en la última burbuja y en ese momento venderé todos mis oros. Vienen tiempos interesantes para los activos duros.....!!!!!!!!
> 
> Vais cargaditos de onzas? porque viene la onda 3 del superciclo!!!!! Tecnicamente está a punto de encarar la resistencia de los $1.800, si la rompe, lo más probable es que el precio del oro entre en subida libre y vertical. Fiiiiuuummm!!!!!



Un placer verte de nuevo, carloszorro. 
¿Y cuándo vendamos el oro qué hacemos con lo qué nos pagen por él, a parte de gastar algo?


----------



## carloszorro (13 Abr 2020)

Just dijo:


> Un placer verte de nuevo, carloszorro.
> ¿Y cuándo vendamos el oro qué hacemos con lo qué nos pagen por él, a parte de gastar algo?



Comprar cosas que necesites, por ejemplo. Estamos hablando de un ciclo secular. El ciclo del oro suele durar unos 30 años, pero si dentro de un mes alcanza los 10.000$ yo no dudaría en vender. Si la subida es lenta y con poca verticalidad, lo dejaría unos años más en cartera.


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Abr 2020)

carloszorro dijo:


> Buenas noches, chicos y chicas del oro!!!! Espero que esteis todos bien de salud.
> 
> El dollar continúa haciendo su papel de divisa refugio, como siempre en épocas de crisis, pero el aumento del riesgo de perder su posición hegemónica cada vez es más preocupante, ya no convence que la única arma sea la de imprimir sin límites... Cuando el dollar se derrumbe, no va a haber suficiente metal para todos. El oro se convertirá en la última burbuja y en ese momento venderé todos mis oros. Vienen tiempos interesantes para los activos duros.....!!!!!!!!
> 
> Vais cargaditos de onzas? porque viene la onda 3 del superciclo!!!!! Tecnicamente está a punto de encarar la resistencia de los $1.800, si la rompe, lo más probable es que el precio del oro entre en subida libre y vertical. Fiiiiuuummm!!!!!



Me alegra verte de nuevo por aquí, Carlos. Una pregunta. ¿No ves un posible doble techo en el oro en escala máxíma del gráfico, aproximdamente en 1900 dólares?

Un saludo.


----------



## carloszorro (13 Abr 2020)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Me alegra verte de nuevo por aquí, Carlos. Una pregunta. ¿No ves un posible doble techo en el oro en escala máxíma del gráfico, aproximdamente en 1900 dólares?
> 
> Un saludo.



Yo creo que incluso podría hacer un triple techo antes de romper, hacia arriba.


----------



## L'omertá (13 Abr 2020)

No nos hagamos pajas que ya sabemos que a NADIE (fuera de este hilo) le interesa que el oro se afianza como verdadera reserva de valor que es.


----------



## FranMen (13 Abr 2020)

Capitán **?


----------



## aug (15 Abr 2020)

sensación túnel del tiempo


----------



## Energia libre (15 Abr 2020)

Just dijo:


> Un placer verte de nuevo, carloszorro.
> ¿Y cuándo vendamos el oro qué hacemos con lo qué nos pagen por él, a parte de gastar algo?



Me has quitado la pregunta.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (15 Abr 2020)

Menos mal que justo antes del confinamiento compré en persona mis 50 pesos mejicanos a un precio relativamente decente...


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Abr 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Menos mal que justo antes del confinamiento compré en persona mis 50 pesos mejicanos a un precio relativamente decente...



Bonita moneda


----------



## Jake el perro (16 Abr 2020)

Acabo de recibir la revista de la Vfs y tienen nuevas monedas de oro

Münze Deutschland | 100-Euro-Goldmünze 2020 "Säulen der Demokratie - Einigkeit" | Münzen online kaufen

La media onza sale a 807,29 euros


----------



## Pintxen (18 Abr 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Acabo de recibir la revista de la Vfs y tienen nuevas monedas de oro
> 
> Münze Deutschland | 100-Euro-Goldmünze 2020 "Säulen der Demokratie - Einigkeit" | Münzen online kaufen
> 
> La media onza sale a 807,29 euros



Tú también pediste aquellas onzas por debajo del spot? 
Yo pedí un par pero las monedas no me llegaron, y ahora me mandan la revista. Anda y que les den.


----------



## Jake el perro (19 Abr 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> Tú también pediste aquellas onzas por debajo del spot?
> Yo pedí un par pero las monedas no me llegaron, y ahora me mandan la revista. Anda y que les den.



Pedí 4 y como no me contestaban pedí de nuevo 4. Total luego me dicen que he pedido 8 y al final sólo me adjudicaron 1


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Abr 2020)

Yo solicité 10. Pero únicamente recibí una carta. Una carta muy bonita diciéndome que “desgraciadamente” me enviaban ninguna moneda, presentada en una preciosa caja conmemorativa e invisible, hecha del aire más puro de los Alpes bávaros.
Cuándo leí la carta, después de los largos meses de espera, me entraron unas ganas de invadir Polonia...


----------



## paraisofiscal (20 Abr 2020)

Hartos de discusiones estúpidas? opina...

Si pudieras pulsar un botón y eliminar a uno de estos 2 foreros, cuál sería el eliminado?


----------



## Pintxen (25 Abr 2020)

Bueno, pues como esto es un hilo de la evolución del precio del oro comento: la cotización de este dorado metal ha alcanzado el precio más alto desde que sigo su evolución. Ay si hubiese comprado bien de onzas hace un par de años....!!!


----------



## Berciano230 (25 Abr 2020)

Mas de uno pensamos lo mismo jaja


----------



## Dylan Thomas (26 Abr 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> Bueno, pues como esto es un hilo de la evolución del precio del oro comento: la cotización de este dorado metal ha alcanzado el precio más alto desde que sigo su evolución. Ay si hubiese comprado bien de onzas hace un par de años....!!!



Si no vendes, no ganas nada. Y es posible que baje cuando acabe todo esto


----------



## Frankiesc (26 Abr 2020)

Man Who Predicted The Global Collapse Just Warned The Destiny Of The World Is Now In The Hands Of 6 Entities - King World News

El hombre que predijo el colapso global acaba de advertir que el destino del mundo ahora está en manos de 6 entidades


----------



## Berciano230 (3 May 2020)

os animais y retomamos este antiguo post, guardos buenos recuerdos de el la verdad, y de el valor q tenia la plata en ese momento.
Pregunta de los Domingos:¿Dónde estará la PLATA el próximo fin de semana?


----------



## Pintxen (11 May 2020)

El precio del oro ya no baja de 50 €/gr. Yo cuando me empecé a interesar por esto estaba a 35.


----------



## Pintxen (11 May 2020)

Habrá que empezar a batear en el río a ver si hay suerte!!!


----------



## bondiappcc (11 May 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> Habrá que empezar a batear en el río a ver si hay suerte!!!



Creo que por Asturias hay algún río que todavía lleva pepitas.

Bien montado y con discreción, la gente de por allí puede hacerse un rinconcito.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (11 May 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Creo que por Asturias hay algún río que todavía lleva pepitas.
> 
> Bien montado y con discreción, la gente de por allí puede hacerse un rinconcito.





Sacan tubitos llenos .

En cataluña y en Granada tambien hay.


----------



## racional (11 May 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Creo que por Asturias hay algún río que todavía lleva pepitas.
> 
> Bien montado y con discreción, la gente de por allí puede hacerse un rinconcito.



No vas a encontrar nada.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 May 2020)

racional dijo:


> No vas a encontrar nada.




En Granada hay sitios donde se puede encontrar.

La cosa es que un amigo me comenta que si el oro sube mucho cogeria su coche y iria a buscar, yo le respondo, si con una multa de 600 euros que se queda en 300 no has tenido huevos casi ni a salir a tirar la basura, vas a ir a buscar oro cuando sepas que en lugar de esa multa ponen tios dando vueltas por esos sitios con orden de tirar a matar ??


----------



## Pintxen (14 May 2020)

Yo no he dicho si he comprado o no he comprado. Solamente viendo lo que ha subido habría merecido la pena invertir TODOS los ahorros en oro.


----------



## bondiappcc (23 May 2020)

Dejo aquí abajo una historia interesante sobre una moneda de oro.

El Double Eagle de 1933, o de por qué si tienes esta moneda puedes ir a la cárcel | ColeMone
El Double Eagle de 1933, o de por qué si tienes esta moneda puedes ir a la cárcel | ColeMone

*El Double Eagle de 1933, o de por qué si tienes esta moneda puedes ir a la cárcel*


El famosísimo *Double Eagle de 1933* de oro tiene la que es la *historia más rocambolesca* de la numismática de Estados Unidos y, probablemente, mundial. *Tiene de todo*: un robo de película, una investigación del Servicio Secreto, viajes a sitios exóticos, tensión geopolítica, una desaparición inexplicable y precios desorbitantes.


Pero lo mejor es que es ilegal poseer una: si algún día se te cruza una por el camino y la adquieres,* podrías llegar a ir a la cárcel en Estados Unidos*. Pero que la llegues a comprar algún día es una cosa que dudo muchísimo, porque atento al precio que tiene: el único ejemplar en manos privadas -que se conozca hoy en día- es la *segunda moneda más cara de la historia*.




Hoy os voy a contar la historia de esta moneda legendaria en la numismática mundial, y que ha insipirado unas cuantas novelas de ficción. Pero si quieres aún más profundidad, los dos libros que tienes abajo, *Double Eagle de Alison Frankel *y *Illegal Tender de David Tripp* (enlaces a Amazon), te cuentan toda esta historia con una meticulosidad que asombra. Desgraciadamente, por ahora sólo están en inglés, pero si entiendes el idioma de Shakespeare merecen mucho la pena. 

*El Double Eagle de Saint-Gaudens*

Theodore Roosevelt fue uno de los presidentes más influyentes de la historia de Estados Unidos. Lo tocó casi todo, hasta las monedas. Teddy era fan de los diseños numismáticos grecorromanos, esos con relieves altos, y no le gustaba nada el diseño de las monedas emitidas por el país. Así que, en 1904, decidió que era hora de hacerlas más bonitas.


Sin embargo, para cambiar esos diseños, Teddy le tenía que pedir permiso al Congreso. Para todas, menos para cinco monedas: el céntimo, y las cuatro de oro (2.50, 5, 10 y 20 dólares). Así que decidió empezar por la mayor de todas: el double eagle de 20 dólares.

[sigue aquí]


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 May 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Dejo aquí abajo una historia interesante sobre una moneda de oro.
> 
> El Double Eagle de 1933, o de por qué si tienes esta moneda puedes ir a la cárcel | ColeMone
> El Double Eagle de 1933, o de por qué si tienes esta moneda puedes ir a la cárcel | ColeMone
> ...




Superchula la historia. Gracias por compartirla


----------



## Jake el perro (24 May 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Dejo aquí abajo una historia interesante sobre una moneda de oro.
> 
> El Double Eagle de 1933, o de por qué si tienes esta moneda puedes ir a la cárcel | ColeMone
> El Double Eagle de 1933, o de por qué si tienes esta moneda puedes ir a la cárcel | ColeMone
> ...



Curioso este dato 

Y por cierto, desde 1996 *hasta julio de 2001, esa moneda se almacenó *en el que pensaban que era el lugar más seguro de Nueva York: *las cajas fuertes del Edificio 7 del World Trade Center*, el otro que se derrumbó con las Torres Gemelas. Hasta sólo dos meses antes del 11 de septiembre. Tras la subasta, el comprador anónimo se la cedió para exposición al Museo de la Sociedad Histórica de Nueva York, y luego la mandó a Fort Knox.


----------



## Bohemian (5 Jun 2020)

Sigue estando vigente esta plataforma. Lo echaba de menos !


----------



## bondiappcc (8 Jun 2020)

Mirad qué regalito de cumpleaños han encontrado en la China:

Hallado un sello de oro de la dinastía Ming de ocho kilos de peso


*Hallado un sello de oro de la dinastía Ming de ocho kilos de peso*

*En el lecho del río Min, en el sudoeste de China, los arqueólogos llevan desde 2017 exhumando valiosos objetos del siglo XVII. El último, un sello imperial de oro de ocho kilos de peso.*

Carme Mayans
21 de mayo de 2020 · 18:48 · Lectura: 3 min




*El sello tiene 370 años de antigüedad, mide 10 centímetros de largo por 10 de ancho y pesa ocho kilos. *
Foto: CordonPress


----------



## aug (10 Jun 2020)

donde dices que esta ese rio


----------



## kragh (10 Jun 2020)

aug dijo:


> donde dices que esta ese rio



20h en avión jejeje!

Min River

Sorprendente todo lo que estan encontrando.


----------



## Jebediah (11 Jun 2020)

kragh dijo:


> 20h en avión jejeje!
> 
> Min River
> 
> Sorprendente todo lo que estan encontrando.



Joder, pillas un helicóptero, te plantas quieto en el aire y China viene a ti antes de 20h.


----------



## bondiappcc (4 Ago 2020)

Hoy la onza ha tocado los 2.000 euros




¿Y luego qué?


----------



## timi (4 Ago 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Hoy la onza ha tocado los 2.000 *DOLARES*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 392979
> 
> ...




2100$


----------



## Demodé (4 Ago 2020)

Estulin comentó en Colin Rivas que 3000 $ la onza sería el techo, y la plata 48 $/onza


----------



## kikepm (4 Ago 2020)

@fernandojcg 

Deberías pasarte a comentar y llevarte lo tuyo.

Gracias.


----------



## mr_nobody (5 Ago 2020)

Si se pasa @fernandojcg no puede faltar @esseri


----------



## bondiappcc (5 Ago 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Si se pasa @fernandojcg no puede faltar @esseri



Me sorprendió que poco tiempo después de irse @fernandojcg, @esseri se esfumara.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Ago 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Me sorprendió que poco tiempo después de irse @fernandojcg, @esseri se esfumara.




esseri es como Batman, solo viene cuando se le necesita, cuando la ciudad se llena de villanos.


----------



## kikepm (5 Ago 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> esseri es como Batman, solo viene cuando se le necesita, cuando la ciudad se llena de villanos.



Este es un foro en el que cada cual es libre de participar.

Bajo mi punto de vista, y más allá de los enfados y enconamientos personales, Fernando mantuvo el hilo vivo durante años, incluso en los momentos en que las perspectivas no eran las actuales.

Y sus predicciones sobre el comportamiento futuro de los metales, han resultado bastante acertadas.


----------



## estupeharto (5 Ago 2020)

Eseri por las razones que fueran, se quiso desligarde su nick. Creó otro. 
Convivieron los dos un tiempo. Y luego dejó de utilizar el primero.
Sigue entrando con el otro, y postea menos.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Eseri por las razones que fueran, se quiso desligarde su nick. Creó otro.
> Convivieron los dos un tiempo. Y luego dejó de utilizar el primero.
> Sigue entrando con el otro, y postea menos.



¿Ya no escribe como una mezcla de cani-gitano-rapero?.


----------



## estupeharto (5 Ago 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> ¿Ya no escribe como una mezcla de cani-gitano-rapero?.



No, porque entonces cantaría mucho


----------



## Pintxen (8 Ago 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Me sorprendió que poco tiempo después de irse @fernandojcg, @esseri se esfumara.



Eso dice mucho de él, no paró hasta que jodió el hilo, cuando lo consiguió se esfumó.
A eso mi abuelo lo llamaba ser como el perro del hortelano.
A mí también me gustaría que volviese Fernando, sus comentarios me parecían interesantes, y si vuelve Esseri, con el nick que sea, o cualquier otro pues perfecto, pero que se dedique a dar su opinión y no echar mierda contra los demás.
Por aquí andamos gente de muy diverso pelaje, con opiniones diversas y sensibilidades políticas enfrentadas, pero si somos capaces de llevar un hilo como este con respeto y civismo todavía hay esperanza, si no pues es una prueba clara de que este mundo se va a la puta mierda.


----------



## Grecorio (8 Ago 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> Eso dice mucho de él, no paró hasta que jodió el hilo, cuando lo consiguió se esfumó.
> A eso mi abuelo lo llamaba ser como el perro del hortelano.
> A mí también me gustaría que volviese Fernando, sus comentarios me parecían interesantes, y si vuelve Esseri, con el nick que sea, o cualquier otro pues perfecto, pero que se dedique a dar su opinión y no hechar mierda contra los demás.
> Por aquí andamos gente de muy diverso pelaje, con opiniones diversas y sensibilidades políticas enfrentadas, pero si somos capaces de llevar un hilo como este con respeto y civismo todavía hay esperanza, si no pues es una prueba clara de que este mundo se va a la puta mierda.



@fernandojcg no soporta nadie que opine diferente a él. Despreciaba e insultaba a todo aquel que no odiara a Rajoy o no comulgara con sus ideas.
Aprendias de sus post. A veces.
Insultaba de forma irrespetuosa. Siempre.


----------



## Orooo (8 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> No, porque entonces cantaría mucho



Pero no escribe siempre asi? Entonces por que escribia asi?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Ago 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Pero no escribe siempre asi? Entonces por que escribia asi?




Cuando vayas a un sitio had lo que veas, creo que se quiso poner al mismo nivel que los antiguos usuarios que participaban en el hilo, como ahora hay algo mas de cordialidad y de respeto el tambien adopta esas normas.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ago 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Pero no escribe siempre asi? Entonces por que escribia asi?



Porque si cambias de nick porque no quieres seguir con ese y no quieres que te asocien con ese, no puedes escribir de la misma forma tan característica.

Y con el nick inicial escribía así más para ocultar , para dar una apariencia determinada, que porque no supiera escribir.


----------



## Orooo (8 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Porque si cambias de nick porque no quieres seguir con ese y no quieres que te asocien con ese, no puedes escribir de la misma forma tan característica.
> 
> Y con el nick inicial escribía así más para ocultar , para dar una apariencia determinada, que porque no supiera escribir.



Pero decian que esseri era clapham


----------



## TomBolillo (8 Ago 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Pero decian que esseri era clapham



Esto. Yo también juraría que @esseri era @clapham2 o hasta @racional . También pudo haber mutado en @romanillo o incluso en el nuevo troll por el culero que se ha empeñado en joder el hilo de compra-venta. No pongo el nick para que no se venga a dar por culo aquí.

Aprovecho para pedirle @fernandojcg que regrese. @fernandojcg , we love you


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ago 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> Pero decian que esseri era clapham



No sé, yo no estaba.
A mi me dio que era cuidesemele por algunos detalles.
Pero tampoco lo sé ni tampoco es que sea importante ni de mi incumbencia.
Tampoco creo que haya dejado de entrar salvo fuerza mayor, por lo que tendrá otro nick para poder ver y participar.


----------



## Energia libre (9 Ago 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Este es un foro en el que cada cual es libre de participar.
> 
> Bajo mi punto de vista, y más allá de los enfados y enconamientos personales, Fernando mantuvo el hilo vivo durante años, incluso en los momentos en que las perspectivas no eran las actuales.
> 
> Y sus predicciones sobre el comportamiento futuro de los metales, han resultado bastante acertadas.



De acertadas nada de nada.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (9 Ago 2020)

Este Fernando a cualquiera que tuviéramos ideas propias nos hacía salir asqueados del hilo por su falta de educación y su prepotencia. Apoyado por sus 4 palmeros sin criterio poco.

Y de enseñar a mi al menos no.me enseño nada y mira que yo estaba verde en el tema hace 7 u 8 años .

De hecho de haberle hecho caso no habría ganado ni la mitad de lo ganado.

Su único valor y ese es real ha sido el de mantener vivo el foro. Lo cual es de agradecer.


----------



## Forcopula (9 Ago 2020)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Este Fernando a cualquiera que tuviéramos ideas propias nos hacía salir asqueados del hilo por su falta de educación y su prepotencia. Apoyado por sus 4 palmeros sin criterio poco.
> 
> Y de enseñar a mi al menos no.me enseño nada y mira que yo estaba verde en el tema hace 7 u 8 años .
> 
> ...



Lo has clavado, tal cual.


----------



## cuidesemele (10 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> No sé, yo no estaba.
> A mi me dio que era cuidesemele por algunos detalles.
> Pero tampoco lo sé ni tampoco es que sea importante ni de mi incumbencia.
> Tampoco creo que haya dejado de entrar salvo fuerza mayor, por lo que tendrá otro nick para poder ver y participar.



Ni de broma. Acabe aqui precisamente leyendo a Fernando por casualidad buscand info del oro.


----------



## Pintxen (10 Ago 2020)

Burbuja. info. Evolución de Fernando..., digo del precio del oro... 
Estaría bien que dejásemos de hablar de un forero que igual ya ni sigue este hilo. Ha quedado claro que Fernando tiene sus seguidores y sus detractores. Si quiere participar ya lo hará. 
Pero es que nadie va a comentar el precio que está alcanzando el oro? 
Yo cuando empecé a interesarme por el tema de los MPs el oro estaba a 35 € el gramo, y ahora está a 55,57 !!!!!!!. 
Si, ya se que el común de los mortales el precio del oro lo mira por dólares/onza, pero para mí es más fácil así. En un par de años ha pasado de valer la onza 1.100 € a valer 1.700 y pico.


----------



## Pintxen (10 Ago 2020)

He de puntualizar, el oro vale lo mismo, son mis putos euros los que han perdido valor, antes para comprar un trocito de oro de 31,1 gr me hacían falta 1.100 monedas de 1 €, ahora me hacen falta 1.700.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Ago 2020)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Este Fernando a cualquiera que tuviéramos ideas propias nos hacía salir asqueados del hilo por su falta de educación y su prepotencia. Apoyado por sus 4 palmeros sin criterio poco.
> 
> Y de enseñar a mi al menos no.me enseño nada y mira que yo estaba verde en el tema hace 7 u 8 años .
> 
> ...




Igual te digo que no me enseño nada, bueno si me enseñaron entre este y la camarilla que habia que no tenia que hacer caso.

Luego ya fui viendo que alguno que otro si sabia pero curiosamente a los que sabian los echaban con malas maneras.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que de haberles hecho caso yo tampoco habria ganado nada de nada.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Ago 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> He de puntualizar, el oro vale lo mismo, son mis putos euros los que han perdido valor, antes para comprar un trocito de oro de 31,1 gr me hacían falta 1.100 monedas de 1 €, ahora me hacen falta 1.700.



Yo creo que los euros valen a dia de hoy lo mismo, almenos todabia.

Puedo verlo en el valor que mas sigo, el de la prostitucion, a 50 euros andaba de media el polvo y a 50 euros sigue.

Las latas de atun y albondigas tambien salen mas o menos al mismo precio que antes de la pandemia.


----------



## Forcopula (11 Ago 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> Burbuja. info. Evolución de Fernando..., digo del precio del oro...
> Estaría bien que dejásemos de hablar de un forero que igual ya ni sigue este hilo. Ha quedado claro que Fernando tiene sus seguidores y sus detractores. Si quiere participar ya lo hará.
> Pero es que nadie va a comentar el precio que está alcanzando el oro?
> Yo cuando empecé a interesarme por el tema de los MPs el oro estaba a 35 € el gramo, y ahora está a 55,57 !!!!!!!.
> Si, ya se que el común de los mortales el precio del oro lo mira por dólares/onza, pero para mí es más fácil así. En un par de años ha pasado de valer la onza 1.100 € a valer 1.700 y pico.



Este hilo está abandonado, para hablar de MPs hay otro hilo nuevo.


----------



## romanillo (11 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Esto. Yo también juraría que @esseri era @clapham2 o hasta @racional . También pudo haber mutado en @romanillo o incluso en el nuevo troll por el culero que se ha empeñado en joder el hilo de compra-venta. No pongo el nick para que no se venga a dar por culo aquí.
> 
> Aprovecho para pedirle @fernandojcg que regrese. @fernandojcg , we love you




No soy esseri.

Tampoco soy clapham2 buen h de . este, tuvo que largarse después de asegurar que boris jonson estaba ya en la morgue, por su culpa perdí una cena con un amigo.

Si aparece nuevamente no dudéis en avisarme, tengo que pasarle el tiket de la cena.


----------



## bondiappcc (11 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Este hilo está abandonado, para hablar de MPs hay otro hilo nuevo.



Este hilo es como el Holandés Errante, que de vez en cuando aparece y después vuelve a las profundidades abisales de Burbuja.


----------



## Pintxen (21 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Este hilo está abandonado, para hablar de MPs hay otro hilo nuevo.



Cual es el enlace del nuevo hilo?


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Ago 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> Cual es el enlace del nuevo hilo?



Éste


----------



## Pintxen (21 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Éste



Gracias


----------



## Kovaliov (5 Sep 2020)

up

por qué no?


----------



## timi (6 Sep 2020)

Acercándonos al colapso final.


----------



## plastic_age (23 Nov 2021)

Hay mucha gente conocida por ser políticos muy conocidos que aconsejas diversos tipos de criptomonedas. Y también leí que euien adora a las cripto odian el oro, al revés también, quien adora el oro odia las cripto. Me he metido en los canales de Daniel Lacalle que no recomienda entrar en criptomonedas, y J A M E S R I C K A R D S también recomienda no meterse en cripto, porque ¿habiendo oro?. Eso sí, no recomienda más del 10% de tu cartera en oro. No lo entiendo, si él mismo prevé una multipicación de por 20 del precio del oro.
¿Qué me podéis comentar?


----------



## plastic_age (23 Nov 2021)

Lo ha dicho Santiago Abascal, de VOX, y ha mostrado su móvil con lo que lleva ganado hasta ahora. No sé lo que él se pensará si la gente se encuentra ante un esquema ponzi, y ver que él es capaz de llevar a la gente a perder poco, pero para muchos 300 € es mucho.
Compañero, ya que tengo que madurar tanto, ¿me dices lo que hay que hacer al acabar el mensaje? Es que llevo muchos años sin entrar por aquí. Y de lo inmaduro que soy, puede ser que en la discoteca me pidan el carnet de identidad por mucha barba blanca que tenga (a veces no sabes con quién hablas, díselo a Fernando) y dime cómo acabar una entrada.


----------



## plastic_age (23 Nov 2021)

Por cierto, 8.413 criptos funcionan ahora, a ver si el enlace funciona:
Todas las criptomonedas - Investing.com
Y en tiempo real:
Gráfico de criptodivisas en tiempo real - Investing.com
Qué pasada, ya dijo Rodrigo Rato que la bolsa es el mejor ahorro de las familia, a finales del 2000.


----------

